# The official winter fishing & ice report thread. 2020/2021. ABSOLUTELY NO TROLLING,TAUNTING,INSTIGATING ,THREATING TOLERATED!!! KEEP POSTS ON TOPIC!



## bobberbucket

170 ish days till 1st Ice! Who’s ready? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

You know I'm in

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

Boooooo!


----------



## Maplehick

Bring it on!!!! Get rid of this heat . Come on cold!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Thanks bobber for reminding us it is getting that close!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Maplehick said:


> Thanks bobber for reminding us it is getting that close!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


I’m starting to get the itch! Maybe winter will come early and stay forever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Let us hope it stayes more than a week or two. I cant wait for your iceaholic meet and greet.


Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Beat me to it Dave. Gear is ready to go just may need to put new line on a couple rods.


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> 170 ish days till 1st Ice! Who’s ready?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just thinking this morning how I like winter fishing so much better than this summer fishing.


----------



## bowhunter1487

I guess there's a sicko into anything you can imagine. But you forgot to factor in Greta's global warming factor, probably looking at a good 200 days anywho. .


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> I was just thinking this morning how I like winter fishing so much better than this summer fishing.


Every time I drive past a body of water packed with people I’m reminded why I’m a winter fisherman.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wave warrior

Never even got my gear out this past winter other than to buy new vexilar batteries


----------



## bobberbucket

wave warrior said:


> Never even got my gear out this past winter other than to buy new vexilar batteries


Last year was rough only a few of us got out a handful of times. Hoping for a few months sustained Arctic temps this season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

yes indeed, we are a strange breed, indian saying.......those who walk majically on water. counting the days


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> Every time I drive past a body of water packed with people I’m reminded why I’m a winter fisherman.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All it takes for me is to hear one jet ski. 
On a side note I’m not going to buy any more ice fishing gear ever again BUT I did score a portable depth finder I can use IF we ever get ice again.


----------



## AtticaFish

Hell yeah!!!! Hopefully this season i don't have to drive North so much for my auger to taste ice. The blades only cut OH ice twice this past season but put a lot of holes in MI ice. On a side note, i do have a full years MI license after taking a couple trips up there so i could possibly get out in less the 170ish days if they get ice before us.  Bring it on!!!


----------



## Stampede

So i'm not the only one with ice fishing on the brain. Already looking for someplace to take a trip to this year.


----------



## BrodyC

Bobber I was just thinking about the ice thread starting up. Wasn’t sure when you would make it this year. 

I’m really hoping to get on some Southern Ohio ice this year.


----------



## CaneCorsoDad

yous guys are mentally ill LOL summer just barely started


----------



## DHower08

bobberbucket said:


> 170 ish days till 1st Ice! Who’s ready?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ew gross. 

Here's to another iceless winter


----------



## cement569

mentally ill? oh yea. about 15 years ago we were ice fishing my home lakes plx and a reporter from the beacon journal came out to get a story on us. well she asked us why we come out here in the freezing cold to catch fish, my brother who passed away a few years ago in an accident had the best reply i ever heard. he said.......the same reason people hit a little white ball with a stick and chase it down to hit it again. i sure miss him he was one of a kind


----------



## bobberbucket

There’s always a few “Karen’s” who don’t have any love for winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel

fishing season for me is from october through may, bring on the ice. Hot months are for playing golf and swimming.


----------



## cement569

i think we should start another thread titled.....when will dave come out of hibernation?...lol


----------



## BudIce

I was waiting for you to start it up Bobber! I’ve been thinking about ice since May 1. These next couple weeks are gonna be brutal, but come December I’ll enjoy sitting in my shanty staring at my Vex


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s gonna be FROZE UP TIGHTER THAN 14’ & 15’ COMBINED! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaler

It will probably be just like last Winter not a lot of ice.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> It’s gonna be FROZE UP TIGHTER THAN 14’ & 15’ COMBINED!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are the spoons in the freezer yet???????????????????????????????????


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Are the spoons in the freezer yet???????????????????????????????????


Never took them out. That’s how I know it’s gonna be good!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

I got my 3 year old his first spinning rod set and my first thoughts were wow this will work great for ice fishing!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Never took them out. That’s how I know it’s gonna be good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just put all the spoons that we have in the house in the freezer when I got home from work. This summer heat is killing me!


----------



## lureluzer

12-15-2020 will be the first good day of 2020.


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> 12-15-2020 will be the first good day of 2020.


I’ve seen you. I’ve got a solid 3 days on you! I don’t have a float suit but I’ve got a spud & I’m dumb as a brick , prepared to be judged for my numerous sins. I’ve Made my peace with everyones god  December 10 2020 or bust! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Where is [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention]? I’m surprised he hasn’t popped up here yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Where is [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention]? I’m surprised he hasn’t popped up here yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's been to busy chasing toothy critters and those dumb Ditch Pickles. He's probably trying to sneak into Canada right now.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Where is [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention]? I’m surprised he hasn’t popped up here yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes hello? You rang? I’m hoping lots of Ohio ice this year myself. I mean why would anyone want no ice? Psh. Being out of state for 7 weekends in a row whether tournament fishing or not was brutal. I’ll still be hitting my tournaments this year, just hoping I don’t have to be out of state EVERY weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

12-14-2020 first ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BrodyC said:


> Bobber I was just thinking about the ice thread starting up. Wasn’t sure when you would make it this year.
> 
> I’m really hoping to get on some Southern Ohio ice this year.


Every year I get the idea of ice fishing AEP. I’m hoping one year here soon I’ll be able to hit those for a weekend. Would be a blast I’m sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

I hope this year I can cut some holes with you crazy northern folk. I don’t mind going out by myself but if I’m gonna fall through I want someone else to get cold and wet too lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BrodyC said:


> I hope this year I can cut some holes with you crazy northern folk. I don’t mind going out by myself but if I’m gonna fall through I want someone else to get cold and wet too lol


Since I’m 6’5 300lbs, I’m usually the tester for my buddies. They figure if I don’t go in, they won’t lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Tournament schedule just came out. Only 5 tournaments this year and only 4 out of state. Which means I’ll be really hitting that ohio ice hard!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Yes hello? You rang? I’m hoping lots of Ohio ice this year myself. I mean why would anyone want no ice? Psh. Being out of state for 7 weekends in a row whether tournament fishing or not was brutal. I’ll still be hitting my tournaments this year, just hoping I don’t have to be out of state EVERY weekend!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just been missing your big ugly face.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Since I’m 6’5 300lbs, I’m usually the tester for my buddies. They figure if I don’t go in, they won’t lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.

That's the truth! Always let the big guy lead us to the fish!


----------



## BrodyC

I really would love to put some nice perch in the cooler to bring home. It’s been years since I’ve had some fresh perch.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BrodyC said:


> I really would love to put some nice perch in the cooler to bring home. It’s been years since I’ve had some fresh perch.


I believe we discussed hosting the meetup at Mogadore. Plenty of perch in there. Some real jumbos too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I believe we discussed hosting the meetup at Mogadore. Plenty of perch in there. Some real jumbos too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only place I’ve ever fished north of Columbus is Erie so anything will be a brand new experience for me. 

How far of a walk/drag is it out on the ice usually at Mogadore? I’m thinking of investing in a sled but I don’t really need it around here much.


----------



## Shad Rap

BrodyC said:


> Only place I’ve ever fished north of Columbus is Erie so anything will be a brand new experience for me.
> 
> How far of a walk/drag is it out on the ice usually at Mogadore? I’m thinking of investing in a sled but I don’t really need it around here much.


Just make yourself a sled...fairly easy to do...doesn't take up that much space.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BrodyC said:


> Only place I’ve ever fished north of Columbus is Erie so anything will be a brand new experience for me.
> 
> How far of a walk/drag is it out on the ice usually at Mogadore? I’m thinking of investing in a sled but I don’t really need it around here much.


BB, myself and others will have to talk about it, but I’m sure main area we will all fish won’t be far from the ramp, can obviously venture wherever you’d please but I’m sure main camp will be close by. Farthest you’d walk there is maybe a mile tops, otherwise you would want to walk out from a different ramp and it’ll be close to where you want to head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Idc where we go or how far. Especially since [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention]offered to drag me out on his sled thanks pal! I sound like Steve where the heck is [mention]swone [/mention] ? I miss that guy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrevard

I'm ready, this heat has been brutal on myself
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Idc where we go or how far. Especially since [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention]offered to drag me out on his sled thanks pal! I sound like Steve where the heck is [mention]swone [/mention] ? I miss that guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not wasting my chance to take you to skeeter, if I get you there it’s a slab mission. Otherwise I think moggy is probably the best bet for decent fishing and short walk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

jcrevard said:


> I'm ready, this heat has been brutal on myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I need me an erie guide this winter! Lol otherwise I’m fixin to send it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m not wasting my chance to take you to skeeter, if I get you there it’s a slab mission. Otherwise I think moggy is probably the best bet for decent fishing and short walk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m shocked you didn’t call it “ The Great Lake of skeeter” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I’m shocked you didn’t call it “ The Great Lake of skeeter”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops, that’s what I meant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrevard

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I need me an erie guide this winter! Lol otherwise I’m fixin to send it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me as well, I have not had the chance to get on Erie yet. These pics were from Saginaw Bay 2 years ago

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

jcrevard said:


> Me as well, I have not had the chance to get on Erie yet. These pics were from Saginaw Bay 2 years ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Oh! Looks like we are starting a send it on Erie this winter group then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

The biggest lake I’ve been on is Ross lake so anything is a huge upgrade for me lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BrodyC said:


> The biggest lake I’ve been on is Ross lake so anything is a huge upgrade for me lol


We will get you on ice with us this year don’t worry. BB is out M-F in the winter. I’m know he’ll drag you along a day or two. Just gotta bring him a 6 pack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> We will get you on ice with us this year don’t worry. BB is out M-F in the winter. I’m know he’ll drag you along a day or two. Just gotta bring him a 6 pack
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t be giving away all my secrets . I guess it’s cool tho we’ve fished together since before you could buy a 6 pack. & You do make the best mr buddy hot pockets in the Midwest! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Don’t be giving away all my secrets . I guess it’s cool tho we’ve fished together since before you could buy a 6 pack. & You do make the best mr buddy hot pockets in the Midwest!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No questions about it. You know damn well those are fantastic out on the ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Icehole and bobber the oldman will hook you up when you get hungry, lmao!!!!









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Icehole and bobber the oldman will hook you up when you get hungry, lmao!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I’m usually the snack man! I suppose I can take a day off lol. Love the set up, Kit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Thanks that shanty is used for home base and kitchen, great setup for all day out on the ice

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Thanks that shanty is used for home base and kitchen, great setup for all day out on the ice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I love it. Never been but definitely planning on it. Long ass drag with my otter is the only issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Smithy sled is your best friend

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Smithy sled is your best friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I believe it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

If we get enough ice on Erie this year we all can hook up and go

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## unclebuddy10

I have a nebulus float device for sale, $300.00 located in Delaware ohio
4405227109.


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> If we get enough ice on Erie this year we all can hook up and go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


It’s gonna be locked up so tight we’re driving the trucks out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Let’s enjoy this awesome summertime heat driven weather pattern that is going on. This is awesome!!!! No way thinking about freaking dink fishing through some ice HOLE. Erie has been on fire!!! Let’s enjoy catch those walleyes before the depression weather sets in. Haha


----------



## bobberbucket

Well boys I see the covid hasn’t taken care of Stan yet. That’s a shame.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Alive and well! No COVID here. I’m here to stay


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Alive and well! No COVID here. I’m here to stay


Pretty sure the mods will not agree to that one, go lick some handrails and doorknobs would ya?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Pretty sure the mods will not agree to that one, go lick some handrails and doorknobs would ya?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh he’s already been into the the rails and knobs for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Talk to y’all later. I have fish to catch tonight! Slimfast is offering special for hefty dudes. Just FYI ...holedestroyer


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Talk to y’all later. I have fish to catch tonight! Slimfast is offering special for hefty dudes. Just FYI ...holedestroyer


Lmao, I’ll stick to my diet of walleye and steaks. Thanks though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggingJacks

I’m ready for some ice! Deep freeze this year, Keep the spoons in the freezer and don’t buy any new gear and we’ll keep the ice gods happy!


----------



## chumthrower

JiggingJacks said:


> I’m ready for some ice! Deep freeze this year, Keep the spoons in the freezer and don’t buy any new gear and we’ll keep the ice gods happy!


We netted a ton of bait last Nov/Dec for the icefishing that never came. We’ve managed to keep most of this bait alive. The fish are thick around here (PIB) and they’ll be here through the winter. Cautiously optimistic. Good luck


----------



## bobberbucket

chumthrower said:


> We netted a ton of bait last Nov/Dec for the icefishing that never came. We’ve managed to keep most of this bait alive. The fish are thick around here (PIB) and they’ll be here through the winter. Cautiously optimistic. Good luck


Hoping to be reading your famous PIB reports by mid January! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Am I the only one who still has their vex and buddy heater in their truck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

well guys, after 35 plus years of ice fishing this is this old groundhogs prediction.....after an hot and dry summer it is usually followed by an cold harsh winter. and kit ill have to stop by for a snack and bobber i dont think a 6 pack will cut it, might have to step up to a 12. thats my prediction.....thank you and goodnight


----------



## kit carson

I'm going out on a limb and agreeing with you Dennis, so far this year kinda really sucks!!!! Hoping we close out this year with the start of a killer ice fishing season well into 2021!! They can have this stinking heat

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

kit, your right this heat plain out sucks, i hope im right about winter this year. p.s i worked with the old kle gang a few weeks ago, jim shannon todd and little ronny.....only one was missing...you


----------



## kit carson

Heard that from Jimmy 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

So what y’all are saying is even if I have the money I can’t buy a new flasher ... guess I’ll have to mooch one


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BrodyC said:


> So what y’all are saying is even if I have the money I can’t buy a new flasher ... guess I’ll have to mooch one


If you don’t have a flasher, get yourself one. You won’t regret it. The ice gods will understand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

I have a deeper sonar that I’ve used, but not a true flasher. So maybe...


----------



## wave warrior

BrodyC said:


> I have a deeper sonar that I’ve used, but not a true flasher. So maybe...


No need to go all out , a Vexilar FL8 does all ya need !!!!


----------



## kit carson

If your ever in the ravenna area marks bait has a real nice selection of new and used vexilars, very good prices to. You will be lucky if thats all you come.out of there with, lot of nice ice gear. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Good god, I can't wait any longer for the cool down! I'm stealing all the spoons I can find and they're going in the deep freezer *TONIGHT*!


----------



## BrodyC

kit carson said:


> If your ever in the ravenna area marks bait has a real nice selection of new and used vexilars, very good prices to. You will be lucky if thats all you come.out of there with, lot of nice ice gear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


it’s unlikely I’ll be up that way for anything besides ice fishing. I’ll keep an eye here on the OGF marketplace as well. But if I am I will keep that in mind for sure!


----------



## kit carson

On a crappy steaming miserable day like today while sitting on my butt in the air conditioning because it's so hot outside you can't hardly do anything. Decided you remind everyone to plug your vexilars in for a good charge and respool your ice poles, at least it's something to do while sitting around doing nothing in the air, lmao!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> On a crappy steaming miserable day like today while sitting on my butt in the air conditioning because it's so hot outside you can't hardly do anything. Decided you remind everyone to plug your vexilars in for a good charge and respool your ice poles, at least it's something to do while sitting around doing nothing in the air, lmao!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Great idea! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC




----------



## bobberbucket

I did do a little playing in the soft water with my ornery river gang. It was fun for the boys but my mind was drifting away to frozen waters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Thats awesome buddy, couple more years and they will be on the ice with you.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Thats awesome buddy, couple more years and they will be on the ice with you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


The biggest is already well acquainted with the ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

My 3 year old would rather troll around all day now instead of catching bluegill. He loves when mommy or daddy catch catfish on worm harnesses


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> The biggest is already well acquainted with the ice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't he out fish you when you take him out with you?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Doesn't he out fish you when you take him out with you?


Maybe once or twice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I did do a little playing in the soft water with my ornery river gang. It was fun for the boys but my mind was drifting away to frozen waters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are pic's of a "thousand word's" Dave!! They are very fortunate to have the right parent's to mentor what a summer should be like in your youth.They will never forget wading and exploring those creek's and catching what ever was willing to hit.BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Evinrude58

I too think that we should have a great ice season since we have had such a hot summer. No the Buddy heater isn't in my car, never put it in last year as I rarely use a heater, but just took the Marcum out to charge the battery last week. I am still in for a meet and greet event. I seem to remember talk about an overnight trip to Mosquito last year.
Not a big surprise Dave's kid out fishes him. It isn't too difficult to do, really all you have to do is show up.
Swone is still around I think. Texted with someone claiming to be him last night. 
Stan if all you catch ice fishing is dinks maybe you should give it up and take up knitting.


----------



## 82441

Yeah I’m in for a “meet and greet” with you all. And I don’t knit like you do rude58, so why don’t you bring us some mittens at the meet and greet.


----------



## wave warrior

A meet n greet at saltfork would be cool , skeeter is too hit n miss in my experience , lots of walking to maybe catch a fish , many hours spent there , rarely see a mark on the vex!! It's been a tough lake for me.......


----------



## kit carson

I'm thinking a pre-ice meet and greet at marks bait shop the first Saturday of December to get together and plan out our ice party, any thoughts fellas???

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I'm thinking a pre-ice meet and greet at marks bait shop the first Saturday of December to get together and plan out our ice party, any thoughts fellas???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I May still be hung over from deer hunting that weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

All the better, definitely want to meet you at your best, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Yeah I’m in for a “meet and greet” with you all. And I don’t knit like you do rude58, so why don’t you bring us some mittens at the meet and greet.


Bring some lube and bandaids trust me you’ll be happy you brought both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Bring some lube and bandaids trust me you’ll be happy you brought both.
> I’ll bring you some tampons
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Naaa don’t worry Melissa leaves a box over here in case I do some damage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Can’t do damage with a night crawler!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Can’t do damage with a night crawler!!!


Well in all reality a solid nightcrawler when extended is 6”+ so props to you BB!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Well in all reality a solid nightcrawler when extended is 6”+ so props to you BB!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crankit is such a size queen  Not Melissa tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Talking diameter dude!!!! Hahaha


----------



## bobberbucket

Sadly cranky won’t be at the meet an greet guzzling up male attention he’s looking for. The real deal will be invitation only via p.m. To the ICEMEN with the location and details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Sorry Stan I don't knit I am too busy fishing 200-250 days a year to learn. Figured you had the time.
Talked to IBJ today he said 5 months to ice.


----------



## 82441

Wishful thinking!! When I monitor the jet stream on a daily basis it looks to we are going to have another mild winter like last year, unless a cold northernly drough happens to dip way south and freeze for a week, but don’t hold your breath this year guys. I hate to say it, it might not happen.


----------



## lureluzer

Crankit said:


> Wishful thinking!! When I monitor the jet stream on a daily basis it looks to we are going to have another mild winter like last year, unless a cold northernly drough happens to dip way south and freeze for a week, but don’t hold your breath this year guys. I hate to say it, it might not happen.



Can't wait to bring this up in mid December. Lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Wishful thinking!! When I monitor the jet stream on a daily basis it looks to we are going to have another mild winter like last year, unless a cold northernly drough happens to dip way south and freeze for a week, but don’t hold your breath this year guys. I hate to say it, it might not happen.


Who the hell sits around monitoring the jet stream on a daily basis?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Who the hell sits around monitoring the jet stream on a daily basis?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


“ Monitor the jet stream “That’s his code for daily meat gazing at the urinals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Once a weatherman always a weatherman!! Hahahaha. Wow what an awesome morning!! This warm pattern is going to be with us for awhile. Spend time outdoors, and take your kids to the river to swim and explore.. An awesome experience


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Once a weatherman always a weatherman!! Hahahaha. Wow what an awesome morning!! This warm pattern is going to be with us for awhile. Spend time outdoors, and take your kids to the river to swim and explore.. An awesome experience


I’ll agree with you just this once. It is an awesome morning! And I fully intend on spending my weekend traipsing central Ohio rivers as I do every weekend in the summer months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Who the hell sits around monitoring the jet stream on a daily basis?


People who don't fish. Fishermen are too busy fishing to monitor the weather they are out in it.


----------



## 82441

I fish 4 days a week Richard!! I fish from Ohio to Michigan pal!


----------



## BrodyC

I would love to be wading some rivers this weekend, but I think I’m gonna be too busy. Been sweating my butt off hauling corn, checking cameras and hanging stands. 

I won’t weigh in on what the weather will be like 4-5 months from now. But I will be doing my part of the ice dance for sure.


----------



## cement569

well fellow ice a holics, tomorro we turn the page on another month, about 6 more weeks we should be starting to feel that night chill in the air. that brings on bow hunting and gun season and then WINTER....cant wait


----------



## Evinrude58

Watched a 12 minute video of the prediction for this coming winter. Good news is it projected slightly below average temps for our area, bad news it also predicts slightly above average snow.


----------



## 82441

The winter weather in Ohio is going to be a polar coaster. Temps will be up and down


----------



## ICENUT

The bad news is all the great lakes temps are at record highs which means alot of lake effect snow and a longer start to safe ice. It will be a bad winter not so much cold but tons of snow Yuk


----------



## Evinrude58

Icenut that is exactly what the video said about the great lakes but the predicted lower than average temps should help inland. As far as the temps going up and down this is Ohio so that is pretty normal especially in the winter and you don't even need to be a weatherman to know this.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m going to buy some more spoons!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’m going to buy some more spoons!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You better get on it Dave!


----------



## Evinrude58

I would tell Dave to buy his weight in spoons but that would be maybe a dozen and he needs to get more than that.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I would tell Dave to buy his weight in spoons but that would be maybe a dozen and he needs to get more than that.


True that! I think I’ve even lost more weight I should be good to fish the skim in late November 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

following the christmas lights pretty sure my skinny butt will be navagating frozen waterways


----------



## Evinrude58

Depending on how much ice you want Dave buy my weight in spoons or if you want more maybe IBJ's weight and if you want drive your full size truck on it ice go with Swone's.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Depending on how much ice you want Dave buy my weight in spoons or if you want more maybe IBJ's weight and if you want drive your full size truck on it ice go with Swone's.


More so should probably buy MY weight in spoons. 300LBS should equate to ALOT of spoons!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Im.with you bobber had surgery in May lost a bunch of weight, have to go back in Tuesday for them to stitch my intestines back together so probably will lose even more. I think my sled and all my gear outweigh me now. Told the doctor to make damn sure I'm healed up and ready to hit the ice first week of december!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

wow kit, wasnt aware of this. hope everything turns out alright, and dont worry about the weight im pretty sure mama with fatten you back up and get you ready for ice season


----------



## kit carson

Sure has been a tough summer for sure, mama sure is stepping up. I owe her big time!!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Im.with you bobber had surgery in May lost a bunch of weight, have to go back in Tuesday for them to stitch my intestines back together so probably will lose even more. I think my sled and all my gear outweigh me now. Told the doctor to make damn sure I'm healed up and ready to hit the ice first week of december!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Dang buddy that sounds like miserable summer! Glad your healing up won’t be too long now I can already hear my vex humming! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Your right about hearing the vex humming, I have about a two month healing after Tuesdays surgery. It would be the best medicine to be sitting in a shanty and putting some slabs on the ice, can't wait!!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

What calendar are you looking at son? Leaves won’t start to CHANGE in 8 weeks. There is awesome open water fishing happening at Erie


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> What calendar are you looking at son? Leaves won’t start to CHANGE in 8 weeks. There is awesome open water fishing happening at Erie


I do be believe BB is your daddy not your son


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I do be believe BB is your daddy not your son
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t like to claim him but I reckon your right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I do be believe BB is your daddy not your son
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If he was my Daddy, I would have ran away from him when I was a kid!! Hahahaha


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.


I can't like this because of the mention of Christmas! Sorry BB.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> .
> 
> 
> I can't like this because of the mention of Christmas! Sorry BB.


Substitute Christmas with “vexilars glow In 12 weeks!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Best Christmas present ever

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

bobberbucket said:


> Substitute Christmas with “vexilars glow In 12 weeks!”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sorry Dave I can't like this because of the mention of Vexilars.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Sorry Dave I can't like this because of the mention of Vexilars.


You keep that marcum far away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I actually own a Vex and a Marcum. The Marcum for when I want to catch a lot of fish and the Vex for when I want to give you a chance.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I actually own a Vex and a Marcum. The Marcum for when I want to catch a lot of fish and the Vex for when I want to give you a chance.


I haven’t pulled a fish through the ice in so long I’m gonna need lessons!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Surprised IBJ hasn't started a thread about doing an overnight trip to Skeeter.


----------



## cement569

dave, highly unlikely you forgot how to pull a fish through the ice, its like riding a bike, once you do it you never forget. BUT if you do need lessons im sure between me and the rest of the ice patrol on this site will refresh your memory....lol


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> dave, highly unlikely you forgot how to pull a fish through the ice, its like riding a bike, once you do it you never forget. BUT if you do need lessons im sure between me and the rest of the ice patrol on this site will refresh your memory....lol


Everyone should send me good gps chords to help heal me from this dreadful amnesia!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Here are the best coordinates for you Dave. Lat 23.806078, Lon 11.288452


----------



## Evinrude58

So is this going to be the official ice thread for this season?


----------



## Maplehick

Sure seems like a good start to a nice long ice fishing thread. Just like the up an coming ice season. Nice and long!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> So is this going to be the official ice thread for this season?


Not sure.  I As mentioned above it would be a good start I suppose I can do some clever title editing a little closer to game time & still preserve what we have cooking here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Maplehick said:


> Sure seems like a good start to a nice long ice fishing thread. Just like the up an coming ice season. Nice and long!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


That’s what she said!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

I sure opened the door on that one. Lol

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Found a little luck at work bring on that ICE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Hope those coordinates help Dave.


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey BB, on a side note, some maintenance workers for PPG opened up the gates on Lake Dorthy and couldn't get them to close back up right. I haven't been back there to check it out but they flooded out all the backyards along the creek below the dam. Hope they didn't do the same damage those kids did a while ago.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Here are the best coordinates for you Dave. Lat 23.806078, Lon 11.288452











I hope they have thick ice and slab crappie in Africa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey BB, on a side note, some maintenance workers for PPG opened up the gates on Lake Dorthy and couldn't get them to close back up right. I haven't been back there to check it out but they flooded out all the backyards along the creek below the dam. Hope they didn't do the same damage those kids did a while ago.


I know I shouldn't quote my own post, but I drove by Dorthy and it's completely empty.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I know I shouldn't quote my own post, but I drove by Dorthy and it's completely empty.


That’s a shame.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Coords are suppose to be the Sahara Desert.


----------



## Lewzer

> I know I shouldn't quote my own post, but I drove by Dorthy and it's completely empty.


What road did you drive down that you could actually see the lake?


----------



## Bprice1031

Lewzer said:


> What road did you drive down that you could actually see the lake?


Brookside Ct. off of Greenwich in Norton. It dead ends before you get to the lake. I know you know that lake very well since you grew up in the area. At the end of Brookside Ct. you can look across the lake and see the park that PPG has at the end of Dorthy Drive.


----------



## Lewzer

Yep. The only road you can see the lake is Brookside Ct like you mentioned. A girl I went to grade school with lives down there by the former lake. I haven’t seen the lake yet. Will go to the Norton park and take a walk through the woods. 
Completely gone huh?


----------



## Bprice1031

It was nice driving into work today with the window down and the temperature on my mirror showing 59 degrees! 

Now, if we can just get the mirror to show 20.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> It was nice driving into work today with the window down and the temperature on my mirror showing 59 degrees!
> 
> Now, if we can just get the mirror to show 20.


Even better if we can get it to show NEGATIVE TWENTY!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

I wont be greedy ill take a few nights in single digits soon!


----------



## Evinrude58

I would take a week of highs below 20


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I would take a week of highs below 20


2 nights of singles and 3 in the teens & I’m fishing that rubber ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I'll be out there waiting on you buddy

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I'll be out there waiting on you buddy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Can’t wait! 2” of ice ought to be O’ plenty for us a couple lefty’s and a 12 pack sign me up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Nothing like that first ice

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m digging these 60s! This morning made me want to pick up my bow or a fishing pole. 113 Days or less fellas it’s game time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Just pulled this through the ice. Was 5” of gray ice. Doable though. Got him on a Swedish pimple. Just got through the hole!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Just pulled this through the ice. Was 5” of gray ice. Doable though. Got him on a Swedish pimple. Just got through the hole!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You went to our secret always frozen redfish honey hole without me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> You went to our secret always frozen redfish honey hole without me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, one more bed available. Come on down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sorry, one more bed available. Come on down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t threaten me with a good time! If I wouldn’t have to pay all that child support it might be worth getting divorced to go fishing!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Ran the vex......Charged the vex......

started construction of super sled 3.0

Big thank you to Douglas Scott Henderson....your old skis will live on


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’m digging these 60s! This morning made me want to pick up my bow or a fishing pole. 113 Days or less fellas it’s game time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm liking the way the title keeps changing. Keep up at it! 
BTW, the thermometer on the mirror said 51 this morning......


----------



## RMK

glad you guys are back and already at it. i m looking forward to some ice myself. a little bit of fall to enjoy for a couple weeks first though.


----------



## bobberbucket

RMK said:


> glad you guys are back and already at it. i m looking forward to some ice myself. a little bit of fall to enjoy for a couple weeks first though.


We’re glad your here as well! Looking forward to fall and then the main event. I feel a great winter coming on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Whoever thinks this weather we are having is nice has to be about crazy, LOL. This is just to damn hot cant enjoy nothing, man do I need some refreshing ice to sit on, HURRY UP!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ICENUT

I can't wait I hope its a brutal winter this year like really cold I love ice as my handle attest to.


----------



## Evinrude58

Good news is forecast I seen was for slightly below average temps but also for slightly above normal snow. Thinking inland will be decent but with current water temp I don't hold out much hope for Erie. That being said I checked all my gear last week and all is ready just waiting on ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s hot an miserable but soon our time will come. I see from other posts aids hasn’t got Stan yet. 

I’m glad he’s living out his dreams of male attention trolling ice men in his finale years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

A few years ago Mark's had an ice seminar that I went to. Maybe we could have a meet and greet at his bait shop once he gets geared up for ice season, like the beginning of December.


----------



## Bprice1031




----------



## bobberbucket

With the season coming closer might be a good time to cover some of the basics.

#1 What you tote out on the ice you take with you when you leave.( We don’t want to spend all winter reading threads about ice pigs )

#2 There are 3 acceptable places for dinks to end up once caught. (In a herons belly, in your bucket for you to take home and use for whatever reason garden ect.... or Back in the drink) We do not wish to repeat the many many many dinks on ice debates we have had in the past.

#4 Check your own ice if you live less than 3 hours away from the lake of your desire don’t ask check for yourself. 

#5 Get & learn to use a spud bar 

#6 Don’t show up without a spud, spikes on your boots and a set of picks around your neck. If your fortunate enough to have flotation clothes wear them. (We will gossip about you and safety shame you should you come out unprepared)

That’s a good start feel free to add on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

#7 Floatation device or suit

#8 Ice Picks

#9 Contour Map

#10 Safety Rope

#11 Cell Phone


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> #7 Floatation device or suit
> 
> #8 Ice Picks
> 
> #9 Contour Map
> 
> #10 Safety Rope
> 
> #11 Cell Phone


#7 & 8 were previously mentioned. But we will accept your contributions #9 through #11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

If you're like bobber and weigh a buck and a quarter, it's always a good idea to bring a fat boy like myself to send out first, just in case.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> If you're like bobber and weigh a buck and a quarter, it's always a good idea to bring a fat boy like myself to send out first, just in case.


You know you can’t wait to fish some of that grey stretchy stuff with me! 

Good news I’ve lost weight so I’ll be able to fish right to the very edge of death 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> You know you can’t wait to fish some of that grey stretchy stuff with me!
> 
> Good news I’ve lost weight so I’ll be able to fish right to the very edge of death
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought you always fished right on the edge of death???????????


----------



## Bprice1031

BTW, where's IHD? He's been really quite lately.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I thought you always fished right on the edge of death???????????


Well ya. That’s where all the fish are!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> BTW, where's IHD? He's been really quite lately.


He’s around. I saw his beachy vacation photos on another social media platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> He’s around. I saw his beachy vacation photos on another social media platform.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beachy vacation doesn't sound like his style, maybe he's trying something new??


----------



## bobberbucket

I think I need a fishing rod rack in the work truck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That looks very fishy bobber

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> That looks very fishy bobber
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


I’m making a list of special places for covert ice operations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave I found the weight you lost.


----------



## Evinrude58

I have been doing some research on what we can do to make this winter colder and found an obscure reference that seems to indicate we need to do a human sacrifice. Now so far from what I have found it appears they need to be either an ice fisherman or maybe someone who claims to be an ice fisherman. Am waiting on some clarification on this as I am not an expert in ancient Gaelic. Do we have any volunteers? If no volunteers perhaps we can get a majority vote to name a victim, I mean volunteer.


----------



## kit carson

I think the person we would all pick would be fairly simple!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Kit I think you mite be on to something! I'll second that vote!!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Maplehick said:


> Kit I think you mite be on to something! I'll second that vote!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Third for it!


----------



## kit carson

Lol pretty sure bobber and the crew would also vote for it

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Lol pretty sure bobber and the crew would also vote for it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


You betcha! Count me in we’re probably gonna have to stake out a gay bar to catch that rascal but I’m in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Wonder what type of sacrifice the ice gods require for 6 months of ice fishing in are great state? Mite be the longest season of my life!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I think I need a fishing rod rack in the work truck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm kinda surprised you don't have one in the work truck. Actually I don't believe you!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm kinda surprised you don't have one in the work truck. Actually I don't believe you!!!!


It’s sad but true. I get random inspections from safety & motor carrier compliance I’m not trying to answer any awkward questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I

Do keep a reminder swinging in the cab to ward off evil spirits on the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

A lil early for Frost on the Pumpkin... a sure sign of the passing of Summer to Autumn


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> A lil early for Frost on the Pumpkin... a sure sign of the passing of Summet to Autumn


We’re starting early and staying late this season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

I can't wait! Got 2 new ice rods last yr and didn't even get to try them.until then I'll be chasing eyes on the big puddle and crappie this fall


----------



## Evinrude58

When I was in the military use to carry a rod in my deuce and a half, so Dave you should carry one in your truck. If somebody asks why just tell them the same thing I did. It is for emergencies just incase you needed to practice your wilderness survival skills to survive.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Stopped in Mark's Bait & Tackle this past week. He's loaded to the gills with ice gear & tackle. Don't wait till 1st ice to get your stuff. Most retailers will carry a minimal inventory because of the poor last 2 seasons. Get your gear early.


----------



## kit carson

I have stated on here before about marks bait shop, he is definately stocked up with ice gear. Great people there and great prices, support your baitshops the internet is hurting the small business owners. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

im with you on that kit, now get your azz in shape we have a good ice season comming


----------



## swone

this right here is what bobber needs in the truck

https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m77...Ei_I4KRUNB8g3NEj_ng7riLtmERheLEBoCp3AQAvD_BwE

I say we start a gofundme


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> this right here is what bobber needs in the truck
> 
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m77...Ei_I4KRUNB8g3NEj_ng7riLtmERheLEBoCp3AQAvD_BwE
> 
> I say we start a gofundme


Yassssss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

swone said:


> this right here is what bobber needs in the truck
> 
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m77...Ei_I4KRUNB8g3NEj_ng7riLtmERheLEBoCp3AQAvD_BwE
> 
> I say we start a gofundme


If Dave doesn't have one of those or, had one of those, I'd be surprised!


----------



## ltroyer

We


Bprice1031 said:


> If Dave doesn't have one of those or, had one of those, I'd be surprised!


We would need a picture or video of him using it ice fishing


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> We
> 
> We would need a picture or video of him using it ice fishing


I’m sure I could make that happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Lol. Had a buddy that carried one of those in his deuce. They worked ok but didn't cast worth a darn.


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s a super nice morning! I spy some more water that needs investigated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> It’s a super nice morning! I spy some more water that needs investigated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got that pocket fisherman with you???????????


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You got that pocket fisherman with you???????????


Sadly no 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave that a pic of you last season?


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave that a pic of you last season?


Totally!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

I can't wait anymore it's driving me crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

I put a 5 gallon bucket of water in the deep freeze to practice using the hand auger.


----------



## Evinrude58

Going ice fishing tomorrow. Caught a couple small gills at Sippo Lake. Am now freezing a 6 inch thick layer of ice. Am going to drill a hole thru it then place it over a bucket with the gills in it.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Going ice fishing tomorrow. Caught a couple small gills at Sippo Lake. Am now freezing a 6 inch thick layer of ice. Am going to drill a hole thru it then place it over a bucket with the gills in it.


If you freeze a second one I may join ya!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

If I had access to a flatbed semi, an ice rink and a small pond I could really be on to something.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> If I had access to a flatbed semi, an ice rink and a small pond I could really be on to something.


Someone on here has to have the access to those!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where are u catching good fish at am asking for a friend? Don’t want to waste gas money on not catching!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Where are u catching good fish at am asking for a friend? Don’t want to waste gas money on not catching!!!


Catching them right in the mouth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Well went ice fishing this morning and didn't catch anything. Only got one bump.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Well went ice fishing this morning and didn't catch anything. Only got one bump.


You know the rules pictures or it didn’t happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that when covid is over or when the joe cool the great Biden will get rid of it!! He is a great man


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Is that when covid is over or when the joe cool the great Biden will get rid of it!! He is a great man


Sorry bro the only pedo we discuss in here is stan. ICE Fishing is coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

98 daysmaybe sooner

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> 98 daysmaybe sooner
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Buddy it’s gonna be epic!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Totally agree, I have another freezer in order just for the tasty filets.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave why would I take pics of the fish I didn't catch when I rarely take pics of the fish I do catch?


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave why would I take pics of the fish I didn't catch when I rarely take pics of the fish I do catch?


Good question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Actually think the last pic of a fish I caught was the one you took at Moggy when we climbed on the ice from the dock.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Actually think the last pic of a fish I caught was the one you took at Moggy when we climbed on the ice from the dock.


You mean when you put whoopins on me on the only ice in town


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

https://www.severe-weather.eu/global-weather/cold-forecast-fall-temperature-drop-mk/

RUN and tell THAT


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> https://www.severe-weather.eu/global-weather/cold-forecast-fall-temperature-drop-mk/
> 
> RUN and tell THAT


Them salty Sally’s gonna be hate hate hating!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Swone, I would have thought that a diehard ice fishing weatherman would have beat you to announcing such good news.


----------



## flyphisherman

The algae bloom is officially dense enough to support my weight. I spudded my way out and did a little vertical jigging. Minnows on a castmaster were producing strikes in rapid fashion. I can't believe how good the bite was considering the NASTY conditions.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Swone, I would have thought that a diehard ice fishing weatherman would have beat you to announcing such good news.


FAKE WEATHER REPORT!


----------



## swone

Oh Staniel, we haven’t started the voting for Hater of the Year yet, save your bluster for closer to the season


----------



## bobberbucket

Well at least our Non weather man wannabe ice fishermen is accounted for. I was starting to wonder about him since he’s been so quiet and they just found that semi load of kids!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Yep that’s right 80 days and we will be covered in a lovely blanket of SNOW! You herd it here first on the ice fishermans Forecast. The most accurate weather forecast for all your winter desires.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Yep that’s right 80 days and we will be covered in a lovely blanket of SNOW! You herd it here first on the ice fishermans Forecast. The most accurate weather forecast for all your winter desires.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


80 days is thanksgiving, I sure hope we have snow well before then and we are talking ice thicknesses come thanksgiving again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 80 days is thanksgiving, I sure hope we have snow well before then and we are talking ice thicknesses come thanksgiving again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m sure we will be poking a little skim in the usual places maybe even by thanksgiving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I’m sure we will be poking a little skim in the usual places maybe even by thanksgiving
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If not then, December 1 is the goal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> If not then, December 1 is the goal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Skim by the 1st & fishing by the 8th or 10th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Looking at the forecast I am hoping for snow in the air by Halloween, just maybe not on the ground.


----------



## Evinrude58

Oh that fake weather report has so far been fairly accurate. Denver went from 101 Monday to a high of 37 today. Unfortunely as the cold air mass spreads south and east it is suppose to weaken. But then again the temps for Denver on Accuweather could be a fake weather report too.


----------



## bobberbucket

Them folks and in Denver need to stop hoarding all the good weather! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Yeah Denver was caught in a snowy pattern which is all changing to rain. Check out the 10 day forecast, back to summer like temperatures


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Yeah Denver was caught in a snowy pattern which is all changing to rain. Check out the 10 day forecast, back to summer like temperatures
> View attachment 374817


Shouldn’t you be destroying your hard drives? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

All potus is at fault with this weather pattern


----------



## 82441

The La Niña is coming this year and lasting far into next year bringing warmer and rainy weather than usual. Northeast will have some cold but it won’t last!! Just saying guys. I got my vex charging and new blades on my auger. I think Wisconsin and Minnesota will be the states to ice fish consistently


----------



## kit carson

Your wrong as usual

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Your wrong as usual
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


His weather reports are like watching a couple fellers make out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Never seen someone get off so much by putting out fake news

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Not sure where Stan is getting his weather forecast from but Farmer's Almanac and Unofficial News Network are both calling for Ohio area to have colder temps and unfortunely more snow, than the last few years, due to the La Nina this year


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> His weather reports are like watching a couple fellers make out.. So you watch dudes make out? You must spend a lot of time at pickle park Bud!! Hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

All you need to know is back in straight and flash your highbeams 3X sweetheart. You’ll catch what your craving! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I bet old Stan spent a lot of weekends at the Neverland ranch back in the 80s! Sipping some of that juice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

brad crappie said:


> All potus is at fault with this weather pattern


My bad potus fault on the weather


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> My bad potus fault on the weather


Put the pipe down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Right, put it DOWN

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Right, put it DOWN
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Or pass it too me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Not sure where Stan is getting his weather forecast from but Farmer's Almanac and Unofficial News Network are both calling for Ohio area to have colder temps and unfortunely more snow, than the last few years, due to the La Nina this year


That’s what a La Niña does, El Niño brings warmth.... but weatherman Stan knows best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

We only need positive vibes on here, no more negative nancy!!! We will be on local ice this year no matter what stan has to say!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

We only need positive vibes on here, no more negative nancy!!! We will be on local ice this year no matter what stan has to say!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> We only need positive vibes on here, no more negative nancy!!! We will be on local ice this year no matter what stan has to say!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


That’s right brother! Good vibes only in this house!! Negative Nancy’s will not be tolerated. But they will be made fun of LOTS! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

A little something to get us going in the right direction.


----------



## 82441

So when and where is the meet and greet so I can meet all the weatherman haters. At Marks Bait and Tackle? or Nimisilla ? Will be a good time talkin different ice tactics


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> So when and where is the meet and greet so I can meet all the weatherman haters. At Marks Bait and Tackle? or Nimisilla ? Will be a good time talkin different ice tactics


It’s gonna be at nesmith over by the apartments


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> So when and where is the meet and greet so I can meet all the weatherman haters. At Marks Bait and Tackle? or Nimisilla ? Will be a good time talkin different ice tactics


I just checked the prospective guest list. I regret to inform you that your not even on the maybe list. That’s probably due to the fact that you don’t meet any of the qualifications. 

Don’t worry the Boyz backed in strait with their lights flashing still love you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave he couldn't attend anyway as he will already be in Florida playing Bridge with all the old biddies.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave he couldn't attend anyway as he will already be in Florida playing Bridge with all the old biddies.


He’ll be playing lots of skin flute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I see a cooling trend  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

These guys are on the cutting edge of glove technology.....they've finally got the booger catcher built right in.....*

Eskimo hook set gloves
Features*
Quick dry and durable stretch main fabric
Touch screen compatible forefinger and thumb
Silicone gripping on palm
Terry cloth thumb for nose wiping


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> These guys are on the cutting edge of glove technology.....they've finally got the booger catcher built right in.....*
> 
> Eskimo hook set gloves
> Features*
> Quick dry and durable stretch main fabric
> Touch screen compatible forefinger and thumb
> Silicone gripping on palm
> Terry cloth thumb for nose wiping


Your gonna have to take them gloves off during rotation !  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

This ought to make you boys and girls happy. 

https://www.climate.gov/news-features/blogs/enso/september-2020-enso-update-la-niña-here

Wetter and colder weather in NEO.

Me? I’m moving to Florida.


----------



## jcrevard

Working in the Glennie area in Michigan, it was 40° when I got outta the pickup this morning

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Good news, for all you real ice fisherman out there, seen ice rods out at Fin Fur Feather. Though I am sure our resident Negative Nancy will find a way to make this a bad thing.


----------



## jay2k

bobberbucket said:


> He’ll be playing lots of skin flute!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Little cool where I am this morning. I kicked the furnace on for a sec just to knock chill off the camper. Love cool mornings cause I know winter is on the way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Good news, for all you real ice fisherman out there, seen ice rods out at Fin Fur Feather. Though I am sure our resident Negative Nancy will find a way to make this a bad thing.


I was there yesterday, the one in Ashland, and saw the ice rods out. Not bad prices! I use St Croix rods, but none on the rack. The are some cheapies, purple or pink rods on the racks for starters to use


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I was there yesterday, the one in Ashland, and saw the ice rods out. Not bad prices! I use St Croix rods, but none on the rack. The are some cheapies, purple or pink rods on the racks for starters to use


The pink pig sticker has caught more fish through the ice than you’ve lied about! #Bigfacts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Or less 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Accuweather forecasts overnight lows of 32 or below starting Oct 20th-27th.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Go brownies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I knew the pink pig sticker was coming, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I knew the pink pig sticker was coming, lmao!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


She doesn’t miss a season! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Stan found a way to put a negative spin on it. Seems the ice rods don't cost enough. Should just be happy someplace has ice gear out.


----------



## kit carson

I will check tomorrow after work and see if Mark is starting to put anything out yet, will let everyone know.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

icebucketjohn said:


> Stopped in Mark's Bait & Tackle this past week. He's loaded to the gills with ice gear & tackle. Don't wait till 1st ice to get your stuff. Most retailers will carry a minimal inventory because of the poor last 2 seasons. Get your gear early.


Thought I remembered IBJ saying Mark was ready to go. IBJ posted the above in August.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Also just a friendly reminder that the cut off to buy new gear is November 1st and December 1st for used gear. We don't want anyone cursing the season by buying gear at the wrong time.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Feeling good out here this morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

I'm liking the chill in the air!


----------



## Evinrude58

So Kit how much did you buy at Mark's when you went to check if he had ice gear out? Headed there Wednesday morning myself to see what he has. I don't plan on buying.


----------



## Bprice1031

I think we will have hard water around Thanksgiving. I drew a duck blind at Deercreek from November 22 through December 6, which means with my luck it will be frozen in and I'll be unable to hunt it.


----------



## kit carson

Sorry about that never made it, grandkids got in the way, lol! Hopefully make it there this weekend!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sorry about that never made it, grandkids got in the way, lol! Hopefully make it there this weekend!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I understand I have 9 grandkids and always seem to be tripping over one of them.


----------



## Bprice1031

I found a picture of Dave in his off season.


----------



## kit carson

16 grandkids for me, my only time I get is when we have ice. Then it's grandpa's time, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

You sure that is Dave? Looks way too heavy.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I found a picture of Dave in his off season.


Ive never been that heavy in my life. Nor have I ever rocked that outfit. No spud , No pink rod ,No safety gear , Not me homie. No vex & that raggedy ass auger Eskimo auger come on now. You know I’m a nils man! . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

ATTN:

Was just at Mark's Bait and he does NOT have out his ice gear. He said he will be putting it out 1 November. I think what IBJ seen was he does have a couple shanties and a gas auger stored on the top of his coolers. He does have some Pin Mins out also. If you are looking for something specific like an Otter shanty or a flasher give him a call and I am sure he can pull it out of storage if he has it.
Also stopped at the Canton FFF and only ice gear they have out is the ice rods I saw last week.


----------



## kit carson

Thanks alot evinrude appreciate the update

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Drove all that way for ice gear that wasn't out and still spent $70. Good thing it wasn't out.Would have spent a fortune.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Drove all that way for ice gear that wasn't out and still spent $70. Good thing it wasn't out.Would have spent a fortune.


You could have made a phone call and saved $70 bucks buddy!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> You could have made a phone call and saved $70 bucks buddy!!!


Supporting our local small business is a good thing! Especially tackle shops I’m glad he skipped the phone call & spent some cash.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Couldn't agree more, great to help your local baitshop instead of the internet!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

No if I would have called I would have put off my semi-annual trip to Mark's until he put the ice gear out then when I went I would have spent even more money. So it actually saved me probably a couple hundred. Although I did spend more because of course I stopped at FFF on the way home. 
Now if you had been the one who said he had it out, instead of IBJ, not only would I have called to check but would not have gone until someone I know sent me pics. As far as being your buddy I don't know anyone I would wish that on including my worst enemy.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> No if I would have called I would have put off my semi-annual trip to Mark's until he put the ice gear out then when I went I would have spent even more money. So it actually saved me probably a couple hundred. Although I did spend more because of course I stopped at FFF on the way home.
> Now if you had been the one who said he had it out, instead of IBJ, not only would I have called to check but would not have gone until someone I know sent me pics. As far as being your buddy I don't know anyone I would wish that on including my worst enemy.


I’ll bet he’s someone’s “Good buddy” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrevard

Helping a buddy today in St Helen Michigan, 32° and frost on all the roofs!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jcrevard said:


> Helping a buddy today in St Helen Michigan, 32° and frost on all the roofs!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


 Say it again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

That pic is that ibj blowing up spots already come on John please don’t ruin it for us!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> That pic is that ibj blowing up spots already come on John please don’t ruin it for us!


“ If you follow the tracks down the SE shoreline you’ll find ###### old holes right around there”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Supporting our local small business is a good thing! Especially tackle shops I’m glad he skipped the phone call & spent some cash.
> I just spend $350 at FFF on some AFTCO rain gear. Good stuff !!! BTW I do support ALL the local bait and tackle shops where ever I go. If it’s just buying a lure or a pack of gum I support them BOYZ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

No it isn't IBJ way too thin and no stogie.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’m setting a goal to get a first ice in ohio video out for y’all by the day after it happens Polar fishing co on YouTube l, Instagram, and Facebook! also planning on filming fall brawl trips. Should be able to get some giants and crazy nights on film this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m setting a goal to get a first ice in ohio video out for y’all by the day after it happens Polar fishing co on YouTube l, Instagram, and Facebook! also planning on filming fall brawl trips. Should be able to get some giants and crazy nights on film this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your gonna need a skinny guide to film and fish that skinny ice big fella. Lucky for you I know one who works for beer and buddy heater hot pockets! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Your gonna need a skinny guide to film and fish that skinny ice big fella. Lucky for you I know one who works for beer and buddy heater hot pockets!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No better combo than those!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> No better combo than those!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your hot pockets are so good I could swear they were made buy the Legendary Bigeyeyurk25! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Your hot pockets are so good I could swear they were made buy the Legendary Bigeyeyurk25!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard mine are oddly similar... slightly burnt due to extreme time on heat because catching too many fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I heard mine are oddly similar... slightly burnt due to extreme time on heat because catching too many fish!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are so close I’m surprised you don’t have G2k nipping at your sack!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> They are so close I’m surprised you don’t have G2k nipping at your sack!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone tries to nip at that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Everyone tries to nip at that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t ever let cranky see it he’ll be on there like a tick! While we’re talking treason Rip jack rabbit & peterdragon & many many other good soldier’s of the frozen chosen! I shall drink to them tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Don’t ever let cranky see it he’ll be on there like a tick! While we’re talking treason Rip jack rabbit & peterdragon & many many other good soldier’s of the frozen chosen! I shall drink to them tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So many good guys. Fallen too soon. BigE the biggest name around these parts in years!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> So many good guys. Fallen too soon. BigE the biggest name around these parts in years!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s gonna be a good winter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I









36 and foggy at my home away from home this am . Felt great around the fire last night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Chilly one also here in Novi MI! Feels great! Going to enjoy this fall and winter as we are planning a move to Greenville SC by early June.


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave that can't be right, the resident weatherman said we will have summer temps until Feb.


----------



## bobberbucket

Loving these cool mornings. Gets me all fired up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Loving these cool mornings. Gets me all fired up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too Dave. Can't enjoy it too much today, got to go clean up the downstairs because the washer blew up.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Me too Dave. Can't enjoy it too much today, got to go clean up the downstairs because the washer blew up.


I’m down at my place in the hills dreading the drive home. Maybe I should take some “emergency “ PTO and stay a couple extra days.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

So Dave did you decide to be sick for a couple days or not?


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> So Dave did you decide to be sick for a couple days or not?


Not I’m dragging my butt to work like I should. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Not I’m dragging my butt to work like I should.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should've taken the time!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You should've taken the time!!!!


I’ll be taking some days to shoot some deer here in the very near future! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll be taking some days to shoot some deer here in the very near future!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, I know, every Friday from the middle of October till the snow flies!


----------



## Evinrude58

Wish I had a place to shoot deer, but will never hunt public again.


----------



## kit carson

I can only imagine how bad it will be in the woods this year, everyone seen how bad the lakes where this year. Alot of rookie hunters out there with guns, pretty scarey!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I know, I know, every Friday from the middle of October till the snow flies!


Thursday , Friday, Saturday & Sunday till the snow flys. Then I’ll be on winter fishcation! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hey guys! Late to the party. But I'm looking forward to some good solid ice as well. Well not as much as some of you guys. I do love my late fall early winter open water bite. But come mid January, being it on! 
My #1 goal this year is to get the kiddos out on good solid ice for there first time this year!


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hey guys! Late to the party. But I'm looking forward to some good solid ice as well. Well not as much as some of you guys. I do love my late fall early winter open water bite. But come mid January, being it on!
> My #1 goal this year is to get the kiddos out on good solid ice for there first time this year!


Better late than never! We’re just humming a few bars anyhow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Oh yeah I forgot!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stampede

Below normal temps for next few days. Hope a pattern is starting.


----------



## crappieboo420

If we could walk on the main lakes before Christmas I will poop my pants. We will see though fellas.


----------



## Evinrude58

Someone keep reminding me to keep my distance from crappieboo.


----------



## bobberbucket

Could be palm road before thanksgiving! It’s happened before. #Facts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Can't wait for this this thread to be "-10 Days" because we are on ice.


----------



## Bprice1031

If I recall it correctly, I think someone was sending me pictures of his skinny ass out on some ice last year about December 2nd.......


----------



## Evinrude58

Ok guys last year in 5 months we had 156 pages which was just over 30 pages a month, so far in three months we only have 20 pages which is just over 6 pages a month. So we need to pick up the pace a bit.


----------



## Evinrude58

Bprice don't think it was quite that early probably closer to the 10th. I know that the day after his first walk on water he had my fat backside out ice fishing.


----------



## RMK

lows in the upper 30s at least 3 days possibly 5 days the first of october down here in west central ohio. i think its coming quick.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> If I recall it correctly, I think someone was sending me pictures of his skinny ass out on some ice last year about December 2nd.......


That was 3 years ago I think. I’ll have to check my files. Last year I was on the ice to fish the 1st time December 18. I did take a walk on some thin ice a few days before but didn’t fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Bprice don't think it was quite that early probably closer to the 10th. I know that the day after his first walk on water he had my fat backside out ice fishing.


And you were ripping fish 6 feet away from me while I struggled!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> That was 3 years ago I think. I’ll have to check my files. Last year I was on the ice to fish the 1st time December 18. I did take a walk on some thin ice a few days before but didn’t fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, I can't believe it was three years ago already.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Damn, I can't believe it was three years ago already.


In 18’ I was on the 12th of December. At lansinger ramp that was the last time I fished there when the road was open. It might have been 17’ that I was on the 2nd. I’ve got years of hard and soft water fishing logs some on paper some electronic. I really should organize that stuff I might have some useful info that I forgot about. I’ve got logs going back to 2000 when I started keeping record. Either way we’re over due for some sweet sweet early December ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Five straight days on some sketchy ice on westbranch last year over the Christmas holiday
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

It was a little sketchy kit but I enjoyed every minute on the ice. Was great getting to fish with ya. Hope to see you out on the branch this year many many times

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Same here very glad to meet you and enjoyed the time on the ice. We will be pounding the branch again this year for sure.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

You boys were fishing machines that week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

I hope I never put the boat away!! Screw the ice, I’m buying new gear right before ice up. Take that ladies


----------



## kit carson

No bad karma aloud

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> I hope I never put the boat away!! Screw the ice, I’m buying new gear right before ice up. Take that ladies


WTH! I thought you were giving the seminar at the meet an greet. 

I have the flyer all made up “World famous ice fishing tournament champion Fish2Win reveals his secrets” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

I have no secrets, just a pink pig sticker!


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> I have no secrets, just a pink pig sticker!


You wish you had such a fine rod!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Don’t make me replace you with Captain M 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I think Fish2win was hacked by Stan with all the negative vibes he is spouting.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Don’t make me replace you with Captain M
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Captain illegal fishing is his actual name


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

75 days to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

74 Days to go! And things be cooling off nicely already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> 74 Days to go! And things be cooling off nicely already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You all set to start shooting deer yet????? Remember if you want to cut one yourself this year give me a call. I'll come over and give you a hand.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You all set to start shooting deer yet????? Remember if you want to cut one yourself this year give me a call. I'll come over and give you a hand.


I don’t start throwing arrows till November. But if I decided to go that route I’ll holler.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


76 days to go for what??


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> 76 days to go for what??


Till mom lets you out of the basement for a day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> 76 days to go for what??


It doesn’t concern you. 

When it happens you’ll know. I’m sure you’ll be one of the first salty Sally’s crying about the men doing the thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I knew that stupid remark would get a quick response, lol!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Little peasant better get back down the basement before step daddy gets home.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> It doesn’t concern you.
> 
> When it happens you’ll know. I’m sure you’ll be one of the first salty Sally’s crying about the men doing the thing.
> I’m sure you’ll being doing the men thing with your friends at Nimmi.  Don’t forget to back in and flash your lights! Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Stealing jokes now? Couldn’t think of your own?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Stealing jokes now? Couldn’t think of your own?
> 
> Wasn’t a joke, it is a FACT!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Step daddy is cracking that belt you better get you butt down there! #BigFacts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I think you’re becoming senile at your old age


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I think you’re becoming senile at your old age
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I herd high protein diets cause Alzheimer’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

I HEARD Proper spelling, that Giraffes aren’t allowed on the ice! They might slip and fall and break a leg


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I HEARD Proper spelling, that Giraffes aren’t allowed on the ice! They might slip and fall and break a leg


I herd you could suck the chrome off a trailer hitch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Crankit said:


> I HEARD Proper spelling, that Giraffes aren’t allowed on the ice! They might slip and fall and break a leg





bobberbucket said:


> I herd you could suck the chrome off a trailer hitch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Or a golf ball through a garden hose???


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Or a golf ball through a garden hose???


Last time I saw him he had a shirt on that said “Hey man twenty bucks is twenty bucks” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Last time I saw him he had a shirt on that said “Hey man twenty bucks is twenty bucks”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rotflmfao!


----------



## Evinrude58

Dang it! It had been so quiet and peaceful around here but it seems Stan is no longer grounded and got his computer back.


----------



## bobberbucket

73 Days! Ain’t no pole smoking weather wannabe gonna change a thing about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely not!


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You look miserable


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> You look miserable


Step daddy’s gonna be really upset at you for sneaking upstairs two days in a row. It’s gonna be a fun winter out on the ice without you. Don’t worry you’ll be there in spirit we will be sure to have some great laughs about little ole you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave probably is a bit miserable as he knows Stan is no longer grounded and will be spouting his usual negativity.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave probably is a bit miserable as he knows Stan is no longer grounded and will be spouting his usual negativity.


Naaa I’m ignorantly blissful. i love clowning on Stan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

72 Days fellas! I wonder whatever happened to “lakemaster” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMK

Alert just popped up on my phone!


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> 72 Days fellas! I wonder whatever happened to “lakemaster”
> I heard LakeMaster moved back to Maryland!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

RMK said:


> Alert just popped up on my phone!
> View attachment 378203


I love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Oh goody! I was hoping he didn’t pass away during his/her gender reassignment surgery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Oh goody! I was hoping he didn’t pass away during his/her gender reassignment surgery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see that you recovered well after yours!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I see that you recovered well after yours!!


Mine was just a reduction. I got tired of yo momma needing stitches afterwards!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Omg this thread has me crying


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Mine was just a reduction. I got tired of yo momma needing stitches afterwards!
> Plus all the little boys you were allegedly taking fishing!!! Haha
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Mine was just a reduction. I got tired of yo momma needing stitches afterwards!
> Plus all the dudes you meet at nimi
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Omg this thread has me crying


Just a little friendly banter to lift spirits while the lake is in pre ice stage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Naaaaaa I wouldn’t wanna cut in on your action. Your no competition for the MEGA dragon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

This season I propose a gentleman’s agreement to what we shall refer to as Brads law. [mention]brad crappie [/mention] 

All blue gill and other sunfish species over 7” shall be released unharmed. Save the GD bulls!

Excluding crappie although I firmly believe any crappie over 12” that’s not being mounted should be released. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> This season I propose a gentleman’s agreement to what we shall refer to as Brads law. [mention]brad crappie [/mention]
> 
> All blue gill and other sunfish species over 7” shall be released unharmed. Save the GD bulls!
> 
> Excluding crappie although I firmly believe any crappie over 12” that’s not being mounted should be released.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I fish my honey hole for craps it’s over 14 get released 99% of the time. Currently sitting at Marks. Crappies will be showing up on this feed next week along with many other fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> When I fish my honey hole for craps it’s over 14 get released 99% of the time. Currently sitting at Marks. Crappies will be showing up on this feed next week along with many other fish!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m coming to skito with you this year! And your dragging me!  I’ve driven past it and over it and around it enough this summer working the Ytown market it’s starting to get my attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I’m coming to skito with you this year! And your dragging me!  I’ve driven past it and over it and around it enough this summer working the Ytown market it’s starting to get my attention.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











You passing over skeeter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You passing over skeeter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No that was Wingfoot magic hour! I’m just mildly interested in skeeeeto.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> No that was Wingfoot magic hour! I’m just mildly interested in skeeeeto.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Magic hour is always fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’m coming to skito with you this year! And your dragging me!  I’ve driven past it and over it and around it enough this summer working the Ytown market it’s starting to get my attention.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll drag BB out and back. You find the fish and lead everyone!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I'll drag BB out and back. You find the fish and lead everyone!


Oh hell you got yourself a deal! He already knows where they are . #winning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> I'll drag BB out and back. You find the fish and lead everyone!


I’m not taking everyone to my spots Bill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m not taking everyone to my spots Bill
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Daddy bill says your taking the whole fam. You better straighten up or he’s un clasping that belt youngster!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I definately want to be there when bobber finally gets on squito!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I definately want to be there when bobber finally gets on squito!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


It’s not my 1st time but let’s just say previous visits were unsuccessful. I did catch a dozen 4” perch and a good buzz out of 3 trips to that wonderland. Oh yeah and I lost 5lbs dragging and drilling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Location location location at skeeter! Weed lines and humps. I got me some good spots north of the causeway for slabs and walleyes!


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> When I fish my honey hole for craps it’s over 14 get released 99% of the time. Currently sitting at Marks. Crappies will be showing up on this feed next week along with many other fish!
> 
> are you going to start filming me fishing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> I’m coming to skito with you this year! And your dragging me!  I’ve driven past it and over it and around it enough this summer working the Ytown market it’s starting to get my attention.
> 
> dave, skeeter sucks right now! I’ll take you to better lakes with bigger fish. Don’t tell brad though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m not taking everyone to my spots Bill
> It’s cool I’ll take crankit to your secret stumps by the island.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Crankit said:


> Location location location at skeeter! Weed lines and humps. I got me some good spots north of the causeway for slabs and walleyes!





Crankit said:


> Location location location at skeeter! Weed lines and humps. I got me some good spots north of the causeway for slabs and walleyes!


Man your way off on the north end little buddy. I’ll take you out there and show you the ropes. No funny business though!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Not you, but filming will be back this winter for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Fish2Win said:


> Man your way off on the north end little buddy. I’ll take you out there and show you the ropes. No funny business though!!


I’m game. Show me the ropes. Always willing to learn. No shenanigans


----------



## Fish2Win

Crankit said:


> I’m game. Show me the ropes. Always willing to learn. No shenanigans


----------



## lureluzer

Anyone know if Mark's b&t still has a preseason sale on ice gear? He used to 5 or 6 years ago when I lived up that way.


----------



## bobberbucket

71 Days! Looking like I went to bed too early & missed all the chatter last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

F2W & Stan on an ice date. Shouldn’t be too hard to track them down out there just follow the trail of glitter.  & look for the Swiss cheese ice! I’ve never seen F2W drill less than 100 holes anywhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Hey crankit said no shenanigans so I’ll give him a shot out there on the ice. He doesn’t seem like a guy that’s out there thirsting for fame or recognition. I know a bunch of good stumps on the north end that produce. If ya see us out in a otter 2 man stop and say hi


----------



## 82441

Thanks F2W. I’m not like what everybody on this thread thinks! I’m on it trying to get info from avid ice guys but in a different way. It’s all fun and games badgering BB and others. I will introduce myself to you guys once this ice season gets in full swing! Thank for the invite


----------



## Evinrude58

Lureluzer, not sure about a pre season sale but Mark said he will put his ice gear out November 1st.


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Thanks F2W. I’m not like what everybody on this thread thinks! I’m on it trying to get info from avid ice guys but in a different way. It’s all fun and games badgering BB and others. I will introduce myself to you guys once this ice season gets in full swing! Thank for the invite


You’ll only meet me if you catch me sliding out the back door at Melissas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

D


bobberbucket said:


> You’ll only meet me if you catch me sliding out the back door at Melissas!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude her husband will take you fishing and put cement shoes on you!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Hey crankit said no shenanigans so I’ll give him a shot out there on the ice. He doesn’t seem like a guy that’s out there thirsting for fame or recognition. I know a bunch of good stumps on the north end that produce. If ya see us out in a otter 2 man stop and say hi


Don’t make them come knocking on my door!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> D
> 
> Dude her husband will take you fishing and put cement shoes on you!


Bruh thats why I go out the back door!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Don’t make them come knocking on my door!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Posts like this one are why OGF needs laugh a emoji button. F2W throws it out and bam !  You inhale it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Oh he’s gobbler!!! Might as well be a turkey


----------



## bobberbucket

Y’all got me dead out here!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Oh he’s gobbler!!! Might as well be a turkey


I hear turkeys have big giblets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I hear turkeys have big giblets
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I missed that joke! ‍♂.if anyone wants to meet up on the north end of skeeter look for the 2 man otter shanty. I’m like 6’5” 300 pounds you can’t miss me!! Not sure what crankit looks like but I’m sure he can chime in soon enough. Tight lines and think ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

Is deep up in here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> I missed that joke! ‍.if anyone wants to meet up on the north end of skeeter look for the 2 man otter shanty. I’m like 6’5” 300 pounds you can’t miss me!! Not sure what crankit looks like but I’m sure he can chime in soon enough. Tight lines and think ice.


Good thing I added an extra 20 lbs this year, otherwise everyone would know where I’m at


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Good thing I added an extra 20 lbs this year, otherwise everyone would know where I’m at
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Is deep up in here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So deep chest waders won't save you!


----------



## bobberbucket

69 Days! Good time to double triple check all your gear! Definitely don’t forget the pepper spray for those drilling to close.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Top of the morning from Chippewa flowage! Running on literally no sleep, time to hit the water!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave two things wrong with that. First they are driving on the wrong side of the road and second it would take you hours to dig down to the ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave two things wrong with that. First they are driving on the wrong side of the road and second it would take you hours to dig down to the ice.


ICD said he was gonna shovel us a nice spot next to F2W & Stan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Top of the morning from Chippewa flowage! Running on literally no sleep, time to hit the water!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1-800 where da fish porn?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

68 Days! Stock up on propane now. It’s gonna be hella cold out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

If I start stocking up on propane ya'll better really get ready for a hard winter. I have only used my buddy heater twice in last 7 years and both time was with temps below zero and wind chill of -30. Even then I would only turn it on for a few minutes to take the chill off every couple hours.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> If I start stocking up on propane ya'll better really get ready for a hard winter. I have only used my buddy heater twice in last 7 years and both time was with temps below zero and wind chill of -30. Even then I would only turn it on for a few minutes to take the chill off every couple hours.


You are indeed hardcore on the ice! I remember the time you came to lansinger with EA51 an I and you fished on a bucket in the pouring rain. You caught the biggest fish then too if I remember correctly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

My wife and I borrowed a boat and hit PLX. Got into some nice perch and gills. Got one crappie. Kept a few for dinner tonight. I'll post some pictures later. I keep getting an error while I'm trying to upload them right now.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fishing here is brutal. Cold front last 2 days. Was 44° high temp yesterday. 23° this morning. Crazy cold. I’m ready for ice. I think I’m gonna target crappies this evening so, should have some fish porn later on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Fishing here is brutal. Cold front last 2 days. Was 44° high temp yesterday. 23° this morning. Crazy cold. I’m ready for ice. I think I’m gonna target crappies this evening so, should have some fish porn later on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No fish porn? Typical Big E stuff right there. Told you those stumps aren’t holding good fish anymore.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> No fish porn? Typical Big E stuff right there. Told you those stumps aren’t holding good fish anymore.


I’m at Chippewa flowage wisc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> No fish porn? Typical Big E stuff right there. Told you those stumps aren’t holding good fish anymore.


I’m at Chippewa flowage wisc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Alright it’s dark 30 where’s the goods? ICD & Bprice both promised fresh fish porn. You know the “ Captain “ would never do us like this!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I remember that trip. I had to leave early and since some of the ice was a bit iffy I walked back to Ticknor by walking up Langsinger. That is a long walk. Truthfully I only wear a T-shirt if I am only going to be outside for less than an hour and the temp is above 25.


----------



## Evinrude58

Reading elsewhere it seems there is an issue with loading pics right now so probably no fish porn till tomorrow.


----------



## bobberbucket

Boooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bobberbucket

67 Days! My mobile app isn’t working so I had to post this old school style.


----------



## Bprice1031

Still can't post photos. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Evinrude58

There is a positive to not being able to post pics. It means we are guaranteed not to see someone's ugly mug.


----------



## bobberbucket

66 Days! & my mobile app is working again but not the pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Photos are back at least for now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Photos are back at least for now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clouds and some fog. OKAY....


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Clouds and some fog. OKAY....


Sorry You can’t see what I know you really want unless you subscribe to my only fans boo.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Trust me I don’t want to be a member of your brainless no sense club


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Trust me I don’t want to be a member of your brainless no sense club


Your words say one thing however your actions here clearly show another. Next time I trim up for Mrs I’ll save ya a few springs off the ole taters for your collection fan boy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Trust me I don’t want to be a member of your brainless no sense club


Your words say one thing however your actions here clearly show another. Next time I trim up for the Mrs I’ll save ya a few springs off the ole taters for your collection fan boy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Double post.


----------



## bobberbucket

65 Days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Fish porn from Saturdays outing with the wife. Enjoy.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> View attachment 456642
> 
> View attachment 456643
> 
> 
> Fish porn from Saturdays outing with the wife. Enjoy.


Them look tasty! East or Tfoot? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

That was Tfoot. Never fished that spot before, but I'll give it a go again.


----------



## Bprice1031

They were tasty!


----------



## bobberbucket

Great pics B! I’m glad your a man of your word on the fish porn. Emoney still owes us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

New format. Just what a bunch of men want, something to be completely different for no apparent reason. Same old Stan. But also, same old Bobber!!! I had over 2000 likes. I got nothing now.


----------



## swone




----------



## Evinrude58

This new format is going to make finding the place you left off in the thread. It doesn't take you to the last post you read like it use to which will suck when it shows 70 pages but you don't remember if you last read page 53 or 56 as an example.


----------



## Evinrude58

Swone, I know lost my likes too and I had more likes than actual posts😟. Stan probably won't notice though since nobody likes his posts.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sorry, BB!! Here’s just a sample!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sorry, BB!! Here’s just a sample!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

64 to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> New format. Just what a bunch of men want, something to be completely different for no apparent reason. Same old Stan. But also, same old Bobber!!! I had over 2000 likes. I got nothing now.


Your likes and everyone else’s are still showing on Tapatalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

IHD, those are some beautiful fish. I caught a bunch of crappie on Tuesday at Berlin. I didn't keep any.


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sorry, BB!! Here’s just a sample!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice IHD!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

swone said:


> IHD, those are some beautiful fish. I caught a bunch of crappie on Tuesday at Berlin. I didn't keep any.


These are from Wisconsin, still 2 days left. Headed out for the day now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> These are from Wisconsin, still 2 days left. Headed out for the day now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it up bro!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave they use to show below the avatar now to see them I have to hover the mouse on the person's avatar to see them, but at least they are there I geuss.


----------



## Evinrude58

IHD nice fish.


----------



## 82441

Imma lovin this new format !!


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Imma lovin this new format !!


Imma lovin your enthusiasm!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dang I see they didn't fix the only problem with the Hardwater Section. Maybe next update or upgrade.

Please someone fix the problem in the hardwater section.


----------



## bobberbucket

63 Days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

What a beautiful fall day today!!! Getting ready to hit a lake. 62 days of GOOD fall fishing that’s for sure! Wink 😉


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> What a beautiful fall day today!!! Getting ready to hit a lake. 62 days of GOOD fall fishing that’s for sure! Wink











Enjoy the lake I’m sure it’s gonna be fantastic out there! 

I’m in the hills of central Ohio enjoying the foliage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Enjoy the lake I’m sure it’s gonna be fantastic out there!
> 
> I’m in the hills of central Ohio enjoying the foliage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Have you been seeing any nice looking deer around there yet this year?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Have you been seeing any nice looking deer around there yet this year?


Always I saw 14 just on the road into camp yesterday evening. One was a real stud! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Always I saw 14 just on the road into camp yesterday evening. One was a real stud!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice. I hope you get a chance to see him in your stand in a few weeks.


----------



## AKAbigchief

Nice


----------



## Evinrude58

Water on Nimi was so calm last night it almost looked frozen.🎣


----------



## Evinrude58

⚓⛴❄⛄


----------



## bobberbucket

60 Days fellas it’s starting to get serious!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

🎣 🚣‍♀️ Water temperatures are still at 64. It’s gonna take more than 60 days to freeze to get good clear ice


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Water temperatures are still at 64. It’s gonna take more than 60 days to freeze to get good clear ice


Hahaha your Inexperience is showing. You should probably stay home until the experienced MEN say it’s safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Hahaha your Inexperience is showing. You should probably stay home until the experienced MEN say it’s safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Inexperienced Huh!! I least I don’t venture out on 2 inches 0
Of thin ice !! 🥶


----------



## Fish2Win

Crankit said:


> Inexperienced Huh!! I least I don’t venture out on 2 inches 0
> Of thin ice !! 🥶


Ok crankit we cant ice fish together!!! 2” of thin ice is perfectly fine.


----------



## bobberbucket

Gotta love that rubber ice. Keeps the rookies in the basement!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Fish2Win said:


> Ok crankit we cant ice fish together!!! 2” of thin ice is perfectly fine.


Oh my bad😱 I forgot 2 inches of ice is ok for guys weighing 95 lbs like BB


----------



## Dave_E

Man you guys are getting me fired up for the ice season!
Hope it's longer than last year.


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Oh my bad I forgot 2 inches of ice is ok for guys weighing 95 lbs like BB


I’m a solid 100lbs for the record and F2W is much rounder than I. 

we’ve fished some stretchy ice together. While you were in the basement fixing your makeup in your sisters old homecoming dress! #bigfacts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Dave_E said:


> Man you guys are getting me fired up for the ice season!
> Hope it's longer than last year.


Welcome to the pregame show! We’re keeping fingers crossed for a nice long season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Random thought that 2nd week of March ice bite is gonna be out of this world! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Random thought that 2nd week of March ice bite is gonna be out of this world!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about the first week of March? 
🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> What about the first week of March?


That’ll be a great week to slaughter a trophy out of Catawba! Nice smooth drag over the 911 crack 4 ft thick ice it’s gonna be banging!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I really hoped with the upgrade that there would be no more doom and gloom, but alas Stan is still here being his usual chipper self. Hew Haw had a song that must have been written for or about Stan. Lyrics were something like "Gloom, despair, agony on me. Deep dark depression excessive misery....+


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Dave_E said:


> Man you guys are getting me fired up for the ice season!
> Hope it's longer than last year.


Doesn’t take much to be longer than last years!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I really hoped with the upgrade that there would be no more doom and gloom, but alas Stan is still here being his usual chipper self. Hew Haw had a song that must have been written for or about Stan. Lyrics were something like "Gloom, despair, agony on me. Deep dark depression excessive misery....+


I will say stans more fun that than some of the other high beam flashing non fishing parking lot dwellers We’ve had around here in the past. He’s not even close to being a decent troll not even in the top 15. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Doesn’t take much to be longer than last years!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True dat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I will say stans more fun that than some of the other high beam flashing non fishing parking lot dwellers We’ve had around here in the past. He’s not even close to being a decent troll not even in the top 15.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way behind peterdragon and chaunc2.0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Way behind peterdragon and chaunc2.0
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jackrabbit, jackal , crappiequeen87 ,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fishinfool101 , & Gee Aye Why,2k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Bobber did we ever decide if upgrading gear that was already purchased in the past was aloud, don't want to make the ice gods upset. I have beaten up some gear last couple years and really need to upgrade, duct tape just not getting it, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Jackrabbit, jackal , crappiequeen87 ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I forgot about jackrabbit, the other 2 might’ve been before my time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin Guppy

Swone are you part of the Possum Lodge?


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Bobber did we ever decide if upgrading gear that was already purchased in the past was aloud, don't want to make the ice gods upset. I have beaten up some gear last couple years and really need to upgrade, duct tape just not getting it, lol!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Upgrades to current equipment under $500 bucks are allowed until December 5th! Good to see your preping for the EPIC season we’re fixin to have!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Tin Guppy said:


> Swone are you part of the Possum Lodge?


I know he’s spent lots of time in the “beaver huts” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Only heard of fishinfool101 and Chaunc2.0. The rest must of been before my time, back when you guys posted on cave walls and 🦖🦕still roamed the earth.


----------



## bobberbucket

I miss the “ Always sunny “ posts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea, Always Sunny use to stir things up with his Father's day Bass tourney at Petros posts. Seem to remember someone actually showed up one year with their boat.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Yea, Always Sunny use to stir things up with his Father's day Bass tourney at Petros posts. Seem to remember someone actually showed up one year with their boat.



“I threw those pike on the bank for the ***** to eat “ 

~Always Sunny ~ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Always Sunny snuck back in. He is using the name of one of the characters from the show, although it has been awhile since I have seen a post from him.


----------



## bobberbucket

58 Days! 

I see ole Stanley got himself a new burner. Must’ve lost his lakemaster log in. Imaginary friends are the best to share imaginary spots with!

“ Boy ole Stanley sure knows his stuff “  

Gonna have to be slicker than that to get over on the syndicate! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s a beautiful day to be outside! I’m doing some work in deer hunters paradise. (The arsenal) already seen about 80 deer and couple hundred turkeys! I be it would be a great day to be up a tree or on the water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Used to help out on the deer hunts years ago, there's some real nice deer in there

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Yeah the Ravenna Arsenal is cool for hunting. You should of posted your post and pic under the HUNTERS LODGE FORUM pal!


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Yeah the Ravenna Arsenal is cool for hunting. You should of posted your post and pic under the HUNTERS LODGE FORUM pal!


You should go post in the basement forum where your opinion matters. #Cloutchaser


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Used to help out on the deer hunts years ago, there's some real nice deer in there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I’ve had some pretty good bucks pop up. Beautiful woods for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🦒🦒🦒🦒


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


>


Better log on to your burner account and give yourself some love. Don’t be jelly of my periscope!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Better log on to your burner account and give yourself some love. Don’t be jelly of my periscope!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are you talking about boy!!!! U sure make stuff up like u know everything 🤫🤥


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> What are you talking about boy!!!! U sure make stuff up like u know everything


I hear step daddy cracking the belt. Better get back down where you belong!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I remember last year when there were two accounts talking back and forth until the one comment was posted under the wrong account. Seems there is a chance we will see it happen again this year. Time to watch and see.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> It’s a beautiful day to be outside! I’m doing some work in deer hunters paradise. (The arsenal) already seen about 80 deer and couple hundred turkeys! I be it would be a great day to be up a tree or on the water.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUOTE





bobberbucket said:


> I’ve had some pretty good bucks pop up. Beautiful woods for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Dave the famous "Hole in the Horn" buck was taken on the north side of the Arsenal lot's of year's ago.I don't remember where it stood in the book's but it was up there.Rumor was it was hit by a train and who ever found it had it mounted and hung for year's at one of the club's in Ravenna.Don't know where it's at now.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey Dave the famous "Hole in the Horn" buck was taken on the north side of the Arsenal lot's of year's ago.I don't remember where it stood in the book's but it was up there.Rumor was it was hit by a train and who ever found it had it mounted and hung for year's at one of the club's in Ravenna.Don't know where it's at now.








Hole in the Horn Buck - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Interesting read. 

I saw so much wildlife yotes, beavers, foxes deer hawks , wood ducks, all kinds of stuff. & beautiful mature trees. I think I’m done Inside for now. The beavers made much of my work impassable. 

I didn’t even see a 1/4 of that property. 

Really neat place they were very serious about our paperwork before they let us in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Hole in the Horn Buck - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting read.
> 
> I saw so much wildlife yotes, beavers, foxes deer hawks , wood ducks, all kinds of stuff. & beautiful mature trees. I think I’m done Inside for now. The beavers made much of my work impassable.
> 
> I didn’t even see a 1/4 of that property.
> 
> Really neat place they were very serious about our paperwork before they let us in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I believe the mount is now hanging in the District #3 Headquarters on Portage Lakes Drive. It is an amazing deer to see.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I believe the mount is now hanging in the District #3 Headquarters on Portage Lakes Drive. It is an amazing deer to see.


It’s owned by bass pro and the original is in some legends collection. It’s probably a replica at district 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Another beautiful fall day off in the middle of nowhere. The foliage is amazing right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

It sure is buddy you are definately in a prime location to enjoy it!! Awesome area your in!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> It’s owned by bass pro and the original is in some legends collection. It’s probably a replica at district 3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's still pretty damn amazing! I would love to see something like that walking in the woods.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> It's still pretty damn amazing! I would love to see something like that walking in the woods.


No doubt that hole came from a 22 mag. Likely fired from the window of some Ravenna Billy’s truck with the high beams on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> No doubt that hole came from a 22 mag. Likely fired from the window of some Ravenna Billy’s truck with the high beams on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey now, let's not start putting people's names out there.


----------



## Bprice1031

Btw the wife and I made it out to PLX again on Tuesday. The perch were on fire!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Btw the wife and I made it out to PLX again on Tuesday. The perch were on fire!
> 
> View attachment 457136
> 
> 
> View attachment 457137
> 
> 
> View attachment 457138


You dirty dogs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Brads coming to kill you over that ear tho!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin Guppy

I picked up the new 2021 Ice fishing magazine today at Myers.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Brads coming to kill you over that ear tho!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's ok. If I get to meet Brad, it's worth it. At least they're all spond out. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> You dirty dogs!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That night was the first time I had fish cooked, that I caught, the same day. Damn have I been missing out! 😥😥


----------



## Evinrude58

Not too much longer and we will be walking on water.😊🙃


----------



## bobberbucket

56 to go!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I should have said most of us will be walking on water. Stan will be in Florida playing bridge with the old ladies.😁😁😁


----------



## Fish2Win

I’m going with Stan to Florida!! Winter sucks up here.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> I’m going with Stan to Florida!! Winter sucks up here.


You two will fit in great down in the keys!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Double "nickles" 'till Gilly time.


----------



## Bprice1031

35° this morning. Good heavy frost. 😎😎😎


----------



## crappiedude

I got up this morning and see our temps are in the mid 30's down here in the SW corner of the state and thought of you guys up north. Hopefully you guys see a better ice season this year.
I love those fall pics BB.
It's getting closer.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Double "nickles" 'till Gilly time.


Yessssssss! And crappies, Perch & walleye 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> I got up this morning and see our temps are in the mid 30's down here in the SW corner of the state and thought of you guys up north. Hopefully you guys see a better ice season this year.
> I love those fall pics BB.
> It's getting closer.


We’re gearing up for a nice long winter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I could almost fish that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

You know to get a real measurement the fish’s mouth needs to be closed (and the tail pinched). Fake measurements


----------



## Evinrude58

Fished the bridge by Eddie's last night. There was a definite chill in the air, could see your breath from about 7pm onwards and there were wisps of fog wafting across the water.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Fished the bridge by Eddie's last night. There was a definite chill in the air, could see your breath from about 7pm onwards and there were wisps of fog wafting across the water.


But were there any fish?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Caught a dozen or so Crappie but only 3 were over 9 inches.


----------



## Evinrude58

See Swone pointed out the new Stan account. It would have got by if it hadn't made Stan sound like he walks on water, when we know he don;t even when it is frozen.😁😁😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> See Swone pointed out the new Stan account. It would have got by if it hadn't made Stan sound like he walks on water, when we know he don;t even when it is frozen.


“Boy that Stan’s the Bill Dance of NEO in his ranger bass boat”  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Naw, people like Bill Dance.😁😁😁


----------



## crappieboo420

People like me!😘


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> People like me!


I love a good boo420 report! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

54 Days! I can already feel the glory of negative 30 windchill burning my face!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Heading up to feel the burn on erie. Getting low on walleye in the freezer.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

kit carson said:


> Heading up to feel the burn on erie. Getting low on walleye in the freezer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I loaded up yesterday!!! Got 6 out of a Edgewater Park. Trolled some bandits in close. From 3-sunset


----------



## Evinrude58

Kit, I am out of Walleye in my freezer. Hint, hint. Lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Out here now fishin eyes actually


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Got a few today, just small eaters. Lake was a little angry today, lol. Wont be.long before they put the feed bag on.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

This year only been out twice both times on headboats. First took two grandsons out of Port Clinton. Second for some reason I let a buddy talk me into going on the Linda Mae again which I knew was a bad idea.


----------



## kit carson

Me and my buddy I fish with all the time got a dock at the 55th street marina for the fall brawl. Alot easier than towing the boat up every time we want to fish.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

53 Days. I can hear that spud tap tap tapping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I put the batteries on the charger last week!!!

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> 53 Days. I can hear that spud tap tap tapping!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I thought you said "I can here that Bud tap tap tapping!" LOL


----------



## Rooster

Can't wait for the real thing!





  








icekayak.jpg




__
Rooster


__
Oct 19, 2020


----------



## 82441

kit carson said:


> Got a few today, just small eaters. Lake was a little angry today, lol. Wont be.long before they put the feed bag on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk





kit carson said:


> Got a few today, just small eaters. Lake was a little angry today, lol. Wont be.long before they put the feed bag on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Did you try in front of Edgewater like I said in the previous post. Eyes were stacked in there. Guys were catching them from the wall to.


----------



## kit carson

No stayed around the breakwall on 55th. Just fished for a little while, mostly just getting everything set up at the marina.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

Any ideas when Erie will be locked up with ice. I was told January or February is normally good. Any thoughts


----------



## kit carson

Hopefully sooner, we are due a good winter on the big water

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Truthfully am not counting on Erie this year. Lake temp is higher than normal from what I hear and projections are for slightly below normal winter temps which I don't think will be quite enough. That said I really hope I am wrong and it freezes in December.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Truthfully am not counting on Erie this year. Lake temp is higher than normal from what I hear and projections are for slightly below normal winter temps which I don't think will be quite enough. That said I really hope I am wrong and it freezes in December.


Lalalalala I can’t hear your negativity!  jk What you really meant to say was Erie’s gonna be froze up from Christmas till Easter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

muscleman said:


> Any ideas when Erie will be locked up with ice. I was told January or February is normally good. Any thoughts


I honestly don’t think it’s going to freeze up like it should. Erie might have some sketchy ice around the bass island form up, however, it will be unsafe to attempt. In 2015 she froze up tight because of the single digit temps polar vortex, for two weeks straight pushed from the north To south. I kinda hope I’m wrong because I would love to get back on the big lake which makes you a tru ice fisherman


----------



## bobberbucket

Gentlemen this fruit is too low! I’m not even gonna touch it. I’ll sit back and let somebody who knows  about ice! Share his infinite knowledge on the subject.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Better yet I can’t wait to see him put his infinite wisdom to use posting an actual legit from the ice ice report! 

Oh wait HE NEVER HAS! probably never will. 


ALL NEWBIES out there you better check the post count length of membership who one associates with ect... before taking any advice! Be very careful people whose advice you take! 

Especially when someone claims to be an ice fisherman with ZERO credibility and is not known personally by a soul here except for his own burner accounts 
Imaginary friends.  

Safety first folks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Better yet I can’t wait to see him put his infinite wisdom to use posting an actual legit from the ice ice report!
> 
> Oh wait HE NEVER HAS! probably never will.
> 
> 
> ALL NEWBIES out there you better check the post count length of membership who one associates with ect... before taking any advice! Be very careful people whose advice you take!
> 
> Especially when someone claims to be an ice fisherman with ZERO credibility and is not known personally by a soul here except for his own burner accounts
> Imaginary friends.
> 
> Safety first folks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We need to be able to like something more than once or twice when it comes with wisdom and knowledge from someone that is a veteran and not going to steer someone in the wrong direction. I would never tell someone that is new to this sport how to do it. I've only been on ice twice in my life and I know I'm to inexperienced to pass on knowledge that takes time to learn. This is no joke, someone could lose their life attempting this truly joyous way to fish. Any newbies should look back through the hardwater section and send some PM's to any of these fine ice anglers and they will be more than willing to help you all out. Don't trust the morons!


----------



## kit carson

Absolutely perfectly said.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Who is ready for ice?!? I know I am! Check out our first ice video from last year to feed the anticipation!! Feel free to sub to our YouTube and FB page “Polar Fishing Co”!! Looking to be bigger and better this year for your guys enjoyment! Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Who is ready for ice?!? I know I am! Check out our first ice video from last year to feed the anticipation!! Feel free to sub to our YouTube and FB page “Polar Fishing Co”!! Looking to be bigger and better this year for your guys enjoyment! Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where's all the walleye porn? I know you're fishing for them about every day right now.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Where's all the walleye porn? I know you're fishing for them about every day right now.


Tell him B! We’ve already seen that dusty perch Big E Money knows I’m playing! I just watched that dusty vid 3 times I even herd myself laughing in the background. Also he owes me for use of the footage with my legs! Them baby’s are too sexy to be on film for free! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Tell him B! We’ve already seen that dusty perch Big E Money knows I’m playing! I just watched that dusty vid 3 times I even herd myself laughing in the background. Also he owes me for use of the footage with my legs! Them baby’s are too sexy to be on film for free!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just look for stans flashing lights, could prob get something for free there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> Where's all the walleye porn? I know you're fishing for them about every day right now.


Fish for them at night, not too sure how to film when it’s dark, I can’t stand the guys that keep their headlamps on all the time, but idk how else we would be able to film


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Tell him B! We’ve already seen that dusty perch Big E Money knows I’m playing! I just watched that dusty vid 3 times I even herd myself laughing in the background. Also he owes me for use of the footage with my legs! Them baby’s are too sexy to be on film for free!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just watched it again for like the fourth time and finally heard you laughing and saw your shack in the background. I've always wanted to fish that spot of that lake too!


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Fish for them at night, not too sure how to film when it’s dark, I can’t stand the guys that keep their headlamps on all the time, but idk how else we would be able to film
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't need no stinking film! Just give us some pix!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I just watched it again for like the fourth time and finally heard you laughing and saw your shack in the background. I've always wanted to fish that spot of that lake too!


I’ll let you know when it’s 5 minutes drive from my recliner! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> I don't need no stinking film! Just give us some pix!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Just look for stans flashing lights, could prob get something for free there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear Stan pays! He’s a good buddy he’ll give your helmet a good polishing & flip you a crisp 20$ before you head on your way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now that's the stuff we've been waiting for. Nice job E!


----------



## Evinrude58

I forgot to say for inland I expect us to have ice from 15 Dec till at least the 1st of March.

Newbies and inexperienced never go alone and learn who you can trust.
Here are a couple names to start with:
IceHoleDestroyer
Bobberbucket
IceBucketJohn
Kit Carson
Quackpot


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> I forgot to say for inland I expect us to have ice from 15 Dec till at least the 1st of March.
> 
> Newbies and inexperienced never go alone and learn who you can trust.
> Here are a couple names to start with:
> IceHoleDestroyer
> Bobberbucket
> IceBucketJohn
> Kit Carson
> Quackpot


Hey BB, notice how he put me first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

All joking aside, he is right! The list is very good, just be smart! Any questions just ask! We are all here with notifications on to give you the best advice we can!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Can I change my opinion on Erie freezing? There is no way I can agree with Stan and possibly be right.

I actually should have listed BB last not because of knowledge or experience but if you weigh more than a 12 y/o you will out weigh him.😁😁😁


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Hey BB, notice how he put me first
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s just trying to get in your pocket for them eyes!  We all know I’m a couple I mean a few hundred lbs lighter. So obviously if there ice I’ve seen it 1st  but likely when that instance occurs your on shore with your phone should my accidental death start to occur  Either way Carl wants your walleyes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> He’s just trying to get in your pocket for them eyes!  We all know I’m a couple I mean a few hundred lbs lighter. So obviously if there ice I’ve seen it 1st  but likely when that instance occurs your on shore with your phone should my accidental death start to occur  Either way Carl wants your walleyes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I’ll tell him where they are once I find them! Don’t make me no 500lbs son, 6’5 320! Out there lookin like Bigfoot on the ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Can I change my opinion on Erie freezing? There is no way I can agree with Stan and possibly be right.
> 
> I actually should have listed BB last not because of knowledge or experience but if you weigh more than a 12 y/o you will out weigh him.


I was roughing around with my oldest boy (13) the other day and I was thinking  “ I think he weighs more than me” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey, how about all you veterans chim in with some necessary safety equipment. I know BB last some things a lot earlier in the thread but, how about trying to beat it into there heads?


----------



## Evinrude58

I ain't after his Walleyes. I want all his hotspots.😁😁😁

IHD 320 is 210 more than BB.


----------



## Evinrude58

safety gear

spud bar
ice picks
rope
cleats
whistle
float suit or a life vest is not a bad idea
a floatation cushion
a spare set of dry clothes in your vehicle just incase
a partner that weighs more than you to follow.😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Lol I’ll tell him where they are once I find them! Don’t make me no 500lbs son, 6’5 320! Out there lookin like Bigfoot on the ice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You gotta put both feet on the scale I know by the size of your feet this is not possible with a standard home scale. Your gonna need to hit up the weigh station for accuracy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Evinrude58 said:


> safety gear
> 
> spud bar
> ice picks
> rope
> cleats
> whistle
> float suit or a life vest is not a bad idea
> a floatation cushion
> a partner that weighs more than you to follow.😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣



Does this mean that no one should fish with BB?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> You gotta put both feet on the scale I know by the size of your feet this is not possible with a standard home scale. Your gonna need to hit up the weigh station for accuracy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BB didn’t like my joke about me being listed first. He’s coming for my throat tonight and I’m over here just trying to eat my tacos for dinner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

A GD camera ! Because pictures or it didn’t happen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> BB didn’t like my joke about me being listed first. He’s coming for my throat tonight and I’m over here just trying to eat my tacos for dinner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know I love you man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

If anyone hollers from shore “ How thick’s the ice” The answer is always 2” and saggy” like Stan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Just realized I left Swone off the list of who you can trust.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Just realized I left Swone off the list of who you can trust.


No more Lund rides for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Naw I am good I corrected myself by pointing out my mistake


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Naw I am good I corrected myself by pointing out my mistake


He’s probably out catching giants with defnotswone right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

52 Days! 52 Days and it’s humming flashers and free falling tungsten


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I have gotten all new gear I am getting for the season. All I bought was a few lures and a new rod (like I needed another one). Also was given a 36" custom rod which I have paired up with a new Mitchell reel I had sitting around. Have pulled my flip and hub down out of the rafters. I removed the bracket and seat from the flip and am going with a folding chair this year. Batteries have been charged up all year and tested the Marcum from Swone's boat. Still need to test the Vex. Have a couple rods to reline but that is it.
BRING ON THE ICE!!!


----------



## kit carson

Like your way of thinking evinrude. I tried my vex out Sunday other than some.new line I'm ready.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Charged battery last week and going to test it out on the boat Saturday. Just got off the phone with Swone because Defnotswone didn't answer. Might upgrade to some better cleats at his suggestion. I go through at least a pair or two every season of the rubber pull on ones. Maybe some new line. Other than that I'm set. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Just got off the phone with Swone because Defnotswone didn't answer. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Cleats are my biggest struggle, especially with size 14 feet. Hard to find a good pair. For this fall brawl rock hopping I’ve been doing, I’m tempted to wear cleats out there on those slippery rocks, anyone ever tried? Just a thought that popped into my head. I don’t see how it could make it any worse. My boots have no tread left so it’s becoming treacherous out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Simple solution trim your feet down to a size 12.😂😂😂


----------



## Evinrude58

For on the rocks I would think cleats would be bad. Isn't there like a felt sole or something that is used wade fishing on rocks?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bust out some of your dusty money and get some new boots! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

That will take quite a lot of money and a whole steer hide for boots that big.😂😂😂😂


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> That will take quite a lot of money and a whole steer hide for boots that big.


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

51 Days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Cleats are my biggest struggle, especially with size 14 feet. Hard to find a good pair. For this fall brawl rock hopping I’ve been doing, I’m tempted to wear cleats out there on those slippery rocks, anyone ever tried? Just a thought that popped into my head. I don’t see how it could make it any worse. My boots have no tread left so it’s becoming treacherous out there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same problem so I started using my corkers off of the waders,no more problem.Not as aggressive as ice cleats but has been doing good enough for some years now and they don't slip off while your walking.If you river fish steelie's then it's good to have a pair and multi-task with them.


----------



## Evinrude58

joekacz, I knew someone who fishes steelheads would know what to use on rocks.


----------



## Evinrude58

I am ready hoping to make the first Alum dock pre ice season tourney November 7th to work out the kinks.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I am ready hoping to make the first Alum dock pre ice season tourney November 7th to work out the kinks.


You and them dock tournaments! I gotta check that out sometime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> I am ready hoping to make the first Alum dock pre ice season tourney November 7th to work out the kinks.


I actually may try to make it. Never done one, but I do love my vex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I actually may try to make it. Never done one, but I do love my vex
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you make it I’m sending the gunslinger F2W to put whoopins on all y’all! I’ll pay his entry fee!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> If you make it I’m sending the gunslinger F2W to put whoopins on all y’all! I’ll pay his entry fee!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey I mean it is a dock tournament, no special spots there, everyone in the same boat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Hey I mean it is a dock tournament, no special spots there, everyone in the same boat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s got a particular set of skills homie. And a stack of W’s on his resume! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I been deep in the woods all day and found a tick on my sack! I pulled that sob off and named him Stan. Right before I sent his butt back to hell where he came from! He sure didn’t like that getting burned up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

F2W wouldn't know what to do at a dock tourney as he wouldn't be able to drill 200 holes to locate fish.😁😁😁
Main reason I like the dock tourneys is because everything is done just like ice fishing. Same lures, same presentations really the main difference is you don't drill hole though I guess you could use your auger and pretend to drill holes in the water. They are sort of a way to extend our ice season.


----------



## joekacz

You all forgot somebody that I think is one hellavu icer, BIGEURK!! Not sure about the spelling. How soon we forget. LOLLOLLOL


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> You all forgot somebody that I think is one hellavu icer, BIGEURK!! Not sure about the spelling. How soon we forget. LOLLOLLOL


Lost soldier gone too soon!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> You all forgot somebody that I think is one hellavu icer, BIGEURK!! Not sure about the spelling. How soon we forget. LOLLOLLOL


 The Man the LEGEND!!!!! He shall never be forgotten we shall tell tales of his heroics on the ice forever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

50 Days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

We need a good polar vortex to get the party started.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Couldn’t wait, had to go ice fishin!


----------



## Evinrude58

have done the same the last couple times out in a boat. Really should do it all the time.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Evinrude58 said:


> have done the same the last couple times out in a boat. Really should do it all the time.


Unless it’s windy then good luck keeping your bait under transducer


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Couldn’t wait, had to go ice fishin!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

BK, it might work if you anchor up then fish from the front using your buddie's flasher in the back of the boat to watch your lure.😁😁😁


----------



## Bass knuckles

Evinrude58 said:


> BK, it might work if you anchor up then fish from the front using your buddie's flasher in the back of the boat to watch your lure.😁😁😁


Sounds like my buddy, every time I take him ice fishing he shacks up with me and pops a hole so close to mine he uses my vex, we both get to jigging like crazy when a fish shows up


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Sounds like my buddy, every time I take him ice fishing he shacks up with me and pops a hole so close to mine he uses my vex, we both get to jigging like crazy when a fish shows up


It’s better than your buddy showing up with a marcum raining interference all over you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> It’s better than your buddy showing up with a marcum raining interference all over you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To funny, my bro has vex and no shanty so I get that a lot also, I’m getting a one man this year😂


----------



## Evinrude58

Well if vex made a good machine you wouldn't have that problem.😁😁😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Well if vex made a good machine you wouldn't have that problem.


Maybe we should have a vexilar vs marcum tournament . First rule would have to be all junk marcum’s must stay a min 50 feet from vexilar’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

49 Days! We’re getting there bring on that bitter cold!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave but then how would I be able to see if my vex actually can see fish if I can't have it within 50 feet of my Marcum that I know sees fish.😜🤪🙃


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave but then how would I be able to see if my vex actually can see fish if I can't have it within 50 feet of my Marcum that I know sees fish.


You’ll be fine. The best part about the tournament is the marcum I mean loser wins a trip to the beach with Stan! You might even get a famous weatherman’s autograph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Temps looking better this morning


----------



## bobberbucket

It was mid 70s when I got to my place in central Ohio yesterday. The rain came through last night and really dropped the temperature quick. There will be wood smoke rolling out of the stove pipe tonight! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I'm not gonna lie, I was straight hurt when I saw I didn't make the list, Carl. I hadn't been on here for a while, I think defnotswone and I might have broke stan. He ain't been around for a minute. So many good times on here, we really need to get some ice this year. I need to rest up my shoulder, I seriously doubt that I could drill a hole right now but I would love to have to find out soon.


----------



## Evinrude58

swone but you are on the official list in the thread I started so the list would be easier to find for anyone needing it.


----------



## bobberbucket

47 days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Chilly morning here in Amarillo, TX. I can feel good ice coming this year.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Stopped at Mark's Bait & Tackle in Ravenna/Streetsboro the other day. Picked up a handful of lures. He has a nice selection of Otter & Eskimo Shanty's.


----------



## Karl Wolf

I need to get a solo flip. Debating the frabill recon or the recruit. 

I've got a aegis 2250 and a couple pop ups but I need a solo flip

Learning towards the recruit for the boat seats but the recon is much lighter.


----------



## kit carson

Hey Karl check out the otter cottage one man, bought one couple years ago. Nicest one man shanty I ever fished in, well built and alot of room, great seat also. I bought mine at marks really good price, one other thing not the lightest sled. Well insulated to.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Does Mark's sell smitty sleds? I need one of those more than anything when it comes to ice gear.

Driving 10-11 hours a day and eating truck stop food for the last 9 years has really wrecked me.

I'm huffing and puffing dragging a shanty and gear around and am much less mobile on the ice than I'd like to be.


----------



## kit carson

Don't believe he has them but I have a couple sets of skies and ill be making a few to sell. Will keep you posted.
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Dear lord YES. Are you within an hour from the Akron area? I just made a post WTB actually. I'll be home for a week in November and would gladly purchase one from you.

Ballpark price?


----------



## kit carson

Yes sir by the entrance to westbranch

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I won't hurt you with the price bud

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Sold! Please count me down for one.
I'm thinking the last week of November I'll be home. I'd like to try hitting some smelt,steelhead and shore eyes before the lake gets ice on it. Then hit the road again until I'm hearing some good ice reports.


----------



## kit carson

I'll have it ready for you

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Appreciate it greatly


----------



## kit carson

Absolutely maybe we can try it out on that long drag at mosquito

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

I wouldn't even attempt it without one. 
Life was so much simpler when I only had a bucket, hand auger and a cup of mags.


----------



## Evinrude58

That sled looks a lot nicer than the one I built last year.


----------



## bobberbucket

I may be needing an upgrade my sled 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I have enough parts if you need one, give me a shoutout

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

How many times is this threads name gonna change? It's name is now officially longer than that of this Rican girl I dated in FL.


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> How many times is this threads name gonna change? It's name is now officially longer than that of this Rican girl I dated in FL.


I think this is the final change except the countdown will continue until December ish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Not complaining. Thanks for bringing back fond memories of ol' Brenda Lee Rosada Quintana. Hear,hear to thick ice and thick women


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I was straight hurt when I saw I didn't make the list, Carl. I hadn't been on here for a while, I think defnotswone and I might have broke stan. He ain't been around for a minute. So many good times on here, we really need to get some ice this year. I need to rest up my shoulder, I seriously doubt that I could drill a hole right now but I would love to have to find out soon.


I’ll drill your all your holes for the entire season if defnotswone got rid of Stan! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Go Steelers!! I will drill em up for you as well..


----------



## Evinrude58

Hell, I will drill holes for you too, and if I can get a grandson to go I know they will help too.


----------



## Fish2Win

Will someone drill holes for me?


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Will someone drill holes for me?


Yeah like you need any help in that department! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Fish2Win said:


> Will someone drill holes for me?


Probably not from what I understand, no one but you can drill that many holes.......


----------



## Karl Wolf

Ima exit stage left if you guys keep talking about drilling holes for each other


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> Ima exit stage left if you guys keep talking about drilling holes for each other


We’re just trying to be neighborly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Karl Wolf said:


> Ima exit stage left if you guys keep talking about drilling holes for each other


oh, so now I can’t “get my holes drilled” without someone taking it the wrong way? I suppose next we’re gonna tell Bobber to put away his pink rod and set a limit on all vigorous jigging motions?!? What about poor Fish2win? He often needs to get his holes drilled over 100 times a day, and as much as he has helped out all of us on here, I think we owe it to him to drill his holes as often as he likes.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Swone, I heard,you say you've got a 6" auger but the blades are so worn you only make a 5" hole.


----------



## bobberbucket

46 days! Man I’m ready for a fish cation hopefully I don’t get roped in to not taking one this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Karl Wolf said:


> Not complaining. Thanks for bringing back fond memories of ol' Brenda Lee Rosada Quintana. Hear,hear to thick ice and thick women


Thick women. Not me. Never marry a women who wears bigger underwear than you! That’s for sure.


----------



## swone

Sigh...


----------



## muscleman

This weather is getting better. Im getting the itch for some ice time. Going to make me a Smitty Sled today if i can find me some ski's at some garage sales. Good idea Kit


----------



## Blackcat 86

I have a pair of 6' cross country skis still attached to a homemade, plywood shanty out in the shop that fits in a 4' bed of a pickup truck. If interested, you can pick it all up and take it away for $40. 43543 [email protected]


----------



## Karl Wolf

Crankit said:


> Thick women. Not me. Never marry a women who wears bigger underwear than you! That’s for sure.


I like a variety pack. Some guys just use the same lure over and over.


----------



## muscleman

Blackcat 86 said:


> I have a pair of 6' cross country skis still attached to a homemade, plywood shanty out in the shop that fits in a 4' bed of a pickup truck. If interested, you can pick it all up and take it away for $40. 43543 [email protected]


Thank you man, but my neighbor just gave me an old pair that he had in his shed.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Got a few flakes fluttering around this morning out here in Winslow, AZ. First flakes I've seen so far.

Not long.


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> Got a few flakes fluttering around this morning out here in Winslow, AZ. First flakes I've seen so far.
> 
> Not long.


Catch a few and bring them to Ohio! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Keep an eye on Stan sounds like he likes them really young.


----------



## Evinrude58

Think I will paint my Smitty sled today.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Keep an eye on Stan sounds like he likes them really young.


From 36 to 66. No Heavy weights. Like them fit and in shape!!


----------



## Karl Wolf

Crankit said:


> From 36 to 66. No Heavy weights. Like them fit and in shape!!


Well, after my divorce I ended up with a much newer year model. And if someone is gonna be fat in my relationships,its gonna be me. Lol.

But back to thick girls,there are some extremely beautiful thick girls out there, I ain't ever gonna knock them.

You could even have them walk out on the ice first to test it!


----------



## 82441

You sound like a nice guy Karl. Hopefully you have some time to hard water fish this winter


----------



## Karl Wolf

Crankit said:


> You sound like a nice guy Karl. Hopefully you have some time to hard water fish this winter


As soon as my buddy's and this group says there's safe ice, ima take some time off and get out on the ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> As soon as my buddy's and this group says there's safe ice, ima take some time off and get out on the ice.


There’s no such thing as safe ice. But there’s totally gonna be some fishable ice out there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

45 days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> There’s no such thing as safe ice. But there’s totally gonna be some fishable ice out there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe 15 years ago up at mosquito I recall the ice being like 16" thick.
That ice was a little to "fishable" for me. Wore my auger and arms out that trip.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Bismarck ND 16
Denver CO 9
Minneapolis 20
Lincoln NB 22


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> There’s no such thing as safe ice. But there’s totally gonna be some fishable ice out there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe that we just had our first safety shame of the year!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I believe that we just had our first safety shame of the year!


I know it’s early but I felt it had to be done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Ohhh garsh!


----------



## 82441

You


Karl Wolf said:


> Ohhh garsh!


no worries Karl, that’s how they Roll!


----------



## swone

They


----------



## Karl Wolf

I understand the no safe ice statement,ive used it before myself 
But GARSH!

Guess I got caught.


----------



## Lewzer

You guys may like this chart. First and last snows in the Cleveland area.








A snowless October in Cleveland? When do we usually get our first snow?


The forecast makes it pretty much a sure bet that Cleveland is going to escape snow in October




www.cleveland.com


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> I understand the no safe ice statement,ive used it before myself
> But GARSH!
> 
> Guess I got caught.


Don’t worry there will be plenty of others getting the safety shame. First ice at OSP is the gold cup of safety shaming! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

There is safe ice, I have it in my rum and coke right now.😁😁🍸🍸


----------



## Evinrude58

As far as ice fishing is concerned there is unsafe ice and safe-ish ice. It could be 3 feet thick but it ain't safe as you could slip and fall, Seem to remember it was like 5 years ago we had 16 inches as Nimmy.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> As far as ice fishing is concerned there is unsafe ice and safe-ish ice. It could be 3 feet thick but it ain't safe as you could slip and fall, Seem to remember it was like 5 years ago we had 16 inches as Nimmy.


I remember drilling 20+” at skeeter in what I think was 13-14’ I think. I remember since I’m 6’5 I was kneeling on the ice to finish drilling the hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I remember drilling 20+” at skeeter in what I think was 13-14’ I think. I remember since I’m 6’5 I was kneeling on the ice to finish drilling the hole
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you finished on your knees huh. Ok bobber will definitely fish you.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> So you finished on your knees huh. Ok bobber will definitely fish you.


Why do you think him and I get along so well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I remember drilling 20+” at skeeter in what I think was 13-14’ I think. I remember since I’m 6’5 I was kneeling on the ice to finish drilling the hole
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's sounds about the right year.


----------



## Evinrude58

Knew it had been awhile. Looked back at posts I made and 13-14 would be the year as I started ice fishing in 12-13 and the awesome ice was the very next year.. Funny thing is 13-14 was the year I bought 4 rods, a flasher and a shanty so I definitely didn't curse that season.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

All I know is that I keep seeing snow in the forecast for Sunday evening/night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Don't want snow, want 20 below.


----------



## 82441

44 days to go


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> 44 days to go


Your a good suckretary    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

I've been icing since 1969 and maybe a little before that and from lake Erie to the farm ponds.What I have gathered over ALL those years that the fish taste better and you can really have some fantastic catch rates for days on end out of the same hole but the best out of it all is the comradery with fellow icer's and the solitude in an ice shanty,the silence can be deafening.Hopefully this year I'll run into some of you and we can have the "LIES" begin.Fish stories are the BEST!!


----------



## kit carson

Sure wish this darn rain would quit, need to get my fall chores done so I can 100% focus on getting ready for the ice.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Sure wish this darn rain would quit, need to get my fall chores done so I can 100% focus on getting ready for the ice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


No doubt I’m working in it right now without the comfort of my machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Spent many days working construction out in this crap, no fun. Makes for a long day.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> No doubt I’m working in it right now without the comfort of my machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you have some good rain gear


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> Hope you have some good rain gear


Unfortunately no. I do have good rain gear but I left this rig at our main shop for 2 weeks and while it was there others used it. 

Guys around shops are like raccoons they pilfered my rig for useful things and took my rain gear. Bunch of Savages When I get back there next week to switch rigs I’ll be tossing some trucks for my stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

So you work with a bunch of Stans. Sticking their noses where they don't belong and stirring up trouble.😁😁😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> So you work with a bunch of Stans. Sticking their noses where they don't belong and stirring up trouble.


Some of them make Stan look decent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Some of them make Stan look decent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW! That sucks!


----------



## Evinrude58

Who do you work with, Charles Manson, Bernie Madoff, and Nero?


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Who do you work with, Charles Manson, Bernie Madoff, and Nero?


Worse more like “ Jeff Lowe & James Garretson “ From tiger king. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

oh yea kit, we can really do some talking about working in the rain. i swear our bosses thought we were part duck and part fish


----------



## Evinrude58

Glad I spent my career in the military they never made us work outside in the elements like heat, cold, wind or rain.


----------



## set-the-drag

I want to put my pole in a thick hole this year🦄🐳


----------



## bobberbucket

43 Days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Morning me fello true ice fisherman, just wanted to make everyone's day a little brighter. Marks bait has his ICE GEAR out. Help support a great baitshop that does a heck of a good job taking care of us ice guys.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Glad I had another good rain suit at home! It’s not gonna be pleasant today.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dang it now I might have to force myself to make 45 minute drive back up to Mark's again.😁😁😁

Dave get rid of the rain suit if you want to catch fish you need to think like a fish and being soaked would help. And you need the help.😁😁😁


----------



## kit carson

Evinrude make sure you leave us some stuff, lol!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Ton of snow on the ground driving through New Mexico today. Time is most definitely approaching!

I'm just wondering what color I need to paint the smitty sled I'm getting from Kit?

I'm manly enough to sport a pink smitty.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Karl Wolf said:


> Ton of snow on the ground driving through New Mexico today. Time is most definitely approaching!
> 
> I'm just wondering what color I need to paint the smitty sled I'm getting from Kit?
> 
> I'm manly enough to sport a pink smitty.


Bright yellow so we always know where to fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Well,i never get on them so the spot to fish would be at minimum 100 yards away from me!

I pretty much watch a single bar go up and down on a dial all day.


----------



## bobberbucket

42 Days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Can’t wait till it’s so cold the air hurts my face! It’s a good pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> Can’t wait till it’s so cold the air hurts my face! It’s a good pain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's dedication!


----------



## bobberbucket

Coming soon!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I want a couple of days of 20 below to get the water cooled, but will take highs in the 30's for now. We are all in here hoping and praying for a good long cold front and Stan is in another thread cheering because there are a couple days of 60's in the forecast. Doesn't sound much like an ice guy to me.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I want a couple of days of 20 below to get the water cooled, but will take highs in the 30's for now. We are all in here hoping and praying for a good long cold front and Stan is in another thread cheering because there are a couple days of 60's in the forecast. Doesn't sound much like an ice guy to me.


Man you already know we know he’s not!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

I bought some of these nuclear powered, silver plated Columbia boots 2 years ago and have only been able to wear them a few days 

Pretty much akin to holding your feet in a volcano. Hopefully they can grace my feet again soon.


----------



## Lewzer

Icy sleet coming down in Brecksville right now pinging off my windows.


----------



## Bprice1031

Lewzer said:


> Icy sleet coming down in Brecksville right now pinging off my windows.



You beat me to it! I was going to say it was sleeting on my way home from work today!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You beat me to it! I was going to say it was sleeting on my way home from work today!


Spitting snow & sleet in Yown this afternoon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Spitting snow & sleet in Yown this afternoon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm digging it!


----------



## Evinrude58

To heck with that bring on a 2 week polar vortex.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Vortex 2020!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sunday Monday maybe some snow to cool things down a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

pretty sure next week will be our indian summer that happens every year. then its all down hill from there.....hell yea


----------



## Karl Wolf

Let's not talk about Indian summers. My truck AC quit on me and I've booked a load going to Miami after NY. 
GAG!


----------



## bobberbucket

41 Days. It’s glorious outside right now!!!!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> 41 Days. It’s glorious outside right now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah take a look at next week my friend, Lake Erie and most of the inland lakes are maintaining 57-59 degree water temps. The mild temperatures next week are not helping out at all with cooling the lakes. I’m confident we’ll be on the ice around mid January. Mark my word. Good day. I’m getting ready to head to a local lake!


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Yeah take a look at next week my friend, Lake Erie and most of the inland lakes are maintaining 57-59 degree water temps. The mild temperatures next week are not helping out at all with cooling the lakes. I’m confident we’ll be on the ice around mid January. Mark my word. Good day. I’m getting ready to head to a local lake!


Warm ish daytime temperatures are fine with me right now. I’ll be spending the majority of the next month happy in my favorite tree on my favorite central Ohio ridge line. 

I know from verified experience we will be walking on frozen waters early in December. Maybe sooner as we’re due for a little palm road November ice fishing! History has a tendency to repeat itself. Pay close attention. Maybe you’ll learn something from verifiable ice pros. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Warm ish daytime temperatures are fine with me right now. I’ll be spending the majority of the next month happy in my favorite tree on my favorite central Ohio ridge line.
> 
> I know from verified experience we will be walking on frozen waters early in December. Maybe sooner as we’re due for a little palm road November ice fishing! History has a tendency to repeat itself. Pay close attention. Maybe you’ll learn something from verifiable ice pros.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a difference Between verifiable and certified. Verifiable: able to walk out on ice and demonstrate you can ice fish. Certified: officially recognized as possessing certain qualifications or meeting certain standards. So I guess ANYONE is verified as long as they don’t fall thru. Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> There is a difference Between verifiable and certified. Verifiable: able to walk out on ice and demonstrate you can ice fish. Certified: officially recognized as possessing certain qualifications or meeting certain standards. So I guess ANYONE is verified as long as they don’t fall thru. Lol


Once again your inexperience is showing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Looked out at the boat and seen this, ice is coming boys!


----------



## Karl Wolf

Bass knuckles said:


> Looked out at the boat and seen this, ice is coming boys!


Those alligator seats sure are nice on the bum.
You should have them on your shanty seats also


----------



## bobberbucket

test running the buddy heater passing out candy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Good man.


----------



## Evinrude58

Think someone should change his name to" Negative Nancy"or "I Really Hate To Ice Fish"


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave why would you test your buddy on such a warm day? How can you tell if it is even on with as warm as it is? I sat out handing candy it a Tshirt and felt too warm.😁😁😁


----------



## Evinrude58

Polar Vortex! Polar Vortex! Polar Vortex!


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave why would you test your buddy on such a warm day? How can you tell is it is even on with as warm as it is? I sat out handing candy it a Tshirt and felt too warm.


Carl I’m 75lbs you know I get cold easily! Me buddys workin like a champ! Got my arctic pro mucks on too! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Polar Vortex! Polar Vortex! Polar Vortex!


I’ll drink to that!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Even when I was skinny I didn't feel the cold until it hit zero.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Even when I was skinny I didn't feel the cold until it hit zero.


Picture proof of you skinny or it never happened.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

There sent you proof on cell


----------



## bobberbucket

I take it back I’ve seen proof that in like 1975 Carl was skinny as me!


----------



## Evinrude58

Actually to be clear I weighed 135-140 from 1972 until about 2008. Still didn't break 160 till 2012 when I quit smoking.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Actually to be clear I weighed 135-140 from 1972 until about 2008. Still didn't break 160 till 2012 when I quit smoking.


Start smoking again and let’s go fish some skim! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

160? What a lightweight


----------



## Evinrude58

Oh I am a bit heavier than that now more like 190.


----------



## bobberbucket

40 days! And with the time change comes the snow HOORAY!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

1-2 inches of slush Tonight. Baby it’s comin Ye Haw!!! 50 more days


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> 1-2 inches of slush Tonight. Baby it’s comin Ye Haw!!! 50 more days


Drink up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m sure glad I got Stan to hold my  up in here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Stan quote - Next week the weather is going to be awesome!!! Back to mild temps. Sunny ☀ and 60’s and lows in the high 40’s. Fishing will improve drastically

Another Stan quote - Yeah take a look at next week my friend, Lake Erie and most of the inland lakes are maintaining 57-59 degree water temps. The mild temperatures next week are not helping out at all with cooling the lakes.

Funny Stan said the above just a couple days ago. First one sure looks like being happy of warmer temps and second sounds like he is not disappointed about the warmer weather. Now all of a sudden he makes a first post that sound cheerful about colder weather. I don't believe it think he is just trying to get in Dave's good book.


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave if I was you I wouldn't let him within 20 feet of your 🍆 or your🍒


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave if I was you I wouldn't let him within 20 feet of your  or your


Yeah but it’s the only thing he’s certifiably verified for!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

So..... are we having a meet and greet at PLX on first ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> So..... are we having a meet and greet at PLX on first ice.


The invitations to the meeting shall go out via pm with the details. To keep unverified untrustworthy types away from a good relaxing time. Location shall remain secret. 

Don’t worry we will take some pictures for ya and just know you’ll be there in spirit as you’ll be the topic of lots of jokes I’m fixing to tell.  it’s gonna be a good time bud sorry you can’t join us maybe next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Be that way! I’ll make sure I set up camp next to ya’ll and I will throw some slabs and bull gills your way. 😂


----------



## lureluzer

A little early but it is snowing!


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 457942
> 
> A little early but it is snowing!


Good man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

The most important tool in the box.


----------



## bobberbucket

Saved my skinny life on more than a few occasions! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Who's slabs and Bull Gills will you be stealing? You have stated several times all you catch thru the ice are dinks.


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Be that way! I’ll make sure I set up camp next to ya’ll and I will throw some slabs and bull gills your way.


Except you’d have to catch one first. & you for sure won’t be there. I may even have reach out to some friend’s with private waters if groupies are going to be an real issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Who's slabs and Bull Gills will you be stealing? You have stated several times all you catch thru the ice are dinks.


If YOU remember I showed Muscleman a spot Several weeks ago while fishing at PLX and he caught SLABS.....


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> If YOU remember I showed Muscleman a spot Several weeks ago while fishing at PLX and he caught SLABS.....


Log into MM and tell us about it. Make sure to like your comments while your there. You are the definition of self made bud! The  riding is very flattering tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Go Steelers fellas 7-0 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

And a soft water trip pertains to you stating all you catch thru ice is dinks how?


----------



## Evinrude58

Got graupel on my deck!


----------



## Fish2Win

I’m


Crankit said:


> If YOU remember I showed Muscleman a spot Several weeks ago while fishing at PLX and he caught SLABS.....


show me where the slabs are plz!!! Gills I don’t care about.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> I’m
> 
> 
> show me where the slabs are plz!!! Gills I don’t care about.


GD meat hunter!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I think Crankit and Muscleman should both be invited to our get together. I'm interested to see how this plays out. We have been communicating online for a couple of years and I just can't help but be curious about what is really going on here. I mean, the guy posts on here all the time, has never posted a single picture on any account, and does nothing but flip flop back and forth. If we could actually meet and see you, Crankit, I think all this would just be another epic fish story. I personally am just really curious. And no, not that type of curious. At this point, it would be like meeting the Mogadore Moss Man. Maybe he just doesn't know how to post a picture. Maybe it's been one of us the whole time, an epic troll.


----------



## swone

Who knows, maybe Bruce Wayne and Batman will both show up? More likely, it will be like an episode of Three's Company when Jack Tripper has two dates at the same restaurant or when someone keeps excusing themselves while they go look for the other person.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I think Crankit and Muscleman should both be invited to our get together. I'm interested to see how this plays out. We have been communicating online for a couple of years and I just can't help but be curious about what is really going on here. I mean, the guy posts on here all the time, has never posted a single picture on any account, and does nothing but flip flop back and forth. If we could actually meet and see you, Crankit, I think all this would just be another epic fish story. I personally am just really curious. And no, not that type of curious. At this point, it would be like meeting the Mogadore Moss Man. Maybe he just doesn't know how to post a picture. Maybe it's been one of us the whole time, an epic troll.


You have fun with Stan homie. I’m sure he’s swell an all but No bueno on the historic Meeting invitation tho  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

*
Crankit
Registered*
Joined Sep 6, 2019
189 Posts
#10 • 25 d ago
I’m from southern Ohio. Thanks

Now I would track it down where he says he is from NEO but am too lazy to search threads and he has blocked me looking at his posts on his profile page. Maybe he figured out that made our job easier to catch his untruths.


----------



## swone

"Oh, I saw Muscleman in the parking lot, let me go look for him..." 

"no, I'm Crankit, can't you tell by this mustache?"


----------



## Evinrude58

No swone if it was one of us we wouldn't make these major errors.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> No swone if it was one of us we wouldn't make these major errors.


Your right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

The more I think about it, I am more convinced that it's one of us the whole time. Subversive from within.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> The more I think about it, I am more convinced that it's one of us the whole time. Subversive from within.


You told me you don’t drink.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

More importantly, Bobber is about to hit 5,000 posts. I think we should throw a party for that, hopefully on the ice!!!!


----------



## swone

I don't drink but I'm damn sure hopped up on Halloween candy right now


----------



## Evinrude58

Actually the above quote truthfully looks like someone who asked for info and was responding to people giving them info. More like something MM would have said to all the people replying to his request for info than what one info givers would have said.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I don't drink but I'm damn sure hopped up on Halloween candy right now


Brooooo I’m smashing gummy bats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

No spare Halloween candy here. We had more kids this year than we have in the last 4.


----------



## Evinrude58

Last 4 years we have got about 50 kids. This year had that many with 45 minutes to go


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> *
> Crankit
> Registered*
> Joined Sep 6, 2019
> 189 Posts
> #10 • 25 d ago
> I’m from southern Ohio. Thanks
> 
> Now I would track it down where he says he is from NEO but am too lazy to search threads and he has blocked me looking at his posts on his profile page. Maybe he figured out that made our job easier to catch his untruths.


I can pull any one of his 189 postings. There’s a way around the privacy settings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Last 4 years we have got about 50 kids. This year had that many with 45 minutes to go


I had less kids & then my kids brought home a ton!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

send me a pm on how. I tried to pm you but it wants me to prove I am a human to start conversation


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> I can pull any one of his 189 postings. There’s a way around the privacy settings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go for it Bud! These guys think your the KING on this thread. BTW i beg the differ HAHAHAHA


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> I had less kids & then my kids brought home a ton!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My son brought home the better part of a pillowcase full.


----------



## jjanda

Stan would probably show up with rock salt and a spreader and try to ruin our outing. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Crankit said:


> Go for it Bud! These guys think your the KING on this thread. BTW i beg the differ HAHAHAHA


Bro, just one picture. Of anything related to fishing. I'm dying to find out what's going on. Maybe it's the 23 Reese's cups I ate, but I just can't for the life of me figure out why you post on here and what you have against us? I want to hit the restart button, like we never met, and figure out how to stop all this fussin and feudin


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Go for it Bud! These guys think your the KING on this thread. BTW i beg the differ HAHAHAHA





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Long live the 🤴


----------



## bobberbucket

Nobody here thinks I’m king of anything. Except you Stanley! 


These are people that actually know me. 

And these are people that I trust with my life at times. These are brothers I Trade information with and when I give information it’s accurate and when they give me information it’s accurate. The Circle of trust! 

Nobody in my circle makes false claims about ice thickness at boat ramps a mile down a lane in the woods like YOU. 

You wouldn’t know a thing about my relationship with these people because you don’t know any of us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

bobberbucket said:


> Nobody here thinks I’m king of anything. Except you Stanley!
> 
> 
> These are people that actually know me.
> 
> And these are people that I trust with my life at times. These are brothers I Trade information with and when I give information it’s accurate and when they give me information it’s accurate. The Circle of trust!
> 
> Nobody in my circle makes false claims about ice thickness at boat ramps a mile down a lane in the woods like YOU.
> 
> You wouldn’t know a thing about my relationship with these people because you don’t know any of us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell right!!!

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Long live the 🤴


That’s nothing...... Hahaha. Lol. Crack me up


----------



## Evinrude58

I forgot about that one where he claimed to walk the mile past the gate to check the ice at Langsinger.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I forgot about that one where he claimed to walk the mile past the gate to check the ice at Langsinger.


I could copy and post a link to every single post & snide little reply he’s ever made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Bur you said go for it which means you didn't believe it could be done. Well he proved it can be done so that is something.


----------



## Evinrude58

If you did that Dave we would be on page 80.


----------



## bobberbucket

Look at that this dumb ole ******* can work the inter webs .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Look at that this dumb ole ******* can work the inter webs .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m glad u said it. Hahaha


----------



## Evinrude58

Discussion Starter • #17 • 10 mo ago
Just did an ice check at Lansinger ramp at Moggie. Bad ice !! Skim around the shoreline. Spud bar went all the way through. Non Fish able for all my Ice buddies. 

Nobody in their right mind is going to walk 2 miles round trip to check the ice when there is miles of shore you can reach by walking 50 yards.


----------



## bobberbucket

Where he forgot to switch accounts 🥱


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I bet stan's on his 3rd white claw of the night. He's getting a little reckless.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> I bet stan's on his 3rd white claw of the night. He's getting a little reckless.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Feeling dangerous  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Feeling dangerous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t drink BTW. Just sitting back and enjoying all the entertainment. Lol. I will give You guys all the ice reports once we get some ice.


----------



## Evinrude58

Hey Dave that is the one where Crankit starts his post as Hey Crankit.😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣😁😁😁


----------



## jjanda

I'm sure we will leave all our safety gear in the parking lot based on stan's ice reports. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Not sure how much ice he will see playing bridge with the old ladies in Florida.


----------



## bobberbucket

First ice we get if cranks man enough to follow my spud trail. I might let him hang around a little!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Couple more weeks Stan were dancing on that rubber ice at palm road! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

He already said he was heading to Florida in the middle of December and I doubt we will have the 6-12 inches he requires by then.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> He already said he was heading to Florida in the middle of December and I doubt we will have the 6-12 inches he requires by then.


6-12” Can’t have no size queens in this outfit! 2.5 ish of black an clear & it’s on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Crankit said:


> My plan I’m heading to the sunshine state to enjoy the warmth and great fishing for three months!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

F2W only slabs Stan knows of are in the grocery store. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## bobberbucket

This is Weather man Stan channel 6 Mudbutt television signing off






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Omg, you all brought back some great memories of seasoned past. I'm lmao right now! Thank you all!


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> He already said he was heading to Florida in the middle of December and I doubt we will have the 6-12 inches he requires by then.


Aren’t you coming with me old man!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bprice1031 said:


> Omg, you all brought back some great memories of seasoned past. I'm lmao right now! Thank you all!


Me toooo! I’m dying reading these posts


----------



## Bass knuckles

This thread shld be in the comedy section


----------



## Evinrude58

Crankit I wouldn't go with you out the door of a burning building if it looked like it was the only exit.


----------



## Evinrude58

Well we do have the clown named Crankit.


----------



## bobberbucket

39 Days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I think after today I’m gonna pull the countdown and change it to ice watch party! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Chilly here in Michigan! P,


----------



## bobberbucket

Lordstown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

I just conducted an ice check at PLX. No signs of ice formation as of yet


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I just conducted an ice check at PLX. No signs of ice formation as of yet


We call that pre-ice rookie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Could someone else please go check for ice because we know he didn't.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Could someone else please go check for ice because we know he didn't.


Given his documented previous track record of posting false information I don’t know why anyone would ever gamble with one of his ice reports anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Given his documented previous track record of posting false information I don’t know why anyone would ever gamble with one of his ice reports anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing was fake posting! All true. Don’t be a hater. And why are you always angry...


----------



## crappiedude

Evinrude58 said:


> Could someone else please go check for ice because we know he didn't.


I was at the Cincinnati Nature Center this morning going for a walk with a few of my grandkids when my granddaughter called out "hey grandpa Look there's ice". I told her if she saw a little guy carrying a spud bar and a bucket to come get me.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> I was at the Cincinnati Nature Center this morning going for a walk with a few of my grandkids when my granddaughter called out "hey grandpa Look there's ice". I told her if she saw a little guy carrying a spud bar and a bucket to come get me.


If it it’s cold enough for that to happen I’m taking a trip south! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> If it it’s cold enough for that to happen I’m taking a trip south!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Water was only an inch deep where she was playing. I walked up to the pond a little later and it was open.
They're calling for temps near 70 here this weekend.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> Water was only an inch deep where she was playing. I walked up to the pond a little later and it was open.
> They're calling for temps near 70 here this weekend.


I meant get cold enough to freeze down your way I’m road tripping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I don't think anybody hates you Stan. I am sure if you were on fire anyone of us would piss on you to put you out. Well, pretty sure we might.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I don't think anybody hates you Stan. I am sure if you were on fire anyone of us would piss on you to put you out. Well, pretty sure we might.


Not me I’d rather piss my pants! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the Brimfield temperature this morning


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Thanks for the Brimfield temperature this morning


Thanks for being your wonderful self.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

I’m here to help🤣🤣


----------



## Karl Wolf




----------



## Fish2Win

Crankit said:


> I’m here to help🤣🤣


Why don’t you help me with the slabs at portage lakes?????? I’m practically begging for a meal of specs.


----------



## 82441

Can’t tell you where my locations are !!


----------



## 82441

Fish2Win said:


> Why don’t you help me with the slabs at portage lakes?????? I’m practically begging for a meal of specs.


I have some in the freezer for ya tho


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Can’t tell you where my locations are !!


Pro tip: when the undisputed champion of fishing for money Is asking for info you share it. I assure you when he returns the favor it’s worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Can't tell someone about something that doesn't exist.


----------



## 82441

It’s a trap!!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Pro tip: when the undisputed champion of fishing for money Is asking for info you share it. I assure you when he returns the favor it’s worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This has to be one of the best tips that has been posted so far. Second to this is all the safety practices that should be followed. Good one BB!


----------



## Evinrude58

Bprice you forgot the tip to never listen to or believe a word Stan says.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Go for it Bud! These guys think your the KING on this thread. BTW i beg the differ HAHAHAHA


You may not think he’s the king but we all can agree you’re the queen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

About 36 days to go! Give it take a day. 

I know it’s coming because today’s the day I’ve been looking for since spring time! 

Once I finish working today I’ll be headed to my place down south to finally get up my favorite tree and spend some time quality time with the deer might even shoot one if I get in the mood. 

Either way I’m working 3 days a week the entire month of November & taking off the week of shotgun. More time outdoors doing what I enjoy less time outdoors working hooray! 

In a few short weeks When I hang up my bow and clean my shotgun it’ll be time to pick up that spud bar & fire up the vex! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

It's a great time to be in the woods right now. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> About 36 days to go! Give it take a day.
> 
> I know it’s coming because today’s the day I’ve been looking for since spring time!
> 
> Once I finish working today I’ll be headed to my place down south to finally get up my favorite tree and spend some time quality time with the deer might even shoot one if I get in the mood.
> 
> Either way I’m working 3 days a week the entire month of November & taking off the week of shotgun. More time outdoors doing what I enjoy less time outdoors working hooray!
> 
> In a few short weeks When I hang up my bow and clean my shotgun it’ll be time to pick up that spud bar & fire up the vex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok


bobberbucket said:


> About 36 days to go! Give it take a day.
> 
> I know it’s coming because today’s the day I’ve been looking for since spring time!
> 
> Once I finish working today I’ll be headed to my place down south to finally get up my favorite tree and spend some time quality time with the deer might even shoot one if I get in the mood.
> 
> Either way I’m working 3 days a week the entire month of November & taking off the week of shotgun. More time outdoors doing what I enjoy less time outdoors working hooray!
> 
> In a few short weeks When I hang up my bow and clean my shotgun it’ll be time to pick up that spud bar & fire up the vex!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aww!!!!! That sounds so nice spending quality time with the deer. Have fun doin that. Do u have a safety harness?


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> About 36 days to go! Give it take a day.
> 
> I know it’s coming because today’s the day I’ve been looking for since spring time!
> 
> Once I finish working today I’ll be headed to my place down south to finally get up my favorite tree and spend some time quality time with the deer might even shoot one if I get in the mood.
> 
> Either way I’m working 3 days a week the entire month of November & taking off the week of shotgun. More time outdoors doing what I enjoy less time outdoors working hooray!
> 
> In a few short weeks When I hang up my bow and clean my shotgun it’ll be time to pick up that spud bar & fire up the vex!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great week to be in the woods this week. Kill a big one bobber.


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave take me with you, I haven't spent time with trying to kill Bambi in years.


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Ok
> 
> Aww!!!!! That sounds so nice spending quality time with the deer. Have fun doin that. Do u have a safety harness?


No harness for this guy. Had a bad experience in a climber back in the day. I’ll never wear one again. 

Instead I’ve got a pair of guardian angels that stay busy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave take me with you, I haven't spent time with trying to kill Bambi in years.


Totally possible! When I get back from this trip I’ll run some scenarios by ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Guess I better look for my crossbow and bolts, I know where my shotgun is.


----------



## RMK

just saw on you tube a couple folks in northern Wisconsin were walking on the water on 10-31-20!


----------



## bobberbucket

RMK said:


> just saw on you tube a couple folks in northern Wisconsin were walking on the water on 10-31-20!


Where’s the love button 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

No love button. Not one bit of love just pure jealousy, we need a jealousy button. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sounds like my trip to northern WI was a month early!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

70 drgrees temps won't help our frigid passions. Looks like we won't be drilling holes at Moggy before Thanksgiving as we did a years ago.


----------



## 82441

Due to the unseasonably warm November, we will not be drilling holes in 38 days. My prediction is mid January


----------



## Evinrude58

What do you mean we Stan? You already said you were going to Florida.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> What do you mean we Stan? You already said you were going to Florida.


Oh I’m going Bud. Haven’t decided when yet 🦈


----------



## bobberbucket

We will be drilling or at least spudding by the 2nd week of December! 

Don’t listen to unverified None verified individual’s opinions. Especially individuals who are known for posting false information. You know individuals like Stan. 

In other news the big bucks are really on their feet in central Ohio today. I played Little game with a massive 12pt this morning unfortunately he wasn’t interested in giving me an ethical shot. So our match is to be continued. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> We will be drilling or at least spudding by the 2nd week of December!
> 
> Don’t listen to unverified None verified individual’s opinions. Especially individuals who are known for posting false information. You know individuals like Stan.
> 
> In other news the big bucks are really on their feet in central Ohio today. I played Little game with a massive 12pt this morning unfortunately he wasn’t interested in giving me an ethical shot. So our match is to be continued.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Predictions are pretty accurate! Everyone will say I was right ✌ BTW That 12pt must of smelled a skunk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> My Predictions are pretty accurate! Everyone will say I was right  BTW That 12pt must of smelled a skunk


Your record of false information is well documented here. 

No skunk smell this morning but I’m fixing to spark one up before my afternoon nap. It’ll be mighty skunky around here shortly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

If that 12pt smelled a skunk it was Stan he smelled.

I seem to remember someone predicting we wouldn't get to ice fish last year. Guess what they were wrong, so I would say their predictions aren't as accurate as they seem to think.


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Your record of false information is well documented here.
> 
> No skunk smell this morning but I’m fixing to spark one up before my afternoon nap. It’ll be mighty skunky around here shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 50 more days to go plus I smell two skunks 🦨 this morning


----------



## bobberbucket

Another beautiful morning in the woods! Actually it’s too hot for my liking so I’m passing everything except big bucks. I let 2 small bucks and two doe walk yesterday afternoon it was 66 degrees. 

I may switch gears this afternoon and shoot some tree rats or go catch a few saugeye. 


34 days till ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Nice way to start the morning buddy. Hope you get a chance at mr big buck!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Nice way to start the morning buddy. Hope you get a chance at mr big buck!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Thanks! I sorta hope he doesn’t show up till next week it’s too warm for all that work lol. But if he shows I’m poking him! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## kit carson

Like your way of thinking swone

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Forgot about that swone. I seem to remember doing experiments like that in school.

Think Stan can't count. If it is 34 til first ice (Dec. 10) and you are saying not until mid Jan (15th) that would add 35 days to the count and make it 69 days (Stan just so you know that is a rude number). 50 days would make it 26 Dec which is a couple weeks before you are predicting. Again showing how inaccurate and full of it you are.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Forgot about that swone. I seem to remember doing experiments like that in school.
> 
> Think Stan can't count. If it is 34 til first ice (Dec. 10) and you are saying not until mid Jan (15th) that would add 35 days to the count and make it 69 days (Stan just so you know that is a rude number). 50 days would make it 26 Dec which is a couple weeks before you are predicting. Again showing how inaccurate and full of it you are.


typo I meant 60 days till good ice


----------



## lureluzer

I'd say 35. Give or take a few.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Another beautiful morning in the woods! Actually it’s too hot for my liking so I’m passing everything except big bucks. I let 2 small bucks and two doe walk yesterday afternoon it was 66 degrees.
> 
> I may switch gears this afternoon and shoot some tree rats or go catch a few saugeye.
> 
> 
> 34 days till ice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice view you got there. Hope you and your pops get into a couple nice ones this year.


----------



## Evinrude58

Ok Stan I will give you the typo but that means you don't know that the 6th is not the middle of January.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Nice view you got there. Hope you and your pops get into a couple nice ones this year.


Thanks. I’ve got a better view this evening in a different location but not enough service to load it right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks. I’ve got a better view this evening in a different location but not enough service to load it right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, post it up when you do have service. It's all good BB. I wouldn't want to drag a deer out of the woods in this weather either! Give me 40° or cooler and I'm all in. I would like to see you take one like your pops did a couple years ago. That was a nice deer he got. Good luck out there and stay safe.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Morning to everyone also









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Morning to everyone also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


That’s a beautiful view you have! Beat them up good today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Two eaters in the well nothing for the fall brawl yet, lol 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Nice views guys


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks! I sorta hope he doesn’t show up till next week it’s too warm for all that work lol. But if he shows I’m poking him!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better take him before the neighbor does!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Morning to everyone also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


That’ll be my view this evening! Go get um, Kit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Good luck to you Ihd

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Out on Erie


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Out on Erie
> View attachment 458287


Wow! That’s a nice fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Wow! That’s a nice fish!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a few hook ups but those pesky trout keep coming off


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where to deer?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Had a few hook ups but those pesky trout keep coming off


You were probably snagged on your motor or tangled in your other lines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You were probably snagged on your motor or tangled in your other lines
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You were probably snagged on your motor or tangled in your other lines
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you don’t now what your takin about boy!! Perch fishing fishing was terrible. All in all in was a great day to be out on the open water.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Dead flat out here! Crazy it’s November!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Dead flat out here! Crazy it’s November!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it up anyways 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Too bad ole Stan didn’t die today. Maybe tomorrow hopefully someday soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

IHD YOU OUT WEST

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if you don't get a shot at a deer, you definitely can't complain about the views you got down there. Have a good time.


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Dead flat out here! Crazy it’s November!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Let's see the pictures of the toothy critters you get into tonight!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> Let's see the pictures of the toothy critters you get into tonight!


7 in the well at the moment, missed several others. Messed around till go time at dark. Casting not trolling. I’ll post pics at some point of final product. Looking for 11 more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Nice pic from the headboat Stan, but the Linda Mae will never get you on the perch.


----------



## Evinrude58

IHD that would be the Linda Mae's motor or the other customer's lines.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Nice pic from the headboat Stan, but the Linda Mae will never get you on the perch.


No Linda Mae for me. That’s all you! I was in my Ranger Bud!!


----------



## 82441

Was all over today for perch. Water still a stained up. Didn’t score today on perch, but a great time to be out there exploring. GREAT weather for it


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Up to 11 more fish than Stan on the day, so for those counting, current total is 11!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Up to 11 more fish than Stan on the day, so for those counting, current total is 11!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you caught some of the fish today. Your family might be getting tired of carrying you. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> I hope you caught some of the fish today. Your family might be getting tired of carrying you.


Though I am losing, only down one to each. 4,4,3 are totals. Tough bite right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Though I am losing, only down one to each. 4,4,3 are totals. Tough bite right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just bustin your balls a bit. I know we can't ever count you out! You might even have a chance against F2W!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> I just bustin your balls a bit. I know we can't ever count you out! You might even have a chance against F2W!


You’re darn right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

There ya go boys! Beautiful night on the water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> There ya go boys! Beautiful night on the water
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellers I’m back in the north land for a few days. 

It’s a lovely 39 degrees right now with the cool nights and shorter days water temperatures won’t be rising much. 

About mid week this ungodly warm daytime weather will leave us. Coincidentally about mid week I’m headed back south to pursue the majestic whitetail deer. I’ll be happy with cooler temps! 

I’m still very confident we’re poking and a’h drilling in early December! Despite what the weather wannabe says. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Any of us could beat F2W. If you broke both his arms and took away his auger.. Although even under those conditions I bet he would still beat Stan.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Any of us could beat F2W. If you broke both his arms and took away his auger.. Although even under those conditions I bet he would still beat Stan.


You better sew his pockets shut. I’ve personally seen them slabs jump right into F2Ws pockets he doesn’t even need a pole. 

And well Stans not a fishermen at all so that’s always gonna be an easy win. Can’t catch them on the old dusty couch way way back in the corner of the basement! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

58 days till go What another awesome day


----------



## bobberbucket

One things for sure Stan loves the










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Now see a real ice fisherman doesn't cheer a warm day they curse it and ask when will it freeze.


----------



## bobberbucket

So which lake are y’all pounding as soon as it has 4”? Where’s the 1st HOT BITE coming from Predictions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Well first will be Moggy or OSP as they normally freeze first. Then of course probably somewhere on Nimmy then when we actually have 4 inches the options will be numerous. Figure Skeeter once we hit 6.


----------



## Evinrude58

As usual I don't believe Stan's Perch report for Saturday. Had one buddy go out of Wildwood Saturday and he said they didn't catch a lot but the ones they got were nice. Another buddy go out of I think Geneva and he said they caught 45 9-13 inchers.


----------



## cement569

my route on first ice is.....nimi campground bay then mud lake. i stay away from osp too much traffic there, then west res. just to get the rust off then its off to mosquito and as long as there is good ice i wont look back. too much good fishing up there and plenty of space so your not sitting on top of other fishermen


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Probably PA, NY, or MI is where my first ice will be if I had to guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

osp first then as soon as we have good ice I’m heading to Springfield to continue the crappie slaughter. 3 15 inches this year and lost one that might of been 17. Go steelers!!


----------



## kit carson

Westbranch first ice walleye and crappie and a few mudholes around the area, then pound mosquito waiting for the big water 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Westbranch first ice walleye and crappie and a few mudholes around the area, then pound mosquito waiting for the big water
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I’m totally adding west branch to my rotation this season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I wouldn't mind adding WB but have never been there so nothing about the lake.


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave if you cut off F2W's arms and take away his auger how would the fish get from under the ice to jump in his pockets?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I’m totally adding west branch to my rotation this season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the same thought, BB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I've never been on the ice at Westbranch. I'm definitely game to try it. Swone and me have already been plotting some trips to Berlin this season. Mosquito for sure. Hopefully the big pond up north. I like my girls with teeth.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I got a invite to stay in a cabin up on chautauqua that I can't pass up.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave if you cut off F2W's arms and take away his auger how would the fish get from under the ice to jump in his pockets?


They jump out of old holes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> I've never been on the ice at Westbranch. I'm definitely game to try it. Swone and me have already been plotting some trips to Berlin this season. Mosquito for sure. Hopefully the big pond up north. I like my girls with teeth.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


I haven’t done Berlin on the ice in like 10 years. We used to smack some slab crappie while jigging for eyes. I Definitely need to put Berlin back into the rotation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

31 Days! Heck maybe 28 days if we’re feeling lucky this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Last time I fished Berlin was like 5 years ago for a ice fishing derby. It was snowing, the wind was blowing and think wind temp was like 5 below. At weigh in a couple of the guys commented on some crazy guy out in that weather sitting on a bucket. Told them that was me. I was the only one to weigh in any fish and won the thing with a 10 inch Crappie.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Last time I fished Berlin was like 5 years ago for a ice fishing derby. It was snowing, the wind was blowing and think wind temp was like 5 below. At weigh in a couple of the guys commented on some crazy guy out in that weather sitting on a bucket. Told them that was me. I was the only one to weigh in any fish and won the thing with a 10 inch Crappie.


Was there a monster flatty caught that day? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Never ice fished Berlin, just down the road from me. Guess I should expand also.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

There was a small channel (maybe 16 inch) brought in like 20 minutes after weigh in at 2pm, you were suppose to be there at 2pm. They gave everyone like 15 extra minutes because of the weather to get in before they closed it. The guy with the cat showed up 5 minutes after that. Was that you?


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> There was a small channel (maybe 16 inch) brought in like 20 minutes after weigh in at 2pm, you were suppose to be there at 2pm. They gave everyone like 15 extra minutes because of the weather to get in before they closed it. The guy with the cat showed up 5 minutes after that. Was that you?


No but I recall a big flatty getting caught at a tournament out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

If I remember right that was like the first tournament run by Nate from IFO That was the year he started running the NEO Panfish tournaments. The year before Joel ran a panfish tournament at Nimmy, which I lost big fish (had a 2.5lb cat) to I think Minnowhead who had a 2.75lb Bass.


----------



## muscleman

I'll be trying BERLIN, MILTON, PLX, I can't wait for some deep freeze temperatures.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I haven’t done Berlin on the ice in like 10 years. We used to smack some slab crappie while jigging for eyes. I Definitely need to put Berlin back into the rotation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve had a few good trips to berlin in last couple years, I’ll be there again this year for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ve had a few good trips to berlin in last couple years, I’ll be there again this year for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Berlin is an awesome Lake for some eyes on ice. I’ll be there fir sure!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Berlin is an awesome Lake for some eyes on ice. I’ll be there fir sure!!!


Cool, make sure to go check the ice under 224 bridge first!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Cool, make sure to go check the ice under 224 bridge first!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a great area IHD. You can join me !


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> That’s a great area IHD. You can join me !


Smiley faces like that makes you come across as a teenage girl flirting, might wanna stop doin that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Smiley faces like that makes you come across as a teenage girl flirting, might wanna stop doin that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Oh you are a perv to think that you Wierdo


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Oh you are a perv to think that you Wierdo


Just never seen a grown man send smiley faces to another grown man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Just never seen a grown man send smiley faces to another grown man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s not a man so there’s that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> He’s not a man so there’s that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see your argument and say you’re not wrong and I definitely agree to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I see your argument and say you’re not wrong and I definitely agree to it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He/she is a likely a Herme. Lots of basement dwellers represent themselves as masculine but deep down there’s a super soft kitty looking for some male attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> He/she is a likely a Herme. Lots of basement dwellers represent themselves as masculine but deep down there’s a super soft kitty looking for some male attention.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So why do you send smiley winky emoji to on some of your posts?


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> So why do you send smiley winky emoji to on some of your posts?


When the door swings both ways your never alone on Saturday night sugar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Just never seen a grown man send smiley faces to another grown man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out bobrbuckit posts. He got wink eyes


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> When the door swings both ways your never alone on Saturday night sugar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can’t wait for the first ice pan fishing tournament 😉


----------



## muscleman

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ve had a few good trips to berlin in last couple years, I’ll be there again this year for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Open water is awesome fishing especially on the rock humps and breaks out there


----------



## muscleman

Crankit said:


> I can’t wait for the first ice pan fishing tournament 😉


when are they. i was wondering where and when once the season gets on the way


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I can’t wait for the first ice pan fishing tournament


I don’t tournament fish. So like I said we won’t be seeing much of you at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> So why do you send smiley winky emoji to on some of your posts?


Emojis are one thing, using characters to make one is the weird part


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> I don’t tournament fish. So like I said we won’t be seeing much of you at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why, are you afraid you won’t place. Hahaha. Run and gun is the name of the game!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Why, are you afraid you won’t place. Hahaha. Run and gun is the name of the game!!!


I’ve done given my money to F2W enough times. 

I used to enjoy some open and hardwater tournaments but the urge to compete left me a while ago. 


Only game I’ll be playing with you is “ Just the tip” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Stan that comment makes it sound like you fished the NEO Panfish series before.


----------



## 82441

N


Evinrude58 said:


> Stan that comment makes it sound like you fished the NEO Panfish series before.


Nope never but I want to


----------



## Evinrude58

Kind of hard to do as last one was at Skeeter in Feb 2018 and my buddy who ran them pretty much has quit fishing since then. He didn't even try to run any in 2019 or 2020.


----------



## Evinrude58

Doubt anyone will take it over running the series. He said it was a lot of work but he got donations of gear to raffle off and such, besides the required permits and actually running the events,


----------



## Evinrude58

Now if someone wanted to run one without a raffle for prizes I am pretty sure that would reduce the work involved quite a bit. You would just need to get permit and run event.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Now if someone wanted to run one without a raffle for prizes I am pretty sure that would reduce the work involved quite a bit. You would just need to get permit and run event.


I honestly would be invested into the WPA series and fishing those most weekends. Hopefully someone takes it over. Fished a few of those when I was younger and would love to get back into those tourneys with the knowledge I have nowadays


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> There ya go boys! Beautiful night on the water
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok IHD, how about some knowledge on how to pack a cooler full of some nice fish?


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning hardwater fanatics! Looks like another warm one out there today yuck! 

Hopefully Soon the Glorious grey skies and Frigid cold will return  

All this reminiscing about tournaments of the past has got me thinking about the old days fishing blind in my frabil outback suitcase shack. Or as F2W would say “ My coffin “ No vex no camera just a clip on depth finder a lot of pre fishing and hoping for luck. 

I Had some of the best times fishing with the best people fishing simple. & for fishing blind and not using the amazing technology and techniques of today we still managed to catch a lot of fish. 

I’ll be spending all day in the woods unfortunately working and not hunting but at least I’ll be seeing things working in the great outdoors is a blessing and a curse. 

Only got today and tomorrow to put up with this work nonsense then I’ll be back on the hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

How many more days for ice up? I think it’s going to be longer than what you anticipated! I’m heading to Skeeter to fish the stump field for some slabs. Retirement is AWESOME 😎


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> Ok IHD, how about some knowledge on how to pack a cooler full of some nice fish?


Cast and reel stickbaits at night bear Lake Erie shorelines. Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Cast and reel stickbaits at night bear Lake Erie shorelines. Done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hahahahaha. Smarta$$!!!!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

better than being a dumb#$$ 😂 😂 😂 You know like the so called local weatherman.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> better than being a dumb#$$    You know like the so called local weatherman.


Nice to know I’m a smart one and not a dumb one! Appreciate the complements guys! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Temperatures a’h falling! . Cooling that water down for our December hardwater adventures.

Today’s the day I’ve been looking for! I’ve got 11 hours worth of work between me and a few relaxing days in the hills. Happy to have overnight lows cool enough to hang meat without worry.

Edit: Happy Veteran’s Day thank you to all who served!  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> Temperatures a’h falling! . Cooling that water down for our December hardwater adventures.
> 
> Today’s the day I’ve been looking for! I’ve got 11 hours worth of work between me and a few relaxing days in the hills. Happy to have overnight lows cool enough to hang meat without worry.
> 
> Edit: Happy Veteran’s Day thank you to all who served!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Army strong💪


----------



## Karl Wolf

Just got my girl all dolled up for the drive home from California. Looking forward to taking a week off and getting my boat out a couple more times!


----------



## 82441

Come home? Dude throw a boat on the back of your gurl, and fish lakes on the way home! One day licenses can’t be that much


----------



## kit carson

KARL my phone doesn't get pm's for some reason but my laptop does at home. Yes still on for the smithy sled. I will get ahold of you when I get off work. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Crankit said:


> Come home? Dude throw a boat on the back of your gurl, and fish lakes on the way home! One day licenses can’t be that much


I do fish out here when I get a chance. 1 day licences? No way, I dont keep any fish and never been asked. I did get a California 1 year out of state before just to fish Donner pass regularly when I was running a dedicated between Iowa and California though. 
I figure by the time (if ever) I get asked, the fine will be less than all the 1 day licenses I would have had to buy.

Mostly it's a couple hours here and there when I get a chance. I drive hard as I can and run tight loads.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Thanks Kit,no rush. I dont final out in Pittsburgh for 7 days. Just checking to make sure we are all good. Really appreciate it!!!


----------



## kit carson

U bet 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

*
IceHoleDestroyer
Registered*
Joined 12 mo ago
618 Posts
#1,080 • 1 d ago


> Bprice1031 said:
> Ok IHD, how about some knowledge on how to pack a cooler full of some nice fish?


Cast and reel stickbaits at night bear Lake Erie shorelines. Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions:Bprice1031, Maplehick and bobberbucket
SaveShare
Reply Quote
Like
1061 - 1080 of 1091 Posts
So IHD can we get a little clarification when we cast and reel stickbaits at night near Lake Erie shorelines how close is considered near? 5 feet maybe a mile? And do we cast towards the lake or away from the water? Asking for Stan.


----------



## Bprice1031

Evinrude58 said:


> *
> IceHoleDestroyer
> Registered*
> Joined 12 mo ago
> 618 Posts
> #1,080 • 1 d ago
> 
> Cast and reel stickbaits at night bear Lake Erie shorelines. Done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Reactions:Bprice1031, Maplehick and bobberbucket
> SaveShare
> Reply Quote
> Like
> 1061 - 1080 of 1091 Posts
> So IHD can we get a little clarification when we cast and reel sickbaits as night near Lake Erie shorelines how close is considered near 5 feet maybe a mile? And do we cast towards the lake or away from the water? Asking for Stan.



That really was funny. Thanks, I really needed that after the day I had. I'm still laughing.


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey BB, you taking Evinrude58 with you this weekend? It'd be cool to see him in a picture with a dead deer under your stand.


----------



## Evinrude58

Can't really be away that long wife had knee surgery 2 weeks ago so the 12 hours I am gone for the dock tourneys is the limit I can really push it for a couple weeks yet.


----------



## Bprice1031

Evinrude58 said:


> Can't really be away that long wife had knee surgery 2 weeks ago so the 12 hours I am gone for the dock tourneys is the limit I can really push it for a couple weeks yet.


I hope she's healing up well. Hope your grandson out fishes you this weekend. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Evinrude58

He isn't going this weekend so I am going to ask the 13y/o grandson if he wants to go.


----------



## Evinrude58

Ok guys need to pick up the pace. Last year we had 3100 posts in about 150 days which is about 20 a day. So far this thread has been open about 150 days with only 1,100 posts which is only about 7 a day. Now last year's didn't start until Oct 19th so it was closer to our active season and there were 98 involved compared to only 50 so far. So people need to quit hiding and start talking.


----------



## bobberbucket

Cool and overcast in my tree this morning. I like it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Ok guys need to pick up the pace. Last year we had 3100 posts in about 150 days which is about 20 a day. So far this thread has been open about 150 days with only 1,100 posts which is only about 7 a day. Now last year's didn't start until Oct 19th so it was closer to our active season and there were 98 involved compared to only 50 so far. So people need to quit hiding and start talking.


Don’t worry the 

“ How thick is the ice, what lake , where did you access, what general area did you fish, I’m not looking for your honey hole but where’s your honey hole” 

Crowd will show up sooner or later” 

And the “I’m a diehard ice fishermen that won’t fish on less then 6” “ them guys are coming too.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Don’t worry the
> 
> “ How thick is the ice, what lake , where did you access, what general area did you fish, I’m not looking for your honey hole but where’s your honey hole”
> 
> Crowd will show up sooner or later”
> 
> And the “I’m a diehard ice fishermen that won’t fish on less then 6” “ them guys are coming too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hell some of them are already here! 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Cool and overcast in my tree this morning. I like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the weather I like to hunt in. Don't like it when you have to chase away mosquitoes. Looks good out there BB.


----------



## kit carson

Loving this chill in the air, gets the blood flowing.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s pretty nice this morning 10 after 7 I had 3 fat nanny doe sneak through the thicket 40 yards to my right. Unfortunately they kept on sneaking to the right and wandered out of sight. Maybe somebody with horns will nudge them back my way. All three of them were worth the price of a bolt an broadhead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The ole man let one fly this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> The ole man let one fly this morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He always seems to put one on the ground before you do. Tell him nice job!


----------



## kit carson

Nice, venison sticks on the ice, nothing better!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

sweet! Now when will I get some venison?😋


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> The ole man let one fly this morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Why is there milk on her lips?? savages


----------



## bobberbucket

Dad doesn’t discriminate. Big or small he smokes them all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Dad doesn’t discriminate. Big or small he smokes them all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like your dad's way of hunting! I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Karl Wolf

Over in Santa Maria picking up a load of berries for you Giant Eagle shoppers up around Cleveland. I'll have some fresh ones there for ya in 5 days. Now off to hit up the taco truck.


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey BB, you ok? You're running a little late today?


----------



## 82441

Karl Wolf said:


> Over in Santa Maria picking up a load of berries for you Giant Eagle shoppers up around Cleveland. I'll have some fresh ones there for ya in 5 days. Now off to hit up the taco truck.
> View attachment 458557
> View attachment 458558
> View attachment 458558


Nice view of Santa Maria. The weather looks awesome there. Don’t rush back to Ohio. Still in the 50’s, with no signs of deep freezing. Meat hunters are killing yearlings tho


----------



## 82441

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey BB, you ok? You're running a little late today?


Maybe he has Covid-19 😷


----------



## Lewzer

Cleveland’s 2020-21 winter weather forecast: Expect about double the amount of snow from last season


In a typical winter, which begins Dec. 21, the Cleveland area will see about 65 to 70 inches of snow.




www.cleveland19.com


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m alive and well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Lewzer said:


> Cleveland’s 2020-21 winter weather forecast: Expect about double the amount of snow from last season
> 
> 
> In a typical winter, which begins Dec. 21, the Cleveland area will see about 65 to 70 inches of snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cleveland19.com


About 55 days to go


----------



## bobberbucket

I let one fly on a nice doe at 738 am hopefully my shot placement was good and it’ll be a short track.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

There he goes again being happy about warm weather.

Dave you better find that deer I need the venison.😂😂😂


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> There he goes again being happy about warm weather.
> 
> Dave you better find that deer I need the venison.


It’s not looking promising. I’ve run out of blood and the sound of the shot was odd I’m starting to think my rocky mountain warhead failed to open. Still searching tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> There he goes again being happy about warm weather.
> 
> Dave you better find that deer I need the venison.😂😂😂


WHERE’S THE BEEF. 😂. I need some venison


----------



## Evinrude58

You better find that deer. Don't make me come down there and get my own because it will be that trophy buck. 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Evinrude58

WHERE’S THE BEEF. I need some venison 

Stan seems to be confused.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> WHERE’S THE BEEF. I need some venison
> 
> Stan seems to be confused.


Not confused. Did Daniel Boone ever find his injured deer?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Not confused. Did Daniel Boone ever find his injured deer?


Being that venison and beef are two different things I’d say you are in fact confused. I heard you prefer sausage anyhow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Crankit said:


> Not confused. Did Daniel Boone ever find his injured deer?





IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Being that venison and beef are two different things I’d say you are in fact confused. I heard you prefer sausage anyhow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clara Peller stared in the Wendy’s commercial Where’s the Beef. Y’all don’t remember her. Hahaha Maybe Bambi bandaged herself up from the scratch and trotted away. Shouldn’t this be on the Hunting Forum anyways?


----------



## bobberbucket

Well fellers I spent 7 hours trying to recover that deer. I never found the bolt and she quit bleeding after 100 yards Walked the woods for hours trying to pickup the trail again with lots of help. 

I hate this scenario. Everything about the shot went perfect a 15 yard shot I’ve successfully taken 2 dozen times or more. The only thing I can think of is a failure of the mechanical broadhead. 

I’m bummed. But I’m up a different tree right now and hopefully I’ll kill and not cripple someone if they show up. I switched all my broad heads from RM warheads to Grimm reapers I’m not trusting those warheads anymore . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Clara Peller stared in the Wendy’s commercial Where’s the Beef. Y’all don’t remember her. Hahaha Maybe Bambi bandaged herself up from the scratch and trotted away. Shouldn’t this be on the Hunting Forum anyways?


This is where the ice men gather. We talk about whatever we want here. Don’t like it go piss up a rope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

You did your do diligence. Unfortunately it happens while hunting. It doesn't matter what firearm you're hunting with.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You did your do diligence. Unfortunately it happens while hunting. It doesn't matter what firearm you're hunting with.


I haven’t lost one like this in years I forgot how awful it feels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I haven’t lost one like this in years I forgot how awful it feels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know how you feel. I lost a beautiful buck in PA about 8 years ago that a shot with a .270. It sucks!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I haven’t lost one like this in years I forgot how awful it feels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did the same thing some years ago,loud crack when the arrow hit and blood for a while then nothing . Jumped it andFound out that I hit the fore leg above the knee . Saw it all winter and the next spring. Never could get a shot at it again. When you hunt long enough stuf happens,part of the game. Good luck.


----------



## Evinrude58

Stan is going senile. Keeps talking about beef and Wendy's when everyone else is talking about deer.


----------



## Evinrude58

Stan all your posts belong in the comedy forum or better yet another site.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Stan all your posts belong in the comedy forum or better yet another site.


So does this entire thread needs deleted. Nothing to do with Hardwater discussion because we don’t have any hardwater


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Stan is going senile. Keeps talking about beef and Wendy's when everyone else is talking about deer.


Talking deer belongs in the hunting forum FYI


----------



## Evinrude58

Nothing wrong with this thread being in the Hardwater section as it is a bunch of real ice fishermen (and one pretender, you) having a discussion to kill time until first ice.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Nothing wrong with this thread being in the Hardwater section as it is a bunch of real ice fishermen (and one pretender, you) having a discussion to kill time until first ice.


Im guessing YOU must be the pretender Bud


----------



## Evinrude58

As usual you are wrong. Maybe you really are a weatherman.
Maybe I can help you figure it out. It is someone who claims to be an ice fisherman but heads south during ice season. Someone who says they are a diehard ice fisherman but has to have a minimum of 6-12 inches of ice to even think of ice fishing. Someone who none of the ice fisherman on this site has ever seen. Someone who has used a couple fake accounts to try to make it sound like people have actually met him and seen him fish but was caught out both times. Someone who joined the site Sep 6th 2019.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Ok...I'll link ice fishing with deer talk.

A number of years ago when the smelt were around the Edgewater launch and breakwalls...a group of us went there to ice fish for the smelt. Along side the straight concrete wall by the treatment plant, on the left side of the wall, was a dead deer. Must have got washed out of Rocky River and drifted back in there. You never know what you'll encounter while ice fishing.

Deer and deer hunting will be the subject of many conversations while on the ice, nothing wrong with it here. Heck, a lot of these guys will be cooking deer while on the ice.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I have an idea how to improver the Hardwater section. Everyone ignore Stan and maybe he will go away and if he doesn't at least you won't have to see his negative ice fishing comments.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> As usual you are wrong. Maybe you really are a weatherman.
> Maybe I can help you figure it out. It is someone who claims to be an ice fisherman but heads south during ice season. Someone who says they are a diehard ice fisherman but has to have a minimum of 6-12 inches of ice to even think of ice fishing. Someone who none of the ice fisherman on this site has ever seen. Someone who has used a couple fake accounts to try to make it sound like people have actually met him and seen him fish but was caught out both times. Someone who joined the site Sep 6th 2019.


Don’t be a hater cuz you can’t migrate to Florida in the winter “Rude” And yes I’m an ice fisherman. I only have one account get your fact straight. Stop listening to Daniel Boone. He ain’t all that!!!


----------



## One guy and a boat

Just thought I'd cheer up the real ice fisherman. On my way to Erie right now and it's 27° out

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

One guy and a boat said:


> Just thought I'd cheer up the real ice fisherman. On my way to Erie right now and it's 27° out
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I’ll be up at Edgewater at noon today. I’m waiting on the air temperature to warm up some


----------



## icebucketjohn

Saturday morning... Real Frosty looking sunrise fellas. I can finally announce Im seeing FROST ON THE PUMPKIN.


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s chilly up this tree this morning! Feels like ice fishing weather. I decided to sit a different stand today maybe I’ll change my luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Stans nasty comments are the reason he won’t be at the get together with the real ice men. Sorry Stan you won’t be getting any autographs from us. Drink up I know your thirsty.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well I was enjoying this cold sit my pops just texted he smoked another one so I’m headed to assist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

Crankit said:


> I’ll be up at Edgewater at noon today. I’m waiting on the air temperature to warm up some


Aa ice guy waiting for it to warm up. Huh that's odd.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Stans nasty comments are the reason he won’t be at the get together with the real ice men. Sorry Stan you won’t be getting any autographs from us. Drink up I know your thirsty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. I’m so disappointed. Shame shame. Lol. I see meat hunters are back at it


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes 2 to your none. I think your dad is trying to show you how it's done.


----------



## loomis82

Got first ice here in Novi MI lol small retention pond in woods behind our house*







*


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> Stans nasty comments are the reason he won’t be at the get together with the real ice men. Sorry Stan you won’t be getting any autographs from us. Drink up I know your thirsty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I say we give Stan1 shot at the ice get together. He’s probably a ball buster like all of us. If he’s a jerk lesson learned. Whatcha all think? Christmas is coming so let’s all open our hearts and help each other out.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> I say we give Stan1 shot at the ice get together. He’s probably a ball buster like all of us. If he’s a jerk lesson learned. Whatcha all think? Christmas is coming so let’s all open our hearts and help each other out.


That’s a negative ghost rider. He can’t come to the gathering that’s for men. Maybe we can put together something special for Stan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> Got first ice here in Novi MI lol small retention pond in woods behind our house*
> View attachment 458622
> *


I would fish the heck outta that skim! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Here you go bobber a k title tease









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Here you go bobber a k title tease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Did I ever tell you when I grow up I wanna be Kit Carson! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Hahahaha 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Here you go bobber huge perch









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Here you go bobber huge perch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Hell ya! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Want the big walleye but this isn't bad either, just pig perch









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Light um up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

kit carson said:


> Want the big walleye but this isn't bad either, just pig perch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Nice catch


----------



## muscleman

Crankit said:


> I’ll be up at Edgewater at noon today. I’m waiting on the air temperature to warm up some


I'll be in my Targa out of 72nd st


----------



## joekacz

Hey BB,how's the "ice fishing " today? Hopefully better than yesterday.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB,how's the "ice fishing " today? Hopefully better than yesterday.


It was good this morning even tho I didn’t take a shot. And my sit was cut short helping dad with his “fish” I left this afternoon gotta spend a little time with the family before my grueling 3 day work week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Did dad get a "spawned out female or a sperm loaded male"?


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Did dad get a "spawned out female or a sperm loaded male"?


Another Spawned out female. She was a fatty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Once in the frying pan you can't tell the difference. Whey to go DAD!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Off to do some ice fishin at the big pond with extra long ice rods and stickbaits!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Off to do some ice fishin at the big pond with extra long ice rods and stickbaits!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Off to do some ice fishin at the big pond with extra long ice rods and stickbaits!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Go get em' big guy! I know you'll have a cooler full before midnight!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> Go get em' big guy! I know you'll have a cooler full before midnight!


Highly unlikely but I won’t argue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

There was skim ice on large puddles in Columbus today. You know what is really cool when you ignore Stan all his posts disappear, it doesn't just block future ones. Everyone should try it. It is like he doesn't exist.


----------



## kit carson

Careful out there IHD lake starting to get pretty rough

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

kit carson said:


> Careful out there IHD lake starting to get pretty rough
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


How many of those perch on steroids did you come home with today?


----------



## Evinrude58

IHD will probably stand in the bow of his boat and shake his fist saying is that the best you got lake?


----------



## kit carson

7 and 2 walleye tough jig bite today,









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Definately a fantastic grade of perch, haven't seen that in awhile. Wish I would of had some different gear to try for more. 66ft of water.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Kit next time take a pretend ice fisherman. Chain a couple cinderblocks to their feet then place them in the water. When they reach bottom the stench should chase all the Perch to the surface and then you should just need a net to catch them.😁😁😁


----------



## Evinrude58

Just seen the top 3 contributors this month are all ice guys, Karl, Dave and me.

That is for the whole site.


----------



## kit carson

Sorry about that I promise to step it up, lol

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

previous post is referring to the whole site. For the Hardwater section the top 3 are Dave, me and for some reason a non ice fisherman, Stan. That is embarrassing that a non ice guy is one of the top contributors.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> previous post is referring to the whole site. For the Hardwater section the top 3 are Dave, me and for some reason a non ice fisherman, Stan. That is embarrassing that a non ice guy is one of the top contributors.


----------



## jjanda

Enjoyed seeing the 27 degree temp on the way to vermilion this morning. The boat ride from vermilion to huron at sunrise was quite refreshing. We fished from sun up to sun down. Boated 40+ walleye. Biggest was 8 1/2 lbs. Caught my first steelhead today. What a awesome fight. I would love to walk out on that body of water.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

*ima be home in aboit 5 days and planning on fishing hard. Not sure how late you old timers stay up anymore but we could do a "smelt" get together up at Cleveland one night if you boys are down. None of my friends are interested in catching 4-5" smelt at all but I haven't done it in 10+ years and wouldn't mind spending a few hours pulling up some toothy minnows.

would give you guys some ice practice also. Anyone have word on the smelt of they are getting a few yet?*


----------



## Evinrude58

I am usually up until midnight or so but I ain't that old, am only in my 60's unlike some of these other geezers that ice fish.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Them fresh smelt are delicious!


----------



## Evinrude58

Have fished for many different fish but have never smelt fished.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Drop shot rig with 2-3 size 14-18 hooks 1 maggot on each hook. Jig it up and down in the lantern light. Some guys use other rigs but that always put a few in the bucket for me. You can find them in the calm shore areas before the lakes freezes, I've never ice fished Erie so never tried after its frozen.

Its hit or miss especially with a much smaller smelt population and size.

I leave the heads on but zip the bellies and rinse them.


----------



## Evinrude58

Sounds like they are sort of a freshwater anchovie.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> Sounds like they are sort of a freshwater anchovie.


They are not a native fish, introduced to the great lakes 100 or so years ago. They are actually an Atlantic fish. 

Before zebra muscles you would get a much larger size but the bigger ones dont come in as close anymore due to lack of food.

Yes,they got teeth.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Breaks over,gotta put in another 200 before I call it a night. 

Also Winslow Arizona is not a beautiful place,forget about the romantic eagles song. You dont want to stand on a corner here....


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Enjoyed seeing the 27 degree temp on the way to vermilion this morning. The boat ride from vermilion to huron at sunrise was quite refreshing. We fished from sun up to sun down. Boated 40+ walleye. Biggest was 8 1/2 lbs. Caught my first steelhead today. What a awesome fight. I would love to walk out on that body of water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’ll take 2 for the night. Got pushed out by rain about 11. I wasn’t in the boat, Kit! Rock hopping on the shores tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fans of the frozen! Looks like It’s gonna be a windy one out there today. Maybe a tree will crush Stan . 

Either way we got around 25 days until 1st ice we know he won’t be on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ll take 2 for the night. Got pushed out by rain about 11. I wasn’t in the boat, Kit! Rock hopping on the shores tonight!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You DA man! I’d love to see your giant self gracefully hopping those rocks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> You DA man! I’d love to see your giant self gracefully hoping those rocks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I make it work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I make it work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Carry me an I’ll come with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

What in gods name are you up right now for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Carry me an I’ll come with
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This sounds a lot like skeeter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> What in gods name are you up right now for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m up this late almost nightly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> This sounds a lot like skeeter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly like skeeter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m up this late almost nightly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pulling all nighters I can’t hang lol I be sleeping by 8:30 lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I make it work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations you’ve gotten post 1,200 you’ve won a guided ice adventure by yours truly! We’re headed to nesmith to smoke hawgs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Congratulations you’ve gotten post 1,200 you’ve won a guided ice adventure by yours truly! We’re headed to nesmith to smoke hawgs!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m down, I’ve seen what it can do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ll take 2 for the night. Got pushed out by rain about 11. I wasn’t in the boat, Kit! Rock hopping on the shores tonight!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done. Your freezer full yet?


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> You DA man! I’d love to see your giant self gracefully hopping those rocks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BB people of large stature like myself and IHD, are very graceful when hopping around on rocks,ice,uneven ground ect,it's when we fall it looks bad. LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> BB people of large stature like myself and IHD, are very graceful when hopping around on rocks,ice,uneven ground ect,it's when we fall it looks bad. LOL


I can’t wait to be sitting on 20” of ice with you gentle giants! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ll take 2 for the night. Got pushed out by rain about 11. I wasn’t in the boat, Kit! Rock hopping on the shores tonight!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty darn good!👍


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I can’t wait to be sitting on 20” of ice with you gentle giants!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to it myself.


----------



## bobberbucket

Let’s talk artificial’s specifically ice plastics. Anyone planning on using something new and fancy this year? I ordered a few things I’m excited to give this one a shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Have you tried your infamous Gulp minnows on the ice yet?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Have you tried your infamous Gulp minnows on the ice yet?


Yes with some success in certain situations. But not really a reliable hot ice bait in my opinion. Soft water I wouldn’t leave without them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Yes with some success in certain situations. But not really a reliable hot ice bait in my opinion. Soft water I wouldn’t leave without them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only ask because another die hard fisherman (soft, or hard water) loves them for crappie on the ice. He said he's never really had much luck with them on the soft water.


----------



## kit carson

Look up mustache worms the bluegill destroy them, I've tried the white, black and red with good success. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

For me I have way more success with live bait, minnows and wax worms. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Look up mustache worms the bluegill destroy them, I've tried the white, black and red with good success.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Those are interesting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I only ask because another die hard fisherman (soft, or hard water) loves them for crappie on the ice. He said he's never really had much luck with them on the soft water.


Best I ever did with them on the hard stuff was in combination with a pimple. Or kastmaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I have tried gulp emerald shiners on erie for walleye, not much success. There are days when they will hit about anything you use!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

It is such a beautiful Stanless day. The real ice fishermen are all discussing plans for the season and not having to read the BS that certain individuals spout is great. Everyone should try it.


----------



## Evinrude58

I want to go fish the shoreline for eyes one night. Just really not familiar with CLE to know where to go. And definitely prefer to be with someone else.


----------



## kit carson

So true, went to marks bait Friday after work, he has a great selection of new ice rods and reels for anyone wanting to update. I had him get some flat jigging raps to use on Erie, they are made for use in heavy current. Tried them yesterday, really impressed. No hookups but nothing seemed to fire them up yesterday. Everyone always remember to support your local baitshop they need all of our help!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Let’s talk artificial’s specifically ice plastics. Anyone planning on using something new and fancy this year? I ordered a few things I’m excited to give this one a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought y’all would like these.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Evinrude58 said:


> I want to go fish the shoreline for eyes one night. Just really not familiar with CLE to know where to go. And definitely prefer to be with someone else.


I got a mess last night 


Evinrude58 said:


> I want to go fish the shoreline for eyes one night. Just really not familiar with CLE to know where to go. And definitely prefer to be with someone else.


I’ll show you where to go buddy.







I got a mess last night plus a bonus perch


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> It is such a beautiful Stanless day. The real ice fishermen are all discussing plans for the season and not having to read the BS that certain individuals spout is great. Everyone should try it.


Your right that block feature works wonders on this format the old one not so much. But this one is money! Just like that poof stans gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

That’s all that remains of weatherman Stan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Yep even his old posts. Although I was reading this a moment ago when he posted and it said that he posted but not the actual post so I didn't see whatever drivel or negative Nancy comment he made. After a moment even that disappeared.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Yep even his old posts. Although I was reading this a moment ago when he posted and it said that he posted but not the actual post so I didn't see whatever drivel or negative Nancy comment he made. After a moment even that disappeared.


Don’t be jealous of my catch last night you two. Dude just go to CLE. I show you the way. 😆 None of my walleyes got away. 😂


----------



## muscleman

Crankit said:


> I got a mess last night
> 
> I’ll show you where to go buddy.
> View attachment 458679
> I got a mess last night plus a bonus perch


CONGRADULATIONS are your catch. I was on the rocks and only caught 3 on a Husky jerk 14 Blue back


----------



## muscleman

Evinrude58 said:


> I want to go fish the shoreline for eyes one night. Just really not familiar with CLE to know where to go. And definitely prefer to be with someone else.


 I have a few locations i can take ya to. Maybe some night a can meet you and show you around if you dont mind. lots of guys dont like Cranky but im surely not like him. Stay in touch, Next few weeks should be good depending on the wind


----------



## bobberbucket

Another one on the list. I love taking out the trash!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

This guy is brutal, my favorite part is he keeps posting and replying like we can see what he says, evinrude I can take you out to the rocks if you’d like. I have some easy access spots like 55th or edgewater but I have a couple spots downtown that can be brutal. I haven’t been fishing in cle at all. No fish there from shore right now for anyone. It’s honestly pretty crazy, the bite is 2 weeks at least behind schedule now so I’m starting to think it may not really happen at all this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I'm hearing that from alot if guys up in Cleveland, fish are still out in deep water 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Better jump on that Carl! I highly recommend BigE25 rock hopping shore walleye guide service! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea IHD that sounds good. Guess I better put together a few lures to use. I am sure I have a few stickbaits somewhere.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> I'm hearing that from alot if guys up in Cleveland, fish are still out in deep water
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I know a couple guys still hitting 60 even 70 feet of water which is nuts this time of year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Yea IHD that sounds good. Guess I better put together a few lures to use. I am sure I have a few stickbaits somewhere.


a couple of husky jerks dude


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea that is what I am hearing is way out deep and yet I did see a post of someone claiming to find them stacked just out of Edgewater and catching a limit. Of course it was someone who I doubt actually knows how to fish and probably holds an open face set up upside down like those idiots on Alaskan Bush People.


----------



## 82441

F


Evinrude58 said:


> Yea that is what I am hearing is way out deep and yet I did see a post of someone claiming to find them stacked just out of Edgewater and catching a limit. Of course it was someone who I doubt actually knows how to fish and probably holds an open face set up upside down like those idiots on Alaskan Bush People.


First of all I use a Shimano curado baitcasting paired with a 7’6 Loomis crankbait rod medium action. Secondly, why tell the world where I caught the walleyes last night. I dont share my location with STRANGERS. PERIOD


----------



## jjanda

We hammered them in 40 to 55 FOW yesterday. I know some people have been trying to get a shallow bite going in the evening with little success from a boat. They are all saying they should have moved in by now.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

jjanda said:


> We hammered them in 40 to 55 FOW yesterday. I know some people have been trying to get a shallow bite going in the evening with little success from a boat. They are all saying they should have moved in by now.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


You would think they would have to at some point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

P 10's unassisted on boards is usually the name of the game by now

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

This wind and stuffs been pretty interesting lots of down trees in my area and around plx from what my family says. I’m driving down to Jackson right now and it’s pushing my Silverado all over. Hope all the ice thugs are safe and without property damage! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

No power here by westbranch lots of limbs down, have some work for you bobber, lmao!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> No power here by westbranch lots of limbs down, have some work for you bobber, lmao!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I got a can of diesel an a box of matches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

If you are getting rid of something or someone don't use diesel it is harder to get to light. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Evinrude58

After a quick search thru my gear I don't seem to have many stickbaits any more. Darn it, I guess I will have to hit FFF or FC to buy some more gear. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> After a quick search thru my gear I don't seem to have many stickbaits any more. Darn it, I guess I will have to hit FFF or FC to buy some more gear. 😁 😁 😁


If you weren’t such an a$$ I have brand new ones I could have given you. Oh well !


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s so nice up in here without Stan and his fake accounts. If anyone hasn’t blocked him yet you should it’s so uplifting not seeing his sorry inexperienced unverified nonsense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> It’s so nice up in here without Stan and his fake accounts. If anyone hasn’t blocked him yet you should it’s so uplifting not seeing his sorry inexperienced unverified nonsense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I concur, it’s very nice without him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

It has been about 48 hours since I blocked him. The dread of coming in here and seeing his nonsense and BS has already faded. It is wonderful to be able to be a Stan Free Zone.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> It has been about 48 hours since I blocked him. The dread of coming in here and seeing his nonsense and BS has already faded. It is wonderful to be able to be a Stan Free Zone.


It’s nice not sifting through his nasty jib jab to have a conversation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

“like” this if you have had this experience with bobber


----------



## swone

I just ignored him and musclehead. Thanks for sharing this beautiful information!


----------



## kit carson

About time we heard from you, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> “like” this if you have had this experience with bobber


 bro the hatchet tho that’s not me but the whole part going out is totally me I haven’t even fished watching it yet I’m dead af 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Steelers are 9-0 guys😉


----------



## Evinrude58

Dang, crappieboo just when we started to like you we find out you are a Steelers fan. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Dang, crappieboo just when we started to like you we find out you are a Steelers fan. 😁 😁 😁


Go squealers


----------



## Evinrude58

Block Stan and make your life more tranquil like several of us have.


----------



## crappieboo420

Evinrude58 said:


> Block Stan and make your life more tranquil like several of us have.


Thank you buddy!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Man screw this wind. Just ripped the back of my tonneau cover up off the truck and slammed it back down breaking the cross bar!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Did I mention my truck was just sitting in the driveway??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

That sucks.


----------



## swone

Sorry to hear that IHD


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Man screw this wind. Just ripped the back of my tonneau cover up off the truck and slammed it back down breaking the cross bar!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that’s  ! At lest it didn’t fly over the cab and smash your windshield I had that happen before! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

What a nice chilly morning! 37 degrees water temperatures a’h falling like a rock. 24 ish days till 1st ice! I can’t wait to get out on the ice with y’all an give them fish some sore jaws! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> That sucks.


What a shame !!


----------



## kit carson

Finally got power on late last night, waiting for daylight to see what kind of damage done outside. Top of one tree snapped off and is leaning on my power lines from the pole to my barn. Has it sagging a couple feet, anyone know if its safe to remove without being electrocuted?

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Finally got power on late last night, waiting for daylight to see what kind of damage done outside. Top of one tree snapped off and is leaning on my power lines from the pole to my barn. Has it sagging a couple feet, anyone know if its safe to remove without being electrocuted?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Don’t fool with it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

What should.i do with it bobber

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Call a professional. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


It’s not worth a shocking experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

could get a weatherman to take care of it for you then if there is an oops not a really big worry.

Leave it to the professionals.


----------



## Evinrude58

The wind forecast for this week pretty much sucks.


----------



## Evinrude58

Got my new to me Aqua vu715c underwater camera today. Tested it in the garage and it is really easy to use now I just need to get it on the water.


----------



## Bprice1031

Idk if I posted this already or not. Long Lake bait and tackle already closed for the season back in October. He said he may reopen for the ice season but was going to see how things are going before doing so.


----------



## CHOPIQ

I fished Indian lake today and water temp in the channels were 39.8 degrees. They did warm up to 43 when I left around 4 pm. I hope we are walking on water by Christmas.


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea am thinking most of us will be on the ice before Christmas. Some like Dave earlier as they need less ice than others and some like him who shall remain nameless will be in Florida.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Unfortunately i wont be hitting that beautiful 1st fishable ice with you guys. Ima have to wait until I'm getting reports of a good 4 inches with below freezing temps for the following week. Then I'll book a load home and get out there.


----------



## Evinrude58

Well I guess you do have to work, so I will let you off the hook.😁😁😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Nice cool Stan free morning little snow fluttering around I’m loving it! I’m not sure what I love more the absence of Stan or the icy weather ! Won’t be long. Spud bars , Augers , Vexilar’s & Slabs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

We have a warming trend coming by the end of the week which will delay the freeze process. My prediction is still mid January fir good ice conditions. It’s a comin tho. Hang tight guys


----------



## jjanda

Nancy's at it again. Somebody please pm me so I can block her.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Same here please

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

You just click on his name then three dots will appear and you click on them and “ignore” will appear. Then life gets better.


----------



## kit carson

Done deal thank you stone appreciate that

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Thanks Swone. Did I mention it's snowing like crazy in Berea. Normally I can see the airport tower from this 5 story rooftop.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

See many people are joining the ice fishermen's utopia. The snow is flying, the temps are dropping and not a Stan to be heard. Life is good.


----------



## kit carson

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

jjanda said:


> Nancy's at it again. Somebody please pm me so I can block her.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Same here!!


----------



## bobberbucket

So glad we found that lock for the basement door.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea now at first ice someone needs to throw the key down a hole. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## 82441

Just bought at Marks a two man flip Eskimo shanty. This is roomy. Also bought a tow bar so it can be towed behind a 4 wheeler. Great deals there. Ice guys should check that place out!


----------



## jjanda

Bye Felicia

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Sounds like all the main talkers have joined the Ice Fishermen's Utopia. I bet a few of the quiet ones have too and just haven't said.


----------



## kit carson

Negative Nancy's stay away or your next, lol!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dang I better keep quiet. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Evinrude58

Had to buy new batteries for both the Marcum and the used fl-8 i picked up last year. Haven't checked the Marcum yet but the Vex is acting much better.


----------



## dlancy

Thanks to the new tip we can all resume our normal banter without negative interruptions!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Evinrude58 said:


> Yea now at first ice someone needs to throw the key down a hole. 😁 😁 😁


Since BB is the skinniest and will be the first one out on any ice he gets joy of dropping it down the hole!
🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🍻 🍻


----------



## 82441

Bprice1031 said:


> Since BB is the skinniest and will be the first one out on any ice he gets joy of dropping it down the hole!
> 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🍻 🍻


He must be a light weight. Hahaha


----------



## 82441

Idea let’s do a winter camping trip on the ice this year. Would be cool. Catch and eat right on the ice !!! Who’s in ?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Figured I pop in real quick and say it’s beautiful outside! Wore Shorts and a t shirt to work. I call it ice fishing conditioning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Im.sitting outside in the backyard in the wet snow in my underwear trying to toughen up, lmao!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Whoo hooo my Arctic ice muck boots have arrived! I bought a pair of the Arctic pro last winter and they are great! But this ice version has an anti slip technology can’t wait to try them out! Snow is a’h falling new anti slipy ice fishing boots and not a single peep from Stan life is good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

They say these are extreme we shall see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Hey BB,the grips you mention are they like part of the sole and just embedded or are they something replaceable? I know some guys that screwed gutter screws in their boots,I guess it worked ok.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB,the grips you mention are they like part of the sole and just embedded or are they something replaceable? I know some guys that screwed gutter screws in their boots,I guess it worked ok.


It’s embedded 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

For all the guys that fish skeeter. My buddy just text me from cortland said they have 2 inches of glorious snow on the ground!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

wow kit. in the backyard in your underware? ill bet that was a sight,lucky for you that you have no close neighbors because they would have called the cops for sure....lol


----------



## Evinrude58

They would of had to yell for the cops because after seeing that they would have been blind. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Evinrude58

If I am only going to be out for less than an hour and the temp is above 25 I consider that t-shirt weather.


----------



## Evinrude58

Maple we don't want any snow that just interferes with the ice building.


----------



## kit carson

Yeah Dennis just came in, and your right what a sight to see, lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Maple we don't want any snow that just interferes with the ice building.


Right now it’s helping cool the water we want it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I want a polar vortex! For the snow to do much good we would need to get a couple feet. Freeze, baby, freeze!


----------



## jjanda

I have the same pair of muck boots BB. At least throw your spikes in the bucket before you head out. That's all I'm saying. You can thank me later.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> I want a polar vortex! For the snow to much good we would need to get a couple feet. Freeze, baby, freeze!


60’s this weekend


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> They say these are extreme we shall see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got those same boots. They are ok


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> I have the same pair of muck boots BB. At least throw your spikes in the bucket before you head out. That's all I'm saying. You can thank me later.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


So your saying that the blue flakes are worthless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

LMAO. Where it shows that someone last posted in the hardwater section it says that he who will remain nameless just posted in this thread. He still hasn't figured out that the majority of the ice fishermen have blocked him so nobody sees his posts.


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Figured I pop in real quick and say it’s beautiful outside! Wore Shorts and a t shirt to work. I call it ice fishing conditioning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait a second, when did you start working?????????????
I thought you only fished????


----------



## Evinrude58

It is a lot of work to fish as much as IHD and I do. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Wait a second, when did you start working?????????????
> I thought you only fished????


Costs money to support the habit!

Edit: & we know he’s too ugly for an only fans channel!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

That's what a wife is for.😂🤣


----------



## jjanda

bobberbucket said:


> So your saying that the blue flakes are worthless
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The blue flakes help somewhat. They definitely don't replace spikes in a sunny day they melts the dusting of morning snow off the lake.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Get a boot jack so you don't tear up the heals like I did the first season I had them. This will be my 3rd season wearing mine and they are still warm, watertight and comfortable. I use them for ice fishing, creek fishing and in the boat when it's cold.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Get a boot jack so you don't tear up the heals like I did the first season I had them. This will be my 3rd season wearing mine and they are still warm, watertight and comfortable. I use them for ice fishing, creek fishing and in the boat when it's cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


I’ve got several styles of muck I’ve never thought to get a boot jack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I picked mine up at the fin for 10 bucks. Comes in super handy for taking waders off also.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I got Artic Mucks and one of those would be real helpful.


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> Right now it’s helping cool the water we want it!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We still have 57 degree water down here, I hope you guys get a real cool down but I hope it stays up north. 
I really do enjoy this thread but I do like my soft water.
I hope you guys have a lot better year than last year.

Ever try Yaktrax on your boots for ice...they work pretty good.


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> So your saying that the blue flakes are worthless
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah they are not good


----------



## swone

Crampons Ice Cleats Traction Snow Grips for Boots Shoes Women Men Kids Anti Slip 19 Stainless Steel Spikes Safe Protect for Hiking Fishing Walking Climbing Mountaineering https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B08HMSLW8X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fabc_xNhTFbG0DGKSV?psc=1

I bought these after IBJ recommended them and they are really nice but I have only used them 5 or 6 times so I don’t know if they will last. I liked the yaxtrax but they had a really short lifespan partly because they were really tight on size 13 boots


----------



## Evinrude58

Someone on Ice Shanty suggested Stablizer Maxx something about they give you a layer of protection from the cold as there is a pad between the ice and your boot sole.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> Wait a second, when did you start working?????????????
> I thought you only fished????


Started on Friday, haven’t worked since April 7th lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Just a reminder to view both the Falling Thru and Tips and Tricks threads.


----------



## bobberbucket

Burrrr it’s another glorious cold morning! A little snow on the ground I’m sure it won’t last long but it’s nice nonetheless. Just gotta put up with this work nonsense for 10 more hours then I’ll be headed back south to toy with the deer for a few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> We still have 57 degree water down here, I hope you guys get a real cool down but I hope it stays up north.
> I really do enjoy this thread but I do like my soft water.
> I hope you guys have a lot better year than last year.
> 
> Ever try Yaktrax on your boots for ice...they work pretty good.


I’ve never tried the yaktrax but I’ve seen them in action. They are nice! 

I’ll admit I don’t wear spikes as often as I should actually almost never. ( Safety shame on me) 

My favorite cleats are the cheap HT quick cleats they are junk and don’t hold up well maybe 3 trips if your lucky but they are comfortable for me I like the single cleat. 

If I’m going somewhere where I know it’s greasy like the western basin. I’ll stop grab a pair of the HT 8 dollar cleats. Otherwise I roll the dice and trust my ice legs sometimes i regret it lol. 

Most of the guys I fish with regularly have seen me bounce off the ice or heard me breakdancing inside my shack . Again I’ll own that safety shame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I’ve never tried the yaktrax but I’ve seen them in action. They are nice!
> 
> I’ll admit I don’t wear spikes as often as I should actually almost never. ( Safety shame on me)
> 
> My favorite cleats are the cheap HT quick cleats they are junk and don’t hold up well maybe 3 trips if your lucky but they are comfortable for me I like the single cleat.
> 
> If I’m going somewhere where I know it’s greasy like the western basin. I’ll stop grab a pair of the HT 8 dollar cleats. Otherwise I roll the dice and trust my ice legs sometimes i regret it lol.
> 
> Most of the guys I fish with regularly have seen me bounce off the ice or herd me breakdancing inside my shack . Again I’ll own that safety shame
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cleats make it MUCH more enjoyable day on the ice and a lot better on your back.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Cleats make it MUCH more enjoyable day on the ice and a lot better on your back.


Agreed I’m just a stubborn goat. I’m gonna try an be more conscientious about wearing them this year. 

Sometimes I get silly out there an wanna run an slide around on the ice yelling “Hey Melissa” and saying some other stuff I’ll leave out.  It’s hard to horseplay with cleats on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Morning fellas, I was having trouble finding cleats for my mickey mouse boots, took IBJ advice and got the kahtoola cleats, a little pricey but work amazing. Getting a little to old for breakdancing, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

kit carson said:


> Morning fellas, I was having trouble finding cleats for my mickey mouse boots, took IBJ advice and got the kahtoola cleats, a little pricey but work amazing. Getting a little to old for breakdancing, lol!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Yeah I have a pair of those Kahtoola. They are awesome


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Morning fellas, I was having trouble finding cleats for my mickey mouse boots, took IBJ advice and got the kahtoola cleats, a little pricey but work amazing. Getting a little to old for breakdancing, lol!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Only time I really hate break dancing is when I’m fishing 2” of ice with 3 inches of water in the shack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Agreed I’m just a stubborn goat. I’m gonna try an be more conscientious about wearing them this year.
> 
> Sometimes I get silly out there an wanna run an slide around on the ice yelling “Hey Melissa” and saying some other stuff I’ll leave out.  It’s hard to horseplay with cleats on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yah I know what you mean,played kick the carp on Berlin once w/ o cleats on,not a pretty sight when I landed on my back. Good thing the ice was thick. LOL


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Only time I really hate break dancing is when I’m fishing 2” of ice with 3 inches of water in the shack
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who break dances anymore.? I would like to watch you do that. Haha. Danny disco!!


----------



## 82441

joekacz said:


> Yah I know what you mean,played kick the carp on Berlin once w/ o cleats on,not a pretty sight when I landed on my back. Good thing the ice was thick. LOL


Yeah I slip and slid on the ice yelling Occasionally to a chubby blonde I used to know Just memories I guess!!


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea Dave when us older folks break dance it ends with us breaking something.😁😁😁


----------



## Evinrude58

Drove past a small pond near Lake Cable around 10am and it was froze over. Heck Dave may have been able to fish it.😁😁😁


----------



## Evinrude58

😱😱Still not sure why he is posting as nobody sees it or if they do they don't respond but again when I checked in he who shall remain nameless was the last one to post in the thread. Don't want to say his name because have heard if you say it 3 times he appears like in the horror movie The Sandman or in Beetlejuice.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> 😱😱Still not sure why he is posting as nobody sees it or if they do they don't respond but again when I checked in he who shall remain nameless was the last one to post in the thread. Don't want to say his name because have heard if you say it 3 times he appears like in the horror movie The Sandman or in Beetlejuice.


Yeah I got permission this year to ice fish Lake Cable from a resident who lives there. Huge panfish he says We will see!


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Still not sure why he is posting as nobody sees it or if they do they don't respond but again when I checked in he who shall remain nameless was the last one to post in the thread. Don't want to say his name because have heard if you say it 3 times he appears like in the horror movie The Sandman or in Beetlejuice.


He doesn’t realize he can see us but we can’t see him. Other than the notification that he posted lololol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey Dave, you on your way to your tree stand down south yet?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey Dave, you on your way to your tree stand down south yet?


I slid out a little early an I’m headed that direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I slid out a little early an I’m headed that direction.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck to you sir. Hope you put a good one on the ground. I'm digging the 34° temperature on my way to work in the morning!


----------



## Karl Wolf

You guys speak of the "nameless one" as if he is the dark lord of Mordor. Is he that bad?


----------



## Bprice1031

Karl Wolf said:


> You guys speak of the "nameless one" as if he is the dark lord of Mordor. Is he that bad?


Every time BB starts a thread.


----------



## Evinrude58

The Dark Lord of Mordor is the good twin.


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> You guys speak of the "nameless one" as if he is the dark lord of Mordor. Is he that bad?


Gayer than tadpoles on a mustache. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Gayer than tadpoles on a mustache.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s all he knows Karl is to degrade and ridicule people who has more knowledge than he does. Dude ain’t pleasant at all!!


----------



## bobberbucket

But don’t take my word look up every post that Nancy troll has ever made here and you’ll see why all the ice men have blocked his negativity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Did you all see this?









Lake Erie shows incredible 10-foot difference in this week’s high wind


Look at the graphic showing how much difference was measured from end to end on Lake Erie.




www.mlive.com





Pretty crazy what a little wind can do.


----------



## bobberbucket

Man it’s nice cold & quiet in the hills tonight! I might have to go out in the mud room by the wood stove pull a cork and enjoy a good cigar tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Take a chair and sit outside and enjoy the night.


----------



## Evinrude58

That water change would really mess with where to find the fish.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Heading up to Erie tomorrow night with some friends to shore cast. Friday ima take the boat out somewhere and Saturday is looking the warmest so that's the day my father wants to go. Maybe moggy perch or attwood saugeye.

After him hearing about those duck hunters drowning he's feeling iffy about my boat patch work. Old John boats fish better with patched holes I say.


----------



## Evinrude58

Take some heavy stickbaits they are calling for winds around 20 with gusts of 40 for tomorrow and tomorrow night that is why I am headed there in a few.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> Take some heavy stickbaits they are calling for winds around 20 with gusts of 40 for tomorrow and tomorrow night that is why I am headed there in a few.


I'd I wasnt so beat, I'd ask to tag along. Winds that heavy tomorrow? Hmmmmm


----------



## kit carson

High wind warning Karl, might want to think twice bud

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Man it’s nice cold & quiet in the hills tonight! I might have to go out in the mud room by the wood stove pull a cork and enjoy a good cigar tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get that bourbon, stogie, and light that fire. Enjoy it!


----------



## Karl Wolf

Thanks for ruining my trip guys!!! Possibly saving me a trip but ima say ruining it. Lol.

Kit, what works best for you about meeting up for the smitty kitty sled? Is it complete?


----------



## kit carson

It's ready whenever you are, anytime after 4. Weekends on Erie till fall brawl is over.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Anyone look for a nice gas auger there is one on the marketplace, looks brand new $200. Eskimo 8"

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Excellent!!!! I'll pm you this weekend.
Busy unboxing my new lures I ordered. A Vibe Christmas came early for Karl.


----------



## Evinrude58

Porch Pirate! I am sure that box was suppose to be delivered to me. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Karl Wolf

I've used blades before but after my saltfork trip, I fell in love


----------



## Karl Wolf

Heavy metal bruhh!!!!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Karl! Don’t listen to those guys! Tomorrow night would be a fine night for fishing with the wind. It’s out of the south southwest tomorrow so your cast will sail a mile and the lake will be flat. The stronger the wind the better the fishing, direction of wind is only thing that’ll affect you on mother Erie. Rebook that trip tomorrow with your buddy, you’ll have no issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I hadn't heard the direction. Dang with that tail wind you could cast to 40fow 😁 😁 😁


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> I hadn't heard the direction. Dang with that tail wind you could cast to 40fow


Exactly! Edgewater would prob be best bet if trying to fish Cleveland. Best shore fishing right now is on catawba. Catawba island state park pier, mazuriks, and Marblehead all producing a few fish but overall a very slow year. East of huron is where it gets REALLY tough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

If you go tomorrow Karl let me know where and when and maybe I can try and go

. Yea but those locations you would need the tail wind to even reach the water since it all got blown to Buffalo on Sunday.😁😁😁


----------



## kit carson

Good call IHD didn't check wind direction before posting my bad. Just seen high wind warning on my phone.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

You guys are the worst! My buddy has a "secret spot" that's like a 10-15 minute walk away from the crowds he wants to show me.

I was gonna bring my medium action 9' surf caster I used casting the beach in Florida for flounder, pompano and "cute" lizard fish. I figure with 10lb braid I can cast a HJ14 a nautical mile out there with wind to my back. Ima try slow reeling some deep diving jointed HJ14's I got also. They dont quite go as deep and a regular deep diver.

As I said, never shore casted lake Erie for eyes before except as a kid not really knowing what I'm doing. I remember catching a giant drum and grandpa said it was a lake perch. We ate it.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Personally I was just gonna try off E 72nd or drive up and fish fairport harbor pier but ima go where the guys want to go. Pray for my fat no walking trucking ass on this walk.


----------



## Evinrude58

KW you can trust me with the secret spot, I won't tell. I haven't given up the location of BassKnuckles Secret Bass Lake. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Bass knuckles

Evinrude58 said:


> KW you can trust me with the secret spot, I won't tell. I haven't given up the location of BassKnuckles Secret Bass Lake. 😁 😁 😁


Don’t trust him


----------



## Evinrude58

I am as honest as the day is long. The longer the daylight the less I do wrong.


----------



## 82441

Karl Wolf said:


> I'd I wasnt so beat, I'd ask to tag along. Winds that heavy tomorrow? Hmmmmm


Karl, Southwest winds for a few days you’ll be good. Erie will be tame. Edgewater Guaranteed you will catch walleyes. Like I said before fast and furious bite because it will be a short window bite.. Good luck pal


----------



## Evinrude58

BK I can't believe you would say that after I kept the Secret Bass Pond a secret for a whole week. I am trustworthy.😇 I mean the military trusted me with the nuclear launch codes for years and Michigan is still there.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> BK I can't believe you would say that after I kept the Secret Bass Pond a secret for a whole week. I am trustworthy.😇 I mean the military trusted me with the nuclear launch codes for years and Michigan is still there.🤣🤣🤣


Do you really know of the "Secret bass pond"?
Last time I slid a little 12' boat in there with my brother we got a trespassing ticket for parking on the road. 
Personally now I would only ice fish there but... i prefer targeting eyes and catching nothing. Lol!

One day I got 22 bass at the bass pond and my 2nd biggest bass in Ohio, the biggest being at leesville while musky fishing.

As to when others show me "secret spots", I dont share if it's really a secret honey hole,that goes against the code ya know.

Edgewater? That's where i smelt fish,smell fish or maybe sewer fish?


----------



## Evinrude58

I have no idea where the Secret Bass Pond I just been giving BK a hard time saying I would find it. I went Steelhead fishing with Ballast a dozen times or so at a couple semi-secret spots and the next year I couldn't even remember what town or river they were at.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> I have no idea where the Secret Bass Pond is just been giving BK a hard time saying I would find it. I went Steelhead fishing with Ballast a dozen times or so at a couple semi-secret spots and the next year I couldn't even remember what town or river they were at.


Is ballast on here still? I really dont talk to him much. Just fished with him on a few trips. He was more introduced to me through the pipeline. What flows in that pipeline is debatable.


----------



## Karl Wolf

And as to the secret bass pond, I'll give one tip and one only EVER. I guarantee you have driven by it before if you live in NE Ohio.


----------



## Evinrude58

No he hasn't posted in a couple years and I haven't spoken to him since the 2015 Maumee Run.

Well that narrows it down to like only 5,000 ponds then so should be easy to find. Although there is a lot of NEO I have never driven in.


----------



## Karl Wolf

I guarantee you have driven by it


----------



## Karl Wolf

As long as it doesn't interfere with a Philippines trip, ima camp the walleye run next year. Love being up there on weekdays.


----------



## Evinrude58

I know there is one I have seen that one day I will try to figure out if I can get access.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Bass knuckles said:


> Don’t trust him


I hear he sells secret spots though the OGF secret spot market. All secret bass pond bass,MASSIVE perch and THICK pumpkinseeds are safe.


----------



## Evinrude58

Not sure if I will go next year, went in last year and it really wasn't fun.


----------



## Karl Wolf

It fun when you fish with fun guys! Getting a group together and fishing next to each other, telling stories and getting wasted by the fire at night. Now that's a blast.

I was thinking about tying 50 differnt color jigs onto a net just to be funny. ODNR tried to get me once and I was talking smack to an undercover next to us.
Also I unhook every fish underwater, legal or toss back just to keep them guessing.
Elbows deep baby.


----------



## Evinrude58

Inland 95% of my fishing has been Nimmy so I don't have any secret spots. Last year I did start going to Portage more and Moggy a couple times. Next year want to fish even more at places other than Nimmy. Fishing the same lake all the time you kind of get into a rut.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Nimi is a beautiful lake and has a decent fishery for what's there. I'd fish it more if they put some pike,musky,wipers or just anything else in there. Yeah I hear of the occasional pike left in there but not worth my time.
I'd rather go and cast for musky all day,see 1 follow than catch a couple bass.
Florida spoiled me on bass.


----------



## Bass knuckles

I’ll take ya one day evinrude but I’ll have to blindfold ya on the ride there


----------



## swone

Random question: has anyone tried hooking up a harness to pull their shanty or sled? I'm having trouble with my shoulders and wondering if it might be easier to pull my shanty (it's on skis) if I get a harness and take the weight off my arm so I could walk more normally.


----------



## Karl Wolf

My buddy shad man tried hooking a harnesses up to his black lab before on a trip to Mogadore. Didn't work out so well.
Kids and pot. Lol


----------



## swone

https://www.amazon.com/Mir-BHAR-Harness-Optional-Without/dp/B075333452/ref=sr_1_14?crid=2UJXYF3T9S1Y8&dchild=1&keywords=deer%2Bdrag%2Bharness&qid=1605752310&sprefix=deer%2Bdr%2Caps%2C215&sr=8-14&th=1



Imma try this one, the reviews from Canada rave about it for pulling ice fishing equipment.


----------



## Karl Wolf

swone said:


> http://[URL]https://www.amazon.com/...05752310&sprefix=deer+dr,aps,215&sr=8-14&th=1[/URL]
> 
> Imma try this one, the reviews from Canada rave about it for pulling ice fishing equipment.


Now that looks like a great idea! Especially those cold fingers around the rope.
You going for arctic camouflage pattern so the guys can't see you on the honey hole?


----------



## kit carson

Swone lengthen your rope on your sled and put the rope over one shoulder and under your opposite arm, easy pulling buddy

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

In the reviews, everyone that had a problem with it ripping had the camouflage pattern, and it was slightly less expensive so I went with the black. Everything else I wear is black so it will fit right in. Up front, there ought to be a man in black.


----------



## Evinrude58

my concern is if you hit bad ice and you go in you may pull your gear in too or vice versa.


----------



## swone

I tried that, but the rope really cut into me. For $28 I'm going to give this a shot. My shanty pulls really easily in less than 10" of snow so I'm hoping this just makes for an even better experience. I'm constantly trying to improve how I fish on the ice, it's really easy to become complacent and set in my ways but I have more fun when I branch out and try new stuff.


----------



## swone

Evinrude58 said:


> my concern is if you hit bad ice and you go in you may pull your gear in too or vice versa.


I know it's not funny, falling through is a serious situation, but I keep picturing Wile E. Coyote when I think about this.


----------



## swone

Evinrude58 said:


> my concern is if you hit bad ice and you go in you may pull your gear in too or vice versa.


I could put rockets on the skis facing away from me so if I go in they would pull me to safety! What could possibly go wrong? Does anyone have a link to the Acme website, I think that's where he got his stuff...


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I reckon I know where the bass pond is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

That is where he gets his stuff but it never works the way the instructions say so not sure I would buy from them. Might as well buy from Walmart still won't work right but bet it is cheaper. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

X2 on what Kit said! Over one shoulder and under the other. I have a thicker rope tied to the rope that’s attached to the shanty. I walk a good 15-20 feet in front of my shack when pulling it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I am probably that in front of my smitty but more like 10-12 feet in front of shanty or sled.


----------



## icebucketjohn

4-5 more weeks fellas. MID DECEMBER


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> 4-5 more weeks fellas. MID DECEMBER


Maybe sooner for flat bellies! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Beautiful morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

swone said:


> I could put rockets on the skis facing away from me so if I go in they would pull me to safety! What could possibly go wrong? Does anyone have a link to the Acme website, I think that's where he got his stuff...


----------



## kit carson

Today's your day bobber, knock one down!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Today's your day bobber, knock one down!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


We shall see. I’m just hoping for a good clean shot If one shows up. No more heartbreakers for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Just had a little doe come by with a booner right on her ass! She was not in the mood for love


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Looking at the extended forecast I'm thinking 12-25 first ice. Crossing my fingers for a week or 2 before that though.


----------



## Dave_E

I hope you guys are right. I'm a big guy and won't go out on less than 4"
Last year was a bust for me.


----------



## Evinrude58

It is a beautiful "he who shall remain nameless" day!

Dave_E there were some big guys that got out last year but I understand and it depends where you fish. Hopefully you can get out this year a bunch of times.


----------



## Evinrude58

BB you better hurry up and get that deer I need some venison jerky for ice season.


----------



## Evinrude58

You know it is getting closer IBJ has woken from his long summer hibernation.😁😁😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> BB you better hurry up and get that deer I need some venison jerky for ice season.


My pops keeps killing them and then I gotta go help. He just smoked another one. I don’t mind tho cause who knows how many years we will be able to do this together.








It’s funny cause the 1st 3 weeks we hunted last year I shot all the deer an he was ready to give up. Then he finally got one . This season he’s on fire 3 in two weeks! I guess I placed all my stands in good spots lol. Had to hang this one in the shed full of ice cause it’s gonna get warm and we don’t want to run it up north. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> My pops keeps killing them and then I gotta go help. He just smoked another one. I don’t mind tho cause who knows how many years we will be able to do this together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s funny cause the 1st 3 weeks we hunted last year I shot all the deer an he was ready to give up. Then he finally got one . This season he’s on fire 3 in two weeks! I guess I placed all my stands in good spots lol. Had to hang this one in the shed full of ice cause it’s gonna get warm and we don’t want to run it up north.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe you should trade stands with your pops for the afternoon???????


----------



## Bprice1031

Check out this little deer a guy shot in Ohio earlier in November.









The Biggest Buck of the Season?


Ohio bowhunter takes a giant non-typical whitetail that green scores 252 Pope and Young inches.




www.outdoorlife.com


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Maybe you should trade stands with your pops for the afternoon???????


All 3 were shot from different stands lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

I shot my buck this year from my son's stand on Sunday the 8th...the day after he was there and saw deer but none close enough...he didn't want to get up early again and stayed home...told me to hunt his stand...so, I did...he was happy for me, but a little pissed.


----------



## Evinrude58

See that is the problem Dave he keeps moving to where the deer are. Make him stay in one stand where he has already got one and you move around until you catch up.😁😁😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> See that is the problem Dave he keeps moving to where the deer are. Make him stay in one stand where he has already got one and you move around until you catch up.


He’s tagged out for this county so all he’s gotta worry about is keeping wood in the stove. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Good so hurry up and get a deer so I can get making jerky for ice season.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> He’s tagged out for this county so all he’s gotta worry about is keeping wood in the stove.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you're in the hot seat for the rest of the weekend. Good luck, be safe, and DO IT UP!!!! 💪💪💪


----------



## Evinrude58

Drove by Nimmy today and the lake is down 2 feet so far. If it goes down much more campground cove will definitely fish different.


----------



## Evinrude58

It has been so quiet and peaceful the last few days.


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s dreadful warm an windy this morning. I’m prepared to sway around in my tree this morning yesterday evening ways like being in the crows nest riding out a hurricane hoping it lays down a little come daybreak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Good luck out there BB and enjoy what time you can with your dad. I miss spending some of those fall mornings in a lofty perch watching the world wake up.


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea Dave enjoy your time with your Dad. Although still alive my Dad moved to Texas just before I went in the service over 40 years ago so other than when I was stationed there for a couple of years in the mid 80s I rarely see him.


----------



## Bprice1031

Are you and your pops processing all the deer or are you taking them to a butcher?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Are you and your pops processing all the deer or are you taking them to a butcher?


Sent them to Dumas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

bobberbucket said:


> Sent them to Dumas
> 
> Yep...they do a good job there.


----------



## Bprice1031

You see anything today from your stand?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You see anything today from your stand?


Lots o squirrels bucks are running the doe so hard it’s all luck right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

The bucks running the does hard didn't seem to stop your dad.😁😂🤣 He still got his 3.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> The bucks running the does hard didn't seem to stop your dad. He still got his 3.


The difference between dad an I is he will shoot anything an I won’t . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> The difference between dad an I is he will shoot anything an I won’t .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think your pops needs to give you some lessons. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## kit carson

Good luck today bobber I'm in my yteestand also









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Good luck today bobber I'm in my yteestand also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Now I need to be in Kit's tree stand that is my style.


----------



## 82441

kit carson said:


> Good luck today bobber I'm in my yteestand also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Hope those nasty Marlboro cigarette butts aren’t going in the water.


----------



## Evinrude58

Hey Stan nobody sees your posts.🤣🤣🤣 Only way anyone can tell you even posted is to right on the thread list it shows who posted last and how long ago for each thread.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Hey Stan nobody sees your posts.🤣🤣🤣 Only way anyone can tell you even posted is to right on the thread list it shows who posted last and how long ago for each thread.


Good information guy


----------



## bobberbucket

My experience is sooooo much nicer without Stan. I don’t even see anything at all on my mobile not even that he posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Only shows who last posted so once someone else does it shows them.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’m just confused as to why the mods never suspended him or banned him. If it were BB, myself, or even good ole BigEyurk25 we would’ve been popped real quick saying the stuff Stan said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m just confused as to why the mods never suspended him or banned him. If it were BB, myself, or even good ole BigEyurk25 we would’ve been popped real quick saying the stuff Stan said
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s fine we self quarantined from Stan and we don’t need no mod squad up in here getting busy. Lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey IHD how'd you do these past couple of nights casting the shores of Erie?


----------



## Karl Wolf

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m just confused as to why the mods never suspended him or banned him. If it were BB, myself, or even good ole BigEyurk25 we would’ve been popped real quick saying the stuff Stan said
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got a message from the mods about a comment I made that didn't even say anything inappropriate. Waiting for a reply as to what words I used that were inappropriate.

I have a feeling I'll eventually be banned because of censorship on this site.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey IHD how'd you do these past couple of nights casting the shores of Erie?


Haven’t fished since those 2 last Saturday, I’ll be out tomorrow night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I like the way that’s trending!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Haven’t fished since those 2 last Saturday, I’ll be out tomorrow night
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you going tomorrow night? They are calling for rain all day and night


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Karl Wolf said:


> View attachment 458975
> 
> 
> Are you going tomorrow night? They are calling for rain all day and night


Rain doesn’t stop me, I don’t melt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Rain doesn’t stop me, I don’t melt!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like your way of thinking! If it's a light drizzle, I'll probably go also.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Karl Wolf said:


> I like your way of thinking! If it's a light drizzle, I'll probably go also.


Last I heard evinrude is joining me, plus my usual brawl/ ice tournament buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Last I heard evinrude is joining me, plus my usual brawl/ ice tournament buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You guys fishing those rocks on the point Bassknuckles took me to?


----------



## kit carson

Me.and.my buddy just left erie outfitters thought we had a qualifier 32 inch 11.040lbs. Couple ounces more we might of.made it.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Me.and.my buddy just left erie outfitters thought we had a qualifier 32 inch 11.040lbs. Couple ounces more we might of.made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Nice!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Karl Wolf said:


> You guys fishing those rocks on the point Bassknuckles took me to?


No going out East


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> No going out East
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fairport?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Karl Wolf said:


> Fairport?


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Haven’t fished since those 2 last Saturday, I’ll be out tomorrow night
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a little disappointed in you. I've never known you not to get out and fish, unless you're tied up with some woman. What happened to to the IHD we all know?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm a little disappointed in you. I've never known you not to get out and fish, unless you're tied up with some woman. What happened to to the IHD we all know?


I started working for the first time since April 7th. Worked 55 hours this first full week. I don’t have a chance to get out. Don’t even get to see the lady during the week being that she’s in mentor and I’m in stow. In mentor today and tomorrow, that’s why I’ll be in fairport tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I started working for the first time since April 7th. Worked 55 hours this first full week. I don’t have a chance to get out. Don’t even get to see the lady during the week being that she’s in mentor and I’m in stow. In mentor today and tomorrow, that’s why I’ll be in fairport tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's the IHD we know!


----------



## Evinrude58

Why would you let rain stop you from fishing? The fish don't care if it is raining they are already wet. If you want to catch fish you must become one with the fish. 😁😁😁

Now to prepare go buy yourself a dozen crawlers and have a snack.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> Why would you let rain stop you from fishing? The fish don't care if it is raining they are already wet. If you want to catch fish you must become one with the fish. 😁😁😁
> 
> Now to prepare go buy yourself a dozen crawlers and have a snack.


Apparently I've become to soft! Hope you guys smash them tomorrow. I'd ask to tag along but if it's only a drizzle my pops wants to go out on the boat for a couple hours


----------



## Bass knuckles

kit carson said:


> Me.and.my buddy just left erie outfitters thought we had a qualifier 32 inch 11.040lbs. Couple ounces more we might of.made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Nice job kit, will that get you a placing at least?


----------



## kit carson

2 ounces shy of fifth place so far

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

kit carson said:


> 2 ounces shy of fifth place so far
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


That's a beast of an eye


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s a nice chilly Stan free morning. I see the air temperatures A’h falling looking really good end of the week & early next week. Waters getting heavy as the temperature falls couple weeks it’s gonna get skimmy in some well known areas. #freezebabyfreeze


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

My luck Kit will be that I catch a 12lber tonight while casting and I ain't it the brawl.


----------



## Evinrude58

Yes it is a nice chilly Stan free morning! May the days get cooler each day until the average temp is about 15 at night and 20 during the day.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Seeming rather fishy out there for some walleye this evening!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

10-0 boys!!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

crappieboo420 said:


> 10-0 boys!!!!


Don’t make me put you on stans list, 7-3 over here and I’m plenty content with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I'm sure there is a pittspuke forum, this is northeast Ohio site, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I don’t really mind that they’re 10-0, at 7-3 I feel like I have been laid off from The Factory of Sadness


----------



## crappieboo420

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Don’t make me put you on stans list, 7-3 over here and I’m plenty content with it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When we lose I will stop till then forget about the clowns.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

crappieboo420 said:


> When we lose I will stop till then forget about the clowns.


I’ll unblock you next Sunday then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

People still watch professional football? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> People still watch professional football?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think I’m doing right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s cold. I like it. A lot. Seriously I love it!  

I see starting Saturday the cold temperatures becoming more dominant it’s looking to be a nice cold week for shotgun season. I’ll bet it’s pretty skimmy in the usual joints after gun week. 

Due to some circumstances I’m stuck at home awaiting some test results. Hopefully the results come in and are negative before thanksgiving as not to screw up my annual hunting trip with a close friend.


----------



## swone

file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/63/03/AFCD50FD-E3F4-4599-BD82-8A51806D57D0/httpsvredditrth0dukonq061DASH_1080mp4.mov
And now I need lures that fly


----------



## icebucketjohn

Surface temps starting to drop. THAT'S NICE!
😀


----------



## kit carson

Definately moving in the right direction 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> It’s cold. I like it. A lot. Seriously I love it!
> 
> I se starting Saturday the cold temperatures becoming more dominant it’s looking to be a nice cold week for shotgun season. I’ll bet it’s pretty skimmy in the usual joints after gun week.
> 
> Due to some circumstances I’m stuck at home awaiting some test results. Hopefully the results come in and are negative before thanksgiving as not to screw up my annual hunting trip with a close friend.


Sounds like your selfish. Stay home and take care of your Covid family


----------



## Evinrude58

Went to LE casting for eyes last night. It started out ok and missed one hit, then after about an hour the wind changed direction and picked up quite a bit. When casting north the lure went 60 feet out then blew back about 20 feet before it hit the water. Ended up calling it a night after about 2 and a half hours as casting was just about impossible.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Went to LE casting for eyes last night. It started out ok and missed one hit, then after about an hour the wind changed direction and picked up quite a bit. When casting north the lure went 60 feet out then blew back about 20 feet before it hit the water. Ended up calling it a night after about 2 and a half hours as casting was just about impossible.


We will try it again on a better night buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Looks.lije Tuesday and Wednesday night winds shift back to the south

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Still was nice to get out. Haven't done much casting this year so feeling it a bit in my right elbow.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Went to LE casting for eyes last night. It started out ok and missed one hit, then after about an hour the wind changed direction and picked up quite a bit. When casting north the lure went 60 feet out then blew back about 20 feet before it hit the water. Ended up calling it a night after about 2 and a half hours as casting was just about impossible.


. I could of told ya it was going to be a tough bite


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Still was nice to get out. Haven't done much casting this year so feeling it a bit in my right elbow.


Haha I feel it! That happens if I haven’t casted in a couple weeks. I’ll may try again Wednesday night after work since no work on Thursday. Should also be out Friday and Saturday being the tournament ends on Sunday morn. My buddy said fairport coast guard was going on the loud speaker at 9:30pm the other night kicking people off the wall and then driving around making sure everyone was gone by 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Wednesday is wet again but the good news is winds is out of the south. Depends what time you are going I may be in Wednesday. Weekend not sure yet but will probably go to dock tournament as grandson wants to go at the moment.


----------



## lureluzer

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Haha I feel it! That happens if I haven’t casted in a couple weeks. I’ll may try again Wednesday night after work since no work on Thursday. Should also be out Friday and Saturday being the tournament ends on Sunday morn. My buddy said fairport coast guard was going on the loud speaker at 9:30pm the other night kicking people off the wall and then driving around making sure everyone was gone by 10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a bunch of BS. You'd think they'd have more important things to do. Smh


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

EVERY TIME I CHECK IS GETS BETTER AND BETTER! It’s a comin boys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Technically there is zero chance of a December hurricane as the season ends in November. They only call them hurricanes during hurricane season.


----------



## Evinrude58

Ice will be here soon as IBJ texted me earlier so he is completely awake from his long summer nap.


----------



## dlancy

He hibernates the opposite way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea IBJ is kind of a raeb, you know a backwards bear. 😁 😁 😁 Goes to sleep about mid March and wakes up sometime in November for winter,


----------



## bobberbucket

Nice an cold just how it should be! 

If this trend keeps up we could be checking some early sweet sweet December ice in a couple weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

What a nice crispy morning. Won't be long fellas!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Ice fishing Portage Lakes PLX on the weekends is pure suicide these days. It's not enjoyable while Snowmobiles, ATV's, Mini-bikes & Motorcycles are roaring past ya at 60mph+ and within feet of ya. I'll hit Nimmy & North, but for the othrrs FORGET IT. It ain't worth the danger of stupidi drivers.


----------



## kit carson

I have been hearing about those crazy people out on those lakes for years, IBJ I need to get you on westbranch for some.peace and quiet!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Ice fishing Portage Lakes PLX on the weekends is pure suicide these days. It's not enjoyable while Snowmobiles, ATV's, Mini-bikes & Motorcycles are roaring past ya at 60mph+ and within feet of ya. I'll hit Nimmy & North, but for the othrrs FORGET IT. It ain't worth the danger of stupidi drivers.


Yeah once it’s thick enough for sleds and quads it’s time to move on. It’s always been a bit of a nuisance on the main chain sometimes dangerous. 

But with the popularity of Utvs , quads & sleds and a huge influx of non local riders trailering into the bars & ramps drinking heavily and riding wild with minimal knowledge of the lake & or ice conditions . It’s not even worth it anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Sounds like a plan Kit


----------



## bobberbucket

I personally know and have ridden myself out there with plenty of respectful people just enjoying themselves. It’s like anything you get a bunch of people together there’s bound some trouble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well boys received the bad news today. My deer hunting trip is ruined and I’m stuck in the house till at least December 9th at the moment. Bummer


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Well boys received the bad news today. My deer hunting trip is ruined and I’m stuck in the house till at least December 9th at the moment. Bummer


KARMA GOT YOU And u told me to lick door knobs. I think you did.


----------



## Evinrude58

Sounds like someone is on a 14 day quarantine.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Sounds like someone is on a 14 day quarantine.


KARMA


----------



## Evinrude58

I have thought about getting some of those stop strips the cops use and freezing them to the ice surrounding me while ice fishing at Portage.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> I have thought about getting some of those stop strips the cops use and freezing them to the ice surrounding me while ice fishing at Portage.


Your asking for a lawsuit. Dumb idea


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Guys I’m going to be honest right now, I have a hard time believing it myself, if I wasn’t headed to work I’d turn back and confirm but, for those familiar with hudson, I’m 99% sure I just saw skim ice on the pond at the bottom of the bridge on terex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Just to reiterate from yesterday, every time I look at the 15 day it gets better and better! I can hear the ice building from here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken Pfeiler




----------



## Lil' Rob

Had some sleet pellets mixed with freezing rain for a little while earlier here in Medina...back and forth between that and a drizzle.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I won’t post the pics again, but I just looked again, another 3° colder each of those days! BB, what was your prediction day again? It’s lookin mighty fine!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

dave, theres no place better to quarantine than in the woods by yourself. had the same deal back in march and 4 days later i was at plx catching crappie, as long as your feeling no effects give it a shot. after all a fella who has no fear of thin ice should keep doing the things he loves....just stay away from people


----------



## Evinrude58

Truthfully I think he is just trying cover up so he doesn't have to give me venison to make jerky for ice season. 😁 😁 😁 

cement, people been telling him for years to stay away from people.🤣🤣🤣

Dave, cement is right the woods are a great place to stay away from people.


----------



## kit carson

Dave i think I tested positive for something in the 70's and they treated it with pennisylin, don't remember alot about the 70's, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Or was it people telling him to stay away or go away.😂🤣🤣


----------



## cement569

yep kit, there was a virus going around in the 70s, i think it was called.....the love virus


----------



## Evinrude58

Made it thru the 70's and 80's without testing positive for that virus. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Redheads

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Guys I’m going to be honest right now, I have a hard time believing it myself, if I wasn’t headed to work I’d turn back and confirm but, for those familiar with hudson, I’m 99% sure I just saw skim ice on the pond at the bottom of the bridge on terex
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Duck hunted today and there was plenty of skim ice in most places where there were less than 2 ft of water.

After launching the boat parking the vehical and walking back,the water had frozen on the ramp, wasn't expecting that. I hope that nobody had problems launching after me.
Time to start letting the trailer drain before pulling it all the way out and putting rock salt in the truck


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Redheads said:


> Duck hunted today and there was plenty of skim ice in most places where there were less than 2 ft of water.
> 
> After launching the boat parking the vehical and walking back,the water had frozen on the ramp, wasn't expecting that. I hope that nobody had problems launching after me.
> Time to start letting the trailer drain before pulling it all the way out and putting rock salt in the truck


Tis the season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Let it freeze, let it freeze, let it freeze!


----------



## Evinrude58

I not sure if I could duck hunt. Every time I missed I would expect to see the laughing dog from the Nintendo game. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Currently seeing a stretch of 8 days, warmest is 37° with coldest low being 22°. Bring those down a hair more and we will have 3” on protected bays and ponds!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

ok everybody get all the fans you have and turn them on full blast facing south. Maybe that will pull some colder air our way.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

As soon as I read that I did so, evinrude! Even though it blows down on me, it’s the thought that counts in this circumstance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

It also wouldn't hurt for everyone to put their AC on as low as it will go and to make as much ice as they can to dump in the lakes. I got 14 trays in the freezer now.


----------



## bobberbucket

I see it was busy up in here last night! I should have stayed awake past 8 lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Truthfully I think he is just trying cover up so he doesn't have to give me venison to make jerky for ice season.
> 
> cement, people been telling him for years to stay away from people.
> 
> Dave, cement is right the woods are a great place to stay away from people.


There will still be jerky! Plus I’ve still got extended gun weekend , ML season, and bow hunting continues till feb if I wanna off that tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> dave, theres no place better to quarantine than in the woods by yourself. had the same deal back in march and 4 days later i was at plx catching crappie, as long as your feeling no effects give it a shot. after all a fella who has no fear of thin ice should keep doing the things he loves....just stay away from people


I wish I could go be in the woods. Problem is if I were to up an go my wife’s gonna throw me out while I’m gone . 

And I know if I go all the neighboring deer hunters mostly older folks will be coming to visit me and have drinks & most of them won’t except “ stay away I’ve got the rona “ as an answer. I really don’t want to pass this on to someone who’s body cannot handle it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Currently seeing a stretch of 8 days, warmest is 37° with coldest low being 22°. Bring those down a hair more and we will have 3” on protected bays and ponds!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The magic formula is something like a couple single digit nights then add 3 nights in the teens and 2 in the 20s.  BAM We’re walking on water! 

Well actually I’m walking on water and your keeping a vigilant watch from shore while I poke around. But not long after that we’re A’h fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

I ain't scared of that thin stuff! I'll be out poking skim every morning till I can stand on it. Keep me in the loop if you guys find some and I'll do the same.


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> I ain't scared of that thin stuff! I'll be out poking skim every morning till I can stand on it. Keep me in the loop if you guys find some and I'll do the same.


We know your no stranger to the thin ice! I’ve seen you in action. You’ll definitely be in the know when it’s time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Anyone see the vehicle that went in nimi this morning? I was headed home and it looked like someone launched one headed down center rd. up the South Main dam side. They were backing a tow truck up to the lake when I passed.


----------



## Evinrude58

Didn't see that one but they should have left it in the lake as structure. I remember a few years ago someone side imaged a car and they pulled it out. Sure enough I was there a week later and a hump I use to do well at was gone.
I seen one last winter or year before some idiot drove down past the gate and down the trail at c4. After he got half way down he tried to turn around and backed it off and into the lake. Think IBJ was with me that day.


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave you don't have the covid you must have a computer virus and thru all your chatting in here you spread your germs and now I have it.😁😁😁 Woke up this morning feeling a bit off so no fishing this evening for me.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave you don't have the covid you must have a computer virus and thru all your chatting in here you spread your germs and now I have it. Woke up this morning feeling a bit off so no fishing this evening for me.


I gots the rona stay back lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> I gots the rona stay back lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best line to use at the walleye run next year


----------



## Evinrude58

> bobberbucket said:
> I gots the rona stay back lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best line to use at the walleye run next year 

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

I wish I didn’t have the rona it’s screwing up my hunting. It’s not that much fun that the wife & 2 of my 3 kids have it too. It’s definitely a different thanksgiving here this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> I wish I didn’t have the rona it’s screwing up my hunting. It’s not that much fun that the wife & 2 of my 3 kids have it too. It’s definitely a different thanksgiving here this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best wishes to you,your family and I hope you have a speedy recovery. I need you guys in prime condition for ice fishing so I can learn (steal) all your honeyholes


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> Best wishes to you,your family and I hope you have a speedy recovery. I need you guys in prime condition for ice fishing so I can learn (steal) all your honeyholes


Well **** was hoping to steal your honeyholes. Hopefully IceHoleDestroyer will share his with us! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> Well **** was hoping to steal your honeyholes. Hopefully IceHoleDestroyer will share his with us!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no honeyholes. Spent all my time scouting for honeyholes but only finding A holes out on the ice.
Wasted much of my youth trying to get a walleye through the ice at nimi when I should have been scouting mosquito. 

Dont know much about pymi,finally fished it twice this year. I'd reall like to hit the northern end trying for perch and eyes. If that lake freezes good, I'd like to make a 3 day trip out of it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> I have no honeyholes. Spent all my time scouting for honeyholes but only finding A holes out on the ice.
> Wasted much of my youth trying to get a walleye through the ice at nimi when I should have been scouting mosquito.
> 
> Dont know much about pymi,finally fished it twice this year. I'd reall like to hit the northern end trying for perch and eyes. If that lake freezes good, I'd like to make a 3 day trip out of it.


I think everyone local gets wrapped up in hunting ghosts at nimi. Lord knows I did too many times! 

I’ll fish just about anywhere except skeeter I hate it there! But i may give it a poke this winter just once.


----------



## 82441

Karl Wolf said:


> Best wishes to you,your family and I hope you have a speedy recovery. I need you guys in prime condition for ice fishing so I can learn (steal) all your honeyholes


Hey Karl. I got some honey holes at PLX I’ll show you it the lakes freeze.!!!


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> I think everyone local gets wrapped up in hunting ghosts at nimi. Lord knows I did too many times!
> 
> I’ll fish just about anywhere except skeeter I hate it there! But i may give it a poke this winter just once.


I've never been a fan of skeeter myself. Dont like the size,shape,wind or scenery. But I do like catching fish.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Karl Wolf said:


> I have no honeyholes. Spent all my time scouting for honeyholes but only finding A holes out on the ice.
> Wasted much of my youth trying to get a walleye through the ice at nimi when I should have been scouting mosquito.
> 
> Dont know much about pymi,finally fished it twice this year. I'd reall like to hit the northern end trying for perch and eyes. If that lake freezes good, I'd like to make a 3 day trip out of it.


Local northerns thru the ice is by far best at skeeter. Many, many pike in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Crankit said:


> Hey Karl. I got some honey holes at PLX I’ll show you it the lakes freeze.!!!


My buddy Pikedaddy fishes turkeyfoot there for the redears. The state park is his backyard. Ever since they stopped stocking saugeye in the Plx, I stopped fishing them.
I do like to fish that one bay on nimi for ears though.


----------



## Karl Wolf

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Local northerns thru the ice is by far best at skeeter. Many, many pike in there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got tipups and jawjackers with ugly sticks primed and ready for those pike!

Honestly I've fished skeeter maybe 10 times including ice and boat. Best eye fishing I ever had at skeeter was night fishing stick baits in the hot summer.

One day I'll get a limit there. One day....


----------



## bobberbucket

Too much dragging & drilling at skito . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> Too much dragging & drilling at skito .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As a fat boy now, I second that.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Too much dragging & drilling at skito .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


()


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Got my ice honey hole at Skeeter for Perch and Crappie. Ok since IBJ was the one with navonics when we found it maybe it is his.😁😁😁 Now we just need the ice. Might even have a secret spot or two at Nimmy.


----------



## kit carson

Love me some skeeter guys, walleye and pike there are a blast, and yes a hell of a drag.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Skeeter pike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Nice bait IHD. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Evinrude58

Dragging is why I have a smitty and drilling is why I have a gas auger.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Nice bait IHD.


30” I mean not giant but not bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Here’s a 33” musk thru the ice just for fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Here’s a 33” musk thru the ice just for fun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking smelt!


----------



## Evinrude58

Just noticed that Stan must still be posting in the hardwater section because where it lists top contributors for the month he is still in third. Must have to hit him in the head with a baseball bat to get his attention.


----------



## bobberbucket

A’h Memories @IceHoleDestroyer


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## Bprice1031

Evinrude58 said:


> Got my ice honey hole at Skeeter for Perch and Crappie. Ok since IBJ was the one with navonics when we found it maybe it is his.😁😁😁 Now we just need the ice. Might even have a secret spot or two at Nimmy.



Those aren't your spots either. Somebody else was with you fishing those days too. 
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket

Sorry boys I got caught up reminiscing and I had to post it from my browser since I’m out of freebies on the app for the month lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Maybe just a little more ice porn wouldn’t hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

dave, your right about the drag and hole drilling at mosquito. the season that we had the 16 in. of ice i pulled a muscule in my rib cage hurt for about a week....problaly would have killed a normal guy. so i got smart and bought a hand held gps and everytime i marked structure and caught fish i would store it. that was from the boat and on the ice, i currently have 7 spots all within about a 100 yd. radius. alot less drilling for sure


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> dave, your right about the drag and hole drilling at mosquito. the season that we had the 16 in. of ice i pulled a muscule in my rib cage hurt for about a week....problaly would have killed a normal guy. so i got smart and bought a hand held gps and everytime i marked structure and caught fish i would store it. that was from the boat and on the ice, i currently have 7 spots all within about a 100 yd. radius. alot less drilling for sure


That lake hates me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well my last attempt at posting multiple photos was semi successful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Keep the porn going guys, this old guy is getting excited. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Keep the porn going guys, this old guy is getting excited.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Keeps posting double and not all the wants I want but I’m getting some through lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sorry IHD had to do it, one hell of a fight
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Come on fellas bust out that old dusty ice fishing porn! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## cement569

easy kit, wouldnt want you to strip a gear...lol


----------



## bobberbucket

All this ancient ice porn might help bring the cold weather around!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

I'd say this was the prettiest pumpkinseed I ever caught. This was on the NY trip I took


----------



## Lil' Rob

Pike from Wellington Upground...only 27"...but a nice fight in about 25' of water...


----------



## Karl Wolf

Unfortunately lost my huge fishing album data and only a few pics of my fishing career floating around


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## Lil' Rob

My son at Wellington Upground










IBJ with his Smitty at Mosquito.........


----------



## Lil' Rob

Good day at East Harbor...


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Just from last ice season, a few random pics. I’ll post more later tonight, stuck at work at the moment!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Only shows one from my end, I selected 9, are y’all seeing just the one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Just from last ice season, a few random pics. I’ll post more later tonight, stuck at work at the moment!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Here’s just a few, gotta get back to work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Here’s a 33” musk thru the ice just for fun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmm that looks like edinboro lake pa


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Hmmmm that looks like edinboro lake pa


Say what? No way, never heard of it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## Evinrude58

Stop posting the pics Dave you are getting Kit excited and at his age it could kill him. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Evinrude58

Bprice I actually do have a spot that I fish from the boat at Nimmy that I have never taken anyone to that I usually do well at. The other secret spot was removed a few years ago guess they needed to see if there was a body in it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Bprice I actually do have a spot that I fish from the boat at Nimmy that I have never taken anyone to that I usually do well at. The other secret spot was removed a few years ago guess they needed to see if there was a body in it.


If you like that type you of “structure “ try summit lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Nesmith Lake has atleast one of those structures too. I knew the guy that did it and was there when he put 2 police cruisers in the lake back in 72 or 73. As far as I remember they only recovered one.


----------



## bobberbucket

Best fishing in the portage lakes Nesmith , Summit, & Dollar lakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Your so right I got so excited I just dropped $250 at marks baitshop. Now I have to borrow some.money from the wife to hit erie in the morning, Friday and all day Saturday. Thats alright I will get it back when I win the fall brawl, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

your right about summit lake, used to fish it back in the 80s but that area is very dangerous. its a shame because some of the biggest bass me and my brother caught over the years were caught there. and the pan fish are pretty good there too


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> your right about summit lake, used to fish it back in the 80s but that area is very dangerous. its a shame because some of the biggest bass me and my brother caught over the years were caught there. and the pan fish are pretty good there too


It can bit interesting over there for sure not a night fishing destination. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

You guys are getting as girly as the people in the derailer thread. They let little things like a mere torn rotator cuff stop them from fishing. Now you guys are letting a few gun shots keep you off a good fishing lake. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> You guys are getting as girly as the people in the derailer thread. They let little things like a mere torn rotator cuff stop them from fishing. Now you guys are letting a few gun shots keep you off a good fishing lake.


No more dangerous than the bridge at eddies actually .


----------



## Evinrude58

The only danger at the bridge is getting hit by one of the idiots that speed thru there. I should know was about 10 years ago I got mirror clipped out there,


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> The only danger at the bridge is getting hit by one of the idiots that speed thru there. I should know was about 10 years ago I got mirror clipped out there,


I’ve seen and herd of wild stuff at that bridge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

over the years it has gotten bad around there, i worked off and on for 10 years on the eastside of cleveland for cmha in the brick city projects and this place ranks right up there. as for gun shots they dont worry me....its the ones you dont hear


----------



## Evinrude58

Wildest thing I seen at the bridge is someone actually calling and getting pizza delivered there.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Wildest thing I seen at the bridge is someone actually calling and getting pizza delivered there.


Done that on the ice before!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Seen someone do that at c1 a few years back. When they were placing their order they actually asked if we wanted to order anything. Girl got to the parking lot and he met her there to get his pizza.


----------



## kit carson

I won't be able to wish everyone a safe and happy Thanksgiving in the morning so I'm doing It now, phone don't work to good when your out fishing in 70+ feet of water. Have a kickass day everyone and we will all be getting together soon for our meet and greet. My vexilar is all charged up I will be on the prowl at daylight.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

kit, while i will be eating all this food ill be thinking about you out there, but i know when you get home mama will have you a spread....happy turkey day and go get them brother


----------



## kit carson

Thanks Dennis appreciate it

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Good luck kit! HAPPY THANKSGIVING to the great people on ogf

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Will someone take me out and show me the ropes this winter? Not looking for anyone’s honey holes or secret spots. Just wanna get my kids to catch a few fish.
Thx


----------



## Evinrude58

Sure I will show you a couple nice spots will even let you approach them first. Now how much you weigh? So I know how much lead to give you.😇😇


----------



## Fish2Win

Got these off the internet!! Looks like fun


----------



## Evinrude58

And that was lead as in the mineral 😇 😇


----------



## Bprice1031

Fish2Win said:


> Will someone take me out and show me the ropes this winter? Not looking for anyone’s honey holes or secret spots. Just wanna get my kids to catch a few fish.
> Thx


This has to be some of the funniest sh!? I've read through out this thread.


----------



## bobberbucket

Happy thanksgiving everyone!  

Good luck with them eyes today Kit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Nice way to start my morning, reading all these posts and enjoying all the pictures.


----------



## bobberbucket

I feel some more throwback porn coming later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

DSCF5568




__
swone


__
Jan 9, 2010


__
2


----------



## swone

I don't have very many good ice pictures, I kept dropping my phone down the hole so I stopped taking it with me. This is a limit I got on Erie ten years ago, the picture was in my driveway in Green. I know I have a fantastic picture of a certain contributor to this thread feeding a dink perch to a red tail hawk, but I can't find it anywhere, a lot of those pictures have inaccurate time stamps and are all jumbled up.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Take your pic of whichever brings a smile. Here's some porn.

Anxiously awaiting for some hard water drillin'



















  








Nathans_Lk_Erie_Walleye_Feb_15_2014_003




__
icebucketjohn


__
Feb 22, 2014




Nathan's Lake Erie Walleye Feb 15, 2014


----------



## bobberbucket

Here’s one from a couple years back. Nimi campground ‘Twas a packed house. Myself ,F2W Evenrude58, I think maybe swone too? & possibly jiggingjacks,? Dude walked straight over to the sketchy ice where nobody was fishing for visually obvious reasons. and went splish splash!

Edit : Dude did get out and go set up with his buddy afterward an fished on. At least he was a man about it.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 459259
> Here’s one from a couple years back. Nimi campground ‘Twas a packed house. Myself ,F2W Evenrude58, I think maybe swone too? & possibly jiggingjacks,? Dude walked straight over to the sketchy ice where nobody was fishing for visually obvious reasons. and went splish splash!
> 
> Edit : Dude did get out and go set up with his buddy afterward an fished on. At least he was a man about it.



Isn't that about the time Swone copywrited "safety shame"?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Isn't that about the time Swone copywrited "safety shame"?


Was probably during that era 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Loading up and heading to attwood fellas. Hope my pops gets his first keeper sized saugeye today.
Used to do really well at attwood but got skunked there this spring for the first time ever. Time for a rematch!


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 459259
> Here’s one from a couple years back. Nimi campground ‘Twas a packed house. Myself ,F2W Evenrude58, I think maybe swone too? & possibly jiggingjacks,? Dude walked straight over to the sketchy ice where nobody was fishing for visually obvious reasons. and went splish splash!
> 
> Edit : Dude did get out and go set up with his buddy afterward an fished on. At least he was a man about it.


I couldn’t stop laughing!! We told him not to go over there. Thank god the water was only 3 ft deep. Ibj may have the fastest entry/exit of any grown man I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Fish2Win

More pics from this guys internet page


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> I couldn’t stop laughing!! We told him not to go over there. Thank god the water was only 3 ft deep. Ibj may have the fastest entry/exit of any grown man I’ve ever seen.


Don’t forget that old man in the bay runner with his daughter slowly sinking without a care in the world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

swone said:


> DSCF5568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> swone
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 9, 2010
> 
> 
> __
> 2


Looks like that limit cost you a nice ice rod 😭


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> Don’t forget that old man in the bay runner with his daughter slowly sinking without a care in the world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya he was all zipped up in his coffin shanty. You couldn’t get me in one of those things. Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Ya he was all zipped up in his coffin shanty. You couldn’t get me in one of those things. Lol


Some days I miss my coffin. Caught lots of fish in that old frabil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I hope this forecast also brings a smile to yalls faces this morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

YOU BETCHA!!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea IBJ was in and out so fast I don't think he even got wet. I remember telling that guy at campground that area wasn't safe and 10 seconds later in he went. The Bay runner dude made me real nervous thought for sure he would go in. When he came out the ice was creaking so bad I told him he might not want to be out there. Couldn't believe his 400lb butt got into that Bay Runner with his 250lb daughter. That Bay Runner sank down so much that puddle was ten feet across and probably 2 inches deep.


----------



## Evinrude58

Hopefully Kit doesn't get too excited but here are a couple pics

First pick was that grandson's first fish thru the ice.


----------



## kit carson

Damn guys here we go again, excitement is setting in again

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Happy Thanksgiving y’all bunch of crazies! Hoping ice season is just around the corner!


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Happy Thanksgiving y’all bunch of crazies! Hoping ice season is just around the corner!


Happy thanksgiving. Been wondering where you was! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Ready for the ice! Happy thanksgiving water walkers!


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Happy thanksgiving. Been wondering where you was!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been spending all my spare time in the woods, but I am ready to get on the ice this year. Looks a lot more promising than last year.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Been spending all my spare time in the woods, but I am ready to get on the ice this year. Looks a lot more promising than last year.


I was spending lots of time in the woods till the woo flu got up in my house. Now I’m gonna be doing the late season deer thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nice pics Dustin!! 😀


----------



## bobberbucket

Temperatures are headed in the right direction I’m loving it!  Definitely needed to see that this morning I was needing a morale booster. 

The Rona kicked my A$$ last night! Hopefully that was the worst of it cause it wasn’t fun. Still have the fever this morning but not nearly as bad as last night. Last night was like nothing I’ve ever experienced or care to repeat if someone would have offered to put me down I would have definitely thought about it.


----------



## swone

hope you feel better soon bobber. Hope everyone had a decent holiday in light of the circumstances, I was excited to see the predicted temperatures


----------



## swone

The Rona kicked my A$$ last night! Hopefully that was the worst of it cause it wasn’t fun. Still have the fever this morning but not nearly as bad as last night. Last night was like nothing I’ve ever experienced or care to repeat if someone would have offered to put me down I would have definitely thought about it.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> The Rona kicked my A$$ last night! Hopefully that was the worst of it cause it wasn’t fun. Still have the fever this morning but not nearly as bad as last night. Last night was like nothing I’ve ever experienced or care to repeat if someone would have offered to put me down I would have definitely thought about it.



View attachment 459373
[/QUOTE]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I am extremely honored that you quoted me in your 5000th post! Here's looking forward to 5000 more!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I am extremely honored that you quoted me in your 5000th post! Here's looking forward to 5000 more!


Lmao making history with my ole pal Steve! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crickets up in here today  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Crickets up in here today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Work work work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

😢I wasn't in on his 5000th post. Guess I know where I stand,


----------



## Evinrude58

Was busy this morning so hadn't even turned on the computer. But now I am here to liven things up.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> I wasn't in on his 5000th post. Guess I know where I stand,


Here buddy, you can be involved in my 678th post! Prob more like 2-3K if you count Bigeyurk25, but it’s a bigger achievement to be in one of mine than BB’s!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Grandson wants to fish in the morning so thinking of the 43 pier so we can use the camera and the flashers. Only place I can think of that we can really do that.


----------



## Karl Wolf

My buddy steve I camp with sometimes wants to go fishing tomorrow. Thinking either north end of mosquito fishing plastics or heading to WB in search of musky.

Life choices are hard!


----------



## Evinrude58

True one of your posts is probably a higher honor than BB's.😂😂😂


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Work work work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> True one of your posts is probably a higher honor than BB's.


Totally a higher honor I’m no YouTube star. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I was a tv star. Was on the news twice.


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Here buddy, you can be involved in my 678th post! Prob more like 2-3K if you count Bigeyurk25, but it’s a bigger achievement to be in one of mine than BB’s!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think of how many deleted threads and removed posts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

well three times if you count America's Most Wanted.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Grandson wants to fish in the morning so thinking of the 43 pier so we can use the camera and the flashers. Only place I can think of that we can really do that.


I’ll shoot you a message on this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Grandson wants to fish in the morning so thinking of the 43 pier so we can use the camera and the flashers. Only place I can think of that we can really do that.


The Gorge metro park & Silver creek metro park are 2 more places I can think of that you can use a camera or flasher off a dock. Give those a shot sometime I think you’ll enjoy, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Don't know George Metro. Haven't been to Silvercreek since I was a kid. Not sure what is in it all I rememeber is Cats, Gills, Bass and they use to stock trout,


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Don't know George Metro. Haven't been to Silvercreek since I was a kid. Not sure what is in it all I rememeber is Cats, Gills, Bass and they use to stock trout,


* Gorge metro park. Silver creek has crappie and perch also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Better fish at silver creek the gorge is just a fun place to toy with dinks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Silvercreek is closer than Moggy by 15 minutes.


----------



## Evinrude58

Went to Silvercreek for a trout stocking like 10 years ago only time I have fished there since about 74. We use to ride our bikes there from Wadsworth until a couple was shot and killed out there.


----------



## bobberbucket

Stopped over at IFO (Icefishohio.com) for the 1st time in awhile. Looks like they are trying to bring that site up to speed or at lest closer to speed with the other forums. 

I’m happy they are bringing the panfish series back. Lord knows I wanna watch F2W take yalls money! 

Hopefully they get rid of all the clutter and useless crap you have to wade through on that site. Either way I’m glad someone’s finally doing something with that outdated long neglected site that’s offered me refuge several times while I was in exile from here. 





__





Any thoughts


Any thoughts



www.icefishohio.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

hey dave, how are you feeling? ill bet if there was 4 inches of clear ice on you would feel a hell of alot better. that can cure anything from the common cold to a hang nail....lol


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave would feel better with only 2 inches of black ice and he don't need that much.


----------



## Evinrude58

But I will verify that ice is a great cure for what ails you. Went to Hubbard last year and I still had the flu or covid.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Lake Erie bound! Here fishy fishy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave would feel better with only 2 inches of black ice and he don't need that much.


True dat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> hey dave, how are you feeling? ill bet if there was 4 inches of clear ice on you would feel a hell of alot better. that can cure anything from the common cold to a hang nail....lol


I’m still kicking lol got no appetite but I think the fever is about gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Buddy just sent me a text japping out of fishing tomorrow,when he called me and asked to take him. Typical of a worm and bobber friend. Shame bassknuckles really dont fish weekends and Pikedaddy is out of town. Good fishing friends are hard to find


----------



## Evinrude58

Yes they are. I am always searching for people to fish with. Luckily I have a mess of grandkids.


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> Buddy just sent me a text japping out of fishing tomorrow,when he called me and asked to take him. Typical of a worm and bobber friend. Shame bassknuckles really dont fish weekends and Pikedaddy is out of town. Good fishing friends are hard to find


Solo missions can be fun and rewarding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Weekend fishing is overrated. Open water fishing also overrated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I fish 200 days a year so would get more than enough solo trips even if only half were solo.


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave wash your mouth out with soap fishing of any kind can not ever be overrated.


----------



## Evinrude58

Or has your account been hacked by he who shall remain nameless?


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave wash your mouth out with soap fishing of any kind can not ever be overrated.


Trolling ( Dredging for fish) fun yet overrated, 

Largemouth bass although delicious fishing for them is totally ridiculously overrated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

MOD! We need a mod! Dave's account has been hacked. Anyone can spot it only one person on the site is that negative. MOD! A crime has been committed.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> MOD! We need a mod! Dave's account has been hacked. Anyone can spot it only one person on the site is that negative. MOD! A crime has been committed.


I’m sorry I had to get into my true feelings for a moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I wanna wanna ice fish somewhere this winter with lots of white perch. I wanna sit drink beer and chuck white perch to the birds all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

I think I might actually clean my house a little bit tomorrow instead. It looks like a dang warzone up in here. 
More like a storage unit for fishing gear and Chinese food containers. 
40 year old bachelor life. Lol

Pops wants to go out on sunday cause the sun is gonna poke through a little bit.
Think I'll take him to mosquito and unhook his dink perch all day.


----------



## Evinrude58

Now I will say that Bass is not my favorite fish and trolling is not my favorite way of fishing but they still are fishing so they could never be overrated. Just a lot of people underrate the other fish and styles of fishing.😁😁😁


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> I wanna wanna ice fish somewhere this winter with lots of white perch. I wanna sit drink beer and chuck white perch to the birds all day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My aunt lived on mud lake, I went there ice fishing, dropping my redears outside the shelter zipper.
When we went to step out, all the fish were gone and there was a greedy ass heron about 50 ft away eyeballing me.
The fish stay in the shanty now.

Rookie mistake


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea think his name is Kevin or Fred.


----------



## Evinrude58

That bird eats better during the ice season than any other time of the year.


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> My aunt lived on mud lake, I went there ice fishing, dropping my redears outside the shelter zipper.
> When we went to step out, all the fish were gone and there was a greedy ass heron about 50 ft away eyeballing me.
> The fish stay in the shanty now.
> 
> Rookie mistake


Oh I’ve Been robbed by them. Plus I had one poke his head through my unzipped door one time. He startled the crap outta me! I just looked over and he was looking back at me. 

I think he was planning on doing a B&E but I was home so we just locked eyes an had an awkward moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

.

Isn’t this forecast great look at all that glorious cold air! I’m feeling pretty dang good today compared to the past couple days hopefully I’ve got the Rona on the run! I feel good enough to deer hunt unfortunately my wife would Throw me out if I went lol. Apparently it doesn’t matter if I feel good I’m still quarantined until the 9th. That’s . 

Won’t be long now my first trip outta the house I’ll probably be toting my spud bar somewheres!


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> I’m feeling pretty dang good today compared to the past couple days


You're lucky, I talked to a guy I used to work with yesterday. He tested positive back on the 15th and he said he still doesn't feel right (tired and headaches). Of course he felt good enough to spend the day in the boat. He thinks he got it at a Halloween party and he's still testing positive at Thanksgiving. 
Glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## kit carson

Glad to hear your on the upswing bobber, last day on the big water till ice. Last two days been beating it hard 5 walleye 16 jumbo perch. Been jigging 68ft. Of water might be tough getting out that deep today pretty stiff wind this morning. Fingers crossed nail me a nice big girl today sure would be awesome.to place in the brawl.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> You're lucky, I talked to a guy I used to work with yesterday. He tested positive back on the 15th and he said he still doesn't feel right (tired and headaches). Of course he felt good enough to spend the day in the boat. He thinks he got it at a Halloween party and he's still testing positive at Thanksgiving.
> Glad to hear you're feeling better.


It’s the strangest sickness I’ve ever had. The headaches were seriously intense. I hope it leaves me and stays gone. I’ve herd of people fighting it for long periods I don’t wanna be one of them. 

My wife’s still having a rough go but my kids seem much better again hopefully it’s leaving.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Glad to hear your on the upswing bobber, last day on the big water till ice. Last two days been beating it hard 5 walleye 16 jumbo perch. Been jigging 68ft. Of water might be tough getting out that deep today pretty stiff wind this morning. Fingers crossed nail me a nice big girl today sure would be awesome.to place in the brawl.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Good luck today buddy! I hope you stick one big enough to put you in the money! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

You still using ice gear out there Kit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Absolutely

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Absolutely
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Man I’d love for you to bring in the brawl winner ice fishing style! That would be a story for the books! “I

I can see the headline now.
“Ice fisherman whoops dredgers & casters to win the brawl” I feel like there would have to be one hell of a celebration afterwards!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Definate uber ride home, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll pay the extra cleaning fee now cause I’m gonna be a mess spilling **** everywhere 

If you were to stick a winner you should ask if you can trade the walleye boat for an airboat. I bet the look you’d receive would be priceless! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Where’s [mention]miked913 [/mention] with his legendary saltwater ice fishing pictures? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That is a great idea, that would be a laid out airboat, lol!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

This year an airboat won’t really be needed tho. 

Cause we are driving the trucks right to the reefs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Now I like that way of thinking

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I would love to get a group of us to go up there and pull a pile of walleye.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I would love to get a group of us to go up there and pull a pile of walleye.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


If she freezes up we’re getting a posse together!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ve got some buckshots , Cleos & pimples just dying to get the dust washed off! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> hey dave, how are you feeling? ill bet if there was 4 inches of clear ice on you would feel a hell of alot better. that can cure anything from the common cold to a hang nail....lol


I just remembered I was watching to see who got post #1700 yesterday and forgot all about it! 

Congratulations!   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

After grandson and I made all the plans to fish today we had to cancel. I had to run my daughter back to the ER. Maybe I can try to get out tomorrow. Really wanting to try the camera out.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> After grandson and I made all the plans to fish today we had to cancel. I had to run my daughter back to the ER. Maybe I can try to get out tomorrow. Really wanting to try the camera out.


Pet store goldfish in the bathtub works too! I hear there’s excellent visibility.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Just seen the latest pics of Nimmy. Lake looks to be down atleast 3 feet. Definitely will fish different this year although that could be good as with the lake down so much the fish should be more concentrated and easier to find since the lake is probably 50 acres smaller.


----------



## jjanda

Current situation. Dialing it in.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Get you some, lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

stopped by nimmy yesterday from shore and it is waaay down couldnt fish camp ground bay too shallow and weeds everywhere so i hit plx in a few spots i know and it was dink city. lots of gills and crappie all 4 to 6 inches. putting long rod up and waiting to get the short rod out


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll bet they fill nimi back up before the freeze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Current situation. Dialing it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


On a spoon nonetheless!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> The headaches were seriously intense.


That's the same thing my friend said, he's still having them.
I hope you and the family put this behind you soon.


----------



## Evinrude58

This talk of the headaches makes me more certain that it was covid we had at the end of January


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

23 walleyes later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 23 walleyes later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yeah bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Ahhh the lovely cold trend continues! Hopefully we get some of those 20s to turn into teens. Or better yet if our friends at the North Pole would send us a polar haymaker and give us some single digits and zero nights! We’d really be cooking up some ice!

I’m struggling today best gosh dang shotgun hunting weather in a decade and I’m stuck home!  All my deer camp buds were texting me last night while they were getting rowdy having the usual good time.

One of my buddy’s decided to go bow hunt one of my stands and smoked a doe yesterday evening. So with one already hanging the boys were parting pretty good last night. I wish I were there! 

At least I’ve got ice fishing coming around December 10th to look forward too. & I’ll be in the south on the 20th- 22nd chasing deer and again Jan -2-5 but it’s not the same as gun week shenanigans with the gang.


----------



## Karl Wolf

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 23 walleyes later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Getting them eyes!


----------



## Karl Wolf

Off to pickup my father then heading up to mosquito. Gonna putts around the north end and see what's biting.
Have a great day fellas!


----------



## Bprice1031

My wife and I are probably going to head out today and try a couple spots at nimi. We went yesterday and spot hopped at PLX then ended at nimi. Didn't catch a fish till we got to nimi. I knew we should've started there. She got a really nice 11 inch perch. One of the biggest I've personally seen caught there. Do any of you guys or gals know when eggs start developing in female perch?


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 23 walleyes later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice E!


----------



## Full_Choke

Just got home from the U.P. Skim ice on the smaller lakes !! What a beautiful sight.


----------



## Evinrude58

BP Nim (because the lake is so much smaller I shortened the name to fit) does have some really nice Perch just doesn't seem to be a lot of them.


----------



## Evinrude58

Spent part of the day putting up Christmas lights. Have cut back over the years so only 2,500 and a couple other things this year.


----------



## Evinrude58

Just seen an ice house for sale in the marketplace it would be nice but we just don't get that kind of ice in Ohio.


----------



## Karl Wolf

*i think I need to toss all my inland eye gear in the trash tonight. I catch more musky than I do walleye in Ohio.
Mosquito was a bust today. Dink perch were plentiful *


----------



## Evinrude58

You can give to me and I will throw it out for you. I promise.😇😇


----------



## jjanda

Karl Wolf said:


> *i think I need to toss all my inland eye gear in the trash tonight. I catch more musky than I do walleye in Ohio.
> Mosquito was a bust today. Dink perch were plentiful *


I feel your pain Karl. Fish both Saturday and Sunday at Berlin. No walleye. Got into some nice wipers. I'm going to try mosquito or atwood next weekend.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Biggest of the day. 24 inches 8 lbs 4 oz. Those things fight like hell. I thought the reel was going to melt it was screaming so much drag.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

jjanda said:


> I feel your pain Karl. Fish both Saturday and Sunday at Berlin. No walleye. Got into some nice wipers. I'm going to try mosquito or atwood next weekend.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


I'd love to get some wipers. Is berlin being stocked with them now?


----------



## bobberbucket

Weathers fixing to be Nassssssty in a good way!  Once this rains gone an the cold comes it’s it’s hanging out! 

On a side note I’m pretty happy not to be In my tree stand this morning with the wet weather. Tomorrow on the other hand I’ll be jelly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sweet glad your feeling better, had to be some good medicine, lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Got the ice gear tunes in jigging anywhere from 50 to 72ft if water, had a blast last few days, lake was rowdy and I am one sore oldman but worth it
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Sweet glad your feeling better, had to be some good medicine, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


‘‘Twas some futuristic nectar for sure! 

Wayyyyyyyy Wayyyyyy more trustworthy than some vaccine that the mans pushing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Got the ice gear tunes in jigging anywhere from 50 to 72ft if water, had a blast last few days, lake was rowdy and I am one sore oldman but worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

If any of you fellas ever get the opportunity to get on erie, try jigging with your vexilar in the boat. First time I tried it was hooked, never imagined I could pull pigs out of 70 plus feet of water. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

No doubt Kit I bet that was epic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Karl Wolf said:


> I'd love to get some wipers. Is berlin being stocked with them now?


I don't think Berlin is stocked with them. Walborn and Deer Creek stock them and they flow into Berlin.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

jjanda said:


> I don't think Berlin is stocked with them. Walborn and Deer Creek stock them and they flow into Berlin.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Rooster

Hope to get into some on the ice real soon. Wipers on a noodle rod & 2lb test are a blast!


----------



## kit carson

Oh now I have to try that for sure, any certain jig and bait??

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster

I use a jig & waxie or plastic for pretty much everything, pretty sure that one was caught on a gill-getter (anything will eat that jig). But, if I were to specifically target them, I would go with a spoon.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Would be really sweet to get a wiper like that through the ice! Nice catch


----------



## swone

kit carson said:


> Oh now I have to try that for sure, any certain jig and bait??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I have hooked them on Vi-BEES. The only fish I ever caught that fought harder was snook and grouper.


----------



## kit carson

Do they favor deep water?

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

i catch them in the spring at berlin, nothing huge just 16 to 20 inchers but i cannot imagine getting one through the ice. they are without a doubt the ultimate fighter


----------



## Karl Wolf

*One lake I'd really like to ice fish is Buckeye. I understand there is a great saugeye population and also is stocked with wipers.

Hoping the ODNR keeps improving their website and stocking data. Stocking data is a huge thing I believe most of us would like to see,so far in N.E. Ohio they only have info about Berlin updated and looks like the next couple of years should produce some good walleye numbers due to increased stocking. Might actually try fishing there again. Attached is a screenshot of Berlin walleye stocking







*


----------



## Evinrude58

But Karl you are suppose to be giving me your inland Walleye gear so I can throw it away for you. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Evinrude58

Weather is looking good. Should help cool the water down a bit.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> If any of you fellas ever get the opportunity to get on erie, try jigging with your vexilar in the boat. First time I tried it was hooked, never imagined I could pull pigs out of 70 plus feet of water.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Kit, are you usually anchored I would assume. If drifting I would think it would be very hard to keep your jig under the transducer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Just need to use a drop shot rigging with a 5lb weight on the bottom when drifting.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> But Karl you are suppose to be giving me your inland Walleye gear so I can throw it away for you. 😁 😁 😁


I'm going to start calling my inland walleye gear ,"catfish gear" from now on.


----------



## Karl Wolf

See some guys getting eyes from shore out west. Ima take the motor off my boat and flip it tomorrow, it's done for the year. 
But my truck might not be ready for a couple more days so I may venture to Erie shore another time of two before back to work


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Just need to use a drop shot rigging with a 5lb weight on the bottom when drifting.


I should’ve known that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

IHD that is why I am here to spread my wisdom to the younger generations. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## kit carson

Yes definately anchored, I have the vexilar fl-18 with bottom lock, huge help.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Also using the biggest Swedish pimples and the heaviest spoons I can find, green and blue seems to be the best colors right now. I change all my treble hooks to larger #4 and tip with 3 minnows. Throw the meat to them.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

One.more thing i upgraded my transducer to the proview, pretty impressed with it. Picked up the jig alot better and no interference from my two buddies vexilars in the boat. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

kit carson said:


> Do they favor deep water?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


The bigger ones I caught were in 32 FOW under bait balls on Vib-E.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Isn’t it glorious!  Wonderful white snow covering everything and most importantly cooling that water off. I’m hoping for some substantial snow! Sounds crazy but I say let that stuff get out of the way now. We won’t want to see it once we’re locked in on the hardwater. 

Being forcibly trapped in this house is probably one of the reasons I’m enjoying watching the snow fall. I like it a lot better when I don’t have to deal with it. So for right now LET IT SNOW! & Start freezing them spoons and doing the dance cause it’s fixing to be on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Won't be long fellas.


----------



## bobberbucket

Spud bars going in the truck today. That way the first thing I can do when I get out of quarantine I’ll be ready to check some ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

How much longer you locked down?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> How much longer you locked down?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Till the 9th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Could be perfect timing

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Might be some fishable rubber slush in some shallow secluded back bay somewhere. Or perhaps a sheltered pond somewheres off the beaten path. When I get out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Campground/bluegill bay. Sure is shallow compared to normal. Beautiful to see all of the snow. Wonder if the they're all stacked up in that little hole in the corner?


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> Campground/bluegill bay. Sure is shallow compared to normal. Beautiful to see all of the snow. Wonder if the they're all stacked up in that little hole in the corner?
> View attachment 459602


I bet the beaver is pissed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

you bet he is, about 75% of his den is high and dry, but he is still working on it. seen his tracks all over in the mud......hes huge


----------



## jjanda

I just saw this on Eddie's Facebook page. Thought I would share.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Maybe this one is legible.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Bring the warm weather back now!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Bring the warm weather back now!!!


You misspelled “warm wiener” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Somebody duct tape F2W's mouth for saying such a horrible thing.


----------



## Evinrude58

Those beaver are not to be messed with. They had little ones a couple years back. Found that out while wading not long after ice out, was not a fun time.


----------



## Evinrude58

Not much snow in Massillon only about and 1.5 inches so far.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Snow just keeps coming where I’m at! Only 30° GIVE ME COLDER!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## Evinrude58

Yea 10 degrees colder would be nice and 20 would be great.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Trying to get one of my boys to go with me an my boat out 1 last time tomorrow to Chippewa. Nobody wants to brave the cold


----------



## Evinrude58

Thinking I may go put/scout some structure at Nimmy tomorrow.


----------



## Bprice1031

Evinrude58 said:


> Somebody duct tape F2W's mouth for saying such a horrible thing.


Good luck with that. He's probably drilling holes in _ichigan ice right now!


----------



## Karl Wolf

Anyone (cool) wants to meet up tomorrow and jig some vibes and plastics out at Chippewa tomorrow? I got a cold,snow covered seat with some loose screws for you in my old 14 ft.
Thinking about hitting the water from about 10/11 till darkish.

Bring a coffee can of rock salt for the trip? (Boat ramp)
No wimps allowed.
Shoot me a pm.


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey DAVE, did you fall asleep?


----------



## Evinrude58

Knowing Dave he snuck out to scout out the ice situation.


----------



## dlancy

He’s prob out spudding frozen puddles in his back yard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

We are getting close to first ice so time for everyone to watch the ice safety video.


----------



## Karl Wolf

"Earnest goes to an ice tourney" would have been a great movie


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey DAVE, did you fall asleep?


Yes I was out by 7 I think. I don’t usually make it to long after my littles go to sleep. That an quarantine is like jail best way to do time is to sleep it away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Yes I was out by 7 I think. I don’t usually make it to long after my littles go to sleep. That an quarantine is like jail best way to do time is to sleep it away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go back to sleep dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Nice nice nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Go back to sleep dave
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Na I’m making coffee wanna come over ? 

Edit: coffee & free rona at my place how can you pass that up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Noticed the Lilly Pads are finally dieing on Mogadore yesterday... especially Congress Lake Rd & Palm/Saxe Rd.


----------



## bobberbucket

I bet the look mighty rough today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Yes I was out by 7 I think. I don’t usually make it to long after my littles go to sleep. That an quarantine is like jail best way to do time is to sleep it away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least you fell asleep and it wasn't something else...... Like jail


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> At least you fell asleep and it wasn't something else...... Like jail


Cant get arrested when Im quarantined up in this comfortable prison of a house! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Am new on here and can not catch fish any where!😳


----------



## bobberbucket

Hide your stud bluegill Brad crappie is in DA house! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Honestly am jonesing have not fished since Sunday


----------



## kit carson

Loving this chill in the air this morning

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Loving this chill in the air this morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


It looks awesome outside 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Seeing how your.locked down i will let you know, its as you would say glorious!!!! Lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Honestly am jonesing have not fished since Sunday


I haven’t fished in forever now I’m trapped in the house. I’m totally traumatized! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Don't worry buddy ice therapy is just around the corner

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I was in New York this past weekend ponds were iced over thinkin tonight around here they will be some


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> I haven’t fished in forever now I’m trapped in the house. I’m totally traumatized!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well your buddy joe will take care of u or Chinese


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## kit carson

Heading to.marks after work, have to get some 3lb P-line for my panfish rods. Getting ready for these small mudholes to start icing up.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 459661


John, we’re gonna need you to mentor and look after [mention]brad crappie [/mention] this winter. He’s a newbie very eager to learn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Heading to.marks after work, have to get some 3lb P-line for my panfish rods. Getting ready for these small mudholes to start icing up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


If a small mud hole ices up before this quarantine is over I’m busting out of here. Y’all just gonna have to keep your distance lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Maybe that will be a thing in the shack towns this winter! Cough don’t drill to close I got the rona! 


I’m always coughing in my shack anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

We will just use the the spud bar to measure our distance from each other, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I got the rona also I will take a dump to scare off would be take everything fishermen!


----------



## OptOutside440

I'm here in Geauga Co and am hoping for ice soon on Punderson, Ladue, East Branch and I will make my way out to Mosquito some too. I just ordered a new ice auger drill bit and it is arriving this week. When do you think these local lakes will be iced over enough for ice fishing?


----------



## icebucketjohn

Hoping to have safe, inland Ohio lake ice just before Christmas. The earlier the ice, the better the bite


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Passed 2 ponds on the way to work. One being half slush skimmed, the other fully slush skimmed! Those will freeze solid tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Passed 2 ponds on the way to work. One being half slush skimmed, the other fully slush skimmed! Those will freeze solid tonight!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop drinking before work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Stop drinking before work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly with work the way it is and as many hours as I’m working it’s tempting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave if a mudhole ices up before your time is up I don't think you will have to worry about social distancing on the ice. That ice will be pretty thin, get too close and you are both going for a swim.😁😁😁


----------



## Evinrude58

IHD retire then you will have lots of free time. No money but lots of free time.😂😂😂

Brad the reason you can't catch any fish is because you are an angry hillbilly. Perhaps you should try meditation, Tai Chi, or yoga to get your chakras in line. Then start believing you are a fish and acting like a fish so you begin to think like a fish and you will catch fish.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bprice1031

brad crappie said:


> Am new on here and can not catch fish any where!😳



🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## icebucketjohn

Guys like Bobberbucket Dave, F2W, Brad Crappie & others on this website run circles around me. I'm just older than them


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Man, it would be a perfect day on the ice today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Man, it would be a perfect day on the ice today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

icebucketjohn said:


> Guys like Bobberbucket Dave, F2W, Brad Crappie & others on this website run circles around me. I'm just older than them


my money is on IBJ!!! Never seen someone shoot out of an broken icehole like him. Probably could of beat usain bolt to his truck that day at old state park.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> my money is on IBJ!!! Never seen someone shoot out of an broken icehole like him. Probably could of beat usain bolt to his truck that day at old state park.


‘‘Twas the fastest self rescue in the history of self rescue! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I remember it well. Someone said "John went in" and by the time I turned around he was pulling his sled towards the parking lot.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I remember it well. Someone said "John went in" .


It was Minnowhead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> If a small mud hole ices up before this quarantine is over I’m busting out of here. Y’all just gonna have to keep your distance lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Taken today


----------



## swone

Fish2Win said:


> my money is on IBJ!!! Never seen someone shoot out of an broken icehole like him. Probably could of beat usain bolt to his truck that day at old state park.


Broken Icehole, I might need to change my screename


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> View attachment 459698
> 
> Taken today


You’ve got my full attention 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Broken icehole don't we already have one of those? He goes by another name but that one would fit him perfectly


----------



## swone




----------



## Evinrude58

It's beginning to look a lot like Ice season everywhere I go.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Ice season everywhere I go.


It's the most wonderful time of the year


----------



## bobberbucket

Another Nice cold morning. It’s putting me in such a good mood I almost wanna unblock Stan just to see how miserable he is. Won’t be long it’ll be time to play some tap tap tap the spud! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Just went past 3 ponds with skim ice on them in Hartville. Make that 4.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Just went past 3 ponds with skim ice on them in Hartville. Make that 4.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


December 3rd and the ponds are skimming over it’s fixing to be a good long winter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

? Who is the first and last one to fall in this year out of this morbid bunch??


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> ? Who is the first and last one to fall in this year out of this morbid bunch??


I think it’s your turn to get baptized again. I’ll sit on the dock with the rope!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Gonna freeze them demons outta you Brad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey BB Dave, I like the new avatar. Is that a self portrait?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey BB Dave, I like the new avatar. Is that a self portrait?


Too chubby to be me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Good morning fellas sure did love to hear that crunchy ice under.my feet this morning. It's coming so get ready!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

brad crappie said:


> ? Who is the first and last one to fall in this year out of this morbid bunch??


It's funny, but for all the risks I have taken with my large self, I have yet to fall in. I am knocking on wood as I type this. It probably doesn't hurt that I have the largest heaviest spud I have ever seen anyone use and I'm too cheap and lazy to go buy an appropriate size one. In Spuds McKenzie we trust.

Kit, I really like your new picture!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> It's funny, but for all the risks I have taken with my large self, I have yet to fall in. I am knocking on wood as I type this. It probably doesn't hurt that I have the largest heaviest spud I have ever seen anyone use and I'm too cheap and lazy to go buy an appropriate size one. In Spuds McKenzie we trust.
> 
> Kit, I really like your new picture!


I’m always down to let you go first pal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

First ice I touch this year will be Michigan or western basin slake waters


----------



## 82441

I hope this warm up doesn’t mess things up! See all of y’all on the ice in January


----------



## lureluzer

brad crappie said:


> ? Who is the first and last one to fall in this year out of this morbid bunch??


Decent chance it'll be me first ice. Got a new spud this year. Lost old faithful last year. This one's quite a bit heavier and it's going to take some getting used to.


----------



## Evinrude58

The first year I ice fished for a spud I used a 5 foot long pry bar that I had bought to take down a retaining wall. Bet that thing weighs 30lbs.

There will be NO polar bear plunges this year. A boot going thru at the edge in less than a foot of water is the only going in allowed.


----------



## Evinrude58

Brad we don't say bad words in here like that M word you used. It is referred to as that state up north. Dave don't say that S word either. Y'all are getting really bad.😁😁😁


----------



## brad crappie

I will say it all the time am wvu fan and Michigan has a lot of good water!


----------



## Bprice1031

brad crappie said:


> I will say it all the time am wvu fan and Michigan has a lot of good water!


The good water is about all they have going for them this year!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> The good water is about all they have going for them this year!


And recreational pot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> And recreational pot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does Michigan have recreational now also? I stopped in a "dispensary" last year out in Washington just to see what was going on in there. Man oh man did it smell wonderful in that shop and they had all sorts of delectable goodies. With my career choice,National legalization is my only hope and then I can finally smoke a little here and there.
High times out on the water is the best.


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> Does Michigan have recreational now also? I stopped in a "dispensary" last year out in Washington just to see what was going on in there. Man oh man did it smell wonderful in that shop. With my career choice,National legalization is my only hope and then I can finally smoke a little here and there.
> High times out on the water is the best.


Yep I believe they legalized in 2018.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Let’s leave all the Covid carriers off the ice so everyone is safe


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Let’s leave all the Covid carriers off the ice so everyone is safe


Aww come on Stan, As soon as unblock you this is what I see. I thought maybe I should give you another chance as a person & a chance to be apart of something really awesome. 

But postings like these make me think I should just stick with my original instincts and block you back to the boonies outta sight outta mind. 

If you didn’t originally come in here the way you did & then continued be that way. It wouldn’t even be like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> Aww come on Stan as soon as unblock you this is what I see. I thought maybe I should give you another chance as a person & a chance to be apart of something really awesome.
> 
> But postings like these make me think I should just stick with my original instincts and block you back to the boonies outta sight outta mind.
> 
> If you didn’t originally come in here the way you did & then continued be that way. It wouldn’t even be like this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I finally added that guy to my list also.


----------



## Evinrude58

That is why I keep him who shall remain nameless blocked. I don't have the time or want the stress of dealing with trolls, ogres and doofuses.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> That is why I keep him who shall remain nameless blocked. I don't have the time or want the stress of dealing with trolls, ogres and doofuses.


How do you feel about orcs and goblins?


----------



## Karl Wolf

Anyways...... Finally found a buddy that wants to brave the cold with me. Trucks still in the shop awaiting parts that might come in tomorrow. So gonna head out and try for some mystical and elusive eyes tomorrow. 

Might bring along the vex and play with it for some vertical jigging


----------



## Evinrude58

How do you feel about orcs and goblins? 

Depends. Though I am pretty sure they act better than he who shall remain nameless.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> How do you feel about orcs and goblins?
> 
> Depends. Though I am pretty sure they act better than he who shall remain nameless.


Dang!!!!! You're saucy today bro. 
I like it.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Yeah, my buddy and I are both going to bring our ice rods and vexlars tomorrow for the jigging. Kit turned me onto the idea of using ice rods off the boat. I've got a couple st crocs that have never even seen a fish yet.
Hopefully that will change tomorrow.

Putting my vex on the charger now.


----------



## kit carson

Good luck tomorrow Karl, where you going to try for some eyes tomorrow?

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

kit carson said:


> Good luck tomorrow Karl, where you going to try for some eyes tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Going to head over to Chip.
And I need all the luck I can get.
Only got 5 "keeper" eyes this entire open water season


----------



## Karl Wolf

I think I'm jigging my rod way to hard due to sexual frustration this year. Maybe I need to slow down my technique.


----------



## kit carson

Hahahha slow things down big guy, anchor down when you see good marks on your boat graph. Don't forget to throw the meat to them, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Karl Wolf said:


> I think I'm jigging my rod way to hard due to sexual frustration this year. Maybe I need to slow down my technique.


Um, ok then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

I love this time of year, waiting for the ice to be thick enough for BB Dave to walk on and start throwing up some fish porn while I'm stuck at work. Listening to all the ice thugs tell each other they have the better icehole. God I love winter!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellas, it’s nice an chilly not as chilly as we would like but things are coming along nicely. 

Yesterday I received some ice reports while getting deer reports from some my hunting friends around the state. 

There was iced over ponds and swamps well south of the NEO ice belt. Man I love being able to say that this early in the season! 

I got confirmed ice sightings in Wayne, Holmes, Coshocton , Knox , Guernsey & Noble counties. 

One image sent to me really got me fired up. The entire Killbuck marsh at least what you could see from 62 just SW of Millersburg was locked up with skim. 

Won’t be log now fellers we’re gonna be walking on that water! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Here’s an image taken from my camp in Coshocton county very near the Knox county boarder. A friend Took it yesterday at 2pm while he was checking on my place. 

Kills me not to be there this week and the conditions are like salt in the wound. I’ll see them hopefully snowy hills here in the near future tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

I found skim ice in Cuyahoga Co........on a small pond I affectionately refer to as "dinkfest"


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> I found skim ice in Cuyahoga Co........on a small pond I affectionately refer to as "dinkfest"


I love me some 1st ice dinks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Not quite ready to put the SPUD BAR in the back of the truck, but it's getting close.

Seeing SKIM ICE all over Northern Portage County & Geauga County this week.


----------



## bobberbucket

Actually I’ve been itching to have a little fish tournament for years! 6 fish weigh in lightest bag wins! With side pot for smallest dink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Not quite ready to put the SPUD BAR in the back of the truck, but it's getting close.


I don’t know It’s better have it an not need it than need it an not have it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I walk on water every day Bobber and my S don’t stink am that kind of guy😉


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> I walk on water every day Bobber and my S don’t stink am that kind of guy


If you could just learn to catch fish like the Captain you’d be all set! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Actually I’ve been itching to have a little fish tournament for years! 6 fish weigh in lightest bag wins! With side pot for smallest dink.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let’s do it. Would be fun! A bunch of yucks for sure


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Let’s do it. Would be fun! A bunch of yucks for sure


I think it would be a good way for some folks to get to know each other. Without having to worry about fishing too hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

Seen ice on ladue on my drive today. Little bay NE corner of 422. Won't be long for you guys.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Look am not driving for dink’s! I also don’t have to feed my 8 kids and my 3 ex wife’s ! Am privileged that’s what the liberals call me


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Look am not driving for dink’s! I also don’t have to feed my 8 kids and my 3 ex wife’s ! Am privileged that’s what the liberals call me


You drive for dinks & a gang of neighbors half the time anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Well if you have a dink tournament guess I will sit it out as I don't catch dinks.😁😁😁


----------



## Evinrude58

Love hearing about all the skim ice so far south means up towards the lake the ponds should really be getting icy.


----------



## kit carson

Dink tournament would be a blast, let's make it happen bobber!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Crankit said:


> Let’s leave all the Covid carriers off the ice so everyone is safe


There was nothing negative about what I said. It’s all about safety and being healthy. Dang


----------



## brad crappie

Osp might be the only place I would do this dink fest because most guys just want your spots that hold good fish! Period social media is hurting big time look at me types! Put your money on the line!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> There was nothing negative about what I said. It’s all about safety and being healthy. Dang


Moving forward...........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Osp might be the only place I would do this dink fest because most guys just want your spots that hold good fish! Period social media is hurting big time look at me types! Put your money on the line!!!


Sorry Osp won’t be on the list for the Dink tournament. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I would get together with all u guys at the first parking lot at Nimmi ! Am that kind of guy don’t offend boys


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> I would get together with all u guys at the first parking lot at Nimmi ! Am that kind of guy don’t offend boys


It’s okay we know you were born that way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

I'm so glad Brad is in a good mood today.


----------



## johnboy111711

I'm going to get IHD to guide me. looks like his going rate for a full day is only 150-200.


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> I'm going to get IHD to guide me. looks like his going rate for a full day is only 150-200.


Best part of the deal is exclusive access to spots you’ve been fishing for decades!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

I really just need Hoss to drag my stuff out. working on a smitty sled though. If anyone wants one, I will probably have some to sell.


bobberbucket said:


> Best part of the deal is exclusive access to spots you’ve been fishing for decades!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

A dink fest would be a fun way of getting together. Maybe at Moggy.
Might have to unblock "he who shall remain nameless" so he can teach me how to catch nothing but dinks thru the ice. 😁 😁 😁 That ain't happening.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> A dink fest would be a fun way of getting together. Maybe at Moggy.
> Might have to unblock "he who shall remain nameless" so he can teach me how to catch nothing but dinks thru the ice.    That ain't happening.


Nope moggy isn’t dinky enough for dink fest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

johnboy111711 said:


> I'm going to get IHD to guide me. looks like his going rate for a full day is only 150-200.


And fish all the spots you showed him??? Seems like an overkill


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Hey now boys I have a lot of my own spots now. I’m still learning new spots, tryin new things. For instance this year I’m gonna follow F2W around one day and mark all his spots so I have them for next time. Gonna need to go get me some Arctic camo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> I'm going to get IHD to guide me. looks like his going rate for a full day is only 150-200.


I’ll make you a deal for $100 as long as you bring the hot pockets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave, I know Sippo is nothing but dinks but we would have to confirm we can ice fish there first.


----------



## swone

I'm stocking up on size 18 hooks and one pound test for Dinkfest '20, sponsored by SafetyShame.

Dinkfest and SafetyShame are the wholly-owned intellectual properties of Swone Industries, all rights reserved. Any use without prior written authorization will result in a whole bunch of whining by me.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Miller Lake... part of PLX off S Main St near Rt 619 is a good candidate for DINK CITY


----------



## Workingman

Paying $150 to get your ice hole destroyed sounds like a risky proposition to me!!!! Haha, good luck with the endeavor! Hopefully you can get some newbies hooked IHD! Maybe Sherman will book a day!


----------



## swone

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ll make you a deal for $100 as long as you bring the hot pockets
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know if it was me they were feeding Hot Pockets, they would probably be better off to just pay the $200!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

swone we need to get out and ice/boat fish for Crappie again.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Boat/ice fished today. Lol. Thanks for the idea Kit. It was fun practicing for real hardwater.


----------



## kit carson

Nice job Karl just a great way to fish. Seems like a good day, that bottom lock is the bomb.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

It's fun working those fish up


----------



## jjanda

Has anyone fished Coe lake in Berea? I saw that it had some skim ice yesterday leaving work. The water is gin clear. Perfect for the camera. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning gentlemen. I see it’s still mighty chilly outside but it’s not projected yet to bring the kind of cold we need. Better shovel some more silverware into the freezer! Really hoping for some teens and single digits here in the near future that would certainly get us on some shallow puddles. 

Nice to see guys like Kit & Karl making the best of things! Seems a lot better than letting them vexilars sit idle waiting on ice.

I’ve only got a few days left of this stupid quarantine then I’ll be back in action fulfilling my outdoor desires! 

Not sure yet how my work situation is gonna play out this winter. There was some talk of me doing some stuff this winter that would require me to give up lots of my precious winter fishing but maybe it was just talk. 

Rumor has it I may be taking my annual fishcation this year after all & maybe even a little earlier than usual which doesn’t hurt my feelings at all. 

Guess I’ll have to see how things play out. I’ll probably know by Monday afternoon what the future holds for the next couple months. 

I know one thing for certain and two things for sure I’m not giving up my winter fishcation for anything. Unless it’s a super duper gig extremely beneficial to me. I’m looking forward to living that ice life with you fellers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Heading back out today


----------



## kit carson

Same here bobber looking forward to finally be able to sit down on some hardware and meet everyone. Meet Karl wolf and jjanda already very nice fellas, also IBJ. Meet and greet with a bonus dinkfest, sounds like a great day for everyone involved. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Everybody must be drinking.










I know I am!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Everybody must be drinking.
> 
> View attachment 459812
> 
> 
> I know I am!


What the heck kinda fancy hipster swill is that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Ready for some ice!!!!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

Not sure what that is Dave. I can tell you it ain't real beer.😁😁😁


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> What the heck kinda fancy hipster swill is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the IPAS. I treat myself to a good six pack on payday. I'll be back to the High Life later today.


----------



## Workingman

I'm a yeunling drinker but I also get a "fancy" 6 pack on payday! Variety is the ice of life! (See what I did there?)


----------



## Karl Wolf

I just like to get drunk sometimes.


----------



## Fish2Win

Evinrude58 said:


> Not sure what that is Dave. I can tell you it ain't real beer.😁😁😁


I Only drink beer with fish on the can during ice season.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Fish2Win said:


> I Only drink beer with fish on the can during ice season.


Dedicated man. I like it.


----------



## cement569

it doesnt matter what beer you drink, in the end you get a buzz and piss it all back out.....lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I like the IPAS. I treat myself to a good six pack on payday. I'll be back to the High Life later today.


Do you wear a monocle & stick your pinky out when you drink it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Reminds me of one time I was down south hunting with a buddy and we wandered into a little bar. It was jamming full of locals we set down at the bar I ordered a Budweiser my buddy ordered an Amstel light the lady behind the bar said “ We ain’t got none of them fancy beers darlin we got bud & bud light” I swear everyone in that place looked at us ! I laughed about it the whole trip and all the way home! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

know what you mean dave, i have alot of family who live in guersney co. and a few years ago during bow season we took some fancy beer down there. and they poured it in a glass and put those little umbrellas in it, we were the hit of the party


----------



## jjanda

Somebody must be feeling better. They are up posting after 7:00 pm. Lol

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Somebody must be feeling better. They are up posting after 7:00 pm. Lol
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


I stayed up too late and it caused me to sleep in till 5:00 am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Still holding chilly out there but not quite enough. Gonna have to ice dance a little harder and start making some sacrifices! Freeze baby freeze! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> Still holding chilly out there but not quite enough. Gonna have to ice dance a little harder and start making some sacrifices! Freeze baby freeze!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is your ice dance similar to a rain dance?

Please post a video with accompanying soundtrack.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ve got several ice dances. I’ve even got one I do on the Ice I call “ Hey Melissa” that a few guys here have seen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Bprice1031 said:


> Everybody must be drinking.
> 
> View attachment 459812
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am!


I was at my AA meeting! Good thing, too, there's a lot of talk on here might make a man thirsty!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

BUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyphisherman

Put in your ear buds and listen....it'll make you smile


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> Put in your ear buds and listen....it'll make you smile


That it’s flippin awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Brownies lookin mighty good!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sure is awful quiet tonight, did that awesome browns victory to everyone to sleep????

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Sure is awful quiet tonight, did that awesome browns victory to everyone to sleep????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I’m still kicking tonight I’m sure my eyes will be a little heavy after I’ve finished my medicine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

My medicine just caused me to have a cherry turnover, wonder what's next, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> My medicine just caused me to have a cherry turnover, wonder what's next, lmao!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

having a few liquid medicines as we speak, kit gotta behave myself and rest up. going to help some guys pour concrete in the a.m, got to shake the rust off havent done it for awhile but need some loot to buy new auger blades and some insulated bibs


----------



## kit carson

You Still got it oldman

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

You’re right Kit! It really was a beautiful victory! 9-3 baby! Ravens week now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

yep, still got it but not sure what it is. poured quite a bit this year gotta have money to buy cool stuff. p.s poured with jim and shannon a few time this year. the old kle crew


----------



## kit carson

We sure had a damn good crew

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

i wouldnt call us dam good, acording to blair and swaino we were one of the best. now if mother nature would just unlease her fury on us ill be set.....chomping at the bit


----------



## kit carson

I'm ready for some ice myself bud, jigging out of a boat is a blast but I prefer the ice.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Nothing like staring at a cold hole with good folks.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellas! I see the weather is just sorta hanging around cold not cold enough but thats alright it’s coming. 

I’m looking forward to busting outta quarantine this Wednesday! 

I might even go back to work. Or I might be taking a couple months off depending on how things play out. I’d be good with that too! .


----------



## icebucketjohn

Helped my nephew assemble a 5yr old Clam TC that was never used or put together. He purchased it from a lady who's husband sadly passed away before getting to try it out. It's a bigger & roomier 2-man shelter than my Clam Nanook., more headroom & elbow room. 

Anxiously waiting for hardwater.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sweeet shack! 

See some people literally die waiting on hardwater. We should feel fortunate when we finally set foot on that ice and we should say a little prayer for those who never got to see it return. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

No Ohio inland ice formation this week, but water temperatures should continue to drop.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Ponds with skim again this morn. It’s right there. Nothing looks promising in the 15 day, but I’m hearing within the week of christmas the good stuff is coming. I put my favorite ice rod in the truck this weekend just to see if I could speed things up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m fixing to be on wintercation things are shaping up nicely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Well last week I performed a snow/ice dance to help get a snow day at school and we got a 2hr delay. So maybe we just need to do more snow/ice dances and we will be walking on water soon.


----------



## bobberbucket

Click 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Boom!  post #2000 sniped it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Well last week I performed a snow/ice dance to help get a snow day at school and we got a 2hr delay. So maybe we just need to do more snow/ice dances and we will be walking on water soon.


You keep doing that dance it’s working up a good cold one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> You keep doing that dance it’s working up a good cold one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried to comment, so someone would reply then I could reply for #2000 you dirty rat 

Really want some Ice down south this year !!!


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> I tried to comment, so someone would reply then I could reply for #2000 you dirty rat
> 
> Really want some Ice down south this year !!!


 I been setting waiting since 4:30 am. When the shot presented itself I wasted no time!

I really really want you to have ice down south! If you have good ice there were fishing till mid March up here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

First tourney is 4 weeks from Saturday! We better start freezing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I am so ready for ice. Am starting to think of my annual out of state trip, thinking of a couple places. Though may do some research and just make some day trips to PA or NY because of all the travel restrictions and such.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Deep creek lake in Maryland has been very cold the last few days, might be an option evinrude. Haven’t looked into the future weather or anything or ever fished it, but it’s been on my radar the last couple years to check out just haven’t done it yet. About 3-3.5 hrs from Akron I believe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Seems funny to head a bit south to search for ice but I don't care which direction I go as long as I can walk on water.


----------



## Karl Wolf

If I dare say it, we dont have decent ice in OH when I come home next end of January/beginning of February, I'm totally down to take an out of state trip. Preferably a 3-4 day ice extravaganza festival


----------



## crappieboo420

Well guys 11-1 see you guys in 4 weeks


----------



## Evinrude58

Looking at current travel restrictions NY is out but day trips into PA may be possible, as long as you buy your license online, bring your own bait and food, and only actually fish.


----------



## Karl Wolf

You guys ever ice fish Presque Ile bay? Only fihed it once as a little boy. Caught my first walleye there on an erie dearie


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Well guys 11-1 see you guys in 4 weeks


Dude I was totally coming in here to see if there would be a Steelers post from you. Y’all done lost to a team with 4 wins?? WTH  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

You guys got beat down buy us so don’t really see where you are going with this


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> You guys got beat down buy us so don’t really see where you are going with this


I don’t even watch pro ball I just saw it in my feed elsewhere lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

crappieboo420 said:


> Well guys 11-1 see you guys in 4 weeks


Now this is a post I can like! Go football team! Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Keep up the good work guys! I see that "he who shall remain nameless" is no longer in the top 3 posters in the hardwater section.👍


----------



## bobberbucket

32 degrees keeping that water temp chilly chilly! I see that little nuisance of a warm up in there but by Sunday night temperatures will be a’h falling again. 

Today’s the 1st official day of winter fishcation for me. Even tho I’m still trapped in this house for one more day. I can’t wait to start traipsing around on the water with my trusty spud. 

I’m sure there will be some adventures involving soft water as well In the meantime. 

Hopefully not too many cause hardwater is hands down the best! 

It’s about to be s fun winter and I can’t wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

crappieboo420 said:


> Well guys 11-1 see you guys in 4 weeks


To me, that's a class move, you came right in here and said "yup" when most people would have run and hid. I was kind of excited about them going all the way undefeated because I think it's extremely tacky how those old dolphins celebrate the last team getting a loss every year and if someone was going to do it I would rather it be a team from the area. It also would have made that last game of the season waaaaaaaaay more interesting.


----------



## brad crappie

Sorry my opinion is walkable ice looking like north of saginaw bay around Christmas! Dick Godard told me from where every he is!


----------



## johnboy111711

I have never really ice fished before, but been watching a bunch of youtube channels and it looks like fun. the googan guys can really catch them! 2 questions: 1. what do I need to ice fish and 2. does anyone on here have an ice fishing youtube channel? if anyone want to send me some GPS coords for some starting spots, just in box me!


----------



## Karl Wolf

johnboy111711 said:


> I have never really ice fished before, but been watching a bunch of youtube channels and it looks like fun. the googan guys can really catch them! 2 questions: 1. what do I need to ice fish and 2. does anyone on here have an ice fishing youtube channel? if anyone want to send me some GPS coords for some starting spots, just in box me!


Quality boots, 8" auger, safety ice picks, ultralight inline combo,medium spinning combo, spring bobber for ultralight, vexlar fl-18, couple small panfish jigs, couple jigging spoons,couple vibes. Maggots and minnows, ice scooper, Sled to haul your gear, bucket to sit on.

That's a good start.


----------



## johnboy111711

Karl Wolf said:


> Quality boots, 8" auger, safety ice picks, ultralight inline combo,medium spinning combo, spring bobber for ultralight, vexlar fl-18, couple small panfish jigs, couple jigging spoons,couple vibes. Maggots and minnows, ice scooper, Sled to haul your gear, bucket to sit on.
> 
> That's a good start.


Do you have any coords for me?


----------



## swone

johnboy111711 said:


> Do you have any coords for me?


41.08751923855712, -81.51736238515461


----------



## johnboy111711

swone said:


> 41.08751923855712, -81.51736238515461


Thats where IHD works. He said to meet him there and we usually leave for fishing after his shift. said he is a bouncer or something at a club. idk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Dang I guess the 1st one went through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

johnboy111711 said:


> Do you have any coords for me?


Over the years I've learned only 2 solid ways to get good coordinates/spots.

Put in the time finding them yourself and make friends with other fisherman and share information. 

A mix of both works out wonderfully.


----------



## Karl Wolf

johnboy111711 said:


> Do you have any coords for me?


Over the years I've learned only 2 solid ways to get good coordinates/spots.

Put in the time finding them yourself and make friends with other fisherman and share information. 

A mix of both works out wonderfully.


----------



## Fish2Win

johnboy111711 said:


> Thats where IHD works. He said to meet him there and we usually leave for fishing after his shift. said he is a bouncer or something at a club. idk


Heard he’s bouncing at the Manhole in Lakewood. Seems like a quaint little spot!


----------



## Karl Wolf

Scheels is currently having an ice sale. Just got some new UV buckshot spoons and some new tungsten panfish jigs.

My buddy was tearing them up on the new UV colors.


----------



## Evinrude58

F2W sounds like you know that place. Is that where you met "he who shall remain nameless"?😁😁😁


----------



## 82441

It won’t be long now guys. Skim ice on inland ponds ! Can’t wait to meet all of y’all. Will be a blast especially at the dink fest.


----------



## Fish2Win

Evinrude58 said:


> F2W sounds like you know that place. Is that where you met "he who shall remain nameless"?😁😁😁


Ha, you picking sides Carl? If you wanna fish on the JV Ice fishing team and do cameo appearance on YouTube keep it up. Lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Ha, you picking sides Carl? If you wanna fish on the JV Ice fishing team and do cameo appearance on YouTube keep it up. Lol


Ouch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Darn there goes my chance to get invited to the Wisconsin ice fishing trip.😟 As usual I push the envelope too far.😁😁


----------



## RMK

Popular Grandlake St. Marys north side shore spot showing signs of the hard stuff!


----------



## swone

Evinrude58 said:


> Darn there goes my chance to get invited to the Wisconsin ice fishing trip.😟 As usual I push the envelope too far.😁😁


Habitual line stepper


----------



## Evinrude58

that's me always pushing boundaries. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Evinrude58

Actually swone I do need to find a new group for out of state trips. Guys I been going with are a nice group but they aren't quite as serious about fishing as I tend to be,


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Actually swone I do need to find a new group for out of state trips. Guys I been going with are a nice group but they aren't quite as serious about fishing as I tend to be,


I actually met a man named scot at Chautauqua last year. Fished all day with him. Turns out he’s from around here. He just asked me if I wanted to go with him soon on a trip. I can try to see if he’s still looking for people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Thanks IHD. That could be a possibility. Would depend on when soon is as wife is still recovering from knee surgery and what type of cost is involved. 9 grandkids money gets a bit tight this time of year.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> Thanks IHD. That could be a possibility. Would depend on when soon is as wife is still recovering from knee surgery and what type of cost is involved. 9 grandkids money gets a bit tight this time of year.


Ice fishing gear for 9 grandkids? Better hit a used lot sale on ebay!


----------



## Evinrude58

Would never take them all at once as only have a flip and a 3 man hub, besides most of them don't care for the cold that much. Now when it comes to soft water they all love it. Luckily they have won a handful of nice Mitchell rod and reels at kid's fishing derbies over the years.


----------



## bobberbucket

RMK said:


> View attachment 459967
> 
> Popular Grandlake St. Marys north side shore spot showing signs of the hard stuff!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Y’all always getting wild when I’m sleeping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Y’all always getting wild when I’m sleeping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sleep less old man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sleep less old man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s probably better this way whenever I get wild I get banned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> It won’t be long now guys. Skim ice on inland ponds ! Can’t wait to meet all of y’all. Will be a blast especially at the dink fest.


With an attitude like that you might just get invited. Keep it up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Nice an chilly! Even some snow fluttering later this morning. Looks like we’re gonna have to put up with a mild weekend and then we make the down turn! Hopefully  we start getting those single digits & teens. Either way it’s coming sooner than later! We’re in the zone the water temps are down we just need that cold blast to get things set up. 

About 3 years ago I was on the ice at lansinger December 9th. It was the last time I fished it before they closed the road a month later. 

I’m busting outta this house today! I’m totally stoked it feels like I’ve been stuck up in here forever. 
I may drive around an peek at some lakes see if anythings fishy or I may grab my bow an my climber an go sit in the woods It’s nice to have options. 

Hope everyone has an enjoyable day. Ice is coming!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I fished yesterday down here in the SW corner of the state. We've been having similar temps as you guys have had. Our water temps have been holding up pretty good. Most of the lake was pretty similar @ 45-48 degrees. Of course this is a 2000+ acre lake and we fished in 3- 20 fow. We smoked them pretty good last night and I guess because it was so cold we never saw another boat out there.
I saw where your quarantine ended today so if ya get out 1/16 oz jigs w/ tubes and BG baby shads fished 18" under a cork did best in the shallows, 2-8 fow. We moved the jigs down to 5' deep in 10-20 fow. 
Hopefully you guys get some hard water to explore soon. I'm looking forward to following your adventures this winter.


----------



## swone

Crappiedude, I really respect how you get out there no matter what the weather! We need to get you to come up here for some frosty fun when we finally get locked up again


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> I fished yesterday down here in the SW corner of the state. We've been having similar temps as you guys have had. Our water temps have been holding up pretty good. Most of the lake was pretty similar @ 45-48 degrees. Of course this is a 2000+ acre lake and we fished in 3- 20 fow. We smoked them pretty good last night and I guess because it was so cold we never saw another boat out there.
> I saw where your quarantine ended today so if ya get out 1/16 oz jigs w/ tubes and BG baby shads fished 18" under a cork did best in the shallows, 2-8 fow. We moved the jigs down to 5' deep in 10-20 fow.
> Hopefully you guys get some hard water to explore soon. I'm looking forward to following your adventures this winter.


Gotta love a cold empty lake! I’m pretty confident you’ll be seeing hardwater postings here in the very near future! 

When it comes to plastics I need to broaden my horizons . I’ve used BGs with success but never buy them. Its just hard to switch when I know I can knock them dead with a gulp or pan assassin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

When the waters open and cold I want the lightest jigs I can find usually. 64th 80th 100th 1/16 unless they are in the mood for a larger profile bait then I’ll bump up. For me that slow flutter of a 1”gulp on on an itty bitty jig get a lot of action. 

Oddly enough when I’m ice fishing I typically don’t want the flutter. I want a fast fall to get right down on their nose fast. Tungsten makes this happen while keeping the jig size small. 

Some ice situations require a slow fluttering. For that I’ll throw on a light pinmin & waxworm and I’ll even slow the fall to get them to react if that’s how they want it. I’ve seen them react to the speed of the fall many times on the vex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Same here bobber a very slow fall has been good for me. Alot of times I drop it slow for a couple feet stop then repeat caught many fish this way.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Same here bobber a very slow fall has been good for me. Alot of times I drop it slow for a couple feet stop then repeat caught many fish this way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


They love to grab it on the fall for sure. I remember back before I had a vex I’d watch for my line to stop when I was bringing it down super slow when the line went slack time to set the hook! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Same here had that happen many times

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Just recently jigging from the boat, I thought I hit the bottom because of slack line, close the bail start to reel in the slack and had a walleye on already, just from a slow drop fish especially walleye feed looking up not always have caught them pounding the mud also.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

swone said:


> Crappiedude, I really respect how you get out there no matter what the weather! We need to get you to come up here for some frosty fun when we finally get locked up again


He's a pic from last winter, we smoked them that day. We swam 3/32 oz jigs in 25 fow and caught a few early in the day. Bite never really got hot in that spot so we changed locations and fished 1/16 oz jigs 6' under a float and that was the ticket.









Here's a few I kept yesterday for a photo.








I love the winter fishing and it's one of my favorite times to fish. I ordered an Artic Armor suit last week so I could be a little safer during the winter months. My neighbor was telling me he fell off of his boat one winter and the only way he go into the boat was his grand daughter was with him. I'm not getting any younger or any more stable so I thought it was time for a float suit, just in case. Since I spend so much time on the water in the cold water months I ordered the lighter weight suit because I wanted something to cover fall through spring. I figured I could add layers for more warmth if needed. A friend of mine has a heavy weight suit and he says it can get too hot and it doesn't do any good sitting on the floor of the boat.
I used to ice fish during the winter months back in the late 70's, 80's and even early 90's when we used to get some good ice down here. I still have all my gear sitting at the ready should the occasion arise and I have the time.

I know what everyone is saying about those slow falling baits and I agree (sometimes). I like fishing heavier baits to get down to the fish quickly but I will add longer pauses to slow the baits down. Some of the better fish will hit as a baits sits still so up to 30 second pauses can pay off big time. I think I have adult ADHD because I can't sit still. Those long pauses are torture.

It amazes me some days how aggressive crappie can be in cold water. For the most part there are no secrets...you just have to get off the couch and go get them.


----------



## zaraspook

RMK said:


> View attachment 459967
> 
> Popular Grandlake St. Marys north side shore spot showing signs of the hard stuff!


Southside Grand Lake showing sporadic skim ice last 10 days. Water temps creeping lower, 37 degrees when I was there a week ago.


----------



## crappiedude

and I've mentioned this before but I really like tube jig bodies in colder water, say mid 50's and cooler. Red/chart, black/chart, orange/chart and purple/chart are my favorites. Favorite size is 1 1/2". I don't like it that they tear up so quick.
I usually add crappie nibbles if the bite is slow.


----------



## bobberbucket

Just drove past CLR saw a little skim around the shore. Won’t take much to lock it up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Let me know when CLR is ready Dave. Gear is ready to go. Not exactly sure where Grand Lake St Mary is but if it ices up first guess I will find it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Let me know when CLR is ready Dave. Gear is ready to go. Not exactly sure where Grand Lake St Mary is but if it ices up first guess I will find it.


I was going over to look at palm rd but there was construction and I didn’t feel like waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

How does it feel to see and be in the outside again, almost like being released from jail, huh!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> How does it feel to see and be in the outside again, almost like being released from jail, huh!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


It feels great! Better than the last time I got out of jail actually!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

Evinrude58 said:


> I am so ready for ice. Am starting to think of my annual out of state trip, thinking of a couple places. Though may do some research and just make some day trips to PA or NY because of all the travel restrictions and such.


I would be open to Chautauqua for a day, I fish that lake every year in the summer and would love to ice fish it. I saw your post about restrictions there wonder if you can go and come straight back if you would be ok. I just wanna get on some ice. But looking at their forecast the 10 day does not look any better up there currently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

@bobberbucket I saw this post on my FB feed and thought of you 😂









“Ice is ready boys” (via @John.Mattson_) | By Barstool Sports | Facebook


214 тыс. views, 1,5 тыс. likes, 11 loves, 810 comments, 953 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Barstool Sports: “Ice is ready boys” (via @John.Mattson_)




fb.watch


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> @bobberbucket I saw this post on my FB feed and thought of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Ice is ready boys” (via @John.Mattson_) | By Barstool Sports | Facebook
> 
> 
> 214 тыс. views, 1,5 тыс. likes, 11 loves, 810 comments, 953 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Barstool Sports: “Ice is ready boys” (via @John.Mattson_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch


 I was reading the ice as he was going around when I seen him heading toward the color change on the far shore I knew he was hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> I was reading the ice as he was going around when I seen him heading toward the color change on the far shore I knew he was hit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The sound alone is butt puckering lol


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> The sound alone is butt puckering lol


That didn’t bother me I’ve fished some thin stuff that sounded exactly like that the entire way out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ve fish some stuff so thin I had to put my spud on the sled so it didn’t melt through the ice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Hahahha thats has happened to me a few times, I remember my auger melting into the ice. Shaky stuff for sure!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> I’ve fish some stuff so thin I had to put my spud on the sled so it didn’t melt through the ice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s too sketchy for me lol


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Hahahha thats has happened to me a few times, I remember my auger melting into the ice. Shaky stuff for sure!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Couple years ago at OSP I got out of the shack to pee on some questionable stuff and yep I melted a hole you could drop a jig down! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Ok I checked and we can have the Dink Fest at Sippo. Pretty much a sure thing nobody will catch a fish over 7 inches.


----------



## Evinrude58

Finally done baking Christmas cookies. Only made 18 dozen that will have to satisfy my horde of grandkids.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Finally done baking Christmas cookies. Only made 18 dozen that will have to satisfy my horde of grandkids.


And iceholedestroyer**


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I stayed up extra late to take in the nightlife around here. And we’re talking about Christmas cookies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

To get any you would have to take on the 8 grandkids that live here then if you made it past that you would have to contend with my daughter. When she moved up here with her kids a few years back the first Christmas I used a cookie mix from the store but still made my frosting from scratch. I will put it this way won't try that again and I have had people shoot at me in anger.


----------



## Evinrude58

So what you want to talk about MR. Skimicewalker?


----------



## Evinrude58

The DinkFest?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> To get any you would have to take on the 8 grandkids that live here then if you made it past that you would have to contend with my daughter. When she moved up here with her kids a few years back the first Christmas I used a cookie mix from the store but still made my frosting from scratch. I will put it this way won't try that again and I have had people shoot at me in anger.


I’m a large guy, I’ll take my chances


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

You might make it past the grandkids, but the daughter is another matter, I have seen her make Marines cry.😁😁😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> The DinkFest?


Sippo. I’ve got a good idea where tho gotta keep it under wraps you know who’s watching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

We would hate to see you not be able to fish again,♿🚑


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> We would hate to see you not be able to fish again,


He couldn’t fish in the first place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I forgot that he might still be hanging around since I don't see his posts.

So what do you think of your new nickname? Mr. Skimicewalker kind of has a cool ring to it.


----------



## Evinrude58

Only drawback to Sippo is they monitor ice and you can't go out until they say it is ok.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I forgot that he might still be hanging around since I don't see his posts.
> 
> So what do you think of your new nickname? Mr. Skimicewalker kind of has a cool ring to it.


I’ve been called worse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I thought it was a kind of cool name but I know I don't qualify I am too fat for skim ice. Darn we don't have a fat guy emoji


----------



## bobberbucket

Go to the site support section and ask if we can have a fat guy emoji. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Skimwalker is probably the coolest yet with a hint of danger ice tag I've ever heard.


----------



## Karl Wolf

I'm pretty sure in Iroquois my name translates into "he who sets the hook to hard".
I cant use 2lb for gills, always snapping it on them big redears.


----------



## Evinrude58

Actually I would have thought that would have been the German translation.


----------



## crappieboo420

Karl Wolf said:


> I'm pretty sure in Iroquois my name translates into "he who sets the hook to hard".
> I cant use 2lb for gills, always snapping it on them big redears.


I absolutely hate 2 pound line. 3 pound is as low as I go most of my rods have 4 pound on it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellow cold worshippers! It’s chilly right now but not for long the next 3 days are gonna be miserably mild. At least the nights will be cool except for Friday. Starting Sunday night things will be headed in the right direction! 

I’m not sure what I’ll get into today but I’m not totally ruling out the possibility of me picking up a fishing rod an pitching some jigs. 

Hopefully everyone has a positive & enjoyable day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

To all on here who do keep fish please read material on how to keep good panfish lakes healthy! Thx also very important cause with all the technology that has made bad fishermen good the over harvest of fish is not good for us or for future generations! Serious gals and guys! Be pro active and productive Americans 👍🇺🇸


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> To all on here who do keep fish please read material on how to keep good panfish lakes healthy! Thx also very important cause with all the technology that has made bad fishermen good the over harvest of fish is not good for us or for future generations! Serious gals and guys! Be pro active and productive Americans


Did you not see where some of us will be doing Brads law this season? 


We’re releasing all gills and other sunfish species over 7”. Save the GD bulls!

Crappie over 12” will be set free also! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I figured you’d like brads law I named it after you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

brad crappie said:


> To all on here who do keep fish please read material on how to keep good panfish lakes healthy! Thx also very important cause with all the technology that has made bad fishermen good the over harvest of fish is not good for us or for future generations! Serious gals and guys! Be pro active and productive Americans 👍🇺🇸


I don’t eat fish much but when I do.I love 11 inch red ears and 14 inch crappie.


----------



## brad crappie

Well 7 is dandy on the gills but over 8 is what I do now !! 7to 8 is what I keep if I even Keep any! Panfish lives do matter! Panfish crazy’s live on baby!!


----------



## brad crappie

Crappieboo u will never get it! Smoke on


----------



## bobberbucket

I don’t usually eat gills it’s a lot of work for very little an I’m lazy.

When it comes to crappie. I like 9-12” fish if it’s over 12” an I’m not mounting it it’s going back swimming. 

An I love love love ice largemouth! Ditch pickles from 2-5lbs are coming home for dinner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

You throw enough lemon and garlic on a 5lb ditch pickle bake it up you’ll swear it’s a big walleye! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> I don’t eat fish much but when I do.I love 11 inch red ears and 14 inch crappie.


Where’s skivvyskiv at? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Get the fire works started! I live off productive Americans and exploit as many resources as possible!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Well 7 is dandy on the gills but over 8 is what I do now !! 7to 8 is what I keep if I even Keep any! Panfish lives do matter! Panfish crazy’s live on baby!!


Fine fine we will amend brads law a maximum of 8”on the gills. How many 5gallon bucks of 8” gills do you recommend? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> Where’s skivvyskiv at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s got a girl but is itching to fish.has a shanty and is buying a fish finder this year. His dad has four I believe on his wall over 12 .but again he has been living on the lakes for 20 years.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> He’s got a girl but is itching to fish.has a shanty and is buying a fish finder this year. His dad has four I believe on his wall over 12 .but again he has been living on the lakes for 20 years.


He’s gonna have to loose that girl it’s ice fishing season! Man if skivvy gets a fish finder it’s all bad for da fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

The girl says she wants to fish,so with him her and the fish finder watch out.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> The girl says she wants to fish,so with him her and the fish finder watch out.


He’s gonna be too busy playing with the cookie jar to watch that fish finder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Plus most women like the idea of ice fishing until they realize how many hours we actually spend on the ice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> He’s gonna be too busy playing with the cookie jar to watch that fish finder
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol if you know Skiv that’s not going to happen. He fishes just about as you and I and I don’t see that changing much.


----------



## bobberbucket

I took a girl ice fishing once. Wound up married with three kids and a list of adult responsibilities. Tell skivvy to RUN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> I took a girl ice fishing once. Wound up married with three kids and a list of adult responsibilities. Tell skivvy to RUN
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do buddy


----------



## lureluzer

bobberbucket said:


> You throw enough lemon and garlic on a 5lb ditch pickle bake it up you’ll swear it’s a big walleye!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I was a kid in Oklahoma "black bass" (large mouth) and striped bass were on the dinner table as much as walleye and crappie are up here.


----------



## brad crappie

I get it now too am keeping everything I catch if I don’t throw on banks for the animals and those feral cats that need handouts!


----------



## kit carson

Soon as we get ice going to try a secret weapon I found, I'm thinking might be a game changer on some big walleye. Can't wait to give it a try.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> I get it now too am keeping everything I catch if I don’t throw on banks for the animals and those feral cats that need handouts!


They didn’t leave us any Buffalo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Soon as we get ice going to try a secret weapon I found, I'm thinking might be a game changer on some big walleye. Can't wait to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


That looks like walleye crack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Just FYI


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> View attachment 460034
> 
> Just FYI












I prefer my version 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Ok think I got it. Keep all gills over 9 in, all Crappie over 10 in, all Walleyes no matter size, and throw all Bass to the birds.


----------



## Bprice1031

Evinrude58 said:


> Ok think I got it. Keep all gills over 9 in, all Crappie over 10 in, all Walleyes no matter size, and throw all Bass to the birds.


Or you can give those ditch pickles to BB.


----------



## Evinrude58

No Dave gets all the Carp. Brad can have all the Bowfins. Any Mudpuppies can go to "he who shall remain nameless" and he can have the Gobies too.


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> I prefer my version
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s should say Steve- your narrow ass always made me go out first


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellas! The weather is perfect for yard work & terrible for ice fishing. I won’t even post it today yuck . 

Thankfully once the weekends temperatures will be a’h dropping soon we shall stand on the water! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> That’s should say Steve- your narrow ass always made me go out first


If it will hold a round man it will hold me there’s a scientific reason for my testing methods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

RIP Deebo dang 2020 got another one!









‘Friday’ star Tommy ‘Tiny’ Lister dead at 62


Tommy “Tiny” Lister, known for his intimidating role as “Deebo” in “Friday”, has died, reports say.




fox8.com
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Noo not deebo!


----------



## muscleman

Evinrude58 said:


> No Dave gets all the Carp. Brad can have all the Bowfins. Any Mudpuppies can go to "he who shall remain nameless" and he can have the Gobies too.


I'll take the gobies. freeze em then use em in the spring for smallies BTW who's nameless?


----------



## muscleman

Wasn't there a predicktion we would be on ice by the 15th? Well we gots four days to go. It doesn't look good raght now


----------



## bobberbucket

Welp looks stans chosen his path. Count him out for dinkfest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

You were this close to getting an invitation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

When is the dinkfest


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> When is the dinkfest


No worries it’s not for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> No worries it’s not for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering when the meet and greet is going to take place. BB do you have any idea


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I was wondering when the meet and greet is going to take place. BB do you have any idea


No we will notify you when it’s over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> No we will notify you when it’s over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good


----------



## johnboy111711

muscleman said:


> I'll take the gobies. freeze em then use em in the spring for smallies BTW who's nameless?


hypothetically, live work much better on a 1/0 drop shot hook and a 1/2-3/4 oz drop shot weight. Hypothetically.


----------



## Bass knuckles

This bb vs crankit been the best part of this thread. (Loving it)


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> hypothetically, live work much better on a 1/0 drop shot hook and a 1/2-3/4 oz drop shot weight. Hypothetically.


Do you bake them smallies or deep fry them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

I only put them on the wall. Every $300 i save a do another skin mount and kill another giant.


bobberbucket said:


> Do you bake them smallies or deep fry them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Do you bake them smallies or deep fry them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bake or grill is the best for smallmouth


----------



## 82441

johnboy111711 said:


> hypothetically, live work much better on a 1/0 drop shot hook and a 1/2-3/4 oz drop shot weight. Hypothetically.


Your right. Live bait always works better


----------



## johnboy111711

Crankit said:


> Your right. Live bait always works better


compared to what? dead bait?


----------



## 82441

johnboy111711 said:


> compared to what? dead bait?


Dead and artificial baits


----------



## johnboy111711

better than dead, not better than artificial, at least when bass fishing.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> better than dead, not better than artificial, at least when bass fishing.


Cranky doesn’t know much of anything, fishing, weather, all of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

25 years as a meteorologist Bud. But that’s ok you can say what you want.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I reckon this is where we need to be!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I reckon this is where we need to be!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We better get some auger extensions.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Update.............. SMP has said that Nimmy is as low as they plan to take while working on the spillway and they expect it to remain there until spring.


----------



## Evinrude58

Steve on Ice Shanty they have a safety thread where someone says you should always take Fat Bob with you to test the ice.


----------



## muscleman

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I reckon this is where we need to be!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


freakin cold


----------



## bobberbucket

Meteorologist Tarot card reader it’s all the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Like throwing rain and sun darts at a map.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

jjanda said:


> Like throwing rain and sun darts at a map.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Blindfolded and spun around.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

What's really amazing is that I know something is happening, but I have absolutely no idea what it is, thanks to my ability to block certain individuals. Life is good.


----------



## swone




----------



## Karl Wolf

Got some new Tungsten jigs that I would call the Herpes edition. They look really neato.


----------



## Karl Wolf

swone said:


> View attachment 460106


LOL! I'm just fat at this point


----------



## kit carson

It's all good Karl if you think they will work then that's all that matters, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I always say “If I was a fish I’d eat it “ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Ima even give them gulp minnow heads a try for that flavor. Guys have been doing really well with plastics over the last few years. Mainly I picked some up as a precaution incase I cant score minnows by chance but ima give them a try side by side with real minnows and judge them for myself.

Really we are just adding flavor and scent with a minnow/head anyways.


----------



## kit carson

Live bait always out performs for me, not a big fan of minnow heads either, throw the meat down there, if its a treble hook three minnows!!!!lol !!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Karl Wolf said:


> Got some new Tungsten jigs that I would call the Herpes edition. They look really neato.
> View attachment 460107


They will work. Nice lookin jigs


----------



## Karl Wolf

kit carson said:


> Live bait always out performs for me, not a big fan of minnow heads either, throw the meat down there, if its a treble hook three minnows!!!!lol !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


My buddy Mikey is all about meat also. He puts HUGE globs of mags on his jigs, mixes worms,Waxies and mags, mixes worms and minnow parts. Slays the fish.


----------



## kit carson

Thats what the fish say WHERES THE MEAT, lmao!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

kit carson said:


> Thats what the fish say WHERES THE MEAT, lmao!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I want to make crude jokes ever so badly.


----------



## 82441

kit carson said:


> Thats what the fish say WHERES THE MEAT, lmao!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


At Nimmi. Hahahaha. Lol lol 😂


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave must have unblocked "he who shall remain nameless" because otherwise some of Dave's posts wouldn't make any sense. Not sure why anyone would want to read his posts as I am pretty sure it is the same negative drivel and lies he has posted since he joined.


----------



## 82441

Charged my vex , new line on my reels, new shanty is ready to go. IM READY FOR SOME ICE FISHING


----------



## Evinrude58

"He who shall remain nameless" just posted something. Shouldn't he be packing his bags to go play Bridge with the old ladies in FL. He promised that if we didn't have ice by the 15th that was what he would do and I doubt we will have ice by then. So keep your promise and go.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> "He who shall remain nameless" just posted something. Shouldn't he be packing his bags to go play Bridge with the old ladies in FL. He promised that if we didn't have ice by the 15th that was what he would do and I doubt we will have ice by then. So keep your promise and go.


"Florida old ladies" paid my bills for a while.
The store manager at the Lowes I worked at for a while had a thing for me and it worked out rather well. She had a nice center console on her dock and bought all the bait.
Life was good.

Dont you dare bring them into this!


----------



## Evinrude58

If she was still working then she was atleast 20 years too young for his tastes.


----------



## Evinrude58

Karl? Look really neato? Did you time travel with Marty back to 1955?😁😁😁


----------



## Karl Wolf

It's super keen.


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s ugly warm again this morning fellas. I hates it! 

Thankfully it’s cooling back down tomorrow. Tis the season for ice this April weather needs to go on back home. 

This time next week I’ll be preparing to slip up one of my favorite trees with my boom stick. I haven’t hunted extend weekend in a long time. I’m looking forward to disappearing into the hills for a few days flying solo this round just me an the critters.

I’m sure there will be some folks out fishing today taking advantage of the weather. I’ve got some stuff to do with the family so none of that great outdoors action for me today. 

Best of luck to those headed out today. Positive vibes & lips on hooks!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave must have unblocked "he who shall remain nameless" because otherwise some of Dave's posts wouldn't make any sense. Not sure why anyone would want to read his posts as I am pretty sure it is the same negative drivel and lies he has posted since he joined.


Yeah I set him free because the ignore feature is about like using a colander for a minnow bucket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> "He who shall remain nameless" just posted something. Shouldn't he be packing his bags to go play Bridge with the old ladies in FL. He promised that if we didn't have ice by the 15th that was what he would do and I doubt we will have ice by then. So keep your promise and go.


Don’t worry man I’m packed to leave for the Sunshine State with the Ranger behind me. No worries buddies. Y’all will miss me. I just got to get on the ice one time before I HEAD south. But the 15th is not happening. If this group will just listen to me and go with my prediction, mid January, the group wouldn’t of been so angry towards me, doing immature blocking, and name calling. Hope the best for the group at the dink fest in Ohio


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUOTE
> Remember keep this in the back of your mind MID JANUARY IS ICE !!!!!! Cowboy 🤠


----------



## bobberbucket

Shut the basement door on your way back down. Wish someone would nail it shut! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

I'm a little surprised that you weren't out pitching some jigs out at some of your favorite spots the past couple of days. Are you getting to old to fish?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm a little surprised that you weren't out pitching some jigs out at some of your favorite spots the past couple of days. Are you getting to old to fish?


Old lazy & unmotivated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Old lazy & unmotivated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should've messaged you yesterday saying that I had beer and a hot bite. That probably would've got you up and at it.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Old lazy & unmotivated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go fish the damn creek this week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I should've messaged you yesterday saying that I had beer and a hot bite. That probably would've got you up and at it.


Would’ve helped a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Bobberbucket- you would be proud of my son. He’s been collecting snow and ice for the past week in buckets and moving it to a shaded spot in some pine trees to keep it from melting. He’s pissed that it’s all melting away. Hopefully after bonus gun we get some cold and snow. We haven’t had snow and cold around here for Christmas in quite awhile. I’m tired of the mud.


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> Bobberbucket- you would be proud of my son. He’s been collecting snow and ice for the past week in buckets and moving it to a shaded spot in some pine trees to keep it from melting. He’s pissed that it’s all melting away. Hopefully after bonus gun we get some cold and snow. We haven’t had snow and cold around here for Christmas in quite awhile. I’m tired of the mud.


I love it!!!  That little feller needs a vexilar for Christmas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Hey Dave just had a thought. Think for the Dinkfest we should have a trophy or something for the smallest fish caught and it could be named the "Stan Cup".😁😁😁


----------



## swone

Evinrude58 said:


> Hey Dave just had a thought. Think for the Dinkfest we should have a trophy or something for the smallest fish caught and it could be named the "Stan Cup".😁😁😁


REMIX!!!

The Weatherman Stan Official Acknowledgement of Inadequacy, aka The Staniel Cup. All rights reserved.


----------



## swone

RE-REMIX

Weather Understanding Super Stan dink of the Year award, or for short, The W.U.S.S.Y.


----------



## swone

All rights reserved.


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s a warm as it’s gonna get for the next 4 days! Temperatures be a’h falling it is indeed a good morning! Hopefully the extended forecast cools down sum. Super slowly but surely it’s coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Knot preferences anyone? I know lots of folks don’t think much about their knots. Most of the time I see the standard fishermen’s knot. 

I prefer the Palomar knot to keep my jig flying horizontal. I’m gonna try that Tying off to the hook number and see how I like it. Anyone have any great knot recommendations they wanna share? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> Knot preferences anyone? I know lots of folks don’t think much about their knots. Most of the time I see the standard fishermen’s knot.
> 
> I prefer the Palomar knot to keep my jig flying horizontal. I’m gonna try that Tying off to the hook number and see how I like it. Anyone have any great knot recommendations they wanna share?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only knot I ever tie is the top one or a rapala knot. I forget the name of the knot I used to tie to connect braid to mono, it was a super pain so I just switched to swivels.

I want to know how you can tie a palomar knot with those tiny ice panfish jigs.


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> Only knot I ever tie is the top one or a rapala knot. I forget the name of the knot I used to tie to connect braid to mono, it was a super pain so I just switched to swivels.
> 
> I want to know how you can tie a palomar knot with those tiny ice panfish jigs.


2lb line an eagle eyes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

After a 6 pack it gets tricky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> 2lb line an eagle eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't use 2 lb. Tried it and tried it and it always snaps on the teeth of them big redears on hooksets.
Ima give 3 a try this year but I picture myself going back up to 4


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> I can't use 2 lb. Tried it and tried it and it always snaps on the teeth of them big redears on hooksets.
> Ima give 3 a try this year but I picture myself going back up to 4


Yeah I’ve lost some big ears usually on the hook set sight fishing. I haven’t lost enough fish to make me give up the 2lb yet. I was using 1lb but it was not for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I never use swivels or snaps ever for anything. Some situations I probably should. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

You said it’s a coming. Your right mid January. Why do y’all agree with me??


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> You said it’s a coming. Your right mid January. Why do y’all agree with me??


Well for starters NOBODY here likes you Stan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

I use # 2 snap swivels. Works great for pin mins and tungsten jigs


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I use # 2 snap swivels. Works great for pin mins and tungsten jigs


Do you sit on the basement stairs an jig or you got a couch or something down there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I really like the Rapala knot to give jigs a "free" feeling on the line, only problem I have with them is that Swedish Pimples often get caught on the loop if I tie the knot with too long of a loop. Otherwise, I love them because the lure is all loosey-goosey and doesn't look stiff. I also like the San Diego Jam Knot for tying fluoro to swivels and snaps. Part of the reason I like that knot is that its name vaguely sounds like a disgusting sex act. The more important part is that it is great for line strength.


----------



## swone




----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> View attachment 460196
> View attachment 460197


Interesting  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I really like the Rapala knot to give jigs a "free" feeling on the line, only problem I have with them is that Swedish Pimples often get caught on the loop if I tie the knot with too long of a loop. Otherwise, I love them because the lure is all loosey-goosey and doesn't look stiff. I also like the San Diego Jam Knot for tying fluoro to swivels and snaps. Part of the reason I like that knot is that its name vaguely sounds like a disgusting sex act. The more important part is that it is great for line strength.


Naughty Knots 

If you like naughty knots give this a look.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

It's hilarious when you interact with individuals that shan't be named, bobber. It's like you're talking to a ghost.


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Naughty Knots
> 
> If you like naughty knots give this a look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Noooooooooope. I saw this on SVU, that's how they get you!


----------



## bobberbucket

Oh I’ll just save y’all the trouble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I just assumed it was an NSFW sub-reddit!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> It's hilarious when you interact with individuals that shan't be named, bobber. It's like you're talking to a ghost.


Oh he’s nothing more than that a deep dark basement ghost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

The person that wrote that list has a really active imagination. Off to work. Heard of a couple of guys going to Berlin today.


----------



## Workingman

I've gotta give stan credit for 1 thing, he's definitely not a quitter!


----------



## dlancy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Workingman, why is it when someone should just give up they never do?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Palomar knot 95% of the time. I use just a classic fishermans knot on jigs that I can’t get my line through the eye twice. Nothing better or stronger than the Palomar knot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I would share the secret knot that I use but then I would have to kill y'all.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave I know you are out there.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave I know you are out there.


I am 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

ok fellow ice cadets, after many years of ice fishing seasons behind me this is my prediction. ice will start forming after xmas and get better each day and it should be one of those years when we are still popping holes in march. thats why i never liked to see early ice, so sit back and chomp at the bit for a few because .....its on its way


----------



## Lil' Rob

I use the Trilene mostly, followed by Palomar.


----------



## jjanda

I fished Berlin today from 700 to 430. The bite was super tough. Finished the day with 10 crappie. Half were keepers but all went back to grow. Most of the crappie came on ice noodle rod with flasher. Had to watch for the up bite. Water temp was 39.1. We're getting close fellas.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

As for the knots. Screw tying on a tungsten jig with 2 lb line in the wind bouncing around in the boat. Made me appreciate my shanty even more today.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

On my ice rods I am trying those little clip things this year. Tiny lures, thin line, cold and bad eyes make it difficult to tie knots.


----------



## jjanda

Evinrude58 said:


> On my ice rods I am trying those little clip things this year. Tiny lures, thin line, cold and bad eyes make it difficult to tie knots.


I was using them today on my walleye ice rod. Works great for spoons jigging raps, etc. Even worked with numb fingers today.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Snap swivels are mothers milk to lure changes.


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s a gloriously cool morning I love it! Not cool enough but progress is progress! Not looking likely for ice before Christmas but I’ll keep my fingers crossed & my spoons frozen anyway. I think last year we were fishing the week before & the week of Christmas. 

Should be a good week for low traffic fishing around the lakes with the amazing weather. Not sure if I’ll make it out to toy with the fish this week. 

I’ve got some things to do before i skip town in pursuit of deer for a few days. Planning on heading south Friday an staying till Monday unless I can work some magic and be down the road Thursday. Either way the weather looks pretty decent for my hunt so I’m pretty excited about that. 

Keep the faith boys ice is on the way!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Y’all are freaking stoned using those snaps for panfish! I don’t think I could bring myself to give them a decent try. It’s probably all in my head but I feel like they will spook the fish well maybe not spook all of them but cause some issues. Everything about my panfishing style hard or soft water is based on a lite stealthy presentation. I don’t feel at all stealthy using snaps for panfish 

I’ve had a friend fishing right next to me in gin clear water with a snap on an I was out catching him 5 to one in a two man coffin shack so we weren’t far apart using the same bait & jig . I said “ Take that stupid swivel and snap off” When he finally did his catch ratio greatly improved. 

There were even a few times that the fish would actually rise above the bait and go after the swivel. I just don’t have confidence with them for panfish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Fingers aren't as nimble & eyes not as sharp, so I use Fas Snaps instead of tieing knots all the time.


----------



## kit carson

I use swivels on all my walleye setups, tie directly to the line on all my panfish setups. Been wanting to try these inline reels, so as usual I went to marks and snagged one, really anxious to try it out. See how the weather is this weekend probably hit the big water and jig me up some walleye.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman

My eyes are getting bad as well, I even have issues with an 1/8 oz jig when saugeye fishing at night. Getting that line through the eye can be like playing g a carnival game. I've started using those little needle threader things that are made for sewing to pull the line through. They are cheap and work really well!


----------



## Karl Wolf

I use the snaps on many lures because it gives the lures more action and is recommended for many of them.
Not on my panfish jigs.

The inline reels work GREAT for panfish. No line twist. I got a few of the frabill 101 ultralight combos and a couple of the frabill quick tip bro combos.

Was checking out the black betty freefall combos for eyes but cant bring myself to spend 130 on an ice combo when I have mojo ice with tica and Sedona reels for the bigger fish.


----------



## swone

https://youtube.com/shorts/PyViE0pxA1w


----------



## swone

I have to use my reading glasses to tie up and a very bright light. I find this to be a problem because my glasses always fog up. My current workaround is to have a bunch of stuff already tied up on different rods, but I need a better system. Old dog needs to learn a new trick, but I have never considered myself a trick. Or a mark. Or a john. Perhaps a markass trick.


----------



## Karl Wolf

swone said:


> I have to use my reading glasses to tie up and a very bright light. I find this to be a problem because my glasses always fog up. My current workaround is to have a bunch of stuff already tied up on different rods, but I need a better system. Old dog needs to learn a new trick, but I have never considered myself a trick. Or a mark. Or a john. Perhaps a markass trick.


I'm my father's knot tying technique. LOL


----------



## 82441

I use # 2 snaps on everything


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I use # 2 snaps on everything


Your prolly wearing Velcro shoes too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf




----------



## 1MoreKast

Videos like that are such a tease!


----------



## Karl Wolf

Notice how the one time in the video a guy said "river".

I've seen a few guys online talk about getting them on the river there through the ice when there is solid river ice late in the year.

No need for a machine to fish that river ice.


----------



## muscleman

Awesome video. Makes you wanna go ice fishing NOW


----------



## Evinrude58

Have fished the river and we did well on Perch which upset the locals. You do have to take great care spudding as the river has a strong current so it can go from 8 inches to 2 in a couple feet.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Is that Muscle man guy really a second account of crankit or are you fellas only teasing about that?


----------



## muscleman

Karl Wolf said:


> Is that Muscle man guy really a second account of crankit or are you fellas only teasing about that?


Karl. I met cranky in the fall at PLX. I complimented him and thank him on showing me a spot where I caught nice slabs. Now certain guys think I’m cranky. I don’t think so. I totally disagree with some things he says. Just to clear the air. Let’s fish 🎣 and be happy


----------



## crappieboo420

Spoons only very convenient!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Yup Karl. Its really Stan don’t fall for that jive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Spoons only very convenient!!!


No Steelers update yesterday? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Why would a man create another account to try and communicate with people he's just rude to on his real account? Seems really odd.

Why not just say, "hey sorry for being a jerk,let's be cool about it" or something similar and move along.

Unless you're just really that odd of a human.


----------



## brad crappie

I have a girlfriend near Chautauqua I have no problem coming and going with the bs covid thing! Am real scared I just fish in my toilet! I get pulled over every time coming going , I just tell them I got the flu not covid!


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> No Steelers update yesterday?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol We played like the browns are now


----------



## Evinrude58

BC I really hope you catch and release what you catch in your toilet.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> Yup Karl. Its really Stan don’t fall for that jive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey man. My name is not Stan, and this is my account. What jive?? I expressed myself to Karl. Need to say no more. Let’s Ice Fish


----------



## Evinrude58

To be fair we don't know if Stan's name is actually Stan.😁😁😁


----------



## Evinrude58

Jive? Dang you are old or I just time traveled.. Nobody has used that used that since like 73.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Jive? Dang you are old. Nobody has used that used that since like 73.


I’m an old soul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Next thing someone will be using funky, far out, and calling someone a turkey. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> Knot preferences anyone? I know lots of folks don’t think much about their knots. Most of the time I see the standard fishermen’s knot.
> 
> I prefer the Palomar knot to keep my jig flying horizontal. I’m gonna try that Tying off to the hook number and see how I like it. Anyone have any great knot recommendations they wanna share?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting this. I've been trying to find this for about 2 years now,the bottom knot that is. I'm always sliding my knot so bait sits right in the water... 
Don't think I'd trust it for anything bigger then panfish but don't know till you try it.


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> Hey man. My name is not Stan, and this is my account. What jive?? I expressed myself to Karl. Need to say no more. Let’s Ice Fish


Oh Stan you keep that act up maybe someone will buy it. Or maybe you could create a 4th account to give yourself and your alias accounts some homegrown credibility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Thanks for posting this. I've been trying to find this for about 2 years now,the bottom knot that is. I'm always sliding my knot so bait sits right in the water...
> Don't think I'd trust it for anything bigger then panfish but don't know till you try it.


That palomar knot is money tho! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Evinrude58 said:


> Next thing someone will be using funky, far out, and calling someone a turkey. 🤣 🤣 🤣


Or calling someone a jive turkey.


----------



## bobberbucket

Slap me some skinny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> I have a girlfriend near Chautauqua I have no problem coming and going with the bs covid thing! Am real scared I just fish in my toilet! I get pulled over every time coming going , I just tell them I got the flu not covid!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

crappieboo420 said:


> Lol We played like the browns are now


What was that again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Now if Baker can pull of a Montana finish


----------



## crappieboo420

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> What was that again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure I’m was clear on what i said.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

crappieboo420 said:


> Pretty sure I’m was clear on what i said.


Both teams that just played are superior to the Steelers. The Steelers are no where near the caliber of that game that just happened


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

We beat the superior team bud with Lamar. He had the shits and came out and showed the browns fans a true quarterback. Baker is a power bottom, my gay cousin pounds him out before the games.


----------



## crappieboo420

Anyone know how the dock tournament went?


----------



## Karl Wolf

crappieboo420 said:


> We beat the superior team bud with Lamar. He had the shits and came out and showed the browns fans a true quarterback. Baker is a power bottom, my gay cousin pounds him out before the games.


Possibly the funniest thing I've seen on this site to date


----------



## crappieboo420

Karl Wolf said:


> Possibly the funniest thing I've seen on this site to date


I made it to where I’m pretty sure it can’t be taken down!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Getting cooler! One things for sure when we get ice making temperatures that water is gonna set up quick. Im still holding out hope that we might get to stroll on some December hardwater Hopefully a Christmas miracle is in the works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Fingers crossed with you bobber, fished five straight days over Xmas last year, meet and fished with maplehick
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Fingers crossed with you bobber, fished five straight days over Xmas last year, meet and fished with maplehick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I remember y’all were slapping the snot outta the crappie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

We sure did, the one picture, people where about to call the coast guard thinking I was about to go through. All day cars going by yelling you got to be crazy oldman, pulled some big crappie that day!! 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> We sure did, the one picture, people where about to call the coast guard thinking I was about to go through. All day cars going by yelling you got to be crazy oldman, pulled some big crappie that day!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


That’s my favorite when they start hollering! I’ve had people call the sheriff on me. 

The sheriff said “ are you sure it’s thick enough to be out there?” Obviously I’m still on top of the water! He just said “ Ok someone called about you be careful “ and rolled out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Same thing happened that day, ranger stopped and said he would feel a whole lot better if I would get off the ice, they thought I was fishing on the edge of ice by open water, I stayed till dark, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Also had some lady in plx come out of her house with her barking dog complaining about me ice fishing in front of her place. She said “ My dogs not happy “ She called the sheriff too after he got done explaining to her that she didn’t own the water. I went an talked to him he said “must be some pretty good fishing to put up with her” It was!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I'm going to have to get up there with you guys and fish plc, never fished it before, ice fished some lake with a friend of mine right off Manchester rd, not sure but I think it was long lake maybe, been quite a long time ago.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I'm going to have to get up there with you guys and fish plc, never fished it before, ice fished some lake with a friend of mine right off Manchester rd, not sure but I think it was long lake maybe, been quite a long time ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I’ll take you on a tour! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That would be a very interesting tour for sure, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Probably have to do it several times there’s much to see! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Just let me know when and I will load up on traveling supplies 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Will do! One thing I like about it is there’s plenty of options to get on good fish with a short drag if your not in the mood for a long haul. You’ll have neighbors usually see some interesting characters and things at some locations that you’ll shake your head at or fall out laughing.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Welp it is December 15th. The prediction from the ICE GODS fir ice didn’t happen. I was kinda hoping myself it would of iced up before I head south but I guess imma gonna fly home in January to get my fix for the week so I can go to Slab Town. 30 more days and y’all will be on ice 🎣🍻🙌🤟🕺


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Welp it is December 15th. The prediction from the ICE GODS fir ice didn’t happen. I was kinda hoping myself it would of iced up before I head south but I guess imma gonna fly home in January to get my fix for the week so I can go to Slab Town. 30 more days and y’all will be on ice


I hope you get ejected out of your ranger at high speed and eaten by a gator.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

nice picture dave, but in my case pretty sure those ladies would be holding bats


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> I hope you get ejected out of your ranger at high speed and eaten by a gator.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be nice Bud!!!! I was going to take ya bass fishing this spring


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Be nice Bud!!!! I was going to take ya bass fishing this spring


I catch enough ditch pickles by accident I’m good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I have a bad feeling the only ice I'm gonna see for a while is at the bottom of my empty jack n coke. Figures the year I get a chance to hit some private ponds I get F'ed


----------



## Karl Wolf

You're crazy kit!


----------



## Karl Wolf

set-the-drag said:


> I have a bad feeling the only ice I'm gonna see for a while is at the bottom of my empty jack n coke. Figures the year I get a chance to hit some private ponds I get F'ed


Blasphemy!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> Blasphemy!!!


X2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

If Stan were an ice fishermen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> If Stan were an ice fishermen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's me


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> That palomar knot is money tho!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only one I use anymore... Like Karl mentioned it does get aggregating at times bending the line enuff to get it threw the eyes on the small ice jigs... Lol but can be done....
Lemme know if you use the hook shank knot an how it held up for you.


----------



## set-the-drag

Karl Wolf said:


> Blasphemy!!!


Well if bobber would get off his butt and start doing his Sioux Indian ice god dance we'd all be chipping away at some hard sutff but noooooo!!! Somebody is to busy.....😜


----------



## brad crappie

Karl Wolf said:


> That's me


Is that the legend big daddy in the pic he is very nimble on the ice! He is faster them me


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Is that the legend big daddy in the pic he is very nimble on the ice! He is faster them me





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Well if bobber would get off his butt and start doing his Sioux Indian ice god dance we'd all be chipping away at some hard sutff but noooooo!!! Somebody is to busy.....


I’m on it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Think set-the-drag got hacked by "he who shall remain nameless" saying such a thing but it looks like he got control of his account back.


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave I want to learn all the ice spots on PLX only two I know are OSP and by the district 3 office. Oh and by the Ron's bait shop, fished there once.


----------



## Evinrude58

Bet "he who shall remain nameless" is jumping up and down in glee because of no ice yet. Never seen anyone else who claims to do something so happy to not be able to do it.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave I want to learn all the ice spots on PLX only two I know are OSP and by the district 3 office. Oh and by the Ron's bait shop, fished there once.


I’ll show you all of BBs spots! Jk him and I have some spots, more so him but he’s been kind enough to take me along to them. I may have shown him one or 2 out there but those used to be his stomping grounds. Maybe he will let you tag along with him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Btw, starting to see a couple teens for lows in the 15 day next week in some spots. One of them down to 16°!! Bring it on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Btw, starting to see a couple teens for lows in the 15 day next week in some spots. One of them down to 16°!! Bring it on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessssss!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Bet "he who shall remain nameless" is jumping up and down in glee because of no ice yet. Never seen anyone else who claims to do something so happy to not be able to do it.


Apparently you ain’t reading my earlier post BUD! I want ice as bad as y’all do but I knew from my professional meteorologist opinion and reading the jet streams on my computer it was NOT going to happen on today’s date! I keep reiterating that mid January is the target date for good ice fishing. When that happens, I’ll post “I told ya so” To clear up something with you BUD, I didn’t hack no one account, in addition my name ain’t Stan fir all you “Ice people “ who call me Stan. Ok Jimbo. Lol


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ll show you all of BBs spots! Jk him and I have some spots, more so him but he’s been kind enough to take me along to them. I may have shown him one or 2 out there but those used to be his stomping grounds. Maybe he will let you tag along with him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wait, so you showed BB my spots I showed you?


----------



## Karl Wolf

Nonono... these are all MY spots...
You guys have completely lost touch with reality.


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> wait, so you showed BB my spots I showed you?


To be fair I already knew about some of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> wait, so you showed BB my spots I showed you?


False. He doesn’t fish any of the good places with the good spots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Karl Wolf said:


> Nonono... these are all MY spots...
> You guys have completely lost touch with reality.


Quiet over there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> False. He doesn’t fish any of the good places with the good spots
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your fake news 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> False. He doesn’t fish any of the good places with the good spots
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take me to the good places then! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Dang, I haven't been "hushed" since I was like 9 by granny.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Karl Wolf said:


> Dang, I haven't been "hushed" since I was like 9 by granny.


Then call me grandma and hush


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Take me to the good places then!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once you’re man enough for a hike on skeeter then sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Yes ma'am!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Lol, nap time. Long day coming into L.A..
See ya guys


----------



## set-the-drag

Just talked to my bro he said he had some skim ice on the pond last couple mornings! Getting F ing sick of watching our neighbors north of us on YouTube catching crappie and perch through z ice when we cant even catch a break😢 Damn you 2020 Damn you raight to hell!!!!!


----------



## Karl Wolf

set-the-drag said:


> Just talked to my bro he said he had some skim ice on the pond last couple mornings! Getting F ing sick of watching our neighbors north of us on YouTube catching crappie and perch through z ice when we cant even catch a break😢 Damn you 2020 Damn you raight to hell!!!!!


Tell ya what, i was just talking to my father about us selling our houses and moving up to Minnesota for a few years.

We only get "the tip" of good ice fishing seasons in Ohio and 10 years in a state where you always get to ice fish a few months every year would be sweeeeeeet!


----------



## set-the-drag

Mehh I think I live far enough north haha I would die with any winter longer than what we get I'm turning into a freeze baby. You let me know when I can come hit up your shanty though👍 I would be able to do a long weekend or 2


----------



## Karl Wolf

set-the-drag said:


> Mehh I think I live far enough north haha I would die with any winter longer than what we get I'm turning into a freeze baby. You let me know when I can come hit up your shanty though👍 I would be able to do a long weekend or 2
> 
> Planning to eventually move back to Florida. Figure some quality ice time before hand would be great if I can get up there or even NY for a few years. Some great cold water fisheries. Plus Florida is kind of crazy and it's nice to give kids some sort of childhood with other midwestern kids.
> 
> Who knows, probably be stuck in Akron for 10 more. Lol


----------



## Fish2Win

johnboy111711 said:


> wait, so you showed BB my spots I showed you?


Johnboy he showed me some of your spots too!!! Gotta admit there pretty good!! Won’t eat anymore of those 5# bass. He said you need those for your tournaments. Idk


----------



## Evinrude58

KW you should be happy he just hushed you. That means you are liked. Unlike "he who shall remain nameless" that I think is blocked by everyone.


----------



## Evinrude58

IBJ posted in the NEO section a pic of skim ice he seen this morning.


----------



## Evinrude58

Show me some of the good spots guys, I promise I won't take all 9 of the grandkids and fish them out.


----------



## Karl Wolf

You could map 5 acres of tipups with 9 grandkids.

Actually that would be pretty fun having 40 tip ups out there and all the kids running around when a flag pops.


----------



## Evinrude58

9 grandkids and me that would be a total of 60 tipups and 20 rods. We could really cover some ice. But I would go bankrupt buying that much gear and bait. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> 9 grandkids and me that would be a total of 60 tipups and 20 rods. We could really cover some ice. But I would go bankrupt buying that much gear and bait. 😁 😁 😁


I'm out of touch with the ice regs I guess.

That many tip ups with the kids running around would be well worth the cost.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Johnboy he showed me some of your spots too!!! Gotta admit there pretty good!! Won’t eat anymore of those 5# bass. He said you need those for your tournaments. Idk


I swear you lurk until you see an opportunity like this and pounce lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

set-the-drag said:


> I have a bad feeling the only ice I'm gonna see for a while is at the bottom of my empty jack n coke. Figures the year I get a chance to hit some private ponds I get F'ed


Delete the Coke and the ice...makes everything a bit easier.


----------



## Evinrude58

Delete the coke and jack. Then pour the ice in a lake to help cool the water. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Karl Wolf

So I've spent the last hour checking out rentals on Chautauqua. Found some cottages right on the lake.

If travel is permitted (if they will book me) and the ice is thick, I think ima rent one there for a week.

I figure do a morning twilight fish at different lake spots in the morning, come back for dinner then finish off the evenings in my 6-8 man hub shanty out from the cottages at night. Just keep it up out there the whole time and use my 2 man flip for the mornings.

That's the plan!


----------



## Evinrude58

That sounds like a good plan.


----------



## set-the-drag

Haha we are all going to be stuck where we are for the next 10 unless that unknown rich uncle dies or power ball finally hits I'm screwed either way😄


Evinrude58 said:


> Delete the coke and jack. Then pour the ice in a lake to help cool the water. 😁 😁 😁


Have you lost you damn mind!!! How dare you say such things


----------



## Lil' Rob

Evinrude58 said:


> Delete the coke and jack. Then pour the ice in a lake to help cool the water. 😁 😁 😁


If anyone is going to delete the Jack, send it my way...don't waste it.


----------



## Evinrude58

Hey now if it was a real whisky like Glenfiddich then I would never say such a thing but it is only Jack which is the PBR of whisky.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Jack ain't top shelf, but it's not as low a PBR.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Let me know when this convo completely switches to beer and I’ll partake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Hell there’s a bottle of blue moon in my profile pic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Jack is better than Southern Comfort which compares to Billy Beer and that is below bottom shelf. 😁 😁 😁 and Rebel Yell is below the basement,


----------



## RMK

Evinrude58 said:


> Jack is better than Southern Comfort which compares to Billy Beer and that is below bottom shelf. 😁 😁 😁 and Rebel Yell is below the basement,


where does wild turkey and buffalo trace fall into the list? bad expierences with both and pretty sure i still have a couple half bottles sitting somewhere.


----------



## Evinrude58

Wild Turkey is on the basement floor (also a rather rough experience with it). Never heard of the other one.


----------



## partlyable

Wild turkey is the only way to get a night started when in college and don’t have money for something better!! 

Karl, 
As far as chautauqua goes there is a million vrbo’s up there a lot are lake front and I don’t know this but I bet they are all hurting for people in the winter should be fairly cheap. I think your plan is good. 

Switched my helix 7 from the boat to the ice ducer and charged it up today. I saw those teens for Christmas. Maybe Santa was thinking about us ice fishermen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Slide a bottle of crown 12 year in the shanty and let gods refrigeration get it ready and my oh my its some good liquid heater 😜 I did drill a hole and drop a 6er of tall shmillers in a few years ago man o man were them for real cold ones!


----------



## Karl Wolf

Had a couple good wild turkey nights this summer.


----------



## jjanda

Karl Wolf said:


> So I've spent the last hour checking out rentals on Chautauqua. Found some cottages right on the lake.
> 
> If travel is permitted (if they will book me) and the ice is thick, I think ima rent one there for a week.
> 
> I figure do a morning twilight fish at different lake spots in the morning, come back for dinner then finish off the evenings in my 6-8 man hub shanty out from the cottages at night. Just keep it up out there the whole time and use my 2 man flip for the mornings.
> 
> That's the plan!


Sounds like a good plan Karl. My friend has a buddy that lives on the lake that's going to let us know when the ice is good and the bite is starting to get going. Provided there aren't any travel restrictions we will be headed there for a long weekend when the word is good.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

jjanda said:


> Sounds like a good plan Karl. My friend has a buddy that lives on the lake that's going to let us know when the ice is good and the bite is starting to get going. Provided there aren't any travel restrictions we will be headed there for a long weekend when the word is good.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Never fished that lake. My buddies fished it twice over the last last 2 years for perch and musky.

It's a lake I think I might fish next open water year for musky.

And walleye/perch ice info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jjanda

I've never fished it either but my friend has for many years. He primarily fishes for walleye. I'll find out some info for you.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

jjanda said:


> I've never fished it either but my friend has for many years. He primarily fishes for walleye. I'll find out some info for you.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Great! I think the walleye can be super deep in them natural deep lakes for ice.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Our Chautauqua video from last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Our Chautauqua video from last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning you jive turkeys! Dang if i didn’t miss a good bad whiskey convo. I really gotta stay up later. Ill say this wild turkey! 

I prefer stuff like Tin Cup, Pendleton, Woodford reserve. I think I’ve about drank everything there’s is to drink. If I could get my hands on some good Mexican brandy I’d be all over that. & like Evenrude said scotch I love some scotchy scotch! Glenn Fiddich, dewers, Johnny black or blue. I’m not of fan of Red label at all tho. 



The weather looks wonderful I suspect somewhere in neo we shall walk on the water before the month is over. Despite what the wannabe weatherman says.... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Now 2 years ago this is where I wanted to go. Lake Champlain. Yeah,its a far drive but if your taking a week long trip,its not to far. My buddy was a little intimidated by the size and the drive out there so we just did the finger lakes thing.

This lake has an absolute mix of EVERYTHING in it you could imagine. Did a bunch of research on it and I wanted to try around this bay and the skinny pass there.

Now I think this place would be the super trip,especially when I get a machine. 
Perhaps 2021/2022 year ima plan it out.


----------



## bobberbucket

partlyable said:


> Wild turkey is the only way to get a night started when in college and don’t have money for something better!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of those deals where you and your wingmen are pounding down shots of turkey and chasing them with natty & rolling rock in the kitchen of some little apartment . Then off to the club to hunt some gullible young ladies with loose morals. Ah memories  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I've been past 4 ponds with skim ice so far on my way to work.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> I've been past 4 ponds with skim ice so far on my way to work.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


You got some excellent night vision!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

You've heard of eagle eyes. I've got ice eyes.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Karl Wolf said:


> Now 2 years ago this is where I wanted to go. Lake Champlain. Yeah,its a far drive but if your taking a week long trip,its not to far. My buddy was a little intimidated by the size and the drive out there so we just did the finger lakes thing.
> 
> This lake has an absolute mix of EVERYTHING in it you could imagine. Did a bunch of research on it and I wanted to try around this bay and the skinny pass there.
> 
> Now I think this place would be the super trip,especially when I get a machine.
> Perhaps 2021/2022 year ima plan it out.


Karl. Champlain is a huge lake. Part of it is in Vermont. I fish there a few years ago. Big perch, smallmouth bass and gills. They have cabin rentals around the lake as well.


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Karl. Champlain is a huge lake. Part of it is in Vermont. I fish there a few years ago. Big perch, smallmouth bass and gills. They have cabin rentals around the lake as well.


 Pipe down. Nobody here’s got time for none of your jive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Pipe down. Nobody here’s got time for none of your jive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No jive here. Just giving Karl info about Champlain. You must have a hangover from your Natty light and cheap whiskey


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> No jive here. Just giving Karl info about Champlain. You must have a hangover from your Natty light and cheap whiskey


I don’t drink anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Stopped getting high too nothing but clean living for this guy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Well thats not good to hear

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Well thats not good to hear
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I mean I stopped when I put the last one out! and when I said I don’t drink anymore well I don’t drink any less either.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> I don’t drink anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bobberbucket said:


> Stopped getting high too nothing but clean living for this guy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you stop smoking nasty cigarettes


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Did you stop smoking nasty cigarettes


Over a year ago best damn thing I ever did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sure wish I can get that habit broke

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Sure wish I can get that habit broke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I still use a vape but can go long periods without even that. I was spending minimum 15 bucks every day on smokes a little bottle of vape juice costs 21 bucks and lasts a month longer if you don’t use as much, and you get great flavors like right now I’ve got honeydew Mellon in mine. I didn’t quit nicotine but I did quit the cigarettes. I some people who used the vape to help them totally quit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I like a pipe but after awhile I can't function to well, lmao!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Funny how that wacky tabacie works😜


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> I still use a vape but can go long periods without even that. I was spending minimum 15 bucks every day on smokes a little bottle of vape juice costs 21 bucks and lasts a month longer if you don’t use as much, and you get great flavors like right now I’ve got honeydew Mellon in mine. I didn’t quit nicotine but I did quit the cigarettes. I some people who used the vape to help them totally quit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I go to the dispensary and get me some good vapes and gummies. Buzzed feeling is great man


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I go to the dispensary and get me some good vapes and gummies. Buzzed feeling is great man


What you say  you like to give gummy’s and get buzzed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I get buzzed by 8in plus gills, 10 craps, and 10in plus perch! Those eyes of 15in or better! The outdoors period keep your whacky **** away helping f up the human population! If u can just get by with green stuff and still function as a producer in this country I have no problems with it!


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> What you say  you like to give gummy’s and get buzzed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t share gummies. Hell yeah I smoke at home


----------



## brad crappie

Another problem with dope heads they say I can’t find a job cause they can’t pass a drug test! Lots of jobs if willing to work!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

brad crappie said:


> Another problem with dope heads they say I can’t find a job cause they can’t pass a drug test! Lots of jobs if willing to work!!


I gotta a pretty good job. An I smoke the stuff on almost an hourly basis.. makes me hungry for ten inch gills to.....


----------



## brad crappie

Saugeyefisher said:


> I gotta a pretty good job. An I smoke the stuff on almost an hourly basis.. makes me hungry for ten inch gills to.....


Where I guess u produce then not sure how much energy u put forth but I bet u work on them fishes harder👍


----------



## Karl Wolf

The only reason people can't pass a d test to get good jobs is because there are d tests in the first place and it all relates to insurance companies. The reason green is illegal is because of greed and profit by companies that wished it to become illegal to increase their profits, also a fear of Mexcian immigrants. Smear campaigns against it were created.True story.

Kind of crazy that over a couple generations people were led to believe how horrible cannabis is when the actual "high" is much less potent and dangerous than the effects of alchohol.

Propaganda wars have really pushed the "war on drugs" to an unbelievably strong degree.
Looking forward to federal legalization so I can puff occasionally again. Not much of a drinker myself.


----------



## Outasync

Wont be long now boys! Im liking where the temps are headed


----------



## Carpn

I fired up last night . But I mean that I fired up my snowmobile and gas ice auger . Keep thinking of getting a drill auger but as long as that old gas one keeps purring I can't justify it.

Had smoke rolling out of the pole barn from the sled heating up .

Also hooked up my helix 7 ice pack to charge .


----------



## BrodyC

I’ve never received an Ice Fishing specific catalog before this year. I don’t know if this is a good sign or a bad one.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> I’ve never received an Ice Fishing specific catalog before this year. I don’t know if this is a good sign or a bad one.
> View attachment 460349


Awesome cover! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

its comin boys!!!


----------



## BrodyC

Too bad I can’t buy anything or else I’ll doom the season!


----------



## Maplehick

The pond in the front yard is half slushed over! It won't take long with the right temps and we will be back on the ice.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Pond up the street was almost locked


----------



## Evinrude58

Small lake near me had ice out about 20 feet or so from shore. I could see the ice because it had a bit of snow on it.


----------



## Evinrude58

I have got the Bass Pro Ice catalog last couple years.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I spy a 3 nights now in the 15 day with highs in mid 20s and lows around 15!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

BrodyC said:


> Too bad I can’t buy anything or else I’ll doom the season!


Yea, I bought a livescope last year before ice season. I feel like i ruined it for everyone. Keepin all my **** in my amazon cart until there's a solid 3"


----------



## Evinrude58

So it was your fault.😡😡😡 jk😁😁😁 Truthfully I blame "he who shall remain nameless". I am sure he did an anti-ice dance because he gets his pleasure from watching others not get to enjoy life.


----------



## set-the-drag

Ok what's the opinion on best gill bait/lures. I was only able to hit my gill pond once last year and had some tungsten jigs and maggots and had nibbles but no bites. This pond has 12in hogs in it and was blown away I didn't get a bite in the summer you can dip your finger in the water and these mongrels will bite winter they seem to be very tough


----------



## Evinrude58

Gills I have always done well with a small jig with either a minnow or a couple waxies. Could try a bit of worm or crawler.


----------



## Karl Wolf

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Yea, I bought a livescope last year before ice season. I feel like i ruined it for everyone. Keepin all my **** in my amazon cart until there's a solid 3"


Those livescopes look sweet! I'd love to see one in action personally out on the ice.


----------



## Karl Wolf

set-the-drag said:


> Ok what's the opinion on best gill bait/lures. I was only able to hit my gill pond once last year and had some tungsten jigs and maggots and had nibbles but no bites. This pond has 12in hogs in it and was blown away I didn't get a bite in the summer you can dip your finger in the water and these mongrels will bite winter they seem to be very tough


Huge glob of mags. Perfect twitches.
Ive watched those giant gills sit there observing your bait for 10 mintues. Often sucking 1 mag off and swimming away. Learning to shake that rod perfect at the right moment and ever so slowly work them up is key to getting the wisely aged gills to hit on my opinion.


----------



## Lil' Rob

No ice forming here in Houston, TX. 

Shoot, I can't even enjoy these temps if I wanted to, working 12+ hours a each. I actually am looking forward to getting back to Ohio and getting into those cold temps. It doesn't feel right being down here this time of year.

Fingers crossed for some fishable ice over the holiday break 🤞🤞🤞🤞 as I'll be home those two weeks.


----------



## Evinrude58

I really need to stay away from the fishing section. Ended up buying a bunch of jigs and an inline noodle rod today.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> I really need to stay away from the fishing section. Ended up buying a bunch of jigs and an inline noodle rod today.


Your first inline ice reel?


----------



## Philfish360

I Am so ready for some fishable ice. My traveling partner can't travel no more so I Am by myself again this year


----------



## Karl Wolf

Philfish360 said:


> I Am so ready for some fishable ice. My traveling partner can't travel no more so I Am by myself again this year


Groups are always the best. Helps zero in the fish and good conversation. Where do you like to travel and fish?


----------



## Evinrude58

KW, I have had a palm rod for 3 or 4 years.

philfish I am sure you can find someone here that you can fish with.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> KW, I have had a palm rod for 3 or 4 years.
> 
> philfish I am sure you can find someone here that you can fish with.


Heard about them palm setups. Never owned one


----------



## Evinrude58

Won mine in a ice fishing photo contest. Looked it up at the time and it was $50 at I think it was Cabelas. Like it for shallow water say 10 feet and under. Not bad a bad prize for a free contest. The nest year I won a soft side tackle box. Year after that I got about 20 tungsten jigs and about 20 other jigs, Haven't received last years prize.


----------



## swone

More Early Ice! That post was so funny I almost forgave you for buying that livescope last year.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> Won mine in a ice fishing photo contest. Looked it up at the time and it was $50 at I think it was Cabelas. Like it for shallow water say 10 feet and under. Not bad a bad prize for a free contest. The nest year I won a soft side tackle box. Year after that I got about 20 tungsten jigs and about 20 other jigs, Haven't received last years prize.


Seem like you're just an all around winner.

I caught a catfish at two turtles pond when I was a kid that had a tag.
Got a silver dollar. LOL


----------



## Karl Wolf

A little something to start your day with.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning folks. It feels and looks beautiful outside! I really feel like the ice gods are trying hard to churn up a December miracle for us I hope I’m right. 

I’ll be busy getting things ready to head south tomorrow and do some hunting this weekend. They got some snow down that way should make for a beautiful hunt. I’ll probably stay till Monday or Tuesday might bust some bunnies & tree rats after I’m through with the deer. I’m just looking forward to getting away for a few days outdoors and doing something enjoyable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Accuweather 30 day we might be on in 3 weeks


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Accuweather 30 day we might be on in 3 weeks


Stop drinking in the morning Debbie downer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Three weeks is far to long we can’t have that kinda negativity around here lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philfish360

It will take a lot of cold air we need cold and no wind so it can set Erie up


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Stop drinking in the morning Debbie downer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Finally someone is agreeing with me. Nothing negative about it. It’s the fact. 


bobberbucket said:


> Three weeks is far to long we can’t have that kinda negativity around here lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

brad crappie said:


> Accuweather 30 day we might be on in 3 weeks


Thank you Brad crappie!!!!


----------



## kit carson

Now your talking, I'm happy to fish all these mudholes around our area but nothing compares to the big pond to our north

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Won’t take much at all inland. One night of of single digits followed by two in the teens. Could be game on I can think of a few places that might be worth a look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Lol. Finally someone is agreeing with me. Nothing negative about it. It’s the fact.


Well he’s drunk so there’s that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Same here few good nights and it's game on

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Ole weather man Stan is full of crap  & tadpoles. He tries to rain on our ice party constantly! 

He predicted a mild December well step outside your door and tell me how mild it feels folks! 

Weather fraud Stan doesn’t know his hind end from a hole in the ground about the weather or our local lakes. We know what it takes to freeze them and where the 1st Ice will be. 

If ole Stan were smart he’d be taking notes instead flapping his gums.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philfish360

I Am ready got my machine charged up and gear loaded


----------



## Carpn

Took the snowmobile out for a spin last night . Ran good . I got rid of my other sled in 2019 and got a polaris 550 fan cooled . Well , last yr we only got ridable snow once last yr . When we got it the snowmobile wouldn't run right . By the time I cleaned out the carbs and put em back together snow was gone . 
Last night was the first chance to really ride it. It wasn't as fast as my old snowmobile ...but you don't go fast ice fishing anyway . 
Gonna be nice having a fancooled sled . 

I'm looking forward to spendibg time on saginaw bay . And maybe Erie if by some miracle she locks up. 
Wouldn't mind trying Oneida lake of possibly Green bay depending on how things go


----------



## Philfish360

I have for those places on my list. Hear green bay is fishable now


----------



## brad crappie

Around Chautauqua next weekend could have some ice looking at my girlfriends weather


----------



## kit carson

Are we even allowed to go out if state and fish these places, I wouldn't mind quarantined to my shanty, lol 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Ole weather man Stan is full of crap  & tadpoles. He tries to rain on our ice party constantly!
> 
> He predicted a mild December well step outside your door and tell me how mild it feels folks!
> 
> Weather fraud Stan doesn’t know his hind end from a hole in the ground about the weather or our local lakes. We know what it takes to freeze them and where the 1st Ice will be.
> 
> If ole Stan were smart he’d be taking notes instead flapping his gums.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bobberbucket said:


> Ole weather man Stan is full of crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & tadpoles. He tries to rain on our ice party constantly!
> 
> He predicted a mild December well step outside your door and tell me how mild it feels folks!
> 
> Weather fraud Stan doesn’t know his hind end from a hole in the ground about the weather or our local lakes. We know what it takes to freeze them and where the 1st Ice will be.
> 
> If ole Stan were smart he’d be taking notes instead flapping his gums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welp Mr. Dave I know everything, you posted the weather 2 hours ago and starting Saturday, you wouldn’t consider mid to upper 40’s mild and this is mid December?? Don’t get me wrong we all want good ice and so do I before I go south but get your facts straight before you rag on people


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Welp Mr. Dave I know everything, you posted the weather 2 hours ago and starting Saturday, you wouldn’t consider mid to upper 40’s mild and this is mid December?? Don’t get me wrong we all want good ice and so do I before I go south but get your facts straight before you rag on people


Ain’t nothing about you strait bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn

kit carson said:


> Are we even allowed to go out if state and fish these places, I wouldn't mind quarantined to my shanty, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I figure if I can go to their DNR website and buy a NR fishing license then it must be ok for me to travel there to fish .


----------



## kit carson

Valid point thank you

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Ain’t nothing about you strait bud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 your a 🤡


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> your a





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

Temps are a dropping. We are almost there. Can’t wait to get on those early craps and gills at moggie.


----------



## brad crappie

Think am doing some Dock Ice fishing today😉🤭


----------



## partlyable

Carpn said:


> I figure if I can go to their DNR website and buy a NR fishing license then it must be ok for me to travel there to fish .


I kinda agree with this. This was for sure my original plan, but on ny site it says anyone in a state touching ny your good to go. But since we don’t touch ny. We need tested 72 hours before coming. With a possible fine of 10k. Personally I think this is just scare tactics but I also don’t want a 10k fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn

I dunno what it's like now but the first weekend the NY announced ohio was included in their travel ban this summer we had a trip planned to Olcott to salmon fish . 

We debated about what to do and ended up just going anyway . We kept to ourselves and cooked out own meals. Didn't go out to eat . 

The lady who ran the motel , the gas stations , the bait shops , the grocery stores , and the city run boat ramp didn't give a crap where we were from. 

We had a great trip and caught a bunch of nice kings in our 3 days there . 

We passed plenty of police along the way and they had bigger things to worry about . 

Obviously if you travel and knowingly have covid and proceed to go hit up the bars and infect a bunch of people you could and should face fines and other repercussions. 

But they have more important things to worry about .


----------



## Karl Wolf

Yeah, I doubt the rural areas would care. More than likely happy to actually get a paying customer to keep their businesses open. 
Same goes for the rural cops.
Those of us on fishing trips aren't looking to hit the bars or clubs, we are looking to get away from as many people as we can.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Are we even allowed to go out if state and fish these places, I wouldn't mind quarantined to my shanty, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Western PA series just canceled mosquito and Chautauqua tourneys due to them traveling to Ohio and NY. So I’m guessing no, but I’ll be doing it anyway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

I just checked the NY regulations online. Must pass a test before coming,then quarantine a few days, pass another test and then free to go.
This all just seems so odd to me since I'm in a different state every day. I see people with out of state plates in different states all day long. The only state border checkpoints I've seen since all of this were in Florida at the beginning of shutdowns.

Last time I was in NY was about a month ago and there was no border checkpoints or cops lined up looking for out of state plates.

Bring what you need for the trip,stay on the water,in your lodging and I don't see any problems. 
As I said, if there isn't good ice in Ohio when I come home next, I will be going out of state as far as need be to get on some good ice.


----------



## brad crappie

I have fished pa and New York all year no problems but u guys don’t go😉🤭


----------



## kit carson

I'll be right behind you IHD

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I seen what looked like Brad got hacked there for a moment by "he who shall remain nameless" saying such a negative thing about the weather. Brad glad you got control of your account back.

Judging by some of the posts it seems the Negative One is being his usual gleeful self about how we can't get on the ice. So glad I got him blocked and don't have to see his BS.

As far as out of state trips, not too sure about going to NY but am definitely looking at NW PA as I can go there without having to have any contact with the locals. NW PA get your license online and take all your food and bait with you. Maybe we could even get a group together and fish Lake Arthur.


----------



## Evinrude58

KW, reason I win prizes in the ice fishing photo contest each year is they have 10 winners each year but in the years I have entered there has never been more than 8 pics submitted and that was from only 4 guys and you can only win one prize a year.


----------



## Evinrude58

PA says if coming in from another state you need to have a negative test or quarantine for 14 days. I consider sitting in a shanty on a frozen lake self isolating especially if you don't stop to get bait or anything on the way there or when leaving.


----------



## Evinrude58

Good news that small lake near my house is skimmed half way across now. Also there was some skim ice on Lake Cable this morning.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

FYI for those who may attempt to go to Chautauqua, don’t take your own bait in attempts to avoid people while there. Have to buy bait from the bait shops around the lake and keep receipt on you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

Evinrude58 said:


> I seen what like Brad got hacked there for a moment by "he who shall remain nameless" saying such a negative thing about the weather. Brad glad you got control of your account.
> 
> Judging by some of the posts it seems the Negative One is being his usual gleeful self about how we can't get on the ice. So glad I got him blocked and don't have to see his BS.
> 
> As far as out of state trips, not too sure about going to NY but am definitely looking at NW PA as I can go there without having to have any contact with the locals. NW PA get your license online and take all your food and bait with you. Maybe we could even get a group together and fish Lake Arthur.


 Sounds like a plan. I’m in for Lake Charles


----------



## muscleman

Evinrude58 said:


> Good news that small lake near my house is skimmed half way across now. Also there was some skim ice on Lake Cable this morning.


 I just bought a house on Lake Cable. Can’t wait to fish it. I heard nothing but big fish in it. Maybe if guys play nice I’ll invite some of yins


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> FYI for those who may attempt to go to Chautauqua, don’t take your own bait in attempts to avoid people while there. Have to buy bait from the bait shops around the lake and keep receipt on you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the single most useful post you have ever made.


----------



## lureluzer

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Western PA series just canceled mosquito and Chautauqua tourneys due to them traveling to Ohio and NY. So I’m guessing no, but I’ll be doing it anyway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% agree. We're buying licenses online and getting airbnb/vrbo houses and keeping to ourselves. 10 times better than a hotel stay. I highly suggest it. With 3 or 4 people it's cheaper than hotels a lot of times. Or well worth the little bit of extra money.


----------



## lureluzer

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> FYI for those who may attempt to go to Chautauqua, don’t take your own bait in attempts to avoid people while there. Have to buy bait from the bait shops around the lake and keep receipt on you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And they will check you if you're in the popular spots.


----------



## partlyable

I have made several day trips to chautauqua it is 2 hour 50 min from my house probably less for most of you ne people. I don’t even need to stay or be close to anyone I can get there and back or close on a tank of gas. I would assume the only bait they care about are minnows for invasive? I just wanna hit up the mayville perch bite. Especially if they have ice and we don’t get any like last year. I have never ice fished it but it seems like anywhere in that huge weed bed is ok for perch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

Do you guys change bait or what your tipping the bait with depending on if your fishing for perch, bluegill, or crappie? I am still kinda a noob. I did really well on perch one day 2 years ago on Swedish pimple and wax worms. But have not really caught any crappie. I did catch some bluegill in a pond and they wanted just a small jig head and wax worm. Are minnows or minnow heads better or what do most of you use? I also did not have electronics then so could the crappie just be higher in the water? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

> Do you guys change bait or what your tipping the bait with depending on if your fishing for perch, bluegill, or crappie? I am still kinda a noob. I did really well on perch one day 2 years ago on Swedish pimple and wax worms. But have not really caught any crappie. I did catch some bluegill in a pond and they wanted just a small jig head and wax worm. Are minnows or minnow heads better or what do most of you use? I also did not have electronics then so could the crappie just be higher in the water?


I have found that perch around here are sometimes much more responsive to vertical baits like a Swedish Pimple or Forage Minnow and they love minnow heads. I don't know why they prefer just a head to a whole minnow but I can't tell you how many times I have had a beautiful lively minnow swimming around down there and they check it out first, then come over and knock the crap out of a minnow head. Crappie are often suspended and when they're feeding well love to hit stuff that is slowly falling. Bluegill can be really tough to get to bite during bright daylight, especially the better size ones, and I sometimes struggle to figure out what to do for them, so I am interested in what others have to say about that.


----------



## Evinrude58

Depending on the day the Crappie could be higher, but I catch them at the dock tournaments 6 inches from the bottom in 25 fow sometimes. Generally I seem to catch more Crappie using minnows on a jig although some days something else is needed like a nice flutter lure. Since no flasher try fishing close to the bottom then if no crappie bring it up a crank. If still not come up another crank. Crappie normally are not as aggressive as Perch and big Gills seem to be real cautious. I have found Perch will hit just about anything. My best technique for big Gills is just let it sit and wait on them to decide and I catch more FO Gills thru the ice than I do during all of soft water.


----------



## RMK

Added some snow balls today to help things along a bit......


----------



## Evinrude58

partlyable see you aren't far from me. It is 2 hrs 55 minutes to Chautauqua.


----------



## bobberbucket

RMK said:


> Added some snow balls today to help things along a bit......
> View attachment 460397
> 
> View attachment 460398


Every little bit helps! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

RMK add some more snowballs. She probably is almost as heavy as Dave.🤣🤣🤣 But where is her spud bar?


----------



## King-Fish

Hello long time listener first time caller jk lol. Question...have you guys ever used the stingnose minnows? There made by thundermist. New to ice fishing and getting some gear around for the season. They are very life like looking and I watched a couple videos of a guy hammering perch on them without even using any sort of bait on them. Any sort of feedback would be great on those or any other lures that would work well. My intentions are to fish local upgrounds and ponds and possibly the big pond if it gets cold enough. I’ve got a few basic lindy frosty jigging spoons and some eagle claw tungsten jigs I picked up. Need to get a few other things around so any advice would be great. I have a seasoned ice guy who’s gonna take me out and show me the ropes I guess and want to have the tools for the job so to say...Thanks in advance and good luck to all this season.


----------



## kit carson

I have been a fan of the stingnose minnows for a couple years, never tried it without bait, have caught many crappie and even a few bonus walleye on them 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Just seen a video on Utube of a restaurant in Mich that is using hub shanties to provide outside dining space since they are not allowed to dine inside the restaurant.


----------



## kit carson

Are there any holes drilled for the guests to jig and eat at the same time, lmao!!! Awesome idea!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

King-Fish Thanks a lot now I have something else I need to buy.😁😁😁


----------



## kit carson

Me and my two buddies where ice fishing westbranch and had pizza delivered to us, that was a pretty good day!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Actually seen it on IS and one of the guys commented that he wore his auger out drilling the first hole thru the weird black ice.


----------



## kit carson

Hahaha that's a good one 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Have seen pizza delivered at Nimmy on the ice. I wish I would have asked which pizza place.


----------



## cement569

alright guys, gonna give up one of my secret baits for crappie and the bigger perch at mosquito.i use a small perch colored forage minnow and i dangle one maggot off each treble of the hook, start at the bottom and slowly work it up till about halfway. if no hits let it slowly flutter back down and if the crappie are up high they will catch it on the way down. you have to watch for your line to slack up then you know one grabbed it. now the perch they knock the ship out of it usually down deeper. dont laugh i thought b.s until i tried it


----------



## Evinrude58

In the video one couple brought their own shanty. Must of thought it was BYOS. Bring Your Own Shanty


----------



## Evinrude58

My go to in all lures is a perch pattern


----------



## kit carson

Alright Dennis grab me a couple of those secret baits.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

Evinrude I have my helix 7 set up as a flasher now so I have one. I just did not when I was catching perch that day. I only got to test my helix 1 time on a small pond last year so still not totally dialed in with it. Fun to use it and learn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I think the grandkids will like using my flashers they are like a video game. Just need ice I am comfortable taking them out on.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

An orange peterdragon always works great!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> An orange peterdragon always works great!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Ok so who was testing ice at Skeeter today?


----------



## Evinrude58

supposedly someone tested the ice by the bouy line today and made it 10 yards out.


----------



## partlyable

Evinrude58 said:


> supposedly someone tested the ice by the bouy line today and made it 10 yards out.


I feel like a swone safety shame LLC is in order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

redheads posted about it in NEO and bprice said it was probably IHD. I know he will push it a bit but not too sure his 300# butt would push it that far.


----------



## Evinrude58

but then he fishes with Dave so we do know he is crazy. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Evinrude58

And yes I know I fish with Dave too. But my mother had me tested and I am not crazy, just eccentric.😜🤪😁🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

Won’t long there’s gonna be some crazy good fishing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Especially if someone already got out 10 yards at Skeeter testing the ice. We are almost there.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

It was me, and I got 15 yards thank you very much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> It was me, and I got 15 yards thank you very much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SAFETY SHAME! You need to disclose that you made it out 15 yards , swam back five (because you had your life jacket on), then were pulled in the last ten by your buddy (always take a buddy) with his rope (always take a rope) and immediately changed into your extra set of clothes (you get the idea).


----------



## swone

I’m laying awake nights dreaming of ice. And Safety Shames. All rights reserved.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> SAFETY SHAME! You need to disclose that you made it out 15 yards , swam back five (because you had your life jacket on), then were pulled in the last ten by your buddy (always take a buddy) with his rope (always take a rope) and immediately changed into your extra set of clothes (you get the idea).


I needed to wake up with a good laugh  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The cold is fabulous! Look at those temps falling like a rock. Once again if you have any doubts that Stan is a fraud step outside and tell me how mild it is! 

We all need to ice dance a freeze them spoons big time! There’s a possibility we could be fishing some shallow bays next week! Christmas miracle in progress!

I’m fixing to head south this morning. Looking forward to disappearing into the snow covered hills for a few days. 

Hope everyone has a fantastic day & an enjoyable weekend i know I will!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> It was me, and I got 15 yards thank you very much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I badly want to tell the story of you scared to death on the the thin stuff at moggy the time we went out of ticknor in less than ideal conditions. 

But I love you bro so I won’t!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Good.luck down south hope you get Rudolph, enjoy some.peace and quiet you sure need it after lock down 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Good.luck down south hope you get Rudolph, enjoy some.peace and quiet you sure need it after lock down
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Dude you never realize how many kids you have and how loud they are until you can’t leave the house!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I got a new one damn kid won't shut up especially between 11p-5a😂😂😭


----------



## muscleman

WHAT!!!!! Won’t be long guys. We will be on ice soon! I saw this morning at Lake Cable a bay is ice over. I might have to do some exploring. Lol Let’s do this!!!!!


----------



## flyphisherman




----------



## johnboy111711

Here is IHD climbing out of the ice at mosquito after testing it. Lucky enough for a candid shot.


----------



## Evinrude58

That ain't IHD! It is too good looking!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## viking

HERES A LITTLE TIP FOR US OLD EYES AND ARTHRITIC HANDS GUYS PICK UP SOME NEDDLE THREADERS FOR TYING ON THOSE LITTLE JIGS IT'LL REMIND YOU OF WHEN YOU WERE YOUNGER.


----------



## Evinrude58

2 h ago

WHAT!!!!! Won’t be long guys. We will be on ice soon! I saw this morning at Lake Cable a bay is ice over. I might have to do some exploring. Lol Let’s do this!!!!!


50 • 2 mo ago

Hey guys. I was told to visit this forum for ice fishing since Im new to this sport. 

Two months ago you were new to ice fishing and now you are going to explore?


----------



## brad crappie

Get together on 2in of ice so I will have less stress fishing around a bunch dirtbags! 😉 hope u guys get it


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> 2 h ago
> 
> WHAT!!!!! Won’t be long guys. We will be on ice soon! I saw this morning at Lake Cable a bay is ice over. I might have to do some exploring. Lol Let’s do this!!!!!
> 
> 
> 50 • 2 mo ago
> 
> Hey guys. I was told to visit this forum for ice fishing since Im new to this sport.
> 
> Two months ago you were new to ice fishing and now you are going to explore?


Stan probably thought he was on his other account the one where he claims to be very experienced!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

Evinrude58 said:


> 2 h ago
> 
> WHAT!!!!! Won’t be long guys. We will be on ice soon! I saw this morning at Lake Cable a bay is ice over. I might have to do some exploring. Lol Let’s do this!!!!!
> 
> 
> 50 • 2 mo ago
> 
> Hey guys. I was told to visit this forum for ice fishing since Im new to this sport.
> 
> Two months ago you were new to ice fishing and now you are going to explore?


Yeah I’m going to explore? when we have good ice. Cable has some big panfish!🕺🕺🤟💪💪


----------



## muscleman

Bought me a new vexilar SL-8 , and a NILS auger. Gotta a learn how to use the vexilar. Since everyone is experienced on this site I need some in sight how to read it


----------



## 82441

muscleman said:


> Bought me a new vexilar SL-8 , and a NILS auger. Gotta a learn how to use the vexilar. Since everyone is experienced on this site I need some in sight how to read it


I can show ya how to read it. I have a Marcum. They are pretty similar. You bought a Nils. Hmmmm I bought a new propane auger. Never used it yet


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Wow, good morning to you guys too! Thanks for the nice picture and words!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

Crankit said:


> I can show ya how to read it. I have a Marcum. They are pretty similar. You bought a Nils. Hmmmm I bought a new propane auger. Never used it yet


 I’m good! I need someone with a vexilar to show me. BTW what is wrong with a NILS? crank


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Wow, good morning to you guys too! Thanks for the nice picture and words!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice to see Sleeping Beauty is finally awake.


----------



## Evinrude58

MM
I just purchased a ION 8 . I hope its a good one? I never owned an auger before. I'm kinda worried about the battery life
Bought me a new vexilar SL-8 , and a NILS auger.

Bought two augers in a month and a Vex wish I had that kind of money. There are tons of Utube videos on how to use the Vexilar fl-8. I have never heard of the sl-8.

Problem with you exploring is you said you are new to ice fishing and even though "he who shall remain nameless" said "ice fishing is easy anyone one can do it" you would be taking a great risk. It takes time to learn to read the ice to go out exploring as a newbie it's asking for trouble and could cost you your life..


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> Nice to see Sleeping Beauty is finally awake.


Working. A lot. I’m always awake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

bprice have you met IHD? To call him Sleeping Beauty is like saying Dave is a heavy weight. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## CFIden

muscleman said:


> Bought me a new vexilar SL-8 , and a NILS auger. Gotta a learn how to use the vexilar. Since everyone is experienced on this site I need some in sight how to read it


Where are you located muscleman? You are going to love the vex.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Dang, apparently december 18th from here on out is officially roast IHD day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

IHD we are just getting bored and most of us have blocked "he who shall remain nameless" so we can't pick on his usual BS comments.


----------



## Evinrude58

I need to either get on the ice soon or fishing Erie to chase the blues away.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Looking good to be on ice by the end of the month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

If I didn't have to work today I might of tried to get out a few feet farther on the north end of mosquito and punched a few holes, lol!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Whoever purchased the ion 8 is going to very please with it, good friend of mine has one drills nice with good battery life, also has a battery warming bag for the extra battery. Extremely nice setup!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

IHD, we only pick on the ones we like, so I hope you’re feeling all the love. We all know that I look much more like that walrus so I was just really happy it wasn’t me we were getting this time.
On a totally different topic,

*I GOT THAT FEVER!!!!*


----------



## Evinrude58

swone not exactly true. We do pick on the ones we like but we also pick on "he who shall remain nameless" because of the opposite.


----------



## Evinrude58

Social distancing! swone has a fever.


----------



## Evinrude58

Kit get out there and check that ice. Some of us need to get on the ice.


----------



## muscleman

CFIden said:


> Where are you located muscleman? You are going to love the vex.


 I live in Canton Lake Cable. Thanks I read the manual. Can’t be to hard to learn


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Isn’t it beautiful?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Since you got a Vex fl-8, I am guessing, I suggest getting an S-cable (suppression cable). Not sure on the depth of Lake Cable but bet most of it isn't deep and with the fl-8 if fishing under 10 fow or really weedy the S-cable helps.


----------



## Evinrude58

IHD would like 10 degrees colder. Besides Skeeter where can we fish that might freeze? Don't think temps are going to be cold enough down this way around Portage Lakes


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> IHD would like 10 degrees colder. Besides Skeeter where can we fish that might freeze? Don't think temps are going to be cold enough down this way around Portage Lakes


I have a place in mind that’s typically first to freeze that not many know about. I’m talking like nobody knows about but is a public lake that holds some nice slabs and a lot of smaller stuff. Even a sucker or a grass pike is a possibility. I have a buddy that will be keeping an eye on it. If it’s fishable Before other places I’ll let a couple of y’all know who are in the circle. Anyone seen strongpersuader lately? He knows where I’m talking lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

Evinrude58 said:


> Since you got a Vex fl-8, I am guessing, I suggest getting an S-cable (suppression cable). Not sure on the depth of Lake Cable but bet most of it isn't deep and with the fl-8 if fishing under 10 fow or really weedy the S-cable helps.


Ok thanks. I read that in the manual. I’ll pick one up !


----------



## Evinrude58

IHD, SP passed away. It was three weeks ago.


----------



## swone

Evinrude58 said:


> IHD, SP passed away. It was three weeks ago.


Man, that is a bummer!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> IHD, SP passed away. It was three weeks ago.


Very sad. Great man. Cancer blows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Isn’t it beautiful?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How can you possibly be working with as many posts as you keep putting up?????


----------



## Evinrude58

Bprice there is working and then there is being at work.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> How can you possibly be working with as many posts as you keep putting up?????


A lot of claiming to be on the toilet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

My buddy just sent me this, about an inch of ice at the lake I was talking about before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Just an FYI seen on another site that www.fish-United is supposedly a scam so beware,


----------



## Evinrude58

Well lets get Dave there to test it. That is plenty thick for his skinny butt.


----------



## jjanda

I went past wingfoot on the way home from work. My best guess is that about 1/3rd of the lake has ice on it.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> A lot of claiming to be on the toilet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Posting while on the toilet...not too bad a thing to be doing while there...I once heard someone in a stall down from me watching a re-run of an old WrestleMania match.


----------



## swone

Lil' Rob said:


> Posting while on the toilet...not too bad a thing to be doing while there...I once heard someone in a stall down from me watching a re-run of an old WrestleMania match.


...and now the voice in my head is macho man Randy Savage, so I have that going for me at 6:30 on a Saturday morning! OOOOOh Yeah!


----------



## swone

I'm thinking about playing hooky from work and going dock fishing. Do they call it "playing hooky" because fishing is often involved? I suppose a hooker being involved might be another reason.


----------



## swone

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## set-the-drag

As mama swine would say...... STEPHEN!!!!! BEHAVE YOURSELF!!! 😄


----------



## set-the-drag

Mama swone GD autocorrect


----------



## bobberbucket

Beautiful cold morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Yup


----------



## set-the-drag

Start walking around and kick them up for me wtf!! You're supposed to push them to me


----------



## icebucketjohn

Another Saturday & NO ICE.


----------



## fishwithsons

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Yea, I bought a livescope last year before ice season. I feel like i ruined it for everyone. Keepin all my **** in my amazon cart until there's a solid 3"


Oh good, I thought it was me! I bought a brand new Otter Lodge. Had to drive all the way to upper Michigan to use it last year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## swone

Dock dink fest


----------



## set-the-drag

Better than nothing! I forgot I was on call today after I gave bobber guff my boss called me to go fix furnaces. Otherwise I would have joined you not in the mood for big brown things today to much work and my feet are killing me I walked enough this week


----------



## set-the-drag

My new inline eagle claw reel just came. Honestly I'm very impressed off the rip it seems to be a solid smooth reel. I like to F with stuff right away to make sure and I'll tell ya its a decent cheap reel I will see after the season but for 30$ it seems ligit


----------



## DBV

This is a cool story the owner of the BassHaven website posted about the past. Won’t get to fish Lake St Clair Canadian side this year. So sad. 

Wish it could be like this again. Growing up it was always this way. My Dad and I would go fish for golden Trout on Punderson about every Christmas morning back in the 70’s and early 80’s

Here's a little Ice Fish info/history for your digestion......on Dec.4 about 1990 I believe, we had 14" of blue ice in the end of our canal...on 5th-6th we put a track in and on that Fri we started pulling 2 big sleighs, 12 people plus gear per sleigh, with 2 Honda quads, into the Middle Grounds for PanFish and around the corner past the Hub, out to Red Head for Perch...we had fishermen spread from PinTail to just short of the Second Channel.
In late Jan the Middle Grounds was frozen tight to the bottom all the way to Canoe and the Marina Cuts and we started pulling a 2, sometimes 3 sleigh train into and out of St.Anne's Bay with my wife's new red GMC "Jimmy"...some of you may remember "The Big Red Honda" pulling loads!
In February it was so wind chill cold some days that steel and welds were snapping on sleighs and safety became an issue...even my 3pc. Snow Goose Arctic suit was frosting..later whiteouts were incredible...you needed to be able to read a good compass because GPS's wouldn't function properly, if at all.....and all the time it just kept building ice...auger extensions were a must.
During the course of the year we had as many as 6 quads /drivers pulling and 10 wooden shanties operating.
Our last run that year was March 25th...and we walked for PanFish for another month!!!
Those really were the days!


----------



## Evinrude58

Swone those look about the size of the winning fish today at Alum.


----------



## Evinrude58

Don't be a "he who shall remain nameless" by giving up hope. The ice is on it's way.


----------



## One guy and a boat

Mosquito park south end









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Good news I won an Ice Safety contest on IFO. Won because only me and 2 others bothered to enter. Prize is nothing fancy, some picks, a frost free whistle, a floating phone lanyard and I forget what else he said. That makes 5 years in a row I have won stuff there. I hope people keep not entering the free contests I like getting free ice gear.


----------



## King-Fish

This is off pilgrims bait shop Facebook page yesterday afternoon they had 3-4” in spots on Mitchell and cadillac


----------



## Maplehick

It's getting real close I seen the park has put the orange ladder was out at the Gilbert rd ramp yesterday!!! The park workers know the weather better than someone else we know. They wouldn't waste the time if were not going to get ice. Imo

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Looks like KW may have gotten banned. On his old posts below his avatar pic it says banned and if you look him up his profile is gone.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Looks like KW may have gotten banned. On his old posts below his avatar pic it says banned and if you look him up his profile is gone.


Was waiting for it to happen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

and yet "he who shall remain nameless" lives on.


----------



## King-Fish

I think KW issue was he never heard you have two eyes and two ears but one mouth so you should listen and observe twice as much as you talk or in this case make post. He was in every other thread spouting off stupid stuff half the time or trying to find people to fish with the other half. Wonder why no one took him up on his fishing....


----------



## King-Fish

Lol case in point evinrude you’ve been a member here since 2011 and have about 2600 post. He was a member for 8 months and had over 1800. Just my observation..


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

King-Fish said:


> I think KW issue was he never heard you have two eyes and two ears but one mouth so you should listen and observe twice as much as you talk or in this case make post. He was in every other thread spouting off stupid stuff half the time or trying to find people to fish with the other half. Wonder why no one took him up on his fishing....


Too much talkin! Yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

Evinrude58 said:


> Looks like KW may have gotten banned. On his old posts below his avatar pic it says banned and if you look him up his profile is gone.


That's too bad. Was hoping it was just a timeout. Guy just needed to take it down a notch or two. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Actually I seem to remember he said he had been a member before and that he left. I would hazard a guess he didn't leave voluntarily


----------



## swone

I’m constantly confused by why people get banned from this site. I mean, what purpose does it really serve? Another email address and change one letter in your name and you’re right back on here. KW posted a lot, but I have often thought about how lonely and boring it would be driving truck cross country and he actually said a lot of interesting stuff.


----------



## swone

set-the-drag said:


> My new inline eagle claw reel just came. Honestly I'm very impressed off the rip it seems to be a solid smooth reel. I like to F with stuff right away to make sure and I'll tell ya its a decent cheap reel I will see after the season but for 30$ it seems ligit


I got a cheap Shakespeare at Walmart and I liked using it yesterday, but it is pretty inconvenient to reel backwards fishing in 18’ of water. It says that it has a quick release button but I didn’t figure it out yet, but then again I had to watch a video to figure out how to spool it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellas! No deer for me yesterday saw 3 no shot. It’s cold snowed again here last night it’s absolutely beautiful. I’m fixing to head out and see if somebody wants to come a little closer this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

swone said:


> I’m constantly confused by why people get banned from this site. I mean, what purpose does it really serve? Another email address and change one letter in your name and you’re right back on here. KW posted a lot, but I have often thought about how lonely and boring it would be driving truck cross country and he actually said a lot of interesting stuff.


Totally agree


----------



## partlyable

I did not see him say anything that was ban worthy but I know he posted a lot of places. I thought everyone got timeouts around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

KW will be back. I’m sure it wasn’t a perma ban. He would have had to do something pretty out of the way to get a perma ban. He’s probably doing 10 to 30 days in the hole. I’m sure he’s bored out on the road now without the forums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

partlyable said:


> I did not see him say anything that was ban worthy but I know he posted a lot of places. I thought everyone got timeouts around here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes around here you just gotta ruffle the wrong feathers. They also may have deleted whatever comments that drew the ban I searched through his replies I didn’t see anything that would draw more than a good talking to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Hey fellers. I’m looking at the long term weather forecast. All I have to say is let’s keep our fingers crossed and HOPE for some good ice🤞🤞🤟👍🕺🕺


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> Sometimes around here you just gotta ruffle the wrong feathers. They also may have deleted whatever comments that drew the ban I searched through his replies I didn’t see anything that would draw more than a good talking to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They deleted the post and I'm not surprised he got the boot from some of his comments, he was getting pretty crude at times. Several people tried to get him to tone it down but I believe he took it as a personal attack which made him madder. As others have implied he would have been better off if he would have read more and posted less.


----------



## set-the-drag

What happened bobber I didn't see a picture of that 12 point!?!?!


----------



## 82441

I know I need some jerky??


----------



## Evinrude58

swone I got that same rod and am trying to figure out the supposed drop button too. Never thought to look for a video on how to spool it.


----------



## Evinrude58

It is another beautiful "he who shall remain nameless" free day.


----------



## Evinrude58

Was just on another site and they are fishing Houghton though lake is not completely froze over. They are reporting 7" in East Bay and apparently they are getting out on the west shore also. They are also fishing Mitchell and somewhere around Lake City.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Without much wind the last few weeks if you guys could just get the right temperatures you could be standing on water in just a few days.
Good luck

BTW if Leggend Killer hasn't been banned i cant imagine KW was either, though i haven't read all of his posts so i guess i cant really say that


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

One year ago today! I need ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I know that spot.


----------



## REEL GRIP

Evinrude58 said:


> I know that spot.


YEP


----------



## Bprice1031

I think everyone knows that spot. IHD it's Sunday, why aren't you on the road to ice covered waters?


----------



## Bprice1031

It's been 5 hours since BB made a post? Hopefully he's taking care of business in that tree stand. Good luck today.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> I think everyone knows that spot. IHD it's Sunday, why aren't you on the road to ice covered waters?


That’ll start soon if we don’t get ice. First tournament now 3 weeks out. Last I heard they have 1.5” there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> That’ll start soon if we don’t get ice. First tournament now 3 weeks out. Last I heard they have 1.5” there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well at least you're not stuck working right now. That would suck if they had you working all the weekends too. If you're fishing the same tournaments as F2W you're going to need about six batteries for your drill to keep up with him. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> Well at least you're not stuck working right now. That would suck if they had you working all the weekends too. If you're fishing the same tournaments as F2W you're going to need about six batteries for your drill to keep up with him.


My partner and I are armed with a secret weapon this year. Need some practice with it to get it dialed in but should help us dramatically


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Is that the tournament at Lake Arthur?


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm so F ing ready to go fishing!!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

with 1.5" of ice we could send Dave first to do some checking.😁😁😁


----------



## kit carson

IHD are these tournaments open to anyone ??? Just curious might be interested. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Rod just came!!!! I'm definitely likes!! 36" rod is totally the length to go for I didn't care for the 20s just to short and I like the reel carbon fiber pattern


----------



## kit carson

That is definately a nice looking setup, are you using it for panfish or bigger targets 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> IHD are these tournaments open to anyone ??? Just curious might be interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Yes but out of state


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Thank you sir sounds like a blast, would love more information

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

kit carson said:


> That is definately a nice looking setup, are you using it for panfish or bigger targets
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


whatever wants to bite! But generally focused on crappie perch and gills. I'm hoping to maybe get a pike I'd like to finally give them a taste


----------



## kit carson

If you get a chance hit the north end of mosquito, loaded with them

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Absolute beast of a fight on ice gear

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Reading the rules panfish only even for lunker.


----------



## Skivvyskiv

One year ago dec.20th .2019. Mud lake. I think I only finished 3 times last winter









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Fished five straight days over x-mas at westbranch
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

No horns today. Still having tenderloin tonight!


----------



## bobberbucket

I should say after I get it out of that GD gully! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Look Dave took a picture of some other hunter's deer for him. That was really nice of him.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 460532
> 
> No horns today. Still having tenderloin tonight!


You're giving me one of them front legs right


----------



## Evinrude58

I just need some homemade jerky for winter survival on the ice. Maybe 10 lbs will do


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> My partner and I are armed with a secret weapon this year. Need some practice with it to get it dialed in but should help us dramatically
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whatcha got livescope?? Need help dialing it in?


----------



## cement569

well dave, i have tried cooking those horns many times and still come out like crap. you got the best eating right there. backstrap and beer the breakfast of champions


----------



## crappieboo420

Fish2Win said:


> Whatcha got livescope?? Need help dialing it in?


. That’s all I could think too!!


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea a camera depends on the lake clarity.


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## cement569

you should blow that picture up and frame it, that is a masterpiece


----------



## set-the-drag

Ewww what are those orange things there good to make the meat taste funny lol


----------



## set-the-drag

anybody have luck with these?


----------



## Evinrude58

Got a couple a guy gave me but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## kit carson

Some days them crappie love those tipped with minnows 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I think the Crappie just like the minnows. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## set-the-drag

True


----------



## Evinrude58

Ok now y'all will haveto quit distracting me the game is about to start.


----------



## Maplehick

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 460548
> anybody have luck with these?


Kit i think I recognize those. I have had some success with the Lindy flyer 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Your the reason I went and bought some, lol 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

You where pulling in some nice crappie on those for sure

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Sounds like I better start using mine.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

If I have to listen to Colt McCoy yell Omaha one more dang time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

No kidding, lmao

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

All I want for Xmas is a defense

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> All I want for Xmas is a defense
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Huge stop on 4th there but man we just let them drive down the field with ease. Baker looking fantastic so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sure is dedinately looking sharp

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Kicker sucks

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Kicker sucks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Parkey looking his typical self


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> If I have to listen to Colt McCoy yell Omaha one more dang time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahahahahaha between my daughter crying and the Omaha gonna blow my brains out


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Hahahahahahaha between my daughter crying and the Omaha gonna blow my brains out


They need to turn the on field mic off when giants are on offense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Chubby is being shut down wtf


----------



## set-the-drag

Dude.....


----------



## kit carson

NY tough to run on, chubb will get his yards 2nd half

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Baker is living up to it boys and we have jim Brown 2020.0 actually I got a chubby


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> NY tough to run on, chubb will get his yards 2nd half
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


For sure, usually gets better as the game goes on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Shhhhhhhhh!!! Don't jinx it


----------



## set-the-drag

Watch 2nd half is going to be a tight end firestorm. Probably wrong but have that feeling. Njokiu


----------



## kit carson

All three tightends

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

First catch 2ndnhalf Tightend

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Hoop


----------



## Evinrude58

Actually MG needs to tackle him hard enough to put him in Omaha


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Actually MG needs to tackle him hard enough to put him in Omaha


Garrett has been out of breath since coming back from covid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Understandable.


----------



## Evinrude58

If we can draft a couple of good defense players and find a kicker this team will be awesome.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> If we can draft a couple of good defense players and find a kicker this team will be awesome.


You won’t hear me argue with where we are right now though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

so true.


----------



## kit carson

One of the best draft picks no one talks about is Willis, playing solid left tackle.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Lol Actually they just talked about how good he is..


----------



## set-the-drag

Td baby


----------



## set-the-drag

Fk


----------



## Carpn

I get italian sausage made every yr from deer . It's great cooked on the grate of a buddy heater on the ice . My shanty smells like a kitchen on the ice once we get on fish .


----------



## Evinrude58

I do feel kind of bad for Colt. I always thought he got a bit of a raw deal in Cleveland and now he has to play for Freddie talk about getting screwed over again.


----------



## Evinrude58

That reminds me I was going to see it I could figure out a way to cook on my buddy heater.


----------



## set-the-drag

Browns.... Are.... Going to F STUFF UP MOTHERLICKER!! Pooper bowl!!!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> That reminds me I was going to see it I could figure out a way to cook on my buddy heater.


I cook on mine all the time. Pull the front grate off before you light it and flip it around and put the bottom pegs in the holes on top of the heater and you have a 4-5” flat surface above the heat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Would look like this, can’t find a good pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

guys relax, they are beating a 5 and 8 team who is second worst offense in the nfl with a career back up qb. thats what builds hype until they play a tough team, so just relax or you will jinx the browns


----------



## kit carson

I have that little sto & go Coleman grill just perfect for taking out on the ice 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Go all out when we set the hub up, lol









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Fug it up boys


----------



## Evinrude58

Will check and see if my heater face comes off like that. Really would be nice to heat up food. I hear guys cook hot pockets on their heaters. Reheating probably would be easy but from frozen I don't know.


----------



## Evinrude58

Dang Kit, you must have a mule to drag your gear out.


----------



## Carpn

I cook brats and soup on mine alot . Get the pull top soups and carry a spoonor bend the pull top and use it in a pinch . 


Pull the grate on your buddy heater and flip it like was previously mentioned .


----------



## kit carson

Couple smitty sleds

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Will check and see if my heater face comes off like that. Really would be nice to heat up food. I hear guys cook hot pockets on their heaters. Reheating probably would be easy but from frozen I don't know.


I’ve cooked it all out there lol. And to back up carpn, those pull tab soups are nice, make sure you bring something to hold the hot can! Damn thing gets hotter than hell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

10-4 am happy with this season.


----------



## Evinrude58

I have never taken food out with me though sometimes I wish I did but my 16 y/o grandson wants to go with me and he can't go an hour without eating.


----------



## 82441

Hey fellas. It’s a comin. Nice chilly and beautiful morning outside. Weather looks fantastic for a few day. Keep the faith boys! Just a few more weeks


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice nuts! -Were gonna make some ice the week! I see some guys have already started to panic about those couple little nuisance warmish days. I say it’s not gonna set us back at all. Those nights & day in the teens are gonna do a number on those shallow early ice spots! 

Some of us might be fishing as early as Friday or Saturday if it plays out right. IF we could get the temperatures to slip a little more we will really have something goin!
Im hoping I can get on sooner than later cause I’m gonna be tied up this weekend but I’m totally aware that’s just wishful thinking. However if there’s any ice around on Monday I’ll be on it! 

Cross those fingers an start the dance Santa is bringing ICE for Christmas!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> View attachment 460562
> 
> Hey fellas. It’s a comin. Nice chilly and beautiful morning outside. Weather looks fantastic for a few day. Keep the faith boys! Just a few more weeks


Drink it   I know ya thirsty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Why would this little sad troll post weather from my area acting like me? I mean everyone sees his pathetic attempts to harass me. 

It’s so funny to see what a sad ass little piss ant he really is! 

I hope they never ban him. I love my little Stan fanboy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

It's like you're talking to a ghost from where I'm sitting. I wish you would block him already, trolls never go away until you stop feeding them for a while.


----------



## swone

On another note, I might go try some more dock fishing today, looks like it's going to be a pretty nice day for it.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> It's like you're talking to a ghost from where I'm sitting. I wish you would block him already, trolls never go away until you stop feeding them for a while.


The block feature is useless as tits on a boar hog at least from my mobile. But I don’t mind giving that dirt bag a little attention since he’s obviously lonely and desperate. 

It’s fun to watch him ruin any chances of building the kind of great relationships we all have here. 

I wouldn’t trade those relationships for anything I love my ice dogs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Yeah, I have met a lot of really cool people from this site. It's kind of amazing.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> On another note, I might go try some more dock fishing today, looks like it's going to be a pretty nice day for it.


Good luck It’s gonna be stellar! Maybe I’ll try an sneak off an join you if I get all my work done. You know you wanna share that honey hole with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

That hole has very little honey, but lots of wax! It's the fishing dock at the gorge, for anyone that wants to go try out some equipment, it's really deep and there's a very visible snag on one side that always holds tons of small crappie and bluegill, a great place to go fool around and catch a couple small ones. I was thinking about heading out near you today bobber, I have several appointments this morning but I can probably break free this afternoon.


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Why would this little sad troll post weather from my area acting like me? I mean everyone sees his pathetic attempts to harass me.
> 
> It’s so funny to see what a sad ass little piss ant he really is!
> 
> I hope they never ban him. I love my little Stan fanboy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Acting like you? I would never ever wanna act like you. No way in hell I want to be like you HaHa


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> That hole has very little honey, but lots of wax! It's the fishing dock at the gorge, for anyone that wants to go try out some equipment, it's really deep and there's a very visible snag on one side that always holds tons of small crappie and bluegill, a great place to go fool around and catch a couple small ones. I was thinking about heading out near you today bobber, I have several appointments this morning but I can probably break free this afternoon.


I don’t like the one by me very much lots of interference from the dock itself. That being said I’ve done well there before in spite of the interference. I really really really want to fish! 

I’ve got tons of stuff to do so I don’t know if actually be able to get out but if I do I’ll holla! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Acting like you? I would never ever wanna act like you. No way in hell I want to be like you HaHa


Your record speaks for itself. You wanna be me so bad but you’ll never be me so just stay in the basement and be YOU. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Your record speaks for itself. You wanna be me so bad but you’ll never be me so just stay in the basement and be YOU.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t want to act like you let alone look like you 🤥


----------



## 82441

Hopefully it gets locked up by 1/15/21. I need to get my fix by then. BTW where are these Dock tournaments at. Like to get in one. I need to win one of those


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I don’t want to act like you let alone look like you


Go make some more false accounts for friends because you don’t have any real ones here. . 

You’ve made your bed I hope it’s comfortable. Nobody wants to associate with your creepy stalker self. 

What in your reasoning makes you want to return here over and over just to troll stalk and annoy people who want absolutely nothing to do with you & your wack jive? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Maybe one of these days I’ll meet all you guys and you’ll say “ Crankit is not a bad guy. He knows his stuff”!!! Maybe in January I’ll meet y’all


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Maybe one of these days I’ll meet all you guys and you’ll say “ Crankit is not a bad guy. He knows his stuff”!!! Maybe in January I’ll meet y’all


I’m not speaking for the whole crew here but for myself. It’s best for you not to seek me out. Don’t expect any pleasantries. 

If you choose to do so I’m gonna dig up this posting to show that I gave you fair warning.


----------



## 82441

Trust me I’m not seeking you out dude. I’ll prolly meet you on the ice sometime for some good ole ice fishing. Fish On brother!!


----------



## 82441

I think I’m heading out to a local pond. Anyone up to do some spring like bank fishing?


----------



## bobberbucket

You know even tho Stans not a very good troll he’s persistent. He won’t ever be a legend like “AlwaysSunny” or anything but I think someday we will remember him for his persistence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## REEL GRIP

They're ice fishi







ng at Moggy


----------



## kit carson

Bobber better get down there and check that out thats his neck of the woods

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Bobber better get down there and check that out thats his neck of the woods
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I’ll take a gander later on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I see Dave talking to a ghost too.. I am actually surprised that "he who shall remain nameless" is actually posting since he can't really post his usual joyful sounding we aren't going to have any ice drivel as the weather is may put us on ice very soon.


----------



## Evinrude58

Please do check Dave. I was thinking of hitting the dock at 43 tomorrow to fish off it but if we can get on the ice that would change my plan.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Please do check Dave. I was thinking of hitting the dock at 43 tomorrow to fish off it but if we can get on the ice that would change my plan.


Did drive by there is in fact some NOT fishable ice there. But there is ice there that could be fishable in the very near future! I saw where someone busted there way to the bridge. As pictured above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessssssssssssssssssssss!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

REEL GRIP said:


> They're ice fishi
> View attachment 460573
> ng at Moggy


I just got back from the docks there, no fish. Those guys were duck hunting and were very nice and gave me some good information


----------



## swone

Also that whole area we were on a year ago today is all locked up


----------



## 82441

Went to my local pond, got shut out. Dang it. I took a drive to Moggie. DANGEROUS!!! Skim ice is crap all around the bank off 43. And now it’s raining. We can’t get a break


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Went to my local pond, got shut out. Dang it. I took a drive to Moggie. DANGEROUS!!! Skim ice is crap all around the bank off 43. And now it’s raining. We can’t get a break


Sorry your unverified inexperienced opinion still doesn’t matter here. Remember folks check your own ice Stan is known for fake news! Don’t trust him! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Sorry your unverified inexperienced opinion still doesn’t matter here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I was hoping to run into ya at Moggie so I could of introduced myself to ya Bud. Maybe some other time


----------



## bobberbucket

Ole Stans been caught making false ice reports before and I’ll never let anyone forget it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

I NEVER made a false report


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I NEVER made a false report


Oh you absolutely did and others here remember well and I’m sure they may even chime in. But idk cause they have you blocked so maybe they won’t but you were caught making a false ice report last season. Nobody’s forgotten about it.

It’s your fault your untrustworthy not mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

AND NOW WE WAIT IMPATIENTLY








AND NOW WE WAIT IMPATIENTLY


I am predicting the first good ice for ice fishing will be in the middle of January! I could be wrong, but mild weather is haunting us ice guys. Get your rods and reels and bank fish, that is what i have been doing. December 9th, or 10th, NOT HAPPENING for ice fishing like other guys have...




r.tapatalk.com





And here’s Thread where you were caught in your lie. 


From the beginning you’ve been nothing but a lying Nancy troll. As I’ve said before all your activity Is a matter of record. 

Edit apparently the link isn’t working but the post is there if I feel like wasting time I’ll take some screen shots. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave I was the one that called out "he who shall remain nameless" on his BS ice report. He posted that he went to Langsinger Rd and checked the ice and said it was not good in that area. When in order to do that you would have to walk a mile one way from the locked gate and nobody would walk that far to check ice conditions with several miles of shore you could check and only walk at most 50 yards.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave I was the one that called out "he who shall remain nameless" on his BS ice report. He posted that he went to Langsinger Rd and checked the ice and said it was not good in that area. When in order to do that you would have to walk a mile one way from the locked gate and nobody would walk that far to check ice conditions with several miles of shore you could check and only walk at most 50 yards.


Yep I remember. He was running around saying there wasn’t any ice meanwhile we were ice fishing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandKid

I thought Stan was gunna head south last week?


----------



## bobberbucket

InlandKid said:


> I thought Stan was gunna head south last week?


Yep more lies! He had the ranger all hooked up an all . It’s incredible how fisherman notice & remember everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Anyone that spends time outdoors learns real quick to pay attention to details.


----------



## swone

I remember that because I was all hopeful that they had re-opened Lansinger. Came to find out that I was just a victim of a hoax


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I remember that because I was all hopeful that they had re-opened Lansinger. Came to find out that I was just a victim of a hoax














Sent from my iPhone using Tapata


----------



## crappieboo420

Boy the Steelers straight sucked last night!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fans of the frigid! - We just gotta get through these couple warmish days and then the games begin! 🤞 Should be some shallow backwater honey holes worth a look by or before Christmas. Anything that’s skimmed up now and remains that way through this warm up is gonna hold the best chances of getting on before the new year. I’m feeling confident some of us will get on in what’s left of 2020! 🤞🕺🍴🥶🤘

Ill probably do some scouting later on today to plan out where I’ll strike first. Hope everyone has a positive & enjoyable day. 🤞🥶🕺🤘🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🕺🤘


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Boy the Steelers straight sucked last night!!!


You had high hopes for them this season. Maybe next year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> You had high hopes for girlthem this season. Maybe next year!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah man we are horrible. Ellet high school might have a chance at beating us!!!


----------



## swone

crappieboo420 said:


> Boy the Steelers straight sucked last night!!!


I didn't watch last night because I just assumed that The Steelers would blow them out. I guess that's why they play the games. That last game of the season just became very interesting again. I think I have always found NFL football so interesting because just this type of stuff, team wins 11 games in a row, stubs their toe in one game and now they're falling down an endless flight of stairs and somehow have to turn it around.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Mogadore Tuesday morning 12/20 8:30am. East end: Palm & Saxe Rd.

FROZE OVER, but not over 1" thick.

Not quite enough for Dave to test it.


----------



## REEL GRIP

Used to fish there in a pair of Chest-Waders back in the 70"s.
You can walk all the way out to that small island if you stay on the
road bed. You could catch countless Blue Gill here back then in the spring.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Not quite enough for Dave to test it.
> 
> View attachment 460619


YET!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I am ready got the new cleats I want to try out.


----------



## kit carson

I will definately be poking around this weekend, have a few spots that ice over quick 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I will definately be poking around this weekend, have a few spots that ice over quick
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


You might get another Christmas morning fishing trip in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That would my present

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> I am ready got the new cleats I want to try out.


I got the Kahtoola ice cleats paired with Arctic Pro Muck boots. Best boots and cleats


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I got the Kahtoola ice cleats paired with Arctic Pro Muck boots. Best boots and cleats


Well that’s nice . I wouldn’t want you to slip on the basement floor! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Come on BB, where's the fish porn??????????????????????????


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Come on BB, where's the fish porn??????????????????????????


I don’t remember saying that I was fishing today Bill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I don’t remember saying that I was fishing today Bill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I know you didn't. But you are now on your extended winter fishcation and we haven't seen a fresh fish photo from you yet??? We know you were sick and dealing with that crap for a couple of weeks and you had to get that deer in the freezer, but since I've joined this site I can't remember a December going by without some BB crappie smackdown action!!!! This year really does SUCK!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I know you didn't. But you are now on your extended winter fishcation and we haven't seen a fresh fish photo from you yet??? We know you were sick and dealing with that crap for a couple of weeks and you had to get that deer in the freezer, but since I've joined this site I can't remember a December going by without some BB crappie smackdown action!!!! This year really does SUCK!!!


If I had a stunt double I’d be able to make it happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Are you sitting in a local tree today?


----------



## bobberbucket

bobberbucket said:


> If I had a stunt double I’d be able to make it happen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want to babysit I’ll leave a 12 pack of highlife in the fridge. And tell the kids uncle Bill‘s coming over while I go fishing! Thanks pal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Not in a local tree wrapping Christmas presents while my wife’s gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> If you want to babysit I’ll leave a 12 pack of highlife in the fridge. And tell the kids uncle Bill‘s coming over while I go fishing! Thanks pal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I might have to take you up on that. I only have three beers left at home and a three women that drive me and my son crazy, and he went back to his moms last night. I don't care what you say about your sons, those boys are a hell of a lot more tolerable than my wife and daughters!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I might have to take you up on that. I only have three beers left at home and a three women that drive me and my son crazy, and he went back to his moms last night. I don't care what you say about your sons, those boys are a hell of a lot more tolerable than my wife and daughters!!


That’s why I only make boys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Soon my little fleet of deer dragging sled pullers will be ready for action! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

I'm glad my vacation time reups in January. I'm looking forward to some time to actually get on some ice this year!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm glad my vacation time reups in January. I'm looking forward to some time to actually get on some ice this year!


You know I’ll have an open seat for ya! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> You know I’ll have an open seat for ya!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, and you know I'll bring the beer!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I know, and you know I'll bring the beer!


You know I will drink the beer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> You know I will drink the beer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Miller Lite, right??? 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Miller Lite, right???


If you bring that garbage you’re fishing with Stan! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Never slip on the ice with that combo


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> If you bring that garbage you’re fishing with Stan!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean the pink purple ice rod 😂. I drink red white blue. Good beer


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Never slip on the ice with that combo


You ain’t been on the ice a day in your life you old nasty basement troll! 
The only thing you’ve been drinking is tad poles by the gallon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

All Stans been playing is the skin flute for decades! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Take your Stimulus money and buy yourself some NATTY LIGHT and a reel ice fishing pole.


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Take your Stimulus money and buy yourself some NATTY LIGHT and a reel ice fishing pole.


I won’t knock the natty light. And I’m not sure if I will qualify for any stimulus money or not. But if I do I’m surely going to spend the governments money on fishing stuff and booze and bullets! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

I have some GLX RODS and some St. Croix ice rods I’ll sell ya and a box of 22 cal ammo for a good price


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Take your Stimulus money and buy yourself some NATTY LIGHT and a reel ice fishing pole.


Real*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I have some GLX RODS and some St. Croix ice rods I’ll sell ya and a box of 22 cal ammo for a good price


I’ll stick with my pink pig sticker! And I got enough 22 LR for my grandkids grandkids to shoot. I’ve also got plenty of whiskey for them too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> If you bring that garbage you’re fishing with Stan!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know I wouldn't bring that with me! I'm too damn cheap!!


----------



## snag

Did a look over at west branch this morning, some skim ice in a bay off of RSprings road. Teens come Friday morning and - chill factor. Hope the snow stays north. Stopped at marks bait to get a few spoons, couldn’t resist after seeing IBJ pics of a few.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

We should get together and have a Xmas shot with all the booze you have?


----------



## bobberbucket

He would offer up some low budget 22 rounds. Like none of us don’t already have tens of thousands of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> We should get together and have a Xmas shot with all the booze you have?


Sorry no handouts to basement dwellers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit sounds like a downtrodden no good. I think you better go hang out with your crowd exploiting the Skeeter docks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m sure the captain will take you out to catch some fish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

I’m going to bust out the CAPTAIN MORGAN for holiday cheer.


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Crankit sounds like a downtrodden no good. I think you better go hang out with your crowd exploiting the Skeeter docks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I caught some bigguns on the skeeter docks using live minnows


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I’m going to bust out the CAPTAIN MORGAN for holiday cheer.


Nobody here drinks that trash either especially not me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I’m sure the captain will take you out to catch some fish!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean THE captain? That guys a legend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

I picked up this deal today at Goodwill. Pin Mins and tungsten jigs. $5.00 You never know what treasures you’ll find at these places


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You mean THE captain? That guys a legend!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep that scum bag! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I picked up this deal today at Goodwill. Pin Mins and tungsten jigs. $5.00 You never know what treasures you’ll find at these places


Perfect they can die in the basement with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

I might put them on EBay for $50


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I might put them on EBay for $50


15 dollars worth of used tackle have fun getting 50


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Actually Stan I’ll give you 100 for them. Send me your address I’ll come pick them up right away? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Hahaha. You always say I live in the basement. Can’t invite ya.


----------



## RStock521

Bobber/Crankit, can you remind us why you guys hate each other? lol I loosely follow the post as something to read, but you two are always goin at it. Just curious.


----------



## 82441

RStock521 said:


> Bobber/Crankit, can you remind us why you guys hate each other? lol I loosely follow the post as something to read, but you two are always goin at it. Just curious.


I don’t hate Bobber! My ghost buddy. I want to do a meet and greet but everyone is scared to meet up even Rude58


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Actually Stan I’ll give you 100 for them. Send me your address I’ll come pick them up right away?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meet me at Walmart in Y town


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Hahaha. You always say I live in the basement. Can’t invite ya.


You’ve done all the work painting the basement we visualize you in all yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

RStock521 said:


> Bobber/Crankit, can you remind us why you guys hate each other? lol I loosely follow the post as something to read, but you two are always goin at it. Just curious.


Hate is such a strong word. I’m not sure it applies with Stan at this point I feel like I’d still throw him a rope if was drowning. If I hated him I’d put my foot on his head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

He proved he knows how to post a picture. Now every time he says he catches fish or has his ranger I can pull out the pictures or it did not happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

partlyable said:


> He proved he knows how to post a picture. Now every time he says he catches fish or has his ranger I can pull out the pictures or it did not happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Rstock unlike many of us you get to see them going at it because most of us have blocked "he who shall remain nameless" so we don't have to see his negative comments and outright lies. Last year he posted a false ice report and started a second account to make posts to back up his lies but he screwed up and posted from his Crankit account saying something that the other account would have said. Last year and this year he keeps posting statements that make him sound happy we don't have ice similar to I told you we wouldn't have ice HAHA. This year knowing we have a couple newbies to ice fishing he said "ice fishing is easy anybody can do it". That kind of statement could put someone at risk. I don't have many people I dislike but he is definitely on the list. Heard he said I am scared to meet him and that is not true but I am pretty sure he wouldn't like meeting me.


----------



## bobberbucket

Don’t forget the time he called us all uneducated ********.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I didn't forget Dave just I would have to write a novel to cover all the BS that he has done.


----------



## RStock521

Ahh gotcha. Can't we all just get along? lol Can't wait for some ice! Hoping to finally meet some of you guys out there this year.


----------



## swone

Rstock I tried to hold out an olive branch to unnameable horror and it got slapped out of my hand so now I have him and his straw man account blocked and I just see BBD talking to no one in particular. We’re one good freeze away from all that coming to an end because it will be all fish pictures, high fives, good natured trash talk among friends, and of course, Safety Shames (all rights reserved).


----------



## swone

Oh, I cannot wait for some Safety Shames (patent pending).


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Wait, I forgot about the prestigious Hater of the Year Award.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Wait, I forgot about the prestigious Hater of the Year Award.


I thought the hater of the year award and the player haters ball were all property of swone industries llc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

‘What can I say about bobberbucket’s fishing technique that has already been said about Lindsay Lohan? It’s sloppy, smells bad and hasn’t been successful in a decade!’


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> ‘What can I say about bobberbucket’s fishing technique that has already been said about Lindsay Lohan? It’s sloppy, smells bad and hasn’t been successful in a decade!’













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> I thought the hater of the year award and the player haters ball were all property of swone industries llc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was a test.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> ‘What can I say about bobberbucket’s fishing technique that has already been said about Lindsay Lohan? It’s sloppy, smells bad and hasn’t been successful in a decade!’


 Congrats on post #2800 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defnotswone

Swone shanty smell like diseased otter queef


----------



## bobberbucket

defnotswone said:


> Swone shanty smell like diseased otter queef













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I don’t even know you dude


> [Swone shanty smell like diseased otter queef/QUOTE]


----------



## bobberbucket

Rare photo of Stan out of the basement.


----------



## Evinrude58

swone he definitely doesn't know you because if he did he would know your shanty has never smelled that good.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## lureluzer

Thinking 12-27 by the latest!


----------



## RStock521

All I know is that you guys post some funny stuff. If olive branches have been broken, then that's unfortunate and I don't blame ya for the hate hate hate hate! I can't even keep up with this thread most of the time. I'll go do something for a few minutes, come back, and there's a couple more pages of posts lol


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> Thinking 12-27 by the latest!


I like your thinking! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Fingers crossed for minimal snow and wind Christmas day and night.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58




----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

swone said:


> I don’t even know you dude


Well it’s definitely stans 3rd account


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

lureluzer said:


> Fingers crossed for minimal snow and wind Christmas day and night.


Get that whole lake layer and then crank the wind and keep any snow off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Wouldn't that be at least his 4th account?


----------



## set-the-drag

Mother$#÷&×= says now we are getting pounded with snow then gonna warm up


----------



## swone

Evinrude58 said:


> swone he definitely doesn't know you because if he did he would know your shanty has never smelled that good.🤣🤣🤣





IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Well it’s definitely stans 3rd account
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoever that is, it’s *def*initely *not swone.

Def*initely *not Swone.*

What kind of a schmendrick would make up a second account and post stuff?!?


----------



## swone

swone said:


> Whoever that is, it’s *def*initely *not swone.
> 
> Def*initely *not Swone.*
> 
> What kind of a schmendrick would make up a second account and post stuff?!?


 I’m really proud that this was my 1200th post. Imma go out on a limb and say that at least half a dozen were useful.

maybe half a dozen.

2 or 3 solid ones...


----------



## swone

set-the-drag said:


> Mother$#÷&×= says now we are getting pounded with snow then gonna warm up
> View attachment 460649


And to that, I say this:


----------



## swone

I know I used this last year, but it’s just too tempting


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s looking GREAT! Not only does it look like we’re fixing to make some fishable ice it’s looking like we’re fixing to keep it!  Just gotta get through Tomorrow that wretched 50 degree day. 

Those couple days near 40 after that aren’t gonna ruin any ice Party’s!
It’s really really looking like it’s going down on our favorite shallow water honey holes before the new year! I can’t wait to poke a hole an stick a few!  .


----------



## bobberbucket

Get your spud-bar, your picks, your spikes, your throw ropes, whistles , float suits & augers out inspected and ready! 

Charge your electronics and power boxes, Test your heaters & lanterns, & Led lights. Setup your shacks and give them a once over, Wax your skis and make final adjustments to your sleds. 

It’s about to go down and y’all wanna be ready!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Looking at the wind it will screw with the ice formation in many places just saying Bobber!! Hope am wrong


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Looking at the wind it will screw with the ice formation in many places just saying Bobber!! Hope am wrong


LOL Your wrong! Especially where she’s already covered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I'm staying positive, I'm pretty sure thus oldman will be sitting on hardware by sunday!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Damn phone hardwater

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

BB, you forgot to mention in your post about all the things we should be getting ready and have on hand. What about a floatable, waterproof cell phone case just in case someone bust through the ice and the phone is in your pocket


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> BB, you forgot to mention in your post about all the things we should be getting ready and have on hand. What about a floatable, waterproof cell phone case just in case someone bust through the ice and the phone is in your pocket


Good idea. But I think you’ll be safe without unless your basement is leaking something terrible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

I’ll be out exploring on Saturday. I’m a dedicated family man. The 24th and 25th is family time not ice fishing. Ice fishing is forever but family is not. Stay safe, and God Bless ☀


----------



## DBV

bobberbucket said:


> LOL Your wrong! Especially where she’s already covered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious where it is covered at? My pond mostly melted yesterday and with today’s wind and 50 degree temps, the ice will be gone. I can’t see it forming well with this storm coming. It will be crappy snow ice if it does. Maybe the more west you go, where there is no snow will be ok. Still forecast beyond this weekend does not look great. Why can’t we just keep this cold for a while? So, tired of this two to three stuff. Gets you excited and then bam it is gone.


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> Curious where it is covered at? My pond mostly melted yesterday and with today’s wind and 50 degree temps, the ice will be gone. I can’t see it forming well with this storm coming. It will be crappy snow ice if it does. Maybe the more west you go, where there is no snow will be ok. Still forecast beyond this weekend does not look great. Why can’t we just keep this cold for a while? So, tired of this two to three stuff. Gets you excited and then bam it is gone.


Picture above by “Reel grip “from yesterday is the iced over area of moggy east of 43 by the boat ramp. It’s on average 11ft deep out from the dock. And has been the scene of several early ice adventures. Also palm road had about an inch yesterday per a posting by IBJ. Even if it does open up at those locations it’s gonna lock right back & make ice with the temps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Those near 40 days in the future are gonna do nothing. Those lows are gonna make ice!

Of course with the highs it may not make as fast as we like but there’s not gonna be enough sustain daylight hours with warm temperatures to stop the show!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 460676
> 
> 
> Those near 40 days in the future are gonna do nothing. Those lows are gonna make ice!
> 
> Of course with the highs it may not make as fast as we like but there’s not gonna be enough sustain daylight hours with warm temperatures to stop the show!


Not just that, it may actually melt whatever snow may be on top and add more inches of not as good ice but still ice on top!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Am thinking of ice fishing off the dock at Moggy tomorrow morning. If I do will definitely have a look around. Does anyone know if Moggy Bait has any ice rods? Just need the rod as I broke one.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Am thinking of ice fishing off the dock at Moggy tomorrow morning. If I do will definitely have a look around. Does anyone know if Moggy Bait has any ice rods? Just need the rod as I broke one.


I’m sure they have some. But you should check out the pipe rack on Manchester road. I’m sure they have their ice rods out. I really like that they warranty their rods. (6 months) some of their rods have a manufacture warranty as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Evinrude58 said:


> Am thinking of ice fishing off the dock at Moggy tomorrow morning. If I do will definitely have a look around. Does anyone know if Moggy Bait has any ice rods? Just need the rod as I broke one.


Last time I was there week or so ago they had ice blues and fenwicks


----------



## 82441

I just drove by a couple local ponds. WTH they are wide open. The wind is taking a toll on the ice plus the mild temperatures


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I just drove by a couple local ponds. WTH they are wide open. The wind is taking a toll on the ice plus the mild temperatures


Given your track record we all think you’re lying. It’s not our fault it’s yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Given your track record we all think you’re lying. It’s not our fault it’s yours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go. I did another drive by


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Here you go. I did another drive by


Probably an old picture or a stolen google image. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Knew you were the park cruising type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Your somethin!!! Real pic bud


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Your somethin!!! Real pic bud













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> I’m sure they have some. But you should check out the pipe rack on Manchester road. I’m sure they have their ice rods out. I really like that they warranty their rods. (6 months) some of their rods have a manufacture warranty as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just at Pipe Rack buying bait, I asked about ice stuff, they're going to put it out right after Christmas, and he said they have a good selection. I can't imagine Mogadore doesn't have a ton of stuff, they always do, and they are very helpful over the phone. Old School.


----------



## swone

It's just hilarious, it's like when Cheech and Chong wrestled the Invisible Man, watching you bicker with no one.


----------



## swone




----------



## kit carson

If anyone is looking for ice gear marks is loaded with a excellent selection and real fair prices

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

actually I kind of think we would be better off if all the ice is gone by morning. That way all the snow will end up in the water rather than acting as a blanket when the cold front hits tomorrow night.


----------



## Evinrude58

Kit all I need is to replace a rod I broke and a 45-50 minute one way drive is a bit far for just a $10 rod otherwise I would head to Mark's.


----------



## kit carson

Do you have a Walmart by you they had some pretty decent cheap rods

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

The ones near me carry no ice gear and haven't since I started ice fishing. Closest place is FFF but not sure if they have any cheap rods. There is a Walmart in Akron that carries ice gear and they had some rods when I was there last week so if I go to Moggy in the morning I will stop there.


----------



## Evinrude58

Ok swone so you can get some practice in.... Safe ice. Safe ice, safe ice.


----------



## King-Fish

Evinrude I can’t believe your local Walmart doesn’t have ice gear...I live in northwest Ohio and Fremont tiffin bucyrus they are all small markets all have ice gear and anywhere you guys are at in northeast Ohio is WAY bigger market for sure. Go check you might be surprised. I found quite a bit of starter tackle this year there.


----------



## 82441

Use your Zebco 202. Awesome rods for ice😂😂


----------



## King-Fish

I was actually there this morning at fremonts grabbed some forage minnows and bait pucks and few other little things trying to get everything I’m gonna need around. Watching and waiting for ice🤞


----------



## Evinrude58

Neither Massillon or Canton carry ice gear. Was at the one in North Canton last week and they didn't have any either that I seen but I was shopping with a granddaughter so didn't get too look hard.


----------



## swone

Evinrude58 said:


> Ok swone so you can get some practice in.... Safe ice. Safe ice, safe ice.


*THERE’S NO SUCH THING AS SAFE ICE!!!!!*

wait, were you doing the whole beetle juice thing where you say it three times and it appears?!?


----------



## Evinrude58

🤣🤣🤣Bet you feel better already.


----------



## bobberbucket

King-Fish said:


> I was actually there this morning at fremonts grabbed some forage minnows and bait pucks and few other little things trying to get everything I’m gonna need around. Watching and waiting for ice


I love forage minnows! My favorite is electric perch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

To be honest, I never seen any Walmart carry ice fishing gear. Just FYI. The Fin, Marks, Fisherman Central, naming just a few


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> *THERE’S NO SUCH THING AS SAFE ICE!!!!!*
> 
> wait, were you doing the whole beetle juice thing where you say it three times and it appears?!?


Safety shame.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Evinrude58 said:


> Neither Massillon or Canton carry ice gear. Was at the one in North Canton last week and they didn't have any either that I seen but I was shopping with a granddaughter so didn't get too look hard.


Arlington had some but someone wiped it out. Quick.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I love forage minnows! My favorite is electric perch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


😐😐😐😐😐😐😐 after all the times I asked what to use..... You go and pull this!!!!! Well buddy merry Christmas.


----------



## Evinrude58

Could be worse I worked at the Wadsworth Walmart for a couple of months a few years ago and stocked the fishing section at night and 75% of all the reels they got it were all left handed.


----------



## set-the-drag

Ordered a couple last week😉 and I loved the perch first one I got


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> after all the times I asked what to use..... You go and pull this!!!!! Well buddy merry Christmas.


 Merry Christmas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

Crankit said:


> Use your Zebco 202. Awesome rods for ice


I could be wrong. But I thought a zebco 202 was a reel.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Hoping what I got for tackle works as a good start. The forage minnow I picked up is called super glow chub? I got these all from local Walmart’s and ordered some of the stingnose minnows also but waiting on usps so who knows how long that will be lol. Unfortunately we only have one bait shop within 45 mins of me. In Fremont anglers supply’s but he doesn’t have a lot of stock anyways. Mainly a place for minnows and such.


----------



## Evinrude58

the Zebco 202 is a reel along with the 33, the 404, and the big boy 808. One Guy not sure what brought that up but am guessing it was some BS comment that I can't see.


----------



## Evinrude58

KF get them all out of the packs and clean the eyes before you hit the ice. So much easier to do in a warm house.


----------



## kit carson

For the guy that posts that really don't matter. These where bought at walmart









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Crankit said:


> To be honest, I never seen any Walmart carry ice fishing gear. Just FYI. The Fin, Marks, Fisherman Central, naming just a few


From what I’ve seen on here from you that must be true then...guess Walmart’s don’t have stuff wonder where I was at this morning.


----------



## kit carson

Kingfish a little at a time, once you get out there you will see what works, every body of water is different on what they will hit. You have a nice start

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Nothing like reading through 5 pages of posts since yesterday. I'm definitely going to have to stay up later in the evening. 🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Streetsboro Walmart always has ice stuff, stows may, I believe Ravennas does


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Thanks evinrude. I’ll do that. Any other tips I would appreciate guys. Love following along this thread.


----------



## kit carson

The ravenna one doesn't have any as of last week but yes streetsboro did

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Best tip for you DON'T GO OUT ALONE!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I got into the Walmart tungsten bonanza myself last week!


----------



## bobberbucket

Soon!


----------



## King-Fish

Ya know I thought you guys were just giving crankit hard time but dear lord he just can’t help himself from saying things that can be instantly discredited by first hand account.


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea Kit, I don't understand why the Walmarts down my way don't carry any ice gear I ain't that far south. Have seen ice gear where swone picked up his gear from the other day. Have bought some there my self and definitely seen it in the ones in Michigan.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 460695
> 
> 
> I got into the Walmart tungsten bonanza myself last week!



Did you pick up one of the scoops on the floor so you don't have to use your hands?


----------



## Evinrude58

I got some of those ice jigs last week too as someone hinted that Walmart had some. I also got the same inline rod as swone.


----------



## Evinrude58

I need to rearrange my garage tomorrow so I can get my sled and shanty out of the shed


----------



## King-Fish

kit carson said:


> Best tip for you DON'T GO OUT ALONE!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I can assure that won’t happen. I’ve fished my whole life but first year ice fishing. Always kinda been scared about it to be honest. Another longtime OGF member that doesn’t live far from me and is regular ice fisher said he wouldn’t mind taking me out. Very thankful for him. Been nothing but nice and welcoming.


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave those pics are fake because we all have been told several times all that is ever caught thru the ice is dinks. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## One guy and a boat

Thanks Evinrude, I know some of you guys can't see it but the one that shall remain nameless posted about using a zebco 202 as a ice fishing rod. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

KF very wise thinking and that kind of thinking is what helps keep you safe. Trust your instincts if something doesn't feel right it probably isn't.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave those pics are fake because we all have been told several times all that is ever catch thru the ice is dinks.


Yeah I must’ve bought those fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave I am ready for the Dink Fest. I picked up a Shakespeare Pitchin Stik just for it.


----------



## bobberbucket

King-Fish if you run across some Swedish pimples grab them. They catch everything!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

They had a bunch there today but I didn’t get any as I wasn’t sure. Will definitely pick up a few.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave I am ready for the Dink Fest. I picked up a Shakespeare Pitchin Stik just for it.


Dink fest needs 5+” of Ics so that everyone’s comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

To make the nameless one comfortable we would need a foot of black ice as he has already stated at least once. So we know with 5 inches he definitely won't show.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> To make the nameless one comfortable we would need a foot of black ice as he has already stated at least once. So we know with 5 inches he definitely won't show.


He doesn’t fish. Ever notice how he comes in drops is lies and bs off and then retreats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> I love forage minnows! My favorite is electric perch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too buddy electric perch all the way


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> King-Fish if you run across some Swedish pimples grab them. They catch everything!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love me my pimples!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Me too buddy electric perch all the way


It’s downright irresistible to perch & crappie! Damn channel cats like them too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

X2 on the pimples 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Last December I didn’t have any with me and swone gave me a pimple that was straight fire on the perch! I was so mad when a kitty snatched it off my 2lb line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

That day swone was right outside my shack just slaying them with a pimple. I was getting very little action on my jigs 

His generosity saved my day! I enjoyed a couple more good days catching with it before it was claimed by its new owner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Love me my pimples!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ding Ding Ding!  Winner Winner! 

#2900 

you won an all expense paid trip to one of those places that you already know about. To stand on the shore with the rope and watch me check the first ice when it shows up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Last December I didn’t have any with me and swone gave me a pimple that was straight fire on the perch! I was so mad when a kitty snatched it off my 2lb line.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I have caught many a kitties on those pimples. Really gotta play them with that light line for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

You can actually see it dangling out it’s mouth!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Ding Ding Ding!  Winner Winner!
> 
> #2900
> 
> you won an all expense paid trip to one of those places that you already know about. To stand on the shore with the rope and watch me check the first ice when it shows up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know I’m always in! Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have caught many a kitties on those pimples. Really gotta play them with that light line for sure!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve only got 2 rules. 

#1 If any strangers ask how thick the ice is the answer is always “ 2 inches” 

#2 No cats in the shack! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> It’s downright irresistible to perch & crappie! Damn channel cats like them too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I buy 5 a year and never have any left when we get ice


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> I buy 5 a year and never have any left when we get ice


Moggy bait keeps them on deck! But save me some lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> the Zebco 202 is a reel along with the 33, the 404, and the big boy 808. One Guy not sure what brought that up but am guessing it was some BS comment that I can't see.


I have a lot of pin mins and tungsten jigs I could have sold ya. Oh well!


----------



## RMK

I m ready tackle wize. I still need to steel some electronics from the boat and I want to pimp out my sled with some rod holders. Ground blind is going to have to make due for a shack for now if i mess with it. Time is running out. Ice is on its way!
These bullfly jigs look sweet! Anybody use them?


----------



## kit carson

I have some micro Swedish pimples that are deadly on the panfish and have them all the way up to the biggest size for walleye, they are just a perfect all around jig.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Looks like a very interesting find on those jigs

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

RMK I pimped my shack out with two rod holders which cost me nothing. They consist of half a door hinge and one of those spring looking rod holders. Nice thing they are easily removeable and also swing from side to side.


----------



## bobberbucket

RMK said:


> I m ready tackle wize. I still need to steel some electronics from the boat and I want to pimp out my sled with some rod holders. Ground blind is going to have to make due for a shack for now if i mess with it. Time is running out. Ice is on its way!
> These bullfly jigs look sweet! Anybody use them?
> View attachment 460699
> 
> 
> View attachment 460700
> 
> View attachment 460701


The bullfly is new to me it looks killer! You’ll have to give us a review. 

Ground blind will work fine you just won’t retain heat that well and you’ll need some ice anchors to hold you in place. 

Be careful with the retractable picks you can stab yourself easily if your clumsy like me. I had go to the other style that lock together.

Those spoons look great as well! We haven’t even begun to talk spoons in here yet. I love spoons! 

I hope you have a great memorable season! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> RMK I pimped my shack out with two rod holders which cost me nothing. They consist of half a door hinge and one of those spring looking rod holders. Nice thing they are easily removeable and also swing from side to side.
> View attachment 460703


Yeah like you ever sit in it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Actually I have started to use it not because of the cold but because it cuts down the sun so my glasses don't get so dark I can't see my flasher.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm pooping in your crappie hole...... Wait....


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I'm pooping in your crappie hole...... Wait....


I thought you were shacking up with me this winter!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

We were gonna be thunder buddies when the lake starts quaking. I’ll have to re think this if your pooping on my crappy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Yep Solo is a NO NO


----------



## Evinrude58

STD that is TMI. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Evinrude58

IBJ that is why "the Nameless one" will never be on the ice because nobody will go with him.


----------



## bobberbucket

I fish alone often. I do NOT recommend anyone ever go alone. ITS TOTALLY NOT SAFE. 

I never fish unfamiliar waters alone. I make sure to have a plan. I always tell someone where I’m going and when I plan to return. 

I do not argue with the spud bar when I’m alone if she says it’s too thin I listen! I am prepared to self rescue and unfortunately had to prove it a couple of very cold wet times.

It’s a all about experience and comfort level.


----------



## bobberbucket

I probably only know a handful of people who fish alone out there. And all of them read ice very well! Reading ice is a REAL thing not learned overnight and not taught anywhere except first hand on the hardwater! It’s a true craft. 

Once you lean to read that lake she will tell you everything good ,bad , ugly RUN! Everything! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I technically fish alone sometimes. By that I mean I go by myself but only to places where I can see and be seen by others. Going thru is not the only concern with fishing alone. Truthfully I worry more about slipping and being injured which happens way more often that people falling thru.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I technically fish alone sometimes. By that I mean I go by myself but only to places where I can see and be seen by others. Going thru is not the only concern with fishing alone. Truthfully I worry more about slipping and being injured which happens way more often that people falling thru.


Plus if you can tie off your rope your all good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Man, I leave for a couple hours and this place starts jumpin!!!

Bobber, it was so nice to help you out that one time because I have learned so much from you, I think the best thing that you showed me is how to really be a good friend to other sportsmen.


----------



## Evinrude58

ssssssssshhhhhh! Steve is back. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Man, I leave for a couple hours and this place starts jumpin!!!
> 
> Bobber, it was so nice to help you out that one time because I have learned so much from you, I think the best thing that you showed me is how to really be a good friend to other sportsmen.


Good fishing buddy’s are a rare commodity!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> ssssssssshhhhhh! Steve is back.


Hide all the top secret baits! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58




----------



## Evinrude58

So what you think? Check ice Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> So what you think? Check ice Saturday or Sunday?


Possibly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The weather people are being awful Stanley about the snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I couldn't resist picking up some new stuff at the fin today. The bullfly and fly jigs look killer. Never seen the hali jigs in colors so those had to come home with me. They have a good selection of pimples there also. Can't upload pictures.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

What you drinking tonight BB?


----------



## Evinrude58

Down my way it will be below freezing from like 6pm tomorrow until maybe for an hour on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> What you drinking tonight BB?


Disaronno.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Disaronno.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Disaronno.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must be out of bourbon?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


>


What’s wrong with that I like amaretto. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I am kind of hoping that we won't have much ice when the snow hits and doesn't start to freeze over until most the snowing is done so it won't act as a blanket and slow ice formation.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You must be out of bourbon?


Never out of bourbon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I am kind of hoping that we won't have much ice when the snow hits and doesn't start to freeze over until most the snowing is done so it won't act as a blanket and slow ice formation.


That sounds so negative tho lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> What’s wrong with that I like amaretto.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You stick your pinky finger out while you drink that?


----------



## Evinrude58

Give me a nice cognac.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You stick your pinky finger out while you drink that?


Just cause you said that yes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

It does a bit. Although think we would get better ice that way.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Give me a nice cognac.


That I don’t have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

I bet your wife is going crazy with all of you at home.


----------



## kit carson

Bobber you going to be able to sneak out and do any fishing on the weekends?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Don't know about him but I am going crazy with the wife home all the time.🤪🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I bet your wife is going crazy with all of you at home.


Not really she finds all sorts of wonderful things for me to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Bobber you going to be able to sneak out and do any fishing on the weekends?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


I’ll work in a few! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sure hope so

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Not really she finds all sorts of wonderful things for me to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Gotta love how you think you're done with all the crap you have to do around the house and then the wife says something is wrong with something and it's been broke for two weeks.


----------



## Bprice1031

Hell Dave I'm surprised you're still awake.


----------



## kit carson

I usually stay pretty close during the week because of work, but weekends open to go anywhere. So if your able to hit the evening bite during the week I would really enjoy sitting with you and jigging up fish!!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I do love that week day fishing tho! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hell Dave I'm surprised you're still awake.


Me too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I usually stay pretty close during the week because of work, but weekends open to go anywhere. So if your able to hit the evening bite during the week I would really enjoy sitting with you and jigging up fish!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


I’m sure we can figure that out I’m not terribly far away. We can probably for sure smoke some slabs and “ stuff” one evening! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You're just trying to get the 3000 post.


----------



## kit carson

Hahaha that sounds awesome

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You're just trying to get the 3000 post.


Not tonight I’m not. I’m tired lol I’m to tire someone else can have that. I want 5k!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I don't understand the deal with trying to get certain numbered posts.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Not tonight I’m not. I’m tired lol I’m to tire someone else can have that. I want 5k!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm kinda like you. Usually up for work about 4:30 am. Then I'm usually passed out in the chair or my bed by 8:30 pm. If I sleep till 5:30 on the weekends I slept late.


----------



## King-Fish

Well you guys talking them up I knew they only had one of each color so went with woman to get few “groceries”. Well that’s what she went for I had something else in mind lol. Any good colors in the bunch? They only had the small size 2s. Picked up a diff color forage minnow and jigging rap also. Man I can’t wait!


----------



## Evinrude58

I have always liked that green one.


----------



## crappieboo420

Bprice1031 said:


> You stick your pinky finger out while you drink that?





RMK said:


> I m ready tackle wize. I still need to steel some electronics from the boat and I want to pimp out my sled with some rod holders. Ground blind is going to have to make due for a shack for now if i mess with it. Time is running out. Ice is on its way!
> These bullfly jigs look sweet! Anybody use them?
> View attachment 460699
> 
> 
> View attachment 460700
> 
> View attachment 460701


I’m more excited about the plastics . Are they like the clam baits or like the trigger x baits???


----------



## RMK

crappieboo420 said:


> I’m more excited about the plastics . Are they like the clam baits or like the trigger x baits???


Seem to be pretty good quality. Price seems a little high. Hopefully i'll be able to report back once I get on some ice.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

13 fishing is some top of the line stuff, they look good, I’m willing to bet they produce good as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

King-Fish said:


> Well you guys talking them up I knew they only had one of each color so went with woman to get few “groceries”. Well that’s what she went for I had something else in mind lol. Any good colors in the bunch? They only had the small size 2s. Picked up a diff color forage minnow and jigging rap also. Man I can’t wait!
> View attachment 460706


The one on the bottom right is a perch slayer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> The one on the bottom right is a perch slayer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew you'd be up early.


----------



## swone




----------



## bobberbucket

Well I think evenrude58 got his wish. I’m sure this rain made short work of what ice we had. 
Good news is the temperatures are gonna be falling like a rock! & and those previously iced up spots will be locked back in & makin ice before midnight!  
We are on the verge of a great LONG ice season! What a fantastic Christmas present for us!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I knew you'd be up early.


You still up drinking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

oops


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 460714
> 
> Well I think evenrude58 got his wish. I’m sure this rain made short work of what ice we had.
> Good news is the temperatures are gonna be falling like a rock! & and those previously iced up spots will be locked back in & makin ice before midnight!
> We are on the verge of a great LONG ice season! What a fantastic Christmas present for us!


----------



## bobberbucket

I did get up a little early. I’m taping up streamers and putting balloons & stuff everywhere! 

5 years ago today I became a father for the 2nd time. What a whirlwind Christmas that was! He was the best early present I ever got! 

I cannot wait for him to wake up he’s gonna go bananas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

It's a comin' fellas. Break out the Snow Shovels, Snow Blowers & ICE GEAR!!! 

Load the trucks. We'll be drilling holes soon!


----------



## bobberbucket

IBJ full of confidence and ice fish porn this morning! I love it!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

icebucketjohn said:


> It's a comin' fellas. Break out the Snow Shovels, Snow Blowers & ICE GEAR!!!
> 
> Load the trucks. We'll be drilling holes soon!
> 
> View attachment 460717
> View attachment 460718
> View attachment 460719
> View attachment 460720
> View attachment 460721


Good to see you John, I know it's close when you're posting this early in the morning. I think everybody has that FEVER because there was so much frenzied activity on this thread in the last 24. 

I bought a pair of those cleats you have pictured and they are by far the best pair of cleats I have ever owned, I'm grateful that you told me about them.

I'm glad for this online community, you guys really help out my spirits.


----------



## swone

I make up lyrics about ice fishing to go with this song, but I'm sure you all do the same thing, right?


----------



## bobberbucket

The “FEVER” is an understatement! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

*FEVER!!! *for the crappie, fever when they start to bite!!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

j


----------



## swone

When I punch that hole in thin ice, early in the morning light, when I see them staring at the fresh bait, I get fever all through the night!!!!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> You still up drinking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No just starting the day. Gotta go get a my drivers license renewed today. Forgot to do it on my birthday. Guess that's what happens when you get older.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> No just starting the day. Gotta go get a my drivers license renewed today. Forgot to do it on my birthday. Guess that's what happens when you get older.


Make sure to grab a 6er of highlife and be sure to offer the examiner one! You’ll get extra brownie points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I did get up a little early. I’m taping up streamers and putting balloons & stuff everywhere!
> 
> 5 years ago today I became a father for the 2nd time. What a whirlwind Christmas that was! He was the best early present I ever got!
> 
> I cannot wait for him to wake up he’s gonna go bananas!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you got him a nice ice fishing rod for his birthday.


----------



## swone

Bprice1031 said:


> No just starting the day. *Gotta go get a my drivers license renewed today.* Forgot to do it on my birthday. Guess that's what happens when you get older.


When I read that sentence I hear Mario and Luigi in my head


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Make sure to grab a 6er of highlife and be sure to offer the examiner one! You’ll get extra brownie points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only share my beer with friends I fish with. 😁😁😁😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I hope you got him a nice ice fishing rod for his birthday.


No I got him what he wanted not what I wanted him to have. Lol besides he’s already got one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I only share my beer with friends I fish with.


This I can verify is a true statement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll just leave it hanging out there for someone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> No I got him what he wanted not what I wanted him to have. Lol besides he’s already got one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My son decided he would start hunting this year. He did his hunters safety course on line and even went out with his sisters husband this year for deer season. I'm going to have to get him more involved with it next season.


----------



## Bprice1031

Merry Christmas Eve Ice Nuts!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Merry Christmas Eve


Ding Ding Ding!  WINNER WINNER!

#3000 

You Win a 12 of Rolling Rock which you get to split with me on the ice! 

Congratulations Thanks for playing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Ding Ding Ding!  WINNER WINNER!
> 
> #3000
> 
> You Win a 12 of Rolling Rock which you get to split with me on the ice!
> 
> Congratulations Thanks for playing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a good time but, I don't know if a 12 pack will be enough for the two of us?🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Sounds like a good time but, I don't know if a 12 pack will be enough for the two of us?


Yeah once we’re finished with that. My guide service fee kicks in and you’ll owe me 2 beers an hours so come prepared!  

Then at the end there’s a standard shore beer tax based on the number of fish in your bucket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Time for more coffee ☕.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Yeah once we’re finished with that. My guide service fee kicks in and you’ll owe me 2 beers an hours so come prepared!
> 
> Then at the end there’s a standard shore beer tax based on the number of fish in your bucket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds about right for fishing with the BB ice fishing guide service. 🎣


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## bobberbucket

Well gentlemen we are over 3 thousand posts here and we haven’t even done any ice fishing YET! 

I know the thread can be hard to follow at times but I wouldn’t change a thing ! I very much enjoy all of our chatter. 

SOON there will be actual ice thickness & fishing reports flying through the pages of this thread! And TONS & TONS of real time fish porn! I can’t wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Just got my Tub-of-waxies.


----------



## 82441

Another local pond. No ice. Very disappointing


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Another local pond. No ice. Very disappointing
> View attachment 460741
> View attachment 460741













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

the wind is killing us ice fishermen


----------



## muscleman

Yeah Lake Cable is wide open to 😡


----------



## bobberbucket

Nobody cares to hear from either of your lying accounts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Funny how muscleman sent the photo of lake cable but crankit is the one who said he lives on lake cable. If your gonna troll at least be good at it and not dumb about it. #details matter..


----------



## bobberbucket

King-Fish said:


> Funny how muscleman sent the photo of lake cable but crankit is the one who said he lives on lake cable. If your gonna troll at least be good at it and not dumb about it. #details matter..


Funny how they are never online at the same time.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Waiting......


----------



## muscleman

King-Fish said:


> Funny how muscleman sent the photo of lake cable but crankit is the one who said he lives on lake cable. If your gonna troll at least be good at it and not dumb about it. #details matter..


I bought a house here King Fish.


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> I bought a house here King Fish.


It’s hard to keep up with what lies you tell from one account to the next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> It’s hard to keep up with what lies you tell from one account to the next.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ITS MY ACCOUNT. NO ELSES BOY!!


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> ITS MY ACCOUNT. NO ELSES BOY!!


That’s what I said Stan!  Ya ole dirty bum! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

flyphisherman said:


> Just got my Tub-of-waxies.


Did you order online or go buy them somewhere


----------



## King-Fish

Fin feather fur in middleburg heights had tubs of waxies Sunday when I was there. Believe 250 in a tub


----------



## 82441

Can’t wait to meet everyone on the ice before I head south on the 25th. What lake are u guys going to first? I drive a 2021 Gray Ford F150


----------



## Bass knuckles

I know you guys are into building shanty’s with skis, was doing a rental clean out and came across these, come get um!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> I know you guys are into building shanty’s with skis, was doing a rental clean out and came across these, come get um!


Akron area..... I know kit wants them but first come first served


----------



## kit carson

You know I want them buddy

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Those red ones are the ones I'd like to have if still available bobber?


----------



## Bass knuckles

Skis spoken for


----------



## Evinrude58

Well I went and fished at the dock on 43. Three hours 2 bites and only one small gill. Marked quite a few just couldn't get them to bite. Had a guy stop by and he was telling me of some concrete and PVC structure he added to the lake. Told me where at and showed me pics of the structures. Have minnows and waxies for when the ice forms.


----------



## Evinrude58

Darn missed out on the skis because I was fishing.


----------



## Evinrude58

See from Dave's posts that "he who shall remain nameless" appears to have not left for Florida like he said he would if we didn't have ice by now. Will he ever leave? Since he speaks with a forked tongue we can never believe anything he says.


----------



## InlandKid

Had to go to wally world today, picked up some more toys since the wife wasn't with me to tell me no.


----------



## kit carson

I just got that rod can't wait to try it out on some eyes

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I wonder when IBJ will stop posting my pics as his


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I wonder when IBJ will stop posting my pics as his
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought I’ve See that paw before! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

I have that model rod from 3 years ago. It puts a hurtin on the slab crappies thats for sure! This year i try to find my first eye


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I thought I’ve See that paw before!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More so the camo hoodie that’s the dead giveaway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianSipe17

One thing I didn’t do this year is spend one dime on ice fishing gear. I’m thinking we are looking at a repeat of 2019-2020 ice season. Every time the long term forecast looks promising, it changes to highs in the upper 30’s to mid 40’s a couple days later. So depressing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Ive only bought a few tingler spoons, tumbler spoons, and buckshot jigs. Need a couple rattlin flutter spoons and im set. Already charged both my flashers, camera and my auger. Now bring on the ice


----------



## bobberbucket

You know what’s depressing the people who come into the ice fishing threads Saying there won’t be any ice. Pretty lame if you ask me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dang looks like "he who shall remain nameless" has hacked another account with that kind of negativity.


----------



## 82441

It’s a comin. Cold out and snowing


----------



## muscleman

I saw on the weather only 2 days of cold weather then back in the high 30's to 40's Whats up with this freakin winter


----------



## 82441

Don’t be a negative Nancy my friend. It’s going to happen before Jan 25th.


----------



## Outasync

With the looks of things ill have to take a mini road trip to fish with some of you crazies. Doesnt look too promising on the pa/ohio line


----------



## One guy and a boat

The ones that shall remain nameless are playing good cop / bad cop.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

One guy and a boat said:


> The ones that shall remain nameless are playing good cop / bad cop.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


BUMS! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

bobberbucket said:


> BUMS!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they are. And you guys are 100% correct on them. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

I like the banter between you guys and watch the thread to pick up hardwater knowledge for retirement in a couple years. What "the ones that remain nameless" motivation is, I don't get. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Sell your ice fishing stuff!!! No ice this year, crankit was right again. Pm me with whatcha got.


----------



## jjanda

King-Fish said:


> Fin feather fur in middleburg heights had tubs of waxies Sunday when I was there. Believe 250 in a tub


I should have picked up a tub when I was there today. I'll have to stop and get some after work on Tuesday. I got the big bait puck though. I realized I wanted to get some after I checked out, just didn't want to stand in the long a$$ line again.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Mogadore opened up at the boathouse, but it’s calm enough even with all the wind to start making ice today. Actual information. From the field. What a concept.


----------



## swone

I just took those two minutes ago


----------



## Evinrude58

That snow wasn't there when I left today.


----------



## Evinrude58

water looks calmer too


----------



## 82441

What a beautiful evening to spend with family 🕺🕺🍻🕺🍻🍻 cheers to everyone! Ice is comin


----------



## Evinrude58

"he who shall remain nameless" posted after me and I don't want to force people to see his name as the most recent post. I am sure it was probably some of his usual drivel.
Never fear Icecateers soon we ( well most of us) will be walking on water!


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> What a beautiful evening to spend with family  cheers to everyone! Ice is comin


Dirty ole bum! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Outasync most of us are in NEO so you won't be traveling far.😁😁😁 And a few of us have plans to fish Lake Arthur in two weeks.


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Dirty ole bum!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same to you Bud


----------



## set-the-drag

swone said:


> View attachment 460762
> View attachment 460763
> 
> Mogadore opened up at the boathouse, but it’s calm enough even with all the wind to start making ice today. Actual information. From the field. What a concept.


I have to ask never been to moggy where does that recycling gloryhole go? Never seen that kinda setup I'm assuming its to keep critters out of a bin?!?!


----------



## Evinrude58

They have those at a few lakes. They are just a piece of PVC, maybe 4 foot long, for throwing away fishing line so it doesn't go in the water or on the ground. Not meant for other stuff.


----------



## bobberbucket

I just drove from Jackson back to brimfield its snow mageddon out there! The roads were just wow that’s all I can say. Saw some nasty accidents as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea but all that snow isn't landing on ice like a blanket, so tomorrow when the ice forms it will be clean ice.


----------



## set-the-drag

Its funny I'm in Newbury and really only got bout 1" so far. Nice to finally not get the storm pounding


----------



## Evinrude58

we got about 2 inches in Massillon.


----------



## crappieboo420

Merry Christmas you filthy animals!!!! Here to 3 months of ice fishing


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Merry Christmas you filthy animals!!!! Here to 3 months of ice fishing


How about 4 instead! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> How about 4 instead!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s all for you flat belly experts. I will drink 4 six packs and for shots to make it happen for you guys


----------



## icebucketjohn

I.M.I..... IT'S MAKIN' ICE!!!!!!


----------



## kit carson

Just got home from a road trip around the county giving out all the Christmas lasagna, cookies and lots of money to all my kids and grandkids, like bobber said roads where really crap. Now all this is behind me time to focus on getting more ready than I already am on hitting the ice. Everyone I wish you all a great day tomorrow and fingers and toes crossed we are seeing each other on the ice in a few days, MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!!!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’d rather fish a 1/4 inch of ice in the rain than get back on them roads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Just got home from a road trip around the county giving out all the Christmas lasagna, cookies and lots of money to all my kids and grandkids, like bobber said roads where really crap. Now all this is behind me time to focus on getting more ready than I already am on hitting the ice. Everyone I wish you all a great day tomorrow and fingers and toes crossed we are seeing each other on the ice in a few days, MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Dang right we’re doing it big this season! Merry Christmas brother!   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Dang right we’re doing it big this season! Merry Christmas brother!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Man !


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Thanks Man !


Not you dirty old bum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

LMAO sometimes Dave's posts remind me of a kid with an imaginary friend. Or in this case I guess it would be an imaginary enemy.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave your comment on getting back on the roads reminded me of something that crossed my mind the other day. I would rather fish on an inch of ice in water above hungry sharks than ever meet certain people.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave your comment on getting back on the roads reminded me of something that crossed my mind the other day. I would rather fish on an inch of ice in water above hungry sharks than ever meet certain people.


I’d like to tie certain people to a tree without clothing. Then pour some doe in Estrus on his backside and let him spend the night alone in the woods with dasher & dancer!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I would have to report you for animal cruelty if you did that for being mean to the deer😁 😁 😁


----------



## cement569

and on a lighter note, while digging out my insulated bibs today i found 2 jars of blackberry shine i made in 2015 that i stashed and forgot about. been watching some ice fishing videos on u tube and tapped into one.....pure heaven, pretty sure i will sleep well tonight


----------



## Evinrude58

If you drink those you will really being seeing Santa tonight. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## cement569

well im almost through one and im thinking i am santa at this moment....my wife thinks otherwise, she told me its time for bed


----------



## Outasync

Thats why i called it a mini road trip! Made the treck to chataqua last year just to get on ice once. This year i am actually getting weekends off so i should be able to spend more time on the hard stuff. Maybe i will get to use all the stuff ive bought and forgotten about lol

I know forage minnow spoons work anyone have luck with the jigs?


----------



## jjanda

I've had good luck with the forage jigs for perch at Mogadore.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianSipe17

bobberbucket said:


> You know what’s depressing the people who come into the ice fishing threads Saying there won’t be any ice. Pretty lame if you ask me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah. I spent a bunch of money before the season last year and only got to use my new equipment out of my boat. Well, except my upgraded shanty. There’s still plenty of time. My pond skims over in the mornings, but melts away through the day. Call it being impatient! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

jjanda said:


> I've had good luck with the forage jigs for perch at Mogadore.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


I have had great success with them on every lake around here buddy... great bait!!!


----------



## jjanda

I was only able to get out 3 times last year. All at Moggi. I have some spots on mosquito that I can't wait to try them at. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

16 degrees!!!!!! Wooohooo! Merry Christmas everyone! Except Stan. Couple days an it’s Boots on ice. 🎉🤞🤘🕺🍴🥶.


----------



## DBV

7 inches of snow in Amherst and 16! What a great Christmas snow! Now just stay cold. Merry Christmas!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Almost too much SNOW. Hope it doesn't thwart ice development & formation.

Looks like I'll have to break out the Smitty earlier than expected.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Almost too much SNOW. Hope it doesn't thwart ice development & formation.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to break out the Smitty earlier than expected.


It shouldn’t hurt a thing considering everything was wide open when it fell. Hopefully we don’t end up with too much more now. 

Merry Christmas John! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Same to you Dave & all the Hardwater Addicts


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> 7 inches of snow in Amherst and 16! What a great Christmas snow! Now just stay cold. Merry Christmas!


I’ll admit I just glanced outside when I got up. After I read your post I took another look! It is indeed a great Christmas snow! 

It’s a good morning to be a kid!   ️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you all have a good holiday.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m enjoying the quiet and getting my mind right now. I know once little feet hit the floor down the hall it’s gonna be chaos up in here! ️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Merry Christmas u wonderful bunch of rejects! Our daughters sick (18 months) but is already tearing open her gifts. Our 3 year old was out opening presents unattended at 6am!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Drove from Mentor to Medina last night and the roads were horrible but I had a fantastic time drifting in the RAV4 5sp...Love that lil car. I'm about to suit up and go for a snow hike over at Medina lake to see what it looks like. I may even slip float some Bobby Garlands for a bit if it's fishable. Merry Christmas everyone. Oh, I forgot to mention that the snow bike is ready to go. Wish I had brought it with me to hit the trails with.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Merry Xmas y’all! My kid woke us up at 3!!! Lil tired today


----------



## jjanda

Merry Christmas everyone!!! Hope you all have a awesome day!!!!

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandKid

Merry Christmas everyone, time to get the sled out


----------



## BrianSipe17

Bass knuckles said:


> Merry Xmas y’all! My kid woke us up at 3!!! Lil tired today


Enjoy those days of excitement while you can. We have to wake our kids up to open presents these days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Bprice1031

The youngest two at our house woke us at 4:30 am. They're 17 and 20.


----------



## Bprice1031

Fish2Win said:


> Sell your ice fishing stuff!!! No ice this year, crankit was right again. Pm me with whatcha got.



🤣🤣🤣 Like you need more.


----------



## kit carson

Morning fellas hope everyone has a great day, me and the wife had a great Christmas breakfast, did a quick check on some spots around westbranch some of the coves are starting to ice up, looking promising. Will be loading truck tomorrow morning, have a feeling might be able to be on some hardwater Sunday morning 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> The youngest two at our house woke us at 4:30 am. They're 17 and 20.


Santa should have sent them back to bed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

Merry Christmas everyone. Looks like everyone had a white christmas. Hope all your days are awesome.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Santa should have sent them back to bed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Santa 🎅 mumbled something like !&#% off!


----------



## ltroyer

Merry Christmas everyone! Wish I was around next week for some hard water but I'll be deep south with the family but my sis lives close to a few excellent crappie holes so I'll be kicked back with a few cold ones and a rod in my hand looking for some big slabs


----------



## allwayzfishin

Hooked a decent bass on a perch Berkley thinfisher but the hooks are absolute garage and straightened completely out. I really like the action and fall rate so I'll be Poppin these under the ice with much stronger hooks attached. Nice day to be out stretching the legs before hanging out with the fam. For some reason I can't upload any pics now?


----------



## Evinrude58

Couldn't find the one dog in the back yard earlier. I measured 8 inches of snow and the dog is a white Pomeranian so is only about 11 high counting the ears. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Evinrude58

For Christmas I got some new ice cleats, a couple ice rods, puzzle mat for use in the hub, a new lantern and a fold up wagon for soft water. What good fishing gear did you guys get?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Merry Christmas y’all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

set-the-drag said:


> Did you order online or go buy them somewhere


I saw them at "The fin" (feather and fur) so I decided to become a bait hoarder.......added the waxies to my pile of salted minnows.....and now I wait.


----------



## Bprice1031

I took the back roads from Norton to North Canton to pick up my son today. All the small bodies of water and ponds are showing signs of ice growth! 😎😎


----------



## Evinrude58

🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳YAY!!!!!!!! Happening just like I hoped it would.


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'm figuring icers will be testing the ice with their spud bars on Saturday & Sunday. I'm looking to be drilling holes on Wednesday somewhere in the PLX chain.


----------



## kit carson

Will be exploring Sunday morning will be reporting what I find!!! Positive thoughts!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Will someone show me how to check for safe ice and catch crappies this weekend?? Have my own gear and looking for a ice fishing buddy!!!


----------



## Lovin

will let these cold nights do there thing monday or tuesday for me


----------



## Evinrude58

F2W I am sure the only true diehard ice fisherman on here "he who shall remain nameless" will gladly help you out. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Fish2Win

Only if he backs in at nimi


----------



## Outasync

Safe ice? Ive only been at it for 6 years and ive never seen safe ice!!


----------



## Maplehick

Evinrude58 said:


> For Christmas I got some new ice cleats, a couple ice rods, puzzle mat for use in the hub, a new lantern and a fold up wagon for soft water. What good fishing gear did you guys get?


Got a water proof box for the boat and 2 gift certificates for Mark's bait an tackle. Life is great!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Fish2Win said:


> Will someone show me how to check for safe ice and catch crappies this weekend?? Have my own gear and looking for a ice fishing buddy!!!


Would love to help out a fellow offer where are you taking me to check the ice for you? Lol

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Ogf or not offer

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Maplehick I'll be checking Sunday morning you know where

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

MH why would you need a waterproof box for your boat? Isn't it already waterproof? 😁 🤣 😁 🤣


----------



## brad crappie

I hate Christmas and I hate people around me fishing!! Got more tungsten jigs tho!👍😂 I will be watching u guys with binoculars that’s how I roll!


----------



## Ohiobassmaster

So do you guys think this ice will be temporary for now or is it truly going to start locking up for good for the rest of winter? I only ask cause the only day I see rn hurting ice formation in the future weather forecast is new years eve it looks like its going to rain and be 45 or 46 degrees just curious as to what yall think cause im hoping its here to stay till the end of March


----------



## Evinrude58

Brad you can fish with "he who shall remain nameless" then nobody else will want to get with 1/2 a mile of you.🤣🤣🤣 😁 😁 😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Never got above 18 degrees all day at my house! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Don't think it got that cold here. I shoveled the drive wearing just jeans and a t-shirt, of course it only took less than an hour so wasn't out there very long.


----------



## InlandKid

Stans been quiet today, I figured the grinch would be putting us all down today from his basement


----------



## bobberbucket

InlandKid said:


> Stans been quiet today, I figured the grinch would be putting us all down today from his basement


He probably got caught up in a sting at the pickle park or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Inland he has been quiet for about a month to me since I blocked him. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Maplehick

kit carson said:


> Maplehick I'll be checking Sunday morning you know where
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Kit give me a heads up an I will meet you there

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I sure will

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Me and the wife just got home, it is making some ice for sure, damn it's cold out there, love it!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## Maplehick

Evinrude58 said:


> MH why would you need a waterproof box for your boat? Isn't it already waterproof?


Had a couple friends lose a boat on Erie this summer with the keys for his truck in the dash of the boat. Usually keep the keys in my pocket but she thinks I needed this

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

May head to Nimmy Sunday morning to check ice figure it might be getting close by then


----------



## PapawSmith

Outasync said:


> Safe ice? Ive only been at it for 6 years and ive never seen safe ice!!


I hear this all the time, and it certainly is a good state of mind to maintain, but I’ve been on 30” of ice countless times with my F-350 and always felt safer than the hundreds of times I’ve flown in a commercial jet. 😉


----------



## kit carson

Bobber any chance you going to out prowling around this weekend??

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave is probably out spotlighting the ice at Palm and CLR right now. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## kit carson

Good night for making ice 🧊

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave is probably out spotlighting the ice at Palm and CLR right now.


 shhhhhhhh the warden is watching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Bobber any chance you going to out prowling around this weekend??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I may do some prowling but I don’t know if I’ll get any fishing in. Monday for dang sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Well there might be a good chance I will be on the ice before you this year buddy, lol!!!! sure hope so!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Well there might be a good chance I will be on the ice before you this year buddy, lol!!!! sure hope so!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


I reckon I can’t always be first . But should an opportunity present itself ill gladly go first!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sure would be honored to be walking out there with ya bud, hopefully soon!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Sure would be honored to be walking out there with ya bud, hopefully soon!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Likewise & No hopefully about it Definitely soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I'm going to poke around tomorrow and see what looks promising for the near future. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s 16 degrees right now and staying that way till at least 8am. Hopefully it slides a touch colder I’d love to see some single digits or a zero night to speed things up a bit! ]

As of 3 pm the 43 Tdock area was still open water but it was looking mighty heavy! With a little ice forming on the south shore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave that is why I was figuring on checking Sunday morning. Planning on checking Nimmy probably best bet will be campground cove and will also swing by OSP.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Last time I looked at Nimmy Campground Bay, it looked extremely shallow & not fishable bc of the low water level. I'll do a drive-by & spud check today (Sat.12/26) & post my observations.


----------



## bobberbucket

Its looking great! I’ll bet there’s some ice making out there this morning!🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## swone

They canceled my work today because of “road conditions”, so I may go look at some of the usual early spots. There were a lot of opportunities to Safety Shame ®️™️ yesterday but we got together and decided to suspend al shame and hater activity for the holiday. All bets are off today.


----------



## swone

icebucketjohn said:


> Last time I looked at Nimmy Campground Bay, it looked extremely shallow & not fishable bc of the low water level. I'll do a drive-by & spud check today (Sat.12/26) & post my observations.


I wonder if that will make Pizza Bay more accessible? It's usually really dicy coming off that hill to check when I don't know if I'm about to soak my boot or not. There's one muskrat nest that's just wide enough to get two boots on but otherwise, it's all straight drop.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I wonder if that will make Pizza Bay more accessible? It's usually really dicy coming off that hill to check when I don't know if I'm about to soak my boot or not. There's one muskrat nest that's just wide enough to get two boots on but otherwise, it's all straight drop.


Yeah I’ll wait till you can drag from C1  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

I quit accessing Nimmy Pizza Bay from S. Main St when parking was prohibited a few years ago. I'll trek from C1 across to get to it.


----------



## Bprice1031

swone said:


> View attachment 460828
> 
> They canceled my work today because of “road conditions”, so I may go look at some of the usual early spots. There were a lot of opportunities to Safety Shame ®️™️ yesterday but we got together and decided to suspend al shame and hater activity for the holiday. All bets are off today.


Since you own the rights to Safety Shame, is possible to Safety Shame yourself? 🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## swone

that's how it all started! People were on here calling me and bobber crazy for going out on less than six inches of ice, and us saying how they were certain female anatomy parts, and so forth, and then it just popped into my head. I love alliterative phrases, probably too much exposure to Road Runner and Bugs Bunny and Daffy Duck as a child.


----------



## swone

icebucketjohn said:


> I quit accessing Nimmy Pizza Bay from S. Main St when parking was prohibited a few years ago. I'll trek from C1 across to get to it.


I have a buddy that lives right there so I can park in his driveway and walk straight to the muskrat nest. That hill is a good gauge of when I have too much stuff in my sled.


----------



## swone

swone said:


> that's how it all started! People were on here calling me and bobber crazy for going out on less than six inches of ice, and us saying how they were certain female anatomy parts, and so forth, and then it just popped into my head. I love alliterative phrases, probably too much exposure to Road Runner and Bugs Bunny and Daffy Duck as a child.


In all fairness to the people that originally Safety Shamed bobber and me, we were going out on 2" of fairly milky ice and taking circuitous routes to get where we wanted to go. "Ok, can't walk there, but this looks a little better over here..." and such. Spuds hasn't lied to me yet, but I'm always thinking about my first Polar Plunge, aka The IBJ Quickbath.


----------



## Bprice1031

swone said:


> In all fairness to the people that originally Safety Shamed bobber and me, we were going out on 2" of fairly milky ice and taking circuitous routes to get where we wanted to go. "Ok, can't walk there, but this looks a little better over here..." and such. Spuds hasn't lied to me yet, but I'm always thinking about my first Polar Plunge, aka The IBJ Quickbath.


But there wasn't really any need for people to ba Safety Shaming you two since you were following the main rule. Go ice fishing 🎣 with someone. Now I see where the haters part came in.


----------



## bobberbucket

Man over the years I’ve gotten a lot of OGF scoldings. 

“ You better get off that ice” 

“ what about the people who have to rescue you”

“That was open water two days ago” 

“Your gonna give others a bad idea some newbie is gonna get killed because of you”

“ You should get a ticket for going on that unsafe ice” 

“ Why risk your life for a few dink panfish”

And on an on. 

You wait all them “Experts “ will be coming back out soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Polar Plunge ®️™️


----------



## swone

IBJ Quickbath ®️™️


----------



## swone

So that’s when I decided to lean into all that hate and coined Safety Shame and started calling people out on every single thing they posted that wasn’t perfectly 100% nanny state “safe”. Then it got a life of its own. And now I’m immortal.


----------



## bobberbucket

“ He bro can you watch my stuff? I just fell in over there and I need to go home and change.”

 

Totally typical conversation to have at OSP first & last ice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> IBJ Quickbath


Icebath industries LLC will be sending you a cease and desist order! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

But it’s mostly just me working through a resentment against all the keyboard kowboys that sit there and tell me how to live my life


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Icebath industries LLC will be sending you a cease and desist order!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Icebath Industries LLC was acquired by our group and is now a fully owned subsidary of Swoneco Limited Partnership, which is a member of The Squib Group. Squib, even our name sounds terrible!


----------



## Bprice1031

I'll be driving through PLX today and looking around a little bit. I'll post something up and some pictures if it's worth it.


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey Dave, you ever miss living around PLX?


----------



## swone

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey Dave, you ever miss living around PLX?


I'm going to go ahead and ask, if you had the choice between Mogadore and PLX for panfish, which would you choose?

Because I'm bored.


----------



## swone

Fifteen years ago, I would go hands down Mogadore, but the bluegill population crashed and I don't know if it came back yet. I still tend to favor Mogadore but I'm not sure that's not just a lot of sentiment and nostalgia.


----------



## kit carson

To all the newbies thus is the perfect time to pay attention to VERIFIED information on ice conditions, there has been bad info posted in the past. When the seasons first ice gets close to being fishable don't just assume it's safe just because you start seeing posts of a few of us testing it out. Please go with someone that takes all the precautions to make your experience enjoyable not one that you will never try again. Ice fishing is one of the most enjoyable addictions there is very tight knit group of guys that screw around alot talk sh** but take safety SERIOUS. It's really close to being go time fellas, charge em up sharpen them up and load em up, the ice gods are about to bless us with a good season!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

swone said:


> I'm going to go ahead and ask, if you had the choice between Mogadore and PLX for panfish, which would you choose?
> 
> Because I'm bored.


If you're asking me it's usually a trip to moggy because I don't have a boat to put in the water. If I had a boat I'd fish PLX a lot more. More shore access at moggy.


----------



## swone

Bprice1031 said:


> If you're asking me it's usually a trip to moggy because I don't have a boat to put in the water. If I had a boat I'd fish PLX a lot more.


bruh.

this is the hardwater forum.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey Dave, you ever miss living around PLX?


Nope I’m only 20 mins away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

That's a great post Kit!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> bruh.
> 
> this is the hardwater forum.


In Bills defense he’s only been ice fishing twice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> In Bills defense he’s only been ice fishing twice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I have an addictive personality!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I'm going to go ahead and ask, if you had the choice between Mogadore and PLX for panfish, which would you choose?
> 
> Because I'm bored.


Neither they both suck. 

Please nobody fish there. 

Nothing in there besides Asian carp and catfish.


I swear I won’t be there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Too many motorized vehicles on PLX to really enjoy the ice fishing these days. Not much solitued. I may hit some areas during the weekdays, but weekends forget it. I'm not keen on getting buzzed by wreckless drivers.


----------



## Bprice1031

Any of you experienced Ice Thugs ever fish West Reservoir in the PLX chain?


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Too many motorized vehicles on PLX to really enjoy the ice fishing these days. Not much solitued. I may hit some areas during the weekdays, but weekends forget it. I'm not keen on getting buzzed by wreckless drivers.


M-F before 3pm if you wanna deal with less traffic. 

But with lots of schools doing remote learning even the weekdays may not be safe anymore. 

Although in my experience the teenagers were often way more respectful in regards to keeping safe distance than many grown adults. 

Weekends are like playing Russian roulette forget it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Any of you experienced Ice Thugs ever fish West Reservoir in the PLX chain?


Yes. I’ve fished them all including Dollar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

No fish in west reservoir either! Stay away! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Yes. I’ve fished them all including Dollar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure where Dollar is. 🤔🤔 Fished West a few times this fall and had some decent success.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> No fish in west reservoir either! Stay away!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Access is pain in th a$$ there unless you know someone that lives on the lake.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm not sure where Dollar is.  Fished West a few times this fall and had some decent success.


It’s just a little puddle. With ZERO public access. Just north east of long lake connected by a channel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> It’s just a little puddle. With ZERO public access. Just north east of long lake connected by a channel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't know that area had a name for it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Access is pain in th a$$ there unless you know someone that lives on the lake.


There is public access to west & easy to use fishermen friendly private access to west but I’m not posting it here in the open forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I can tell you if you don’t like fishing at the drag strip don’t fish west! 

The upper deck gets ice traffic all day long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

I think These up coming temps are going to hurt ice formation for our temporary ice season. My buds are calling for a Sunny Sunday with mild temperatures. But hopefully January brings a deep freeze 🤞🎣🤟


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I think These up coming temps are going to hurt ice formation for our temporary ice season. My buds are calling for a Sunny Sunday with mild temperatures. But hopefully January brings a deep freeze
> View attachment 460831


Go sit down it’s been verified that you know nothing! 

Edit: You dirty old lying bum. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Go sit down it’s been verified that you know nothing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Post # 3200 is a response to nothing!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Post # 3200 is a response to nothing!


He’s definitely nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Why are you guys SO.... angry when it comes to FACTS. SMH 🤦


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Why are you guys SO.... angry when it comes to FACTS. SMH


You love being in the minority. Your whole purpose on this site is to spread lies and start drama . 

Most of us view you as a joke and a nuisance. You ought to hear how your talked about without filters. 

You don’t have any experience or facts so nothing you say matters here. 

Your nothing but a little dirty lying bum. Who doesn’t know ANYTHING about the weather or ice fishing in NEO. 

Those are the FACTS! 
#BIGFACTS! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Easy easy thin buddy! I have studied weather and been a meteorologist for 25 years including all the schooling I have completed with a degree. You guys should be on board with my knowledge and weather experience but I guess everyone here knows everything!! I not a bum, I don’t live in the basement HA HA HA. Furthermore , I have a $800,000 beautiful home in Mahoning County on 7 acres So for you to call me a bum, look in the mirror. It seems that no one here wants to give any straight up answers about ice fishing!!
#HAPPYNEWYEARS


----------



## kit carson

That little hiccup isn't going to hurt anything, don't come on here and rain on our parade

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Easy easy thin buddy! I have studied weather and been a meteorologist for 25 years including all the schooling I have completed with a degree. You guys should be on board with my knowledge and weather experience but I guess everyone here knows everything!! I not a bum, I don’t live in the basement HA HA HA. Furthermore , I have a $800,000 beautiful home in Mahoning County on 7 acres So for you to call me a bum, look in the mirror. It seems that no one here wants to give any straight up answers about ice fishing!!
> #HAPPYNEWYEARS


I thought you said before you were local to nimi and plx you can’t even keep up with your own lies now shut up! Dirty lying Bum. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovin

I live in a $800,001 home, on 7.2 acres. And in my spare time, I ice fish my private lake, underwater, with scuba gear and a spear gun. I give the fish every chance, but they are no match for my superior brain capacity. Seriously, Crankit ???? I know all these guys and you couldn't hold their dead waxworms. Put your money (you sooo rich) where your mouth is. Late January, we'll have a GET TOGETHER on a lake to be determined. Heck, i'll even live feed it. My top guys against your top guys. Money goes to a charity of winners choice. So STEP UP Crankit, or ZIP IT.


----------



## bobberbucket

Lovin said:


> I live in a $800,001 home, on 7.2 acres. And in my spare time, I ice fish my private lake, underwater, with scuba gear and a spear gun. I give the fish every chance, but they are no match for my superior brain capacity. Seriously, Crankit ???? I know all these guys and you couldn't hold their dead waxworms. Put your money (you sooo rich) where your mouth is. Late January, we'll have a GET TOGETHER on a lake to be determined. Heck, i'll even live feed it. My top guys against your top guys. Money goes to a charity of winners choice. So STEP UP Crankit, or ZIP IT.



A couple small problems he doesn’t fish and doesn’t have any guys let alone top guys!  

I can’t wait to see you on the Ice this season! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

So you agreed, late January, so let’s do it. Have a winter ice fishing Brawl. Money talks and 💩 walks. How do you like me now!!


----------



## cement569

i have access to west and its not bad fishing, you have to move around till you find them. that little cove to the right before you get to west where that funky looking house is. i have done well there, its about 8ft. in there and when the redears are in there you can get some dandys. if there is good ice you can park at the upper deck and walk right up the channel, its only about 100 yds


----------



## kit carson

Dennis your going to have to show me some of these spots buddy!!! I know nothing of the portage lakes area, except I fished with Bo on the lake where his house is, I think it's long lake

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

kit, if we get good ice you betcha. i have access to places that people dont fish, after pouring concrete for 32 years i got to know alot of people around there pouring their driveways....if i take you ill have to put a blindfold on you and have to sign a waiver saying you wont give up any of my spots....lol


----------



## kit carson

You got it buddy I see nothing!!!lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

cement569 said:


> kit, if we get good ice you betcha. i have access to places that people dont fish, after pouring concrete for 32 years i got to know alot of people around there pouring their driveways....if i take you ill have to put a blindfold on you and have to sign a waiver saying you wont give up any of my spots....lol


Now that's one hell of a fishing 🎣 friend right there!


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave he has said he is from Youngstown, near PLX and from southern Ohio that I can remember. As far as calling "he who shall remain nameless" a bum goes having money just means you are a rich bum. I have known several millionaires that were worthless bums.


----------



## Evinrude58

Cement, when it comes to secret fishing spots I am Sgt Schultz.


----------



## cement569

not only a good fishing friend but someone i worked with for years, he knows im kidding


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave he has said he is from Youngstown, near PLX and from southern Ohio that I can remember. As far as calling "he who shall remain nameless" a bum goes having money just means you are a rich bum. I have known several millionaires that were worthless bums.


I NEVER said I lived near PLX. And what county do u think Y town is in.? Boy I can’t wait to have an ice off with u Rudeboy 58


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I NEVER said I lived near PLX. And what county do u think Y town is in.? Boy I can’t wait to have an ice off with u Rudeboy 58


Lie lie lie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

My prediction the naysayers are about to look stupid again. Maybe by tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I hope you guys can get on the ice soon. I'm tired of all the talk...I want to see some action


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> I hope you guys can get on the ice soon. I'm tired of all the talk...I want to see some action


Tomorrow Tomorrow there’s always tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philfish360

I'll be lucky if I see ice in 2 weeks if it stayed like this or I'll hv to drive 2.5 north to fish with you guys


----------



## muscleman

Philfish360 said:


> I'll be lucky if I see ice in 2 weeks if it stayed like this or I'll hv to drive 2.5 north to fish with you guys


Love to fish with to, but she's going to warm up in a few days. Hope not tho!


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> Love to fish with to, but she's going to warm up in a few days. Hope not tho!


Your not catfishing any fishermen from here BUD. 

Your a potential online predator Stan we are not gonna let you victimize anyone here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philfish360

Well if it warms up here I'll just hv to drove future north. So anyone wanting to go let get together and Ser something up


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> Your not catfishing any fishermen from here BUD.
> 
> Your a potential online predator Stan we are not gonna let you victimize anyone here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YOUR CALLING ME AN ONLINE PREDATOR? YOU ARE ASKING FOR A BIG TIME LAWSUIT GUY. YOU BETTER WATCH WHO YOU ACCUSING OF BEING A PREDATOR OR MY ATTORNEY WILL BE NOTIFING YOU


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> YOUR CALLING ME AN ONLINE PREDATOR? YOU ARE ASKING FOR A BIG TIME LAWSUIT GUY. YOU BETTER WATCH WHO YOU ACCUSING OF BEING A PREDATOR OR MY ATTORNEY WILL BE NOTIFING YOU


Go ahead call your attorney so he can tell you that there’s nothing you can do. 

Sign me up!  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

“Big time lawsuit “   From a lying scamming troll! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> Go ahead call your attorney so he can tell you that there’s nothing you can do.
> 
> Sign me up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YOU’LL SEE


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> YOU’LL SEE


I’m really scared  

Boy you got a real soft   Man that’s a new one “ima sue you” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

OH NO, NOT THE ALL CAPS

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

Very shortly, we should be hearing from crankle it

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

A guy who is unwanted comes back to where he is unwanted over and over again being a dirty bum. 

Trying to catfish strangers for God knows what. With his multiple accounts. 

Then threatens to sue because he cannot stand being constantly outwitted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

One guy and a boat said:


> Very shortly, we should be hearing from crankle it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Yup he’s going to testify as the star witness! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

Yeah, star witness in there kangaroo court. Stan will be judge, lawyer, witness, and meteorologist... all rolled in one

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I am sorry but I do not recall.


----------



## bobberbucket

One guy and a boat said:


> Yeah, star witness in there kangaroo court. Stan will be judge, lawyer, witness, and meteorologist... all rolled in one
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


. Hello Lawyer someone called my “village people like” online fantasy name A likely predator. He slenderizing my fake online name I want to sue him for $100 million dollars! If I can figure out who he is and where he lives so that I can have my lawyers send the paperwork over!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Your honor I believe that someone may have hacked his account for nefarious reasons. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Warning All members. Be Leary of the accounts of Crankit, Muscleman & lakemaster. 

Based on their activity everyone should be very careful in their dealings with them. There’s reason to believe that it’s one individual with multiple accounts. 

The crankit account is particularly known for posting false information which has already been verified by multiple sources here. 

Regardless BEWARE! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Keyboard warrior! Don't call the attorney not that!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

Wait a minute $100 million? Cut me in for 50% and maybe my memory will come back.🤣🤣🤣 Nope I can't be bought.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sure hope he will take a post dated check.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

You can sue me too!!! About all you'll get from me is a labradoodle and you can have our student loan debts from our daughter lol


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> You can sue me too!!! About all you'll get from me is a labradoodle and you can have our student loan debts from our daughter lol


You shouldn’t have told him about the pooch! He just added a jar of peanut butter to his shopping list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Can I sue you for just the labradoodle? You can keep the student loan debt.


----------



## loomis82

Ice is definitely forming here in Michigan. The little retention pond behind our house has been creaking away. All ponds lakes we've dove past that weren't froze say Tuesday are now


----------



## bobberbucket

We have some areas of interest here that may fish tomorrow or Monday. It’s gonna be super limited to start with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Don't know if you want this critter lol


----------



## jjanda

bobberbucket said:


> Yup he’s going to testify as the star witness!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hold on your honor. Let me go change disguises.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

That's funny as hell. Add pervert to his list lol

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> Don't know if you want this critter lol
> View attachment 460851


If it hates weather forecasters it can fish in my shack and have deer steak lunch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

Sonder posted a thread on here with conneaut marina web cams. Was cool seeing it go from open to iced over in last 24 hours. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

I checked some local ponds today. Unsafe. The shorelines are dangerous. Be careful whoever is going exploring tomorrow. Stay home and watch the Browns.


----------



## Bprice1031

As IBJ stated in his post in the hardwater section, it's starting but not ready in the PLX area. His pictures showed the same conditions I saw today in my drive around the area. If you go tomorrow be careful and listen to your spud bar. We don't need Swone coming in here and Safety Shaming someone. Be safe and let's have a long and prosperous ice season.


----------



## loomis82

We are currently looking for homes here in Michigan near where we currently live (Novi) with lake access. We have a ton of lakes within 15 or so miles of us. Some are private. If we find a place I'll let you guys know and you're more then welcome to come fish whatever lake we end up on. Just lost a house with access to a private lake and we were the highest offer by far... how in the f does that happen!?? We offer $239,000 they offer $214,000.lol


----------



## buckeyebowman

I think you hardwater guys might actually have a shot this year.


----------



## partlyable

loomis82 said:


> We are currently looking for homes here in Michigan near where we currently live (Novi) with lake access. We have a ton of lakes within 15 or so miles of us. Some are private. If we find a place I'll let you guys know and you're more then welcome to come fish whatever lake we end up on. Just lost a house with access to a private lake and we were the highest offer by far... how in the f does that happen!?? We offer $239,000 they offer $214,000.lol


That is insane!! You got screwed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Yeah that's what happens when the selling agent takes a verbal offer when you still have a showing left! Our realtor said that's a big no no. Person selling felt bad bc of the selling agent accepted verbal offer even knowing we were coming to look at it and were very interested.


----------



## Philfish360

I hope we do this year


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Coldest i see in the area this morning is 3° in rome township in Ashtabula county. Several single digits. I saw 5° in Minerva and near wooster. 4° all the way down in Cambridge. This is a page I really enjoy looking at for those who like to track the temps! NWS Weather & Hazards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I can hear that ice a’h rumbling in this lovely 16 degree weather! I’m sure there will be some attempts at boots on ice today maybe even mine.  Not sure if I’ll get out to make the rounds today or tomorrow. if not today For sure tomorrow!

I’m looking forward seeing some reports I’m sure some ponds and shallow bays might be worth a look. 

Best of luck to those out poking around today remember if the spud go’s through in 2 so will you! 

POSITIVE VIBES STAY SAFE OUT THERE!


----------



## flyphisherman

I watched someone defy physics and walk on water yesterday....It was AMAZING! The guy looked shocked that he didn't fall through. I know I was shocked he was being supported by that semi rigid slush. I couldn't safety shame him because he was wearing a float suit, and had friends nearby, and he was not far from shore


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> I watched someone defy physics and walk on water yesterday....It was AMAZING! The guy looked shocked that he didn't fall through. I know I was shocked he was being supported by that semi rigid slush. I couldn't safety shame him because he was wearing a float suit, and had friends nearby, and he was not far from shore


It’s not hard to spot a guy with ice in his blood when first ice comes around! I LOVE IT! 

You know I bet that slush is really really frozen today.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Coldest i see in the area this morning is 3° in rome township in Ashtabula county. Several single digits. I saw 5° in Minerva and near wooster. 4° all the way down in Cambridge. This is a page I really enjoy looking at for those who like to track the temps! NWS Weather & Hazards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’m glad you posted this link!

I remember you showed me last winter it’s a great resource for figuring out where to look for ice. It’s great to know exactly how cold it is where you plan on fishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

There might be a few adventurous guys testing the ice today. After seeing so much open water around PLX yesterday (especially North & Nimmy). I'd give it a few more days.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

I've been holding out on making any statements, holding my breath for ice. But outside of the very slim chance some adventurous people make it out on a select few locations, its not looking good anywhere in the 10 day forecast in my opinion. Five days ago it looked better but now appears the temperatures are forecast higher then before. Not trying to be negative, more so looking for encouragement. I have really come to hate Ohio winters more each year. Either give us 70 degree days or give us some dam ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> There might be a few adventurous guys testing the ice today. After seeing so much open water around PLX yesterday (especially North & Nimmy). I'd give it a few more days.


From conversations I’ve had with many adventurous individuals in past 24 hours. I can verify with certainty that there will absolutely be some ice tested today! 

I won’t name those individuals so I can maintain plausible deniability I can’t handle anymore lawsuits. 

Our time is coming! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> I've been holding out on making any statements, holding my breath for ice. But outside of the very slim chance some adventurous people make it out on a select few locations, its not looking good anywhere in the 10 day forecast in my opinion. Five days ago it looked better but now appears the temperatures are forecast higher then before. Not trying to be negative, more so looking for encouragement. I have really come to hate Ohio winters more each year. Either give us 70 degree days or give us some dam ice.



Your assessment is totally correct. Hopefully the long term changes! 

One thing about the little protected areas around here is when they get ice they tend to hold it well unless it rains then we’re done. 

But there may be ice for a couple days right now so some of us will live in the moment. 

It’s the only way to get Ohio ice anymore gotta fish it while it’s here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

icebucketjohn said:


> There might be a few adventurous guys testing the ice today. After seeing so much open water around PLX yesterday (especially North & Nimmy). I'd give it a few more days.


That’s what I said yesterday. The shoreline are totally unsafe. Wait a few more weeks


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> That’s what I said yesterday. The shoreline are totally unsafe. Wait a few more weeks


You should pack up your dresses and wigs and roll out bud! 

This is the hardwater forum where the ICEMEN give ice reports. 

You know how I know you don’t know ANYTHING about ice because you cannot check the thickness of the ice from the shore! 

THE ONLY REPORT THAT MATTERS IS AN OFFSHORE BOOTS ON ICE REPORT! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> From conversations I’ve had with many adventurous individuals in past 24 hours. I can verify with certainty that there will absolutely be some ice tested today!
> 
> I won’t name those individuals so I can maintain plausible deniability I can’t handle anymore lawsuits.
> 
> Our time is coming!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You better tell IHD to be careful out there. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You better tell IHD to be careful out there.


I’ll neither admit or deny IHD’s participation in these activities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll neither admit or deny IHD’s participation in these activities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure he's been like a kid on Christmas morning waiting on the ice 🧊 to form.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm sure he's been like a kid on Christmas morning waiting on the ice 🧊 to form.


Yep He’s been like Stan in a prison shower! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> You should pack up your dresses and wigs and roll out bud!
> 
> This is the hardwater forum where the ICEMEN give ice reports.
> 
> You know how I know you don’t know ANYTHING about ice because you cannot check the thickness of the ice from the shore!
> 
> THE ONLY REPORT THAT MATTERS IS AN OFFSHORE BOOTS ON ICE REPORT!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s what I did, I gave an ice report. I stepped on the shore and the ice broke instantly


----------



## Bprice1031

He's probably got the sweats and hasn't been eating. Hell he's probably lost weight too!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> He's probably got the sweats and hasn't been eating. He'll he's probably lost weight too!


Do you know him??? He’s been eating that I promise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Do you know him??? He’s been eating that I promise!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know him but he's been jonesing for ice for a while now!


----------



## swone

I went around to all my usual early spots yesterday and gathered a bunch of information. I had a bright idea last night from a spot I used to go to back in the '80s early on, but it didn't pan out. I also had a dream that I caught a little bluegill on the dock in Gorge Metro Park, put it on a tip-up, and then hooked a big pike. It's actually not a bad idea, there is definitely big pike in that area, but I am not sure how to set up a tip-up on a dock so maybe I should just float one by the dock.


----------



## 82441

I checked the extended weather, y’all tell me what ya think


----------



## swone

I just looked at the forecast and I'm taking the precaution of giving my safety buddy my belts, shoelaces and any sharp objects, and asking that he do the same.


----------



## swone

And I saw that a ghost posted in between my posts and if my post syncs up with the ghost's post in any way I sincerely apologize.


----------



## swone

Nobody wants to buy your drugs, Louis. Why don't you just go away?


Trading Places (1983) clip with quote Nobody wants to buy your drugs, Louis. Why don't you just go away? Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote. Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share. Easily move forward or backward to get to the...




getyarn.io


----------



## swone

It liked one of my posts. I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Bprice1031

swone said:


> It liked one of my posts. I just threw up in my mouth.


That just means you're the better fisherman! 🎣


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> It liked one of my posts. I just threw up in my mouth.


He’s trying to catfish you in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

On a more serious note, what line do you guys recommend for ice fishing?


----------



## swone

I have been using Berkeley Micro Ice 3# lately. I like 2# but I tend to snap it quite frequently on hook sets.


----------



## HappySnag

Bprice1031 said:


> On a more serious note, what line do you guys recommend for ice fishing?


i use 20# power pro with 24" mono leeder any lb test you like.


----------



## Bprice1031

swone said:


> I have been using Berkeley Micro Ice 3# lately. I like 2# but I tend to snap it quite frequently on hook sets.





HappySnag said:


> i use 20# power pro with 24" mono leeder any lb test you like.


Thank you both. Still new and learning at this.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I have been using Berkeley Micro Ice 3# lately. I like 2# but I tend to snap it quite frequently on hook sets.


I’m getting on the 3lb wagon this year myself! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Bprice1031 said:


> Thank you both. Still new and learning at this.


Use Berkley Big Game. 4 lb test. Strong mono


----------



## kit carson

3lb p-line florocarbon

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Use Berkley Big Game. 4 lb test. Strong mono


I bet that 4lb really holds up when your reeling a pair of mommas slippers across the basement floor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Bprice1031 said:


> On a more serious note, what line do you guys recommend for ice fishing?


To more thoroughly answer that, I use 3# for panfish, and I use braid with a 10# flourocarbon leader for walleye. I don't think the braid test matters that much, I usually just use the same braid that I use on my walleye rods for my boat.


----------



## kit carson

My mudhole is a no go shoreline no good, 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> My mudhole is a no go shoreline no good,
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Boooooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

kit carson said:


> 3lb p-line florocarbon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Does the flourocarbon have any problems? I have it on one rod right now but I really haven't used it much. Obviously it is less visible but it also doesn't stretch as much, I have been thinking about trying it more.


----------



## kit carson

Been using it for the last 3 seasons totally satisfied 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

swone said:


> Does the flourocarbon have any problems? I have it on one rod right now but I really haven't used it much. Obviously it is less visible but it also doesn't stretch as much, I have been thinking about trying it more.


it depend where you fish and what you fish for.
when i fished lake erie no shantie in minus 20 and 30 mph wind,in 5 minutes the snow coverd the hole,i had to clear that all time and the ice froze to my line.with 30# power pro i step on line and pull to clear the line every 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## icebucketjohn

My ice rods are all set up differently dependent on a number of factors:

Target species.
Fishing inside a shanty or outside

Base: 
1-6lb Braid
2-8lb Mono - Clear or Hi-Viz

Leader:
1-8lb Floro

I never have 2 rods set up the same.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Found some decent ice. It's right a 2" at one of my local spots. Man if we had a few more cold nights, I'd have boots on the ice with a nice fish fry to go with it. Hopefully the weather will stay below freezing this week.


----------



## markw620

allwayzfishin said:


> Found some decent ice. It's right a 2" at one of my local spots. Man if we had a few more cold nights, I'd have boots on the ice with a nice fish fry to go with it. Hopefully the weather will stay below freezing this week.
> View attachment 460892


----------



## bobberbucket

Rumor has it there’s ice about to be fished on public water! 
I won’t say who or where for safety reasons but I’ll bet we hear a report later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Thank you all. Lots of good info there.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Rumor has it there’s ice about to be fished on public water!
> I won’t say who or where for safety reasons but I’ll bet we hear a report later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


👍👍


----------



## RMK

Grand lake st marys. No open water seen from shore. East half of Lake. Didnt have time to drop anything or put any more time into really inspecting the ice. But looks to be holding up to the 40 degree day the best it can.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Yup...boots on the ice


----------



## bobberbucket

RMK said:


> Grand lake st marys. No open water seen from shore. East half of Lake. Didnt have time to drop anything or put any more time into really inspecting the ice. But looks to be holding up to the 40 degree day the best it can.
> View attachment 460906
> 
> View attachment 460907



Safety shame where’s your spikes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

allwayzfishin said:


> Yup...boots on the ice


On the bottom of those square toed cowboy boots. Ha Ha


----------



## RMK

bobberbucket said:


> Safety shame where’s your spikes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was more worried about my wife being pissed at me for falling through and getting soaking wet at the inlaws Christmas lol


----------



## kit carson

Well fellas it's official I'm on some hardwater let the fun begin
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Well fellas it's official I'm on some hardwater let the fun begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


 Get it brother    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Well fellas it's official I'm on some hardwater let the fun begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Yes sir!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Congrats


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Where’s the fish, Kit?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Still trying guys mixing things up, not the greatest spot but iys ice right 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

My buddy sent he found a place with 3” of good ice. If the browns weren’t playing I may have gone and seen what I could do. He actually may be fishing it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Yes sir!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where’s the fishy’s


----------



## swone

“Browns playing”


----------



## swone

They’re playing 

*WITH MY EMOTIONS *


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

swone said:


> They’re playing
> 
> *WITH MY EMOTIONS *


Beyond frustrating


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Glad I'm fishing

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I’m glad you’re out there too! Good luck pal!


----------



## kit carson

Thanks alot

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Signs of life, let’s keep it rolling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Ok boys skunk is avoided









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Ok boys skunk is avoided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


That’s awesome!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fresh first ice fish porn your the man Kit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

He’s my hero. Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> He’s my hero. Lol


Shut up dirty ole online predator bum! 

Keep it up and I’ll post that picture of you with Chris Hanson! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

How 


Crankit said:


> He’s my hero. Lol


How did them browns do for you???


----------



## swone

crappieboo420 said:


> How
> 
> How did them browns do for you???


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Shut up dirty ole online predator bum!
> 
> Keep it up and I’ll post that picture of you with Chris Hanson!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You shut up..... No one is talking to you, you tall thin drink of water!!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Got a nice mess of gills and a couple crappie







on a small pond in Kirtland this afternoon. Had almost 4" which had me surprised. Nice lil fish fry tonight. Think I'm gonna try fish tacos like Tom Boley makes. Then rig up some thermal tip ups with 65lb braid, get my boxes organized and my batteries charged up. Gonna be a great ice season fellas!


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> Got a nice mess of gills and a couple crappie
> View attachment 460929
> on a small pond in Kirtland this afternoon. Had almost 4" which had me surprised. Nice lil fish fry tonight. Think I'm gonna try fish tacos like Tom Boley makes. Then rig up some thermal tip ups with 65lb braid, get my boxes organized and my batteries charged up. Gonna be a great ice season fellas!
> View attachment 460928


Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> You shut up..... No one is talking to you, you tall thin drink of water!!


You’ve been proven an fraud over and over & just again today with this December ice fishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> My buddy sent he found a place with 3” of good ice. If the browns weren’t playing I may have gone and seen what I could do. He actually may be fishing it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You probably should've gone fishing. It would've been a more productive day for you.


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> You’ve been proven an fraud over and over & just again today with this December ice fishing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who’s a fraud you son of a .... Go to pickle park where you belong. They are biting there


----------



## 82441

allwayzfishin said:


> Got a nice mess of gills and a couple crappie
> View attachment 460929
> on a small pond in Kirtland this afternoon. Had almost 4" which had me surprised. Nice lil fish fry tonight. Think I'm gonna try fish tacos like Tom Boley makes. Then rig up some thermal tip ups with 65lb braid, get my boxes organized and my batteries charged up. Gonna be a great ice season fellas!
> View attachment 460928


Nice mess of fish!


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Who’s a fraud you son of a .... Go to pickle park where you belong. They are biting there


Ok pickle master whatever you say........












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Might have to change Stans name to pickle Rick! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

allwayzfishin said:


> Got a nice mess of gills and a couple crappie
> View attachment 460929
> on a small pond in Kirtland this afternoon. Had almost 4" which had me surprised. Nice lil fish fry tonight. Think I'm gonna try fish tacos like Tom Boley makes. Then rig up some thermal tip ups with 65lb braid, get my boxes organized and my batteries charged up. Gonna be a great ice season fellas!
> View attachment 460928


Fyi when I was in Wisconsin fishing the Chippewa flowage that he fishes a lot, the guides and owners of the lodges, a even the locals all said they despise tom. Major douche and everything in his videos is BS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Ok pickle master whatever you say........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave isn’t your nose about that size. Haha. BTW ice fish master how come you wasn’t on the ice with Kit


----------



## swone

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Fyi when I was in Wisconsin fishing the Chippewa flowage that he fishes a lot, the guides and owners of the lodges, a even the locals all said they despise tom. Major douche and everything in his videos is BS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love some good hate


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Dave isn’t your nose about that size. Haha. BTW ice fish master how come you wasn’t on the ice with Kit


Family obligations kept me off the water. I’ll be on the water tomorrow somewhere. 

You’ll be in the basement thinking about the boyz I’m sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Might have to change Stans name to pickle Rick!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pickle Rick was awesome tho. Stan is tried and true. If you would stop paying attention to him he would stop coming around. Eventually.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Pickle Rick was awesome tho. Stan is tried and true. If you would stop paying attention to him he would stop coming around. Eventually.


No he won’t that’s been tried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m just over here waiting for my lawsuit paperwork to get here! Hey [mention]Crankit [/mention] sign into your [mention]muscleman [/mention] Account so I can laugh some more. You little joke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Tom gives away some good information that has helped me tremendously on our inland lakes...douchebag or not, I appreciate his videos and will continue to watch them. Same with watching the old infisherman videos I have on DVD....all good information to learn from. I'm 43 and I learn something new every year I go out on our lakes. Never stop learning, even from douchebags lol..like Pickle Rick, I learned to ignore him...😁


----------



## 82441

I am surprised the mods haven’t shut this thread down because it needs closed. Non informational


----------



## kit carson

Well allwazfishin you sure seemed to have a better day than I did, I was so limited where I could go. Still all and all had a great time, had the whole lake to myself, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

Crankit said:


> I am surprised the mods haven’t shut this thread down because it needs closed. Non informational


So you got your balls busted and instead or just leaving like everyone else has suggested you want the thread closed. . You really are something special. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

We been doing this here since wayyyyy before he ever joined. Stans not stopping this show! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Absolutely not this show is just beginning

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## OptOutside440

Anyone have eyes on Punderson


----------



## swone

allwayzfishin said:


> Tom gives away some good information that has helped me tremendously on our inland lakes...douchebag or not, I appreciate his videos and will continue to watch them. Same with watching the old infisherman videos I have on DVD....all good information to learn from. I'm 43 and I learn something new every year I go out on our lakes. Never stop learning, even from douchebags lol..like Pickle Rick, I learned to ignore him...😁


I really like your attitude, and you have been really helpful to me in the past, super glad you had a good day today!!!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Annndddd the show must go on....and on and on my friends. It's the show that never ends..lol

Made a new spud bar, put a new ice light together for night time crappie and going through my gear. Man I forgot how much I love walking on water. Might take a road trip this weekend and celebrate a new year on some solid ice up north. I'm ready to hit it hard now fellas.


----------



## Bprice1031

I know all of you true Ice Thugs will find good ice this week. My wife and I are getting ready to leave town and will be visiting the southwestern US. That being said the temps should plummet and ice should be awesome. Good luck out there and stay safe. I'll be checking in from time to time. 😎😎


----------



## kit carson

Safe travels to you and your wife, take this warm.air with you please!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

allwayzfishin said:


> Annndddd the show must go on....and on and on my friends. It's the show that never ends..lol
> 
> Made a new spud bar, put a new ice light together for night time crappie and going through my gear. Man I forgot how much I love walking on water. Might take a road trip this weekend and celebrate a new year on some solid ice up north. I'm ready to hit it hard now fellas.
> View attachment 460957
> View attachment 460958
> View attachment 460959
> View attachment 460960


There’s so much to talk about here, that light looks great and I have to ask what’s up with the spud bar? I’m sure that you’re going to have a great winter, you have a conspicuous habit of getting the party started wherever you are!


----------



## kit carson

Ok now I relaxing in my chair after a good Sunday dinner and I have to admit to you guys I am one sore oldman. Long drag wearing my float and a pair of.mickey mouse boots I'm feeling it, lol!!! That embankment getting down to ice wasn't real bad but going up with a sled full of gear about kicked my A**. All in a good day of hardwater eight guys??

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Allayzfishin is a good guy to fish with for sure, enjoyed my ice time.with him

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Kit..soon my friend, we will unite again and have 100 confirmed eyes that made it topside in a day lol. Memories my friend that will never fade


----------



## allwayzfishin

And don't you worry about walking this year if your with me, I'll pull you out on your sled with the ice bike. We will be laughing the entire time passing everybody around us hahaha. Speakers blasting some Lynyrd Skynyrd with the navionics on my handlebars guiding us to our honey holes


----------



## Evinrude58

Can't try tomorrow but would love to try and get on ice Tuesday somewhere.


----------



## kit carson

I already have it.pictured on my head Adam, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Kit was that you at WB?


----------



## kit carson

Yes sir it was

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Seen a pic posted in the NEO section of someone on the ice at WB and knew it had to be you.


----------



## kit carson

Lol I couldn't help myself just had to do it!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Bprice, hurry up and leave if it will bring colder temps.😁😁😁


----------



## partlyable

Evinrude58 said:


> Seen a pic posted in the NEO section of someone on the ice at WB and knew it had to be you.


Right saw the picture in the terminal tackle thread and knew it looked exactly like the picture kit posted earlier in the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Evinrude58 said:


> Bprice, hurry up and leave if it will bring colder temps.😁😁😁


I'm working on it. Hope you get on some ice this week. I also hope to meet you out there somewhere. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bprice1031

crappieboo420 said:


> Boy the Steelers straight sucked last night!!!



They did win today! I won’t say they didn't suck but, they did pull a win out of their a$$. BTW I'm 45 and have been a fan since I was 6.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> They did win today! I won’t say they didn't suck but, they did pull a win out of their a$$. BTW I'm 45 and have been a fan since I was 6.


Steelers fan since you were 6? Man I had know idea you been out of the closet that long! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning gentlemen! I’m not posting the weather this morning we all know it’s 45 and miserable. But we also know that there’s a little ice out there in random protected areas. 

It’s going back to the 20s tomorrow and teens tomorrow night so that’s good. I plan on heading out today to see if I can’t find some ice to hold my skinny butt. I’m in the mood to jig up some fish today! Hopefully that works out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Good morning fellas. The temperatures are taking a toll on us. Surely not ice making temperatures. Keep the faith, and hope for an ice season


----------



## 82441

😂 🤣😂🤣😂 just posting some information about the weather man. By the way PIECE is spelled this way


----------



## 82441

Well I can’t talk nonsense to you anymore I have exploring to do ! See ya out there


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'll try to get on the ice this Wedsnesday ...


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> I'll try to get on the ice this Wedsnesday ...


I’m gonna give it a try today I’ll let you know what kinda thickness I’m seeing out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m not digging that wind I hear out there at all. Hopefully I’ll be able to find some sheltered fishable ice today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Good luck out there hope you find somewhere to be able to enjoy your first ice of the season.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Good luck out there hope you find somewhere to be able to enjoy your first ice of the season.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I hope that wind quits it’s howling here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

18mph winds gusting over 20! This don’t look good today but I’m going looking anyhow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BTW Kit that picture twisted took of you out the truck window is epic! You should have it blown up & framed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Busy morning this morning! Bobber does more hatin before 6 than most of us do all day. If they shut down this thread we will just start another one. They make more. Nothing lasts forever, not even semi-cold December rain.


----------



## swone

I just saw that picture of Kit on WB and it made me very happy, then I scrolled down and got a reminder of why I like the guys on this thread so much. We know each other and we take risks, but above all we don't put each other down for testing the limits.


----------



## bobberbucket

We do safety shame tho! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I hate Stan. I didn't mean to put my sentiment in your words. But I hate that guy and I wish he would go away.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m done talking about Stan today where we going fishing today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I'm going to work in about 10 minutes. I took a job so I actually have a boss now and regular hours. Of course, I also have a salary. I got so into icefishing because as a house painter I always had free time in the winter, so this is going to be different. Probably going to be the most epic winter of ice any of us can remember since I will be working.


----------



## set-the-drag

Well weather report looks like a good ole fisting as far as ice production


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I'm going to work in about 10 minutes. I took a job so I actually have a boss now and regular hours. Of course, I also have a salary. I got so into icefishing because as a house painter I always had free time in the winter, so this is going to be different. Probably going to be the most epic winter of ice any of us can remember since I will be working.


Pro tip: When the lake freezes good quit the job & go back to painting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That would be a good picture for sure

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Well weather report looks like a good ole fisting as far as ice production


Tomorrow looks good so there’s that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Tomorrow looks good so there’s that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let’s hook up tomorrow at a local lake and do some good ole ice fishing pal. I’m game. We’ll probably catch a bunch


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Let’s hook up tomorrow at a local lake and do some good ole ice fishing pal. I’m game. We’ll probably catch a bunch













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The original pink pig sticker is ready to eat!


----------



## Fish2Win

Crankit said:


> Let’s hook up tomorrow at a local lake and do some good ole ice fishing pal. I’m game. We’ll probably catch a bunch


Will you fish with me? I’m looking for some new fishing buddies!! If your skinnier you spud first. Let me know


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 460986
> 
> 
> The original pink pig sticker is ready to eat!


Let’s go tomorrow man


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Let’s go tomorrow man













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Anyone got reports from deer creek or walborn? This weather f**ing sucks.


----------



## jjanda

I checked Deer Creek and Walborn on Saturday. Deer Creek was almost wide open. Walborn was locking up pretty good but I doubt it came close to being fishable.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

On 3” of white an crusty


----------



## kit carson

Awesome find now get you some, lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Nice! Gonna try somewhere Wednesday morning, not sure where yet. Temps falling tonight should tighten that ice up good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

No fish yet but I’m happy to be exploring the hardwater! 🤘🎣


----------



## kit carson

That sure looks like more ice to explore than I had yesterday, glad you found some, good job!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

No fish here but found another bay nearby with 3.5 I’m making a move.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShakeDown

Shut it down? Naw I'll pass out some vacations if this continues. Highly suggest you guys learn how to use the ignore feature on each other. This is ridiculous.


----------



## bobberbucket

1st one of the season


----------



## set-the-drag

Your nuts what are you on 1" lol


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Your nuts what are you on 1" lol


3.5 “. 3 of white garbage and .5 black. In a protected bay on public water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Good thing you ain't a fatty😃


----------



## Evinrude58

Well if you hand out vacations please give one to "he who shall remain nameless" as I blocked all three of his accounts a month ago and he still finds a way to ensure his negative vibe is spread to the rest of us.


----------



## Evinrude58

IBJ I could maybe meet you Wednesday around 12:30.


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## King-Fish

Beyond jealous..went around looking today and the 40+temps combined with rain and wind did a number on any ice thickness around here. Now there calling for 47 Wednesday and 46 Friday. Smh


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits caught 11 gills. . From 4-7.5” I was about to leave them biting thankfully I was able pass the hole off to swone who was coming to get in on the evening action. 

Shore ice was really bad getting on an coming off. Got the wet leg getting off but that was my fault for using the same spot 3x to get on an off. 

I’ll be out tomorrow along with some others. 

I think I’ll have the shanty tomorrow cause that wind was on my nerves. In spite of the wind it was AMAZING being back on the ice! 

Edit: ice thickness ranges from 1”-3.5. Not slushy slushy pretty dang solid except the shore.


----------



## DBV

bobberbucket said:


> Called it quits caught 11 gills. . From 4-7.5” I was about to leave them biting thankfully I was able pass the hole off to swone who was coming to get in on the evening action.
> 
> Shore ice was really bad getting on an coming off. Got the wet leg getting off but that was my fault for using the same spot 3x to get on an off.
> 
> I’ll be out tomorrow with some others along with some others.
> 
> I think I’ll have the shanty tomorrow cause that wind was on my nerves. In spite of the wind it was AMAZING being back on the ice!
> 
> Edit: ice thickness ranges from 1”-3.5. Not slushy slushy pretty dang solid except the shore.


That looks fun! Great job finding some good ice! Lucky!!!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 460996
> 
> No fish yet but I’m happy to be exploring the hardwater! 🤘🎣


Nice to see some porn weather it's fish 🐟, or your mug! Nice job out there today! Stay safe and plan on seeing you on the ice when I get home.


----------



## bobberbucket

BIG thanks to [mention]swone [/mention] for making this day happen for me. 

If it weren’t for your suggestion this morning I might not have been able to get on at all today let alone pull a fish from frozen waters. 

Thanks for helping me find a berg to ride! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> That looks fun! Great job finding some good ice! Lucky!!!


Hopefully it holds past Wednesday  it doesn’t look good tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'll do some scouting tomorrow & post my findings.


----------



## kit carson

Sure wish I could join you tomorrow, (work) if your out for the evening bite give me a shout!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jay2k

Shut it down? Naw I'll pass out some vacations if this continues. Highly suggest you guys learn how to use the ignore feature on each other. This is ridiculous.

Please do. Bunch of school girls. Worst thread I’ve read in years. SOOO much experience here, oh and the maturity. Top notch. It’s comical at best.


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> 3.5 “. 3 of white garbage and .5 black. In a protected bay on public water.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s on PLX


----------



## jjanda

Crankit said:


> He’s on PLX


I seen him

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

I was going to join BB but I’m not a risk taker so I kept going. Some other time


----------



## Evinrude58

jay2k noticed only 40 posts a year so curious why you bothered to use one of your rare posts to complain about a thread that you say is the worst thread you have read? If you were so disgusted by the thread why did you bother to read the 3,400?


----------



## kit carson

Swone where is the evening report???

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Swone where is the evening report???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I’m sure he will have one eventually. I do know that he got off the ice safely ish .  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Well good to hear, no wet leg????

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Well good to hear, no wet leg????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I think there was a split on that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Well good to hear, no wet leg????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


From what I hear, one west, one not! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> He’s on PLX


I saw him there as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Oh boy that had to hurt, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Remember I got wet foot and I’m a buck an a quarter. Swone is much larger than I. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I really didn't want to go there, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Oh boy that had to hurt, lmao!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Nahh some how I got two wet feet and he only get one.  i was wearing really high boots too lol I’m wearing higher ones tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea I would swone is at least 2 Daves.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

Might just wear my waders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Take a 2 x 6 with you 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

What time you get off tomorrow Kit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

4 oclock

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> 4 oclock
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Do ya feel sick you sound sick lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

If anyone’s pulling the evening shift I’ll let ya know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

You know I am.kinda feeling rough.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> You know I am.kinda feeling rough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


You look terrible from here  you might need some quarantine time on the ice tomorrow instead of gloomy ole work  I’ll write you a doctors note on my receipt from the bait store! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That would be perfect, lol 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

set-the-drag said:


> Good thing you ain't a fatty😃





kit carson said:


> Well good to hear, no wet leg????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


It was dicey at best, but I did manage to get out and caught a buttload of dinks, but at least it was fun. I got a wet leg going out but somehow managed to stay dry coming back in, it was terrible ice, white all the way through, but it held me fine, all 268 pounds, according to the scale this morning. When you're my size, you really don't have any choice but to lean into it. Lizzo helps me out. She large and in charge. I got a new chisel and I really like it, my old one was just too heavy any more with my raggedy rotator cuffs. I see imma have to block a couple more people, if you ain't gonna ride fly, you might as well hate. Big ups to bobber for walking back out there with me.


----------



## Evinrude58

bobberbucket said:


> i was wearing really high boots too lol I’m wearing higher ones tomorrow.


The height of the heel doesn't help Dave. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Evinrude58

See all you other crazies out there tomorrow


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> See all you other crazies out there tomorrow


Your still carrying my shack right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Not me but I heard "he who shall remain nameless" volunteered to carry it for you.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Not me but I heard "he who shall remain nameless" volunteered to carry it for you.


If he carry’s my shack out I might warm up to him a little bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

He said shack not sack


----------



## Bprice1031

jay2k said:


> Shut it down? Naw I'll pass out some vacations if this continues. Highly suggest you guys learn how to use the ignore feature on each other. This is ridiculous.
> 
> Please do. Bunch of school girls. Worst thread I’ve read in years. SOOO much experience here, oh and the maturity. Top notch. It’s comical at best.



Haters gonna hate! Must be jealous?


----------



## 82441

Good Morning fellers. Another great day to go out and explore. These temps are climbing throughout the week. The shore line ice will be deteriorating. So everyone be safe and let’s try not to get a wet let today. See ya out there


----------



## bobberbucket

it’s gonna be a beautiful day ON the water today! I plan on sitting i the shack with the heat on.

Planning on meeting with the some of the syndicate this morning for a fun filled day of ice action !🎣🤘 if the fish are in the mood I’ll throw up some fish porn later. 

Shore ice will be deceivingly firm this morning don’t trust it unless you are wanting the wet foot. It’s no time to be on the ice without safety gear. Spud,spikes,picks,a rope, whistle and a buddy are absolutely necessary! Conditions are perfect for someone to get wet I hate to see anything terrible happen to anyone here so be smart about it guys. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, dry feet & lips on hooks!🤘🕺❄🎣🤟😎


----------



## DBV

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I saw him there as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is PLX? I am not going, but just curious. Thanks!


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> What is PLX? I am not going, but just curious. Thanks!


Portage lakes In summit county.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

PLX: Portage Lakes Chain. Summit County including:
North, East, West, Miller, Hower, Turkeyfoot, Nimisila, Long, Rex, Mud, Old State Park


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> PLX: Portage Lakes Chain. Summit County including:
> North, East, West, Miller, Hower, Turkeyfoot, Nimisila, Long, Rex, Mud, Old State Park











Don’t forget Dollar, grape, nesmith and summit.


----------



## cement569

add one more....swigart bay


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> add one more....swigart bay


I wasn’t gonna give up that one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Good luck and let’s see some pictures.


----------



## bobberbucket

Actually cement only really old maps use that name. THANK GOD! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> Good luck and let’s see some pictures.


Thanks! There will be some pictures hopefully with fish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 461033
> 
> 
> it’s gonna be a beautiful day ON the water today! I plan on sitting i the shack with the heat on.
> 
> Planning on meeting with the some of the syndicate this morning for a fun filled day of ice action !🎣🤘 if the fish are in the mood I’ll throw up some fish porn later.
> 
> Shore ice will be deceivingly firm this morning don’t trust it unless you are wanting the wet foot. It’s no time to be on the ice without safety gear. Spud,spikes,picks,a rope, whistle and a buddy are absolutely necessary! Conditions are perfect for someone to get wet I hate to see anything terrible happen to anyone here so be smart about it guys.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, dry feet & lips on hooks!🤘🕺❄🎣🤟😎


Good luck out there BB. Looking forward to some pic's. If all goes well with my pre-op I'll be having surgery on my slipped disc on 1/6 . Everybody's pics will be nice to look at while I'm recovering . Stay safe and keep both feet DRY! LOL


----------



## cement569

thats one of my honey holes, if you can find access to it. i know someone who lives there so i park at his house


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Good luck out there BB. Looking forward to some pic's. If all goes well with my pre-op I'll be having surgery on my slipped disc on 1/6 . Everybody's pics will be nice to look at while I'm recovering . Stay safe and keep both feet DRY! LOL


Great to see you back on in the morning! 

I’m glad your got scheduled for fixing! Any chance you’ll be healed for March late ice action? Either way I’m glad you’ll be getting rid of that pain! 

I’ll try an find some big bull gills to cheer you up during your recovery. Don’t tell Brad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Great to see you back on in the morning!
> 
> I’m glad your got scheduled for fixing! Any chance you’ll be healed for March late ice action? Either way I’m glad you’ll be getting rid of that pain!
> 
> I’ll try an find some big bull gills to cheer you up during your recovery. Don’t tell Brad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds great Dave! I'll be looking forward to it.Nothing better than some breaded gills on a bun with tartar sauce. Oh and a cold one to wash it down. I'll be reading about all of you out there so stay safe and take some great pics!


----------



## fishwithsons

Has anyone checked out Seneca Ponds yet over in Streetsboro? I might head over there today to check thickness. It's small but usually freezes fast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ve never fished there. But I remember someone posting about it last season. How is the fishing at Seneca ponds? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

Fishing Seneca can be good. Decent number of bluegill and crappie. I think I'll first head towards Moggy to get bait and check out the scene there. I'm off for the rest of the year and desperate to get out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

No ice forming here today. I woke up at 2:00 am local time because I'm from Ohio. Been out and about checking things out. Definitely an interesting town! I can buy a beer and walk down the street drinking it, so it has some perks. You all get out there and put a smack down on the gills and perch! I want to see fish on ice 🧊.


----------



## REEL GRIP

Stopped by Mogadore Bait this morning. Jeff said all his new ice gear is do in tommorrow.
Says he has a lot coming. Will have some of it ready this weekend, and into next week.
6 shantys...3 two-man and 3 one-man.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Working from home today but refreshing this page like every 10 minutes hoping to see some fish on ice! I figured today is the day after that freeze, thaw, freeze!


----------



## bobberbucket

1MoreKast said:


> Working from home today but refreshing this page like every 10 minutes hoping to see some fish on ice! I figured today is


----------



## bobberbucket

out with some the ogf syndicate🤘🎣with a few more on the way! Hopefully there will be some fresh fish porn this afternoon!🤞 #icelife 🤘🕺😎


----------



## kit carson

Damn I wish I was there, kick some butt

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Should’ve called off like y’all said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Believe me if I didn't have these doors to pit a third coat on I would of called off

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 461052
> 
> 
> out with some the ogf syndicate🤘🎣with a few more on the way! Hopefully there will be some fresh fish porn this afternoon!🤞 #icelife 🤘🕺😎


I’m on my way


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 461052
> 
> 
> out with some the ogf syndicatewith a few more on the way! Hopefully there will be some fresh fish porn this afternoon! #icelife


I'm on my way! Is that 43 boat house area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> I'm on my way! Is that 43 boat house area?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm sent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

fishwithsons said:


> I'm on my way! Is that 43 boat house area?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where y’all at ?


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 461052
> 
> 
> out with some the ogf syndicate🤘🎣with a few more on the way! Hopefully there will be some fresh fish porn this afternoon!🤞 #icelife 🤘🕺😎


Nice seeing you all out together! Now get the party started and show me some good old fashioned fish 🐟 porn!


----------



## bobberbucket

Mfers ain’t biting yet lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Mfers ain’t biting yet lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know how you fish. You definitely catching something!


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Where y’all at ?


Right where you say you saw me yesterday. Come on out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Mfers ain’t biting yet lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stick your worm in there🤣


----------



## 82441

Any wet legs today? Plus where are the fish on ice?


----------



## 82441

Here is my observation at C1 not good at al ice is deteriorating


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Any wet legs today? Plus where are the fish on ice?


Thought you were on your way? I’ve been waiting for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Currently 4” thick here on the neo water I’m fishing with several others. Fishing is really slow but we’re living it up anyway!


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## set-the-drag

Better watch that heater doesn't go through! Where is the flasher and secret weapons come on man! You ain't on vacation get to work


----------



## set-the-drag

That ice looks extremely iffy lol


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Thought you were on your way? I’ve been waiting for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welp you won’t share your location!! Kinda late now. Oh well next time


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Welp you won’t share your location!! Kinda late now. Oh well next time


I thought you knew where he was? No need to share the location if you already know where it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Has anyone checked out Punderson beach area? Thanks!


----------



## 82441

At a neo lake bro


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## 82441

I don’t see any fish? Enjoy ain’t gonna last!


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> At a neo lake bro


You said you saw me at yesterday.

I told you I was where you saw me yesterday. 

Nobody kept any secrets from you & said you already knew where I was. 

You said you were on your way You never showed BIG surprise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

So who said Springfield was white caps lastnight


----------



## 82441

Yesterday and today you went to different lakes. Whatever. I’m not from around there


----------



## lureluzer

Pretty sure I'm right down the road from you guys. Slow fishing, sketchy ice. Glad to be out though!


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Yesterday and today you went to different lakes. Whatever. I’m not from around there


Wrong same lake both days. Same spot exact same holes. Caught you out here fibbing the wrong info again. Big surprise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Lansinger


----------



## set-the-drag

DBV said:


> Has anyone checked out Punderson beach area? Thanks!


I saw it Saturday idk if id be going out there didn't see much ice but could ve better now


----------



## set-the-drag

Pops in law got me some wallywold presents. Anybody have luck on ice with them?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 461082
> 
> Pops in law got me some wallywold presents. Anybody have luck on ice with them?


Yes I’ve caught crappie through the ice on the white ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Lansinger


No haven’t been there since springtime. YOU said yesterday and today that you saw me on portage lakes and you knew exactly where I was. YOU even stated that your we’re gonna come out. 

YOU BE CAUGHT LYING & TROLLING AGAIN! 

BUM! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer




----------



## bobberbucket

Now for the report: Fishing itself was great the catching was terrible! Some dinks were caught none by me. 

I got the skunk but had a great time out on the water fishing with evenrude58, lovin, trapperjon, 

Even a surprise visit from IBJ who was out on patrol. 

Fishwithsons very nice to meet you! Joined us a little later an was still there when we left. 

All in all it was great to get out with some of the gang on the hardwater and laugh a little. 

Encountered ice thickness from 1.5” to 4” and growing probably be some going tomorrow I’m not sure yet. Shore ice is risky pick your spot wisely. 

Sorry about the lack of fish porn. The high pressure and bluebird skies gave them lockjaw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

Glad you guys found some ice!! Has to feel good walking on water again


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 461084


We didn’t see any of those at all today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Wrong same lake both days. Same spot exact same holes. Caught you out here fibbing the wrong info again. Big surprise!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who’s fibbing? No dinks today?


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Who’s fibbing? No dinks today?


YOU! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Dreaded full moon lockjaw I never do good when its a fully


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> Now for the report: Fishing itself was great the catching was terrible! Some dinks were caught none by me.
> 
> I got the skunk but had a great time out on the water fishing with evenrude58, lovin, trapperjon,
> 
> Even a surprise visit from IBJ who was out on patrol.
> 
> Fishwithsons very nice to meet you! Joined us a little later an was still there when we left.
> 
> All in all it was great to get out with some of the gang on the hardwater and laugh a little.
> 
> Encountered ice thickness from 1.5” to 4” and growing probably be some going tomorrow I’m not sure yet. Shore ice is risky pick your spot wisely.
> 
> Sorry about the lack of fish porn. The high pressure and bluebird skies gave them lockjaw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to finally meet you all in person! Here's to more cold nights in late January!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Ice varied from 1 to 3 all cloudy. Only fished for 2 hours. Got 1 crappie 2 perch and 3 gills. All too small to keep but it was good to get out.


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 461086
> 
> Ice varied from 1 to 3 all cloudy. Only fished for 2 hours. Got 1 crappie 2 perch and 3 gills. All too small to keep but it was good to get out.


I think you whipped us all combined in your two hours. Nice work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> Glad to finally meet you all in person! Here's to more cold nights in late January!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do any good after we left? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

We fished the same spot that BB and swone fished yesterday. First skunk I have had in a couple years, but still was nice to get out. Ice was almost 4 inches where we fished. Ice was white but surprisingly hard except near shore.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> We fished the same spot that BB and swone fished yesterday. First skunk I have had in a couple years, but still was nice to get out. Ice was almost 4 inches where we fished.
> View attachment 461089


You had a good caddy tho! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

set-the-drag said:


> I saw it Saturday idk if id be going out there didn't see much ice but could ve better now


Thanks. I live about an hour away, so did not want to drive for nothing. Usually fish East Harbor too and that ice sounds sketchy too.

Glad some people are getting out! Jealous!!!


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> Do any good after we left?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothin... but hey I was ice fishing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I unblock someone and all I see is BS. So backed to blocked he goes. Says he seen BB on PLX yesterday which means he supposedly drove an hour from Youngstown past several lakes that are further north looking for ice. And then drove an hour again today to Nimmy and posts a pic that for some reason looks familiar, like I have seen it somewhere before. Oh and again mentions Lansinger which if he had ever been there would know it has had a locked gate for several years that is located like a mile from the ramp area and only real way there is by water.


----------



## swone

oh hey, I didn’t see you there, I was too busy mmmm blockin out the haters!


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea Dave thanks for hauling my camera out and back for me.😁😁😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Yea Dave thanks for hauling my camera out and back for me.


Thanks for letting me use that sled! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

One thing about today is Dave found out he needs to get him a Jet Sled.


----------



## Evinrude58

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## set-the-drag

I got a extra pelican if you want it bobber its just the long narrow one it's a lifesaver


----------



## dlancy

Headed out tomorrow with a few others in portage lakes area. Found some decent ice in some of the plx early dinkfest hotspots, but settled on one location that had the most solid around 2 1/2-3”, . Good luck to all heading out tomorrow, going to have a stiff wind from the south late morning! Also, I just realized we will have some flakes flying tonight, so hopefully it gets blown off. Be safe out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dlancy said:


> Headed out tomorrow with a few others in portage lakes area. Found some decent ice in some of the plx early dinkfest hotspots, but settled on one location that had the most solid around 2 1/2-3”, . Good luck to all heading out tomorrow, going to have a stiff wind from the south late morning! Also, I just realized we will have some flakes flying tonight, so hopefully it gets blown off. Be safe out there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stay safe an do it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I got a extra pelican if you want it bobber its just the long narrow one it's a lifesaver


I appreciate the offer I gotta getting something wide so I can still have room for beer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperjon

i here ya go Dave, Carl, mark, I'll be back EARLY in the morning


----------



## dlancy

bobberbucket said:


> I appreciate the offer I gotta getting something wide so I can still have room for beer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still need to get a sled too for these early ice trips. Hopefully getting one from fish2win after he returns from an ice adventure up north. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

If you do get a sled also get yourself someone to pull your sled for you like I had Dave do today. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> If you do get a sled also get yourself someone to pull your sled for you like I had Dave do today.


I was amazed how well it went over all those trees and logs an through the greenbriers brambles and bs and everything was still in there!


----------



## 82441

trapperjon said:


> View attachment 461093
> i here ya go Dave, Carl, mark, I'll be back EARLY in the morning


Now I know. You didn’t block it out to good That’s mogadore lake on the southeast end of the lake😉


----------



## Evinrude58

Dang IBJ tells you Moggy and an area then Trapper posts a pic that gives directions and you still are off. You must get lost just going to the kitchen.🤣 🤣 🤣 Now back to the block list you go must not have clicked it earlier.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I appreciate the offer I gotta getting something wide so I can still have room for beer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro I fit my auger mr buddy boat 12v 12er and my bin with equipment on it granted my Eskimo I backpack oh and I put grill propaintank on there.


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave uses like a 20 man hub so he needs a small barge to haul his gear. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## swone

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave uses like a 20 man hub so he needs a small barge to haul his gear. 🤣 🤣 🤣


20 man hub, or me and IHD


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buddies,- Its looking like today might be the last go round until the big freeze arrives. I’ve definitely enjoyed the past couple days even tho I’ve only brought a few fish topside they were just a bonus. Nothing lifts my spirits like a good stroll on the the hardwater! 

Fingers crossed that the big freeze is coming soon!  I’m looking forward to some water everyone can walk on in 2021. 

I’ll probably head out later this morning in search of a berg to ride . I’ve got a few places on my hit list to check out if they don’t pan out I’ll be back out where I was yesterday.

I hope everyone headed out today is able to safely find what they after. It’s no place to be without specific knowledge of a body of water or without the proper safety gear.

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes , dry legs & lips on hooks!

ps. Bring on the polar vortex!


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## set-the-drag

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave uses like a 20 man hub so he needs a small barge to haul his gear. 🤣 🤣 🤣


Ok I don't want to know what's going on out there anymore 20 guys in 1 spot!!??


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Ok I don't want to know what's going on out there anymore 20 guys in 1 spot!!??


I gotta have room to stash the bodies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Beautiful day for exploring


----------



## bobberbucket

On about 3” of alligator ice. I’m gonna give it a go as long as the snow on top doesn’t start a bunch of melting. One thing about alligator ice is that it doesn’t hold well with temperature changes or rain and has a tendency to go south quick. 

Basically if you turn your back on it this alligator Ice will eat you up! Edges were ok ice quality ok for now.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 461133
> 
> 
> On about 3” of alligator ice. I’m gonna give it a go as long as the snow on top doesn’t start a bunch of melting. One thing about alligator ice is that it doesn’t hold well the temperature changes or rain and has a tendency to go south quick. Basically if you turn your back on it this alligator Ice will eat up! Edges were ok ice quality ok for now.


Be safe out there and let's see some fish 🐟 porn today!


----------



## trapperjon

Crankit said:


> Now I know. You didn’t block it out to good That’s mogadore lake on the southeast end of the lake😉


Hahaha nice try but NOPE.


----------



## set-the-drag

Working in shaker heights and the sky looks horrible


----------



## partlyable

I tried to get out on a farm pond this morning only 2 inches. Fished from a small dock for 45 min only 3 ft deep. No bites. Should have went to a different pond that I know had 3 inches. Oh well. Waiting on fish porn and a deep freeze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Damn bobber that looks nice alot of room to explore, have a blast and be safe

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Hey bobber and whoever else is out there on the ice, looks like rain moving in between 1:30 and 2 o'clock. Just a heads up, hope it misses!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Hey bobber and whoever else is out there on the ice, looks like rain moving in between 1:30 and 2 o'clock. Just a heads up, hope it misses!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Yeah I’m about to have to pack it in. 

The warmth and now the wind got rid of all the snow where I was fishing and things started to deteriorate so I had to come back about 300 yards towards shore 

I’m still in about 10 1/2 foot water water but the way this winds going I’m not gonna last long. I’ve had a few lookers in a couple of bites I caught one drink I should’ve took a picture of him because he’s the only one so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Rain starts iya going to go pretty quick, really sucks!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

We managed only one this morning and got off just before the rain started. The shoreline was getting sketchy for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> We managed only one this morning and got off just before the rain started. The shoreline was getting sketchy for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you got out with your boy an at least caught one. Same story for me not far away one fish and just beat the rain. Had a ton of lookers and chasers on the vex tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

[ATTACH


----------



## bobberbucket

Just a few randoms from today


----------



## icebucketjohn

Thanks to Dustin finding a wind-protected bay, we had decent 3" of ice to fish on. He, me & my nephew, Marky fished 8am-11:30am. Couldnt find anything deeper than 5ft. Bite was slow. I got skunked, but Marky & Dustin pulled out a few crappie & gills. Marky landed the largest crappie at 11". It was wonderful to be wetting a line again through the dark absyss of a newly drllled ice hole.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Thanks to Dustin finding a wind-protected bay, we had decent 3" of ice to fish on. He, me & my nephew, Marky fished 8am-11:30am. Couldnt find anything deeper than 5ft. Bite was slow. I got skunked, but Marky & Dustin pulled out a few crappie & gills. Marky landed the largest crappie at 11". It was wonderful to be wetting a line again through the dark absyss of a newly drllled ice hole.
> View attachment 461152
> View attachment 461154
> View attachment 461155
> View attachment 461156


Pine tree bay sw side nimi lookin good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Great morning on the ice IBJ. Was happy with the spot, just ended up with a lot of lookers. The wind is whipping now, got off at a good time. Now we wait.....AGAIN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

bobberbucket said:


> Pine tree bay sw side nimi lookin good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everywhere we fish this year it will just me moggie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dlancy said:


> Everywhere we fish this year it will just me moggie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

We got off the ice just ahead of the high winds & rains. Had a great time with Dustin & Marky.

P.S. Didn't light up a stogie since I didn't catch a fish... but next time for sure.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> We got off the ice just ahead of the high winds & rains. Had a great time with Dustin & Marky.
> 
> P.S. Didn't light up a stogie since I didn't catch a fish... but next time for sure.
> 
> View attachment 461157


Considering the lit stogie in your mouth I’m going to guess that is just an old stock photo. As most certainly nobody fished at OSP today.

Glad you were able to get out on the hardwater today and it was great to see you yesterday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Not looking go for future adventures for me at least not the next couple weeks were gonna have some Tennessee winter weather


----------



## icebucketjohn

Yep that photo was taken by fellow icer, Minnowhead Ray a few years ago... when we had good ice!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Not looking go for future adventures for me at least not the next couple weeks were gonna have some Tennessee winter weather


Bro it’s gonna change have some faith! I really want to fish with you this year! I feel like we’ve been trying to fish together for like three or four years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Yep that photo was taken by fellow icer, Minnowhead Ray a few years ago... when we had good ice!!!


I should probably get a hold of Ray I miss Ray! We’re friends on Facebook I’m about to shoot him a message and see if he still likes to fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Bro it’s gonna change have some faith! I really want to fish with you this year! I feel like we’ve been trying to fish together for like three or four years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually has already changed tremendously from what I saw a few days ago. Was mid 40s every day. Last I looked it was upper 30s now. Lows in low to mid 30s. Need those to come down and TE freeze every night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Actually has already changed tremendously from what I saw a few days ago. Was mid 40s every day. Last I looked it was upper 30s now. Lows in low to mid 30s. Need those to come down and TE freeze every night!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m totally with your spirits homie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Despite the naysayers some of us were able to get out on the sweet sweet 2020 northeast Ohio December ice! I’m Looking forward to a frozen 2021!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

There won't be any ice in December so pack up your ice gear and head south to play bridge in Florida...... Oh wait a minute I was ice fishing yesterday. I must have caught the Stanvid. It symptoms are spouting nonsense and generally being an unlikeable person but luckily most recover quickly with no lasting symptoms.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Bro it’s gonna change have some faith! I really want to fish with you this year! I feel like we’ve been trying to fish together for like three or four years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude I know its pissing me off its like god doesn't want me to ice fish lol. I just paid a tribute to the ice god though used a little of my CB and got a pair of the Eskimo roughneck bibs since my 8 year old carhartt are shot


----------



## set-the-drag

Come to think of it I bought a new combo and a few jigs and spoons!!!! How much more do you want god!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Dude I know its pissing me off its like god doesn't want me to ice fish lol. I just paid a tribute to the ice god though used a little of my CB and got a pair of the Eskimo roughneck bibs since my 8 year old carhartt are shot


If your Willing to ride south on the next cold front we can for sure do the things! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Anyone know what happened to Randymcfishin? He was another good nimi icer that used to post here . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 461148
> 
> View attachment 461149
> [ATTACH




That is some really cool and really sketchy looking ice!


----------



## set-the-drag

I'd definitely roll moggy is about an hr from me I know you generally fish that neck plx is kinda a hike but I'd do it. You ever hit wb? I used to fish the hell ouf of there from shore bac in the day anymore its ladue or skito just because they are close


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> That is some really cool and really sketchy looking ice!


Once the snow disappeared I was berg hopping! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I'd definitely roll moggy is about an hr from me I know you generally fish that neck plx is kinda a hike but I'd do it. You ever hit wb? I used to fish the hell ouf of there from shore bac in the day anymore its ladue or skito just because they are close


No WB for me but I’m very well versed in the plx spent 30 + years fishing it and anything worth lookin at on moggy is less than 10 mins from my recliner. 
All we need is some big ice down this way i’ll fix us up with the rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I don't think I've ever been so ready for some fishable ice down here around cbus... 
Glad you guys got out why you was able.
And hope it locks back up soon again for you guys... If it does I be taking a northern Ohio road trip.......


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> I don't think I've ever been so ready for some fishable ice down here around cbus...
> Glad you guys got out why you was able.
> And hope it locks back up soon again for you guys... If it does I be taking a northern Ohio road trip.......


I’m just saying it would be awesome if you came up for the next BIG freeze! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperjon

fishwithsons said:


> We managed only one this morning and got off just before the rain started. The shoreline was getting sketchy for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get the pull strap that I left on your passenger door ? Glad to see you caught one, was it on the euro ?


----------



## set-the-drag

I just want to play with my new toys already😞 the new inline is driving me off the wall I want to use it so bad


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I just want to play with my new toys already the new inline is driving me off the wall I want to use it so bad


We could have been fishing 12 ft of water today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Homie you know I gots to work! Being a hvac guy in winter is like being an ice cream man in Miami in June busy busy busy


----------



## swone

set-the-drag said:


> I just want to play with my new toys already😞 the new inline is driving me off the wall I want to use it so bad





set-the-drag said:


> Homie you know I gots to work! Being a hvac guy in winter is like being an ice cream man in Miami in June busy busy busy



I definitely feel your pain! I'm also getting hassled by text and they're like the little devil on my shoulder saying terrible ideas for my career all day long and you know I'm listening!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Homie you know I gots to work! Being a hvac guy in winter is like being an ice cream man in Miami in June busy busy busy


One time I was in a club that had “ Dancing ladies “ I was in the middle between a guy who did hvac and a guy who did the irrigation at Arlington national cemetery....... I’ll tell you that story on the ice !  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Right!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I definitely feel your pain! I'm also getting hassled by text and they're like the little devil on my shoulder saying terrible ideas for my career all day long and you know I'm listening!!!!


Screw your career Steve your over 40 might as well live it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> One time I was in a club that had “ Dancing ladies “ I was in the middle between a guy who did hvac and a guy who did the irrigation at Arlington national cemetery....... I’ll tell you that story on the ice !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait what kinda smut joke you trying to maje there guy lol


----------



## lureluzer

bobberbucket said:


> Anyone know what happened to Randymcfishin? He was another good nimi icer that used to post here .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's my old account. Well I guess my second. I got a new phone a year or 2 ago went to sign in with my email address and this account popped up. Idk. Too many email addresses I guess. Wasn't trying to "weatherman" anyone though. Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Wait what kinda smut joke you trying to maje there guy lol


In reality I was just gonna tell you how I realized they make much more money than I . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> That's my old account. Well I guess my second. I got a new phone a year or 2 ago went to sign in with my email address and this account popped up. Idk. Too many email addresses I guess. Wasn't trying to "weatherman" anyone thought. Lol


No way dude the last time I saw you and knew it was you was at nimi campground 2 -3 years ago. I used to see you at nimi all the time just never talked 
Knew it was you from your posts Well besides when i saw you at moggy last year under your current identity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The good ole days in my frabill outback out of c1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Found some fishable ice on a public lake up north near my work. I was able to get on during my lunch break today. I was planning on going back after work but the rain cancelled that plan. Working a half day tomorrow and heading back south to do some scouting with a fellow icer from the syndicate. Hopefully we come across something fishy.
















Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

trapperjon said:


> Did you get the pull strap that I left on your passenger door ? Glad to see you caught one, was it on the euro ?


Yes! Thank you! I sent you a private message to thank you but you may have missed it. I'm going to fix it up before the next freeze.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Found some fishable ice on a public lake up north near my work. I was able to get on during my lunch break today. I was planning on going back after work but the rain cancelled that plan. Working a half day tomorrow and heading back south to do some scouting with a fellow icer from the syndicate. Hopefully we come across something fishy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


You fers better hit the text an let me in on this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

bobberbucket said:


> You fers better hit the text an let me in on this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll hit you up when I'm on my way down.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> You fers better hit the text an let me in on this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol we all work BB, that’s why no one text you back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Lol we all work BB, that’s why no one text you back!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ummm you always text me back especially on company time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Ummm you always text me back especially on company time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m “using my calculator”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

IHD, we all don't work . I retired from work 10 years ago, now all I do is deal with all (6) car maintenance, getting (7, because other 2 drive) grandkids to appointments and work, do the maintenance at two houses, plus all cooking and cleaning. Not sure how anything got done when I did work.


----------



## Evinrude58

But I do still manage to fish 3-4 times a week.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> IHD, we all don't work . I retired from work 10 years ago, now all I do is deal with all (6) car maintenance, getting (7, because other 2 drive) grandkids to appointments and work, do the maintenance at two houses, plus all cooking and cleaning. Not sure how anything got done when I did work.


Where do I sign up to get a Carl? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

You couldn't afford one we are very very expensive.


----------



## lureluzer

bobberbucket said:


> No way dude the last time I saw you and knew it was you was at nimi campground 2 -3 years ago. I used to see you at nimi all the time just never talked
> Knew it was you from your posts Well besides when i saw you at moggy last year under your current identity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, not trying to hide anything just an idiot when it comes to tech and keeping passwords in order. Lol. I fish nimi a ton because it's right down the road. When there's decent ice there's no telling where I'll be.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning gentlemen! - I see it got fairly cold last night which is good. That means there might still be some areas to scratch that hardwater itch. Had a lot of fun exploring yesterday. Its very doubtful I’ll be able to walk that same water today. 

I’ll be out later on scoping some places out. if I find somewhere to ride a berg I’ll be on it! 

Fingers crossed this stupid warm spell moves on soon! Hoping for some -20 or even -30 stuff to come rolling out of the north! We want that arctic air! 

Best of luck to those headed out today. Pay close attention to ice conditions as the day go’s on you don’t want to get out and not be able to get back in safely! Take it from me it sucks.  

Remember in these conditions the Ice no place to be without safety gear. 
Positive vibes, lit flashers, dry legs , lips on hooks!


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> Yeah, not trying to hide anything just an idiot when it comes to tech and keeping passwords in order. Lol. I fish nimi a ton because it's right down the road. When there's decent ice there's no telling where I'll be.


I didn’t think you were tying to “ weatherman “ anyone I honestly didn’t know you were him when I saw you last year. Other than than you looked familiar.

ive been sitting here wondering for 2-3 years what happened to Randy. Now I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> I’m just saying it would be awesome if you came up for the next BIG freeze!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to keep things open an hopefully I can make the trip when it happens . Would love the opportunity to fish with you guys... 
I'll keep an eye on this thread,an hopefully it happens SOON.


----------



## Fish2Win

Tip toed on mogadore yesterday with crappie brad and slayed some gills/crappie. Brad caught his first sturgeon and even went as far as to suck out the white caviar from his underbelly. He swears it’s a delicacy in West Virginia , I thought it was kinda weird idk. Fishing was slow but managed to pick through them and get off safely with all of our gear. I think we also fished near crankit and muscleman on the southwest side for the first half of the day. We had to leave due the noises and crazy ruckus coming from their shanty. They must of been catching whales or something in there. Now for the program!!! Small natural colored tungsten tipped with 2-3 euro larvae was the ticket on 2 lb test pline floroice. Hopefully back today unless ibj blabs out my spots with pictures and text messages.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nice Moggy Pics 😀😀😀😀😀😀


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Tip toed on mogadore yesterday with crappie brad and slayed some gills/crappie. Brad caught his first sturgeon and even went as far as to suck out the white caviar from his underbelly. He swears it’s a delicacy in West Virginia , I thought it was kinda weird idk. Fishing was slow but managed to pick through them and get off safely with all of our gear. I think we also fished near crankit and muscleman on the southwest side for the first half of the day. We had to leave due the noises and crazy ruckus coming from their shanty. They must of been catching whales or something in there. Now for the program!!! Small natural colored tungsten tipped with 2-3 euro larvae was the ticket on 2 lb test pline floroice. Hopefully back today unless ibj blabs out my spots with pictures and text messages.


  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

[mention]Fish2Win [/mention] I’m really surprised to see those gills in there! That sturgeon juice must’ve turned [mention]brad crappie [/mention] into a meat hunter!


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket

Out on neo hardwater with evenrude58 some others from the syndicate in route. Hopefully there’s some fish porn to end the year! 🎉


----------



## One guy and a boat

Hey just an FYI for you guys. Something happened with the one that shall remain nameless's profile, so you guys should have some peace for a while.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

One guy and a boat said:


> Hey just an FYI for you guys. Something happened with the one that shall remain nameless's profile, so you guys should have some peace for a while.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


It’s what happens when you get caught with multiple profiles. We are enjoying his absence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 461201
> View attachment 461202
> View attachment 461203


I need to get you a new pole dude


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I need to get you a new pole dude


I’ll stick with my pink pig sticker she’s lucky! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

View attachment 461201
View attachment 461202








Evenrude58 is putting a whoopin on me! We’ve been recently joined by jjanda. I’m not sure if y’all know but I LOVE ICE FISHING! 🤘🎣🕺❄🥶


----------



## bobberbucket

Decided to set up the shack and relax a little.😎🤘


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 461201
> View attachment 461202
> View attachment 461210
> 
> Evenrude58 is putting a whoopin on me! We’ve been recently joined by jjanda. I’m not sure if y’all know but I LOVE ICE FISHING! 🤘🎣🕺❄🥶


A little smile would be in order. Wish I was there with all of you! Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## set-the-drag

Pinky dinky getter is more like it 🤣


----------



## set-the-drag

Your a bold man dave drilling holes on the weak crack like that lol


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> A little smile would be in order. Wish I was there with all of you! Keep the pics coming!!


You are definitely here in spirt!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Nice perch!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Nice perch!


Dinky 7”er but I was ultra Stoked to catch it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

A few of them would make a succulent sandwich with shredded lettuce mixed with tartar sauce on a toasted bun. Damn I'm hungry now! LOL! Stay safe out there.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> A few of them would make a succulent sandwich with shredded lettuce mixed with tartar sauce on a toasted bun. Damn I'm hungry now! LOL! Stay safe out there.


Pro tip: Every time the water in the shack gets as deep as the ice is thick move.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I'm glad to see you guys getting out on the ice and posting a few pics. I hope a good cold spell is headed your way so you can keep it up.
This thread, the banter and those pics are the only part of winter I like.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well I am running the heater in an Insulated shack so the pooling is mostly my fault. Anyone who’s ever been in my shack knows I like Florida temps inside! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> I'm glad to see you guys getting out on the ice and posting a few pics. I hope a good cold spell is headed your way so you can keep it up.
> This thread, the banter and those pics are the only part of winter I like.


You should blow the dust off your ice gear and ride north not if but when the 2021 freeze hits! I know a few locals that would be happy to show you around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Well I am running the heater in an Insulated shack so the pooling is mostly my fault. Anyone who’s ever been in my shack knows I like Florida temps inside!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do the same I like to sit in a tee and jeans while in my shack one time my brother was walking out to me and said he thought the pop up was on fire but it was just steaming like a mofo it was sweating like a whore in church


----------



## bobberbucket

Got In 4 Days strait of ice fishing to close out 2020! 

Totally looking forward to January 2021 ice adventures! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Got In 4 Days strait of ice fishing to close out 2020!
> 
> Totally looking forward to January 2021 ice adventures!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to go BB! Hope you and everybody else icing this season make it off the ice safely and enjoy the sport for what it is and to me it was relaxing with a touch of solitude. And enjoy tonight with your family and Happy New Year to all of you icer's! Stay safe.


----------



## lureluzer




----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 461227


My buddy Nick is the other guy out there just fyi. He’s cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 461227


Nice ! Looks like rock bass??


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 461227


 I was hoping id see you I should have stayed later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 461213
> View attachment 461215
> View attachment 461216
> View attachment 461217


You need a selfie stick. Nice job on them skinny perch


----------



## muscleman

I checked Lake Cable. Unfishable


----------



## bobberbucket

I checked my mail box no official notifications of pending litigation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Yeah I was hoping to catch you out there. I'm going to try to make it out there tomorrow morning. We'll see what tonight brings though. I got 1 perch, 1 rockbass, 1 crappie, and 2 gills. No keepers. Purple pinmin with spikes. The ice is in pretty bad shape. I think tomorrow morning will be it for a while.


----------



## jjanda

It was awesome to finish out this year on the ice. Managed to pull 4 gills on the ice today. Had a good time out with my fellow icers. I'll be back on the hardwater at daybreak to start 2021.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> Yeah I was hoping to catch you out there. I'm going to try to make it out there tomorrow morning. We'll see what tonight brings though. I got 1 perch, 1 rockbass, 1 crappie, and 2 gills. No keepers. Purple pinmin with spikes. The ice is in pretty bad shape. I think tomorrow morning will be it for a while.


Won’t be above freezing till 10 am that should buy you some time. When she go’s she’s gonna go quick! All that refreeze on top makes it spooky af especially knowing what it looked like yesterday. 

I won’t be able to get out tomorrow but I hope y’all smack um up!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I ended up with 7 gills. It was nice to get out but that ice is definitely going to go fast.


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> You should blow the dust off your ice gear and ride north not if but when the 2021 freeze hits! I know a few locals that would be happy to show you around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ice gear is all ready to go just like most years. My friend whom I hunt/fish with were actually thinking of try to come up to east harbor for a few days if there was some ice this year. Those plans came to a crashing halt because he had to have bypass surgery on Monday (12/28). He's doing fine and he's supposed to get out of the hospital tomorrow (hopefully). 

We still have plenty of open water to play in but last week the water temps in the area I was fishing was 38 and the back of the creek was completely iced over. I was killing the crappie on jigs 5' deep in 7-10 fow. I kept a few for a photo but I threw them all back. I had a good limit of 10" to almost 13" fish. They're just lucky I'm lazy and don't want to clean fish.









I think our new plans for a trip is going to be to Cumberland in April if he's up to it.
Thanks for the offer.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> Ice gear is all ready to go just like most years. My friend whom I hunt/fish with were actually thinking of try to come up to east harbor for a few days if there was some ice this year. Those plans came to a crashing halt because he had to have bypass surgery on Monday (12/28). He's doing fine and he's supposed to get out of the hospital tomorrow (hopefully).
> 
> We still have plenty of open water to play in but last week the water temps in the area I was fishing was 38 and the back of the creek was completely iced over. I was killing the crappie on jigs 5' deep in 7-10 fow. I kept a few for a photo but I threw them all back. I had a good limit of 10" to almost 13" fish. They're just lucky I'm lazy and don't want to clean fish.
> View attachment 461234
> 
> 
> I think our new plans for a trip is going to be to Cumberland in April if he's up to it.
> Thanks for the offer.


Those are some fantastic crappie! Hopefully your outdoor partner gets back in action soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Evinrude58 said:


> I ended up with 7 gills. It was nice to get out but that ice is definitely going to go fast.


Way to smack em at the end of the day today. Once that rain moves in ( late morning ) it'll go south quick. That's why I'm hitting it early.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Way to smack em at the end of the day today. Once that rain moves in ( late morning ) it'll go south quick. That's why I'm hitting it early.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Make sure you hit the group text at 6 am Carl loves it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

bobberbucket said:


> Make sure you hit the group text at 6 am Carl loves it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We had a on the ice heart to heart about that one. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Hey unless I am actually going fishing I don't ever get up before 8am. For fishing I will get up as early as 2am.😁😁😁


----------



## Evinrude58

I am retired I don't have to get up early.😁😁😁


----------



## jjanda

Evinrude58 said:


> I am retired I don't have to get up early.


Your so lucky

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Anyone need any size 10 minnowhead hooks? Have 4 packs i really dont need


----------



## Evinrude58

joekacz I was smiling. 😁


----------



## One guy and a boat

Evinrude58 said:


> I am retired I don't have to get up early.


You're a lucky man. I got 4 more long years and its a physical struggle getting through each day. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Hey jjanda where you heading in the morning 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Hey jjanda where you heading in the morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


PM sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Happy new year!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Happy new year ice folk!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Happy new year ice folk!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Carl’s gonna beat you in the morning for what you just did! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Carl’s gonna beat you in the morning for what you just did!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was 12:01, he will be just fine. If there’s one night that it’s acceptable it was tonight! I’ll argue with him in the morning when I steal his hole and catch his fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Happy NEWYEAR. ICE ADDICTS!!!!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Carl’s gonna beat you in the morning for what you just did!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Carl needs to learn how to "hide alerts". Essential in group text situations.Going out with jjanda in a little bit, fell asleep early and woke up early, hoping to get a little nap before I get up to go fish, but I think I'm too fired up.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning Ice people’s, - Kicking off the first morning of the year with below freezing temperatures I like it A LOT! 

What I like even more is knowing some of you guys are gonna kick off the year ON the hardwater. 

Looking forward to seeing the reports and hopefully some fishing porn!  Unfortunately I won’t be able start the year off on the ice. 🥲 

I’ll I’ve vicariously through the reports of those who are out today! I am with y’all in spirit & I’ll be blowing up some of your phones throughout the morning so better shut those ringers off!

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & 1st lips on hooks of the year!


----------



## jjanda

Made it out on the ice to start the year off with swone and kit carson. Word has more are otw. First fish of 2021
















Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Made it out on the ice to start the year off with swone and kit carson. Word has more are otw. First fish of 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


 Do it up boys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

You know why a lot of these awesome guys posting here get on the ice more than anyone else? 

GOOD NETWORKING! When temperatures start getting close behind the scenes the real strategic chatter starts. 

Shortly after many many boots take off in different directions in search of the most fishable & productive waters. It’s no coincidence that we’re often able to find and fish when it appears that there’s no fishable ice out there. 

The successful trips you see posted here are the result of tons of leg work by many. Hours and hours of research checking spots trading information. Hours of watching ice formation at potential locations. & of course a little luck. 

Lots of $ spent burning fuel. Years and years learning where first Ice will form exactly what conditions are needed to make those specific areas fishable. 

Limits are tested the wet foot can be a common occurrence & sometimes things just don’t pan out. But when it finally comes together it’s pure magic! 

Some of the finest Ohio ice fishermen to ever pick up a spud bar post here! I’m extremely proud of all these guys and our great community of local ice fishermen! 

I very much appreciate all the information we share both public & private. Having a solid network of people who’s information you can trust your life with is priceless. 

Starting off 2021 thankful for y’all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Well made it out on some hardwater this morning with jjanda, swone, evinrude and iceholedestroyer, had a blast. Rain kinda forced us to leave to soon, was a steady of panfish. Mostly bluegills but had a few perch and crappie.mixed in, great to finally meet all you fellas had a great time, let get this weather turned around and pick up where we just left off.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Really wish I could have made it over there today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

We all wished you was there

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Ice fished last day of the year and fished the first day of the New Year. Wished the rain would have held off but still caught 10. Think Kit had 20 or so,


----------



## allwayzfishin

No safe ice up on by me today, but I did find safe docks lol. Caught a bunch of 7-9" crappie and some nice gills. Gold micro spoon with one spike. If I put two on, nothing. Had to coax them of the bottom but once they rose, I hooked up. Should have brought a bucket for some to take home. Would have made a nice lunch. Glad to see others out today. Hopefully we get a nice artic blast sometime soon. I wanna try out this Garmin livescope I picked up a few days ago. Waiting for the cradle to get here so I can finish the portable box. Made the transducer pole yesterday tho. Happy New years fellas...


----------



## Outasync

If theres any ice left sunday i will be taking a drive. Doesnt look promiaing the way its raining today


----------



## kit carson

Your going to need a trailer to haul all your gear put on the ice, lmao man you have a pile of contraptions 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Nah, I have it all in a chest. It sits on lifted skiies...you'll see soon enough. Trust me, I like being mobile so I only take what I need to find and catch. I used to carry all kinds of crap out, not anymore unless I'm camping out on the ice. Lol


----------



## kit carson

Well you see how much stuff I take out, lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRockyRiverKid

Anyone know how ice conditions are looking on Portage/Long/Wingfoot or anywhere around the Akron area?


----------



## allwayzfishin

Well...it's not safe anywhere now. Not until we get some very cold nights. This morning was our last chance to get on the ice. This rain killed it


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> Well...it's not safe anywhere now. Not until we get some very cold nights. This morning was our last chance to get on the ice. This rain killed it


Safety shame : It’s not safe anywhere ever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

allwayzfishin said:


> No safe ice up on by me today, but I did find safe docks lol. Caught a bunch of 7-9" crappie and some nice gills. Gold micro spoon with one spike. If I put two on, nothing. Had to coax them of the bottom but once they rose, I hooked up. Should have brought a bucket for some to take home. Would have made a nice lunch. Glad to see others out today. Hopefully we get a nice artic blast sometime soon. I wanna try out this Garmin livescope I picked up a few days ago. Waiting for the cradle to get here so I can finish the portable box. Made the transducer pole yesterday tho. Happy New years fellas...
> View attachment 461262
> View attachment 461263
> View attachment 461264
> View attachment 461265
> View attachment 461266
> View attachment 461267


your gonna love that livescope. Takes some time to get used to all the settings, but once dialed in, it's money. I defiantly suggest upgrading the battery though. I only got about 2 hrs of use out of the stock one that's provided.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

TheRockyRiverKid said:


> Anyone know how ice conditions are looking on Portage/Long/Wingfoot or anywhere around the Akron area?


We were on one of those this morning. Was iffy before the rain. Done for now. Would not recommend it till next freeze anywhere


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

I have a 17amp hr and a 35 for the livescope... should be good to go for quite awhile. Thanks for the heads up tho.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Anyone wanna go to Manitoba for monster Lakers? Been watch uncut angling the past hour...I seriously thinking of taking a trip this year.


----------



## RStock521

allwayzfishin said:


> Anyone wanna go to Manitoba for monster Lakers? Been watch uncut angling the past hour...I seriously thinking of taking a trip this year.


 Can't go to Canada this year, unfortunately :-( Check out Lake Simcoe laker videos, only about 5hrs away and there's some nice fish there too. Seabass outdoors seems post the most laker vids from up there


----------



## dlancy

Attempted a spot on nimi this morning with IBJ that we hit on Wednesday. Shoreline had deteriorated pretty bad and the ice had the heavy wet grey look. Even with a board couldn’t get to any good ice without the spud going right through. We ended up hitting some open water before the rains came. 10 day forecast is changing for the better and seeing a lot of temps in the 30’s now. Happy to hear some of you guys made it out. Thought about making the drive to the foot, but the rain was closing in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Wish you guys would of joined us this morning

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philfish360

allwayzfishin said:


> Anyone wanna go to Manitoba for monster Lakers? Been watch uncut angling the past hour...I seriously thinking of taking a trip this year.
> View attachment 461277


To go to Canada you hv to hv test 3 day be you go and once there you hv to quarantine for 14 day before you can come back


----------



## allwayzfishin

Philfish360 said:


> To go to Canada you hv to hv test 3 day be you go and once there you hv to quarantine for 14 day before you can come back


Thanks for ruining my night hahaha...so much for that idea.


----------



## swone

allwayzfishin said:


> Anyone wanna go to Manitoba for monster Lakers? Been watch uncut angling the past hour...I seriously thinking of taking a trip this year.
> View attachment 461277


I absolutely love Uncut Angling, that guy really embodies the spirit of outdoorsmanship. Check out the "fidget spinner" video, I will include a link to it.


----------



## Philfish360

allwayzfishin said:


> Thanks for ruining my night hahaha...so much for that idea.


My wife read that to me cause I wanted to go to lake of the woods and simco


----------



## Philfish360

Philfish360 said:


> My wife read that to me cause I wanted to go to lake of the woods and simco


But I am always game for road trips if anyone want to go


----------



## dlancy

kit carson said:


> Wish you guys would of joined us this morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Those solid red lines on my flasher pulled me back to the spot haha. We will get our soon, weather looks better each day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

OH.....IO M FERS dabo sweany can eat a fat one that s talking pos


----------



## kit carson

Couldn't have said it.any better

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning frozen fishers! - I see the big warm blast is over thankfully. Although we seem to be sitting in the purgatory of cool but not cold enough yet. 

Hopefully those forecasted temps slip a little bit wouldn’t take more than a couple nights in the teens to get us back in action! 

I’m feeling optimistic about getting back on the hardwater sooner than later. I’m sure some protected areas will maintain ice cover through the warm spell it won’t likely be fishable ice cover. But when the cold returns it will be the first fishable Ice no doubt. 

I plan on relaxing the rest of the weekend away . Monday I’ll be out to fully survey the scene checking for promising ice locations. 

Best of luck to those spending the day outdoors today. Hope y’all find what you seek! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

This sucks.


----------



## bobberbucket

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> This sucks.


Agreed! But the lows in the forecast keep changing lower by the hour if it happens to clear out a little BINGO! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

i think alot of fellas might have a football hangover after last night, my self i kinda do but the beer might also have something to do with it


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone is hung over still.


----------



## bobberbucket

Everyone’s in recovery mode an I’m ready to start drinking lol ! I was out before halftime last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Still looking like a lot of ice around. Doesn’t mean go fish it but does mean it helps add to the next freeze!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Still looking like a lot of ice around. Doesn’t mean go fish it but does mean it helps add to the next freeze!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I intend to do some SERIOUS scouting of things Monday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I intend to do some SERIOUS scouting of things Monday!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My post was directed at everyone but you lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

[mention]trapperjon [/mention] Thanks again for the strap to pull my sled! I'm all ready for some pulling after this next cold spell. Looking like maybe some chance of getting out at the end of the week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

Where’s everyone going Monday. I would like to join?


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> Where’s everyone going Monday. I would like to join?











70 N Howard St






maps.apple.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> 70 N Howard St
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maps.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just asking. I’ll venture somewhere. No worries!


----------



## Lovin

BB, this is how LEGENDS ARE MADE !!!!


----------



## lureluzer

Ima have ta steal that 😆


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> Ima have ta steal that


It was originally a [mention]swone [/mention]  move I can not take credit. 

Ill never financially recover from the lawsuits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Drying the gear out from Friday, so it will be ready for round two.


----------



## kit carson

My stuff is finally dried out from yesterday, bring on round 2

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

My stuff never got wet, cause I knew it was fixin to get snotty out there. Plus I was getting seriously outfished and needed to rethink my priorities about my career.


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> It was originally a [mention]swone [/mention]  move I can not take credit.
> 
> Ill never financially recover from the lawsuits
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was seriously proud of myself for that one. I just used the coordinates to maintain plausible deniability.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning folks.- I hope all the ice gangsters have recovered from their collage football hangovers. . 

Temperatures are a’h falling! Looking like the next ten nights will all be below freezing not really great ice making below freezing but it’s a start. The high temperatures barely reach above freezing & for only a couple hours. 

I’m feeling optimistic that we will have temperatures lower than projected. It certainly won’t take much to get us back out on the hardwater. 

I’ll probably eyeball some areas today from the comfort of my truck. That way I’ll know where to start poking around with the spud Monday. If I had to guess I’d say there will be some ice fished in NEO this week! Maybe tomorrow . 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn BB I needed that this morning! If it wasn't for my bad back I was gonna break dance in the living room! WOW what a sight that would of been. LOL LOL. THANKS!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Damn BB I needed that this morning! If it wasn't for my bad back I was gonna break dance in the living room! WOW what a sight that would of been. LOL LOL. THANKS!


No dancing for you! We need you in prime condition for ice out red ears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> No dancing for you! We need you in prime condition for ice out red ears.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Counting on it,thanks. 3 months of a back brace,should hit it just right!


----------



## Evinrude58

I am ready for round two!


----------



## kit carson

Hoping for a long round two shortly 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Philfish360

If we don't get ice 💨here I might hv to come fish with you guys


----------



## muscleman

Is anyone shore fishing today?


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

[mention]crappieboo420 [/mention] Where ya at?
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> [mention]crappieboo420 [/mention] Where ya at?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love seeing you support the browns


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I love seeing you support the browns
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only cause I’m too lazy to change the channel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

GO STEELERS !!! Whoop them BROWNS ! YEE HAW🤠


----------



## bobberbucket

I see the basement door didn’t get closed last night again. Unwanted potential predator bums around. Stay safe everyone .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Go away

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> [mention]crappieboo420 [/mention] Where ya at?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh man this is a preseason game for us suck the browns playoff hopes Rest on it..


----------



## muscleman

Doesn’t look to promising for thick ice build up in the upcoming days. Keep fingers crossed


----------



## crappieboo420

muscleman said:


> Doesn’t look to promising for thick ice build up in the upcoming days. Keep fingers crossed
> View attachment 461386


I hear after that forecast we have a cold spell hit us is that true?


----------



## muscleman

Maybe I sure hope so! I want to catch some fish


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Didn't catch them on ice. But did catch them on ice jigs. Little power hour this afternoon catching a bunch of these guys.
If it stays open gonna take the kayak and jig for them with ice rods.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Ladies and gents of the ice fishing community, I present you with the first 2021 Ohio ice fishing video you will find! Nothing special but glad I could get out for a bit!
First Ice Ohio 2021!! (Thin Ice) 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Ladies and gents of the ice fishing community, I present you with the first 2021 Ohio ice fishing video you will find! Nothing special but glad I could get out for a bit!
> First Ice Ohio 2021!! (Thin Ice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really enjoyed the video and hope to watch a lot more from you this winter.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> Really enjoyed the video and hope to watch a lot more from you this winter.


Thanks Joe! My buddy and I have big plans with the channel, just need ice to cooperate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Ladies and gents of the ice fishing community, I present you with the first 2021 Ohio ice fishing video you will find! Nothing special but glad I could get out for a bit!
> First Ice Ohio 2021!! (Thin Ice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprised to see you up and at em' at 8:00 am. Especially New Years Day. My guess is that you hadn't been to bed yet?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> Surprised to see you up and at em' at 8:00 am. Especially New Years Day. My guess is that you hadn't been to bed yet?


Was asleep at 12:30. Only had 2 beers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Ladies and gents of the ice fishing community, I present you with the first 2021 Ohio ice fishing video you will find! Nothing special but glad I could get out for a bit!
> First Ice Ohio 2021!! (Thin Ice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I love me some polar fishing co! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Looks like early predictions show next week could have some ice making temps return to NE Ohio.


----------



## bobberbucket

Happy Monday freeze fans! - it’s chilly outside not as chilly as I’d like but life go’s on. I’m hopeful that the temperatures will be colder than forecasted this week so we can make some ice! We need some teens & single digits!   

Planning on scouting some areas today. If I get lucky I might get to drop a jig down a hole and watch my vex for awhile. 

Best of luck to those headed out today. Positive vibes seek and you shall find! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Looks like early predictions show next week could have some ice making temps return to NE Ohio.


I sure hope so! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The syndicate boys need some ice to wear them out. I woke up with 115 missed text messages! So glad I turned my notifications off last night. I’d have been ready to kill them all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> The syndicate boys need some ice to wear them out. I woke up with 115 missed text messages! So glad I turned my notifications off last night. I’d have been ready to kill them all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gets to be a JOB after a while and the enjoyment out the window in my most humble oplnlon. And the texting is rough l'm my xl fingers! LOL Your popularity is keeping you BUSY!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Gets to be a JOB after a while and the enjoyment out the window in my most humble oplnlon. And the texting is rough l'm my xl fingers! LOL Your popularity is keeping you BUSY!


It’s not bad as long as you turn off the notifications for the large group text. Wasn’t my popularity it was just 4-5 of them chatting it up lol. I haven’t even read them all yet but I’m sure I’m going to be laughing.! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

You know know after watching the video again I’d have to say best background comment go’s to [mention]swone [/mention]!   

“ It was FN 20 grand to get married there without any booze!” 

Classic!


----------



## brad crappie

The video was r rated cause of language , my god fearing wAys don’t permit me to watch them kind of videos!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> The video was r rated cause of language , my god fearing wAys don’t permit me to watch them kind of videos!


So 1st cousins at the family reunion are fair game as long as there’s no dirty talking? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> So 1st cousins at the family reunion are fair game as long as there’s no dirty talking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well if god says it’s ok it’s a done deal, keep it all in the family


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Ladies and gents of the ice fishing community, I present you with the first 2021 Ohio ice fishing video you will find! Nothing special but glad I could get out for a bit!
> First Ice Ohio 2021!! (Thin Ice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do have a question about your spud. Did you make that or buy it somewhere?


----------



## DBV

Bprice1031 said:


> I do have a question about your spud. Did you make that or buy it somewhere?


And what length is the best for just checking the ice when walking out? That is all I would every use it for.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> I do have a question about your spud. Did you make that or buy it somewhere?


Actually wasn’t mine, was my buddies. Majority of my ice gear is still in storage believe it or not and I didn’t have a chance before Friday to get it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

DBV said:


> And what length is the best for just checking the ice when walking out? That is all I would every use it for.


Length would depend on how tall you are. My personal spud is gigantic being that I’m 6’5. My buddy on the other hand is like a foot shorter so his was pretty small for my liking but I still managed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> Happy Monday freeze fans! - it’s chilly outside not as chilly as I’d like but life go’s on. I’m hopeful that the temperatures will be colder than forecasted this week so we can make some ice! We need some teens & single digits!
> 
> Planning on scouting some areas today. If I get lucky I might get to drop a jig down a hole and watch my vex for awhile.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today. Positive vibes seek and you shall find!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Accuweather long term forecast looks promising towards the end of January. I know it's probably not as accurate as the name suggests but man it's our only hope for thick ice right now! 


If the ice gods are listening, I'll gladly take thin ice too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Temps still trending in the right direction for sure! Still would like to see the daytime temps drop below freezing a bit more, but we have our shortest daylight times right now which always helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

fishwithsons said:


> Accuweather long term forecast looks promising towards the end of January. I know it's probably not as accurate as the name suggests but man it's our only hope for thick ice right now!
> 
> 
> If the ice gods are listening, I'll gladly take thin ice too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fully expecting to be on good ice in a couple weeks. I will be poking around this weekend as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

My sting nose minnows arrived today. Can’t wait to use em they look like they should work excellent. Got one of the new peanut bunkers to try too. Hoping to have some ice i can get on soon or gonna lose my mind lol.


----------



## King-Fish

So terrible at trolling people you list the weather for Florida or somewhere. Get a life dude. You honestly have nothing better to do?


----------



## fishwithsons

King-Fish said:


> My sting nose minnows arrived today. Can’t wait to use em they look like they should work excellent. Got one of the new peanut bunkers to try too. Hoping to have some ice i can get on soon or gonna lose my mind lol.
> View attachment 461443


Where did you find these? I might have to order a few. Also, do you plan on tipping that with a maggot or use it as is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

King-Fish said:


> So terrible at trolling people you list the weather for Florida or somewhere. Get a life dude. You honestly have nothing better to do?


Notice how when he lost one account he got super active on the other. Such a terrible troll. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Ordered them directly from thunder mist lure company. I watched some videos on them and people slam perch and walleye with them on Erie and inland lakes. Asked in here about them and kit and couple others said they work. That was enough for me to order! The videos I watched they were catching with no bait tipped however I’m gonna throw meat on there for better odds. Probaly put a minnow head on and snap the body off


fishwithsons said:


> Where did you find these? I might have to order a few. Also, do you plan on tipping that with a maggot or use it as is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

After hitting the spillway this morning I went past W branch onRS road, still a few bays iced over still. Saw the two holes where Kit was fishing , so it won’t take much to strengthen it back up. Not cold enough to make ice but not warm enough to melt it. Next week it dropping...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

snag said:


> After hitting the spillway this morning I went past W branch onRS road, still a few bays iced over still. Saw the two holes where Kit was fishing , so it won’t take much to strengthen it back up. Not cold enough to make ice but not warm enough to melt it. Next week it dropping...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We will be back before you know it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> Temps are warming
> View attachment 461444


Just like I said before your a dirty little troll. A potential online predator. Run an tell your attorney I said that.  BUM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

brad crappie said:


> The video was r rated cause of language , my god fearing wAys don’t permit me to watch them kind of videos!


Brad, I’m just pissed i wasted 8 minutes of my life watching and I’ll never get it back.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Brad, I’m just pissed i wasted 8 minutes of my life watching and I’ll never get it back.


Shut up you had the lotion out the whole time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Any ice fishing video at this point I’m happy to watch lol. Been watching minndak outdoors and Wisconsin fisherman which are great channels to watch on YouTube recently but it’s depressing seeing them fishing on good thick ice in Wisconsin,Minnesota, and the Dakota’s. Big ole perch though make you drool


----------



## bobberbucket

King-Fish said:


> Any ice fishing video at this point I’m happy to watch lol. Been watching minndak outdoors and Wisconsin fisherman which are great channels to watch on YouTube recently but it’s depressing seeing them fishing on good thick ice in Wisconsin,Minnesota, and the Dakota’s. Big ole perch though make you drool


Do you use Facebook? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Nope not on Facebook. Or any social media besides this site and a morel mushroom site. I watch those YouTube channels on roku tv as we did away with high prices of cable.


----------



## bobberbucket

King-Fish said:


> Nope not on Facebook. Or any social media besides this site and a morel mushroom site. I watch those YouTube channels on roku tv as we did away with high prices of cable.


Too bad I was going turn you on to icefishing unfiltered. Lots of way up north folks and it’s wild! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Will look into it


----------



## King-Fish

Lmao they mention chicks with fish about 5 times in profile. That’s enough to get you to take a peak anyways


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Actually wasn’t mine, was my buddies. Majority of my ice gear is still in storage believe it or not and I didn’t have a chance before Friday to get it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a certain weight I should look for when making or buying one?


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> Notice how when he lost one account he got super active on the other. Such a terrible troll.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Bud Crankit packed up and went to Florida since the ice is not safe, just FYI. Sure gonna miss him. Wealth of info. He’ll be back in the Spring


----------



## King-Fish

That makes sense as to why your posting weather from a place your buds at...come on dude you act like your a helmet wearing crayon eater with your nonsense.


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> My Bud Crankit packed up and went to Florida since the ice is not safe, just FYI. Sure gonna miss him. Wealth of info. He’ll be back in the Spring


Your other account is nothing more than this


















Nothing but numbers. Notice how The web view shows it as read only . Indicating YOUR crankit account is restricted to read only NOT COMMENT in the first photo. 

Because YOU are a stalking online PREDATOR! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Notice how he was all Chatty Cathy until the FACTS come out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> Notice how he was all Chatty Cathy until the FACTS come out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s not my posting boy! ?? Don’t know whatcha takin bout. Back to business, hopefully next week brings a DEEP freeze for us ice crazy’s


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> That’s not my posting boy! ?? Don’t know whatcha takin bout. Back to business, hopefully next week brings a DEEP freeze for us ice crazy’s


You should leave your busted. Your not cat fishing anyone here! You’ve contributed nothing to this thread and site but BS. 

Don’t come in here and tell me to get back to business little piss ant troll boy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> You should leave your busted. Your not cat fishing anyone here! You’ve contributed nothing to this thread and site but BS.
> 
> Don’t come in here and tell me to get back to business little piss ant troll boy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better watch, you’ll be given a Va ca with that remarks good buddy


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> Better watch, you’ll be given a Va ca with that remarks good buddy


Go ahead Hit the mommy button BUM! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

So, seriously how heavy of a spud should someone carry?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> So, seriously how heavy of a spud should someone carry?


Everyone has their preference I prefer my heavy narrow spud. Most commercial spuds on the market have an ice chisel head. Remember it is designed to cut ice so it takes some getting used to. 

Get a spud and play with it you will learn. Call me when you get one I’ll show you. It only matters what it feels like in your hand. As far a actually using one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Me personally I can’t just pick up anyone’s spud and use it with enough confidence to bet my life. It’s one of them “ This is my spud there are many like it but this one is mine “ sorta things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

MM is definitely sounding an awful lot like someone else. Calls Dave bud and boy just like someone else did until they got atleast a time out.


----------



## muscleman

Evinrude58 said:


> MM is definitely sounding an awful lot like someone else. Calls Dave bud and boy just like someone else did until they got atleast a time out.


Well Sir Carl, when r wee gonna hit the ice? I wood like to meet ya and catch em. Next week should be good for sum icing


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> Your other account is nothing more than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but numbers. Notice how The web view shows it as read only . Indicating YOUR crankit account is restricted to read only NOT COMMENT in the first photo.
> 
> Because YOU are a stalking online PREDATOR!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Damn boy!! Scotland Yard will be calling you.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Everyone has their preference I prefer my heavy narrow spud. Most commercial spuds on the market have an ice chisel head. Remember it is designed to cut ice so it takes some getting used to.
> 
> Get a spud and play with it you will learn. Call me when you get one I’ll show you. It only matters what it feels like in your hand. As far a actually using one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I was talking to a contractor at work that had a few at home he may want to get rid of. Wasn't sure how heavy one should be.


----------



## Evinrude58

I use one of the red chisel type. I did modify it as it has a gaff hook on it. I bent the hook as I felt it was a bit dangerous when using it as a spud bar.


----------



## Fish2Win

Now hear me out!! I say we have something like “Ice FightClub” or “Ice Thunderdome” like 2 men enter 1 man leave kinda sH%#. Bobberbucket vs whatever keyboard name he goes by this week. Whoever loses has to bait and take off the other person’s fish for a day and loser is permanently Ogf banned for life. No new handles or names. We need this guys!! Has to happen on early ice, no more then 2.75”. Gotta have some extra fear factor in there somewhere. Let me know


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> Well Sir Carl, when r wee gonna hit the ice? I wood like to meet ya and catch em. Next week should be good for sum icing


Sorry no catfishing the men here including Dr Carl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Now hear me out!! I say we have something like “Ice FightClub” or “Ice Thunderdome” like 2 men enter 1 man leave kinda sH%#. Bobberbucket vs whatever keyboard name he goes by this week. Whoever loses has to bait and take off the other person’s fish for a day and loser is permanently Ogf banned for life. No new handles or names. We need this guys!! Has to happen on early ice, no more then 2.75”. Gotta have some extra fear factor in there somewhere. Let me know


No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Just got approval from legal, looking into pay perview with polar co doing the filming. I’ll get back asap


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Just got approval from legal, looking into pay perview with polar co doing the filming. I’ll get back asap


 Screw that I want it on my channel! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Just got approval from legal, looking into pay perview with polar co doing the filming. I’ll get back asap


I want exclusive rights and it’s a done deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Cool Dave promoted me to Dr. and me with just a couple Bachelors degrees.


----------



## One guy and a boat

muscleman said:


> Well Sir Carl, when r wee gonna hit the ice? I wood like to meet ya and catch em. Next week should be good for sum icing


You still have time to hit Erie. All docks are open. Get that ranger out

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

guys, i love to talk ice fishing but this fella mm keeps chimming in and spoils our conversations. just dont reply to his posts because thats what he wants. to get under your skin.just dont reply and maybe he will go away like a cockroach when you turn on the lights. and maybe if he is a muscleman he can go lift weights or something and let us talk about something we love


----------



## Fish2Win

cement569 said:


> guys, i love to talk ice fishing but this fella mm keeps chimming in and spoils our conversations. just dont reply to his posts because thats what he wants. to get under your skin.just dont reply and maybe he will go away like a cockroach when you turn on the lights. and maybe if he is a muscleman he can go lift weights or something and let us talk about something we love


We need ice Thunderdome to happen!!!! Hit the subscribe button


----------



## Fish2Win

I can’t see mm posts? Probably a good thing but what’s going on? Did Mizny call yet?


----------



## Evinrude58

I loved the ignore feature it makes your life so "Stanless".🙃


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> I can’t see mm posts? Probably a good thing but what’s going on? Did Mizny call yet?


 No calls yet I’m still waiting on that

“BIG TIME LAWSUIT “ 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning friends & lurking losers. I see we are hovering at the freezing mark this morning. Still holding out hope those temperatures take a little dive. 

Didn’t make it to check out any icy locations yesterday opted to do some soft water fishing instead. First place I got to the water was up muddy an moving I had to put my waders on an go through the flooded woods to get to where I wanted to fish. 

Didn’t even get a bite. Moved on to another location didn’t need the waders but once again the water was up an chocolate milk no bites there either so I called it a day. 

I probably should have went and checked the ice like I had originally planned. I saw several bodies of water with some ice in protected areas I’m gonna investigate a little further today. 

Hopefully my spud strikes something I can fish on that would be great! 

Best of those headed out today. Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

FREEZE BABY FREEZE!!!!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> No calls yet I’m still waiting on that
> 
> “BIG TIME LAWSUIT “
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your good man BB. You provide that " troll" with the thought of out witting you and the moderators and then he or she is off to the dungeon for some more nerdy plans. I remember last ice season getting a timeout for a question about him or her which I thought was legitimate but guess it wasn't. Oh well. Unless things change today surgery will be tomorrow and hopefully back will be all better.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Your good man BB. You provide that " troll" with the thought of out witting you and the moderators and then he or she is off to the dungeon for some more nerdy plans. I remember last ice season getting a timeout for a question about him or her which I thought was legitimate but guess it wasn't. Oh well. Unless things change today surgery will be tomorrow and hopefully back will be all better.


Totally valid question as the individual seems pretty emotionally unstable. like a scorned woman!  I guess in this day an age however IT self identifies is fine. Whatever IT is sure spends a lot of time stalking an trying way too hard. 

Good luck tomorrow! I’m glad your pain will finally be taken care of. I’ll be thinking of you tomorrow while I’m out doing whatever hopefully ice fishing! 

If you get bored while your laid up call me. 

As soon as your back in fishing shape we’re gonna go smack some gills! An we’re taking [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] with us! If I gotta use a vacation day I will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Totally valid question as the individual seems pretty emotionally unstable. like a scorned woman!  I guess in this day an age however IT self identifies is fine. Whatever IT is sure spends a lot of time stalking an trying way too hard.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow! I’m glad your pain will finally be taken care of. I’ll be thinking of you tomorrow while I’m out doing whatever hopefully ice fishing!
> 
> If you get bored while your laid up call me.
> 
> As soon as your back in fishing shape we’re gonna go smack some gills! An we’re taking [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] with us! If I gotta use a vacation day I will.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely on my bucket list, thanks.


----------



## bobberbucket

Getting on the ice somewhere today is on my bucket list! But I’m not super confident in it happening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

From the sounds of it doesn't seem to be too healthy. Too much rain in my oplnlon but with the following 8 day night time temps with no snow it might toughen up a bit for you "slender anglers" on the all ready ice that's out there but it didn't look to promising for the open water hardening up. Spud,spud,spud! Good luck.


----------



## flyphisherman




----------



## joekacz

flyphisherman said:


> View attachment 461481


Very good guide lines but not guarantees . Spud,spud,spud. Thanks for the reminder on thickness.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Very good guide lines but not guarantees . Spud,spud,spud. Thanks for the reminder on thickness.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Thanks to all of you for the insight on the spud. I appreciate it.


----------



## flyphisherman

I use a mille lacs ice chisel (52") that I'm quite fond of.


----------



## flyphisherman

Bprice1031 said:


> Thanks to all of you for the insight on the spud.











Jiffy Mille Lacs Chisel One Piece 52in 3542


Jiffy Ice Drills Mille Lacs Chisel One Piece 52`` 3542 The Jiffy Mille Lacs Ice Chisel was inspired by a handmade ice chisel used on the legendary Minnesota fishing lake; Mille Lacs. It uses the same technology as all Jiffy ice blades and enables the user to do things no spud bar can match...




www.reedssports.com


----------



## brad crappie

Extra weight with sled I don’t bother with spud , I know if it’s ready!!!


----------



## Fish2Win

brad crappie said:


> Extra weight with sled I don’t bother with spud , I know if it’s ready!!!



To swim or not to swim!! Seems like spud bars are way to heavy to carry.🤔🤦‍♂️


----------



## brad crappie

Fish2Win said:


> To swim or not to swim!! Seems like spud bars are way to heavy to carry.🤔🤦‍♂️


Yep for this ole man


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Yep for this ole man


That’s why got got them magic floating pants!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Biggest factor wet spots was my f up! I use a spud bar to break open holes on docks !


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Biggest factor wet spots was my f up! I use a spud bar to break open holes on docks !


“Exploiting the docks” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianSipe17

This looks more promising mid January... lows in single digits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

Hey thought you guys might get a kick out of out of the license plate I seen today









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

brad crappie said:


> Extra weight with sled I don’t bother with spud , I know if it’s ready!!!





brad crappie said:


> Yep for this ole man





brad crappie said:


> Biggest factor wet spots was my f up! I use a spud bar to break open holes on docks !


Remember that one time you used your body to open up the hole so you could fish out of at mosquito? And those two other guys fell in trying to save you? I agree, you like to swim more than spud...


----------



## bobberbucket

Out on the Neo Hardwater right now! It’s pretty sketchy. I’ve found around 2 to 2.75” 
inches of ice shore is rough. Starting in 10fow. I’ll have a report later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> Out on the Neo Hardwater right now! It’s pretty sketchy. I’ve found around 2 to 2.75”
> inches of ice shore is rough. Starting in 10fow. I’ll have a report later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Careful, the googan pirates will come hijack your spot!


----------



## Bprice1031

johnboy111711 said:


> Careful, the googan pirates will come hijack your spot!


They already know that spot because BB fishes with all of them!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> They already know that spot because BB fishes with all of them!


Are you referring to the syndicate as googan pirates? Shame shame.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727

Quite a bit of ladue was iced over this morning when I drove by. Couldn't tell how thick at 70 mph. Still gives me hope that our nighttime lows will keep adding to it!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

The cold is going to be barreling down! They are calling for several rounds of polar vortex starting late next week and into feb! Fishing on ice will be going down all over! Looking FANTASTIC guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Hey BB no pics today??


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB no pics today??




















So far not much in the way of pictures. I caught two ok gills and a dink perch. I have to keep moving because of the pooling water. It’s getting colder by the second so I’m sure this stuff is going to firm up this week. So far I’ve located three places to ice fish in NEO that should be fishable until the big freeze comes or the next warm up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

For a spud bar...I use a 5ft piece of rebar. Put a pool noodle or pipe insulation as a 2ft handle attached using zip ties and wrap the whole piece in duct tape. Works awesome and super cheap.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> So far not much in the way of pictures. I caught two ok gills and a dink perch. I have to keep moving because of the pooling water. It’s getting colder by the second so I’m sure this stuff is going to firm up this week. So far I’ve located three places to ice fish in NEO that should be fishable until the big freeze comes or the next warm up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the ole sagging ice syndrome .


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Are you referring to the syndicate as googan pirates? Shame shame.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got shamed? How does it feel? It probably would've been worse if it was Swone. 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Evinrude58

Every time I see that ice chart I can't help but think how big a spud bar would Godzilla need.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> So far not much in the way of pictures. I caught two ok gills and a dink perch. I have to keep moving because of the pooling water. It’s getting colder by the second so I’m sure this stuff is going to firm up this week. So far I’ve located three places to ice fish in NEO that should be fishable until the big freeze comes or the next warm up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you wanna tell us anything Bobberbucket???
Pink pole and pink chair, just wondering. We can still be friends probably #2020comingoutparty


----------



## muscleman

His favorite color. Lol


----------



## Evinrude58

wouldn't that be #2021comingoutparty ?


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice fans!- 34 YUCK! I like it below 32. Temperatures appear to be trending in the right direction slowly. I’ve been hearing a lot of chatter in regards to the polar vortex splitting hopefully that plays out in our favor! 

I was very happy to get out on the hardwater yesterday even tho the bite was less than stellar. They were super picky they would fly up an sit on my jig an just stare at it forever. Most of the time they wouldn’t even strike. I could call them in I could raise them but I couldn’t get much commitment out of them. Caught 3 dinks and missed a bunch of fish I should have had but I was lacking in the hook set department. 

Ice was thin 2-2.75” couldn’t fish any one spot too long as the pooling water was a nuisance. Shore ice was rough but I was able to get on and off without the assistance of a board. 

Not sure if I’ll get out today I’ve got a few things to do. But if by chance I get a chance I’ll be out with my spud somewhere. 

Best of luck to those headed out today positive vibes & lips on hooks!

FREEZE BABY FREEZE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Look at that it dropped 2 degrees in an hour. That’s more like it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

This popped up on my photo timeline from 2018. I can almost smell the hotdogs cooking... C'mon 2021 ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> This popped up on my photo timeline from 2018. I can almost smell the hotdogs cooking... C'mon 2021 ice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Timeline memories taunting me as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Had a chance to sneak out got all set up and damn if I didn’t leave my bait at home. Hopefully it won’t take me too long to rectify the situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Evinrude58 said:


> wouldn't that be #2021comingoutparty ?


Yup Carl your right!!! I’ve been laying in bed since last year with COVID-19. My bad


----------



## bobberbucket

Here’s one for you [mention]joekacz [/mention]! I hope your surgery went well I’m thinking about you out here today! 

It’s not much but it’s a start.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

We are at our home inspection now. Bobber you'd be in heaven up here. Its lakes everywhere where you look. Probably over 20+ lakes within 5 miles!


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> We are at our home inspection now. Bobber you'd be in heaven up here. Its lakes everywhere where you look. Probably over 20+ lakes within 5 miles!
> View attachment 461588


And look at all that beautiful ice too! Pure paradise and y’all even got rec stores! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Here’s one for you [mention]joekacz [/mention]! I hope your surgery went well I’m thinking about you out here today!
> 
> It’s not much but it’s a start.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's about time for you to have one of those great days on the ice!


----------



## loomis82

Look up White Lake Michigan. You'll crap your pants with all the lakes to fish


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Here’s one for you [mention]joekacz [/mention]! I hope your surgery went well I’m thinking about you out here today!
> 
> It’s not much but it’s a start.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got ants in my house bigger than that thing where them pigs dave quit F in around


----------



## muscleman

Yeah that was a dink for sure. You better start drilling more holes and jump holes. You might located them bulls that way. I would never sit on a hole for hours for small gills


----------



## bobberbucket

[ATTACH

‘Twas a fun couple hours on the ice. Nothing but bunch of dinks today. I really didn’t mind as I wasn’t planning on keeping anything anyway. Steady action on the vex was good enough for me. Probably caught 20 gills 4-6.5” and a 5”crappie. All fish came on a tungsten jig an waxworm. Ice was 2-2.75 it didn’t make any overnight but did firm up a bit. I didn’t have much trouble with pooling today.

Watched the snowmelt off the ice it revealed the spooky looking scene underneath which I expected. There was some open water about 500 yards away and the wind was pushing it in the direction of the bay I was fishing hopefully it doesn’t screw up the progress.
As I was leaving I ran into [mention]c. j. stone [/mention] in the lot. Was great chatting with you. Looking forward to getting out with you in the future.

Cant wait till we get some ice making temps to thicken things up!

Edit: sorry about the duplicate photos sometimes it does that from my browser.


----------



## BudIce

Solid Pics Bobber, glad you’ve been able to get out so much!! I’ve yet to drop a line so love seeing the hardcore’s and their catch🎣


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning cold lovers. - I see we’re starting out the day at the freezing mark. Likely not making any ice at the moment but not losing any either. Sure hope we get some teens and single digits to make some more ice out there! Those nights in the 20s will preserve what’s out there but we need more! Especially since what’s out there is mighty thin. FREEZE BABY FREEZE . 

I’m not sure if I’ll make it out poking around anywhere today. I pushed off a few things yesterday because I just had to go fish ! 

But if I do get get a chance to get out an ride a berg today I’ll be on it. & there will be a report. Id love to get in my 2nd icing of 2021 & 7th ice adventure of the season.

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes and all that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

More fond memories. I wish I had me a time machine right about now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> More fond memories. I wish I had me a time machine right about now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude that’s my picture IBJ!!! I gave you those fish that afternoon. That’s dirty fishing bro.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Dude that’s my picture IBJ!!! I gave you those fish that afternoon. That’s dirty fishing bro.


 Definitely not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Considering that’s my old frabill shack an 8” laser In front & that picture came from private water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Latest weather prediction is in ten days or so a northern cold snap is coming and teens at night and the twenty’s daytime. Not much snow either to screw ice making up . Sounds great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

bobberbucket said:


> Considering that’s my old frabill shack an 8” laser In front & that picture came from private water.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Another one from that awesome day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> Latest weather prediction is in ten days or so a northern cold snap is coming and teens at night and the twenty’s daytime. Not much snow either to screw ice making up . Sounds great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can’t wait to be able to fish everywhere!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Should be able to make it out tomorrow morning finally. Busy past few weeks. Bring on that cold snap! The sooner the better!


----------



## muscleman

Bring on the cold. I’m tired of seeing past pic! I want to see 2021 pics. C’mon cold !!!!


----------



## John Boat

muscleman said:


> Bring on the cold. I’m tired of seeing past pic! I want to see 2021 pics. C’mon cold !!!!


I certainly hope all of you get your ice wish so you can burn off some energy and put your phones down while you catch your targeted species. Thanks for the entertainment though!!!


----------



## Workingman

I always schedule a day or 2 off work in winter as something to look forward to. I use the day in Hope's of being on the ice (central ohio).
I had 1/14 penciled in. Now I'm gonna move it to the first week of Feb. Seems like forecasts are finally looking up! Can't wait.!!!


----------



## johnboy111711

John Boat said:


> I certainly hope all of you get your ice wish so you can burn off some energy and put your phones down while you catch your targeted species. Thanks for the entertainment though!!!


They don't put those phones down to fish! worse than teenagers!


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> They don't put those phones down to fish! worse than teenagers!


They still catch more fish with one hand on the phone than some do from the couch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> They still catch more fish with one hand on the phone than some do from the couch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats deep, is that like saying you miss 100% of the fish that don't bite?


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> Thats deep, is that like saying you miss 100% of the fish that don't bite?


Hard telling I’m only catching about 5% of those that do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

I always use vaca days on feb to be off valentines day and presidents day. NY always has the fish for free weekend then! So one way or another ill be fishing 3 out of 4 days then


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Outasync said:


> I always use vaca days on feb to be off valentines day and presidents day. NY always has the fish for free weekend then! So one way or another ill be fishing 3 out of 4 days then


NY has crazy covid restrictions right now just FYI. May want to keep an eye on that and possibly go to MI instead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Yeah if theres local ice i wont need to travel. Next weekend i plan on finding some ice or a dock to finally wet a line and dust off my marcum


----------



## muscleman

No evidence of ice on Lake Cable ! Let’s freeze baby🕺🕺🤟🤟


----------



## Lil' Rob

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> NY has crazy covid restrictions right now just FYI. May want to keep an eye on that and possibly go to MI instead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bet they do! I'm in Long Island now for work...I fall under the classification of "essential worker"...I have to carry documentation with me...and I still have to jump through hoops...mandatory forms to fill out, military personnel checking for paperwork as you get off of the plane...all of which still yields phone calls, text messages, calls to my hotel, etc. Apparently things just got a bit more strict for me as well...so, we'll what comes next...can't really talk about it more than this...don't want to give any bad info...personally, I wouldn't even consider going into NY state right now for pleasure...but that's just me.


----------



## Bprice1031

Come on BB, I know you left the house today??????


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Come on BB, I know you left the house today??????


I have not set foot outside all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I have not set foot outside all day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got the Covid again????? 😱☠😱☠


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You got the Covid again?????


Nah I just got the lazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Nah I just got the lazy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good! That's what I was hoping for!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning Ice fans! - 27 to start things off not great but Won’t complain at least it’s below freezing. I’m sure some of those protected areas with ice cover are getting pretty stiff!  

Depending on how things go I might get to go poke around a bit this afternoon. If I don’t make it out traipsing around today I’ll get back at it on Monday. I’ll probably sit the weekend out as usual. 

I’m sure some will hit the ice this weekend. I know some of syndicate will be. 

I can’t wait till the BIG FREEZE arrives & we can get all over these lakes! Soon we will have no limits on where we fish. Nearly every inch of every lake will will be walkable! . 

There will be shack towns in all the usual areas & shacks of solitary anglers less into socializing dotted all across the frozen lake surface. It’s gonna be a sight to see I’ve seen it before and I can’t wait to see it again!  

BRING ON THE COLD!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

It's just around the corner, loving the extended forecast. We shall be punching holes in our favorite spots real soon.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> It's just around the corner, loving the extended forecast. We shall be punching holes in our favorite spots real soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I’m ready!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

No kidding 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> No kidding
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


You fixing to do some poking around this weekend? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Oh yes I am, have to steal the wife's vehicle. Had to put the truck in the shop. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Oh yes I am, have to steal the wife's vehicle. Had to put the truck in the shop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I can’t wait to hear about your adventure! Maybe snag a little fish porn for us thirsty’s stuck a home? Lol  Do it up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Only problem is it's still going to be limited I'm sure, but it's coming. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Throwback with [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] ‘Twas a good day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Only problem is it's still going to be limited I'm sure, but it's coming.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


No doubt I’m just glad there’s a little out there to play on until the BIG ONE shows up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Absolutely 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Lil' Rob said:


> You bet they do! I'm in Long Island now for work...I fall under the classification of "essential worker"...I have to carry documentation with me...and I still have to jump through hoops...mandatory forms to fill out, military personnel checking for paperwork as you get off of the plane...all of which still yields phone calls, text messages, calls to my hotel, etc. Apparently things just got a bit more strict for me as well...so, we'll what comes next...can't really talk about it more than this...don't want to give any bad info...personally, I wouldn't even consider going into NY state right now for pleasure...but that's just me.


I heard they won’t let shanty’s on the ice in ny, COVID restrictions.... that’s going a bit over board


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> I heard they won’t let shanty’s on the ice in ny, COVID restrictions.... that’s going a bit over board


That sounds like not much fun. Never catch me driving hours to bucket fish in the wind. I’m sure some would still they can have that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

If I get a chance to check today I’ll be interested in how ice conditions are shaping up in those areas that have remained covered. 

If anyone else gets boots on the ice today please give a thickness report. 

Feel free to leave out location details NEO is fine with me. I’m only interested in ice production reports and quality of the ice. Not adding pressure to anyone’s favorite fishing areas. 

If you happen to fish and wish share your results please do. Good luck everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

You guys should have listened to Crankit. He predicted ice will be good in mid January and every one called him names, and ridiculed the good fella. He was right again. Ice fishing is on the way next week !!! 🕺🕺🕺🤟. He said he misses all the name calling. NOT. He and his family are enjoying the sunshine state for those who care. 
Good Riddens


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> You guys should have listened to Crankit. He predicted ice will be good in mid January and every one called him names, and ridiculed the good fella. He was right again. Ice fishing is on the way next week !!! . He said he misses all the name calling. NOT. He and his family are enjoying the sunshine state for those who care.
> Good Riddens


Stan your such a bad troll. I cannot wait until all of your accounts are banned! 

Everyone watch out for this potential online predator!    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

No Stan you have multiple accounts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

I love waking up to see all the puddles in the yard frozen solid. My neighbors pond has finally frozen over usually a week after the fun starts!


----------



## muscleman

Outasync said:


> I love waking up to see all the puddles in the yard frozen solid. My neighbors pond has finally frozen over usually a week after the fun starts!


that’s what Crankit said. The middle of January but everyone was opposed to his prediction. He would say “I told ya so”


----------



## Outasync

All i remember crankit saying was something about all the fun you can have in the public restrooms at lake arthur if you hang out long enough.


----------



## One guy and a boat

muscleman said:


> You guys should have listened to Crankit. He predicted ice will be good in mid January and every one called him names, and ridiculed the good fella. He was right again. Ice fishing is on the way next week !!! . He said he misses all the name calling. NOT. He and his family are enjoying the sunshine state for those who care.
> Good Riddens


We're aware of the weather down there from the report you accidentally posted last week. And from what I've seen these guys have been out on the ice the last week or so. So you're wrong again.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Since I personally have been out on the ice 4 times already this season and others have been out even more it is a good thing we didn't listen to Stan as we would have missed a bunch of ice fishing. If we had listened to him last year nobody would have gotten on the ice and yet we got out. I was out 5 times last year but only because when we had ice I had some things that stopped me getting out as much as I would have liked. If he said it was raining I would have to check it out myself because in reality it would probably be sunny out, The only time the truth comes out of his mouth is when it is closed.


----------



## lureluzer

Me and a buddy did a little recon today. Walked on some super sketchy ice. The first place that we checked was pretty bad but made it to 11fow again. Met some ogf guys out there a week or 2 ago. It's 2" of basically junk ice. I'd fish it with other people but probably not by myself. The second spot was a couple miles away that other guys were fishing a couple weeks ago. Much better ice but you can only make it out to 5fow. Not sure if I'll get the long or short rod out tomorrow. 
Spot 1 









Spot 2









I'd say where they were if it wasn't dangerous.


----------



## muscleman

One guy and a boat said:


> We're aware of the weather down there from the report you accidentally posted last week. And from what I've seen these guys have been out on the ice the last week or so. So you're wrong again.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


He was talking about good solid safe ice where you can drive sleds and 4 wheelers out onto. He wasn’t wrong.


----------



## muscleman

Evinrude58 said:


> Since I personally have been out on the ice 4 times already this season and others have been out even more it is a good thing we didn't listen to Stan as we would have missed a bunch of ice fishing. If we had listened to him last year nobody would have gotten on the ice and yet we got out. I was out 5 times last year but only because when we had ice I had some things that stopped me getting out as much as I would have liked. If he said it was raining I would have to check it out myself because in reality it would probably be sunny out, The only time the truth comes out of his mouth is when it is closed.


So none of the ice thickness is consistent right? 2-21/2 inches is not good!! So are you out today? on thin ice


----------



## lureluzer

Shh


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> Me and a buddy did a little recon today. Walked on some super sketchy ice. The first place that we checked was pretty bad but made it to 11fow again. Met some ogf guys out there a week or 2 ago. It's 2" of basically junk ice. I'd fish it with other people but probably not by myself. The second spot was a couple miles away that other guys were fishing a couple weeks ago. Much better ice but you can only make it out to 5fow. Not sure if I'll get the long or short rod out tomorrow.
> Spot 1
> View attachment 461670
> 
> 
> Spot 2
> View attachment 461671
> 
> 
> I'd say where they were if it wasn't dangerous.


Thank you for the accurate first hand report! 

We need some ice growing temps to hurry up. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

lureluzer said:


> Me and a buddy did a little recon today. Walked on some super sketchy ice. The first place that we checked was pretty bad but made it to 11fow again. Met some ogf guys out there a week or 2 ago. It's 2" of basically junk ice. I'd fish it with other people but probably not by myself. The second spot was a couple miles away that other guys were fishing a couple weeks ago. Much better ice but you can only make it out to 5fow. Not sure if I'll get the long or short rod out tomorrow.
> Spot 1
> View attachment 461670
> 
> 
> Spot 2
> View attachment 461671
> 
> 
> I'd say where they were if it wasn't dangerous.


Nice report lure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

Awesome report


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Shhh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

X3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

I did some scouting out at a favorite place near WB. Unfortunately the shore is an inch at best so I can't even step out. My wife came out with me but got a call that the dog needed to go to the vet before we got to the lake so I said just leave me here and I'll find something to do.... Now I'm stuck! Hopefully she comes back today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> I did some scouting out at a favorite place near WB. Unfortunately the shore is an inch at best so I can't even step out. My wife came out with me but got a call that the dog needed to go to the vet before we got to the lake so I said just leave me here and I'll find something to do.... Now I'm stuck! Hopefully she comes back today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks only 2-2.5” max off shore from the phots. Thanks for the 1st hand accurate report! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Ice









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


 But are they biting? Looks like it’s not gained or lost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Hadn’t been on here for a while, good to see that the more things change, the more they stay the same!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I like to ice fish. Big fan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Man, that forecast just won’t give us a break


----------



## swone

I’m actually glad to be so busy at work, at least I have something to do to pass the time.


----------



## swone




----------



## swone




----------



## swone




----------



## swone




----------



## swone




----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

swone said:


> Man, that forecast just won’t give us a break


What forecast are you looking at swone? Lookin A okay to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

One year ago today


----------



## fishwithsons

swone said:


> View attachment 461703
> 
> One year ago today


Nice. Fun to catch through the ice. Was this Ohio?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Michigan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Swone you need some ice therapy.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning boys! - It’s feeling freezy outside  I’m sure some of those covered areas are firming up. might have e even made a little ice last night although I’m sure if it did it was only a little. Every little bit counts around here! 

I don’t know about y’all but I’m ready for an ARCTIC SMACKDOWN!  

I’ll be out of the game until Monday. Best of luck to those headed out today! Please drop a conditions & catch report if ya make it out. 

Again no need to provide location details in the open forum nothing good comes of it. NEO public or private water is good enough. 

Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning boys! - It’s feeling freezy outside  I’m sure some of those covered areas are firming up. might have e even made a little ice last night although I’m sure if it did it was only a little. Every little bit counts around here!
> 
> I don’t know about y’all but I’m ready for an ARCTIC SMACKDOWN!
> 
> I’ll be out of the game until Monday. Best of luck to those headed out today! Please drop a conditions & catch report if ya make it out.
> 
> Again no need to provide location details in the open forum nothing good comes of it. NEO is good enough.
> 
> Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ice ice baby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Ice ice baby
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir! You getting after it somewhere today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Yes sir! You getting after it somewhere today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goal is to find something somewhere! Vex is charged and I’m ready to rock. I’ll be checking a few lakes with protected coves hoping to stumble upon anything. Last resort will be dock fishing but I think we will find something. Won’t be searching till late morning. Time for bed now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Goal is to find something somewhere! Vex is charged and I’m ready to rock. I’ll be checking a few lakes with protected coves hoping to stumble upon anything. Last resort will be dock fishing but I think we will find something. Won’t be searching till late morning. Time for bed now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bruh you know where to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

[mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] Your 5am bedtime is killing me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

On the road 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> On the road
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Go smack um up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> On the road
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Get um Kit! Put the whoop down on Carl! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Get um Kit! Put the whoop down on Carl! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL! Don’t be picking one brother over another that’s cold  shame shame!  We want them both to put whoopins on everyone else first! Then Kit can whoop on Carl some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

It's game on

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Thanks guys will be in touch 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> It's game on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Damn I miss my truck this jeep not enough room

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Damn I miss my truck this jeep not enough room
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Did you stuff it full of fishing gear? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Packed like a sardine can

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Get that " W " for the home team guys. Good luck today.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Get that " W " for the home team guys. Good luck today.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Good Luck to you as well in your endeavors today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Ahhhhh better now just had breakfast for the brain

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Jjanda get some of those toothy fishes

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Scouting this morning around PLX. Do a lil spudin' too. Will post findings & pics.


----------



## bobberbucket

Gotta love that early morning temp drop!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Ewww its cold outside😏


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Ewww its cold outside


What I heard you say Was: 

” gee guys it feels great outside can’t wait till it’s -12 out there!” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Hahaha...I'm doing the robotic ice dance at work right now. Yo Bassknuckles....this should be our theme song on the ice. Hahaha. We should totally break out there and do some windmills. 


swone said:


>


----------



## muscleman

Gosh I wished it would go below freezing


----------



## kit carson

On the board









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> On the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


 Get um! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

allwayzfishin said:


> Hahaha...I'm doing the robotic ice dance at work right now. Yo Bassknuckles....this should be our theme song on the ice. Hahaha. We should totally break out there and do some windmills.


I agree, my back spin wld be off the chain on that ice, need to hook some speakers up in the shanty and it’s game on


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> I agree, my back spin wld be off the chain on that ice, need to hook some speakers up in the shanty and it’s game on


Maybe some lazer lights and a smoke machine too


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

icebucketjohn said:


> Scouting this morning around PLX. Do a lil spudin' too. Will post findings & pics.


I'm headed towards CLR soon to check that out. I'll let you know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingful

Got on a pond this morning in Geauga County. Right at 4 inches. Half white half clear but the white was hard. Got a handfull of small gills.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> What I heard you say Was:
> 
> ” gee guys it feels great outside can’t wait till it’s -12 out there!”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know me to well already  just got new eskimo bibs and the rest of the stuff i ordered. Them bibs are the bees needs got knee pads and are toasty im F ing ready. I'm planning on my crappie G spot when its thick enough. If you want to make a little trip i can show you where all them 13"+ crappie i get all spring are I'm just not that savvy on the hard water but know the spots


----------



## set-the-drag

fishingful said:


> Got on a pond this morning in Geauga County. Right at 4 inches. Half white half clear but the white was hard. Got a handfull of small gills.


You must be up the street from me! Everything by me is locked with the white garbage. Not bold enough for that it scares me i am running out of luck cards my ass will go through. Im down to 7 on the 9 lives!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Out here about to check ice and realize I forgot my float suit at home. Safety first on thin ice. Headed 30 mins back home to get them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Out here about to check ice and realize I forgot my float suit at home. Safety first on thin ice. Headed 30 mins back home to get them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Plenty of ice up here in Michigan! 5in or so


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Won’t let me upload pics. Currently on 3.5” of ice. Fluctuates a lot. Spud spud spud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> Plenty of ice up here in Michigan! 5in or so
> View attachment 461739





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Won’t let me upload pics. Currently on 3.5” of ice. Fluctuates a lot. Spud spud spud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I stopped out at Congress Lake and it was only about 2 right off the dock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

set-the-drag said:


> You know me to well already  just got new eskimo bibs and the rest of the stuff i ordered. Them bibs are the bees needs got knee pads and are toasty im F ing ready. I'm planning on my crappie G spot when its thick enough. If you want to make a little trip i can show you where all them 13"+ crappie i get all spring are I'm just not that savvy on the hard water but know the spots


Bobber can’t make it, so I’ll be filling in for him. Not my decision, it’s all Dave’s. Pm me and we’ll work it out.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Bobber can’t make it, so I’ll be filling in for him. Not my decision, it’s all Dave’s. Pm me and we’ll work it out.


You saw he had them new knee pads an couldn’t stop yourself! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Public water today! Ice ranged 1-3.5” managed a few fish but overall a slow bite. Can’t argue, any day on the ice is a great one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Nice work [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] Thanks for the report 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

shanty’s on Chautauqua


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...I have <NOT> iced fished in over 35 years plus...and at that time was a little pond out near Aurora shores that I ventured on and tomahawk a hole in ice and that was that.

...got some gear here and there and a couple friends that are into it like you all here. Give me a run down of absolute must have to take them footsteps from land to hard water please.

I bought some polar picks from Mark's and have a spud bar. I don't really need the fishing side of it...as I got a small tackle shop accumulated for all seasons. 

I'm talking safety stuff mostly here and maybe whatever experience you all have had early in your ice adventures. Only good can happen here as this can be a bit of a refresh for some...

Are these picks worthy? Maybe post some ice picks and other gear you all use/got...

Thanks,
Don.


----------



## bobberbucket

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...I have iced fished in over 35 years plus...and at that time was a little pond out near Aurora shores that I ventured on and tomahawk a hole in ice and that was that.
> 
> ...got some gear here and there and a couple friends that are into it like you all here. Give me a run down of absolute must have to take them footsteps from land to hard water please.
> 
> I bought some polar picks from Mark's and have a spud bar. I don't really need the fishing side of it...as I got a small tackle shop accumulated for all seasons.
> 
> I'm talking safety stuff mostly here and maybe whatever experience you all have had early in your ice adventures. Only good can happen here as this can be a bit of a refresh for some...
> 
> Are these picks worthy? Maybe post some ice picks and other gear you all use/got...
> 
> Thanks,
> Don.
> View attachment 461757


Congratulations on being post number 4,000!   

Those picks will absolutely save your life! As far as other must have items: a spud bar, 50ft length of rope, a whistle, a waterproof bag for your phone, towel, change of clothes, a buddy to throw you the road preferably. 

There are other items I’m just rattling off some important ones I’m sure others will chime in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Float suit is a good investment if you really start liking ice fishing. Which tends to happen when people Ice fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Love it! 

Got alot of that. Kinda always have been a safety kinda guy with a first aid kit and whatnot...do alot of solo fishing and have had some situations where I had to take a minute and google <hook> extracting lol. 

I would never at this time of my upcoming ice fishing adventures would go solo. Fished along time so far in my life and only last 4 to 5 years have kept at it throughout winter ... or atleast till the last river within 50 miles of my driveway was frozen lol.

4,000...hell yeah!

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...I look at like this with a float suit...

If I can spend 1 arm and 1 leg on a great pair of simms waders/boots/socks...I could get a great float suit. Trust me when I bought those waders and put them to the water...best money spent as when I was out there waist deep catching fish and sometimes not ... It was awesome to still be out in the water and doing what we all love.

Don.


----------



## fishingful

set-the-drag said:


> You must be up the street from me! Everything by me is locked with the white garbage. Not bold enough for that it scares me i am running out of luck cards my ass will go through. Im down to 7 on the 9 lives!


I am up the street from punderson. I spuded and drilled the pond plus had my striker gear on. It's only 5 feet deep so I would be good anyway. Wating to get on the 10 foot deep pond.







Drug the shanty out and nocked off the cobwebs.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Don't venture onto the ice without Cleats & a Safety Rope


----------



## fishingful

I had a rope tied to a tree tonight and threw it across the pond i was fishing. Just in case. Its chest deep but still


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...can't make out how to post a video from you tube.

But if you all have seen/follow...Milliken fishing. He has an excellent experience with falling off a dock and into very cold water. For me with watching video I don't have that ... he is a dumb ... I take away alot of valuable information. It's a great video with alot of lessons.

You can never have too much information.
Don.


----------



## Evinrude58

A cheap alternative to a float suit is to wear a life vest under your jacket.


----------



## Evinrude58

Really didn't seem to be a lot of posts today. Thought there would be more since I had 200 text notifications during the tournament today.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## jay2k

Dude with the pink rod. And the reel that came with it!! You crack us up man.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - 23 to kick things off this morning should be doing a good job firming things up in some of these neo spots. 

I doubt it built much last night but it’s entirely possible that some already covered areas gained a bit overnight .  

I’m sure some will be out poking around today. Looking forward to the reports as the ice continues to grow across the area. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes , Dry legs, lit flashers & lips on hooks!


I’m ready for the BIG FREEZE! Bring it!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Come on COLD! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

They were saying major cold by this weekend, but where did it go? Hope this is not like last year, where it keeps getting to the point it never comes until March and by then too late. Even going to hit 40 on Thursday. 

Vortex is definitely in Europe and Asia.


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> They were saying major cold by this weekend, but where did it go? Hope this is not like last year, where it keeps getting to the point it never comes until March and by then too late. Even going to hit 40 on Thursday.
> 
> Vortex is definitely in Europe and Asia.


It’s taking it’s time for sure. The future continues to look good for ice everywhere.  I’m happy right now in my area that there’s places that have good enough ice for me to fish until the freeze arrives. And should remain that way given the forecast, 

just gotta hope for the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

bobberbucket said:


> It’s taking it’s time for sure. The future continues to look good for ice everywhere.  I’m happy right now in my area that there’s places that have good enough ice for me to fish until the freeze arrives. And should remain that way given the forecast,
> 
> just gotta hope for the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true. Think positive!


----------



## Bprice1031

I didn't see a report from IHD yesterday..... I wonder if he slept all day?? 🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## muscleman

I’m heading out with my flat bottom boat today since it’s warming up nicely. I’ll post some pics later on. Good look to all the ice crazies and be safe. Wear cleats and bring a safety rope!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I didn't see a report from IHD yesterday..... I wonder if he slept all day??


Scroll back up Bill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

I completely missed that one.


----------



## bobberbucket

Edit: The link didn’t work. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Talked to the guy that lives behind our house again today and said lake we have access to is really good for crappie and gills. Some big bass and few pike. Once we get settled in the house anyone wanting to venture up to Michigan let me know. Can get you on the lake and no Michigan fishing license required bc its a private lake!


----------



## Fish2Win

loomis82 said:


> Talked to the guy that lives behind our house again today and said lake we have access to is really good for crappie and gills. Some big bass and few pike. Once we get settled in the house anyone wanting to venture up to Michigan let me know. Can get you on the lake and no Michigan fishing license required bc its a private lake!


I’m ready loomis, just say the word.🤷‍♂️


----------



## loomis82

We close between jan 22 and 25th. In between now and then we get our new septic in. Wont take us long to move in. I'm taking a week off work to do it but will really only take two or three days at most. Should be in and good by early Feb. Should still have a couple good week's of hardwater fishing. I'll let you know for sure


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> I’m ready loomis, just say the word.


I’m riding with you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> Talked to the guy that lives behind our house again today and said lake we have access to is really good for crappie and gills. Some big bass and few pike. Once we get settled in the house anyone wanting to venture up to Michigan let me know. Can get you on the lake and no Michigan fishing license required bc its a private lake!


Congrats on landing the house by the way! I really do gotta check out some of those lakes up north. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Hopefully we get it lol. Its a go as of now but nothing is final until we get the keys. We got bad luck lmao!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> It’s taking it’s time for sure. The future continues to look good for ice everywhere.  I’m happy right now in my area that there’s places that have good enough ice for me to fish until the freeze arrives. And should remain that way given the forecast,
> 
> just gotta hope for the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you make it out today BB? Got home Saturday from St. Vincent Charity Hospital. Long healing process,3 months with a brace and another 6 months of complete healing so hopefully more pics from you and the rest of the gang will keep me going I enjoy them all . You better do the Mich. trip lots of lakes to choose from with good pan fishing. Stay safe and spud,spud,spud.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Did you make it out today BB? Got home Saturday from St. Vincent Charity Hospital. Long healing process,3 months with a brace and another 6 months of complete healing so hopefully more pics from you and the rest of the gang will keep me going I enjoy them all . You better do the Mich. trip lots of lakes to choose from with good pan fishing. Stay safe and spud,spud,spud.


I didn’t get out today. Glad your home & in the healing phase!  

We will definitely work on getting some fish porn out soon to keep your spirits up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Good luck with the rehab, hope all goes smoothly, ice is coming and so are the pics

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Duuber

loomis82 said:


> We close between jan 22 and 25th. In between now and then we get our new septic in. Wont take us long to move in. I'm taking a week off work to do it but will really only take two or three days at most. Should be in and good by early Feb. Should still have a couple good week's of hardwater fishing. I'll let you know for sure


I hope the best for you in settling in up in Gods country. I am a displaced Michigander that came to Ohio to earn a living. Lived north east of you near Walkerville. Once you get settled in, suggest you scout around inland. There are enough lakes in that area, you could not fish them all in an ice season if you fished a different one ever day.


----------



## loomis82

Thank you! That's the plan to fish a bunch hard and soft water. Ive heard of Walkerville... not far from Pentwater? Northwest though... unless there's two walkervilles?


----------



## Duuber

loomis82 said:


> Thank you! That's the plan to fish a bunch hard and soft water. Ive heard of Walkerville... not far from Pentwater? Northwest though... unless there's two walkervilles?


May be I misunderstood, I thought you were getting property near White Lake. Yes sir, the Walkervile area I am refering is east of Pentwater/ Hart area.


----------



## loomis82

This White Lake area


----------



## Duuber

No sir, that is not the area I was referencing. The area I thought you were talking about was the Whiehall / Montague area on the west side of Michigan. Still the same, looks like you are fortunate and hope the best for you.


----------



## bobberbucket

Happy Monday freeze buddies! It’s 28 an feeling great out there. I know we have a couple warm nuisance days coming. Before some dbag comes to remind us. . 

It’s alright though with the night time temperatures and the future weather predictions the show will go on and on an on my friends! By Saturday the magic really starts kicking! 


I’m ready do some scouting today maybe even a little fishing!  If I happen to do some fishing and there happens to be fish there will be some fish porn!  

Best of luck to those headed out today. Positive vibes , Dry legs , & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I was just scrolling through some of the craziest news . [mention]crappieboo420 [/mention] What happen to your boys man? I never thought I’d wake up today an see Cleveland browns headed to KC!  













https://www.clevelandbrowns.com/news/resilient-browns-blitz-steelers-with-historic-1st-quarter-win-big-to-advance-to-?fbclid=IwAR26KDtpQbzg8MkONLthsfR-DxtLeoANt7rp2vQy731GisDBULa9gLKIQa0




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I was just scrolling through some of the craziest news . [mention]crappieboo420 [/mention] What happen to your boys man? I never thought I’d wake up today an see Cleveland browns headed to KC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clevelandbrowns.com/news/resilient-browns-blitz-steelers-with-historic-1st-quarter-win-big-to-advance-to-?fbclid=IwAR26KDtpQbzg8MkONLthsfR-DxtLeoANt7rp2vQy731GisDBULa9gLKIQa0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't like that one.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I can't like that one.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Firmed up pretty good!


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 461827
> 
> Firmed up pretty good!


 Get um! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

Possibly a crazy question but has anyone tried using a kayak on top of thin ice? So I was thinking last about putting my flat bottom kayak on 1" ice or so and pushing myself out to fish or possibly thicker ice where I could stand. Is that too crazy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDUCK

fishwithsons said:


> Possibly a crazy question but has anyone tried using a kayak on top of thin ice? So I was thinking last about putting my flat bottom kayak on 1" ice or so and pushing myself out to fish or possibly thicker ice where I could stand. Is that too crazy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AH YEAH IT IS


----------



## johnboy111711

here is a good video for kayak fishing on ice.


fishwithsons said:


> Possibly a crazy question but has anyone tried using a kayak on top of thin ice? So I was thinking last about putting my flat bottom kayak on 1" ice or so and pushing myself out to fish or possibly thicker ice where I could stand. Is that too crazy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

On the board! On the hardwater with F2W report back later. Ice 2-3” 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat

fishwithsons said:


> Possibly a crazy question but has anyone tried using a kayak on top of thin ice? So I was thinking last about putting my flat bottom kayak on 1" ice or so and pushing myself out to fish or possibly thicker ice where I could stand. Is that too crazy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!! Tip over factor


----------



## Workingman

Hey muscleman,,,,, where's those pics you promised us?????


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> On the board! On the hardwater with F2W report back later. Ice 2-3”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some BEAUTIES!!


----------



## fishwithsons

johnboy111711 said:


> here is a good video for kayak fishing on ice.


Hahaha! Nice video, that dude is crazy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Dink city

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Better than not catching anything, nice to see you out there on the hardwater 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Was a fun afternoon at the office! 

Managed to stick a some fish and have some laughs with F2W. I started off strong but began to struggle . That’s about when F2W kicked the afterburners on he put the beat down on me by double digits! 

He had some sorta secret weapons he was hiding from me lol. 

Fished depths from 9-12 ft with the most action coming out of 10.5 fow. Visibility was around 7ft. 

F2W must have drilled 80 holes and never fished one more than 10min. His stick an move style is very productive. It proved once again to be much more effective than my hole sitting although I did move around some. 

Ran into lureluzer out doing the thing. Nice to see ya out there! 

Ice was pretty decent in regards to firmness. It varies a lot between 2-3.5” mostly 2 - 2.5 once your on the black stuff. Shore ice was pretty dang good! 

All in all was a great day on the ice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

thats how i fish, i will pop holes all day. i never sit more than 5 min. in a hole if not catching anything. i figured that out years ago while fishing mosquito, you can fish a hole and not get a bite but move 5 ft. and its on. the structure is scattered out there and if your 5 ft. of of it....nothing. plus it keeps me in shape


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> thats how i fish, i will pop holes all day. i never sit more than 5 min. in a hole if not catching anything. i figured that out years ago while fishing mosquito, you can fish a hole and not get a bite but move 5 ft. and its on. the structure is scattered out there and if your 5 ft. of of it....nothing. plus it keeps me in shape


He was leaving them biting in holes an trying to find a better grade of fish. I took full advantage of those ran through abandoned holes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

most of the time when i get close to one of my spots i will pop 3 holes 10 ft. apart and fish each one, and then pop a few more. then i will go back and fish each hole every 20 min. because fish move but in cold water they dont move as fast and as much during the warmer weather. and i dont shanty fish....if i did pretty sure i would have the door wore off of it


----------



## kit carson

Funny you say that bobber, my buddy I fish with all the time is very impatient and is off the running all the time, I take my time and hardly ever drill a hole thanks to him. Many times I have called him back to a area he already tried when I found one of his holes that was on fire, lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I love sitting in my shack! I know it causes me to catch less fish but damn I love it in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I'm noticing the older I get the more I like fishing in my shack, I leave it set up, moving isn't all that bad

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I'm noticing the older I get the more I like fishing in my shack, I leave it set up, moving isn't all that bad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Man I had it 80 degrees in there. All kicked back heater was blazing baked out in there in more ways than one!. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

Congrats on all who have gone out. I have a fear of sitting on the 3inch ice with a heater and shanty and melting a hole and the ice suddenly breaking and I go in. Not sure why I have this fear as I've never had it happen and never heard of it happening.


----------



## bobberbucket

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> Congrats on all who have gone out. I have a fear of sitting on the 3inch ice with a heater and shanty and melting a hole and the ice suddenly breaking and I go in. Not sure why I have this fear as I've never had it happen and never heard of it happening.


As long as it’s not causing a lot of surface melt and the ice isn’t saggy it’s all good. I don’t usually run my heater on less than 3” it would have to be dang cold on less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

I went out with Bobberbucket Charters Llc and man did he put me on fish. I got to drill all the holes for both of us and I ended up with about 70 or so fish!!! Awesome right? Nope not one keeper fish in that garbage lake. I want my money back lol. Fished in 10’ of water with most fish hitting at 6’. Orange 4 mm schoolbus fiska did most of the damage with a fly catching it’s fair share too. I left early after making some dinner on the stove. I met musclemann in his flat bottom boat at the end the night. I should of chartered with him cause man he was slaying pigs and slobs.


----------



## kit carson

I don't have a buddy heater I get enough heat from my Coleman propane lantern. It's on a stand and no heat radiates down. It's amazing hiw.much heat you get from those lanterns.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingful

Havent seen them. My first picks were the ends of shovel handles with nails in them and a rope stringer. I still have them. The best ones are around your neck.

Baaic safety wise i have a spud, picks, flotation on, boot spikes, and a throw rope.

I wore a life jacket for years under my coat. Being the youngest i was alwats the "check that ice" guy. Especially on erie.


----------



## joekacz

Fish2Win said:


> I went out with Bobberbucket Charters Llc and man did he put me on fish. I got to drill all the holes for both of us and I ended up with about 70 or so fish!!! Awesome right? Nope not one keeper fish in that garbage lake. I want my money back lol. Fished in 10’ of water with most fish hitting at 6’. Orange 4 mm schoolbus fiska did most of the damage with a fly catching it’s fair share too. I left early after making some dinner on the stove. I met musclemann in his flat bottom boat at the end the night. I should of chartered with him cause man he was slaying pigs and slobs.


Great pics! Gotta get some Boars Head Premium hot dawgs to grill out there then the size of the fish doesn't matter. Spend all day out there ,that's living!! Stay safe and spud,spud,spud.


----------



## muscleman

Workingman said:


> Hey muscleman,,,,, where's those pics you promised us?????


Got skunked. First time ever. Fish were deep in open water. Couldn’t get a bite. Great to be out yesterday tho


----------



## muscleman

Fish2Win said:


> I went out with Bobberbucket Charters Llc and man did he put me on fish. I got to drill all the holes for both of us and I ended up with about 70 or so fish!!! Awesome right? Nope not one keeper fish in that garbage lake. I want my money back lol. Fished in 10’ of water with most fish hitting at 6’. Orange 4 mm schoolbus fiska did most of the damage with a fly catching it’s fair share too. I left early after making some dinner on the stove. I met musclemann in his flat bottom boat at the end the night. I should of chartered with him cause man he was slaying pigs and slobs.


You eat Hot Pockets. Lol


----------



## lureluzer

Good to see you guys out there and good to meet you F2W. I think I got 7 dink gills. Black pinmin with spikes. Heading to a different spot in the morning in search of bigger fish.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

muscleman said:


> Got skunked. First time ever. Fish were deep in open water. Couldn’t get a bite. Great to be out yesterday tho


Well it’s hard to not get skunked when you’re fishing from your couch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI

Anybody getting any walleye ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

KPI said:


> Anybody getting any walleye ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not enough ice in walleye spots. Soon though once it happens I’ll be targeting them here and there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McMish

Hey guys, what do you think the ice going to be after this midweek warm-up?


----------



## bobberbucket

McMish said:


> Hey guys, what do you think the ice going to be after this midweek warm-up?


Where there’s already fishable ice it’ll be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Well it’s hard to not get skunked when you’re fishing from your couch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not this guy. I was out on a local lake in a boat big boy!


----------



## muscleman

McMish said:


> Hey guys, what do you think the ice going to be after this midweek warm-up?


It’s going to deteriorate


----------



## jjanda

muscleman said:


> It’s going to deteriorate


Just like your credibility.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Just like your credibility.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


It’s hard to deteriorate from ZERO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

muscleman said:


> Not this guy. I was out on a local lake in a boat big boy!


Your mom calls me that too! What a coincidence!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

He needs to go away and leave the ice guys alone

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

This is what it was like ina boat on a inland lake on Sunday.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philfish360

That's not what are lakes look like were all open


----------



## RMK

2 farm ponds west central Ohio. 0945 to 2 including drive time. Pond number 1- consistant 3.5" of ice. Pond number 2- a little bit more sketchy with barely enough to get on around 2". No big numbers but decent quality. 1/32 black/silver spoon tipped with wax worms did the trick for me. Fish caught from 3 feet down to 13 feet down targeting the deeper water of each pond.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

RMK said:


> 2 farm ponds west central Ohio. 0945 to 2 including drive time. Pond number 1- consistant 3.5" of ice. Pond number 2- a little bit more sketchy with barely enough to get on around 2". No big numbers but decent quality. 1/32 black/silver spoon tipped with wax worms did the trick for me. Fish caught from 3 feet down to 13 feet down targeting the deeper water of each pond.
> View attachment 461885
> 
> View attachment 461888
> 
> View attachment 461893
> 
> View attachment 461894
> 
> View attachment 461895
> 
> View attachment 461896


Biggins! I love it! Fantastic work RMK!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

RMK said:


> 2 farm ponds west central Ohio. 0945 to 2 including drive time. Pond number 1- consistant 3.5" of ice. Pond number 2- a little bit more sketchy with barely enough to get on around 2". No big numbers but decent quality. 1/32 black/silver spoon tipped with wax worms did the trick for me. Fish caught from 3 feet down to 13 feet down targeting the deeper water of each pond.
> View attachment 461885
> 
> View attachment 461888
> 
> View attachment 461893
> 
> View attachment 461894
> 
> View attachment 461895
> 
> View attachment 461896


Awesome pictures! Looks like it was some great fishing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice studs! Chilly & 25 to kick things off should be another great day for exploring the hardwater.  

Hoping I can get out but I’ve got to see what the wife has planned first. Hopefully she doesn’t have anything for me to do cause I wanna go fishing!!! 

Still waiting on the polar vortex to show up an make some better areas available to fish. It’s coming it’s just taking it’s time getting here and hopefully it takes it’s time when it’s here! 

Little 3 day high temperature spike is upon us 39-43 for highs. During this little warm up everyone who go’s out needs to be vigilant in paying attention to the little details & warning signs. 

Some things to think about:

On a warm up if you crossed some thin stuff to get out and the sun starts beating & there is vegetation or black muck bottom beneath it will hold heat and cause that ice to become dangerous fast. It’s best to have multiple options for exit if possible. 

Other factors are wind in combination with the sun can really make for an unsafe situation. Ice moaning an groaning below freezing = good , Ice moaning and groaning above freezing = bad . 


I know what it’s like to get out and not be able to get back in safely. It’s a terrible feeling I hope nobody here ever has to experience it. 


Watch out for Rotten ice. Warm spells like this will cause rotten ice especially in areas with low quality ice formation to begin with. It might be 4” thick but incredibly soft you can almost shave the ice away rubbing it with a spud. It will hold your weight just fine until it decides not to! 
You can barely tap it and it will bust right through. It has been damaged by sun and water either from rain or top layers of ice melting in. It will surprise you and it will eat you up. 

Pay attention if things don’t look or feel right they are probably not. Trust your instincts if you feel uncomfortable or unsafe you probably are. 

I want everyone who wants to get out and enjoy ice fishing to do so as safety as they can. I don’t want anyone to see me out and assume it’s safe because it’s NOT. 

Always check your own ice and trust your gut! 

Ok I’m done lecturing safety this morning. Those of us with experience know safety cannot be understated. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!!!!


FREEZE BABY FREEZE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning ice studs! Chilly & 25 to kick things off should be another great day for exploring the hardwater.
> 
> Hoping I can get out but I’ve got to see what the wife has planned first. Hopefully she doesn’t have anything for me to do cause I wanna go fishing!!!
> 
> Still waiting on the polar vortex to show up an make some better areas available to fish. It’s coming it’s just taking it’s time getting here and hopefully it takes it’s time when it’s here!
> 
> Little 3 day high temperature spike is upon us 39-43 for highs. During this little warm up everyone who go’s out needs to be vigilant in paying attention to the little details & warning signs.
> 
> Some things to think about:
> 
> On a warm up if you crossed some thin stuff to get out and the sun starts beating & there is vegetation or black muck bottom beneath it will hold heat and cause that ice to become dangerous fast. It’s best to have multiple options for exit if possible.
> 
> Other factors are wind in combination with the sun can really make for an unsafe situation. Ice moaning an groaning below freezing = good , Ice moaning and groaning above freezing = bad .
> 
> 
> I know what it’s like to get out and not be able to get back in safely. It’s a terrible feeling I hope nobody here ever has to experience it.
> 
> 
> Watch out for Rotten ice. Warm spells like this will cause rotten ice especially in areas with low quality ice formation to begin with. It might be 4” thick but incredibly soft you can almost shave the ice away rubbing it with a spud. It will hold your weight just fine until it decides not to!
> You can barely tap it and it will bust right through. It has been damaged by sun and water either from rain or top layers of ice melting in. It will surprise you and it will eat you up.
> 
> Pay attention if things don’t look or feel right they are probably not. Trust your instincts if you feel uncomfortable or unsafe you probably are.
> 
> I want everyone who wants to get out and enjoy ice fishing to do so as safety as they can. I don’t want anyone to see me out and assume it’s safe because it’s NOT.
> 
> Always check your own ice and trust your gut!
> 
> Ok I’m done lecturing safety this morning. Those of us with experience know safety cannot be understated.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!!!!
> 
> 
> FREEZE BABY FREEZE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said BB!! If it stays true then the cold temps coming in w/o lots of snow with it equals GOOOD ice making,no insulation. Stay safe and spud,spud,spud.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bring on 15” of ice!!!!!!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

jjanda said:


> This is what it was like ina boat on a inland lake on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Hahaha. Not at Lake Cable !


----------



## muscleman

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Your mom calls me that too! What a coincidence!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a childish comment. Grow up !!!


----------



## muscleman

joekacz said:


> Well said BB!! If it stays true then the cold temps coming in w/o lots of snow with it equals GOOOD ice making,no insulation. Stay safe and spud,spud,spud.


Can I make an appointment with you for your ice fishing charters and skills and knowledge. I want to catch some bluegills?


----------



## muscleman

RMK said:


> 2 farm ponds west central Ohio. 0945 to 2 including drive time. Pond number 1- consistant 3.5" of ice. Pond number 2- a little bit more sketchy with barely enough to get on around 2". No big numbers but decent quality. 1/32 black/silver spoon tipped with wax worms did the trick for me. Fish caught from 3 feet down to 13 feet down targeting the deeper water of each pond.
> View attachment 461885
> 
> View attachment 461888
> 
> View attachment 461893
> 
> View attachment 461894
> 
> View attachment 461895
> 
> View attachment 461896


That’s what I’m talking about. Real size bluegill pics. Nice job!


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning ice studs! Chilly & 25 to kick things off should be another great day for exploring the hardwater.
> 
> Hoping I can get out but I’ve got to see what the wife has planned first. Hopefully she doesn’t have anything for me to do cause I wanna go fishing!!!
> 
> Still waiting on the polar vortex to show up an make some better areas available to fish. It’s coming it’s just taking it’s time getting here and hopefully it takes it’s time when it’s here!
> 
> Little 3 day high temperature spike is upon us 39-43 for highs. During this little warm up everyone who go’s out needs to be vigilant in paying attention to the little details & warning signs.
> 
> Some things to think about:
> 
> On a warm up if you crossed some thin stuff to get out and the sun starts beating & there is vegetation or black muck bottom beneath it will hold heat and cause that ice to become dangerous fast. It’s best to have multiple options for exit if possible.
> 
> Other factors are wind in combination with the sun can really make for an unsafe situation. Ice moaning an groaning below freezing = good , Ice moaning and groaning above freezing = bad .
> 
> 
> I know what it’s like to get out and not be able to get back in safely. It’s a terrible feeling I hope nobody here ever has to experience it.
> 
> 
> Watch out for Rotten ice. Warm spells like this will cause rotten ice especially in areas with low quality ice formation to begin with. It might be 4” thick but incredibly soft you can almost shave the ice away rubbing it with a spud. It will hold your weight just fine until it decides not to!
> You can barely tap it and it will bust right through. It has been damaged by sun and water either from rain or top layers of ice melting in. It will surprise you and it will eat you up.
> 
> Pay attention if things don’t look or feel right they are probably not. Trust your instincts if you feel uncomfortable or unsafe you probably are.
> 
> I want everyone who wants to get out and enjoy ice fishing to do so as safety as they can. I don’t want anyone to see me out and assume it’s safe because it’s NOT.
> 
> Always check your own ice and trust your gut!
> 
> Ok I’m done lecturing safety this morning. Those of us with experience know safety cannot be understated.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!!!!
> 
> 
> FREEZE BABY FREEZE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s all common sense. Well said


----------



## lureluzer




----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 461904


 Do it up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

As much as I find it hard to believe but MM is actually telling the truth about Lake Cable as it was 95% open on Monday morning.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> As much as I find it hard to believe but MM is actually telling the truth about Lake Cable as it was 95% open on Monday morning.


I think its about him saying he was going fishing and going to post some pictures. Either way we know what it is. 

“ In my flat bottom boat I’ll post pictures later” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

You would never want to see pics of him in his flat bottom. You would need to gouge your eyes out. Some people refer to a bathtub as a flat bottom boat just sayng.


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> I think its about him saying he was going fishing and going to post some pictures. Either way we know what it is.
> 
> “ In my flat bottom boat I’ll post pictures later”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got skunked. You’ve been skunked before right??


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

muscleman said:


> That’s a childish comment. Grow up !!!


Something grew alright, just ask your mom about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

Evinrude58 said:


> You would never want to see pics of him in his flat bottom. You would need to gouge your eyes out. Some people refer to a bathtub as a flat bottom boat just sayng.


I have a green 15ft Crestliner with a 9.9. No tub. It’s sweet


----------



## bobberbucket

I believe you didn’t say fish pictures. You just said pictures. 

You ought to know by now in this day an age it’s pictures or it didn’t happen.  Don’t blame me homie It’s society’s fault. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Something grew alright, just ask your mom about it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eww!!! another 90’s Yo Momma cracks. 🤣🤣🤣 my momma doesn’t like Farm animals like you 🐖


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

muscleman said:


> Eww!!! another 90’s Yo Momma cracks.  my momma doesn’t like Farm animals like you


She doesn’t like you either, you’re locked in the basement all the time. If you ever hear some weird noises from upstairs just know I’m nearby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> She doesn’t like you either, you’re locked in the basement all the time. If you ever hear some weird noises from upstairs just know I’m nearby
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep I knew you are a weird O 🤪


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

muscleman said:


> Yep I knew you are a weird O


I’m confused. Am I a weird O or a ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m confused. Am I a weird O or a ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s confused as well he hears all that squealing when your upstairs! He must think there’s a pig in the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m confused. Am I a weird O or a ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your both the categories


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> He’s confused as well he hears all that squealing when your upstairs! He must think there’s a pig in the house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How come u guys aren’t sitting on skim ice catching catfish bait and makin a YouTube video on how to catch 4 in gills 😂


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

muscleman said:


> How come u guys aren’t sitting on skim ice catching catfish bait and makin a YouTube video on how to catch 4 in gills


How come you are on a site about ice fishing when you don’t do it? Don’t ask stupid questions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

muscleman said:


> He’s both


Who is both? You were replying to me and said he.... therefore you must be talking about someone else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Who is both? You were replying to me and said he.... therefore you must be talking about someone else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I was referring to you. 🤪


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

muscleman said:


> No I was referring to you.


Work on your grammar next time so we can understand your attempt at trolling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031




----------



## John Boat

Bprice1031 said:


> View attachment 461926





muscleman said:


> No I was referring to you. 🤪


how about discussing ice fishing and less carping !!!!! 🙄


----------



## fishwithsons

With the ice being on the thin side, I might head to the Berlin Dam area and downstream near Lake Milton State park to see if I can find some walleye in the river. Anyone have any recent luck there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

fishwithsons said:


> With the ice being on the thin side, I might head to the Berlin Dam area and downstream near Lake Milton State park to see if I can find some walleye in the river. Anyone have any recent luck there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ice has only gotten better! For info on that you may want to head to the NEO fishing section


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

fishwithsons said:


> With the ice being on the thin side, I might head to the Berlin Dam area and downstream near Lake Milton State park to see if I can find some walleye in the river. Anyone have any recent luck there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The chutes at the Milton dam are moving pretty good lately, lots of water coming out , river below is cooking. I imagine below Berlin it’s the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice dogs & couch captains! - 28 degrees to start things off this morning not super cold but below freezing so I won’t complain. 

I’ve been hearing good things in regards to ice formation from many different sources about several neo bodies of water. I greatly appreciate all the local guys working together to passing information without over publicizing specific areas. Slowly but surely fishable ice is spreading making more opportunities available to fulfill our hardwater desires!  

I’ll be headed out later this morning to link up with some of the syndicate an chase a bite. Looking forward to walking some new water and having some laughs today! I’ll have a report later with conditions , thickness & hopefully some fish porn if I happen to get lucky and poke one or two. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes , Dry legs & lips on hooks!! 

FREEZE BABY FREEZE!!!!!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Best of luck on the hardwater today!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Best of luck on the hardwater today!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Brotha with you close by I won’t need any luck! we’ll smoke em out.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Time of the morning ladies! It’s go time! Hitting the hardwater with Kit this morning! Hoping to put a few fish top side and some on film!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Time of the morning ladies! It’s go time! Hitting the hardwater with Kit this morning! Hoping to put a few fish top side and some on film!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't you work? I have been waiting weeks for my fitness shipment and you are out here fishing instead of packing! Let's GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> Don't you work? I have been waiting weeks for my fitness shipment and you are out here fishing instead of packing! Let's GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


He’s just having a little before work quickie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> He’s just having a little before work quickie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats fine then. But I expect mandatory 12's till I start receiving my orders from july.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bang bang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Bang bang
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 !!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

That is a great looking OSP crappie!


----------



## Outasync

I need to make it up to pymie to see what the ice is doing. If neither pymie or skeeter are good to go i may have to make a drive somewhere this weekend!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Outasync said:


> I need to make it up to pymie to see what the ice is doing. If neither pymie or skeeter are good to go i may have to make a drive somewhere this weekend!


Skeeter is not. I did see a guy post pyma yesterday. Said he was on 3”. Can’t say it was legit tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

nope, thats not an osp crappie. plx crappie are darker in color


----------



## Outasync

Yeah im hearing 2 1/2 to 3 on pymie north end. I never trust measurements not done myself this time of year.... 3 inches to some is actually 1 1/2


----------



## dlancy

I was able to find 3” (measured) yesterday on a NEO lake. Ice firmed up really well and getting on was no problem. We also found no sagging or soft spots spudding out. Had the safety shammer of 2020, Swone join me. After trying a few spots with a lot of lookers, Swone pulled in a real nice perch. I ended up moving a little closer to him and we put a little smack down on perch for a couple of hours. We were fishing in 10ft of water with the perch all coming on a pimple, perch talker and a few tungsten jugs all tipped with maggots. Fish shut off at dark and the shad moved in. Ended up with 9 perch and 1 nice gill for the pan tonight.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

cement569 said:


> nope, thats not an osp crappie. plx crappie are darker in color


Stop it! you are just saying that so people say off your fish! Share brother! Those OSP crappie are for everyone! and it is only light in color because it is blending into the milky white ice!


----------



## johnboy111711

dlancy said:


> I was able to find 3” (measured) yesterday on a NEO lake. Ice firmed up really well and getting on was no problem. We also found no sagging or soft spots spudding out. Had the safety shammer of 2020, Swone join me. After trying a few spots with a lot of lookers, Swone pulled in a real nice perch. I ended up moving a little closer to him and we put a little smack down on perch for a couple of hours. We were fishing in 10ft of water with the perch all coming on a pimple, perch talker and a few tungsten jugs all tipped with maggots. Fish shut off at dark and the shad moved in. Ended up with 9 perch and 1 nice gill for the pan tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see the perch have moved into OSP, as well! great looking portage lakes perch!


----------



## bobberbucket

Shacked up with @kit carson ready to party!


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 461958
> 
> Shacked up with @kit carson ready to party!


Better be a fish party not a sausage party 🤣


----------



## set-the-drag

Looking at a pond in gates mills where im working looks pretty locked gonna check her thickness at lunch


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Better be a fish party not a sausage party


20 bucks is 20 bucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

Get em guys! And send pics!! I spudded my way out a bit on this park lake close to me. Didn’t feel comfortable enough to fish it solo, I was really hoping it’d be 3”. Hopefully I’ll get to punch a hole next week. Good luck to those out on the hard water!!


----------



## fishwithsons

I hit the ice early before work. Didn't get to fish much but hey I got a little ice fix!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

set-the-drag said:


> Better be a fish party not a sausage party 🤣


Hahaha. That’s what I was wondering! BAM


----------



## muscleman

Unfortunately some people work, but I’ll try get to PLX later for an ice report


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s pretty slow hopefully after some buddy heater hot pockets hopefully we can get them going


----------



## cement569

dont waste your time, i live 5 mins. from plx and was out there this a.m with my dog and from what i checked nothing is fishable yet. not a person on osp because it looks like someone drove a boat through there out by the channel


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 461958
> 
> Shacked up with @kit carson ready to party!


Nice set up you got going there. Hope you put some lips on hooks post up some porn! I'm a little surprise the picture is so clear. I would've thought it would be a little smoky in there by now. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Outasync

Any tricks for the buddy heater pockets mine always come out a little cold in the center but over toasted lol


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 461962
> 
> It’s pretty slow hopefully after some buddy heater hot pockets hopefully we can get them going


Lol nothing says diarrhea like a good old hot pocket! Hope kit brought the pooper bucket


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 461962
> 
> It’s pretty slow hopefully after some buddy heater hot pockets hopefully we can get them going


I see ya eating som High Protein Hot pockets 😂


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> I see ya eating som High Protein Hot pockets


Gotta keep my stamina up for your mom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> Gotta keep my stamina up for your mom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why is it, skinny dude like fat chicks? My mom weighs 300 pounds is she to small for ya


----------



## lureluzer

dlancy said:


> I was able to find 3” (measured) yesterday on a NEO lake. Ice firmed up really well and getting on was no problem. We also found no sagging or soft spots spudding out. Had the safety shammer of 2020, Swone join me. After trying a few spots with a lot of lookers, Swone pulled in a real nice perch. I ended up moving a little closer to him and we put a little smack down on perch for a couple of hours. We were fishing in 10ft of water with the perch all coming on a pimple, perch talker and a few tungsten jugs all tipped with maggots. Fish shut off at dark and the shad moved in. Ended up with 9 perch and 1 nice gill for the pan tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job. 👍

I'm guessing you guys didn't have to drill too many holes?


----------



## set-the-drag

I guess IHD the only man catching today? Bobber and kit are playing Martha Stewart ice shanty version😋


----------



## set-the-drag

Bobber how's that ice looking? Haven't checked this pond yet but curiosity is getting me riled up


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Bobber how's that ice looking? Haven't checked this pond yet but curiosity is getting me riled up


Ice looks great fishing slowww


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> Why is it, skinny dude like fat chicks? My mom weighs 300 pounds is she to small for ya


A little hogging never killed anyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> I guess IHD the only man catching today? Bobber and kit are playing Martha Stewart ice shanty version


You’re damn right. I put the whoopin down this morning. You sound surprised?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You’re damn right. I put the whoopin down this morning. You sound surprised?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any pics ?


----------



## fishwithsons

I'm headed out for some evening fishing. Anyone going to be around the Moggy area? Can't talk any of my boys into going tonight so I was hoping to fish near some others. PM me if interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Great day on the water with @kit carson! 
Didn’t catch any wales but slapped some dinks up pretty good. An caught a nice buzz. Bite was tough ice was 3ish” nice an firm 8ft as visibility. Shore ice fantastic. Saw several ogf guys outgetting their ice on. 🤘 Nice seeing everyone today @Fish2Win thanks for the loaner battery your such a swell guy! 😉

Had so much fun today might have to do it again tomorrow! 🤘🎣💪😎🤘🕺


----------



## bobberbucket

Sorry about the duplicates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You’re damn right. I put the whoopin down this morning. You sound surprised?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not surprised bra! Just happy to see someone still remembered ho to catch something bigger than bobbers goldfish 😂


----------



## cement569

caught a nice buzz with kit? i find that hard to believe...lol im itching to get out if the ice firms up next week. dont like fishing skinny ice, it restricts me from my normal spots. but all in all it looks like you guys had a good time and thats all that matters


----------



## bobberbucket

[mention]johnboy111711 [/mention]  Killing them with the truth today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Glad to finally share some ice with you today bobber, had a blast even though nothing to btag about. Nice to finally meet some real nice fellow OGFers. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Headed to that state up north in the morning for a few days of ice fishing. Hopefully I remember to take some pics.


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Glad to finally share some ice with you today bobber, had a blast even though nothing to btag about. Nice to finally meet some real nice fellow OGFers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Man I had a good time we gotta repeat soon! Next time with better size fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Headed to that state up north in the morning for a few days of ice fishing. Hopefully I remember to take some pics.


I hope you smoke em up there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Good luck evinrude, hope it's a successful trip. Have some fun!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

The night shift is on duty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

fishwithsons said:


> The night shift is on duty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost came back, got out of work early but didn’t want to do it solo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I almost came back, got out of work early but didn’t want to do it solo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go back fool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> The night shift is on duty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Get um!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Go back fool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Made it to the recliner. No turning back now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

lureluzer said:


> Nice job.
> 
> I'm guessing you guys didn't have to drill too many holes?


We didn’t and appreciated the ones already there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Fished plx today with Bobberbucket charters llc and his first mate Pounder (Kit). Fishing was fast and furious again with pigs and slobs littering the thick NE OHIO ice. I was totally Looking forward to fishing with the new internet sensation IHD but he was probably busy editing a small independent film for YouTube. I wanted so badly to be in a video slaying some donkeys with him but he had to work. Maybe next time you, me and Stan can get together. I tried to film some crappies whatcha think? Big huh


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buddies! - it’s gonna be ungodly warm today and tomorrow not enough to ruin what’s out there tho! 

I’m very confident ice fishing will continue through this little warm up. After tomorrow we should start our March to ZERO!  Bring on the ICE!

Had so much fun yesterday out on the ice with the gang I just have to go again today!  I’ll have a report later with thickness & conditions. Maybe even a little fish porn. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!

FREEZE BABY FREEZE!


----------



## muscleman

Don’t forget Hot Pockets and Vienna sausages on your venture out today for lunch


----------



## Bprice1031

Kinda surprised your not on your way out already???


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> Don’t forget Hot Pockets and Vienna sausages on your venture out today for lunch


Your mommas slapping me a big fat breakfast together! Son make sure you wash the dishes and get back in the basement before I get home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Kinda surprised your not on your way out already???


Naaa I like to see where I’m going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Naaa I like to see where I’m going.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well do it up and be safe! I'll be expecting some porn while I'm eating lunch today.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Well do it up and be safe! I'll be expecting some porn while I'm eating lunch today.


No promises 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Oddly enough it’s not raining here it’s snowing instead !   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

you guys should do well today, overcast skies and a front comming through tomorro. the fish will have their feed bags on, im sure their will be pictures today


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> you guys should do well today, overcast skies and a front comming through tomorro. the fish will have their feed bags on, im sure their will be pictures today


That’s what I was thinking.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Slow again


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> Slow again


Ice holding up good? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Yep. Edges are getting a little weak but not bad yet.


----------



## Fish2Win

lureluzer said:


> Yep. Edges are getting a little weak but not bad yet.


Are you where I think you are?


----------



## BrodyC

Got some skim ice over most ponds and small gravel pit lakes down south here. Looks like the next couple weeks are gonna stay cold maybe we can start building something.


----------



## lureluzer

Fish2Win said:


> Are you where I think you are?


Yep. I dink crappie and 1 dink gill. Buddy has 2 decent perch on the ice. Sloooow


----------



## brad crappie

Taking boat out and screwing up the ice


----------



## bobberbucket

[ATTACH ]Here’s a little brunch time porn. Life is good report later .


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462014
> [ATTACH ]Here’s a little brunch time porn. Life is good report later .


Good size Crappie. Git s'more!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462014
> [ATTACH ]Here’s a little brunch time porn. Life is good report later .



Thanks Dave. This is the last thread I look at before I go back to work for the afternoon. Nice crappie.


----------



## lureluzer

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462014
> [ATTACH ]Here’s a little brunch time porn. Life is good report later .


Nice. Find some new ice?


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462014
> [ATTACH ]Here’s a little brunch time porn. Life is good report later .


Atta boy!!


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> Nice. Find some new ice?


New ish slightly used ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Weeding through tons of dinks but getting a few ok fish. Action is up an down!🔥🎣🤘😎


----------



## kit carson

Getum buddy 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Any suggestions on where to head saturday? Doesnt look like anything local so going to be exploring some new waters


----------



## johnboy111711

heard of some fishable ice in the mountains near PA/ maryland border.


----------



## Outasync

I hear sugar lake in pa is fishable. Have never been on the ice there but id at least get out


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Outasync said:


> I hear sugar lake in pa is fishable. Have never been on the ice there but id at least get out


Saw that on ice report


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Outasync said:


> Any suggestions on where to head saturday? Doesnt look like anything local so going to be exploring some new waters


Hoping to be out local on Sunday morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

check out high point lake.


----------



## muscleman

Outasync said:


> Any suggestions on where to head saturday? Doesnt look like anything local so going to be exploring some new waters


You can go to mogadore where everyone is fishing at


----------



## johnboy111711

muscleman said:


> You can go to mogadore where everyone is fishing at


where is that? Portage lakes?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

muscleman said:


> You can go to mogadore where everyone is fishing at


After we stop by your moms?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Is his moms the place with the billboard that says hog heaven?


----------



## bobberbucket

Outasync said:


> Is his moms the place with the billboard that says hog heaven?


That’s it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Outasync said:


> Is his moms the place with the billboard that says hog heaven?


Bingo, that’s the one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Sweet ill meet u all there saturday morning before we hit the holes


----------



## bobberbucket

Now for the details. Fished 10-3:45 Today was one of those days I’ve been wanting to have. Not because I was catching monsters but because the bite was fire! non stop up and down! . Caught 80+gills & 9 crappie. 

Kept 20. 19 gills and one crappie.
Fish were caught jigging in 10fow visibility majority of them on a tungsten jig an waxie some on a small silver pimple and a waxie . One Gill was caught on a #6 circle hook with a minnow. That was the only fish caught on the minnows. 

Now for the bad news: 
Ice was 2-3” soft and going down hill quick. It was much stronger when I went out than when I came back. It was still firm but getting very brittle. Hopefully tonight and tomorrow aren’t too rough on it the scene was turning ugly when I left. Only saw two guys fishing all day they were still out when I left.

All in all I had a ball!


----------



## muscleman

Outasync said:


> Sweet ill meet u all there saturday morning before we hit the holes


I heard there is a fat blonde hair girl with chimp munk cheeks who works there. She’ll give u all the fish u can handle 🤣🤣🤮


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462035
> 
> 
> Now for the details. Fished 10-3:45 Today was one of those days I’ve been wanting to have. Not because I was catching monsters but because the bite was fire! non stop up and down! . Caught 80+gills &
> 9 crappie.
> 
> Kept 20. 19 gills and one crappie.
> Fish were caught jigging in 10fow visibility majority of them on a tungsten jig an waxie some on a small silver pimple and a waxie . One Gill was caught on a #6 circle hook with a minnow. That was the only fish caught on the minnows.
> 
> Now for the bad news:
> Ice was 2-3” soft and going down hill quick. It was much stronger when I went out than when I came back. It was still firm but getting very brittle. Hopefully tonight and tomorrow aren’t too rough on it the scene was turning ugly when I left. Only saw two guys fishing all day they were still out when I left.
> 
> All in all I had a ball!
> [/QUOTE I had a ball to. Awesome time with the blonde hair hog


----------



## bobberbucket

We’re trying to talk fishing in here without your mouth. Make sure you finish those dishes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

yep dave you had a jim dandy of a day. i love those non stop action days but time flys by so fast. next thing you know its time to git for home. i just hope it freezes up good next week, im down to 2 meals of fish in the freezer


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> yep dave you had a jim dandy of a day. i love those non stop action days but time flys by so fast. next thing you know its time to git for home. i just hope it freezes up good next week, im down to 2 meals of fish in the freezer


You called it this morning! They were bananas even with the sun beating down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Pimping your sister now?


----------



## cement569

i love days like this, i remember a few years back sitting on mosquito in a sweatshirt on 16 in. and it was 50 degrees and the gills and crappie were non stop. i could have kept 50 easy but only kept 20


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> i love days like this, i remember a few years back sitting on mosquito in a sweatshirt on 16 in. and it was 50 degrees and the gills and crappie were non stop. i could have kept 50 easy but only kept 20


I was in the shack blacked out with the heat & the vex glowing. I didn’t come outside of it for 5.5 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462014
> [ATTACH ]Here’s a little brunch time porn. Life is good report later .





bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462035
> 
> 
> Now for the details. Fished 10-3:45 Today was one of those days I’ve been wanting to have. Not because I was catching monsters but because the bite was fire! non stop up and down! . Caught 80+gills & 9 crappie.
> 
> Kept 20. 19 gills and one crappie.
> Fish were caught jigging in 10fow visibility majority of them on a tungsten jig an waxie some on a small silver pimple and a waxie . One Gill was caught on a #6 circle hook with a minnow. That was the only fish caught on the minnows.
> 
> Now for the bad news:
> Ice was 2-3” soft and going down hill quick. It was much stronger when I went out than when I came back. It was still firm but getting very brittle. Hopefully tonight and tomorrow aren’t too rough on it the scene was turning ugly when I left. Only saw two guys fishing all day they were still out when I left.
> 
> All in all I had a ball!


Enjoyed the pics and now you enjoy some gillie crispy fillet on a sandwich bun with tartar sauce and finely shredded lettuce and cold brew. Think we may pull some walleye fillet tomorrow and do the same minus the sweet flavor or iced gills. Mix that crappie in there somewhere it will be ok. LOL


----------



## cement569

wow 5.5 hrs.? as i said before im a moble ice fisher. if i sat that long in one spot my son and cousin would come and see if rigormortis had set in yet....lol


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Enjoyed the pics and now you enjoy some gillie crispy fillet on a sandwich bun with tartar sauce and finely shredded lettuce and cold brew. Think we may pull some walleye fillet tomorrow and do the same minus the sweet flavor or iced gills. Mix that crappie in there somewhere it will be ok. LOL


Not me I almost never keep gills my neighbor wanted some. He was happy for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> wow 5.5 hrs.? as i said before im a moble ice fisher. if i sat that long in one spot my son and cousin would come and see if rigormortis had set in yet....lol


I had no reason to leave. The only time the screen would go blank was when I was baiting up and as soon as the jig hit the water again it would lite right up! They were crazy aggressive every drop multiple fish flying for the jig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

How did you ever find that glorious spot?🤔🤔🤔


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> How did you ever find that glorious spot?


Top secret. I’ll teach you how  I seem to remember someone needing a refresher about it’s location not long ago...... maybe that guy drilled it out for me days ago.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice buds - Nasty warmish 37 this morning . Thankfully we will drop back below freezing tonight & start firming up again not a moment too soon!

That sun really put a beat down on the ice yesterday. Its likely very dangerous out there today. It was going downhill fast! 

I’ll probably survey the scene in a couple locations today. I probably won’t fish tho I’m not feeling fishing soft saggy alligator ice. 

Just gonna scout an see what we’re gonna have left to work with.

Conditions are ripe for someone to get killed out there. So if you choose to step off the shore somewhere. You better have that safety gear & spud , spud , spud! 

Best of luck to those headed out today. Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!


----------



## Bprice1031

........


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> ........


I don’t know exactly what your expecting to see given the conditions. Your gonna have to quench your thirst for fish porn scrolling reruns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Wasn't looking for porn, but was surprised that there hasn't been a comment since yours this morning.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Wasn't looking for porn, but was surprised that there hasn't been a comment since yours this morning.


Stop it you know your always looking for porn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Cordless Propane Radiant Heater 

Anyone using these Dewalt heaters? I was thinking about ditching my buddy for one. It’s got a fan & usb charging ports. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

I seen those and considered it until i seen what it says they weigh. 14 lbs!


----------



## bobberbucket

Outasync said:


> I seen those and considered it until i seen what it says they weigh. 14 lbs!


I really liked that it runs on 20v drill battery’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

i kinda liked it until i seen the price....wow


----------



## Outasync

My biggest gripe is its black and yellow


----------



## bobberbucket

I think I’ll just stick with my buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

bobberbucket said:


> I really liked that it runs on 20v drill battery’s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The way I read it was that you still had to have a propane tank connected...the battery just operates the fan, light, etc.


----------



## muscleman

Outasync said:


> I seen those and considered it until i seen what it says they weigh. 14 lbs!


It’s only 3.5 lbs heavier than the Mr Buddy heater?


----------



## Outasync

I mostly use my little buddy so thatd be a big upweight


----------



## cement569

when i saw the price on it and some reviews i almost swallowed my tongue, considering i paid $8 bucks for my buddy heater at an estate sale and only fired one time before i bought it


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> when i saw the price on it and some reviews i almost swallowed my tongue, considering i paid $8 bucks for my buddy heater at an estate sale and only fired one time before i bought it


I’ll give you $18 for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

naw im good


----------



## muscleman

Anyone ice fishing. Where is all the fish porn?


----------



## fishwithsons

Has anyone used a Work Sharp to sharpen auger blades? Any tricks to getting them razor sharp again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> Has anyone used a Work Sharp to sharpen auger blades? Any tricks to getting them razor sharp again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of auger?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

StrikeMaster Lazer Ice Auger Blade Sharpener


Product DetailsKeep those auger blades in tip-top shape with the StrikeMaster Lazer Ice Auger Blade Sharpener! This sharpener is perfect for touching up auger blades to keep them in top cutting shape. Keeping your ice auger blade razor sharp is the most crucial factor in auger performance. The...




www.fishusa.com





I used one of these on my lazer a few times before I got my nils. It worked good for touching them up. But it won’t help if they are damaged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

💯


----------



## set-the-drag

fishwithsons said:


> Has anyone used a Work Sharp to sharpen auger blades? Any tricks to getting them razor sharp again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just buy new blades save yourself the frustration i bought the strike master and it sharpened them enough to plow a dozen holes to just crap back out. I am not a novice around sharpening or blades of any kind been doing it my whole life its just tough to resharpen a single edge blade by hand unless your using a sharpening file and at that point the time and labor into it better off buying blades. I replaced last year after 4 years of decent use it just makes sense in my mind


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

muscleman said:


> Anyone ice fishing. Where is all the fish porn?


There’s some of your mom out there that I’ve seen that’s definitely “fishy”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462106
> 
> 💯


Homie you ain't out in no god damn rivers lol its a blistering 80 in your shanty. White boy please.... Last time you were standing in cold water was when your foot popped through at the edge of the lake 😋


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Homie you ain't out in no god damn rivers lol its a blistering 80 in your shanty. White boy please.... Last time you were standing in cold water was when your foot popped through at the edge of the lake


No I get in them rivers too when there’s no ice to be fished. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I damn near drowned wading last winter lost my GD phone that day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I stop at hard water F that river stuff only time im in that below 40° is chasing bambi


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> There’s some of your mom out there that I’ve seen that’s definitely “fishy”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I damn near drowned wading last winter lost my GD phone that day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How'd today go? Hopefully in a few weeks ill come join you for a day finally. Work is slowing so i can take a day off i got to get out soon. Starting to go a little crazy!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> How'd today go? Hopefully in a few weeks ill come join you for a day finally. Work is slowing so i can take a day off i got to get out soon. Starting to go a little crazy!!!


Didn’t get out today. With the way things looked yesterday when I came off the ice yesterday I’m giving it a rest for a few Days. I’ll probably see if there’s somewhere stiff enough to hop on Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Guy....... Stiff enough the hop on lol


----------



## fishwithsons

set-the-drag said:


> Just buy new blades save yourself the frustration i bought the strike master and it sharpened them enough to plow a dozen holes to just crap back out. I am not a novice around sharpening or blades of any kind been doing it my whole life its just tough to resharpen a single edge blade by hand unless your using a sharpening file and at that point the time and labor into it better off buying blades. I replaced last year after 4 years of decent use it just makes sense in my mind


Yeah, I tried before with a regular sharpener and I screwed them up. I was hoping the work sharp would make it easier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> What kind of auger?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Mora hand auger. Replacement blades were like $37 from Moggy Bait and Tackle. Not bad really if you get multiple seasons out of them. I was just hoping to be able to sharpen a back up set.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Stop and see how much marks are bet he is quite a bit cheaper

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

kit carson said:


> Stop and see how much marks are bet he is quite a bit cheaper
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


I've heard you guys talk about him before. I might take a ride out there tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> I've heard you guys talk about him before. I might take a ride out there tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won’t be disappointed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

When you go there I have a feeling you will be getting quite a bit more than just blades, lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

kit carson said:


> When you go there I have a feeling you will be getting quite a bit more than just blades, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


If that's the case I'll leave the wife at home! I've been thinking about a new ice rod and reel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

better off buying new blades, over the years i paid to have mine re- sharpened twice and they came back razor sharp but after a few uses the dulled back up quick. they make after market blades for the mora auger but cant think of the name. my cousin bought them and says they cut good....$18.00


----------



## jackal_727

fishwithsons said:


> Has anyone used a Work Sharp to sharpen auger blades? Any tricks to getting them razor sharp again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use sandpaper. Here's a good how to video. 









Video: How to Sharpen Ice Auger Blades


The Fur Hat Ice Tour How-To Series is brought to you by ESKIMO. One of my favorite elements of ice fishing is prospecting around with a sled in tow, trying to find fish, generally turning the surface of a frozen lake into Swiss cheese. Punch a hole, drop the sonar transducer, drop the jig, jig...




www.themeateater.com


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning friends of the frigid! Starting things off right around freezing and a little below in some areas. It’s only gonna reach 34 today good deal! 
It’s all down hill from here! Take a look at that cold coming! Things are looking pretty good for ice formation! Real nice ice not just shallow bays. I thinks we’re fixing to be everywhere!  
With the forecast I have zero doubts I’ll be back on the hardwater Monday. 

The real question is how many inches of ice can we stack up before the he weather turns vicious on us again. I’d love to see 8-10” out there but I’d be happy with 6. Either way we’re on the verge of great icefishing and I’m totally pumped!!!!!

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks! 

FREEZE BABY FREEZE!!!!!!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Today is definitely out for drilling holes
Sunday is questionable
Monday is a possibility.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Today is definitely out for drilling holes
> Sunday is questionable
> Monday is a possibility.


I’ll bet some holes are drilled out there today. Not by me. 
Sunday I know there’s a 100% chance some will drill some holes. Again not me lol 

Monday I know 100% some holes will be drilled. By me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Forecast is looking good for you ice guys finally. I'm hoping you guys can get out there and start posting some fish pics. We're even getting some ice down here, just enough to mess us up. (3/4" in the backs of the creeks and shallow bays) 
I smoked the crappie on Thursday (open water), I switched to minnows vs jigs. Once the water drops below 40 degrees the jig bite slows way down.









I'm hoping I can still get a few more trips in this year if the water at the launch ramps stay open.
Anyway it's your guys time of the year, go get them.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> Forecast is looking good for you ice guys finally. I'm hoping you guys can get out there and start posting some fish pics. We're even getting some ice down here, just enough to mess us up. (3/4" in the backs of the creeks and shallow bays)
> I smoked the crappie on Thursday (open water), I switched to minnows vs jigs. Once the water drops below 40 degrees the jig bite slows way down.
> View attachment 462146
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I can still get a few more trips in this year if the water at the launch ramps stay open.
> Anyway it's your guys time of the year, go get them.


 Nice mess there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Random thought by my calculations [mention]Karl wolf [/mention] should be getting paroled soon. Wonder what he’s been up to out on them roads.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Ice has been found! The syndicate will be at it in the morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Ice has been found! The syndicate will be at it in the morning!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Do it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

Mark's B&T was a good suggestion. I'm ready to go for the big ice next week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Had a feeling you would like that baitshop 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Breaking news-Don’t eat pepperoni Hot Pockets in the shanty for awhile. They are being re-called for possible glass particles in them.


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> Random thought by my calculations [mention]Karl wolf [/mention] should be getting paroled soon. Wonder what he’s been up to out on them roads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bobber.... Karl said he won’t be back on ogf... he’s on a Facebook page, life w/o parole for kw


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Back again with the second video of 2021! Hope y’all enjoy, featuring mr kit carson in the background!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Bobber.... Karl said he won’t be back on ogf... he’s on a Facebook page, life w/o parole for kw


Well dang I was looking forward to some while I was banned stories.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Back again with the second video of 2021! Hope y’all enjoy, featuring mr kit carson in the background!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I watched it was good stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> Well dang I was looking forward to some while I was banned stories.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I know he’d have a few to cover!


----------



## King-Fish

Nice video. Love seeing the perch. That a Swedish pimple or a dinner bell spoon from frostbite? Ordered some dinner bells few days ago waiting for them to come. Those minndak outdoor guys smack perch and walleye with em. Enjoyed the video IHD!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

King-Fish said:


> Nice video. Love seeing the perch. That a Swedish pimple or a dinner bell spoon from frostbite? Ordered some dinner bells few days ago waiting for them to come. Those minndak outdoor guys smack perch and walleye with em. Enjoyed the video IHD!


Thank you! It was a Swedish pimple but I definitely need to invest into some dinner bells. They look fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Sweet vid E, way to smack um up!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Sweet vid E, way to smack um up!


Yessir! Shoot me a text if you want to join in the morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning cold lovers.- Another nice cool 32 to start things off. Boy that forecast looks great! I can’t wait to see all the ice reports that will come rolling in next week. I certainly expect a little report an probably some fish porn today. Especially knowing some of them syndicate boys will be out there somewhere. I can’t wait see and hear all about it! 

I’m sure some of the places that were being fished before the warm up will likely be fishable & fished today. I might take a drive later to check a few spots but no fishing for me today.

Those headed out today please remember the spud never lies. If the spud go’s through in 2 so will YOU! Stay safe & trust that spud!

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks! 

FREEZE BABY FREEZE


----------



## kayakcrazy

Good morning Bobber.


----------



## bobberbucket

kayakcrazy said:


> Good morning Bobber.


 Good to see ya around here! Hopefully I’ll see you out over one of our mutually favorite sunken structures here soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Top of the morning ladies! It’s go time once again! Time to hit the ice muscle! Where you at? Fish porn to come! And of course another installment of polar fishing co later this week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Top of the morning ladies! It’s go time once again! Time to hit the ice muscle! Where you at? Fish porn to come! And of course another installment of polar fishing co later this week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck y’all! Do it up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

With the lack of ice in my normal spots I couldn't take it and dock fished instead. Lots of fish around (some times 6-10' worth) but turned out to be shad, I was able to avoid the skunk atleast and got my ice gear wet, so back to just waiting for the hard stuff. Good luck all!
















Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I don’t think you’ll be waiting too long [mention]miked913 [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

5 seconds in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 5 seconds in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Early morning fish porn I’ll love it!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 5 seconds in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IHD,nice catch! To bad your big hands make that 12" crappie look smaller. LOL Keep it up,wish I was there with you guys and I know you wish Brian( StrongPersuader) was there with you. Keep up your videos I love 'em!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> IHD,nice catch! To bad your big hands make that 12" crappie look smaller. LOL Keep it up,wish I was there with you guys and I know you wish Brian( StrongPersuader) was there with you. Keep up your videos I love 'em!


Absolutely, miss Brian a lot. Not far from where he lived so I’m sure he would’ve been here! I’m sure he was in spirit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Not the usual here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Yessir! Shoot me a text if you want to join in the morning!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Not the usual here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not sure who looks prettier you or the fish. That lake looks like a hidden gem.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> not sure who looks prettier you or the fish. That lake looks like a hidden gem.


It truly is a hidden gem!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> not sure who looks prettier you or the fish. That lake looks like a hidden gem.


Also the fish and I are equally pretty thank you very much. Mr kit carson with that fancy camera work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Stopped by to say hello and try my luck..lots of dinks but it was fun to see things go down with the livescope. First time using it. Wish I had taken some better pics of fish on the screen. Can't wait to get it out again some big water. Hopefully next week. Nice meeting everyone out there today btw....


----------



## kit carson

Always a pleasure seeing you buddy

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I got out on the ice on 2 public waters in Northeast Ohio today. Fished with the usual suspects in the AM. Spent the afternoon Swiss cheesin the lake with alwayzfishin with his new toy. Stopped by another lake on my way home to check ice. To my surprise people were out fishing in shacks. With 45 minutes of daylight left I just couldn't resist. Caught fish at both lakes.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishnmachine

What company did you buy the box and mounts from or was it a package deal...is the transducer cable long enough to reach a mount on the boat??? Nice compact unit...expected battery life???....total investment????


----------



## allwayzfishin

I built the box from things that I had in the Attic and out the in the garage. The transducer cable is probably maybe 15 foot. It's whatever comes in the box. I have a 1:17 amp hour battery in the box with the chords and black box. Ran 3 hours at 100% and only dropped .3v. 
Total cost was about $2200 for everything you see in the pic.


----------



## fishnmachine

Very nice job..I can't believe someone isn't marketing units like that...I would think they would sell faster than they could build them....enjoy!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning frozen fishers! - Starting off this fine Monday morning at 28 degrees . The future looks brighter and brighter for a nice THICK FREEZE!.

I’m planning on hitting the hardwater later this morning. I’m sure with things firming up so nicely that I won’t be the only one out trying to get some action. Feels like a fishy day to me other than the barometer Is a touch low for my liking. Hopefully I’ll be able talk a few into coming topside for a look around. I’ll have a report good , bad or ugly. 

I’m sure conditions are deceivingly dangerous. that little layer of snow will hid the visual warnings Of bad ice and give a false sense of security. The only thing you can trust out there right now is your spud bar!
If your not using it there’s a good chance your swimming instead of fishing & I guarantee you won’t be dressed appropriately for the occasion! 

I’m totally stoked we’re getting ice to fish this winter! I’d hate to see that happiness overshadowed with a loss of life especially if it were someone here. LETS BE SAFE!

If you don’t have the experience and don’t not have an experienced ice angler to show you around I’d highly suggest waiting a few days.
I’d also recommend if your inexperienced sticking to the shack towns and areas where you see lots of other fisherman. 
Until you get to know your ice better shack towns are great for learning the nuances of ice fishing. & you often get some good examples of what not to do as well.

ALWAYS LET SOMEONE KNOW WHERE YOU ARE FISHING & WHEN YOU PLAN TO RETURN!!!

Do not venture onto the ice without a BUDDY the proper safety gear and a plan. SPUD’s, SPIKES, PICKS, ROPE, WHISTLE & THROWABLE FLOTATION DEVICE. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462231
> View attachment 462232
> 
> Good morning frozen fishers! - Starting off this fine Monday morning at 28 degrees . The future looks brighter and brighter for a nice THICK FREEZE!.
> 
> I’m planning on hitting the hardwater later this morning. I’m sure with things firming up so nicely that I won’t be the only one out trying to get some action. Feels like a fishy day to me other than the barometer Is a touch low for my liking. Hopefully I’ll be able talk a few into coming topside for a look around. I’ll have a report good , bad or ugly.
> 
> I’m sure conditions are deceivingly dangerous. that little layer of snow will hid the visual warnings Of bad ice and give a false sense of security. The only thing you can trust out there right now is your spud bar!
> If your not using it there’s a good chance your swimming instead of fishing & I guarantee you won’t be dressed appropriately for the occasion!
> 
> I’m totally stoked we’re getting ice to fish this winter! I’d hate to see that happiness overshadowed with a loss of life especially if it were someone here. LETS BE SAFE!
> 
> If you don’t have the experience and don’t not have an experienced ice angler to show you around I’d highly suggest waiting a few days.
> I’d also recommend if your inexperienced sticking to the shack towns and areas where you see lots of other fisherman.
> Until you get to know your ice better shack towns are great for learning the nuances of ice fishing. & you often get some good examples of what not to do as well.
> 
> ALWAYS LET SOMEONE KNOW WHERE YOU ARE FISHING & WHEN YOU PLAN TO RETURN!!!
> 
> Do not venture onto the ice without a BUDDY the proper safety gear and a plan. SPUD’s, SPIKES, PICKS, ROPE, WHISTLE & THROWABLE FLOTATION DEVICE.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!


Morning BB,very sound advice IMHO. Looking to the near future temps has got to have you " ice rats" feeling better about some better conditions coming. Like a fat kid looking at a piece of chocolate cake,get outta of my way!! Spud,spud,spud. Stay safe and send some pics.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Morning BB,very sound advice IMHO. Looking to the near future temps has got to have you " ice rats" feeling better about some better conditions coming. Like a fat kid looking at a piece of chocolate cake,get outta of my way!! Spud,spud,spud. Stay safe and send some pics.


Us ice rats are going bananas!!!!

I’d sure love to get on a hot March ice bite! Just need to start stacking ice now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Us ice rats are going bananas!!!!
> 
> I’d sure love to get on a hot March ice bite! Just need to start stacking ice now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your absolutely right about a March bite,can't be beat!


----------



## bobberbucket

I still dream about the last March bite I was on! Crappie were out of this world so high in the column you couldn’t mark them half the time. We were slamming them 12” deep in 9fow they were right under the ice. One after another every drop! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Of course it’s been so long since there’s been a March ice bite. I’m not even sure the fish remember they are supposed to be slamming during that March ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I still dream about the last March bite I was on! Crappie were out of this world so high in the column you couldn’t mark them half the time. We were slamming them 12” deep in 9fow they were right under the ice. One after another every drop!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happened twice for us that was very memorable,once at Pymatuning on an accidental whitebass bite. As you dropped the sonar down it came back up . Lots of fun. And at Mosquito where I piggy backed my two buddies on to the ice not far from Goose Island and caught the crap out of walleye that were way up in the column. This lasted for 2 days ll by accident,no fish finder back then. Great memories.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> . by accident,no fish finder back then. Great memories.


Great memories indeed! Some of the best days I’ve ever had on the ice were before I got eyes under the water. I think I fished harder back then. These days sometimes if I pop a hole and I’m not marking I might not even drop down. Drilled a lot of blind holes and fished them all. 

Sometimes they were empty & sometimes they were full of memories I’ll never forget.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

joekacz said:


> Happened twice for us that was very memorable,once at Pymatuning on an accidental whitebass bite. As you dropped the sonar down it came back up . Lots of fun. And at Mosquito where I piggy backed my two buddies on to the ice not far from Goose Island and caught the crap out of walleye that were way up in the column. This lasted for 2 days ll by accident,no fish finder back then. Great memories.


Nice to see you getting back at it Joe. Would love to see you get out on the hardwater with BB sometime.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ve got an open seat for [mention]joekacz [/mention] whenever he’s healed up an feeling it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Bprice1031 said:


> Nice to see you getting back at it Joe. Would love to see you get out on the hardwater with BB sometime.


Thanks for the well wishes. This Wednesday will be 2 weeks out of surgery and not feeling to bad but far from fishing with all of you yet but the reports and pics are really a good pill for me. Thanks again and stay safe.


----------



## bobberbucket

Two very different memorable days pictured here. One a reminder of good times all ganged up in an osp shack town. & another a reminder from the nimi campground bay that safety must not be ignored out there!


----------



## loomis82

Had a couple days on Erie like that where fish were so high up. Was fishing like 26fow. We were marking like crazy all morning only caught like 3 all morning, didn't want to move because it was blowing about 25 and cold. About 2 o'clock rolls around marks disappeared. Reeled up and one smashed my pimple about 8ft below ice. It was non stop after that until dark. A lot of 28ins plus fish! That was a awesome day!


----------



## bobberbucket

Once you’ve identified and figured out a high column bite it’s usually some nasty action! 

I need some more of that in my life! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Guess I like swimming to find fish😳


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Guess I like swimming to find fish


I know you do. I’ve read the eyewitness accounts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Just got out. She's a little sketchy this morning!


----------



## bobberbucket

[mention]lureluzer [/mention] Looks pretty sloppy. How’s the sag effect? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Not bad when you get out away from the shore. Good thing my boots are tall.


----------



## bobberbucket

Set up on 3 inches of soft and slushy! Smoked a crappy on a bare jig first drop. Got me some little killers in a freshly packed fish whistle hopefully that’s not the only fish of the day!


----------



## flyphisherman




----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462249
> View attachment 462250
> View attachment 462251
> View attachment 462252



Hell Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

View attachment 462249
View attachment 462250
View attachment 462251


----------



## bobberbucket

My phone‘s acting a fool trying to post these pictures but I’m having a dang good time! Even with the ditch pickles!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462254
> 
> My phone‘s acting a fool trying to post these pictures but I’m having a dang good time! Even with the ditch pickles!


It's HAMMER TIME!!


----------



## cement569

thats a dandy green carp there dave, that is what happens when you take little kings fishing with you


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> thats a dandy green carp there dave, that is what happens when you take little kings fishing with you


I set him free I didn’t want him to ugly up the pretty meal I got going! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Looks like a good time!


----------



## muscleman

Why don’t you and that Karl looking guy make a YouTube segment on how to ice fish. Show how to shake your jig, what depths your fishing in, and or any live bait your using to catch these trophy fish. Im here to learn. It looks complicated guy


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> Why don’t you and that Karl looking guy make a YouTube segment on how to ice fish. Show how to shake your jig, what depths your fishing in, and or any live bait your using to catch these trophy fish. Im here to learn. It looks complicated guy


If you would read the reports instead of constantly being sarcastic and criticizing. You would already know everything you need to know. 

10 feet of water 2 maggots and a tungsten jig. Nothing complicated about it drop down pull fish up. 

At this time Crappies are suspended about 7 foot gills are stacked everywhere from 5 foot down to the bottom. When they show up on the screen I give it a little jiggle and they come smash it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

muscleman said:


> Why don’t you and that Karl looking guy make a YouTube segment on how to ice fish. Show how to shake your jig, what depths your fishing in, and or any live bait your using to catch these trophy fish. Im here to learn. It looks complicated guy


Ask your mom about how to shake a jig. She’s very experienced!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

I just left your moms house. She jigged it for me 😉


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> If you would read the reports instead of constantly being sarcastic and criticizing. You would already know everything you need to know.
> 
> 10 feet of water 2 maggots and a tungsten jig. Nothing complicated about it drop down pull fish up.
> 
> At this time Crappies are suspended about 7 foot gills are stacked everywhere from 5 foot down to the bottom. When they show up on the screen I give it a little jiggle and they come smash it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks for the suggestions


----------



## bobberbucket

Twining! Either that or the same ditch pickle twice. Regardless it put up quite the fight!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

muscleman said:


> I just left your moms house. She jigged it for me


Lol nice comeback


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

the green carp seem to be biting pretty good today. whatcha using crank bait or spinner bait?......lol


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462261
> 
> Twining! Either that or the same ditch pickle twice. Regardless it put up quite the fight!


Bassmaster for sure


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## King-Fish

Nice pile of fish in the corner! Sammiches for dinner!


----------



## flyphisherman

DAng! The fish porn is raining down!!!
Nice work man


----------



## zaraspook

crappiedude said:


> Forecast is looking good for you ice guys finally. I'm hoping you guys can get out there and start posting some fish pics. We're even getting some ice down here, just enough to mess us up. (3/4" in the backs of the creeks and shallow bays)
> I smoked the crappie on Thursday (open water), I switched to minnows vs jigs. Once the water drops below 40 degrees the jig bite slows way down.
> View attachment 462146
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I can still get a few more trips in this year if the water at the launch ramps stay open.
> Anyway it's your guys time of the year, go get them.


Way to kick butt, c-dude!


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462249
> View attachment 462250
> View attachment 462251
> View attachment 462252


Wow! What a day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462267
> View attachment 462268





bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462267
> View attachment 462268


A professional icer's at work or pleasure either way nice catch.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well today was banging! Came off the water a little after 4 ice was 2.5-3” on average but very inconsistent. The snow made things tricky I relied heavily on my spud getting out and back. Shore ice was trash for the 1st 3 feet & really the first 15 yards were very sketchy. 

The fish were smoking all day long over 60 gills , 20 ish crappie , 3 bass & a few perch. Kept 18. 
8 crappie 9 gills and 1 perch. 

From the first drop when I smoked that crappie on a bare tungsten jig I knew I was in for a good time!  

All fish came on the tungsten jig pictured above with a couple maggots in 10fow. Most fish were between 5-7 ft down. 

I had a dead stick minnow down and missed plenty of fish on it seemed like every time I looked at the float it was under the ice and empty by the time I got around to it. 

I couldn’t pay very good attention cause I was constantly getting smoked on my jigging rod! 

All in all today was by far my best trip of the season so far! Cant wait to see what the rest of the week holds! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

you had one hell of a day, the fish porn was beyond good. just hoping the ice gets a little thicker so i can get out and get after it. and those bites on minnow were small perch and bluegill, i always called them....bait robbers, im jealous


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> you had one hell of a day, the fish porn was beyond good. just hoping the ice gets a little thicker so i can get out and get after it. and those bites on minnow were small perch and bluegill, i always called them....bait robbers, im jealous


Thanks! 

A lot of my problem with the minnow rig was due to me not watching it. Who knows how long it was down before I saw. I was very busy with the vex jigging. That an these little circle hooks I’ve been playing with are str8 trash for icefishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Good job today bobber sure wish I could of spent the day with you smacking those fish. Being able to explore better water is just around the corner. Again good job!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Good job today bobber sure wish I could of spent the day with you smacking those fish. Being able to explore better water is just around the corner. Again good job!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


You were there in spirit buddy! I had my fish whistle packed playing a little kit Carson number.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMK

allwayzfishin said:


> Stopped by to say hello and try my luck..lots of dinks but it was fun to see things go down with the livescope. First time using it. Wish I had taken some better pics of fish on the screen. Can't wait to get it out again some big water. Hopefully next week. Nice meeting everyone out there today btw....
> View attachment 462208
> 
> 
> I really like your livescoe set up. nice work!


----------



## RMK

bobberbucket said:


> Well today was banging! Came off the water a little after 4 ice was 2.5-3” on average but very inconsistent. The snow made things tricky I relied heavily on my spud getting out and back. Shore ice was trash for the 1st 3 feet & really the first 15 yards were very sketchy.
> 
> The fish were smoking all day long over 60 gills , 20 ish crappie , 3 bass & a few perch. Kept 18.
> 8 crappie 9 gills and 1 perch.
> 
> From the first drop when I smoked that crappie on a bare tungsten jig I knew I was in for a good time!
> 
> All fish came on the tungsten jig pictured above with a couple maggots in 10fow. Most fish were between 5-7 ft down.
> 
> I had a dead stick minnow down and missed plenty of fish on it seemed like every time I looked at the float it was under the ice and empty by the time I got around to it.
> 
> I couldn’t pay very good attention cause I was constantly getting smoked on my jigging rod!
> 
> All in all today was by far my best trip of the season so far! Cant wait to see what the rest of the week holds!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great job! awesome day. thanks for the detailed report.


----------



## Workingman

All those pics have got me jonesin'! I didn't get on ice last year. Bring it on In north central ohio!!!!!


----------



## BrodyC

Glad to see you guys getting on some ice. The weather is turning cold but I fear it isn’t cold enough for southern ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Glad to see you guys getting on some ice. The weather is turning cold but I fear it isn’t cold enough for southern ice.


Good thing the government spent all that money building the highway! Give it about a week to stack some ice up this way and come north if you get time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Workingman said:


> All those pics have got me jonesin'! I didn't get on ice last year. Bring it on In north central ohio!!!!!


I’ll bet central Ohio gets a round of the hard stuff before it’s over!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Good thing the government spent all that money building the highway! Give it about a week to stack some ice up this way and come north if you get time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess those taxes pay off after all! I don’t know if I’ll make it up north just welcomed our baby girl to the world last week so I’ll be staying pretty close to home this winter.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> I guess those taxes pay off after all! I don’t know if I’ll make it up north just welcomed our baby girl to the world last week so I’ll be staying pretty close to home this winter.


Totally understandable. Congratulations!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Nice catch and report BBD! Keep it coming, really enjoy the reports!


----------



## Bprice1031

BrodyC said:


> I guess those taxes pay off after all! I don’t know if I’ll make it up north just welcomed our baby girl to the world last week so I’ll be staying pretty close to home this winter.


Congratulations!


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Totally understandable. Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! We are all happy and healthy and begging for some ice! Lol


----------



## crappiedude

Nice seeing those ice reports BB. I hope you guys have a good ice season.


----------



## ltroyer

Those pictures r getting me all excited! But a big guy like me at 250 plus.i like 3 to 5 of good solid ice before I venture out . Lol told the boss if the ice gets thick enough for me he knows where I'm at if I don't show up at work 😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice fans!- I’m a little late this morning I had a long night. 27 to start things off I imagine it’s tightening up nice out there. Looking forward to checking out some new areas today. May not even fish but I’m definitely checking progress,
The future looks bright for neo ice fishing! I love it! 🤘🤘🤘🤘🍴🕺🥶🍴🤞
Remember it’s still very dangerous out there it’s no place to be without you safety gear. Spud Spikes,picks or keep it on the shore. 💯

Best of luck to those headed out today positive vibes dry legs & lips on hooks! 🤘🕺🥶🎣🍴🕺🍴🎣🥶🤘


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462308
> 
> 
> Good morning ice fans!- I’m a little late this morning I had a long night. 27 to start things off I imagine it’s tightening up nice out there. Looking forward to checking out some new areas today. May not even fish but I’m definitely checking progress,
> The future looks bright for neo ice fishing! I love it!
> Remember it’s still very dangerous out there it’s no place to be without you safety gear. Spud Spikes,picks or keep it on the shore.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today positive vibes dry legs & lips on hooks!


Yesterday was an amazing day for you, it would be hard to beat today. You were making me jealous sitting here at work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

bobberbucket said:


> Nothing like a good day fishing, good job Bobber, you got a real shot of confidence yesterday.
> Look forward to your reports. I will say, I'm surprised to see all those Bass in 6ft. of water in Jan.
> Keep on Keepen on.
> View attachment 462308
> 
> 
> Good morning ice fans!- I’m a little late this morning I had a long night. 27 to start things off I imagine it’s tightening up nice out there. Looking forward to checking out some new areas today. May not even fish but I’m definitely checking progress,
> The future looks bright for neo ice fishing! I love it! 🤘🤘🤘🤘🍴🕺🥶🍴🤞
> Remember it’s still very dangerous out there it’s no place to be without you safety gear. Spud Spikes,picks or keep it on the shore. 💯
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today positive vibes dry legs & lips on hooks! 🤘🕺🥶🎣🍴🕺🍴🎣🥶🤘


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> Yesterday was an amazing day for you, it would be hard to beat today. You were making me jealous sitting here at work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it’s definitely been a couple years since I poked a hole where they were firing like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The bass were in 10fow stalking the panfish near structure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

bobberbucket said:


> The bass were in 10fow stalking the panfish near structure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Text-Book stuff


----------



## bobberbucket

Waylon thinks I should go again today!😄


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462314
> 
> Waylon thinks I should go again today!😄


Dooooooo it!


----------



## REEL GRIP

I raised 3 boys Bobber, I'm tell'in ya, the best years of your life are starting to happen.


----------



## allwayzfishin

I'm off Thursday and Friday this week. Anyone interested in hitting some hard water with me?


----------



## bobberbucket

REEL GRIP said:


> I raised 3 boys Bobber, I'm tell'in ya, the best years of your life are starting to happen.


I’ve got three myself. 13,5 & 2. It’s definitely an experience!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

allwayzfishin said:


> I'm off Thursday and Friday this week. Anyone interested in hitting some hard water with me?


Adam I’m in 100, today last day working on the squatter house, call me Wednesday


----------



## allwayzfishin

Bass knuckles said:


> Adam I’m in 100, today last day working on the squatter house, call me Wednesday


Right on brother...I'll be in touch. Maybe scout your spots down by you and I'm gonna look around by me.


----------



## Outasync

If this keeps up there will be boots on the ice everywhere this weekend! I may even be able to talk the wifey into her first hardwater trip! Ill have to have the buddy heater cranked up full blast


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462314
> 
> Waylon thinks I should go again today!


That's a future HW fisherman right there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462308
> 
> 
> Good morning ice fans!- I’m a little late this morning I had a long night. 27 to start things off I imagine it’s tightening up nice out there. Looking forward to checking out some new areas today. May not even fish but I’m definitely checking progress,
> The future looks bright for neo ice fishing! I love it! 🤘🤘🤘🤘🍴🕺🥶🍴🤞
> Remember it’s still very dangerous out there it’s no place to be without you safety gear. Spud Spikes,picks or keep it on the shore. 💯
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today positive vibes dry legs & lips on hooks! 🤘🕺🥶🎣🍴🕺🍴🎣🥶🤘


It was probably those damn Little Kings you got into yesterday.


----------



## fishwithsons

Outasync said:


> If this keeps up there will be boots on the ice everywhere this weekend! I may even be able to talk the wifey into her first hardwater trip! Ill have to have the buddy heater cranked up full blast


Yep, I told the boys to get plenty of snacks for the weekend. We'll be sitting in the shanty somewhere all day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462314
> 
> Waylon thinks I should go again today!😄


He's probably right about going again today. Even at his early age!


----------



## johnboy111711

Don't want to be a safety shamer, but my guess is that some people will push it this weekend and get wet. Hoping for the best but expecting the worst right now.


----------



## brad crappie

johnboy111711 said:


> Don't want to be a safety shamer, but my guess is that some people will push it this weekend and get wet. Hoping for the best but expecting the worst right now.


I would never do a thing like that!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462314
> 
> Waylon thinks I should go again today!


When’s he getting an OGF account? I think I speak for everyone when I say we would rather hear from him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> When’s he getting an OGF account? I think I speak for everyone when I say we would rather hear from him!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you guys talking about Misquito? Im a couple hrs west and we're just not getting any ice


----------



## bobberbucket

odell daniel said:


> Are you guys talking about Misquito? Im a couple hrs west and we're just not getting any ice


Haven’t heard any good news regarding Ice at skeeter. Most of the ice being fished now are just little puddles & bays of larger bodies of water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

With as many eyes as there are that are watching skeeter. I’d say when the 1st shack sets up out there the internet will know within 2hours. And it will be plenty busy the following day if not that day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

bobberbucket said:


> With as many eyes as there are that are watching skeeter. I’d say when the 1st shack sets up out there the internet will know within 2hours. And it will be plenty busy the following day if not that day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will be a madhouse for sure!


----------



## bobberbucket

New York City on ice! 

I still have a mental image of like 500 shantys out of the cemetery. I’ll pass on skeeter personally I like my local puddles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Social media and hi tec equipment making some panfish waters stunted!!!! I was at community hole at squitter these people are calling 7in gills , bulls! We got a never ending supply of 8in plus gills and tank crappie every where! Just ask joe


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Social media and hi tec equipment making some panfish waters stunted!!!! I was at community hole at squitter these people are calling 7in gills , bulls! We got a never ending supply of 8in plus gills and tank crappie every where! Just ask joe


All I ever got from that lake was 4” perch sore legs and a hangover! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> All I ever got from that lake was 4” perch sore legs and a hangover!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't blame the hangover on that lake. You probably end up with a hangover on any lake.


----------



## joekacz

Bprice1031 said:


> You can't blame the hangover on that lake. You probably end up with a hangover on any lake.


Naw it's the lake. LOL


----------



## snag

It’s those little green bottles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> New York City on ice!
> 
> I still have a mental image of like 500 shantys out of the cemetery. I’ll pass on skeeter personally I like my local puddles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you just need a better guide. I haven't shown IHD everything I know, BUT I have showed him everything HE knows. His nickname is the sponge. I call him the love sponge.


----------



## bobberbucket

Decided to try and catch a quick bite at a community hole set up on 3 inches I’ll see how it goes.


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> New York City on ice!
> 
> I still have a mental image of like 500 shantys out of the cemetery. I’ll pass on skeeter personally I like my local puddles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Got to expand your surroundings to see how difficult others lakes are to ice fish. Have to read the contour lines and figure out where the fish are ! That makes a good fisherman


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462331
> 
> Decided to try and catch a quick bite at a community hole set up on 3 inches I’ll see how it goes.


Tonight and tomorrow should firm up that 3" and maybe even start making it look like 4.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> Got to expand your surroundings to see how difficult others lakes are to ice fish. Have to read the contour lines and figure out where the fish are ! That makes a good fisherman


You would be hard-pressed to find a public lake in Northeast Ohio that I haven’t ice fished. 

I’ve learned a little maybe even enough to be dangerous in my over 10,000 hours on the ice in neo. 

Not that I’m all that good I’ve spent time fishing with plenty of good sticks. Some way better than I’ll ever 
be. 

I don’t usually have trouble locating fish in any body of water. Finding the right presentation to make them bite is a totally different story. 

I just prefer not to fish skeeter in the crowds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> Tonight and tomorrow should firm up that 3" and maybe even start making it look like 4.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it’s probably more like 3 1/2 where I’m sitting but I like to estimate on the low end so someone doesn’t call bs or something. I didn’t really measure it it’ll probably be rocking about 4 inches tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> You would be hard-pressed to find a public lake in Northeast Ohio that I haven’t ice fished.
> 
> I’ve learned a little maybe even enough to be dangerous in my over 10,000 hours on the ice in neo.
> 
> Not that I’m all that good I’ve spent time fishing with plenty of good sticks. Some way better than I’ll ever
> be.
> 
> I don’t usually have trouble locating fish in any body of water. Finding the right presentation to make them bite is a totally different story.
> 
> I just prefer not to fish skeeter in the crowds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can always find a place to get away from the crowds at Mosquito but that doesn't neccasarily mean you'll be into fish plus you gotta be prepared to put some travel into it.i use my 'bird 597 with the charts in it and look for some out of the way structure and snags and pull the clam over me and relax and enjoy.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> You can always find a place to get away from the crowds at Mosquito but that doesn't neccasarily mean you'll be into fish plus you gotta be prepared to put some travel into it.i use my 'bird 597 with the charts in it and look for some out of the way structure and snags and pull the clam over me and relax and enjoy.


It’s the travel part I don’t like. Both on the ice and a 45 minute to an hour drive to fish. 

But most of all that lake gets entirely too much attention IMO and that makes me want to stay far away. 

Unless I were coming to fish with you then I’d be all for it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Spent 2.5 hours at the community hole caught two dink perch. On a small silver pimple with a minnow head. I was marking plenty of fish in 9.5 fow but they were in a negative mood. I could call them in but they wouldn’t take. I tried every jig, bait an lure I brought with me. 

I suspect the blue bird skies and rising barometer caused their finicky mood. The fishing pressure might have played a small part it was pretty busy for a Tuesday afternoon. 

It was still nice to get out for a minute and survey the scene. Ice was 3-3.5” not too sloppy sorta crusty when it was previously sloppy. Shore ice was fine some of it wasn’t but you could clearly see where the best entry and exit points were. visibility was about 6ft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> It’s the travel part I don’t like. Both on the ice and a 45 minute to an hour drive to fish.
> 
> But most of all that lake gets entirely too much attention IMO and that makes me want to stay far away.
> 
> Unless I were coming to fish with you then I’d be all for it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUTe





bobberbucket said:


> It’s the travel part I don’t like. Both on the ice and a 45 minute to an hour drive to fish.
> 
> But most of all that lake gets entirely too much attention IMO and that makes me want to stay far away.
> 
> Unless I were coming to fish with you then I’d be all for it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your lakes are closer to me than Skeeter by about 20 min. It's just the species ,walleye, that makes people want to go there and some real nice pan fish if you can find them in that large body of water. IHD has done well there along with alwayzfishin and others. To much walking anymore for me but maybe this spring I'll bring the boat up to the PLX and do some gillin' and crappie with you and the IHD.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Just order some carbide studded tires for your bicycle and ride anywhere on the lake with me. We can cover some serious water that way


----------



## cement569

dave, no little kings = no fish....including green carp lol


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Your lakes are closer to me than Skeeter by about 20 min. It's just the species ,walleye, that makes people want to go there and some real nice pan fish if you can find them in that large body of water. IHD has done well there along with alwayzfishin and others. To much walking anymore for me but maybe this spring I'll bring the boat up to the PLX and do some gillin' and crappie with you and the IHD.


Yep it’s the walleye that brings them for sure. I don’t fish for them outside of when the western basin is frozen. 

We can totally drop the hammer on some gills & crappie at portage in the spring! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> Just order some carbide studded tires for your bicycle and ride anywhere on the lake with me. We can cover some serious water that way


Maybe with one of these. 









Electric Bikes


Shop award-winning electric bikes for all riders: city, commuter, cargo, family, folding, hybrid, step-through and more. Check out Rad ebikes now!




www.radpowerbikes.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

allwayzfishin said:


> Just order some carbide studded tires for your bicycle and ride anywhere on the lake with me. We can cover some serious water that way


Great idea! Believe it or not Leadcorebean (Brendt) and I had this conversation a couple of years ago but I personally never followed up on it and don't know if he ever did. Can't wait to see how it pans out for you.


----------



## allwayzfishin

I'm gonna hold off on electric transportation and stick with pedal power. I know how fast and for long without guessing. Lol. Plus I like the exercise. Once we get over 4" I'll be riding. I'll report back with my experience. You may see me out zipping around Thursday or Friday this week if conditions are safe enough. Look at those knobby carbide studded tires..tons of grip.


----------



## Outasync

Ive never pulled anything with a bike. Wonder how well that works. A buddy says hes pulled a deer out with his bike on a plastic sled in october and it wasnt bad


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> Maybe with one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electric Bikes
> 
> 
> Shop award-winning electric bikes for all riders: city, commuter, cargo, family, folding, hybrid, step-through and more. Check out Rad ebikes now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.radpowerbikes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a Rad Power Bike. I've been looking at a set of bicycle chains for the bike. I figured I could make it across the lake pretty quick with the sled in tow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice fanatics! - 28 to start things off we didn’t lose any ice last night but I doubt we made any either with the snow. Looks like about 2” fell around here. Not too bad but I’d really like to stack some ice before there’s a bunch of snow on it. . We will probably make a few inches between Friday and Sunday nights look great for building! 

No fishing for me today I’ve got things to do with the family. I’ll bet there’s a decent bite today tho with the barometer falling a little the might be slamming! .

That 12mph WNW wind has a sting too it feels like 18 out there. 

. Remember that snow all looks the same and really gives the impression that everything is. But in reality that snow is full of hidden graves if you don’t wanna be in one of them SPUD, SPUD, SPUD Everywhere you go!

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks! 

FREEZE BABY FREEZE


----------



## johnboy111711

I had 23deg at 9am in Cfalls this morning.


----------



## crappieboo420

Hey guys what happened to evinrude?


----------



## johnboy111711

crappieboo420 said:


> Hey guys what happened to evinrude?


They stopped making them. Great motors and will be missed.


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> They stopped making them. Great motors and will be missed.


I think he’s talking about [mention]Evinrude58 [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> I think he’s talking about [mention]Evinrude58 [/mention]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Evinrude58

Heard he was in that state up north fishing for a few days.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Heard he was in that state up north fishing for a few days.


I heard he run off with a lady game warden!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

Evinrude58 said:


> Heard he was in that state up north fishing for a few days.


OH MAN!!! you forgot you switch over to your burner account!


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> OH MAN!!! you forgot you switch over to your burner account!


 Carl for sure don’t have a burner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Wow! I think old johnboy is pretty freaking funny!!! With humor like that we can now fish together, I’ll show you all the spots Ogf guys and icehole destroyer showed me. Just a warning if we go to these spots we’ll be on YouTube. Pm me so I can send you all the cords.


----------



## johnboy111711

Fish2Win said:


> Wow! I think old johnboy is pretty freaking funny!!! With humor like that we can now fish together, I’ll show you all the spots Ogf guys and icehole destroyer showed me. Just a warning if we go to these spots we’ll be on YouTube. Pm me so I can send you all the cords.


If you take me to the spots, they are just my re-treads I showed IHD. Besides, I can't keep up with your hole hoppin and poppin!


----------



## Fish2Win

Bahahahahaha I’m slowing down in my old age, you’ll be fine. Ihd said we can get on those north end stumps.


----------



## johnboy111711

Fish2Win said:


> Bahahahahaha I’m slowing down in my old age, you’ll be fine. Ihd said we can get on those north end stumps.


I want to find your secret spots on the south end! And I have side imaged 90% of the north end. There aren't as many stumps as he thinks.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Mogadore Weds 1/20
Ticknor Rd
Dozen Shanty's
It's getting crowded.


----------



## Fish2Win

I’ll take you here on skeeter for some ditch pickles. I only eat em between 1-4 pounds. Great icing spot


----------



## set-the-drag

Im going to finally be able to go out this weekend i think🥺


----------



## johnboy111711

Fish2Win said:


> I’ll take you here on skeeter for some ditch pickles. I only eat em between 1-4 pounds. Great icing spot


I said secret spots! That is a great pre and post spawn spot. I catch a lot of crappie off it from may-september. It's hard to show me something I don't recognize up there.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> I want to find your secret spots on the south end! And I have side imaged 90% of the north end. There aren't as many stumps as he thinks.


I never said anything about stumps on the north end. South end is a different story but north end spots are not stumps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I never said anything about stumps on the north end. South end is a different story but north end spots are not stumps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


whoa whoa whoa. you better cool your jets. fish2win said you were running your gob hole about stumps on the north end. you better watch it, i'm more dangerous than that 2in ice you fish on!


----------



## johnboy111711




----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I never said anything about stumps on the north end. South end is a different story but north end spots are not stumps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok sure 😉 I’ve mapped 91% of the north too.


----------



## fishwithsons

icebucketjohn said:


> Mogadore Weds 1/20
> Ticknor Rd
> Dozen Shanty's
> It's getting crowded.


I might be out there tonight. At least I won't have to drill holes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> I might be out there tonight. At least I won't have to drill holes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bright side to shack town fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

I ordered some plastic perch eyes. Anyone try those? Curious if they work or a waste of time? I haven't had a lot of luck with plastics ice fishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> I ordered some plastic perch eyes. Anyone try those? Curious if they work or a waste of time? I haven't had a lot of luck with plastics ice fishing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t know about the plastic but I know the real ones are money sometimes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

The perch eyes are popular on St.clair. John bondy makes and sells them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Picture of the ones I mentioned. I won't go out of my way to order any myself but if I run across something similar in a local store I'll prolly purchase a couple.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Saugeyefisher said:


> Picture of the ones I mentioned. I won't go out of my way to order any myself but if I run across something similar in a local store I'll prolly purchase a couple.
> View attachment 462425


Cool looking lure...never seen anything like that.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Seen a few different colors of those at bass pro a week or so ago. Northland tackle makes them also had them for $3.99


----------



## bobberbucket

The Original RM Perch Eye™️


The Original RM Perch Eye™️ 3/4” Inch Ice Fishing Plastics, Panfish Plastics, Panfish Open Water Jigging & Casting! ~ NEW PRODUCT Feed’em Better. The Good Stuff... YOU WILL BE AMAZED!!! ANYTHING THAT SWIMS CAN’T RESIST!!! Simply the best plastic you will ever tip your jig with!!! A bait whose...




roadsideminnows.com





These baby’s right here would hurt some fish feelings out there.


----------



## HappySnag

you can make them in jig mold,you put wier insted hook.


----------



## Evinrude58

Johnboy he has decided to refer to himself in third person and prefers to be called "The Ice Fisherman formerly known as Evinrude58"


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> The Original RM Perch Eye™️
> 
> 
> The Original RM Perch Eye™️ 3/4” Inch Ice Fishing Plastics, Panfish Plastics, Panfish Open Water Jigging & Casting! ~ NEW PRODUCT Feed’em Better. The Good Stuff... YOU WILL BE AMAZED!!! ANYTHING THAT SWIMS CAN’T RESIST!!! Simply the best plastic you will ever tip your jig with!!! A bait whose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadsideminnows.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These baby’s right here would hurt some fish feelings out there.


Those are the exact kind I bought. We're headed to Chautauqua on Saturday. I'll let you know if they work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

fishwithsons said:


> Those are the exact kind I bought. We're headed to Chautauqua on Saturday. I'll let you know if they work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope your planning on going to the south end. It also sounds like they got a heck of a lot of snow. Good luck I would love to hear a report of how you do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buds! - Nice cool 28 to start things off. . I feel like a broken record with the consistency of these morning temps the clouds must have rolled in it was 18 when I went to bed.

Boy do those future temps look great!!!
It’s gonna be mighty icey by the end of the weekend there should be lots of new fishing options becoming available. . 
I’ve got plans for a fun day on the hardwater! I’m really looking forward too it! I won’t go into too much detail right now but I’ll have a detailed report later. All I’ll say is some laughs will be had & if luck is on our side maybe some fish will be caught..

Remember just cause it’s cold and locked up doesn’t mean leave your safety gear at home! I’ve seen lots of people spudlessly wandering frozen waters this week without ANY safety gear at all.

SPUD,SPUD,SPUD! & FOR GOD SAKES WEAR YOUR PICS! 
It’s incredibly hard to pull yourself out of a almost certain icy grave without them!
when you can’t touch the bottom to push your self back onto the ice. 
Before you think of walking out unprepared take a quick second to think about what it would be like treading water freezing water for the last 20 minutes of your life. IF your non floating clothing don’t drag you to the bottom before then. 

Alright enough of that. Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, dry everything & lips on hooks! 

FREEZE BABY FREEZE


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462431
> 
> 
> Good morning freeze buds! - Nice cool 28 to start things off. . I feel like a broken record with the consistency of these morning temps the clouds must have rolled in it was 18 when I went to bed.
> 
> Boy do those future temps look great!!!
> It’s gonna be mighty icey by the end of the weekend there should be lots of new fishing options becoming available. .
> I’ve got plans for a fun day on the hardwater! I’m really looking forward too it! I won’t go into too much detail right now but I’ll have a detailed report later. All I’ll say is some laughs will be had & if luck is on our side maybe some fish will be caught..
> 
> Remember just cause it’s cold and locked up doesn’t mean leave your safety gear at home! I’ve seen lots of people spudlessly wandering frozen waters this week without ANY safety gear at all.
> 
> SPUD,SPUD,SPUD! & FOR GOD SAKES WEAR YOUR PICS!
> It’s incredibly hard to pull yourself out of a almost certain icy grave without them!
> when you can’t touch the bottom to push your self back onto the ice.
> Before you think of walking out unprepared take a quick second to think about what it would be like treading water freezing water for the last 20 minutes of your life. IF your non floating clothing don’t drag you to the bottom before then. Good luck out there today BB and enjoy the sport you love so much. Very good and sound advice,spud,spud,spud. Stay safe and don't forget the pics.
> 
> Alright enough of that. Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, dry everything & lips on hooks!
> 
> FREEZE BABY FREEZE





allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 462373
> I'm gonna hold off on electric transportation and stick with pedal power. I know how fast and for long without guessing. Lol. Plus I like the exercise. Once we get over 4" I'll be riding. I'll report back with my experience. You may see me out zipping around Thursday or Friday this week if conditions are safe enough. Look at those knobby carbide studded tires..tons of grip.


----------



## kayakcrazy

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462431
> 
> 
> Good morning freeze buds! - Nice cool 28 to start things off. . I feel like a broken record with the consistency of these morning temps the clouds must have rolled in it was 18 when I went to bed.
> 
> Boy do those future temps look great!!!
> It’s gonna be mighty icey by the end of the weekend there should be lots of new fishing options becoming available. .
> I’ve got plans for a fun day on the hardwater! I’m really looking forward too it! I won’t go into too much detail right now but I’ll have a detailed report later. All I’ll say is some laughs will be had & if luck is on our side maybe some fish will be caught..
> 
> Remember just cause it’s cold and locked up doesn’t mean leave your safety gear at home! I’ve seen lots of people spudlessly wandering frozen waters this week without ANY safety gear at all.
> 
> SPUD,SPUD,SPUD! & FOR GOD SAKES WEAR YOUR PICS!
> It’s incredibly hard to pull yourself out of a almost certain icy grave without them!
> when you can’t touch the bottom to push your self back onto the ice.
> Before you think of walking out unprepared take a quick second to think about what it would be like treading water freezing water for the last 20 minutes of your life. IF your non floating clothing don’t drag you to the bottom before then.
> 
> Alright enough of that. Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, dry everything & lips on hooks!
> 
> FREEZE BABY FREEZE



Ice Party??? I'm in!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

kayakcrazy said:


> Ice Party??? I'm in!!!


The good ole community hole! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> The good ole community hole!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that should cause a heck of of a " sag" in the ice!! LOL. Spud 2x and step once,stay safe send pics.


----------



## crappieboo420

I’m going there early with Skiv might not be any fish left. Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> I’m going there early with Skiv might not be any fish left. Lol


Ohh man some fish about to take a ride in skivs death sled! Save me a couple I’ll probably swing by if I see y’all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Will do


----------



## crappiedude

Go get em guys and everyone be safe. I'm looking forward to seeing some ice pics later today.
It's going to be sunny and almost 50 degrees down in the SW corner of the state. I'm going to have to put the boat in and find some crappie to play with.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> Go get em guys and everyone be safe. I'm looking forward to seeing some ice pics later today.
> It's going to be sunny and almost 50 degrees down in the SW corner of the state. I'm going to have to put the boat in and find some crappie to play with.
> Good luck everyone.


Good luck to you as well I hope you stick a bunch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Top of the morning ladies! Sounds like I may stumble across a few people this morning thanks to lovely Facebook! Hopefully I can put enough together for a video


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Top of the morning ladies! Sounds like I may stumble across a few people this morning thanks to lovely Facebook! Hopefully I can put enough together for a video
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it up homie!    Put in a good word for me with the fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

To the people that blow up spots and right now very few!🤮


----------



## brad crappie

It’s like the cattle coming to graze! I booked a charter with the captain there today!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> To the people that blow up spots and right now very few!


Move your foot sir I’d like to drill a hole there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Move your foot sir I’d like to drill a hole there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pulling in in a few mins. Fulling expecting it to already be like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Top of the morning ladies! Sounds like I may stumble across a few people this morning thanks to lovely Facebook! Hopefully I can put enough together for a video
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Social media like Facebook and Twitter and instatard need to be removed completely its making everyone stupid and even more careless. Damn kids want to be social media stars now no aspirations for anything


----------



## bobberbucket

Fear not the crowds will disperse from the bays soon! And scatter all over that ice we’re going to have!. 

Just huck up and be cool with everyone in the crowds if your gonna go now. 

Or wait for more fishable ice so you don’t have to be in the GB

Then there will be other things to be pissed about. Once the Ice is thick . The world & the fishing community isn’t gonna get any smaller so adjusted your tactics accordingly. 

Keep your fish in your bucket and your trap shut! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Social media like Facebook and Twitter and instatard need to be removed completely its making everyone stupid and even more careless. Damn kids want to be social media stars now no aspirations for anything


There’s nothing wrong with social media and people wanting to make vids. 

But they gotta learn not to be reckless with showing & sharing site specific information. I love fish porn and ice videos when it’s done properly without over publicizing and exploiting fisheries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Mogadore Weds 1/20
Congress Lake Rd.
East is locked, but thin.
West is Wide OPEN


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Surprisingly only 2 vehicles in lot, bait shop lot says that’ll change soon tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The kind of people who use the internet to do 95% of their leg work. Are the people who leave trash and ruin our access points. 

Think about those people and what they’re going to do before you ever post a picture or video with an identifiable background or give a detailed site specific report. 

It’s possible to help others and share information without giving the store away to the looters. If you just take a little care. 

Most people are ignorant of what’s going on around them usually inexperienced anglers. Have a little patience with them. Once they get a little good & they get burned a few times over sharing they usually learn their lesson. 

But there’s always going to be new faces that’s life live and learn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I don’t like ice fishing shack towns when there’s lots of ice. But I like ice fishing in shack towns better than riding the couch that’s for damn sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> I don’t like ice fishing shack towns when there’s lots of ice. But I like ice fishing in shack towns better than riding the couch that’s for damn sure!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir! I agree with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

partlyable said:


> Hope your planning on going to the south end. It also sounds like they got a heck of a lot of snow. Good luck I would love to hear a report of how you do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


South end is the plan. I've never been but I have a friend that goes often and he was there on Monday so he's going with me Saturday to show me around a bit. Hopefully worth the drive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I love fishing water that’s been piss pounded by people. Shout out Facebook and IBJ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Top of the morning ladies! Sounds like I may stumble across a few people this morning thanks to lovely Facebook! Hopefully I can put enough together for a video
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looked like there was already more than a few yesterday. I would hate to see what it looks like today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

partlyable said:


> Looked like there was already more than a few yesterday. I would hate to see what it looks like today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprisingly only 7 but it’s tapped out. Seen like 2 fish in 2 hours. Zero caught


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

There are fish here! Giants too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Ibj please get it buddy


----------



## kit carson

Heading north to meet allayzfishin will report later 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggingJacks

Nice cold morning here in NEO, ice is looking better where I was at but I was solo so I stayed to the dock, also a lot of snow on the ice. Glad to hear the sound of the vex and happy to catch some fish. Hope everyone has a great day and stay dry!


----------



## crappieboo420

Ended with 75 gills and 1 small crappie and 3 perch. It’s was every time you dropped down for the first 2 1/2 hours then the sun poked out and they shut down. Tungsten and a waxie did my damage.


----------



## Fish2Win

set-the-drag said:


> Social media like Facebook and Twitter and instatard need to be removed completely its making everyone stupid and even more careless. Damn kids want to be social media stars now no aspirations for anything


Ssssssshhhhhhhh gonna hurt ice hole destroyers feelings. He’s gonna be a star on instaface and youporn


----------



## Beepum19

nice to finally get out. Ended up better than I thought considering the traffic and pressure.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> There’s nothing wrong with social media and people wanting to make vids.
> 
> But they gotta learn not to be reckless with showing & sharing site specific information. I love fish porn and ice videos when it’s done properly without over publicizing and exploiting fisheries.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're just trying to get on Brads good side.


----------



## bobberbucket

Out on the hardwater with @King-Fish I think he’s enjoying his 1st time on the ice few other ogf locals kicking it near by !🤘🤘🤘🤘🕺🕺🤞😎🎣💪


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462447
> View attachment 462448
> View attachment 462449
> View attachment 462451
> 
> Out on the hardwater with @King-Fish I think he’s enjoying his 1st time on the ice few other ogf locals kicking it near by !🤘🤘🤘🤘🕺🕺🤞😎🎣💪


Love seeing those Mogadore tanks!


----------



## muscleman

johnboy111711 said:


> Love seeing those Mogadore tanks!


Big girth for sure


----------



## Fish2Win

johnboy111711 said:


> Love seeing those Mogadore tanks!


Don’t let the word out or it will get ruined.


----------



## johnboy111711

Fish2Win said:


> Don’t let the word out or it will get ruined.


Man, with out being to presumptuous, I think everyone knows that this is the only place with safe ice. I did my rounds and it's evident this is where he is fishing. just hoping the ice holds up this week so i can drill a few holes. the little warm up caused a bunch of open water on a few lakes. couldn't believe how much the ice deteriorated at wingfoot in a day. thinking it's going to have to the docks at mosquito for me.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462447
> View attachment 462448
> View attachment 462449
> View attachment 462451
> 
> Out on the hardwater with @King-Fish I think he’s enjoying his 1st time on the ice few other ogf locals kicking it near by !🤘🤘🤘🤘🕺🕺🤞😎🎣💪


The smile on his face says it all.


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462447
> View attachment 462448
> View attachment 462449
> View attachment 462451
> 
> Out on the hardwater with @King-Fish I think he’s enjoying his 1st time on the ice few other ogf locals kicking it near by !


I think it's time you start the ice charter business!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

I hope we don't get the rain on Monday like they say was hoping to get on ice next week


----------



## HappySnag

Beepum19 said:


> nice to finally get out. Ended up better than I thought considering the traffic and pressure.


do you have auger ?i can not send you PM it is blocked,i send you mesage to market place on quiktafix tred.


----------



## bobberbucket

View attachment 462458
View attachment 462459
View attachment 462460
View attachment 462461

Great day out on the hardwater with @King-Fish . Got out on the water around 10am ice where we were was around 4” shore wasn’t bad headed out but on the way in was well... . We will get to that at the end of the report lol. Saw @kayakcrazy and @trapperjon out enjoying the day nice talking with fellow ogf icers. 

Thank you guys for your help with my shack when it was being difficult during the apocalypse!!

The fishing: we drilled a bunch of holes probably took us 45 mins to find active fish. Got set up and bam! They started banging !
I was really happy cause I wanted to see king-fish ice his first fish. It didn’t take long he had a nice crappie to start his Ice career! . 

Well The day went on and we talked and caught a decent amount of fish I don’t know how many.

Some nice perch crappie an gills were caught in 10 fow king fish was smoking them on a steel minnow. I went back and 4th between jigs and pimple & steel Minnow. Spikes and waxorms did the damage. Visibility was probably 7ft. 

Now for the bad news: It got cut short and a little crazy around 4:00 there was open water on the main lake we were in a bay. The wind got very strong and shifted pushing water onto the ice flooding the bay were were in. Thankfully @trapperjon was paying attention and noticed conditions quickly deteriorating . We didn’t really notice inside because it was already wet and the wind was ripping! There was another fisherman nearby we let him know what was up.

We all packed it up & beat feet outta there. Ruined the good fishing we all live to fish again!

All in all it was a great day on the ice that turned a little wild! Had a ball fishing with @King-Fish and look forward to it Again in the future!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sorry my phones being stupid posting in last years thread I’ll throw the pictures in a sec


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## King-Fish

Had a great time today meeting a few of the fellow OGF fishaholics and finally getting to ice fish for the first time! Would like to thank bobber for being generous enough to let me tag along first and foremost. All in all drove four hours to fish about 5 hours and I would do it again in a heartbeat! I really just wanted to go out with experienced folks since I had never been and greatly appreciate the lessons learned today. First time using a flasher and thought I picked up how to use it pretty fast. Fish were on fire from first drop of my jig. I caught most of if not all fish on a 1/8oz silver stingnose minnow tipped with spikes. Tried switching to Swedish pimple for a bit but was not getting the bites so stayed with stingnose for rest of the day. Live minnow on slip bobber had one hit all day and it was just a nibble. As bobber post said it got ugly in the end but was a valuable lesson to always be aware of your surrounding as it was fine then nasty over less than hour period of time. Hope it’ll get cold again to freeze everything up so I can get some more time and experience. Bobber bucket charters knows what he’s doing! Didn’t have more than couple mins at a time with no fish on the flasher. Thanks again and here’s to ice fishing and good times!


----------



## Bass knuckles

headed for Moggy and made last minute decision to go meet Allwayzfishin n kit, went north a hr and got on some decent ice but the bite was pretty slow all day, everyone had few nice crappi and gills, nice to finally hit the ice this year! Wind was whipping all day tho, threw every bait in the book at um, frost jig w waxie worked best.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Chili was the hit of the day


----------



## kit carson

Nice getting on the ice with you buddy, and yes the wind was busting hard today. Hope to see you out again soon.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

kit carson said:


> Nice getting on the ice with you buddy, and yes the wind was busting hard today. Hope to see you out again soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Back at cha kit! Bet cha mon my honey holes will be ready, if so your more then welcome!


----------



## Lil' Rob

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462458
> View attachment 462459
> View attachment 462460
> View attachment 462461
> 
> Great day out on the hardwater with @King-Fish . Got out on the water around 10am ice where we were was around 4” shore wasn’t bad headed out but on the way in was well... . We will get to that at the end of the report lol. Saw @kayakcrazy and @trapperjon out enjoying the day nice talking with fellow ogf icers.
> 
> Thank you guys for your help with my shack when it was being difficult during the apocalypse!!
> 
> The fishing: we drilled a bunch of holes probably took us 45 mins to find active fish. Got set up and bam! They started banging !
> I was really happy cause I wanted to see king-fish ice his first fish. It didn’t take long he had a nice crappie to start his Ice career! .
> 
> Well The day went on and we talked and caught a decent amount of fish I don’t know how many.
> 
> Some nice perch crappie an gills were caught in 10 fow king fish was smoking them on a steel minnow. I went back and 4th between jigs and pimple & steel Minnow. Spikes and waxorms did the damage. Visibility was probably 7ft.
> 
> Now for the bad news: It got cut short and a little crazy around 4:00 there was open water on the main lake we were in a bay. The wind got very strong and shifted pushing water onto the ice flooding the bay were were in. Thankfully @trapperjon was paying attention and noticed conditions quickly deteriorating . We didn’t really notice inside because it was already wet and the wind was ripping! There was another fisherman nearby we let him know what was up.
> 
> We all packed it up & beat feet outta there. Ruined the good fishing we all live to fish again!
> 
> All in all it was a great day on the ice that turned a little wild! Had a ball fishing with @King-Fish and look forward to it Again in the future!



bobberbucket...

icebucketjohn sent me some info on your adventure today...pretty crazy...glad today wasn't the day I finally met you.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Stopped by a farm pond near me this afternoon that I have access to...ice deteriorated since I was there a week ago...wasn't good enough then either.


----------



## crappiedude

Finally looks like you guys are getting into some action. Nice reports and I do so love those ice fishing pics.


----------



## bobberbucket

Lil' Rob said:


> bobberbucket...
> 
> icebucketjohn sent me some info on your adventure today...pretty crazy...glad today wasn't the day I finally met you.


Everything was fine....Until it wasn’t ! I think the wind was jealous of the perfectly good time we were having . Either that or the lake was angry & wanted it’s fish back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning icers!- 30 to start things off this morning. Not bad hopefully the wind settles today we don’t want any more ice getting munched up by the wave action. I suspect things that opened up will lock back over. 🤞

The future still looks good for making some more ice! Although the forecast changes every day I expect us to stack a few inches. 🕺🍴🥶🤞 I’ll probably head out later today and check a few spots. I might fish a little if the opportunity presents itself. 🤘🎣 😎 If by chance I do I’ll have a report.

We all know it’s sketchy out there and I’m gonna say it again. If the spud go’s through in two so will YOU! 
SPUD SPUD,SPUD! If you wanna stay dry,💯
Conditions can change rapidly as some of us saw 1st hand yesterday pay attention to what’s going on around you! 
Had we not made our exit when we did we could have ended up in a real situation that NOBODY would want to be in!💯 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!💪🕺🤘🎣🤞☘🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶

🤘FREEZE BABY FREEZE 🤘


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462492
> 
> 
> Good morning icers!- 30 to start things off this morning. Not bad hopefully the wind settles today we don’t want any more ice getting munched up by the wave action. I suspect things that opened up will lock back over. 🤞
> 
> The future still looks good for making some more ice! Although the forecast changes every day I expect us to stack a few inches. 🕺🍴🥶🤞 I’ll probably head out later today and check a few spots. I might fish a little if the opportunity presents itself. 🤘🎣 😎 If by chance I do I’ll have a report.
> 
> We all know it’s sketchy out there and I’m gonna say it again. If the spud go’s through in two so will YOU!
> SPUD SPUD,SPUD! If you wanna stay dry,💯
> Conditions can change rapidly as some of us saw 1st hand yesterday pay attention to what’s going on around you!
> Had we not made our exit when we did we could have ended up in a real situation that NOBODY would want to be in!💯
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!💪🕺🤘🎣🤞☘🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶
> 
> 🤘FREEZE BABY FREEZE 🤘


I'm really digging that Tuesday through Thursday temps.


----------



## Kenlow1

Bobber, can you post a pic of the sting nose minnow you guys used. Where did you buy? Fish USA, Fisherman’s Central? Glad you guys didn’t get wet. Like you said, always be aware of what is going on around you! Nice pics.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m not sure where @King-Fish bought them. He brought them it was the first time I’ve used one. I liked it I’ll say that.


----------



## Kenlow1

Thanks Bobber-good luck and stay safe. Fingers crossed for a cold freeze.


----------



## kayakcrazy

Amazon carries stingnose minnows.


----------



## bobberbucket

Kenlow1 said:


> Thanks Bobber-good luck and stay safe. Fingers crossed for a cold freeze.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462494
> 
> I’m not sure where @King-Fish bought them. He brought them it was the first time I’ve used one. I liked it I’ll say that.


What size was that?


----------



## bobberbucket

Lil' Rob said:


> What size was that?


I think it was 1/4 oz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Thunder mist lure company. Stingnose minnow. Company based out of Canada. 1/8oz is what I was using. Can buy em a lot of places. I bought direct from manufacture thunder mist.


----------



## Outasync

I like the peanut bunker spoon they make too. Wider body so it looks more like a shad


----------



## King-Fish

Yep I bought one of those peanut bunkers as well in 1/4oz chrome...didn’t try it yesterday. Stuck with the 1/8oz chrome I also have a 1/8 gold and a 3/16oz chrome but didn’t use those either. The 1/8 was all that was necessary. Caught gills, perch, crappie all on that rig.


----------



## Outasync

I havnt caught anything on them yet. Got 1 in karls mystery tackle box and thought it looked neat and bought a few more. Had some lookers off the dock on em but no takers


----------



## Lil' Rob

King-Fish said:


> Yep I bought one of those peanut bunkers as well in 1/4oz chrome...didn’t try it yesterday. Stuck with the 1/8oz chrome I also have a 1/8 gold and a 3/16oz chrome but didn’t use those either. The 1/8 was all that was necessary. Caught gills, perch, crappie all on that rig.


Cool...thanks.

I usually do well with that size of a Swedish pimple, but may have to look at getting some of those for a different look and action.


----------



## Kenlow1

Outasync said:


> I havnt caught anything on them yet. Got 1 in karls mystery tackle box and thought it looked neat and bought a few more. Had some lookers off the dock on em but no takers


----------



## Kenlow1

Thanks King-Fish, ordered some different sizes today of the Stingnose jigging spoons to put in the arsenal.


----------



## muscleman

You guys should have your own icefishing panfish show out on Mogadore lake! Bobber can be the host of the show! called “Bobber Ice Fishing Ways 2021”


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Has anyone checked OLD ST PARK today?

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> Has anyone checked OLD ST PARK today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Heard a rumor she wasn’t ready yet. Slushy snow on top slowing things down probably be worth a look later next week when she’s not so saggy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> You guys should have your own icefishing panfish show out on Mogadore lake! Bobber can be the host of the show! called “Bobber Ice Fishing Ways 2021”


Nah that Hollywood stuff ain’t for me. I keep it too to sell out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Who needs TV right here in this thread are the realist ice fishing reports in Northeast Ohio baby! #BIGFACTS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Gonna go punch some holes in pymie and skeeter tomorrow to see what shape they both are in. Havnt heard much about them yet


----------



## kit carson

Heard north end got hammered yesterday from the wind

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

The way its snowing in transfer right now may hurt anything that is there. It looks nasty out


----------



## bobberbucket

Not snowing here at the moment. Skies clearing probably going down to 18 tonight if not colder.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

We got about 2 inches and it quit. Hopefully it stays that way


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Just left the lake. Got out for a couple hours after work. Real slow. 10 fish between 2 of us. Perch, gills, crappie. 10 feet of water. Both fished in the shack no problem. 4.5” of ice where we were. As of midnight, truck reads 20° bobber


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Skivvyskiv said:


> Has anyone checked OLD ST PARK today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Haven't checked it in a few days. I'll check it on my way home from work in the morning.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice dogs!- Yeah buddy 19 we’re making a little ice out there this morning. we’ll take it! . 

I’m sure there will be some reports and hopefully some fish porn today as I imagine there will be many folks out looking for an ice bite today.

I think fishing might be a little tough out there today. I never liked a rising barometer. I’m sure if you drop what they want right on their nose they might take a bite..

I know some will push their luck today. Hopefully nobody gets wet or dead!  Spud,Spud,Spud!

I’ll be looking forward to the reports! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!


----------



## guppygill

Saw three guys fishing at Old State yesterday evening, they were in the bay by the old boat launch and near the fallen tree. Didn’t see them catch anything and they were not close to each other. The ice was very thin at the edges.


----------



## bobberbucket

Anyone wanna get some popcorn and go sit in the lot over there & play safety bingo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

[mention]swone [/mention] Explained it to me once I think it go’s like this. Each missing safety item equals a space. And of course an ice bath is an automatic bingo!  

I’m sure messed this up maybe swone can send me the official safety bingo rules. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462537
> 
> Good morning ice dogs!- Yeah buddy 19 we’re making a little ice out there this morning. we’ll take it! .
> 
> I’m sure there will be some reports and hopefully some fish porn today as I imagine there will be many folks out looking for an ice bite today.
> 
> I think fishing might be a little tough out there today. I never liked a rising barometer. I’m sure if you drop what they want right on their nose they might take a bite..
> 
> I know some will push their luck today. Hopefully nobody gets wet or dead!  Spud,Spud,Spud!
> 
> I’ll be looking forward to the reports!
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!


Looks like some " better then nothing ice making weather" coming in for you ice rats. Of course the safety rules remain in effect but may be some of the pucker factor will ease a bit especially with not much snow predicted. Stay safe and spud your way to have a good day. Damn I'm a poet and didn't know it! LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Looks like some " better then nothing ice making weather" coming in for you ice rats. Of course the safety rules remain in effect but may be some of the pucker factor will ease a bit especially with not much snow predicted. Stay safe and spud your way to have a good day. Damn I'm a poet and didn't know it! LOL LOL


It’ll be nice to be able to get out of these easy access high traffic bays and out onto wide open ice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Good lord. They must have got on the ice from a private dock on the island. I didn't check everything but what I checked was super sketchy and I fish sketchy ice a lot. Lol


----------



## snag

A high of only 27 today..without the chill factor.. need it to stay like that.. saw on weather yesterday back in 84 it was —-17 degrees.. I remember that weather year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The pressure stabilized so those who are out might have some active eaters this afternoon. Anyone out there with a live report? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> The pressure stabilized so those who are out might have some active eaters this afternoon. Anyone out there with a live report?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Chautauqua baby! Sustained 15mph with gusts over 20.... catching dink perch right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Bro spotted guys on punderscum. He's going home to hot his pond for monster gills i might got there even though im on call 😂


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol that you in the front yard today?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Lol that you in the front yard today?


Yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

my brother just put a rod in his pond nephew caught the first Gil


----------



## fishwithsons

These are the plastic perch eyes I mentioned on an earlier post. I've never had a lot of luck using plastics ice fishing but used these today and caught some perch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Heard they'll be a Parking Attendant & Traffic Cop at Mogadore- Ticknor Rd tomorrow .


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Heard they'll be a Parking Attendant & Traffic Cop at Mogadore- Ticknor Rd tomorrow .


I hear it wasn’t as busy today 20 or so shanty’s. Good thing there’s more ice becoming available! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> These are the plastic perch eyes I mentioned on an earlier post. I've never had a lot of luck using plastics ice fishing but used these today and caught some perch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you consider them as good as real eyeballs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 462580
> my brother just put a rod in his pond nephew caught the first Gil


You better get out there before the kid gets them all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> You better get out there before the kid gets them all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill go tomorrow and clean house 😏


----------



## set-the-drag

Uncle Johnny had to work all GD DAY! I need a new career


----------



## Skivvyskiv

I fished at old st park today. Ice was about 2 1/2 " a lot of small bluegill. Didn't get any keepers. One decent size punkinseed. Didn't keep it









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> I fished at old st park today. Ice was about 2 1/2 " a lot of small bluegill. Didn't get any keepers. One decent size punkinseed. Didn't keep it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


How’s the channel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMK

Public waters- west central Ohio. Thickest ice I found was around 3". Pretty much up and down action with dink gills. 1/32 spoon loaded with waxworms worked the best for me. Lost a keeper crappie at the hole and missed a couple good bites on my dead stick rod. Hopeful things are going to lock up just a little bit more so I can do some exploring.


----------



## fishingful

bobberbucket said:


> I hear it wasn’t as busy today 20 or so shanty’s. Good thing there’s more ice becoming available!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not as bad as I thought. We handled a bunch of gills a couple of crappie, 1 bass and 1 perch. When I say a bunch it was like 400 maybe more. Find green weeds. Glow 5mm was good. Tried plastics and they caught. I was catching them bare jig. Real light bite early then went crazy at 12. Good first outing.

We have a wildlife center at work that always needs fish to feed the animals (eagle, hawks, owl, bobcats and others) so kept a bucket full of small ones for them and 10 bigger ones to eat. Let the rest of the big ones go.









Got a few jokes about the smaller ones. If you fish mogadore you will know what I am talking about.

Won't fish there again untill or if we can get to the perching areas.


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> Would you consider them as good as real eyeballs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was pretty impressed with them for sure but I don't think anything could beat real. Plastic is definitely more convenient and stays on the hook.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

RMK said:


> Public waters- west central Ohio. Thickest ice I found was around 3". Pretty much up and down action with dink gills. 1/32 spoon loaded with waxworms worked the best for me. Lost a keeper crappie at the hole and missed a couple good bites on my dead stick rod. Hopeful things are going to lock up just a little bit more so I can do some exploring.
> 
> View attachment 462598
> 
> View attachment 462600
> 
> View attachment 462601


 Nice work! Love to see y’all getting some action further south!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingful said:


> Not as bad as I thought. We handled a bunch of gills a couple of crappie, 1 bass and 1 perch. When I say a bunch it was like 400 maybe more. Find green weeds. Glow 5mm was good. Tried plastics and they caught. I was catching them bare jig. Real light bite early then went crazy at 12. Good first outing.
> 
> We have a wildlife center at work that always needs fish to feed the animals (eagle, hawks, owl, bobcats and others) so kept a bucket full of small ones for them and 10 bigger ones to eat. Let the rest of the big ones go.
> 
> View attachment 462599
> 
> Got a few jokes about the smaller ones. If you fish mogadore you will know what I am talking about.
> 
> Won't fish there again untill or if we can get to the perching areas.


Heck yeah! Nice haul I’m sure the birds are gonna be thankful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I knew there would be fish porn and good reports today!  I love this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Cleaning the days catch, I found a little piece of ice at the branch. Slow go today, picked up after 4 o'clock, kept enough for dinner.
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Cleaning the days catch, I found a little piece of ice at the branch. Slow go today, picked up after 4 o'clock, kept enough for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


My man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

kit your the man, but somehow those resemble mosquito gills....lol. how was the ice at the branch?


----------



## kit carson

Not real bad 2 1/2 it was sagging a little bit but not bad at all, holes where constantly icing over and ice on the line, so she should put on some good ice tonight. Hope the skies stay clear, if so you will hear the ice singing in your sleep.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## cement569

um dave, its not morning yet. i have gotten used to seeing your weather reports in the am, now im all confused....lol


----------



## kit carson

12° here right now by westbranch

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

bobberbucket said:


> How’s the channel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I started out south of the ranger house and worked my way toward the middle area about halfway across and fished in the 5-6ft area Just Before the deeper channel area. All the holes I made were the same thickness. I noticed it don't look good by that tree in the channel . I didn't go no further than I had to 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> um dave, its not morning yet. i have gotten used to seeing your weather reports in the am, now im all confused....lol


Don’t worry I’ll have another weather update between 4& 6 am lollololol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

I did a quick looksy at pymie today. Stopped at snodgrass and mostly open water. North of the causeway had more ice but it looked too sketchy to really even check it out. Looks like the wind did a number on it.


----------



## kit carson

I wouldn't be surprised to see some single digit temps by morning

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

There are single digits out there already! And if you look just north of skeeter in on the right side of the picture it’s 10 degrees. Lots of cold out there looking at the live actuals !🤘🤘🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning Ice thugs!- We be making some ice this morning!

16 Degrees to start things off! I’ll bet that the fish are fairly active today. Looking forward to the fish porn and hear nice reports.

NO ICE IS SAFE! ALWAYS CARRY THE PROPER SAFETY GEAR & SPUD,SPUD ,SPUD IF YOU WANNA STAY DRY! 

Best of luck to those headedout today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!!!!!! 

 FREEZE BABY FREEZE


----------



## joekacz

IMHO,there's only one thing letting you know ice is being made and that's the pinging and cracking at sundown, it's breautiful music to a ice rat. Still looks like more ice in the next 10 days.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> IMHO,there's only one thing letting you know ice is being made and that's the pinging and cracking at sundown, it's breautiful music to a ice rat. Still looks like more ice in the next 10 days.


I’ll betcha she’s a’h moaning this morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayakcrazy

Good morning Icemen!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 462580
> my brother just put a rod in his pond nephew caught the first Gil


I just noticed that big fat crawler hanging out of that gills mouth. 

At least bring the kid some spikes or wax worms when you go to give his honey hole a struggle snuggle today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I just noticed that big fat crawler hanging out of that gills mouth.
> 
> At least bring the kid some spikes or wax worms when you go to give his honey hole a struggle snuggle today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even a jar of gulp! IMHO no self respecting icer would use crawlers through the ice.JUST AIN'T RIGHT! Again no disrespect intended, it may be my health incarcenation making me say that. SORRY.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Even a jar of gulp! IMHO no self respecting icer would use crawlers through the ice.JUST AIN'T RIGHT! Again no disrespect intended, it may be my health incarcenation making me say that. SORRY.


I had to rub my eyes an look twice! I mean if that’s all you had for bait at the moment now I totally understand. But dang this is ice fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Then again he’s the one with the big fat bluegill maybe I should shut up!. The kids doing pretty dang good without our advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m seeing some single digits out there. Especially to the East I see it’s single digits just north and south of skeeter. A couple other locations showing single digits right now as well! 🤘🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🍴🍴🕺🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🤞🤞🤞🥶🥶🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🥶

Dance Dance,Dance 🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🤘

🍴FREEZE BABY FREEZE 🍴


----------



## joekacz

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 462580
> my brother just put a rod in his pond nephew caught the first Gil


You know we're only having fun with the " rookie". Catch any way you can and enjoy the sport. But I gotta say that's a real nice gill! Keep at and stay safe and more pics!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Top of the morning ladies! Just pulling into the bait shop, bout time to get it goin! Hoping to get some good footage out there today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Top of the morning ladies! Just pulling into the bait shop, bout time to get it goin! Hoping to get some good footage out there today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I just noticed that big fat crawler hanging out of that gills mouth.
> 
> At least bring the kid some spikes or wax worms when you go to give his honey hole a struggle snuggle today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No bait shop close to us anymore. Once one stop at ladue closed that was it. We got nothing. My bro said they were on fire though didn't matter what they put down


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> No bait shop close to us anymore. Once one stop at ladue closed that was it. We got nothing. My bro said they were on fire though didn't matter what they put down


I’d be willing to smuggle some bait north! I’ll even stash it in secret compartments in my truck just like the cartel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Might be able to make a little side hustle! Everyone around here is screwed. I had to drive to marks in the spring will have to again unless i make my minnow tub


----------



## King-Fish

Bunch of little bluegill this morning. Couple decent perch too so far. Lots of bites missed too. Gotta get my reaction time better lol. Ones that are biting are hammering it. No soft bites really


----------



## REEL GRIP

icebucketjohn said:


> Heard they'll be a Parking Attendant & Traffic Cop at Mogadore- Ticknor Rd tomorrow .


Parking lot







was full at 8:00 am.


----------



## bobberbucket

That lot needs expanded. Its stupid that they made it so small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

That's for sure... They got about 5 acers there...What were they think'in.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

They were thinking it’s moggy, how many parking spots do we really need? If it wasn’t for a couple loadmouths there would be plenty of room!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> That lot needs expanded. Its stupid that they made it so small.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like i said before im lucky to not deal with that kinda crap a million people crowding a area. Next weekend bring some bait my way I'll show you my spots where the piggies hangout🤘


----------



## set-the-drag

I got my hummingbird 798si set up for ice action with gps and my waypoints i carefully grafted just need someone who knows ice tricks im sick of years of not pulling hogs through when i know where they are just not savy as i am on the boat


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I got my hummingbird 798si set up for ice action with gps and my waypoints i carefully grafted just need someone who knows ice tricks im sick of years of not pulling hogs through when i know where they are just not savy as i am on the boat


Are you sure they are where you think they are though? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> They were thinking it’s moggy, how many parking spots do we really need? If it wasn’t for a couple loadmouths there would be plenty of room!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go get em' Big Man!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Like i said before im lucky to not deal with that kinda crap a million people crowding a area. Next weekend bring some bait my way I'll show you my spots where the piggies hangout🤘


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Are you sure they are where you think they are though?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/


Did you see my pictures from the springtime I clearly don't waste my f**** time😉 I know exactly where they're at I went out there for the first time when we had ice last season I couldn't get him going because I'm not that good on ice but they're there


----------



## set-the-drag

Not only the crappy but the Wally's are there two


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Not only the crappy but the Wally's are there two


You can have them highly coveted toothy carp. I’m only after the crappie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Porn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> You can have them highly coveted toothy carp. I’m only after the crappie!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You definitely wouldn’t complain with a walleye tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill

Old state, catching dunks, few nice ones though and their hitting. About five other guys out, all spread out.


----------



## guppygill

Just nice to be out and hearing the hum if the VEX


----------



## bobberbucket

guppygill said:


> Just nice to be out and hearing the hum if the VEX
> 
> View attachment 462659


Vex music is the best!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill

Nice OLD STATE Perch


----------



## bobberbucket

Keep the fish porn coming guys! We been waiting for two years for this much ice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

In due respect to Crankit, he predicted that GOOD ice fishing in the middle of January. Let’s give him a shout out and a big THANK YOU GUYS! He is in Florida with family having a great time


----------



## guppygill

Rivaling Lake Erie perch , now, LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

guppygill said:


> Rivaling Lake Erie perch , now, LOL
> 
> View attachment 462668


Get the gaff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> Nobody has any respect for you Stan.
> 
> Ya bum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might like him, but he was correct on his prediction!! He said hello to all the shivering ice nuts from the SUNSHINE STATE


----------



## bobberbucket

You were wrong we been ice fishing since the week after Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Is Mogadore parking lot still full? How is the bite?


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> You were wrong we been ice fishing since the week after Christmas.
> 
> Go praise yourself somewhere else Stan your still not fooling anyone here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha I didn’t make any prediction let’s be clear on that !!! And furthermore more my name is not Stan. You might of been on ice before or after Xmas to prove a point, but it surely wasn’t safe. Sketchy as hell 2 in thick is not recommended at all by safety standards


----------



## muscleman




----------



## cement569

my son text me earlier and told me theres guys on springfied lake. i told him that lake has never been good to me. so therefore i will steer clear of that lake


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> my son text me earlier and told me theres guys on springfied lake. i told him that lake has never been good to me. so therefore i will steer clear of that lake


Dink city 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandKid

Called off work to get me some ice action out east, got the old zercom out and almost 5 inches of ice.







1


----------



## Lil' Rob

For those of you west of Akron...

Spencer Lake, yesterday, was ice covered as far as I could see from the west parking lot / causeway. I checked ice a bit with the spud and only found about 2-3" of ice on either side. I only stepped a few feet off shore. It looked like someone popped a few holes on the north side, out across from the boat ramp, but still within that little cove. I didn't see any evidence of anyone on the ice on the south side in the stump field.

North side from boat ramp...and ice chunk from there...


















South side...with pic of ice...


----------



## bobberbucket

Lil' Rob said:


> For those of you west of Akron...
> 
> Spencer Lake, yesterday, was ice covered as far as I could see from the west parking lot / causeway. I checked ice a bit with the spud and only found about 2-3" of ice on either side. I only stepped a few feet off shore. It looked like someone popped a few holes on the north side, out across from the boat ramp, but still within that little cove. I didn't see any evidence of anyone on the ice on the south side in the stump field.
> 
> North side from boat ramp...and ice chunk from there...
> 
> 
> View attachment 462676
> View attachment 462677
> 
> 
> South side...with pic of ice...
> 
> View attachment 462678
> View attachment 462679


Hey hey hey!! Solid report


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

Lil' Rob said:


> For those of you west of Akron...
> 
> Spencer Lake, yesterday, was ice covered as far as I could see from the west parking lot / causeway. I checked ice a bit with the spud and only found about 2-3" of ice on either side. I only stepped a few feet off shore. It looked like someone popped a few holes on the north side, out across from the boat ramp, but still within that little cove. I didn't see any evidence of anyone on the ice on the south side in the stump field.
> 
> North side from boat ramp...and ice chunk from there...
> 
> 
> View attachment 462676
> View attachment 462677
> 
> 
> South side...with pic of ice...
> 
> View attachment 462678
> View attachment 462679


Still looks unsafe. Give it a week or so


----------



## bobberbucket

Remember folks check your own ice don’t let some newbie tell you what’s safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

used to fish spencer back in the 90,s. man there were some nice gills in there, alot of dink crappies but once in a while you got a good one. its been years sinse i fished there and i often wonder what its like today


----------



## DBV

bobberbucket said:


> Remember folks check your own ice don’t let some newbie tell you what’s safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep


----------



## joekacz

cement569 said:


> used to fish spencer back in the 90,s. man there were some nice gills in there, alot of dink crappies but once in a while you got a good one. its been years sinse i fished there and i often wonder what its like today


Before the fish kill a few winters back we would get a good mixed bag of gillies and crappie,don't know what it's like now.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Made it out to one of my 1st ice honey holes... solid clear hard 3” fished for about 4 hrs. 2 pickerel, dozen nice gills, ditch pick, one perch one crappi, glad things are finally shaping up! I’ll be out tomm somewhere with tonight’s temps.


----------



## set-the-drag

Don't worry bobber we can release the beast if one hooks up i get enough in warm weather..... I might keep it though lol fresh eye scaled and roasted on the grill garlic and butta little rosemary old bay and bacon grease. I'll make you think twice bout putting it back


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Made it out to one of my 1st ice honey holes... solid clear hard 3” fished for about 4 hrs. 2 pickerel, dozen nice gills, ditch pick, one perch one crappi, glad things are finally shaping up! I’ll be out tomm somewhere with tonight’s temps.


Pickerel are fun! Little snot rockets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Wait is that a grass pike


----------



## Bass knuckles

set-the-drag said:


> Wait is that a grass pike


Yep


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> Pickerel are fun! Little snot rockets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I was in 10’ lifted to 3’ under the ice and it blasted it w/o even showing up on vex


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Don't worry bobber we can release the beast if one hooks up i get enough in warm weather..... I might keep it though lol fresh eye scaled and roasted on the grill garlic and butta little rosemary old bay and bacon grease. I'll make you think twice bout putting it back





set-the-drag said:


> Don't worry bobber we can release the beast if one hooks up i get enough in warm weather..... I might keep it though lol fresh eye scaled and roasted on the grill garlic and butta little rosemary old bay and bacon grease. I'll make you think twice bout putting it back


I didn’t say I was gonna put it back . I just said I didn’t want to target them lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Had what im sure was a big cat break my rod to last time out 3 hrs nothing next thing i knew rod went flying i grabbed it and it was like a bulldozer blew my setup apart couldn't react fast enough


----------



## ltroyer

Drove by nimi saw 2 guys fishing by the oil well behind campground bay.its getting there


----------



## jjanda

Got out on a smaller public lake in northern Ohio today. Ice was sketchy but I was comfortable fishing it. Caught quite a few smaller bluegill and crappies. Had a channel cat come out of nowhere and smash a fly. Catch of the day was a 13 inch crappie that's about to make a good sandwich. All fish besides the cat came on tungsten and waxie.
















Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

All in all had good day on the ice. Had solid 4-5” where I was sitting. All day long had fish on the flasher and caught one after another pretty much all day. Bad part was a lot of sorting. Caught two bluegills on tungsten with a spike. Everything else on stingnose. Kept 4 perch and 2 nice gills. Caught 40+ fish, missed too many bites to count I think they were very tiny ones because I just couldn’t get a hook set. quit biting around 1ish but were still on the screen I just couldn’t throw anything at them they wanted anymore lol. Packed it up and headed home. Fish again another day. The picture of the bluegill is about what size most of them were today. Catfish bait lol


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Got out on a smaller public lake in northern Ohio today. Ice was sketchy but I was comfortable fishing it. Caught quite a few smaller bluegill and crappies. Had a channel cat come out of nowhere and smash a fly. Catch of the day was a 13 inch crappie that's about to make a good sandwich. All fish besides the cat came on tungsten and waxie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Nice work syndicated ice brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

King-Fish said:


> All in all had good day on the ice. Had solid 4-5” where I was sitting. All day long had fish on the flasher and caught one after another pretty much all day. Bad part was a lot of sorting. Caught two bluegills on tungsten with a spike. Everything else on stingnose. Kept 4 perch and 2 nice gills. Caught 40+ fish, missed too many bites to count I think they were very tiny ones because I just couldn’t get a hook set. quit biting around 1ish but were still on the screen I just couldn’t throw anything at them they wanted anymore lol. Packed it up and headed home. Fish again another day. The picture of the bluegill is about what size most of them were today. Catfish bait lol
> View attachment 462704
> View attachment 462705


 Nice work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Got this yesterday at Mark's bait n tackle. I have a 24" Ice blue spinning reel ice rod from ole walmart. When I saw this one I had to have it! I got a question with how to put line on it?

...do I run the line through the holes in reel and tie a knot? I feel stupid asking this by the way hahaha.

...and why all the holes in reel?

Don.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nimmy Grass Pickeral caught today. Nice surprise.


----------



## Bass knuckles

icebucketjohn said:


> Nimmy Grass Pickeral caught today. Nice surprise.
> View attachment 462727


Them pickerel must of been hungry today, I got 2 of um!


----------



## Skivvyskiv

I fished old state park again. Some spots had 3" some just 2.5" . Some slushy spots. 
I got 1 crappie and a few red-ears .









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> I fished old state park again. Some spots had 3" some just 2.5" . Some slushy spots.
> I got 1 crappie and a few red-ears .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


 Right on! [mention]Skivvyskiv [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Got this yesterday at Mark's bait n tackle. I have a 24" Ice blue spinning reel ice rod from ole walmart. When I saw this one I had to have it! I got a question with how to put line on it?
> 
> ...do I run the line through the holes in reel and tie a knot? I feel stupid asking this by the way hahaha.
> 
> ...and why all the holes in reel?
> 
> Don.
> View attachment 462724
> 
> 
> View attachment 462723


I got a reel similar to the one you just purchased.with What I did was went in one hole and out of the closest one to it and tying a improved cinch knot. I really love the inline real. You can control drop your rig by turning the spool backwards with your finger. The bite was super negative yesterday then I started control dropping a ant with a waxie over some weeds and got 20 gills in a hour and a half after barely having a bite in 7 hours. Hope you enjoy your new setup. I always enjoy your posts and look forward to some in the near future. Tight lines Don!!!

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Post count is high cause we started in June 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Post count is high cause we started in June
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Starts in May next time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

*WARNING: STOP THE TROLLING, OFF TOPIC,THREATENING, NAME CALLING POSTS!*

Just spent the last two hours cleaning up this thread.
Please notice that there have been MANY edited and deleted posts.
Sent notifications and warning to multiple offenders.
Please consider those warnings as final !
Also...please note the addition to the thread title.

If you don't have anything on topic and constructive to add to the thread...PLEASE don't post!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

fastwater said:


> *WARNING: STOP THE TROLLING, OFF TOPIC,THREATENING, NAME CALLING POSTS!*
> 
> Just spent the last two hours cleaning this thread up.
> Please notice that there have been MANY edited and deleted posts.
> Sent notifications and warning to multiple offenders.
> Please consider those warnings as final !
> 
> If you don't have anything on topic and constructive to add to the thread...PLEASE don't post!!!


Thank you fastwater! I’ll be back with more fish pics tomorrow like many other good guys in this thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Thank you fastwater! I’ll be back with more fish pics tomorrow like many other good guys in this thread!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look forward to seeing them.
As always...ya'll stay safe on the ice!


----------



## kit carson

Thanks fastener appreciate the help in improving this thread

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey

Fastwater is a good guy. I can't ice fish anymore because of health reasons but I really am enjoying all the pics and posts. Keep up the great stuff guys!


----------



## joekacz

Thanks Fastwater for your actions and recognizing the true contributors of a great thread and to the original poster, BobberBucket,for maintaining a very informative thread. I enjoy my daily readings and viewings of pics. And also enjoy contributing with any knowledge and or experiences that I may have had. Thanks again!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Top of the mornin ladies! It’s go time once again! The goal for today is a new body of water! I’m sure conditions will be very interesting but we will see if there’s any fishable ice and see just how far we can make it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freezy fishers!- 27 to start off this fine Monday morning! I’ll be the fish are on the feed this morning ahead of the front coming in. Gonna have a quick warm up to 40. Tomorrow that really should have much negative effect on our ice fishing adventures. The bottom is gonna immediately fall out on Wednesday!

Ill be out with some of the ice thugs surveying new waters & kicking stumps trying to jump shoot some fish today. I can’t wait to see what we’re working with out there I haven’t been out since Thursday I’m itching an overdue! 

I’ll say I was very pleasantly surprised to see the work @fastwater has done in the thread. Thank you for cleaning up that mess. Moving forward we will try an do a much better job keeping it civil & informative in here. I gotta say I’ve noticed a difference recently in the way things are being handled on this site. And I like it! 

Big thanks to all the staff at ogf allowing our long annual winter thread to go on & on & on ! And for keeping it a clean friendly place to share when sometimes we might fail to do so.

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!

SPUD,SPUD,SPUD


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Top of the mornin ladies! It’s go time once again! The goal for today is a new body of water! I’m sure conditions will be very interesting but we will see if there’s any fishable ice and see just how far we can make it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s not very often you beat me to the keyboard . Do it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Off topic yes when u blow up spots is off topic to a max!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Off topic yes when u blow up spots is off topic to a max!!!


I was just gonna suggest with all the ice we have out there.....

That we NOT give any spot busting “I saw guys fishing right here” with a picture type of posts here.

It’s not ok for those who work to find fishable ice For someone who did not even fish to post a report of the location of those fishing. 

Spot busting serves no purpose. I’m with you on this brother! 

And set the GD Bulls free too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

This is the best thread every winter. And every year Bobberbucket picks up a stalker in the thread along the way. Thanks for cleaning it up and keeping it alive. I have no ice to fish yet, so I really enjoy the reports and pictures. I want fresh pictures by lunch time!


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> This is the best thread every winter. And every year Bobberbucket picks up a stalker in the thread along the way. Thanks for cleaning it up and keeping it alive. I have no ice to fish yet, so I really enjoy the reports and pictures. I want fresh pictures by lunch time!


Im pretty sure there’s gonna be a few guys slinging some freshly poked fish pictures with reports by lunchtime today no problem! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman




----------



## muscleman

Thanks fastwater for mopping up the mess left. Good job! Back to basic, ice conditions should be the same. Temp are rising to 36 with freezing rain. We might have some deterioration this coming week. I’m out already and the fishing is a slow go. Nothing worth posting 💪💪🤟🤟


----------



## flyphisherman

They were really seemed to prefer minnow heads yesterday.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Took my 6 year old out Saturday for his 1st ice trip. No rods, boots, or legs down the hole so it was a success! He hooked a big bass but didn't land it. 3½" of clear ice.
Went to a different pond Sunday that had 4½ of clear. Got a 3 lb bass first drop down. Fishing was slow for an hour and a half . Finally got on the big gills about 20 min before we had to leave.


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> They were really seemed to prefer minnow heads yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good perch mark zooming up on the vex to smash that pimple!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Checked out a pond on Sunday I haven’t fished in many years ,good solid white ice. Headed out shortly and hope some fishies are still in there. Looks like a good day today. And also glad the mess is cleaning up . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Took my 6 year old out Saturday for his 1st ice trip. No rods, boots, or legs down the hole so it was a success! He hooked a big bass but didn't land it. 3½" of clear ice.
> Went to a different pond Sunday that had 4½ of clear. Got a 3 lb bass first drop down. Fishing was slow for an hour and a half . Finally got on the big gills about 20 min before we had to leave.


It always seems to happen like that. The studs show up when it’s time to pack up its like they know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Got this yesterday at Mark's bait n tackle. I have a 24" Ice blue spinning reel ice rod from ole walmart. When I saw this one I had to have it! I got a question with how to put line on it?
> 
> ...do I run the line through the holes in reel and tie a knot? I feel stupid asking this by the way hahaha.
> 
> ...and why all the holes in reel?
> 
> Don.
> View attachment 462724
> 
> 
> View attachment 462723


I bought the same one from Marks last week and yes I ran the line between the two holes and tied a knot. I think all of the holes help reduce the overall weight. I like mine so far. Caught a bunch of perch at Chautauqua with it this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Had a great weekend out on some NEO ice! Fished the morning bite on Saturday and the evening bite on Sunday. It was awesome to finally get the shanty out, as last year it never left the bed of my truck. Caught over 30+ fish both days with a nice spread of species. Caught gills, a few nice redears, perch, crappie, rockbass and largemouth. All the perch were in the 8-9” range and could find the pack of larger fish. Fished the same general area both days in 5-9 ft of water. Best baits seemed to be on the smaller side tipped with waxies or minnows. Kept a few of the bigger gills for a nice sammie later this week. The rest went back for another day. Should add some more ice later this week and hopefully it will shape up to be a great season! A great lesson out there for some newbies, I had a good 3.5-4.5” of ice that I fished on. One spot I knew had frozen later because I had been watching this spot carefully over the past week. Sure enough, I spudded my way over to that area and very quickly it went to 2”. Then as I’m sitting there fishing, a family sees my shanty out on the ice and crosses the cove in about 20ft of water, no spud and no idea how the ice is. I yelled that that ice isn’t very thick and that got them off pretty quick. No doubt they could have gotten wet. Here’s some fish porn from my adventures.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> Remember folks check your own ice don’t let some newbie tell you what’s safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's funny you mention this. I checked a local lake where some regulars were swearing ti was 5-5.5 inches and it was in reality, only 4in of the ruler. Caught some fish, reconnected with some old friends and enjoyed Ticknor. Caught 40-60 gills. kept 10 or so. fishing was fantastic! I'll Probably be back out there soon! at least till people fish out the lake/area and ruin it for the next 10 years.


----------



## c. j. stone

johnboy111711 said:


> It's funny you mention this. I checked a local lake where some regulars were swearing ti was 5-5.5 inches and it was in reality, only 4in of the ruler. Caught some fish, reconnected with some old friends and enjoyed Ticknor. Caught 40-60 gills. kept 10 or so. fishing was fantastic! I'll Probably be back out there soon! at least till people fish out the lake/area and ruin it for the next 10 years.


There'll be more out today. What you said is happening! This past Spring you could walk across the bay on all the boats! Saw tons of fish caught, (nothing!) was tossed back!!


----------



## bobberbucket

dlancy said:


> Had a great weekend out on some NEO ice! Fished the morning bite on Saturday and the evening bite on Sunday. It was awesome to finally get the shanty out, as last year it never left the bed of my truck. Caught over 30+ fish both days with a nice spread of species. Caught gills, a few nice redears, perch, crappie, rockbass and largemouth. All the perch were in the 8-9” range and could find the pack of larger fish. Fished the same general area both days in 5-9 ft of water. Best baits seemed to be on the smaller side tipped with waxies or minnows. Kept a few of the bigger gills for a nice sammie later this week. The rest went back for another day. Should add some more ice later this week and hopefully it will shape up to be a great season! A great lesson out there for some newbies, I had a good 3.5-4.5” of ice that I fished on. One spot I knew had frozen later because I had been watching this spot carefully over the past week. Sure enough, I spudded my way over to that area and very quickly it went to 2”. Then as I’m sitting there fishing, a family sees my shanty out on the ice and crosses the cove in about 20ft of water, no spud and no idea how the ice is. I yelled that that ice isn’t very thick and that got them off pretty quick. No doubt they could have gotten wet. Here’s some fish porn from my adventures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice work! Great report & fish porn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

The fishing at Moggie started to pick up. Like a light switch. On and off but I’m sorting through a bunch of small ones. Live minnows is the choice of bait with a gold hook. The ice is actually like 3 inch or less. The ice storm moving in tonight might put a damper on things.


----------



## CharlieKelly

Caught this chunk through the ice on Mosquito! Minnow. First LMB of the year! She hit the frying pan and tasted wonderful!


----------



## bobberbucket

CharlieKelly said:


> Caught this chunk through the ice on Mosquito! Minnow. First LMB of the year! She hit the frying pan and tasted wonderful!


Nice fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

CharlieKelly said:


> Caught this chunk through the ice on Mosquito! Minnow. First LMB of the year! She hit the frying pan and tasted wonderful!


Now that is a whopper!!!


----------



## dlancy

CharlieKelly said:


> Caught this chunk through the ice on Mosquito! Minnow. First LMB of the year! She hit the frying pan and tasted wonderful!


Nice! When did you catch this one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

dlancy said:


> Had a great weekend out on some NEO ice! Fished the morning bite on Saturday and the evening bite on Sunday. It was awesome to finally get the shanty out, as last year it never left the bed of my truck. Caught over 30+ fish both days with a nice spread of species. Caught gills, a few nice redears, perch, crappie, rockbass and largemouth. All the perch were in the 8-9” range and could find the pack of larger fish. Fished the same general area both days in 5-9 ft of water. Best baits seemed to be on the smaller side tipped with waxies or minnows. Kept a few of the bigger gills for a nice sammie later this week. The rest went back for another day. Should add some more ice later this week and hopefully it will shape up to be a great season! A great lesson out there for some newbies, I had a good 3.5-4.5” of ice that I fished on. One spot I knew had frozen later because I had been watching this spot carefully over the past week. Sure enough, I spudded my way over to that area and very quickly it went to 2”. Then as I’m sitting there fishing, a family sees my shanty out on the ice and crosses the cove in about 20ft of water, no spud and no idea how the ice is. I yelled that that ice isn’t very thick and that got them off pretty quick. No doubt they could have gotten wet. Here’s some fish porn from my adventures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fish but a nicer necklace ,ice great catch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Got the skunk on so far, ice got thinner the further I went deeper, on two inche so not moving much. Had a big something on for a bit a few hits then it shut off . Just a few lookers. No one here so I have to watch my steps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

Here is just another reminder about ice safety conditions


----------



## DBV

muscleman said:


> Here is just another reminder about ice safety conditions
> View attachment 462773


Yep - seen that plenty of times. Let’s get back to fish talk and reports.


----------



## bobberbucket

Out at a local puddle 3.5” of ice with @Fish2Win just littles so far.


----------



## CharlieKelly

dlancy said:


> Nice! When did you catch this one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Caught her yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462775
> 
> Out at a local puddle 3.5” of ice with @Fish2Win just littles so far.


There's not enough room in your shack for F2W to drill holes.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> There's not enough room in your shack for F2W to drill holes.


He’s not in my shack lolololol he doesn’t even sit in his own


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMK

Started out in a new area. Ice as thick as 4.5 at first. Started out with a small Gil. Started to head for some structure farther out but decided not to push it as the ice was slowly getting thinner as we spudded in that direction and got down to under 3". Turned around and tried some deeper water in the main channel for a bit. No fishes. Back to Saturdays dink spot and they were still there and hungry. Good numbers but not much size. Bully jig and small spoon both tipped with waxies and or crappie nibbles worked all about as well. Partners white and pink micro jig with wax worm caught more crappies than my set ups. Not sure where the big fish are but with the upcoming weather we might be able to find out. Or at least put some more time into trying


----------



## CharlieKelly

Well I just drove by where I caught that monster Largemouth on Mosquito yesterday. You guys have no respect for another person's catch or spot!!! There must've been about 10 guys fishing around that area. Is it a coincidence that it was within hours of me sharing that picture?! I highly doubt it. I guess I didnt hide my location good enough from you scavengers.

I doubt youll see any more pics from me! Sad


----------



## bobberbucket

RMK said:


> Started out in a new area. Ice as thick as 4.5 at first. Started out with a small Gil. Started to head for some structure farther out but decided not to push it as the ice was slowly getting thinner as we spudded in that direction and got down to under 3". Turned around and tried some deeper water in the main channel for a bit. No fishes. Back to Saturdays dink spot and they were still there and hungry. Good numbers but not much size. Bully jig and small spoon both tipped with waxies and or crappie nibbles worked all about as well. Partners white and pink micro jig with wax worm caught more crappies than my set ups. Not sure where the big fish are but with the upcoming weather we might be able to find out. Or at least put some more time into trying
> View attachment 462778
> 
> View attachment 462779
> 
> View attachment 462780
> 
> View attachment 462781
> 
> View attachment 462782


Nice pics! Looks like it was a bunch of fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711




----------



## johnboy111711

CharlieKelly said:


> Well I just drove by where I caught that monster Largemouth on Mosquito yesterday. You guys have no respect for another person's catch or spot!!! There must've been about 10 guys fishing around that area. Is it a coincidence that it was within hours of me sharing that picture?! I highly doubt it. I guess I didnt hide my location good enough from you scavengers.
> 
> I doubt youll see any more pics from me! Sad


yeah man it happens quick. people probably saw you from the road also. personally, Im at work but recognized the muskrat hut in the back!


----------



## RMK

CharlieKelly said:


> Well I just drove by where I caught that monster Largemouth on Mosquito yesterday. You guys have no respect for another person's catch or spot!!! There must've been about 10 guys fishing around that area. Is it a coincidence that it was within hours of me sharing that picture?! I highly doubt it. I guess I didnt hide my location good enough from you scavengers.
> 
> I doubt youll see any more pics from me! Sad


No reason not to share pics, but you ll never see a background of any sort in a picture from me on here.


----------



## Outasync

If your visible from the road and people seen you then yeah there will be people out there the next day. With limited ice weve had the past few years would you expect any different?


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m just saying I notice everything. Including exactly what’s going on right now. Hopefully nobody’s really playing into what’s painfully obvious. 

Fishing is pretty slow right now F2W run off elsewhere. I’m set up near some characters and they got me laughing pretty good. So I’ll call this a win so far! Good times on the ICE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

RMK said:


> No reason not to share pics, *but you ll never see a background of any sort in a picture from me on here.*


Yep...if'n you're hardwater/softwater fishin and slammin em...or hunting a great public spot and kill a monster buck...never,ever,ever post up pics showing background on here or any other place on the net.
Not unless you're lonesome and want a whole bunch of company the next day.


----------



## crappiedude

Yeah, it's never good to share your pics with a known background on an open forum. I learned it the hard way years ago when I posted a pic of some fish along a shoreline we routinely fished. It wasn't a secret spot but pressure was limited. The thread got blown up from guys saying "hey, I know that spot" and "man that powerline in the background is a dead give away" ect... Now I only post pics of fish in the bottom of the boat, in a sink, or maybe in the livewell. I will rarely name a specific body of water. 
Now he's a tip I sometimes use. For live action photos I've been known to go to a different location from where I did catch the fish with very recognizable features in the background for my photos. The next time you go to the lake you will get a chuckle when you see all the internet trolls fishing in their new favorite spot.

Love those pics and keep them coming.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

CharlieKelly said:


> Well I just drove by where I caught that monster Largemouth on Mosquito yesterday. You guys have no respect for another person's catch or spot!!! There must've been about 10 guys fishing around that area. Is it a coincidence that it was within hours of me sharing that picture?! I highly doubt it. I guess I didnt hide my location good enough from you scavengers.
> 
> I doubt youll see any more pics from me! Sad


Well that’s interesting. Not a soul over there? I know of 4 shacks on the whole lake and even a duck hunter up at the Bouy line lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drsteelhead

Anybody have a rough ice depth for squito? I’ll be stopping by after work in a few hours and will drill and measure some holes in the south east corner.


----------



## johnboy111711

2-3 tops


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bang bang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

when taking pictures of fish on the ice always lay the fish on the ice and that way no back ground features are shown. be pretty hard for anyone to find that spot or that lake


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> when taking pictures of fish on the ice always lay the fish on the ice and that way no back ground features are shown. be pretty hard for anyone to find that spot or that lake


You know that lake we briefly mentioned yesterday...... Guess what it still sucks!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Guess I got to get in where I fit in. A blank vex and a gas station screwdriver yee yee!


----------



## cement569

and i forgot to add.....if you wish to have your smiling face included in the picture just lay down on the ice next to the fish. and your right dave that lake sucks out loud


----------



## InlandKid

Atleast you're on the ice today bobber, I had too many chores to get done around the farm today and just finished up. Hoping I can get back out tomorrow mid day on some ice.


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462783
> 
> Guess I got to get in where I fit in. A blank vex and a gas station screwdriver yee yee!


I haven’t seen them old Schooley rods in awhile!


----------



## viking

I still have 6 of them I take for the grandkids if they go in no worries


----------



## viking

We need to hook up Bobber it's been awhile I'll give you a yell later


----------



## bobberbucket

viking said:


> We need to hook up Bobber it's been awhile I'll give you a yell later


Hit me up brother same number for the last 27 years! If you lost it hit my inbox! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

Sounds good bb still got your # my spot still needs a little more time maybe by the end of next week


----------



## bobberbucket

viking said:


> Sounds good bb still got your # my spot still needs a little more time maybe by the end of next week


As long s you take them catfish off for me I’m in!  No cats in the shack! . Is your gang still in tact over there ? You & your buds were some good dudes to fish with! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Out on mosquito lake now, a gentleman just went in and we got him out and back to his truck. If you do not have the proper safety equipment, spud, picks, rope, floatation. DO NOT come on the lake. The south end there’s shove ice across the lake. North of that it’s about 1” of ice. Majority of ice south of that is 2-3” some spots more, some less, but you have to SPUD SPUD SPUD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well boys I gave it up around 4. Fished some local water I haven’t fished in a couple years. Ice was around 4” mostly 3-3.5”. At a public lake in summit county. Caught crappie maybe 15 of them all around 5” and a couple 4-5” gills and 4 Little perch. I don’t think I pulled a fish over 6.5” all day. 

Still managed to have a good time today! Met some wild ass locals where I was at them boys had me rolling. 

Hopefully y’all did better than I did! Either way I had a ball out there today! And probably tomorrow too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Out on mosquito lake now, a gentleman just went in and we got him out and back to his truck. If you do not have the proper safety equipment, spud, picks, rope, floatation. DO NOT come on the lake. The south end there’s shove ice across the lake. North of that it’s about 1” of ice. Majority of ice south of that is 2-3” some spots more, some less, but you have to SPUD SPUD SPUD.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You better get your big self on dry land before I call [mention]johnboy111711 [/mention] and we call yo momma!  just kidding smoke some hawgs homie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

sure hope your not going back to that lake tomorro dave. if you can remember the first time i met you on the ice, it seems its ready to go. there were a few guys out by the channel, not sure on ice thickness tho


----------



## viking

Ya I'll take your damn cats off might have to get a holed of DOBOY he loves those cats smoked maybe even IBJ would like to join in now that's a party. Don't worry about the cats in the shack we'll use mine


----------



## muscleman

Well I just came off the lake. Nothing worth noting. Caught like 40-50 gills, smalls crappies, and perch. All went back into the hole! All in all it was a good day being out in the great outdoors getting fresh air with no Covid germs. I might hit her again tomorrow night depends if the 3 in of ice holds up. Supposed to rain. Lived another day to do it again. God Bless


----------



## Skivvyskiv

I fished old state park again. The ice I was on is melting. But the middle section was in fine shape. Lots of guys in the usual spots. Didn't see much happening . I also fished at Springfield for about an hour. Not much going on there









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> sure hope your not going back to that lake tomorro dave. if you can remember the first time i met you on the ice, it seems its ready to go. there were a few guys out by the channel, not sure on ice thickness tho


I do remember! And I remember what you said

“ You don’t know who i am but I know who you are” 

Some of my amigos were over there today! I bet they had more fun than me fish wise. But not atmosphere wise lolololo I love it over at that crappy lake it’s hillbilly heaven! 

I was gonna pack up and make an appearance in the old neighborhood but I got lazy! I might make my way over that way soon! How’s things looking on the other side of the putting green? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> I fished old state park again. The ice I was on is melting. But the middle section was in fine shape. Lots of guys in the usual spots. Didn't see much happening . I also fished at Springfield for about an hour. Not much going on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Bruh we need to talk!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

not sure on that one, ill check tomorro


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> not sure on that one, ill check tomorro


If you need a stupid skinny dude to go first holler!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

thats a big 10 - 4


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Got skunked, but finally stepped foot on the hard stuff for the first time this year. Drilled a ton of holes. no marks. This was the only bay that had fishable ice. Main lake was looking good but unfortunately the entire shoreline was junk. Man, still felt damn good to be out for a few hours. Hopefully February treats us better.


----------



## Evinrude58

Did ok today sorted thru about 75 fish to keep five 9 inch Perch, a couple 8 inch gills and a 15 inch Bass. Lost a really nice fish on my schooley I had left the pin in and so drag was locked which broke the line. Was on 4 inches of ice and shore line was good. There were some guys nearby fishing tip ups and they caught a couple cats and Bass.


----------



## Evinrude58

Warned a couple kids about the ice being unsafe where they were headed and luckily they listened and turned back. As I was leaving seen someone else was walking out with no safety gear so I warned them the ice was thin where they were walking. They didn't care for my friendly warning.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Got out w my bro today, ice is good and hard out passed the refrezzing shore, 3” tops. Got nice mixed pile for him to clean for cpl meals! Fished in 8-14 fow and best bite of day was 4-530. Lil frosty and mags


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Bass knuckles said:


> Got out w my bro today, ice is good and hard out passed the refrezzing shore, 3” tops. Got nice mixed pile for him to clean for cpl meals! Fished in 8-14 fow and best bite of day was 4-530. Lil frosty and mags


That's a damn nice haul!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Got out w my bro today, ice is good and hard out passed the refrezzing shore, 3” tops. Got nice mixed pile for him to clean for cpl meals! Fished in 8-14 fow and best bite of day was 4-530. Lil frosty and mags


 Nice work Knuckles! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Got out w my bro today, ice is good and hard out passed the refrezzing shore, 3” tops. Got nice mixed pile for him to clean for cpl meals! Fished in 8-14 fow and best bite of day was 4-530. Lil frosty and mags


Oh man I’m ready. I’m down to hit it later this week one morning before work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Thanks y’all, forgot to mention my bro took some Ol stinky crab he had in the fridge, put out cpl tip ups and bang flag went up, 5-8lb kitty! Man I love ice season


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Oh man I’m ready. I’m down to hit it later this week one morning before work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think wed or thur if ya want I’m game


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> I think wed or thur if ya want I’m game


Whichever day works for me, let’s bring mr kit carson along too. Y’all can keep at it when I have to leave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I'm in just name the day

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Thursday should be real solid ice, that work for you guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

Well I made it out for the first time this year. Went with a buddy was on 3-3.5 inches with some open water less than 50 yards away which I am sure will be treacherous for some people after the cold temps wed and Thursday. We got there at 11 and fished till 5. It was slow for awhile and got better in the evening. The couple guys that were there before us had done really well before we got there. We kept 6 perch and 4 crappie threw back several perch and bluegill and a couple ditch pickles. I need to take minnows next time seems to help others. All in all it was a great day to be out and enjoy the ice fishing!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drsteelhead

4 inches on north end. Didn’t measure the south side, but I saw several people out. Hoping to get on some ice this Saturday


----------



## BudIce

I also made it out today for the first time, it felt great to walk on the water again and drill a couple holes. Had a lot of marks caught 2 bluegill, missed a few. Was nice to hear the vex humming, I’ll be out again Wednesday 
🧊🎣


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

drsteelhead said:


> 4 inches on north end. Didn’t measure the south side, but I saw several people out. Hoping to get on some ice this Saturday


I have full confirmation it is not 4” on the north end. Anyone reading that please please do not attempt the north end yet. It is 2.5 at most. 2” or less for majority of it. There’s a reason we fished the south end today. And even that ice wasn’t the best. Kit, myself, and a couple others watched a guy go through on the south end which is the best ice on the whole lake. From us to you please do not attempt. I feel as though we are reliable sources of info in the ice community. Give it till Thursday at the earliest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I totally agree with IHD, this fellow was just motoring along and BAM he goes through. NOT USING A SPUD BAR, It was in his sled instead of his hand. Just because there are guys in the ice it's all safe, please guys I don't want to see another mishap like I witnessed today. This ice we have right now isn't really the greatest, safety first and foremost. And by the way he made another big mistake, he was by himself with no safety equipment. Be safe out there.my friends and enjoy the hardwater. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice dogs! - 32 and raining ice out there. I went out to my truck a few minutes ago it was like a skating rink out there! I’m guessing some of the newly fishable ice might suffer a little setback due to this icy rain. Hope I’m wrong about that. But it’s going right back into the teens tonight so it’s all good in the hood! 

I’m probably not fishing today. I’ve got a few things to do. I’ll be interested in the ice reports as I’m sure someone will be out poking.

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!

SPUD,SPUD,SPUD


----------



## bobberbucket

partlyable said:


> Well I made it out for the first time this year. Went with a buddy was on 3-3.5 inches with some open water less than 50 yards away which I am sure will be treacherous for some people after the cold temps wed and Thursday. We got there at 11 and fished till 5. It was slow for awhile and got better in the evening. The couple guys that were there before us had done really well before we got there. We kept 6 perch and 4 crappie threw back several perch and bluegill and a couple ditch pickles. I need to take minnows next time seems to help others. All in all it was a great day to be out and enjoy the ice fishing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice report and fish porn!  

Glad you made it out on the hard stuff. The picture with the water behind you is cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

I might hit a NEO lake later this afternoon. I’ll be out checking ice thickness. Might be really slushy! Spud, spud, guys. It’s a saver! No shanty today boys unless you wanna be private in your catches.


----------



## johnboy111711

I love that IHD was an actual hero and no one is talking about it. I sent youngstown news a link to his youtube channel and his number to interview him! Side note, when I watched a fellow member on OGF fall in a few years backs, I said to myself from the dock "Nope..." I gave him 30 seconds to get out and to my surprise he was like a baby seal getting chased by a polar bear and popped right back out and was back on the ice in 20 minutes


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> I love that IHD was an actual hero and no one is talking about it. I sent youngstown news a link to his youtube channel and his number to interview him! Side note, when I watched a fellow member on OGF fall in a few years backs, I said to myself from the dock "Nope..." I gave him 30 seconds to get out and to my surprise he was like a baby seal getting chased by a polar bear and popped right back out and was back on the ice in 20 minutes





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll tell you one thing all this fishing he’s been doing. I hope to see some new content on polar fishing co. Soon! 



https://youtube.com/channel/UCpbNJDkqdb7EsDVueebwayQ




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

He kept talking and giving play by play on fish catches on sunday. i figured he was filming, but turns out he was talking to me and I just didn't respond. He figured I wasn't catching anything by my silence. I told him to listen for the splashes.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll tell you one thing all this fishing he’s been doing. I hope to see some new content on polar fishing co. Soon!
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/channel/UCpbNJDkqdb7EsDVueebwayQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to make videos of dinks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Hard to make videos of dinks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Content = views 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Content = views
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, should be on um Saturday REAL good. We will see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrappieMaster2002

anyone who ventured out to the bridge on moggy last night willing to give up a report on the ice or the bite?


----------



## brad crappie

CrappieMaster2002 said:


> anyone who ventured out to the bridge on moggy last night willing to give up a report on the ice or the bite?





CrappieMaster2002 said:


> anyone who ventured out to the bridge on moggy last night willing to give up a report on the ice or the bite?


Wow


----------



## brad crappie

CrappieMaster2002 said:


> anyone who ventured out to the bridge on moggy last night willing to give up a report on the ice or the bite?


Unlimited 9 to 11in ears 9t 12in perch and 10 to 15in craps with a occasional 17 plus! That’s it! Just come to parking llotvans I can have my fish 12 gallons of fish👀


----------



## brad crappie

CrappieMaster2002 said:


> anyone who ventured out to the bridge on moggy last night willing to give up a report on the ice or the bite?


Sorry just come to the parking lot u can have my 12 gallons of fish! Tax write off😳


----------



## joekacz

If my memory serves me correctly,that's not the first time that IHD helped somebody with a ice rescue. I thought he helped somebody a few years ago on the north side of Mosquito or prevented somebody from breaking through going the wrong way. He may have been under a different name. Not real sure.


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Sorry just come to the parking lot u can have my 12 gallons of fish! Tax write off


Can you hook me up with a few buckets for my neighbors church fish fry?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Also to


bobberbucket said:


> Can you hook me up with a few buckets for my neighbors church fish fry?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm me


----------



## brad crappie

Also to the class of people that liter any of our waterways please don’t be them sob , most people call u hillbillies but I call u white trash cause am a billy that was raised right! Thx u that’s the difference


----------



## johnboy111711

joekacz said:


> If my memory serves me correctly,that's not the first time that IHD helped somebody with a ice rescue. I thought he helped somebody a few years ago on the north side of Mosquito or prevented somebody from breaking through going the wrong way. He may have been under a different name. Not real sure.


So here is a little story. IHD is actually a super hero. The only reason he fishes on thin ice is in the hopes of saving others. Sure, you might say he lures others onto the ice when they see his 6'5" 330lb frame on the ice, they assume it's at least 6in of ice, but that is what he is there for. He actually wears his spandex super hero suit under the ice armor. Just look for the lack of bulge. He swears it's because it's cold...


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m told the ice in the channel on the main lake is 2.5-3” some spots only an inch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

brad crappie said:


> Also to the class of people that liter any of our waterways please don’t be them sob , most people call u hillbillies but I call u white trash cause am a billy that was raised right! Thx u that’s the difference


brad, where are we fishing sunday?


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Also to the class of people that liter any of our waterways please don’t be them sob , most people call u hillbillies but I call u white trash cause am a billy that was raised right! Thx u that’s the difference


I’ll testify to your ancestry. I don’t even know how you wound up in the flat land!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

johnboy111711 said:


> brad, where are we fishing sunday?


Hoping more ice to venture to bigger ponds but might be in ny with my girlfriend on Chautauqua


----------



## johnboy111711

if you are local, let me know


brad crappie said:


> Hoping more ice to venture to bigger ponds but might be in ny with my girlfriend on Chautauqua


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> if you are local, let me know


Make him use an auger too make the holes. I’m pretty sure you’ve already seen his old Indian drilling technique! It’s neat but it draws a crowd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## johnboy111711




----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> So here is a little story. IHD is actually a super hero. The only reason he fishes on thin ice is in the hopes of saving others. Sure, you might say he lures others onto the ice when they see his 6'5" 330lb frame on the ice, they assume it's at least 6in of ice, but that is what he is there for. He actually wears his spandex super hero suit under the ice armor. Just look for the lack of bulge. He swears it's because it's cold...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

johnboy111711 said:


> View attachment 462831


Are we going to post this every day? Make it a sticky, if you have need to post this. 

If people don’t get this then they should not be ice fishing. Even when I was ice fishing at 8 years old this was common sense..


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> View attachment 462831


I like how 4” of ice is cool for one Ice fisherman but 5” is a whole family and the dog too . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

bobberbucket said:


> I like how 4” of ice is cool for one Ice fisherman but 5” is a whole family and the dog too .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is very funny! LOL

What that chart does not get into is the different types of ice. If the ice is that clear, solid, black ice, it is obviously much more safe than that cloudy ice or ice that has snow layers, etc.. So, many different factors involved in determining safe ice.


----------



## drsteelhead

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I have full confirmation it is not 4” on the north end. Anyone reading that please please do not attempt the north end yet. It is 2.5 at most. 2” or less for majority of it. There’s a reason we fished the south end today. And even that ice wasn’t the best. Kit, myself, and a couple others watched a guy go through on the south end which is the best ice on the whole lake. From us to you please do not attempt. I feel as though we are reliable sources of info in the ice community. Give it till Thursday at the earliest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have full confirmation I wasn’t speaking for the entire north end. I walked out from that bait shop 100 yards and drilled 3 holes all were 4 inches according to a ruler. And who’s this we? I didn’t recommend anyone do anything dangerous bud. I simply shared a measurement. Safety first.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

drsteelhead said:


> I have full confirmation I wasn’t speaking for the entire north end. I walked out from that bait shop 100 yards and drilled 3 holes all were 4 inches according to a ruler. And who’s this we? I didn’t recommend anyone do anything dangerous bud. I simply shared a measurement. Safety first.


Kit carson and a couple others can back me up. I agree, safety first. If your gonna state 4” on the north end people will just walk out from the bouy line. That’s where 99% of people walk out. If you found 4” up there state where at next time. Mosquito and it’s ice fishermen is insane and 500 people will be on the north end on a good weekend day. They don’t know you were talking the far SE corner by the bait shop where no one fishes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drsteelhead

I fish a ledge in the southeast area at times and knowing the ice depth a hundred yards from shore is beneficial. But I didn’t mean to give anyone false hope or anything.


----------



## drsteelhead

But next time I’ll do exactly as I’m told. And if I have any questions I’ll be sure and consult the “authority” on the matter.


----------



## johnboy111711

DBV said:


> Are we going to post this every day? Make it a sticky, if you have need to post this.
> 
> If people don’t get this then they should not be ice fishing. Even when I was ice fishing at 8 years old this was common sense..


Wait, this was posted before?



IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Kit carson and a couple others can back me up. I agree, safety first. If your gonna state 4” on the north end people will just walk out from the bouy line. That’s where 99% of people walk out. If you found 4” up there state where at next time. Mosquito and it’s ice fishermen is insane and 500 people will be on the north end on a good weekend day. They don’t know you were talking the far SE corner by the bait shop where no one fishes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Safety shamer of the day award recipient!



drsteelhead said:


> I fish a ledge in the southeast area at times and knowing the ice depth a hundred yards from shore is beneficial. But I didn’t mean to give anyone false hope or anything.


Do you have the coords? Asking for a friend...


----------



## johnboy111711

drsteelhead said:


> But next time I’ll do exactly as I’m told. And if I have any questions I’ll be sure and consult the “authority” on the matter.


Dude, he is a super hero, but he can't cover the whole north end saving people. help him out and narrow the spots down for him.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

drsteelhead said:


> But next time I’ll do exactly as I’m told. And if I have any questions I’ll be sure and consult the “authority” on the matter.


Sounds like we are all on the same page then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drsteelhead

Haha I’m not telling anyone to go out fishing on the north end. I assume adults can make their own choices. And I’m glad whoever we are talking about has saved some lives, really I am. I feel I may have met him before and if so yes he was a nice guy. But I’m not here to argue or be accused of posting a false report. Could I have been more specific with my info. Sure.


----------



## johnboy111711

drsteelhead said:


> Haha I’m not telling anyone to go out fishing on the north end. I assume adults can make their own choices. And I’m glad whoever we are talking about has saved some lives, really I am. I feel I may have met him before and if so yes he was a nice guy. But I’m not here to argue or be accused of posting a false report. Could I have been more specific with my info. Sure.


don't tell these vultures anything! I would tell them there is exactly 20 square feet of good ice. and good luck finding it!


----------



## Skivvyskiv

I didn't fish today. Was there anyone at old state park?

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Guys this is a frustrating topic that comes up every year. Give the guy a break, he doesn’t deserve the safety shame. No matter what is reported you will still have people without safety gear, spud in their sled, people out on the ice on their evening walk and not checking anything for themselves which leads to incidents. Who knows if the guy who fell in even saw his report or not saying there was 4”. I post all the time that I’m on a public lake on xx” of ice, but people don’t use common sense and check for themselves. That’s their own fault. I agree on making sure we post accurate information for all fisherman to help benefit, but the guys who know how ice conditions can vary can only help reinforce safety. I’m also never going to say I found 4” of ice in this exact location or it will turn into Tinkortown the next day, especially with the limited locations we have had so far this year. Bobber says it everyday SPUD, SPUD, SPUD. This year I’m afraid there could be more people getting wet than usual with the ways the lakes are freezing at different times. Just this weekend I was on 4” and found 2” 20ft from my shanty and a family is out in deep water just walking around on the thin ice clueless. If you don’t take it seriously the ice could eat you up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

That is nice, but we don’t need post after post on ice safety. Having been ice fishing for about 48 years now and I just like to read and post about fishing.

If people don’t get safety in ice fishing or boat fishing, then they should not be doing it. I think it annoys people including me, when people just continue to preach safety. We get it. Nothing is ever safe in life, including getting Covid, driving, crossing the street, etc.. It is up to each individual to use their own common sense and judgement. Start a sticky thread on ice safety if needed.

What you consider safe ice, I might consider unsafe and vice versa. Enough, can we please get back to talk about fishing reports, weather, etc..


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

DBV said:


> That is nice, but we don’t need post after post on ice safety. Having been ice fishing for about 48 years now and I just like to read and post about fishing.
> 
> If people don’t get safety in ice fishing or boat fishing, then they should not be doing it. I think it annoys people including me, when people just continue to preach safety. We get it. Nothing is ever safe in life, including getting Covid, driving, crossing the street, etc.. It is up to each individual to use their own common sense and judgement. Start a sticky thread on ice safety if needed.
> 
> What you consider safe ice, I might consider unsafe and vice versa. Enough, can we please get back to talk about fishing reports, weather, etc..


For sure. I was just informing about the guy who went in yesterday and after witnessing it and getting him help I wanted to preach it again. And inform what’s safe and not being that’s the top fished lake in the area during ice season. That being said. The forecast looks SPECTACULAR!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Look at that forecast y’all! we will be on ice till at least the end of feb, maybe longer! I honestly think Erie is still a possibility after the last couple pics I’ve seen! Bring it on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Look at that forecast y’all! we will be on ice till at least the end of feb, maybe longer! I honestly think Erie is still a possibility after the last couple pics I’ve seen! Bring it on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Old man winter is taking his time this year but I'll take it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

IHD you know your going to cause me to lose sleep  talking about erie freezing, lol . 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Don’t mean to harp. The forecast does look great with teens the next 3 nights! Kits got 10lb Erie eyes on the brain haha, I think we all do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

well we had a little bit of rain / freezing rain, drove around plx today and alot of water on top of the ice so with the temps for the next 3 to 4 days that should feeze up just fine. gonna dust off the rods this weekend and get after em. dont like fishing the weekends but gotta get the rust knocked off


----------



## kit carson

About time oldman, lol. Hooe to see you out there sometime.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

cement569 said:


> well we had a little bit of rain / freezing rain, drove around plx today and alot of water on top of the ice so with the temps for the next 3 to 4 days that should feeze up just fine. gonna dust off the rods this weekend and get after em. dont like fishing the weekends but gotta get the rust knocked off


By morning there should be almost an inch added everywhere with the snow melt and little bit of rain and cold temps tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> By morning there should be almost an inch added everywhere with the snow melt and little bit of rain and cold temps tonight!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really want you to be right it needs to drop now for that to happen. We’re not making anything at the moment. Gotta toss some spoons on the freezer tonight!🍴🍴🍴🍴🕺🕺🕺🕺🥶


----------



## cement569

well fellas i will come clean. i prefer to have at least 4 inches under me. i lost my younger brother some years ago due to drowning but not from falling through the ice, so that thought is always in the back of my mind. so the thicker the ice the better i feel, and kit....who you calling old man?.......lol


----------



## Lil' Rob

Safety should be constant topic of discussion. Go to most construction sites, and every morning companies have tool-box-talks where they cover safety topics. And that stuff gets officially documented. Yes, there are many who post here with tons of experience on the ice and they know what is and isn't safe. But, I think it doesn't hurt for those folks to hear it again, especially if it prompts them to pass that knowledge and wisdom along to those who are not reading about ice safety here or elsewhere.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Speaking of safety...I've got a set of Stabilicers ice cleats, size medium, for sale in the Marketplace...had to get a bigger size for my son this year.


----------



## DBV

Lil' Rob said:


> Safety should be constant topic of discussion. Go to most construction sites, and every morning companies have tool-box-talks where they cover safety topics. And that stuff gets officially documented. Yes, there are many who post here with tons of experience on the ice and they know what is and isn't safe. But, I think it doesn't hurt for those folks to hear it again, especially if it prompts them to pass that knowledge and wisdom along to those who are not reading about ice safety here or elsewhere.


Right - just not every day or create a sticky on ”Safety on the Ice”. Would be much more appropriate.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

DBV said:


> Right - just not every day or create a sticky on ”Safety on the Ice”. Would be much more appropriate.


I believe there may already be, but not many read through it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

I have told my son many times when leaving the truck to go hunting...I don't care how old he is...how many years he's been hunting...how many times he's handled a firearm...I will always, at some point, and more often than not, will say the following multiple times..."check the safety" on the gun/crossbow he is carrying.

To me, ice safety isn't really any different. 

We went out with IBJ last weekend and I talked to my son while driving to get there about ice safety, along with discussing the do's and don't's for the day considering the ice conditions we were about to encounter.


----------



## flyphisherman

I've personally learned a tremendous amount about ice safety from these discussions in the hardwater forum. Not everyone has someone to show them the ropes!

With that being said.....spud spud spud.........floatation.....Picks......Traction.....Awareness.....

I have a safety meeting every time I ice fish!

Safety first! Fishing second....


----------



## buckzye11

Went to a PLX spot Sunday with my son... my main concern was teaching him ice safety and all the things that go along with that. He’s been out before, but still hasn’t iced his first one😕
Spudded our way out, first test hole, ice was 4”... good hard ice. Further out, the least we had was 3”. Too bad he got his gloves wet playing around owe would have been out longer.
I definitely know the value of a spud bar... many people out taking walks, with no real idea of thickness... a bit concerning. A couple different people did yell out to me asking for a thickness though.
Anyway, teach safety anytime you can... lots of newbies looking at these forums, no problem in anyone adding a ice thickness chart.
Here’s looking forward to another good month of hardwater!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Wet gloves on the kid...been there...have to give up my gloves...been there too...now make my kid (15 yrs) bring extras...he ain't getting mine any more.


----------



## crappiedude

A cheap pair of nitrile glove as an outer shell over your regular gloves can work wonders in solving the wet hands problem.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buddies!- The glorious cold is upon us!🥶🤘 28 To start things off and it’s as warm as it’s gonna be today. 🎉. We will be stacking that ice the next few days for sure! Won’t be above freezing until Sunday if it makes it then. 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞

I’ll be headed somewhere looking for a honey hole. The barometer looks good I’ll bet there’s some active fish out there today. Either way I’ll have a report & maybe even some lunchtime fish porn cookin if I get lucky. 🤞😁

Remember it’s still pretty spooky out there outside of some of the usual locations. If your out exploring make sure your spud bar is where it belongs. IT BELONGS IN YOUR HAND & IT ONLY WORKS WHEN YOU USE IT! 💯.

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!💪🎣🕺🤞🤘🍴🥶🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺

🤘SPUD,SPUD,SPUD🤘


----------



## Eyes on te ice

There are new guys ( and gals ) reading these post daily, they are not going to scan back 4000 post to read a safety warning. IMO there should be at least a mention of safety on each page we open! If you already know everything there is to know about safety ( LOL ) just skip over the post and get to the fish porn. I for one will never pass on a little reminder of safety and I thank you guys on here for teaching me a lot about the greatest kind of fishing there is. Keep on keeping on and post me some more fish pics!


----------



## bobberbucket

Nothing is secondary to safety on the hardwater. In my opinion it deserves a mention every day. 

Not all day long but at least once. I’m sure there’s a pile of dead men that would agree with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Safety your talking safety we can’t even practice safety in pot hole iced up!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Safety your talking safety we can’t even practice safety in pot hole iced up!


Isn’t your Indian name “Swims with fish” ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m sorry that was hurtful. I meant indigenous persons name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Visual representation of SPUD,SPUD,SPUD 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Again, then create a sticky on safety for newbies. This is ridiculous so many posts on safety last couple days. What did people do when there was no internet? I saw safety practiced back then and did not have so many people lecturing people on safety. 

Create a separate sticky on safety, as this has turned into a safety thread more than an ice fishing one. Who wants to open this thread up and read non stop posts on safety? Create a safety thread/sticky please or lets start a new fishing reports/ice conditions thread only then. Get all excited to read reports, when you work only to read non stop posts on common sense safety. Never seen any other ice fishing forum lecture so much on it.


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> Again, then create a sticky on safety for newbies. This is ridiculous so many posts on safety last couple days. What did people do when there was no internet? I saw safety practiced back then and did not have so many people lecturing people on safety.
> 
> Create a separate sticky on safety, as this has turned into a safety thread more than an ice fishing one. Who wants to open this thread up and read non stop posts on safety? Create a safety thread/sticky please or lets start a new fishing reports/ice conditions thread only then. Get all excited to read reports, when you work only to read non stop posts on common sense safety. Never seen any other ice fishing forum lecture so much on it.


There will be some sort of fish porn today so you’ll be able to take off your grumpy pants!. 

We won’t be giving up safety reminders anytime soon. You see we’re on the water more than most and we who are on the water are constantly witnessing dangerous behavior. Hence the constant safety reminders. 

We’re working to raise awareness & prevent tragedies that reflect poorly on the ice fishing community.

This stuff ruins our experience on the water when we must risk our own lives to save the inexperienced and unprepared. 

Trust us we’d rather be fishing instead of fishing fisherman out of the drink! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

I’m with ya DBV the safety posts are a little much! It comes down to basic common sense which a lot of dudes don’t have. Yes create a sticky note for the non experienced ice fisherman. If the ice is 3 in or less don’t venture out. Bottom line!


----------



## allwayzfishin

I'd love to read some techniques on different species like lure choice, how when to use them, following a species during the early, mid, and late ice. How they relate to bottom composition, contour lines, depth and vegetation, pebble rock,....stuff like that. I used to post all kinds of helpful information that was never appreciated or reciprocated. Imo, that's what this site was the best at back in the day. I learned so much from members on OGF. That's how I got into if fishing. As far as safety goes, if your ignorance gets in the way of thinking rational, and you go for a swim....well you better know the consequences of your actions. I went thru once, back when I started ice fishing. Stupid stick had thin ice around it from ripples not freezing at the same speed as surrounding ice. My foot blew through and that was a learning experience. I've even floated around on an ice flow jumping gaps and playing frogger on Erie. Still made an interesting experience and I know what to expect now. Just use common sense and don't panic if **** hits the fan. 
Anyway, let's get on a topic of technical tackle talk.


----------



## bobberbucket

If you guys want to go start a technical conversation by all means go for it. But we have always had pretty open discussion here in this thread. 

Not limited to any specific topic. Just winter & ice fishing. Safety is a huge part of ice fishing. 

And basically if anyone doesn’t like the thread they don’t have to open it.


----------



## muscleman

It’s not like your jumping out of a plane parachuting 🪂 Everything you do on a daily bases has risk involved. More than some


----------



## bobberbucket

Don’t come in here and complain that you don’t like this thread go start another one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyes on te ice

Does anyone use any kind of live bait , other than the usual ( waxies,maggots,minnows,spikes)? The reason i'm asking is, I was in the pet store and I got to wondering about feeder goldfish, Rosies, crickets, etc.


----------



## bobberbucket

Eyes on te ice said:


> Does anyone use any kind of live bait , other than the usual ( waxies,maggots,minnows,spikes)? The reason i'm asking is, I was in the pet store and I got to wondering about feeder goldfish, Rosies, crickets, etc.


I’ve done rosies and crickets the crickets didn’t do much for me. The rosies were equally as good as minnows to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

Eyes on te ice said:


> Does anyone use any kind of live bait , other than the usual ( waxies,maggots,minnows,spikes)? The reason i'm asking is, I was in the pet store and I got to wondering about feeder goldfish, Rosies, crickets, etc.


Crickets, and meal worms might work


----------



## Eyes on te ice

bobberbucket said:


> I’ve done rosies and crickets the crickets didn’t do much for me. The rosies were equally as good as minnows to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked the look of the Rosies because they vary in size from minnows. I tried them last week at Punderson but I didn't get any bites on them. ( I didn't catch any fish so it wasn't a real test). I baught them the day before and I filled a bucket with snow and water and floated the bag in it over night to acclimate them and they all stayed alive while fishing the next day.


----------



## bobberbucket

Minnows live forever in cold water. I’ve got 3 dozen in my truck swimming in a bucket from Monday. I’ll bet only a couple are dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Did I come off as being a complainer? Guess so....
Well I hope everyone has a safe and successful day if you get out. I'm stuck at work. I did take a week vacation starting Saturday. I'll be out every day next week. Ill be sure to share some pics and hopefully beat some PB catches from years past. If you see a guy on a bicycle... that's me lol.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462880
> 
> 
> Good morning freeze buddies!- The glorious cold is upon us!🥶🤘 28 To start things off and it’s as warm as it’s gonna be today. 🎉. We will be stacking that ice the next few days for sure! Won’t be above freezing until Sunday if it makes it then. 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞
> 
> I’ll be headed somewhere looking for a honey hole. The barometer looks good I’ll bet there’s some active fish out there today. Either way I’ll have a report & maybe even some lunchtime fish porn cookin if I get lucky. 🤞😁
> 
> Remember it’s still pretty spooky out there outside of some of the usual locations. If your out exploring make sure your spud bar is where it belongs. IT BELONGS IN YOUR HAND & IT ONLY WORKS WHEN YOU USE IT! 💯.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!💪🎣🕺🤞🤘🍴🥶🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺
> 
> 🤘SPUD,SPUD,SPUD🤘



What do I get if there's no fish porn by lunchtime today?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> What do I get if there's no fish porn by lunchtime today?


I’ll help ya drink a 6er of highlife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

I love winter time minnow storage. I’ve can keep fatheads for a month or more in an insulted 5 gallon bait bucket and aerator. I keep it in garage and move it to the basement as necessary to regulate the ice build up in the bucket. What are the Rosies from the pet store? Are they Rosy Red Fatheads, or something else?


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> I love winter time minnow storage. I’ve can keep fatheads for a month or more in an insulted 5 gallon bait bucket and aerator. I keep it in garage and move it to the basement as necessary to regulate the ice build up in the bucket. What are the Rosies from the pet store? Are they Rosy Red Fatheads, or something else?


I think they’re rosy red fat heads. That’s what I got from the bait store anyway I think. It was like 10 years ago so pretty hard to remember. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

Happy Wednesday! lots of post last night, but I don't have time to read them till later. so I hope it's something good! I found this cool graphic dealing with ice safety this morning for anyone you is more comfortable with the metric system. Have a blessed day!


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> Happy Wednesday! lots of post last night, but I don't have time to read them till later. so I hope it's something good! I found this cool graphic dealing with ice safety this morning for anyone you is more comfortable with the metric system. Have a blessed day!
> View attachment 462901





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Here in America we measure ice in inches.


----------



## johnboy111711

Muddy said:


> Here in America we measure ice in inches.


Please, lets be tolerant. And if the border is up north is ever opened, this may be helpful to some of these Icebillies who travel to simcoe.


----------



## loomis82

Main thing with hoping for erie ice is the winds. Unless you fly to islands where it's locked in the winds will tell whether erie will be fishable or not. Strong winds will destroy the ice quick making mountains. I hope the forecast works in our favor!


----------



## DBV

johnboy111711 said:


> Happy Wednesday! lots of post last night, but I don't have time to read them till later. so I hope it's something good! I found this cool graphic dealing with ice safety this morning for anyone you is more comfortable with the metric system. Have a blessed day!
> View attachment 462901


Thanks Dad. Another slick. Glad you guys have nothing to do except lecture on ice safety and search for slicks to maybe explain it. Amazing, you some guys can’t see the value of a separate sticky on safety, like every other forum.

Heck - if you are that interested in educating every one and know it all, then why not create a video of ice safety, with different type of ice, different weights of people, wind, weather, etc.... 

FYI - 2 inches or more of pure black ice is just fine to walk on too depending on weight of person. Much more than a stupid graph that goes into determining safe ice! Have over 48 years of experience and you won’t hear me touting it every day.


----------



## InlandKid

Thinking of heading down to Mogadore in a minute, anyone able to give me a idea what its like? Never fished it before, looking at the map thinking of going to the southwest boat launch area first and seeing if there's 🧊


----------



## johnboy111711

DBV said:


> Thanks Dad. Another slick. Glad you guys have nothing to do except lecture on ice safety and search for slicks to maybe explain it. Amazing, you some guys can’t see the value of a separate sticky on safety, like every other forum.
> 
> Heck - if you are that interested in educating every one and know it all, then why not create a video of ice safety, with different type of ice, different weights of people, wind, weather, etc....
> 
> FYI - 2 inches or more of pure black ice is just fine to walk on too depending on weight of person. Much more than a stupid graph that goes into determining safe ice! Have over 48 years of experience and you won’t hear me touting it every day.


Are you trolling me right now? I just want to help people. Why are you against me trying to help newer anglers? Knowledge is Power! BTW, not trying to be rude, but you actually spout off that you have 48 years of ice fishing experience quite a bit. Wear that badge and be loud and proud! 
And I'll try and find a good video to share later with weight v. ice depth v. conditions.


----------



## bobberbucket

InlandKid said:


> Thinking of heading down to Mogadore in a minute, anyone able to give me a idea what its like? Never fished it before, looking at the map thinking of going to the southwest boat launch area first and seeing if there's 🧊


There’s ice at ticknor. I can’t give you a thickness as I haven’t been there in several days. 

I hear the perch have been cooperative if you find them. 

Edit: look for 16ish ft of water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711




----------



## InlandKid

Thanks Bobber I appreciate it, Ill let you know the conditions when I get there.


----------



## CharlieKelly

I want to catch a bass. Is it ok to bobber fish a bass?


----------



## bobberbucket

CharlieKelly said:


> I want to catch a bass. Is it ok to bobber fish a bass?


I have no issues with whatever species people choose to target. Or what they choose to do with their legal catch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duuber

loomis82 said:


> Main thing with hoping for erie ice is the winds. Unless you fly to islands where it's locked in the winds will tell whether erie will be fishable or not. Strong winds will destroy the ice quick making mountains. I hope the forecast works in our favor!


I am always hopefull for Erie Ice like it was in the late 80's / 90's.
I have attached a couple of web sites to help watch for the ice.









Lake Erie Webcams | Ohio’s Lake Erie Shores & Islands


The scenery looks so much better in person, but if you’re at your desk looking on a computer, we understand. Don’t worry, the lake’s not going anywhere.



www.shoresandislands.com





Water temperature in Port Clinton, OH today. United States


----------



## dlancy

A couple questions I have on minnow storage. I recently got 4 dozen minnows and had them in my frabil 1 gal insulated bucket with aerator. I stored them in the basement on a cold cement floor and would throw about 10 ice cubes a day in there to keep the water temps colder. I didn’t monitor the temp, but I could throw a thermometer in there next time. 

After about 4 days, I started loosing about 8-10 minnows a day. I removed and froze them, also changed some of the water as it started to get cloudy. My guess is that I overcrowded them and might need to upgrade to a 5 gallon bucket with maybe 2 gallons of water. Any suggestions on keeping them alive longer? I might try the garage/basement combo next time as well. 

Also, what has everyone found to be the best trick for keeping waxies and maggots the longest? I keep my waxies in the basement, prob around 60 degrees and maggots in the fridge outside. What works best for these? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

DBV said:


> Thanks Dad. Another slick. Glad you guys have nothing to do except lecture on ice safety and search for slicks to maybe explain it. Amazing, you some guys can’t see the value of a separate sticky on safety, like every other forum.
> 
> Heck - if you are that interested in educating every one and know it all, then why not create a video of ice safety, with different type of ice, different weights of people, wind, weather, etc....
> 
> FYI - 2 inches or more of pure black ice is just fine to walk on too depending on weight of person. Much more than a stupid graph that goes into determining safe ice! Have over 48 years of experience and you won’t hear me touting it every day.


Dude like settle down. It’s amazing we are getting bashed for preaching ice safety. YOU CANT PREACH IT ENOUGH! Like BB said before, if you don’t like it, just don’t read the thread. Pretty freakin simple idea if you ask me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

dlancy said:


> A couple questions I have on minnow storage. I recently got 4 dozen minnows and had them in my frabil 1 gal insulated bucket with aerator. I stored them in the basement on a cold cement floor and would throw about 10 ice cubes a day in there to keep the water temps colder. I didn’t monitor the temp, but I could throw a thermometer in there next time.
> 
> After about 4 days, I started loosing about 8-10 minnows a day. I removed and froze them, also changed some of the water as it started to get cloudy. My guess is that I overcrowded them and might need to upgrade to a 5 gallon bucket with maybe 2 gallons of water. Any suggestions on keeping them alive longer? I might try the garage/basement combo next time as well.
> 
> Also, what has everyone found to be the best trick for keeping waxies and maggots the longest? I keep my waxies in the basement, prob around 60 degrees and maggots in the fridge outside. What works best for these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fridge


----------



## brad crappie

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Dude like settle down. It’s amazing we are getting bashed for preaching ice safety. YOU CANT PREACH IT ENOUGH! Like BB said before, if you don’t like it, just don’t read the thread. Pretty freakin simple idea if you ask me! I just want the hottest bites of good fish thx u guys!😳 if I die from the ice not being safe my family will call mizney!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avidhunter11

Sorry for the long post and rant but here it goes.

As you can see I have not posted a-lot on this website but have been a member for awhile. While I am at work (school teacher) I love getting on these different forums and reading everyones post. I am 46 years old and have maybe ice fished 10 times in my life we as a family always hunted never really fished, so I never learned anything growing up about fishing other than what I watched on youtube or the fishing channels. I enjoy this thread every year because its information is outstanding within the last 5 years and when we have had ice I have started ice fishing, I always went by myself and never with the correct safety gear. It wasn't until I started watching this thread that I understood the importance of the correct safety gear while reading Bobberbucket, IHD, IBJ, and other long time fisherman's comments. Reading this forum I have been able to get a spud, buy a vex (even though I don't now how to really use it yet) and other safety gear and even PM'd Bobber yesterday on what he felt was a good floatation suit, that will hopefully save my life if I ever fall in. I would have never knew to get this stuff if it wasn't for this thread, so for the folks complaining about having safety posts on here everyday, please be mindful that even a older person like myself needs and wants that reminders, so when I do go fishing I can return home safely to my family. I tell my students all the time when they get upset with something, if you don't like it go somewhere else and I feel the same way about this. If you don't like whats being posted go somewhere else. Because as Newbie to ice fishing I will be pissed when the moderators take this down because we as adults can't get along. Once again sorry for the long post, everyone who goes out please be safe and use your safety equipment.


----------



## Outasync

Keep the minnow bucket outside and only bring it in first thing in the morning to thaw any ice off and they will last longer. Waxies and spikes i keep in a bait puck in the veggie drawer of our fridge. I forgot mine last year and had the spikes in from November until march. When i opened it i had about 30 flies inside lol


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll help ya drink a 6er of highlife.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If we're going to be splitting it, we better get at least a 12.


----------



## bobberbucket

Set up on 3.5” at a neo lake. Dinks are biting I’ll check in on the whining & report later. 

Edit: SPUD,SPUD,SPUD!


----------



## miked913

I fished a couple hours this morning right in front of my house lorain co. Nada, marked a bunch but probably just more shad like I caught last week, I guess I should break out the camera to confirm. On the safety stuff you can definitely never be too safe, bad things can happen. In my 48 years, I have literally been through the ice dozens of times! Mostly beaver trapping, ALONE always, with and without waders on and a pack basket on my back usually in the 30lb range, sometimes just a leg or 2 many times past the coin purse and a few times completely over my head. The point is if you go through the ice it is not the death sentence that everyone makes this out to be. You go in you get you're self out, you try to be careful but $h!t happens sometimes. Yep that water is cold and the deeper you go in the colder it is, plenty of polar bear clubs out there, and they keep going back for more. Fish on good luck!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

CharlieKelly said:


> I want to catch a bass. Is it ok to bobber fish a bass?


Yes but you have to use a purple/pink rod


----------



## InlandKid

4inches off ticknor, lower half clear top half cloudy with some sketchy areas I had to back out while walking


----------



## JiggingJacks

At ticknor been here since 8, ice isn’t terrible(spud always) but very slick, so don’t forget cleats/spikes. Only dinks so far! Good luck everyone!


----------



## fastwater

avidhunter11 said:


> Sorry for the long post and rant but here it goes.
> 
> As you can see I have not posted a-lot on this website but have been a member for awhile. While I am at work (school teacher) I love getting on these different forums and reading everyones post. I am 46 years old and have maybe ice fished 10 times in my life we as a family always hunted never really fished, so I never learned anything growing up about fishing other than what I watched on youtube or the fishing channels. I enjoy this thread every year because its information is outstanding within the last 5 years and when we have had ice I have started ice fishing, I always went by myself and never with the correct safety gear. It wasn't until I started watching this thread that I understood the importance of the correct safety gear while reading Bobberbucket, IHD, IBJ, and other long time fisherman's comments. Reading this forum I have been able to get a spud, buy a vex (even though I don't now how to really use it yet) and other safety gear and even PM'd Bobber yesterday on what he felt was a good floatation suit, that will hopefully save my life if I ever fall in. I would have never knew to get this stuff if it wasn't for this thread, so for the folks complaining about having safety posts on here everyday, please be mindful that even a older person like myself needs and wants that reminders, so when I do go fishing I can return home safely to my family. I tell my students all the time when they get upset with something, if you don't like it go somewhere else and I feel the same way about this. If you don't like whats being posted go somewhere else. Because as Newbie to ice fishing I will be pissed when the moderators take this down because we as adults can't get along. Once again sorry for the long post, everyone who goes out please be safe and use your safety equipment.


^^^...and *THIS* is the very reason talking 'safety' will NEVER be discouraged by staff on any OGF forum.
Don't care how often it's brought up!
If you don't feel like reading posts on safety on this, or any other thread...just skip over them to something of more interest to you.

Far as 'sticky' goes...can tell you from the amount of edited and deleted post and from the amount of members recieving both short and long term vacations from OGF...that not only do members not read the TOS's, they apparently don't read the sticky's either.
Case in point... for those interested in safety sticky and posting additional safety tips...read existing sticky titled "Falling Through Ice".
But again...with the apparent lack of people reading 'sticky's'...safety posts on any thread will not be discouraged.


----------



## muscleman

C’mon guys let’s get along and see what some say “fish porn” instead of fish pics!


----------



## Fish2Win

dlancy said:


> A couple questions I have on minnow storage. I recently got 4 dozen minnows and had them in my frabil 1 gal insulated bucket with aerator. I stored them in the basement on a cold cement floor and would throw about 10 ice cubes a day in there to keep the water temps colder. I didn’t monitor the temp, but I could throw a thermometer in there next time.
> 
> After about 4 days, I started loosing about 8-10 minnows a day. I removed and froze them, also changed some of the water as it started to get cloudy. My guess is that I overcrowded them and might need to upgrade to a 5 gallon bucket with maybe 2 gallons of water. Any suggestions on keeping them alive longer? I might try the garage/basement combo next time as well.
> 
> Also, what has everyone found to be the best trick for keeping waxies and maggots the longest? I keep my waxies in the basement, prob around 60 degrees and maggots in the fridge outside. What works best for these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you using well water when you change out?? If you use city water for ice cubes the chlorine will kill them off. Try using G Juice in your minnow water. You can use it with city water and I have had zero issues. Maggots in fridge and wax worms in garage. My garage temp is 44 f.


----------



## Steelheader88

To the more experienced guys- I was out on a pond Monday evening- 2.75" of ice- about 50% cloudy and 50% clear- tied a rope around my waist to a dock, had spikes, spud etc. My question is and someone can feel free to elaborate on- what in your mind is the value of cloudy ice vs clear, 25% as good as clear, 50, 75? I only stayed 2 hours on had the water circle form around me and moved very slowly- not a comfortable feeling and not likely to do again.

Also: I use a shortened harbor freight spud bar with the single bevel chisel tip- prolly weighs 7 lbs- what does everyone else use? I have seen 3 foot green flimsy fence posts on up to the full 16 lb spud bar- My only advice- use a clinch knot and zip ties to install a loop handle even on a smooth surface of your spud bar.

Thanks. If this is off topic I apologize.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bite is fair so far mostly small gills & perch. Fishing in 10 fow. Tungsten and waxie is the ticket thus far. 
REMEMBER WEAR YOUR PICKS & STAY SAFE! SPUD,SPUD ,SPUD!!!!!😎


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Just FYI there is a training exercise going on at nimi. Not a rescue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

I got the eskimo ice chisel a few years back. Liked the simplicity and attached a 3 ft strap to it i wrap around my arm so i dont loose it. More than anything is being familiar to what u have and how it works for you. 2 hits for some is equal to 1 to others. Knowing how much force and how deep each hot goes means more to me than overall weight and that only comes with experience with the tool


----------



## REEL GRIP

Wingfoot still shaky, only about 3 in. at the ramp.
I'm sure main lake has less.


----------



## Eyes on te ice

Muddy said:


> I love winter time minnow storage. I’ve can keep fatheads for a month or more in an insulted 5 gallon bait bucket and aerator. I keep it in garage and move it to the basement as necessary to regulate the ice build up in the bucket. What are the Rosies from the pet store? Are they Rosy Red Fatheads, or something else?


The Rosies I was talking about are Rose feeder goldfish but they are shaped like emerald shiners and they are at the pet store.


----------



## Outasync

I believe pennsylvania bans the use of goldfish as bait. Any non native fish cant be used. Not sure about ohio


----------



## John Boat

Suffice it to say, you can’t fix stupid. there will always be the ones that walk carefree halfway across the lake to where I am on Milton to ask how thick is it🙄. Perhaps we’ll have good ice all over NEO lakes this weekend and people will be too busy fishing to knit pick posts!!!


----------



## dlancy

Fish2Win said:


> Are you using well water when you change out?? If you use city water for ice cubes the chlorine will kill them off. Try using G Juice in your minnow water. You can use it with city water and I have had zero issues. Maggots in fridge and wax worms in garage. My garage temp is 44 f.


Good point, I’ve been using c falls tap water and ice made from the fridge. I will freeze a water bottle next time and put that in there instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

When I do get minnows in the winter, I'll fill buckets with snow, put the buckets in the basement to melt, and use that for fresh water.


----------



## Muddy

I’m on a well with good cold limestone water, so that helps when I add or change water. I have a foam liner with a foam lid that fits in a standard 5 gallon bucket. The foam liner is soft and doesn’t beat up the minnows nose like a hard bucket does. Now I just need some ice to form so that I have a reason to keep minnows around.


----------



## One guy and a boat

I keep a bait tank in the garage. I struggled keeping the fathead minnows alive very long, especially if I was keeping three or four dozen. I switched to buying the golden shiners and they fare much better. I've had some in there probably since July or August. I think the fatheads were just a dirty fish. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 462909
> 
> Bite is fair so far mostly small gills & perch. Fishing in 10 fow. Tungsten and waxie is the ticket thus far.
> REMEMBER WEAR YOUR PICKS & STAY SAFE! SPUD,SPUD ,SPUD!!!!!😎


Looking better than working out there BB. What's for lunch in the shack? I got some of these to go with my lunch today.


----------



## One guy and a boat

Muddy said:


> I’m on a well with good cold limestone water, so that helps when I add or change water. I have a foam liner with a foam lid that fits in a standard 5 gallon bucket. The foam liner is soft and doesn’t beat up the minnows nose like a hard bucket does. Now I just need some ice to form so that I have a reason to keep minnows around.


You're right the water is the key. I have city water so i get a few buckets from Erie for water changes.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

REEL GRIP said:


> Wingfoot still shaky, only about 3 in. at the ramp.
> I'm sure main lake has less.
> View attachment 462910


85% of lake was open before last cold night. Froze over completely on last cold night but definitely no good yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> Looking better than working out there BB. What's for lunch in the shack? I got some of these to go with my lunch today.
> View attachment 462918


Twisties BB! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Just an FYI, north end of skeeter is 2”, maybe 2.5”at most. Hearing of guys just walking out like it’s nothing due to seeing people out there. Please be smart and use safety precautions!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Dinks are on and off. It’s nice relaxing on the hardwater. REMEMBER NO ICE IS SAFE ICE! ALWAYS CARRY A WHISTLE!!!!!😎 

SPUD! SPUD! SPUD!!!

ps! Always let someone know where your fishing and when you plan to return!!!! NO ICE IS SAFE ICE!


----------



## guppygill

dlancy said:


> A couple questions I have on minnow storage. I recently got 4 dozen minnows and had them in my frabil 1 gal insulated bucket with aerator. I stored them in the basement on a cold cement floor and would throw about 10 ice cubes a day in there to keep the water temps colder. I didn’t monitor the temp, but I could throw a thermometer in there next time.
> 
> After about 4 days, I started loosing about 8-10 minnows a day. I removed and froze them, also changed some of the water as it started to get cloudy. My guess is that I overcrowded them and might need to upgrade to a 5 gallon bucket with maybe 2 gallons of water. Any suggestions on keeping them alive longer? I might try the garage/basement combo next time as well.
> 
> Also, what has everyone found to be the best trick for keeping waxies and maggots the longest? I keep my waxies in the basement, prob around 60 degrees and maggots in the fridge outside. What works best for these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ice cubes your getting, are they from your freezer? If so, don’t use them, chlorine. Bucket is also too small like you said. I keep both maggots and waxing right by my garage door in the winter, never had a problem with them


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bprice1031 said:


> Looking better than working out there BB. What's for lunch in the shack? I got some of these to go with my lunch today.
> View attachment 462918


Human waxies


----------



## Evinrude58

I find it disgusting to see the safety posts being shamed. I read the safety sticky thread each year before the season starts and still like seeing the daily reminders on safety. I am really shocked to see MM saying it is too much when in December he claimed to have never ice fished before so he should be glad for the emphasis on safety.

This morning I was at Nimmy when a red SUV pulled up. It was a guy with the Green Fire Department He asked me about ice conditions and after telling him what i knew he said he was going to call the guys out to do some rescue training. Ended up not really fishing as I found watching them more entertaining as fishing was kind of slow. Did learn something that I had never seen mentioned here with all the safety discussion over the years. I will now be adding a couple ice anchors to use as an anchor point if I ever have to use my rope to rescue someone.


----------



## kit carson

Great idea evinrude 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Evinrude58 said:


> I find it disgusting to see the safety posts being shamed. I read the safety sticky thread each year before the season starts and still like seeing the daily reminders on safety. I am really shocked to see MM saying it is too much when in December he claimed to have never ice fished before so he should be glad for the emphasis on safety.
> 
> This morning I was at Nimmy when a red SUV pulled up. It was a guy with the Green Fire Department He asked me about ice conditions and after telling him what i knew he said he was going to call the guys out to do some rescue training. Ended up not really fishing as I found watching them more entertaining as fishing was kind of slow. Did learn something that I had never seen mentioned here with all the safety discussion over the years. I will now be adding a couple ice anchors to use as an anchor point if I ever have to use my rope to rescue someone.


I watched the Wellington Fire Department do rescue training at Wellington Upground two years ago...those guys/gals in that line of work don't get enough credit and acknowledgement.

Again...this picture is from TWO YEARS ago.


----------



## Evinrude58

Here is some porn for you crazies


----------



## fishwithsons

Evinrude58 said:


> Here is some porn for you crazies
> View attachment 462930
> View attachment 462931


Ugh, these are tough to see when you’re stuck at the office but keep them coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

You guys are so lucky to have all those inland lakes around ya with easily accessible perch fishing! Nice fish evinrude!


----------



## bobberbucket

Gills,Gills ,Gills🤘 
Remember never venture out on the ice without your cleats! Always check thickness as you go. SPUD,SPUD,SPUD TO STAY DRY!
Don’t forget your ICE PICKS you’ll need them if you fall in.


----------



## Evinrude58

ended up with five 9 inch perch, two 8 inch gills and a 15 inch Bass.


----------



## bobberbucket

Get ready folks if you like I safety as much as I do! 

I am officially declaring February National ice fishing safety month! & every single day of the month of February every single post will have a safety reminder for those of you who seem to need an education in the value of safety!

Woo hoo let’s celebrate  I can’t wait! Hooray for safety every day!


----------



## bobberbucket

Heck who knows maybe 2021 will be highlight Ice safety year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Been on skeeter seen around noon, 2+ inches, sit in one spot to long ice starts sagging a ponding. Remember to always try to fish with someone or at least fish around others guys. Spud bar is my friend today and everyday.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Been on skeeter seen around noon, 2+ inches, sit in one spot to long ice starts sagging a ponding. Remember to always try to fish with someone or at least fish around others guys. Spud bar is my friend today and everyday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


That’s right Dad! . SPUD BARS SAVE LIVES! BE SAFE OR BE DEAD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

and after a long day on the ice always remember.....this spuds for you


----------



## bobberbucket

Evening bite is on at the dink fest! Remember to check ice thickness as you go. It’s a good idea to carry 50ft of rope and a flotation device. Make sure your spudding ice fishing can be very dangerous but also safe and rewarding when done properly. 

🤘SPUD,SPUD,SPUD 🤘


----------



## bobberbucket

A throwable Flotation device device is a great item to have. As always check your own ice and spud, spud,spud!!!💯🤘


----------



## dlancy

Can we make Spuds MacKenzie our official ice fishing thread mascot?

This spuds for you!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dlancy said:


> Can we make Spuds MacKenzie our official ice fishing thread mascot?
> 
> This spuds for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck yea I might even bust out my vintage 1986 spuds mackenzie lamp! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

wow dave, your really starting to show your age....1986?


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> wow dave, your really starting to show your age....1986?


The house of BB was established in 1982


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Did anybody check old state park today?

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Had a great day relaxing on the water! Caught lots of dinks and like 10 good fish I’ll take it! Ice thickness was 3-3.5” best bait was a tungsten and a single maggot. 

Fished most of the time in 10 fow near structure fishing wasn’t fast and furious but enough to keep me parked. Fished along side [mention]kayakcrazy [/mention] for a couple hours it was nice chatting with ya. 

SAFETY MUST NEVER EVER EVER FOREVER NEVER BE IGNORED!!!!!! 

GET THE POINT? NO. GOOD! CAUSE IM NOT DONE BEATING IT IN YET!!!!! 

SAFETY COMES FIRST! 

PICKS ,SPIKES ROPE KNOWLEDGE OF THE SPECIFIC BODY OF WATER YOU ARE FISHING! 

SPUD,SPUD SPUD!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Let’s all give Crankit his due respect he was predicting an ice less winter and he was Wong AGAIN! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

SAFETY ALERT!!!!!!! If you fish Nimmy c4 in the next week DO NOT enter the bay at the parking lot as the fire department did a number on the ice in that area. Enter the c4 bay by the outhouse to avoid the damaged ice. This has been a safety alert brought to you by someone who was there. SAFETY ALERT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King-Fish

As a new ice fisherman this season I will take any and all safety advice I can get. No matter how often it’s stated it cannot be overstated. Your life depends on it. I wouldn’t of known what gear was needed or how to check the ice with the spud bar if not having been shown first hand by bobber and told on here by many. With all the new people getting into the outdoors and ice fishing this year safety SHOULD be an everyday reminder. It’s not that hard to just read over something you don’t like or agree with or don’t want to read. Bobber and others aren’t doing the safety game daily for themselves there doing it to protect and remind others who need the info engrained into them. It could possibly save someone and honestly it’s one of those things that there doing it for others not for themselves. Wish more people thought of others instead of themselves all the time...I am personally thankful for the safety tips and do’s and dont’s. And thankful for the lessons I’ve learned this season so far from the people who actually go out and have the first hand knowledge.


----------



## bobberbucket

O yeah and make sure you all have your cleats on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I see the law is in town I’ll shut up now. 

Don’t forget your spud bars! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

fastwater said:


> ^^^...and *THIS* is the very reason talking 'safety' will NEVER be discouraged by staff on any OGF forum.
> Don't care how often it's brought up!
> If you don't feel like reading posts on safety on this, or any other thread...just skip over them to something of more interest to you.
> 
> Far as 'sticky' goes...can tell you from the amount of edited and deleted post and from the amount of members recieving both short and long term vacations from OGF...that not only do members not read the TOS's, they apparently don't read the sticky's either.
> Case in point... for those interested in safety sticky and posting additional safety tips...read existing sticky titled "Falling Through Ice".
> But again...with the apparent lack of people reading 'sticky's'...safety posts on any thread will not be discouraged.


DBV. Just in case you scrolled by this post. Very informative and entertaining thread. I personally like the safety aspect of it. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Maybe I am just getting old but I am getting a bit confused by what some of you are saying. So just because you know EVERYTHING there is to know about ice safety we should not talk about ice safety. So using that logic since I have 50 plus years of driving and know what I need to about driving I don't need to bother teaching driving to my 16 y/o grandson. 

If these constant safety reminders keep the Green Fire Department from having to do a real ice rescue then they are worth it. If they keep one person from taking an ice bath then they are worth it. If they make one newbie remember their safety gear and use it they are worth it. Talking about ice safety is always worth it because it could save a life.


----------



## BudIce

Finally got out on a local spot I’ve been watching for a while and landed a fat 17” trout. Ant jig 2 waxies. The fight was nIce! Lost one at the hole too. I’ll be back w on w cleats, spud & picks 🧊🎣


----------



## jjanda

I came across a small private lake while at work. Got permission to check it out. Luckily I have a spud in my work van. Spudded my way out 50 yards from shore. Ice was a good 3 1/2 to 4 the whole way out. Came to a spot where the ice changed color to clear black awesome looking ice. Gave it a whack with the spud and it went straight through. Did this in a few spots with the same results. There were at least 5 different spots on the lake that looked like that ice. I back tracked the way I came out spudding the whole way back to shore. I spoke to the property owner about my adventure as he was watching me the whole time. I explained checking ice and why I didn't keep going out. He mentioned that there were MULTIPLE natural springs in the lake. Thank God I had my spud and didn't assume that black ice was good. I've heard many stories about natural springs being hazardous when ice fishing. First time experiencing it for this guy. Always check your own ice. Spud and safety gear are a must no matter how much ice there is or ISN'T. Stay safe everyone.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

bobberbucket said:


> I see the law is in town I’ll shut up now.
> 
> Don’t forget your spud bars!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*LAST WARNING:*
FWIW...'the law' has never left this thread and won't !!!
And the law is getting real tired of the 6th grade taunting and trolling.

Take this however you like...but this thread won't get closed in respect for those that like to come here and discuss hardwater fishing, ice conditions, show pics...and even discuss safety.
But if the back and forth childish BS doesn't stop...there will be a few less members.


----------



## bobberbucket

BudIce said:


> Finally got out on a local spot I’ve been watching for a while and landed a fat 17” trout. Ant jig 2 waxies. The fight was nIce! Lost one at the hole too. I’ll be back w on w cleats, spud & picks 🧊
> View attachment 462964


Nice! Glad you got some time on the hardwater!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Budice nice looking fish


----------



## Evinrude58

Forgot to mention that the fire department liked all the safety gear I had with me. I had my float suit, cleats, two pair of picks, a whistle, a 50 foot rope and a handheld flare. Only suggestion they had was 100 foot rope would be better.


----------



## BudIce

Thanks! long time overdue 🎣


----------



## kit carson

Just walked off mosquito, I was behind causeway bait, had obligations this morning wasn't able to get out and meet my buddy till around noon. First 75yds out was staked ice after that it dropped to 2 1/2 and I think I am being generous. Made it out to 12ft couldn't stay in one spot very long ice started to sag, had a 20 circle of pooling water. After around 4 o'clock the sun disappeared and the ice started to tighten up. Wind picked up and the temperature started to drop. Firmed the ice up, still NOT the greatest out there fellas. I would think with the dropping Temps it will finally start to build some good ice. PLEASE guys be very aware of what your doing out there, and be extremely aware when walking off the stack ice. Don't go out on the ice without using a SPUD bar, and use it I mean spud it HARD. On a side note fishing sucked. Very few marks, had one hook up but lost it a few feet up. Careful out there. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

I checked Spencer again this evening...just as it was getting dark...

South side, just off shore off the causeway, by the stump field...no better that 3" thick...ice looked better than the other day...was like this about 20 yards out.

North side, just off shore off the causeway, across from boat ramp...no better than 3" there as well...went out about 15 yards here.

BAD NEWS...checked north side out into the main body of water...stepped and spudded out a couple of feet...then the next step, my second hit with the spud bar caused a crack in the ice that shot out 50+ yards to the north and that crack almost immediately showed signs of water seeping up through it.

I would not recommend going out onto Spencer at this time.

I had my son on shore with throwable and rope.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Heck yea I might even bust out my vintage 1986 spuds mackenzie lamp!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You girls need to up your beer game haha you like the cold gotta drink northern beer A


----------



## jjanda

In case someone was wondering about how much ice can hold. This was in a bottle that floated to me from a island today .









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

My buddy Dave always says " if the spud goes through in 2 so will you"

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

My buddy Dave is the single most safety conscious ice fisherman I know. Let’s all be safe out there!


----------



## swone

dlancy said:


> Can we make Spuds MacKenzie our official ice fishing thread mascot?
> 
> This spuds for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great minds think alike. My buddy Dave and I named my retired spud bar Spuds McKenzie, he’s collecting dust in the corner now. Like my buddy Dave. For no good reason, I just tossed that spud bar to the sideline. Just like my buddy Dave.


----------



## brad crappie

I brought a spud today and fished by myself but I forgot my picks! Not sure what lake I was on tho!


----------



## jjanda

Good morning friends of the freeze! 23 to start things off. Weathers looking great I’m feeling great. Here’s to more! 

Played a game of shuffle board last night without “AlwaysSunny” & “BigE25” First night on the island went pretty smooth. 

I’ll be out chasing a bite somewhere today. Of course there will not be a report. for those of you who have the digits feel free to hit my line. 


Best of luck to those headed out today 
! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!


I imagine you’ll still need to used your SPUD BAR often

SPUD,SPUD,SPUD 









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

jjanda said:


> Good morning friends of the freeze! 23 to start things off. Weathers looking great I’m feeling great. Here’s to more!
> 
> Played a game of shuffle board last night with “AlwaysSunny” & “BigE25” First night on the island went pretty smooth.
> 
> I’ll be out chasing a bite somewhere today. Of course there will not be a report. for those of you who have the digits feel free to hit my line.
> 
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today
> ! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> I imagine you’ll still need to used your SPUD BAR often
> 
> SPUD,SPUD,SPUD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk




Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'm spuddin' Friday...gonna play hooky from work. Ice should be the best so far this season.


----------



## jjanda

Here's a handy checklist for any of yous heading out today. Dave always says " if you can't see the ice spud it twice"









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieKelly

I had a bobber hit a bass last night at Skeeter. TIght linez


----------



## brad crappie

Someone on here left cigar butts on the ice where I fished! Not a true conservationist! 👀


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

CharlieKelly said:


> I had a bobber hit a bass last night at Skeeter. TIght linez


I hope the bass wasn’t injured after getting hit with a bobber!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

I want to take a friend out fishing tonight after work that has never been ice fishing. He’s close to Tinkers Creek park so I thought about going there but I don’t want to waste my time if the ice is no good. Has anyone checked that out yet? PM me if you’re not comfortable posting publicly. And don’t worry, I’m very safety conscious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Pm sent! Seneca ponds are a option also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

I’m out on a local NEO lake. Ice is very unsafe at this time! Maybe 3 to 3 1/2 of ice depends who’s measuring it. My catches are small. Not worth posting.


----------



## jjanda

My buddy Dave always says when in doubt, roll out. If you don't feel safe then it probably isn't. Spud, spud spud.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggingJacks

Also always remember to spud spud spud everyone, safety is key. Good luck everyone today. I'm hoping to get out tomorrow!


----------



## Skivvyskiv

I fished old state park today ice was a little better than it was on Monday. I got about 5 redears
















Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

how thick is the ice now? did you catch alot of dinks?


----------



## Bprice1031

Skivvyskiv said:


> I fished old state park today ice was a little better than it was on Monday. I got about 5 redears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Those are some beautiful fish there!


----------



## Skivvyskiv

cement569 said:


> how thick is the ice now? did you catch alot of dinks?


The ice I was on was less than 3". The ice in the middle part of osp is better, like 4" . Golf course shore was not good at all 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JBayer

Long time listener, first time caller!
I poked around Mosquito today. Lake is not ready!!! Best ice I saw pushing 3” but plenty more less than 2”. If you must attempt this weekend; please listen to everyone here. Don’t go alone, and Do bring and use all your saftey gear. Heard of another person needing rescued today!

ps: Kit Carson it was nice to talk to you hope to see you out there again with more ice and walleyes under us. My name is Josh by the way.


----------



## King-Fish

Welcome aboard josh! Good report!


----------



## Evinrude58

Safety Alert! Green Fire Department was messing up the ice again today at C4. Had an interesting talk with the Captain after they were done. He said that there was a strong current that was pulling him around. We found this strange as the creek doesn't run anywhere near c4 bay. Also was a lot more open water today than yesterday. Safety Alert!

Ended up catching a 100 perch of which 30 were over 8 inches. Ice was about 5 inches where I was at. Also my friend Dave reminded me today always remember to take your safety gear and to SPUD, SPUD, SPUD!


----------



## King-Fish

Over 100 perch. Great job evinrude!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Evinrude58 said:


> Safety Alert! Green Fire Department was messing up the ice again today at C4. Had an interesting talk with the Captain after they were done. He said that there was a strong current that was pulling him around. We found this strange as the creek doesn't run anywhere near c4 bay. Also was a lot more open water today than yesterday. Safety Alert!
> 
> Ended up catching a 100 perch of which 30 were over 8 inches. Ice was about 5 inches where I was at. Also my friend Dave reminded me today always remember to take your safety gear and to SPUD, SPUD, SPUD!


If you need someone to go with you...I'll volunteer! 🙏


----------



## kit carson

Real nice talking to you this morning Josh, was on the ice at 6:30 this morning walked off at 5:30 with nothing to show for it. A few dink perch, alot of marks but nothing willing to commit. I was in the bay behind causeway baitshop again today, tried from 6ft all the way to 12ft. And everything in between just couldn't get them to fire up. Back at it in the morning, while fishing today seen many many guys dragging there gear without a care in the world and not checking the ice in front of them. I'm really nervous that someone else is going swimming this weekend. I fished on a solid 3, the wind on the lake was ripping all day, I'm out this oldman is tired as hell. The long mosquito drag isn't getting any easier the older I get, lol 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

If your not confident in checking ice go with someone who is.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Went chasing them slabbies for about 5 hours, ice hasn’t made much in last few days! Still 21/2-3” good and clear tho, 10 or so crappi few red ears few ditch picks, one perch... got out with a long time friend and he got a 15” pig! he was using minnows I was using everything in the book, cicadas and vaults did pretty good as well as the small ice jigs w mags and waxies, be careful out there! Chunky chicken noodle was on point by the way!


----------



## Evinrude58

SAFETY SHAME!!!!!!!!!

Why is a newbie (started this year) out on the ice by himself checking ice. And if it is as sketchy as he claims why is he reporting that he is still on it fishing? Danger! Danger! Danger! and we don't mean Will Robinson.


----------



## King-Fish

He who was an instigator is now banned thankfully...


----------



## BudIce

Hit the same spot this morning and evening as yesterday, ice didn’t build much there. A handful of dink gills and a trout. It was windy & cold, I’d like another inch or two before I set up the shanty and run heater! But glad to be out walking on the water again 🎣


----------



## King-Fish

Will be out tomorrow on the ice in north central Ohio with a couple longtime ogfers. Looking for good times and to hammer some panfish. Will have pictures and ice reports as they come! Don’t worry I’ll have picks around my neck, whistle, cleats, float suit, looking like michellin man haha. And I’ll be spudding the whole way as my safety instructor taught me


----------



## KPI

GOT WALLEYE????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsw

bobberbucket said:


> Visual representation of SPUD,SPUD,SPUD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Bass knuckles said:


> Went chasing them slabbies for about 5 hours, ice hasn’t made much in last few days! Still 21/2-3” good and clear tho, 10 or so crappi few red ears few ditch picks, one perch... got out with a long time friend and he got a 15” pig! he was using minnows I was using everything in the book, cicadas and vaults did pretty good as well as the small ice jigs w mags and waxies, be careful out there! Chunky chicken noodle was on point by the way!


 Were you at Mosquito!


----------



## tsw

Bass knuckles said:


> Went chasing them slabbies for about 5 hours, ice hasn’t made much in last few days! Still 21/2-3” good and clear tho, 10 or so crappi few red ears few ditch picks, one perch... got out with a long time friend and he got a 15” pig! he was using minnows I was using everything in the book, cicadas and vaults did pretty good as well as the small ice jigs w mags and waxies, be careful out there! Chunky chicken noodle was on point by the way!


We’re you at Mosquito!


----------



## Bass knuckles

tsw said:


> We’re you at Mosquito!


Nope.... honey hole I have access to in portage co. I do plan on skeeter mon after the rush hr weekend crowd


----------



## joekacz

OK call me Rip Van Winkle but is the BB out of commission? What the heck did I miss? Probably a troll encounter. I put some on that mode where I don't have to deal with them. Have to give him , BB,a call. Spud,spud,spud and stay safe,seems things are starting change with ice conditions and cabin fever icer's looking to get out. If it's questionable then it's probably NO GOOD!


----------



## jjanda

Good morning gentlemen! 19 & making that ice ice baby!
Fishing was pretty decent yesterday in neo would have loved to share the details & pictures but it’ll have wait . Island life you know speaking of island life. The boat dropped off some fresh prisoners yesterday. One particularly sassy feller. I didn’t get a chance to catch up with him due to Covid he’s quarantined in his gender identity wing. Hopefully his med screen go’s through fast so we can sit in the sand an play spades together! 

Not sure how the fishing will be today the barometer is a touch high for my liking. If you find them they may be a little picky. Might get a little fishing in after morning head count of course no report tho. If make it out I’ll be targeting 8-12 feet of water for gills & crappie I may just take it easy an play some shuffle boat today. 


Best of luck to those headed out today 
! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!


SPUDS IN HANDS!!!!!

SPUD,SPUD,SPUD 









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

JJ thanks for the reports. I look forward to BB's posts and if he won't make them, I am glad someone is!


----------



## partlyable

johnboy111711 said:


> JJ thanks for the reports. I look forward to BB's posts and if he won't make them, I am glad someone is!


I assume it’s can’t more than won’t. Wonder how long his vacation is? Hopefully he gets to fish while he is on vacation!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

partlyable said:


> I assume it’s can’t more than won’t. Wonder how long his vacation is? Hopefully he gets to fish while he is on vacation!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’ll be back feb 10th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Anyone know if Congress is fishable?


----------



## Outasync

Robinsons bait shop posted ice reports on pymie this morning. Seems like both north and south ends have 4 to 5 inches of ice. Huts seen out tuttle point but no ice thickness given. 

Your spud is your friend. And dont forget its wise to keep a few packable thermal blankets in your vehicle in case you or someone else has a mishap!


----------



## REEL GRIP

Bass knuckles said:


> Anyone know if Congress is fishable?


I was by there yesterday...Nobody fishing.
If the ice is good, should be guys out there.


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> He’ll be back feb 10th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you working of fishing today?


----------



## crappieboo420

This thread is going to suck without bobber bucket .let’s flood this this tread with fish porn till bobber buckets return!!! FTP


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> Are you working of fishing today?


Working. Fishing tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieKelly

Buddy mine checked Berlin. Said he started drilling near the channel by the railroad track bridge. Once the hole was drilled through two inches of ice, there was about a two foot gap between the ice and the water.. Said he never felt his arse-hole pucker so fast. Needless to say, he safely got off the ice..


----------



## RStock521

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> He’ll be back feb 10th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why'd he get the timeout?


----------



## joekacz

RStock521 said:


> Why'd he get the timeout?


If I had to take an educated guess I would think it had something with the dreaded trolls. He can't stand 'em and neither can I but I choose to just " ignore" them and give no credence to their postings. Just an educated guess, I could be wrong.


----------



## RStock521

joekacz said:


> If I had to take an educated guess I would think it had something with the dreaded trolls. He can't stand 'em and neither can I but I choose to just " ignore" them and give no credence to their postings. Just an educated guess, I could be wrong.


Yeah, that's probably a safe bet. I just didn't see any back-and-forth since the moderators stepped in, but maybe it got deleted. Yeah, I've "ignored" them as well. This thread has turned into more of a chat room, but it's entertaining nonetheless. I thought it was going to get shut down for sure at one point, but still chugging along! Gives me something to read when work is slow.


----------



## JiggingJacks

Driving around and checking some different spots. Fishing is slow but managed to catch a ditch pickle be safe everyone!


----------



## Bass knuckles

I was at Congress and ice is sketchy, 21/2 most areas but back right side of island is open and of course other side of causeway is open, caught few gills and rolled out. Be careful if you go there, a lot of guys showed up since they seen us


----------



## Bass-N-Buck

Bobber should just make a Facebook group, that way discussion can be whatever it wants to be and only allowed people can join in


----------



## crappiedude

It would really be a shame if bobber left ogf but I can understand his frustration.


----------



## jjanda

Bass-N-Buck said:


> Bobber should just make a Facebook group, that way discussion can be whatever it wants to be and only allowed people can join in


The fact checkers would have a field day with that. Lmfao 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I know everyone is rearing to get out on the ice this weekend. Here's a friendly safety reminder for when your getting your gear ready this evening.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Well I didn’t end up with many fish but the company was worth it ended the day with 2 cats and 4 crappie and one gills


----------



## King-Fish

Had a good day of fishing today. Was nice to meet @fisher person and @AtticaFish for the walk out and fish around em for a bit. Ice was pretty much 4” everywhere I went except when we tried to venture towards main channel and it got sketchy fast so turned around and fished second hole I popped remainder of the day. Had fish all day under me. Fished 6-7 fow. Was right in the weeds and so we’re the fish. Every fish I caught was on a eagle claw tungsten tipped with either a spike or I went plastics for a bit in afternoon and that’s what I got the fish Ohio perch on and the bigger largemouth. Perch is a hair over 14”. Other perch was 12.5” just under fish Ohio. Enjoyed fishin. Stayed safe. Used my spud bar and had all my safety gear. Thinking about going back tomorrow and trying to do it again! Ps those frostbite fishing dragonfly plastics caught just as many fish as live spikes did for me today. Colors are electric lettuce and snow glo. And my go to in the past couple trips stingnose minnow I couldn’t get a nibble on today they wanted a small presentation. Fish on!


----------



## Bass knuckles

King-Fish said:


> View attachment 463073
> View attachment 463074
> View attachment 463075
> View attachment 463076
> View attachment 463077
> View attachment 463080
> View attachment 463081
> Had a good day of fishing today. Was nice to meet @fisher person and @AtticaFish for the walk out and fish around em for a bit. Ice was pretty much 4” everywhere I went except when we tried to venture towards main channel and it got sketchy fast so turned around and fished second hole I popped remainder of the day. Had fish all day under me. Fished 6-7 fow. Was right in the weeds and so we’re the fish. Every fish I caught was on a eagle claw tungsten tipped with either a spike or I went plastics for a bit in afternoon and that’s what I got the fish Ohio perch on and the bigger largemouth. Perch is a hair over 14”. Largemouth is 16”. Other perch was 12.5” just under fish Ohio. Enjoyed fishin. Stayed safe. Used my spud bar and had all my safety gear. Thinking about going back tomorrow and trying to do it again! Ps those frostbite fishing dragonfly plastics caught just as many fish as live spikes did for me today. Colors are electric lettuce and snow glo. And my go to in the past couple trips stingnose minnow I couldn’t get a nibble on today they wanted a small presentation. Fish on!


Nice job king, that perch prob made ur heart skip a beat when you seen her!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Short trip after trying Congress, fished 3-530 had good bite. Ready for a day off lol, kid has basketball playoffs tomm then I’ll be bk at it Sunday.


----------



## King-Fish

Yes one the biggest perch I’ve ever caught. Sadly I lost another that was just as big or bigger at the hole prior to catching that one. As a rookie not knowing any better I drilled my hole but had a edge left under water where the auger didn’t take it all the way out and fish darted that way at the hole and cut my line..needless to say every other hole I drilled I took spud bar to to make sure it was cleaned out completely.


----------



## Bprice1031

King-Fish said:


> View attachment 463073
> View attachment 463074
> View attachment 463075
> View attachment 463076
> View attachment 463077
> View attachment 463080
> View attachment 463081
> Had a good day of fishing today. Was nice to meet @fisher person and @AtticaFish for the walk out and fish around em for a bit. Ice was pretty much 4” everywhere I went except when we tried to venture towards main channel and it got sketchy fast so turned around and fished second hole I popped remainder of the day. Had fish all day under me. Fished 6-7 fow. Was right in the weeds and so we’re the fish. Every fish I caught was on a eagle claw tungsten tipped with either a spike or I went plastics for a bit in afternoon and that’s what I got the fish Ohio perch on and the bigger largemouth. Perch is a hair over 14”. Largemouth is 16”. Other perch was 12.5” just under fish Ohio. Enjoyed fishin. Stayed safe. Used my spud bar and had all my safety gear. Thinking about going back tomorrow and trying to do it again! Ps those frostbite fishing dragonfly plastics caught just as many fish as live spikes did for me today. Colors are electric lettuce and snow glo. And my go to in the past couple trips stingnose minnow I couldn’t get a nibble on today they wanted a small presentation. Fish on!


That's a really, really fine bag of fish! Really nice outing for you! Congrats on the catch today and thanks for the report! Hope tomorrow is even better for you!


----------



## Skivvyskiv

I fished old state park again .only 2 keepers









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

King-Fish said:


> Yes one the biggest perch I’ve ever caught. Sadly I lost another that was just as big or bigger at the hole prior to catching that one. As a rookie not knowing any better I drilled my hole but had a edge left under water where the auger didn’t take it all the way out and fish darted that way at the hole and cut my line..needless to say every other hole I drilled I took spud bar to to make sure it was cleaned out completely.


I’m guessing you was at Moggy, if so that doesn’t surprise me, that lake holds best perch in Ohio IMO.


----------



## King-Fish

No I was at east harbor. Place was busy today I imagine tomorrow and Sunday will be a zoo.


----------



## Bass knuckles

King-Fish said:


> No I was at east harbor. Place was busy today I imagine tomorrow and Sunday will be a zoo.


I’ve never fished there, so them are Erie gold?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> I’ve never fished there, so them are Erie gold?


Yes sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Pretty much yeah just a harbor off Catawba. Was my first time fishing the place today. Thru ice or soft water. Very intriguing place by the variety of species. Seen other people had crappies too today. Saw a carp caught too


----------



## crappieboo420

King-Fish said:


> Pretty much yeah just a harbor off Catawba. Was my first time fishing the place today. Thru ice or soft water. Very intriguing place by the variety of species. Seen other people had crappies too today. Saw a carp caught too


 Carp through the ice is wild I have seen it happen twice


----------



## fisher person

King-Fish said:


> View attachment 463073
> View attachment 463074
> View attachment 463075
> View attachment 463076
> View attachment 463077
> View attachment 463080
> View attachment 463081
> Had a good day of fishing today. Was nice to meet @fisher person and @AtticaFish for the walk out and fish around em for a bit. Ice was pretty much 4” everywhere I went except when we tried to venture towards main channel and it got sketchy fast so turned around and fished second hole I popped remainder of the day. Had fish all day under me. Fished 6-7 fow. Was right in the weeds and so we’re the fish. Every fish I caught was on a eagle claw tungsten tipped with either a spike or I went plastics for a bit in afternoon and that’s what I got the fish Ohio perch on and the bigger largemouth. Perch is a hair over 14”. Largemouth is 16”. Other perch was 12.5” just under fish Ohio. Enjoyed fishin. Stayed safe. Used my spud bar and had all my safety gear. Thinking about going back tomorrow and trying to do it again! Ps those frostbite fishing dragonfly plastics caught just as many fish as live spikes did for me today. Colors are electric lettuce and snow glo. And my go to in the past couple trips stingnose minnow I couldn’t get a nibble on today they wanted a small presentation. Fish on!


Well done! Some darn nice fish. It was nice meeting u out there. Glad u and articafish got into some fish. I didn't do nearly as well but is was totally nice to forget about work for a Day! I need a day off, planning on Sunday. Good luck if u get out there tomorrow


----------



## crappieboo420

I think I’m getting pretty excited who get the 5000 post ?


----------



## crappieboo420

crappieboo420 said:


> I think I’m getting pretty excited who get the 5000 post ?


Who ever does get it gets a guide trip on springfield by your truly ...


----------



## Bass knuckles

King-Fish said:


> Pretty much yeah just a harbor off Catawba. Was my first time fishing the place today. Thru ice or soft water. Very intriguing place by the variety of species. Seen other people had crappies too today. Saw a carp caught too


I’ve always heard very good pan fish spot, might have to try it sometime


----------



## Lil' Rob

King-Fish said:


> No I was at east harbor. Place was busy today I imagine tomorrow and Sunday will be a zoo.


That's good news...still debating where to go tomorrow...just not sure I want to deal with a crowd and fighting for a parking spot.


----------



## swone

5 k for David!!!!

RIP BBD


----------



## huntindoggie22

Heading out to skeeter tomorrow. Will report back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

swone said:


> 5 k for David!!!!


Anytime buddy we will give you the runaround of Springfield buddy message me when you got time and we will set it up


----------



## Outasync

Im trying to decide between skeeter and pymie tomorrow myself


----------



## swone

Good to meet you today crappieboo420! They never did get crunk but it was an enjoyable way to spend the evening


----------



## crappieboo420

swone said:


> Good to meet you today crappieboo420! They never did get crunk but it was an enjoyable way to spend the evening


I’m working on it now buddy!!


----------



## Lil' Rob

swone said:


> 5 k for David!!!!
> 
> RIP BBD


You need to add a safety tip to that post!


----------



## AtticaFish

@King-Fish - Was a beautiful sunny day indeed and caught a nice pile of fish to go with it. I should have went back to our 1st holes as soon as we figured out we couldn't get out to my GPS marks i saved, could have given us another hour to fish at the better holes. I'm damn stubborn sometimes i guess. Still not sure if that was a carp or a shad of some sort??? Was good meeting you! Glad we could get out before the snow..... sure wish I could get out again tomorrow. Going to be up in the air for Sunday.

@fisher person - I lost where you went out there.... too many Eskimo hubs! Haha. You were on them earlier and when you picked up and moved, they turned on for me. I was even able to sit down and flip the shanty over for a little while which I hardly ever do. 














































Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Think I'll head to East Harbor. If any other OGF'ers are there...give a shout...we can meet or at least share info while out there.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

I’ll know soon if I can go. Might have to bribe the warden to get it done


----------



## RMK

Public water









Private water 








Pictures posted in memory of BB lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher

RMK said:


> Public water
> View attachment 463088
> 
> 
> Private water
> View attachment 463089
> 
> Pictures posted in memory of BB lol


That perch is a beauty!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Top of the morning ladies! Off to the promise land!current temp you ask?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Headed out soon and burr it’s cold outside! Made it down to single digits. I can hear the ice forming as we speak! I’ll report back later. Thanks for all the ice porn to get ready for today. 

Spud and be safe!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

AtticaFish said:


> @King-Fish - Was a beautiful sunny day indeed and caught a nice pile of fish to go with it. I should have went back to our 1st holes as soon as we figured out we couldn't get out to my GPS marks i saved, could have given us another hour to fish at the better holes. I'm damn stubborn sometimes i guess. Still not sure if that was a carp or a shad of some sort??? Was good meeting you! Glad we could get out before the snow..... sure wish I could get out again tomorrow. Going to be up in the air for Sunday.
> 
> @fisher person - I lost where you went out there.... too many Eskimo hubs! Haha. You were on them earlier and when you picked up and moved, they turned on for me. I was even able to sit down and flip the shanty over for a little while which I hardly ever do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


Nice catch sir! Watch those R Shea's can sneak up on you!


----------



## jjanda

Good morning Hardwater warriors! - Whoo whoo 7 degrees were stacking some ice!!! I hope you woke up with your float suits on & test fired your whistles. Cause it’s SAFTY SATURDAY!!! 

Shop 
Life on the rock day 3: 

With  still in quarantine over in the TRANSition or T-Unit as the guards call it. No time to personally catch up with him but I hear he was in high spirits for Vienna sausage & sardines for lunch . Anyways I Spent most yesterday with AlwaysSunny & Fishingfool101 talking over tactics for the annual Father’s Day bass tournament at petros. It started off good but you know how fisherman are we started bragging and bickering and making side bets on the big tournament. 

Eventually we ended up hurling insults and threats at each other until FF stormed off muttering something about some slab white crappie at Wingfoot. 

Needless to say the annul tournament will be high stakes this year with everyones pride on the line. 
————————————————————————

WOW over the 5K Mark! Who knows Maybe we will be over 10K when the ice finally melts in APRIL!!

Some high quality fish porn yesterday!
CONGRATS & THANK YOU to all those who shared their catches and reports!  

Being the weekend I’m sure lots of folks will be out enjoying the hardwater. I hope the fish are cooperative and I’m looking forward to the fish porn. 

Please remember to follow all safety protocols SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS ,ROPE, COMMON SENSE! 

Don’t sleep on safety or you’ll sleep with the fishes! 


Best of luck to those headed out today 
! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!


“Make sure it feels nice spud it thrice!”

SPUD,SPUD,SPUD  


◦ 









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Eww it cold outside


----------



## set-the-drag

Gonna pop the cherry tomorrow. Gotta bait hunt today


----------



## joekacz

set-the-drag said:


> Gonna pop the cherry tomorrow. Gotta bait hunt today


Try your local Drug Mart,they were carrying waxies and maggots and some of the Convienent stores with the live bait posters out front were carrying also.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sitting on 4” of solid black ice. Perhaps best ice quality I’ve ever seen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Im in dink central


----------



## King-Fish

Back at it this morning. Few in the bucket so far


----------



## Rooster

Crappie love Hopslam for breakfast!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

11”er


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody know if Wal-Mart in aurora has maggots? Gonna be over that way figured i could pop in


----------



## Outasync




----------



## One guy and a boat

King-Fish said:


> 11”er
> View attachment 463107


Sweet

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fisher person

AtticaFish said:


> @King-Fish - Was a beautiful sunny day indeed and caught a nice pile of fish to go with it. I should have went back to our 1st holes as soon as we figured out we couldn't get out to my GPS marks i saved, could have given us another hour to fish at the better holes. I'm damn stubborn sometimes i guess. Still not sure if that was a carp or a shad of some sort??? Was good meeting you! Glad we could get out before the snow..... sure wish I could get out again tomorrow. Going to be up in the air for Sunday.
> 
> @fisher person - I lost where you went out there.... too many Eskimo hubs! Haha. You were on them earlier and when you picked up and moved, they turned on for me. I was even able to sit down and flip the shanty over for a little while which I hardly ever do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved , ended up the day moving toward the causeway more and I found serious dink city for 2 hours. I figured you flipping closed meant good things were happening, well done.
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill

Sitting here on Springfield, catching the same sized Gill one after another....unless it’s the same Gill.... lol


----------



## guppygill

At least a different species


----------



## John Boat

FYI: if anyone is thinking about ice fishing Milton you can put that thought to rest. 1 1/2” to a generous 2 1/2” 🥴🥴🥴


----------



## fishnguy

Anyone on Berlin?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

fishnguy said:


> Anyone on Berlin?


Was on Deer Creek this morning from 9-1. Auger blades crapped out on me so ended up having to Spud holes. no luck. Curious about Berlin though as well .


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’ll never argue with 15” crappies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Had another decent day today. Good to have met a couple OGF members @Biscuit and @Lil' Rob and his son as well. All in all another good day. A lot of smalls but still managed some keepers. And even a carp on a forage minnow! Still no crappie up there though also was weird today probably caught 15 4-5” perch as well as the 5 keepers that went 11,11,9,9,8. Fished the exact same hole as yesterday. Reminder to people pick up your trash. On walk back to ramp seen cigarettes, pop bottles, vape cartridges. Take it in take it out! Fish on!


----------



## King-Fish

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ll never argue with 15” crappies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


15” crappie your killing me ihd! I would’ve traded all my fish for couple crappies lol. By far my favorite species to catch and just to look at. Beautiful fish congrats!


----------



## cement569

wow, thats a nice jag of fish. did you keep the carp? some good eating there....lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

5:45-6:15 was hot, here’s what’s for dinner tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

cement569 said:


> wow, thats a nice jag of fish. did you keep the carp? some good eating there....lol


Hell no I ain’t eating no carp


----------



## Bprice1031

Nice work out there today guys! Hope you all get back at em' again tomorrow!


----------



## cement569

i was in fremont some years ago fishing the river and stopped in a bait shop and the owner had a plate of fish cut in small squares and told us to try them. we thought it was walleye untill he told us it was smoked carp.......was not bad at all. let me get one through the ice and that hombre is coming home to my smoker


----------



## King-Fish

Bernie had you eat that hmm. I’m gonna ask him how good smoked carp is when I go get some more bait. That’s my local bait shop anglers supply go all the time. Told him I was headed up to do some ice fishing he wanted a report when I got back so I’ll be headed there soon. He’s a good guy and this year with pandemic and Fremont shutting down all the river fishing access he took a beating for his busy time spring walleye run. I try to get in there once a week throw some money his way need good baits shops like his to stick around!


----------



## jjanda

King-Fish said:


> Bernie had you eat that hmm. I’m gonna ask him how good smoked carp is when I go get some more bait. That’s my local bait shop anglers supply go all the time. Told him I was headed up to do some ice fishing he wanted a report when I got back so I’ll be headed there soon. He’s a good guy and this year with pandemic and Fremont shutting down all the river fishing access he took a beating for his busy time spring walleye run. I try to get in there once a week throw some money his way need good baits shops like his to stick around!


I always look forward to stopping in to see Bernie for twister tails and the net I always forget to bring for the walleye run. Really good guy and great bait shop.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Hit a pond in Jefferson County this afternoon
4½" (top inch was cloudy, rest was clear)
Got into the crappies pretty good. Kept 5 out of 23 crappies and a pile of gills. Had something on that broke me off before I could get a look at it. 
Waxworms and pink larvae grubs
All fish suspended about 6' down in 12' of water


----------



## cement569

did get bored today and seeing i live 5 mins. from osp decided to go out and get the rust knocked off, my god what a circus. there had to be 75 people crowded on that 3 acre piece of water. fishing was real good 3 green carp in a row all around 2 lbs.and fat and plenty of decent gills. all went back and the ice was 3 to 3.5 and saw the first snow mobile of the season on 3 inches of ice....not too many smarts going on there


----------



## Skivvyskiv

I fished old st park. Got about 6 redears










Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

King-Fish said:


> Had another decent day today. Good to have met a couple OGF members @Biscuit and @Lil' Rob and his son as well. All in all another good day. A lot of smalls but still managed some keepers. And even a carp on a forage minnow! Still no crappie up there though also was weird today probably caught 15 4-5” perch as well as the 5 keepers that went 11,11,9,9,8. Fished the exact same hole as yesterday. Reminder to people pick up your trash. On walk back to ramp seen cigarettes, pop bottles, vape cartridges. Take it in take it out! Fish on!
> View attachment 463175
> View attachment 463176


Nice meeting you as well King-Fish. My son got a 9" and 11" perch, but everything else for us were dinks. Still, had a good time and enjoyed the morning.

We hit a farm pond on the way home and caught 15-20 gills each, taking home 11 for dinner. I also caught 6 largemouth, keeping 3 little eaters, as they need thinned out a bit in there.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman

Finally got out on ice in north central oh. Went to knox lake. Ice was 5". Lake is Low because of work being done to the dam. Had to work to find water with decent depth and any fish. Brought home 3 catfish, 1 perch and 1 gill.
Quite a few gills and perch were dinks and went back. Probably should have gone to check ice at the deeper end but decided to hunker down and work for them. I don't have electronics so its drill and move til something happens!!!


----------



## joekacz

guppygill said:


> View attachment 463158
> Sitting here on Springfield, catching the same sized Gill one after another....unless it’s the same Gill.... lol


Without a doubt its the same gill. LOL LOL


----------



## Dale Bungard

I got a question about floatation. Not really wanting to spend $500 on a float suit. Do you wear life jackets under your coat? Other suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Good morning solid liquid fishers! - 27 to start things off. I see a cold cold future for us looking at the forecast! Its highly possible we could fishing legendary waters for that late ice bite! 
Maybe into March! I’m flipping stoked!  

You know what comes after safety Saturday? Yep you guessed it Safety Sunday!

 NEVER EVER VENTURE ONTO ICE WITHOUT YOU SPIKES! Slips and falls are avoidable accidents! 


Life on the rock day 4: Spent the day locked down in my cell carving fishing lures out of soap with my trusty rusty shank. The whole island was on lockdown because of some ruckus over in T unit . From what I heard ole  Was bragging about how he been all on tv & knew famous folks and talking himself up like usual. Turns out he was telling the truth for once! 
Someone changed the channel & There was guess who sitting right there on dateline in a kitchen in Cincy drinking a soda chatting with none other than Christ Hanson! 
Needless to say it drew some unwanted attention & now my ole famous buddy has been moved to PC . 

Sigh I don’t know if I’ll ever get a chance to whoop him in some spades. 

be continued ......
————————————————————————
The fish porn was beyond excellent yesterday! 
Great pictures and reports!  
Thanks again to everyone who’s contributed! 

Barometer took a nice little dive. I’ll bet the fishing is out of this world today!  I can’t wait to see what being dragged out of those holes! Do it up boys ! !

Please remember to follow all safety protocols SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS ,ROPE, COMMON SENSE! 

Best of luck to those headed out today 
! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!#free



SPUD,SPUD,SPUD  


◦ 









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Dale Bungard said:


> I got a question about floatation. Not really wanting to spend $500 on a float suit. Do you wear life jackets under your coat? Other suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IDI Gear (Artic Armor) has a few float suits for half that price at around $250-$260 (delivered). IMO at that price there is no reason to not have one. 
The black/gold suit has 3 layers of insulation and the blue suit (light) has 1 layer. I bought a blue suit this year because I fish (open water) all winter. The light suit is very warm but I do add a few layers under it. It's especially nice that it's wind and waterproof, it makes those early morning boat rides a lot more bearable.


----------



## Bvil

Stopped at Beaver Creek reservoir yesterday to check it out. There was a guy already on the ice so I decided to give it a go and try out some new equipment. 3.5 -4 inches of nice clear ice. Niether of us ventured very far from the ramp.
No fish but it was nice to be out for a little while.
Milwaukee drill adapter on the 7" Mora cut through in about two seconds. 😁
Jawjackers set up but no takers.

Doubt that I'll get out today since I sold my old shelter and no line of sight to when the new one will be here.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

cement569 said:


> did get bored today and seeing i live 5 mins. from osp decided to go out and get the rust knocked off, my god what a circus. there had to be 75 people crowded on that 3 acre piece of water. fishing was real good 3 green car





jjanda said:


> Good morning solid liquid fishers! - 27 to start things off. I see a cold cold future for us looking at the forecast! Its highly possible we could fishing legendary waters for that late ice bite!
> Maybe into March! I’m flipping stoked!
> 
> You know what comes after safety Saturday? Yep you guessed it Safety Sunday!
> 
> NEVER EVER VENTURE ONTO ICE WITHOUT YOU SPIKES! Slips and falls are avoidable accidents!
> 
> 
> Life on the rock day 4: Spent the day locked down in my cell carving fishing lures out of soap with my trusty rusty shank. The whole island was on lockdown because of some ruckus over in T unit . From what I heard ole  Was bragging about how he been all on tv & knew famous folks and talking himself up like usual. Turns out he was telling the truth for once!
> Someone changed the channel & There was guess who sitting right there on dateline in a kitchen in Cincy drinking a soda chatting with none other than Christ Hanson!
> Needless to say it drew some unwanted attention & now my ole famous buddy has been moved to PC .
> 
> Sigh I don’t know if I’ll ever get a chance to whoop him in some spades.
> 
> be continued ......
> ————————————————————————
> The fish porn was beyond excellent yesterday!
> Great pictures and reports!
> Thanks again to everyone who’s contributed!
> 
> Barometer took a nice little dive. I’ll bet the fishing is out of this world today!  I can’t wait to see what being dragged out of those holes! Do it up boys ! !
> 
> Please remember to follow all safety protocols SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS ,ROPE, COMMON SENSE!
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today
> ! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!#free
> 
> 
> 
> SPUD,SPUD,SPUD
> 
> 
> ◦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Now that I figured out how to upload pics, here are some of last weeks trip... Lil man knows how to travel in style!


----------



## kit carson

Sitting on westbranchjust want to let everyone know, could NOT find any good ice east if rocksprings road.was able to get out of the gravel lot, not the greatest of ice around 2 1/2 is the best I can find some far, so please fish with extreme caution if you plan on fishing the branch.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer




----------



## fastwater

Lewzer said:


> View attachment 463262


Is that Deercreek Lewzer?


----------



## Lewzer

That’s probably kit on WB. I’ve seen him many times out there only to find out after the fact it’s him.

Kit. It looked like you were in a hurry and forgot to lock up the truck before heading out onto the ice.


----------



## kit carson

I did uh oh, 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Almost made.a.little.mistake parking the truck there, backed up a little to far almost broke through the ice. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingful

Dale Bungard said:


> I got a question about floatation. Not really wanting to spend $500 on a float suit. Do you wear life jackets under your coat? Other suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wore a life jacket for years. The wife will still wear one. She has a one piece mustang suit for erie. Too stiff for inland. If you do get one get the 2 piece i have striker. My bibs were on clearance for 150 if i remember right. They are white striker Blind for hunting. As long as I float who cares.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

only 1 each between me and my buddy but first slab through the ice this season. Feels damn good.


----------



## Bass knuckles

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 463287
> only 1 each between me and my buddy but first slab through the ice this season. Feels damn good.


Nice fish... kept that skunk off the resume at least!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Nice fish... kept that skunk off the resume at least!


When you getting out? If you find yourself awake early this week let me know. I wanna get out one day this week before work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

Does anyone else night ice fish? I fish a lot after work from 7ish to 11 pm or so during the week but it’s generally really slow. I’ve tried using an underwater light but it doesn’t seem to help. Anyone else have good suggestions for night ice? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 463287
> only 1 each between me and my buddy but first slab through the ice this season. Feels damn good.


Nice slab. Glad you got to pull one up. We got to get together on the hardwater sometime.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> When you getting out? If you find yourself awake early this week let me know. I wanna get out one day this week before work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heading to skeeter in am, Wednesday wld be gd, I was going take little man too.


----------



## Evinrude58

Dale I make my grandkids wear a life vest on the ice since they have no float suits. It will help keep you up and aren't bad at helping keep you warm.


----------



## Evinrude58

Safety Alert!!!!! Heard a snow mobile went thru at the 619 bridge today. Remember that in a lot of places the ice has really just frozen in the last couple days so there are lots of thin areas SPUD! SPUD! SPUD!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Heading to skeeter in am, Wednesday wld be gd, I was going take little man too.


Would have to be 7-9:45am for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Haven't posted a fishing report in a couple days. Spent most the week fishing Nimmy. Caught hundreds of perch with quite a few over 8 inches with most on a pinmin with a waxie. Changed it up today and fished Moggy. We were on 4-5 inches of ice and still had one spot that ponded on the one guy. 

Please pay attention out there we don't need to hear of any more people going for a swim.


----------



## fishingful

2 snowmobiles went through at PLX today. One infront of deitzes on security camera i believe. Its on Facebook


----------



## Bass knuckles

Evinrude58 said:


> Safety Alert!!!!! Heard a snow mobile went thru at the 619 bridge today. Remember that in a lot of places the ice has really just frozen in the last couple days so there are lots of thin areas SPUD! SPUD! SPUD!


You know them bridges have salt from road about saturating down there, always sketchy ice under bridges.


----------



## cement569

kinda wonder if that was the same guy who was buzzing us at osp yesterday on 3.5 inches of ice. he took off heading that way and never came back. what are people thinking? they think because we are fishing that the ice is good, at the bridge at 619 was open water 3 days ago. but on a brighter note i was there for 2 hrs. and the fishing was real good


----------



## swone

Glad you got on them Cement! We got some nice perch at Mogadore today, 16-18 feet of water was the key


----------



## Skivvyskiv

There was a zamboni at old state park yesterday









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

swone said:


> Glad you got on them Cement! We got some nice perch at Mogadore today, 16-18 feet of water was the key
> View attachment 463291


I have a love hate relationship with Moggy. I’ve hated it the last week so I went to Punderson Saturday. Then I see nice perch like this and I want to go back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Good morning freeze gang ! - 27 again to start this snowy Monday morning  Happy national ice safety month! 

I plan on heading out later this morning In search of a fishy piece of ice to park myself on. Hopefully the fish wanna play to day cause I’m ready to give um some sore jaws. The barometer took a big dive in comparison to yesterday I’ll be interested in their reaction . 
Plan on fishing a flat in 9-12 fow I’ve got a feeling there’s a few chunky gills and maybe a couple crappie that wanna come to dinner at the neighbors. 

Hopefully ice conditions are stabilizing some. I’m sure there are’s till many many many areas that are NOT safe out there I will be spudding!  

———————————————————————

Life on the rock day 5: Spent the afternoon carving more soap lures & filling out my application for trustee. I’ve got an interview with the warden today I’m hoping to get a job in the kitchen so I can make free phone calls and get other inmate worker privileges. Hopefully it goes well. 

I hear I lost a hotly debated parole board hearing yesterday. Thank you to my legal team for all your help! . It is what it is. I’m only interested in moving forward with winter fishing when my time is done. 

be continued ......
————————————————————————

Please remember to follow all safety protocols SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS ,ROPE, COMMON SENSE! 

Best of luck to those headed out today 
! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!#free



SPUD,SPUD,SPUD  


◦ 









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

My only 2 fish on the ice this year in memory of bb


----------



## brad crappie

I only fish public water ways


----------



## johnboy111711

King-Fish said:


> 15” crappie your killing me ihd! I would’ve traded all my fish for couple crappies lol. By far my favorite species to catch and just to look at. Beautiful fish congrats!


King fish, I have the GPS coords to the spot. They are on my boat. found it 7 or 8 years ago. I hear there may be a wiki leaks release of some very valuable icefishing coords, tips, and secret lures if I don't get a call or txt back from IHD before long. The clock is ticking...


----------



## cement569

did a drive through at osp, some guys out and out in the channel it appears the ice might be sagging a little under the weight of the wet snow. its one big wet spot out there and now if we get some cold temps this week it should add to the thickness


----------



## c. j. stone

Next week-Frigid. High next Monday, 15 degrees!!!!


----------



## guppygill

Some of the snowmobiles know their is thin ice under that bridge, but they love the thrill of skimming over the thin ice or water. They used to do it at North Res and skim over the open water at State Mill road, until they sunk.


----------



## Lewzer

Watched a guy who I won’t name take his snowmobile down the hill at the NSP beach across open water to Dusty’s about 25 years ago. He must have had a special track made for water but he had to haul to get across that much open water.


----------



## johnboy111711

I don't have photos with my report, But I did some walking at squito sunday. fished a varies of depth and ended up with fish. Fished multiple spots and anywhere from 4-21ft of water. I think that 2 things are important right now to catch fish, 1. the amount of sudden pressure is giving the fish lock jaw. I did much better when I got away from the crowds. Ice was 3-4in pretty much everywhere I fished. There were some spots where it was a little better. Holes were not re freezing because of the temp, but It should solidify soon. I did well with more aggressive movements during the snow in the morning, but dead sticking waxies on jigs, spoons, and small cranks performed much better when it brightened up outside. lots of small perch, but I was able to take home 12 between 8-10in. I also got some nice gills and crappie. Being near a stump and trusting and understanding what you are seeing on your electronics is paramount. I would also encourage anyone fishing the north end to be careful around any mid lake channels. the depth difference may only be inches, but there is still current. However there are also fish.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Bass knuckles said:


> You know them bridges have salt from road about saturating down there, always sketchy ice under bridges.


And usually some current


----------



## swone

johnboy111711 said:


> I don't have photos with my report, But I did some walking at squito sunday. fished a varies of depth and ended up with fish. Fished multiple spots and anywhere from 4-21ft of water. I think that 2 things are important right now to catch fish, 1. the amount of sudden pressure is giving the fish lock jaw. I did much better when I got away from the crowds. Ice was 3-4in pretty much everywhere I fished. There were some spots where it was a little better. Holes were not re freezing because of the temp, but It should solidify soon. I did well with more aggressive movements during the snow in the morning, but dead sticking waxies on jigs, spoons, and small cranks performed much better when it brightened up outside. lots of small perch, but I was able to take home 12 between 8-10in. I also got some nice gills and crappie. Being near a stump and trusting and understanding what you are seeing on your electronics is paramount. I would also encourage anyone fishing the north end to be careful around any mid lake channels. the depth difference may only be inches, but there is still current. However there are also fish.


That’s a solid report, thank you


----------



## partlyable

I see negative numbers for nighttime low next week that should help the ice formation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Monday morning actual temps. -10ish








Monday morning wind chills.... -30ish

Pack an extra thing of propane boys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Might be a crazy question as I’m fairly new to ice fishing but why do I never hear anything about Alum? Does it not get good ice? Seems like the coves and northern 2/3rd would freeze up. I know the water level fluctuates but it’s been pretty steady for awhile. It’s my home lake and I know it the best. Just curious to hear some insight. I’ve only been ice fishing waterways other than ponds for 3 years.


----------



## cement569

preach it brother, this is what we have been waiting for this for 2 years...good thick ice


----------



## partlyable

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Might be a crazy question as I’m fairly new to ice fishing but why do I never hear anything about Alum? Does it not get good ice? Seems like the coves and northern 2/3rd would freeze up. I know the water level fluctuates but it’s been pretty steady for awhile. It’s my home lake and I know it the best. Just curious to hear some insight. I’ve only been ice fishing waterways other than ponds for 3 years.


Not my home lake but I went to college down there and I know for sure when ice is thick enough people fish the coves. I actually saw someone pose he was on one of the coves on the fb group Sunday. Probable the one by Cheshire ramp if I had to guess but I bet a few people are out now and next week will have several more. I just don’t know that the main lake every really freezes or has current i don’t know for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman

Mike, alum does freeze, just a little slower than the shallow lakes. You're right, Howard rd area and coves freeze first. I'm always hesitant to venture out on the main lake unless ice is real thick. When crossing bridges watching the ice form, there will be big areas covered in ice, then just random pockets of open water, that will freeze days later but of course much thinner. If you go out there, definitely spud!! New galena is a popular early ice spot


----------



## Skivvyskiv

I fished east reservoir by Portage lakes drive. Ice was 3" clear. No keepers. Fished in 12' of water.









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

My sons and I are looking at going to Pymie on Saturday for the day. Does anyone have any experience there that could point me to a good place on the Ohio side to park and walk out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Good morning ice hounds! 25 to start things this fine Tuesday morning . 
It’s looking more and more like ice fishing into March!. The future looks COLD We have certainly waited our turn for a couple years now. Fishing yesterday was so so caught som fish but nothing special crappie an gills biggest crappie might have went 10” I didn’t measure anything it all went back in the hole anyhow. Ice was 5-6” where I was at an NEO lake I May try an get out somewhere today. 
———————————————————————

Life on the rock day 6: Interview with the warden went well. Today I start my new gig as the baker. I really wanted this position for the free phone calls and for access to sugar and yeast for my own projects. . Doing what I can to stay busy until the boat to freedom arrives. 


be continued ......
————————————————————————

Please remember to follow all safety protocols SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS ,ROPE, COMMON SENSE! 

Best of luck to those headed out today 
! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!#free



SPUD,SPUD,SPUD  


◦ 









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

jjanda said:


> Good morning ice hounds! 25 to start things this fine Tuesday morning .
> It’s looking more and more like ice fishing into March!. The future looks COLD We have certainly waited our turn for a couple years now. Fishing yesterday was so so caught som fish but nothing special crappie an gills biggest crappie might have went 10” I didn’t measure anything it all went back in the hole anyhow. Ice was 5-6” where I was at an NEO lake I May try an get out somewhere today.
> ———————————————————————
> 
> Life on the rock day 6: Interview with the warden went well. Today I start my new gig as the baker. I really wanted this position for the free phone calls and for access to sugar and yeast for my own projects. . Doing what I can to stay busy until the boat to freedom arrives.
> 
> 
> be continued ......
> ————————————————————————
> 
> Please remember to follow all safety protocols SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS ,ROPE, COMMON SENSE!
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today
> ! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!#free
> 
> 
> 
> SPUD,SPUD,SPUD
> 
> 
> ◦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Lol don't let the warden stick ya if you know what i mean you bad bad boy 🤣


----------



## jjanda

You heard it here first folks!!!!









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Monday morning actual temps. -10ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning wind chills.... -30ish
> 
> Pack an extra thing of propane boys!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, so I have determined you are alive. It has been 60hrs and no call back or txt...


----------



## johnboy111711




----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Skivvyskiv said:


> I fished east reservoir by Portage lakes drive. Ice was 3" clear. No keepers. Fished in 12' of water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Save sum slabz for the rest of us lol


----------



## fishwithsons

I saw this and couldn’t resist posting... Bring on 6 more weeks of fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Great day at old state park, skivyskiv is the wizard of osp at least 140 gills 2 redear and 3 perch. best average gills I have caught so far this year ice was kinda crappy.


----------



## cement569

i was there this morning, plenty of gills, a few small perch and 1 bass. but lost interest after an hour. its 5 min. from home and im watching the artic air headed our way so i can get on mosquito to do some real ice fishing, but its a good place to get the rust knocked off


----------



## crappieboo420

This was after the top 25 came out


----------



## Bass knuckles

crappieboo420 said:


> This was after the top 25 came out


Looks like that was fun! Don’t tell me you gave up on Springfield


----------



## crappieboo420

Never my buddy Skiv told me to hit up osp so I boogied down there


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Old state park. Orange Pin Min. Ice was sloppy.
















Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Remember your safety gear and use it. Take your spud bar and use it. Wear those picks, cleats and whistle.


----------



## fastwater

Off topic post...and all responses to off topic post deleted.

Saw nothing wrong with jjanda's earlier post.
The fact that he's relaying bobberbucket's post for him, in which there's been nothing offensive with posts content ( have actually enjoyed 'the rock' portion and the fact that the 'warden' has been so lenient with him) shows how anxious bb is to come back.
Of course,the safety portion of all posts will always be welcome.
Keep the ice depth, pics and safety posts coming fella's.
Thread has been enjoyable to read...


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

fastwater said:


> Off topic post...and all responses to off topic post deleted.
> 
> Saw nothing wrong with jjanda's earlier post.
> The fact that he's relaying bobberbucket's post for him, in which there's been nothing offensive with posts content ( have actually enjoyed 'the rock' portion and the fact that the 'warden' has been so lenient with him) shows how anxious bb is to come back.
> Of course,the safety portion of all posts will always be welcome.
> Keep the ice depth, pics and safety posts coming fella's.
> Thread has been enjoyable to read...


Thanks FW!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Welcome...and Thank You guys for turnin this thread around.


----------



## jjanda

Thank you fastwater.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

jjanda said:


> Thank you fastwater.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Welcome sir...who's all goin out in the Mornin?
Overnight temps should help harden things up a bit for the A.M.
But make sure and take your picks and spud,spud,spud!!!


----------



## King-Fish

I think I’m headed to east harbor again. If not tomorrow going Thursday for sure


----------



## fastwater

King-Fish said:


> I think I’m headed to east harbor again. If not tomorrow going Thursday for sure


Good luck and...Post up some pics...


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’ll be out in the morn. Should be able to get some fish on film! Working on the next video right now. Should be up shortly! I’ll post to the thread once she’s up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Like the rest here on the thread...Can't wait to see it


----------



## Outasync

Ill be taking my dad out saturday. Only his 3rd trip out and its been 3 years since his last lol said he doesnt need to buy anything because i have more than i could ever need.


----------



## fastwater

Outasync said:


> Ill be taking my dad out saturday. Only his 3rd trip out and its been 3 years since his last lol said he doesnt need to buy anything because i have more than i could ever need.


That's great to hear.
Spend every minute you can with him.
Have fun and...Be safe!!!


----------



## joekacz

A friendly reminder to all,check the issue dates of your licenses just in case you changed up from the original issue date. Stay safe and enjoy.


----------



## swone

With all this wind, there’s going to be some shove ice and pressure cracks even on small reservoirs. If you don’t know what to do when you come across these hazards, or even if you do know, please be extremely careful. Shove ice and pressure cracks can be like a trap door, they slip open, drop you in.

Couldn’t resist trying to post something humorous as well, Fastwater, I didn’t know about you at first but I appreciate how much attention you are paying to this thread and hopefully we can get back to doing what we do every year.


----------



## jjanda

Good morning Freeze buds! - 27 an feeling icy out there this morning. Its looking pretty fishy outside today. I’m headed out to fish with some fellow members later this morning. Hopefully we luck into a few 

Looking at the forecast not only are we likely fishing well into March!  I’m seeing a chance developing in the western basin that we all have been waiting awhile for! Thanks all I’m gonna say about that I don’t wanna jinx anything!  

The fish porn yesterday evening was great! Nice work skivvy & boo420! Fish on boys! 

(NO ICE IS SAFE ICE)
———————————————————————

Life on the rock day 7: Well boys first day as the baker didn’t go well.... I burned all the muffins and they served them to everyone anyway now everyone’s mad at me down in general population.  I thought the warden was gonna throw me in the hole but he mercifully demoted me to dishwasher instead. At least I still got my free phone calls and I got a pocket full of sugar and yeast! Hooray in about 7 days I’ll have something to sip on that hooch FF101 makes is terrible. I’m carving up some lures with my trusty rusty shank. 

Hopefully I don’t do anything to get fired from my kitchen gig them boys down in general population don’t know how to forgive & forget. And they was mighty mad about the muffins.



be continued ......
————————————————————————

Please remember to follow all safety protocols SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS ,ROPE, COMMON SENSE! 

Best of luck to those headed out today 
! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!#free



SPUD,SPUD,SPUD  


◦ 









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Been fishing Skeeter the past few days. Found a good pod of active walleye the first two days. Sunrise and sunset hours produced majority of fish. Big spoons tipped with large minnows and vibratos caught all fish except day 1 where the jigging raps shined amongst all other baits. Fished 7-10fow and the fish were very spooky as I watched the flee when holes were drilled or lots of movement on the ice. Each day produced less fish and yesterday they weren't there anymore. Heading to a new location shortly in hopes of finding them again. Biggest was a tad over 11lbs, lots of 4-7lbers. Between the group we landed maybe 25 eyes.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Next video! Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Great vid IHD.
Keep em comin.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

fastwater said:


> Great vid IHD.
> Keep em comin.


Got some filming done this morning, possibly tomorrow. More to come for sure! Thanks FW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Got out w lil man, ihd and another buddy for cpl hrs, pretty slow bite but well worth it to see that smile it brings to the kid!


----------



## Frickster

Bonehead of the week:
Found someone drilled about 8-10 holes together for whatever reason last week on local watering hole. Big enough for someone to fall through. Good thing it was close to shore and away from most everybody. Should be froze over by now but please don't do that.

Other than that, fishing has been slow and undersized. Looking to head to new waters this weekend. How much snow has been on the ice? I know this could stop ice growth by insulating the ice. Maybe this little warm up Thursday will melt some of the snow on there so the ice production continues.

Also looks like Erie off Cleveland is getting ready to lock up. A lot of ice flows going through Crib Cam yesterday when wind was less. My guess by next week it will happen. Still not safe but will turn off lake effect snow machine.























Good Luck!
Frickster


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Frickster said:


> Bonehead of the week:
> Found someone drilled about 8-10 holes together for whatever reason last week on local watering hole. Big enough for someone to fall through. Good thing it was close to shore and away from most everybody. Should be froze over by now but please don't do that.
> 
> Other than that, fishing has been slow and undersized. Looking to head to new waters this weekend. How much snow has been on the ice? I know this could stop ice growth by insulating the ice. Maybe this little warm up Thursday will melt some of the snow on there so the ice production continues.
> 
> Also looks like Erie off Cleveland is getting ready to lock up. A lot of ice flows going through Crib Cam yesterday when wind was less. My guess by next week it will happen. Still not safe but will turn off lake effect snow machine.
> View attachment 463442
> View attachment 463444
> View attachment 463443
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> Frickster


Nice fish! Some people are just clueless out there! Nice work posting about it, always spud everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

I hope they did that to retrieve something they lost and not because they are clueless dolts! I cant wait until i can get my son out on the ice. Hes only 3 now but keeps asking me to go.


----------



## archerjay1

allwayzfishin said:


> Been fishing Skeeter the past few days. Found a good pod of active walleye the first two days. Sunrise and sunset hours produced majority of fish. Big spoons tipped with large minnows and vibratos caught all fish except day 1 where the jigging raps shined amongst all other baits. Fished 7-10fow and the fish were very spooky as I watched the flee when holes were drilled or lots of movement on the ice. Each day produced less fish and yesterday they weren't there anymore. Heading to a new location shortly in hopes of finding them again. Biggest was a tad over 11lbs, lots of 4-7lbers. Between the group we landed maybe 25 eyes.
> View attachment 463424
> View attachment 463426
> View attachment 463427
> View attachment 463428


Let me know if you try that spot I sent you. It looks like with the weather next week I'm gonna be out there.


----------



## Duuber

Frickster said:


> Bonehead of the week:
> Found someone drilled about 8-10 holes together for whatever reason last week on local watering hole. Big enough for someone to fall through. Good thing it was close to shore and away from most everybody. Should be froze over by now but please don't do that.
> 
> Other than that, fishing has been slow and undersized. Looking to head to new waters this weekend. How much snow has been on the ice? I know this could stop ice growth by insulating the ice. Maybe this little warm up Thursday will melt some of the snow on there so the ice production continues.
> 
> Also looks like Erie off Cleveland is getting ready to lock up. A lot of ice flows going through Crib Cam yesterday when wind was less. My guess by next week it will happen. Still not safe but will turn off lake effect snow machine.
> View attachment 463442
> View attachment 463444
> View attachment 463443
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> Frickster


Some brave souls poking around off of Catawba today.








Lake Erie Webcams | Ohio’s Lake Erie Shores & Islands


The scenery looks so much better in person, but if you’re at your desk looking on a computer, we understand. Don’t worry, the lake’s not going anywhere.



www.shoresandislands.com


----------



## JiggingJacks

Anyone going to mosquito tomorrow? I'm heading up in the morning, been in a slump catching a lot of dinks lately hoping to get on some decent fish. Good luck everybody! Spud spud spud!


----------



## jjanda

Good morning ice nuts! - It’s a lovely 8 degrees out there!  It’s like a time machine party! Gonna be stacking that solid liquid like it’s 2015 again.  

(NO ICE IS SAFE ICE)

Had a great time out of the water yesterday! Got a late Start met up with Viking & fishwithsons at a neo puddle. Very nice talking and fishing with y’all as always! @fishwithsons thank your hospitality letting me hop in your shack out of that nasty wind and for feeding me lol! That was one of the best buddy heater bratwurst I’ve had in a long time! 
I didn’t catch ANY fish but for sure enjoyed the company. I’ll be out later this morning trying and different puddle hopefully I can catch one today.  
———————————————————————

Life on the rock day 8: Spent the morning working in the kitchen the warden told me I could have the afternoon off. So I met up with AlwaysSunny, FF101 & MM out in the rec yard everything was fine. Until we started gambling for ramen noodles & instant coffee they started fighting an fussing. Next thing ya know someone got poked in the eye it was all a blur until the hot pepper juice and rubber bullets started flying! 

Anyway after I got out of the eye wash station I went back to my cell. Finished the day carving come crank baits with ole trusty rusty. 

I wasn’t really involved in the dust up cause I’m a short timer an I can’t be getting in no trouble. So the warden didn’t send me to the hole. Them other guys might be lifers but not me I’m getting off this rock SOON! Hopefully  

, 

be continued ......
————————————————————————

Please remember to follow all safety protocols SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS ,ROPE, COMMON SENSE! 

Best of luck to those headed out today 
! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!



SPUD,SPUD,SPUD  


◦ 









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Ice is still sketchy fella's . 3 " of slush on top of 2


Frickster said:


> Bonehead of the week:
> Found someone drilled about 8-10 holes together for whatever reason last week on local watering hole. Big enough for someone to fall through. Good thing it was close to shore and away from most everybody. Should be froze over by now but please don't do that.
> 
> Other than that, fishing has been slow and undersized. Looking to head to new waters this weekend. How much snow has been on the ice? I know this could stop ice growth by insulating the ice. Maybe this little warm up Thursday will melt some of the snow on there so the ice production continues.
> 
> Also looks like Erie off Cleveland is getting ready to lock up. A lot of ice flows going through Crib Cam yesterday when wind was less. My guess by next week it will happen. Still not safe but will turn off lake effect snow machine.
> View attachment 463442
> View attachment 463444
> View attachment 463443
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> Frickster


12" is the maximum hole size in Ohio. That is absolute BS someone would do that. Stupidity like this is why i'm scared of bringing my little ones out on the ice.


----------



## johnboy111711

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Ice is still sketchy fella's . 3 " of slush on top of 2
> 
> 12" is the maximum hole size in Ohio. That is absolute BS someone would do that. Stupidity like this is why i'm scared of bringing my little ones out on the ice.


Where is the ice sketchy?


----------



## c. j. stone

allwayzfishin said:


> Been fishing Skeeter the past few days. Found a good pod of active walleye the first two days. Sunrise and sunset hours produced majority of fish. Big spoons tipped with large minnows and vibratos caught all fish except day 1 where the jigging raps shined amongst all other baits. Fished 7-10fow and the fish were very spooky as I watched the flee when holes were drilled or lots of movement on the ice. Each day produced less fish and yesterday they weren't there anymore. Heading to a new location shortly in hopes of finding them again. Biggest was a tad over 11lbs, lots of 4-7lbers. Between the group we landed maybe 25 eyes.
> View attachment 463424
> View attachment 463426
> View attachment 463427
> View attachment 463428


Wow, who needs Erie anymore? These hawgs at Skeeter, jumb perch at Mog and Skeeter!!


----------



## Frickster

How's the ice thickness at Moggy? Looking to try some spots away from pack on east side. It's about 45 minute drive for me so be nice to know for sure the ice is a minimum 3-4". I would think by now it is.

Thanks,
Frickster


----------



## hailtothethief

Ice fishing is safest when temps are on the decline. Most people will go out this weekend since its warming up. Todays sun will soften up the ice and todays south wind will drop lake erie.


----------



## johnboy111711

without exception, people who fish erie on the ice are rescued every year. might be one or two, might be 100's. I hope this post saves some people. I have my doubt.


----------



## hailtothethief

Im sure there will be 1000 people on presque isle this weekend.


----------



## nixmkt

johnboy111711 said:


> Where is the ice sketchy?


There are many locations on several local NEO lakes that had open water not that long ago and are now covered with insulating snow that is slowing ice buildup even with some of the cold temps we’ve had recently! Not going to get into a spot by spot argument with you about it. Hopefully others will not be walking around with your carefree attitude that the ice is ok everywhere now and will still be careful venturing anywhere on the ice until they have verified and are comfortable with the thickness and quality!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

nixmkt said:


> There are many locations on several local NEO lakes that had open water not that long ago and are now covered with insulating snow that is slowing ice buildup even with some of the cold temps we’ve had recently! Not going to get into a spot by spot argument with you about it. Hopefully others will not be walking around with your carefree attitude that the ice is ok everywhere now and will still be careful venturing anywhere on the ice until they have verified and are comfortable with the thickness and quality!


Where was his carefree attitude at? I missed that part


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

nixmkt said:


> There are many locations on several local NEO lakes that had open water not that long ago and are now covered with insulating snow that is slowing ice buildup even with some of the cold temps we’ve had recently! Not going to get into a spot by spot argument with you about it. Hopefully others will not be walking around with your carefree attitude that the ice is ok everywhere now and will still be careful venturing anywhere on the ice until they have verified and are comfortable with the thickness and quality!


stop trying to troll me. This is a non-trolling thread. the ice conditions that were stated were noticeably subpar compared my own regional observations and what many are posting. listing a body of water could save someone's life.


----------



## JiggingJacks

Fished mosquito from 7-12, a lot of small perch with a couple decent mixed in. Had a lot the most action early then just a lot of marks and no bites. 4-5 inches most spots I was at and building, a lot of popping. Great to get out, make sure to spud, saw some guys walking out without one. Hoping everyone can get out and good luck!!


----------



## Evinrude58

hailtothechief you are right Presque Isle will be crowded as there is a big panfish tournament there on Saturday.


----------



## RStock521

Evinrude58 said:


> hailtothechief you are right Presque Isle will be crowded as there is a big panfish tournament there on Saturday.


 Winds might thin the crowds. Gale watch until 7PM Saturday night with 45-50mph gusts. I'm going to be at Chautauqua Friday-Sunday. Definitely going to be interesting.


----------



## johnboy111711




----------



## RStock521

johnboy111711 said:


>


LMAO exactly this.


----------



## crappieboo420

Spend an hour on Springfield fished shallow 3 1/2 to 5 foot kitty cats under me the whole time ended with 4 cats 25 gills and 4 dink crappie . All caught on a forest green pinmin and a waxworm.


----------



## viking

Hi guys I lost my underwater camera and my auger guard at deer creek on Wednesday around the boat ramp if found send me pm thank you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

nixmkt said:


> There are many locations on several local NEO lakes that had open water not that long ago and are now covered with insulating snow that is slowing ice buildup even with some of the cold temps we’ve had recently! Not going to get into a spot by spot argument with you about it. Hopefully others will not be walking around with your carefree attitude that the ice is ok everywhere now and will still be careful venturing anywhere on the ice until they have verified and are comfortable with the thickness and quality!


take it easy


----------



## fishwithsons

RStock521 said:


> Winds might thin the crowds. Gale watch until 7PM Saturday night with 45-50mph gusts. I'm going to be at Chautauqua Friday-Sunday. Definitely going to be interesting.


Thanks for posting. I was debating staying close or going to Chautauqua. With that kind of wind, close sounds better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Old state park. Ice was less sloppy today









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

No walleye today. Found them this morning in a new location. Had 3 hookups on a gold el cheapo spoon with a minnow. Treble was kinda small and I should have changed it out but hot excited to see those eyes under my feet on the livescope. Dropped down and wham...fish on. Fish off. Rebait, drop down..boom. fish on then fish off. Switched out the treble. Fish gone. Then caught some nice slabs on a chubby darter. Around 11am..had a monster walleye choke that chubby. Got it to the hole and got the 4lb line wrapped up in my transducer, broke off. Nothing after that for the rest of the day. Just had to sit and rehash the visual of that mishap. Lol. Gotta head back to work Saturday. Had a great week of fishing Skeeter tho. One thing I noticed...when the barometric pressure dropped on Monday morning, the bite became almost non existent. Really had to work for them. I'll be back at it next weekend hopefully. Ice was 5" everywhere we drilled today. Nice and clear


----------



## RStock521

fishwithsons said:


> Thanks for posting. I was debating staying close or going to Chautauqua. With that kind of wind, close sounds better!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If we hadn't already book and paid for the AirBnB, I would have done the same.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

viking said:


> Hi guys I lost my underwater camera and my auger guard at deer creek on Wednesday around the boat ramp if found send me pm thank you


Hope they make it back to you buddy


----------



## Evinrude58

RStock with the projected winds you may start fishing on Chautauqua but finish fishing in Vermont.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RStock521

Evinrude58 said:


> RStock with the projected winds you may start fishing on Chautauqua but finish fishing in Vermont.🤣🤣🤣


You're not kidding! lol If we can't fish, we'll at least catch a buzz back at the house.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...iced it last Sunday morning out at moggy for the 1st time doing the hardwater thing. 8 am till 10:45...was with a buddy who goes 100 pounds more than me...guess who took footsteps 1st out on lake lol.

I can't Express how much fun I had drilling my 1st hole and setting up with little tungsten jig/minnow and watching it disappear into the depths below in my little 6" hole. No fish last Sunday...but the rush was there OGF.

guy I was with has experience and we had the spud bars/rope/picks/knowledge of area. Just want to say to all who ice fish and give/post reports with experience/trips/whatnot. Much appreciated for sure. I always like to break down most my trips fishing <weather> it's a bluebird day and 75° or a decent springtime front pushing through...always looking at weather and past notes.

I can't lie as this hard water experience is new to me...but thanks to posts by all have absorbed alot of information. And what I'm talking about is the safety side of this...honestly could care less where the fish are biting/honey holes and whatnot...not why I'm on OGF...looking for UR spots. For me it's the little things like <safety> and the other side of the catch.

...hope to have the fish porn soon as I got some trips lined up.

Thanks again everyone for advice/knowledge with hard water.

...stay twisted.

Don.


----------



## fastwater

^^^This is why safety posts will NEVER be censored on this...or any other OGF thread!!!
Enjoyed your post twistedcatfish1971.


----------



## jjanda

Good morning frigid fishers! - 28 degrees and it’s all down hill from here! Temps be a’h falling all day ! I imagine by Monday it’s gonna take sum effort to manually drill a hole.  Certainly doesn’t look the boyz are going be busting the boats out anytime soon!

( NO ICE IS SAFE ICE)

Had another fabulous yet fishless day at a local puddle. Fished with @viking and we tried just about everything to fire them up. Drilled tons of holes had lots of marks and some chaser in 9-12.5 fow . Tried tons of different baits and presentations but they just wouldn’t start firing for us. In spite of the less than stellar fishing I really enjoyed myself. 

Thank you too EVERYONE that has been sharing their reports adventures & safety tips here! Keep um coming! 

———————————————————————
Life on the rock day 9: Worked a double in the kitchen since we’re short staffed after fighting in the yard yesterday it’s pretty full down in the hole. Once my shift was over I hung around in the virtually empty tv room I dosed off and missed the evening head count. They thought ole bb done runnoft they released the hounds an everything! I woke up to the barking and sirens confused so I made wandered up towards the wardens office to see what was happening. He looked might surprised an angry to see me. He put me on 48 hours restriction no phone ,tv & I gotta return to my cell after my shift in the kitchen. Could have been worse. Still on track to hop that boat off this rock soon! 

, 

be continued ......
————————————————————————

Please remember to follow all safety protocols SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS ,ROPE, COMMON SENSE! 

Best of luck to those headed out today 
! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!



SPUD,SPUD,SPUD  


◦ 









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Forecast looks like ice into March! Good luck out there this weekend. Wish it was a tad bit warmer as we are starting our move today! Lol


----------



## bdawg

Went out yesterday to Old State Park. 1st time ice fishing in 3-4 years. Had to dust the cobwebs off the poles! There was 3-4" of clear ice with 2" of white ice. Caught about 10 gills, nothing big. My dad got there before me at 1pm and had 10 fish on the ice before I got there! I set up 10' away and caught nothing! Had to move another 20' away before I got a nibble. The bite was slow when I was there. I'm guessing the barometric pressure was starting to drop when the clouds moved in. My dad got one chunky redear and another smaller one. 

Got home to clean them and my dog grabbed a fish out of the bucket while I was in another room getting newspaper to clean the fish on. 1st time he's done that and he's 8 years old! He had that gill in to where I could only barely see the tail! Had to dive under the table to catch him and force his mouth open while my kid pulled the fish out! I could only open his mouth 2", not enough to get the fish out, until I pushed my thumb up into his windpipe! Pulled out a headless fish! Hopefully he's okay. Didn't get any of the main spines on the back swallowed.


----------



## joekacz

bdawg said:


> Went out yesterday to Old State Park. 1st time ice fishing in 3-4 years. Had to dust the cobwebs off the poles! There was 3-4" of clear ice with 2" of white ice. Caught about 10 gills, nothing big. My dad got there before me at 1pm and had 10 fish on the ice before I got there! I set up 10' away and caught nothing! Had to move another 20' away before I got a nibble. The bite was slow when I was there. I'm guessing the barometric pressure was starting to drop when the clouds moved in. My dad got one chunky redear and another smaller one.
> 
> Got home to clean them and my dog grabbed a fish out of the bucket while I was in another room getting newspaper to clean the fish on. 1st time he's done that and he's 8 years old! He had that gill in to where I could only barely see the tail! Had to dive under the table to catch him and force his mouth open while my kid pulled the fish out! I could only open his mouth 2", not enough to get the fish out, until I pushed my thumb up into his windpipe! Pulled out a headless fish! Hopefully he's okay. Didn't get any of the main spines on the back swallowed.


Maybe he thinks he's a Alaskan sled dawg,they eat whole salmon bone and all. LOL Glad he's alright,could of cost a lot at the Vets.


----------



## Lewzer

viking said:


> Hi guys I lost my underwater camera and my auger guard at deer creek on Wednesday around the boat ramp if found send me pm thank you


I was out there yesterday about 5:00PM. There was a number of holes out from the bench. I didn’t see anything in the area on the ice.


----------



## viking

Good news found my camera under my front seat of my truck one less thing to worry about thanks for looking lewzer


----------



## Evinrude58

Took my new flip for a test run this morning at Nimmy. Got it at Mark's at 8:30 and was on the ice at 10:00. Was only out a couple hours and just caught a dew small perch. Ice was 6 inches straight out of S main with about 4 inches of clear and a 2 inch layer of crap on top of that. So far love the new Eskimo Wide One Inferno.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Good luck to everyone going out this weekend. It's been cold, but now is not the time to get complacent. Ice is still very sketchy in spots. Especially along the shoreline. Ended up getting a wet foot this afternoon when checking ice for the morning. There was still open water in spots just a week ago. The spot i checked went from 4" to 1" in an instant, with holes of open water. Spud every step!!!! Goodluck and rip sum lipz!!!!!


----------



## Pooch

Shore line I'm sure is rotting or soft at a lot of lakes. That little warm-up and rain in some spots draining off. I know out here at mosquito I had a lot of soft slushie ice on the south end getting out to my spot this evening. Don't take much sun to warm up that ground on the edges


----------



## joekacz

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Good luck to everyone going out this weekend. It's been cold, but now is not the time to get complacent. Ice is still very sketchy in spots. Especially along the shoreline. Ended up getting a wet foot this afternoon when checking ice for the morning. There was still open water in spots just a week ago. The spot i checked went from 4" to 1" in an instant, with holes of open water. Spud every step!!!! Goodluck and rip sum lipz!!!!!
> View attachment 463556
> View attachment 463557
> View attachment 463558


It does not take much sun to heat up shorelines especially rocky ones,those small boulders grab a lot of sun heat. Stay safe.


----------



## wolfenstein

Yup. There's a local quarry we'll fish when possible, ice can be sketchy when everything is locked up. Got off 4'' at mosquito last Friday and the shorelines there were just slush. Crazy how one body of water just a few miles away can have way different conditions.


----------



## ltroyer

Anyone fishing portage lakes tomorrow ? Wanna get out a few hours later mornings didn't want to venture out by myself if I can help it .my brother would but his wifey made plans so he can't . just more a extra safety precaution I know it safer to have another person along then going out alone


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Top of the morning ladies! Pa bound for a tournament! Get after them today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Top of the morning ladies! Pa bound for a tournament! Get after them today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Luck Eric,hope your gonna video your day. Stay safe you big lug. Is this a solo tourney or partner?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> Good Luck Eric,hope your gonna video your day. Stay safe you big lug. Is this a solo tourney or partner?


Plan is to film yes, it’s a partner tournament!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markw620

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Plan is to film yes, it’s a partner tournament!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ice tournament that was on the PI was cancelled today due to unsafe ice.


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Plan is to film yes, it’s a partner tournament!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you get some of those 15"ers this weekend. Also hope F2W isn't fishing against you.


----------



## jjanda

Good morning cold connoisseur‘s ! - 16 and feeling icy out there! I hope it stays frozen forever bring on the ice age.

( Remember NO ICE IS SAFE ICE)

I’m sure lots of people will be out today enjoying the hard water. I hope everyone remembers to check thickness as they go it’s definitely no time to put your spud bar away. 

The pressure took a hard dive currently sitting at 29.98 I’ll bet they are a little tough to raise to start out with. You might be able to call them in ripping a jig but my thoughts are slow lifts and subtle twitches will entice most of the bites today. 

Small presentations will be Key. If. I were out targeting panfish today I’d leave the tungsten in the box and grab the lightweight pinmins that super slow fluttering fall is often irresistible when they are feeling sluggish.

I’m captaining the couch today. I hope everyone safety and successfully fulfills their hardwater desires this weekend. I’ll be looking forward to the reports & fish porn. Stay safe an do it up!
———————————————————————
Life on the rock day 10: Worked another double in the kitchen & returned to my cell since I’m still on restriction for missing head count. I’ve got me a nice concoction brewing in a milk jug it’s got a rubber glove over the top fully inflated so I know the happy juice is a’h working in there! Couple more days an I’ll be sipping the finest! 
Could be ready just in time for a celebratory drink for my departure. Hopefully don’t get caught with it first! 

My times coming too an end soon. I gotta get the warden to let me do some painting . You see the 1st time I ever came here they told me if you write your name on the walls you’ll come back to see it. Well I didn’t listen cause well you know bb don’t like listening to nobody bout nothing and I put my initials down on the wall in the intake department. And I’ve been back to see them more times than I care to recount! 

This time before I jump on that boat to freedom I’m painting over my graffiti as I never wanna return to see It again. It’s ungodly annoying not to be able to post Live reports & and fish porn whenever I’d like...... Soon I’m getting on that boat an I ain’t coming back!


, 

be continued ......
————————————————————————

Please remember to follow all safety protocols SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS ,ROPE, COMMON SENSE! 

Best of luck to those headed out today 
! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!



SPUD,SPUD,SPUD  


◦ 









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

You should write a non fiction book dave. Your stories are just so breath taking i feel like im in the jail cell with you


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

they were on fire before the sun came up 10ft up in 14.5 fow


----------



## set-the-drag

Nice! What are they hitting on?


----------



## Outasync

Only 2 keepers at pymie and a bunch of dink bluegill


----------



## Outasync




----------



## King-Fish

Bites been off, on, off, on at east harbor this morning. Finally pulled a few crappie out of here but no keepers all 5-6” range. Have two decent perch and 3 decent bluegill in bucket. Lots of small bluegills again to sort thru. 7” of ice where I drilled at. All fish caught on gold pin min with two little blades.


----------



## joekacz

Outasync said:


> View attachment 463577
> ,15",1


Just a guess,15"?


----------



## King-Fish

Outasync said:


> View attachment 463577


That’s a hog. Congrats!


----------



## Outasync

16.5 waxie on a vmc waxy jig. 28 fow


----------



## joekacz

Outasync said:


> 16.5 waxie on a vmc waxy jig. 28 fow


That's a 4 sandwich fish!!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

set-the-drag said:


> Nice! What are they hitting on?


Caught a few on waxies but most with a tungsten kastmaster tipped with a minnow head


----------



## wivywoo




----------



## CharlieKelly

Good day catching some green ones out at Mosquito. North of Rattlesnake Island. Ice was about 5 inches. Shiners were the ticket!


----------



## c. j. stone

Vlasic would be jealous.


----------



## ltroyer

Fishy kind of day ! Finally good to b on ice not many fish today but still a blast!spud spud spud sure glad I did I found a soft spot can't believe how many guys walk out with out it


----------



## set-the-drag

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Caught a few on waxies but most with a tungsten kastmaster tipped with a minnow head


Yeah been hearing minnow heads are the key


----------



## fastwater

Really lovin ALL the fish porn...
Hoping by weeks end that all the hardwater guys finally get the opportunity to fish every hotspot they know, find a few more spots and have a season they'll not soon forget.
Weather sure is lookin right for it....


----------



## kit carson

Couldn't have said it any better 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Ended up with 3 perch 9-11” and 4 bluegills 7-9”. Tons of small crappies and bluegills and two small bass as well. Caught a lot of fish but not many keepers. Also checked by wildlife officer today. Glad to see there out enforcing size limits and licenses.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Hope everyone is getting their long johns ironed out for next week!! 🤣 gonna need em.


----------



## Outasync

anyone have any guesses what would try to eat a 16.5 crappie?


----------



## King-Fish

Outasync said:


> View attachment 463614
> anyone have any guesses what would try to eat a 16.5 crappie?


Me if I could catch one


----------



## fishwithsons

Decided to invest in a camera. Today was the first successful use. Really fun to watch the fish move in but frustrating when they won’t bite!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief




----------



## Skivvyskiv

Portage lakes
















Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing

Awesome !


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

fishwithsons said:


> Decided to invest in a camera. Today was the first successful use. Really fun to watch the fish move in but frustrating when they won’t bite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!!!


----------



## wivywoo

Skeeter. Good day to be out!


----------



## cement569

wivy, how thick was the ice? one hell of a meal there


----------



## Pooch

I was on 6", measured, on south end tonight.


----------



## wivywoo

cement569 said:


> wivy, how thick was the ice? one hell of a meal there


Thanks. Other than a couple expansion cracks one in particular on the way out the ice was good. Didn't measure but good estimate was four to five inches of clear solid ice most places


----------



## cement569

thanks, going up tues. gonna give em hell


----------



## glfpro07

Well..... drove an hour to mosquito today for 20 to 30 4to5 inch perch not a thing else just tiny iddy biddy perch.lol i coulda drove 15 minutes to nimi or moggy and done better, not my best time to say the least. Its my 35th bday tomorrow and since i got a medical mj card now im gunna go ENJOY myself at moggy in the morning. Hopefully i have better luck


----------



## kit carson

Well hope you enjoy your birthday, your shanty should be pretty easy to find, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## glfpro07

Lol if you coughn come knockn


----------



## jjanda

Good morning chosen frozen! - Nice & cozy 18 degrees out there on this 
Fishtastic Sunday morning. I’m sure the ice is fattening up nicely! 

( Remember NO ICE IS SAFE ICE)

I enjoyed ALL of the wonderful fish porn & reports yesterday! Looks like a lot of nice fish were taken yesterday and it sounds like everyone was pretty safe while they were at it. Nice work keep it coming!  

I’m sure there will be lots of ice thugs out there today. I’ll be riding the couch again looking forward to the reports. Barometer is sitting just a touch over thirty. 30.04 Right now that’s pretty darn good for chasing panfish expect them to be hungry this morning. 


———————————————————————
Life on the rock day 11 : finished my work in the kitchen only had to pull a single shift. They brought in some new workers from general population. The warden says I’m off restriction so i headed down to the rec yard to do some gambling I need come up on a few cups of ramen noodles and some candy so I can enjoy some comfort and simple pleasures while watching the super bowl. Yes the warden is gonna let us trustees watch the game he’s a pretty swell guy. I had a good round on the poker table I was on a roll just before lockdown. I hustled some noobs that just got off the boat. 
I thinks they’s gonna be pretty mad at me if they ever figure out I was cheating lolololol! Hopefully I’ll be off this rock by then. 

Finished up the evening carving mini catfish out of soap with my ole trusty rusty shank. 

, 

be continued ......
————————————————————————

Please remember to follow all safety protocols SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS ,ROPE, COMMON SENSE! 

Best of luck to those headed out today 
! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!



SPUD,SPUD,SPUD  












Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How'd that tourney go IHD?


----------



## Frickster

Went to Mogadore Saturday. tried to go out East of causeway and it looks like you guys got more rain then us folks up north cause that ice was very sketchy. Some areas had 4” but if you walked over a hole that had opened up with water erosion but froze over you would fall through. open water under the causeway connection. So, packed up and went to other side. Ice was good away from shore 4-5”. Close to shore it must had water on top that froze a little above 3” of ice. So you would break through that top layer. With these colder temps coming I imagine That top layer will freeze and combine with the bottom. Ice was popping and cracking all day. Several times you could feel it go through you and even pick you up a little. If you‘re a newbie to ice you would have left but it’s all signs of growing ice.

Onto fishing report, perch bite was good first morning till about 11am. After that I would see the perch come up to the lure and just look at it and move on. even 1 time I had 3 perch surround my bait just looking at it, then move on. Saw a couple bluegill, big catfish, a bass and a bunch of perch on the camera. My buddy caught the bass and he claimed it was 5-6 lbs and couldn’t get it through our 6” hole. It got tangled up with camera wire and lost it. I was outside the shanty searching when he caught it. So never saw it. Caught a couple more perch at sunset but was tough going all day. Morning being the best. Ended up with 9 keeper perch. 8-10”. 
Good Luck!!
Frickster


----------



## RJH68

Hit Lake Medina yesterday, a few bass on tip ups with minnows, several nice gills on jigs tipped with maggots / wax worms. Gills seemed to be hugging the bottom we fished 9’-15’. Last weekend only crappie and bass, no crappies yesterday. 6”-3” ice in spots. Spudded everywhere I went.


----------



## CrappieMaster2002

Found this out by the bridge on moggy about 10 mins ago. Anyone lose a pick?


----------



## CrappieMaster2002

CrappieMaster2002 said:


> Found this out by the bridge on moggy about 10 mins ago. Anyone lose a pick?
> View attachment 463664


If so msg me. 330 842 0352


----------



## wolfenstein

Tried twin lakes off 43 today, nothing. Only marked 1 fish in 3 hrs. Tried east lake in 10-18'. Seems like a private lake could be a honey hole but I don't know if it's worth going back. Have a couple leads for some info but without any tips probably wait until open water so I can cover more area and get a feel for depths, structure and hopefully size and species. Only saw a couple trails from dragging sleds and saw one guy on west lake. In the meantime, if anyone could help point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate a PM. Thanks.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Fished from 11-4, very hot bite... was fishing in 9’ and was catching them 2’ down they was suspended high in colum today. Pulled out the old marmoska jigs and whacked up the gills and the crappi mostly took the bigger baits, pimples, frostys tipped w mags


----------



## kit carson

Way to get after it bud

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

got bored this afternoon and hit osp, and just a heads up the snowmobiles and quads were out in full force. had 2 sleds buzz me 20 ft. away at about 45 mph. someone is gonna get hurt out there....the fishing was ok lots of dinks but some nice redears.....stay alert out there when you hear them comming


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Fished from 11-4, very hot bite... was fishing in 9’ and was catching them 2’ down they was suspended high in colum today. Pulled out the old marmoska jigs and whacked up the gills and the crappi mostly took the bigger baits, pimples, frostys tipped w mags


The usual place? Got on them good this morning. Will have a good video later this week once I get the chance to put my video together


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> How'd that tourney go IHD?


22nd out of like 75 teams. Could only find 3 good crappies. Needed 3 more instead of 3 gills. I know F2W placed 5th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> The usual place? Got on them good this morning. Will have a good video later this week once I get the chance to put my video together
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Naw the other spot I’ve been trying to get ya to, had the magic hole today, my bud was 10’ away not getting nodda


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Naw the other spot I’ve been trying to get ya to, had the magic hole today, my bud was 10’ away not getting nodda


That’s the way it goes sometimes sadly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

Has anyone ever tried ice fishing Summit Lake??(and survived to talk about it)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

fishwithsons said:


> Has anyone ever tried ice fishing Summit Lake??(and survived to talk about it)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve fished it a lot but never on ice, I’ve heard they have a lot of warm water discharged in and street water run offs. And it’s always last to freeeze in Akron area so be careful of that lake


----------



## jjanda

Good morning ice studs!- It’s a lovely 9 degrees to kick off this frigid fishtastic Monday morning. making that ice with no end in sight per the forecast!

( Remember NO ICE IS SAFE ICE)

Once again the fish porn was excellent! I really enjoyed all the pictures and reports I saw yesterday. I’m all jacked up this morning!  Planning on having a little hardwater adventure chasing slabs with one of my syndicated brothers. Ive got some venison that’s been marinating since yesterday afternoon trimmed up perfect to fit the buddy heater. We won’t be fishing hungry today! 

Hopefully some fish wanna play too!  


———————————————————————
Life on the rock day 12: worked my last shift in the kitchen then I asked to pull another shift with the maintenance crew so I could get my painting done down in the intake. With one swoop of the brush I removed that old graffiti that’s cursed me and brought me back here over and over again. 

After that I had to pack it up in my cell I’m being transferred to a short timers wing as they don’t want any of the lifers getting jealous and trying cause issues with my release. 

Luckily I was able too smuggle my nearly complete bottle of hooch without drawing attention from the CO working my transfer. Fished off the evening in my new wing in my new cell cleaning and carving some new soap decor. 

I can almost see the boat to freedom on the horizon I’ll be on it SOON!


, 

be continued ......
————————————————————————

Please remember to follow all safety protocols SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS ,ROPE, COMMON SENSE! 

Best of luck to those headed out today 
! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!



SPUD,SPUD,SPUD  


◦ 









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman




----------



## kayakcrazy

Beautiful fish Travis.


----------



## Bass knuckles

flyphisherman said:


> View attachment 463727


The gold lure matches the fish! Lol


----------



## c. j. stone

Outasync said:


> View attachment 463614
> anyone have any guesses what would try to eat a 16.5 crappie?


If Nimi or Mogadore, Chain Pickerel.(Little Man Syndrome-They think they can eat anything!)😊


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

c. j. stone said:


> If Nimi or Mogadore, Chain Pickerel.


That crappie isn’t from either of those. I believe it to be from pymy and a muskie did that. Not sure how old the injuries are. They look new but it could’ve lived with that it’s whole like. 16.5” crappie is not necessarily on a muskies menu. Not to say it can’t be, just unlikely. That’s what makes me believe it’s an old injury and it happened when it was smaller


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

They definitely looked fresh. I just found it odd 2 identically shaped marks in it like that. About 3 inches long. And you were correct he was from pymie. Ill probably be hitting that spot again Friday. Hoping its not as crazy on a weekday. The weekend were spending in gettysburg for valentines day. Maybe we can hit bps on the way home lol


----------



## cement569

i posted last night about the sleds and quads and dirt bikes flying around osp.yesterday. well my wife read that a quad went through on turkeyfoot yesterday evening, he had to be rescued but lost his quad. what is wrong with these people? they think because they see people ice fishing that the ice will hold a 300 lb. machine and rider. they could at least walk out and talk to us icers and see how thick it is.....they have no clue


----------



## johnboy111711

Outasync said:


> They definitely looked fresh. I just found it odd 2 identically shaped marks in it like that. About 3 inches long. And you were correct he was from pymie. Ill probably be hitting that spot again Friday. Hoping its not as crazy on a weekday. The weekend were spending in gettysburg for valentines day. Maybe we can hit bps on the way home lol


muskie for sure. and they can eat a fish that size no problem


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

cement569 said:


> i posted last night about the sleds and quads and dirt bikes flying around osp.yesterday. well my wife read that a quad went through on turkeyfoot yesterday evening, he had to be rescued but lost his quad. what is wrong with these people? they think because they see people ice fishing that the ice will hold a 300 lb. machine and rider. they could at least walk out and talk to us icers and see how thick it is.....they have no clue


I saw a post this morning about that one last night and it stated PLX- 3 Sleds-0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

Slayed some crappies tonight. It was pretty sweet watching them chase the minnow on the Aqua Vu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooch

The guys on the sleds balls are bigger than their brains. Most of them watch videos of open water runs and figure if the ice breaks that's what they'll do. Doesn't work that way, lol


----------



## crappieboo420

When is bobber bucket coming back? this place is lame without him..


----------



## flyphisherman

Little pink plastic tail on a tungsten


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

fishwithsons said:


> Slayed some crappies tonight. It was pretty sweet watching them chase the minnow on the Aqua Vu.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome bud. Glad you finally got on some.


----------



## jjanda

Good morning freeze buddies! -28 out there that’s pretty mild compared to recent history. I see lots more cold Ice making temperatures in our future! 

( Remember NO ICE IS SAFE ICE)

Had a great time on the water yesterday with Mr @KitCarson . Didn’t slay them or anything but caught some good fish and enjoyed the good company! Buddy heater decided to die on me after all these years right in the midst of cooking venison. That sucked! 

But just so everyone knows Menards has them for $64.99 which is a killer deal I went and got another last night. 

Looking forward to putting it to use today as I’ll be on the water with some of the syndicate later this morning. Hopefully the fish wanna play.  


———————————————————————
Life on the rock day: 13 Spent the day wandering the island splitting up my commissary goodies with the remaining inmates. I won’t need any of these goods in the free world so I’m hookin up the lifers I even gave away my trusty rusty shank.

I’m all packed and ready to go here in the short timers unit. 

My hooch is all done bubbling . I siphoned off a little and dropped it off to a couple of the lifers and saved myself enough for a good drink tonight! 

Rumor has it the boat to FREEDOM is headed to the island tonight! I done White washed my name off that wall down intake and I’m ready to hop that boat! 



, 

be continued .... Maybe Not 
————————————————————————

Please remember to follow all safety protocols SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS ,ROPE, COMMON SENSE! 

Best of luck to those headed out today 
! Positive vibes ,dry legs & lips on hooks!



SPUD,SPUD,SPUD  


◦ 









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

crappieboo420 said:


> When is bobber bucket coming back? this place is lame without him..



According to the side of the screen he is the high contributor for posts this month so far


----------



## johnboy111711

I don't post many photos anymore, Got tired of the vultures, but here are a few from this weekend. The big Perch was given to me from IHD's brother. The big crappie was touching15".


----------



## Frickster

I hit Medina lake Sunday afternoon. Ice was 5-7" with 2 inches of slush ice on top in places. Should caution for those that don't know the lake the south/middle section was open water just a week or so ago due to all the geese keeping it open. So that ice will be thinner. Caught a few dink fish without much for keepers. Seems like overall the fish are small this season. There was about 10 shanty's out there on north side.

Someone left a small catfish on the ice. Please do not throw fish you don't like or undersized on the ice. They stock those size catfish to grow up and provide for the shore fishermen during summertime. This isn't your typical lake where you need to toss out fish you don't like on the ice thinking you're helping the lake. The county puts some money into this lake with some stocking so don't waste tax payer money.

Good Luck!!
Frickster


----------



## bobberbucket

FRESH OUT!  FREEDOM! 


After a very kindly decision from the warden with the judge and parole board also in agreement. In lieu of my work as a trustee and being a model prisoner. 

The boat too freedom came a little early!  
With a well noted reminder of how things WILL be handled in the future. 

Thank you to all of you who stuck by my side while I was doing my bid!  Especially [mention]jjanda [/mention] for posting my poorly edited little tale for me daily. & [mention]loomis82 [/mention] for all the crap you took trying to help me out!  

And a big thanks to the staff here for turning the locks and sending the boat! I know I wouldn’t be here without you. I’m saving the parole letter forever! . Your doing a great job with the site and controlling the rif raf even if the rif raf was me this time. 

Here’s a little fish porn from my exile files.








I’ll be out in a little while trying to catch a bite there will be a report later and hopefully a little fish porn! 



,


----------



## johnboy111711

welcome back!


----------



## brad crappie

johnboy111711 said:


> View attachment 463765
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 463766
> 
> 
> I don't post many photos anymore, Got tired of the vultures, but here are a few from this weekend. The big Perch was given to me from IHD's brother. The big crappie was touching15".


 where’s all those 7in bulls buddy


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

brad crappie said:


> where’s all those 7in bulls buddy


Go find the captains Facebook!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Welcome back BB. Don’t let the trolls get you again! I finally got out on the ice this weekend for the first time in awhile. We haven’t had enough ice to fish the last couple of years. Central Ohio report-I found 4.5” of good hard ice on one of my ponds. The shoreline ice was still a little soft around the cat tails. We bucket fished a couple hours and caught some monster gills, red ears, and a couple wipers. The shanty will be up later this week and the party is on.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

bobberbucket said:


> FRESH OUT!  FREEDOM!
> 
> 
> After a very kindly decision from the warden with the judge and parole board also in agreement. In lieu of my work as a trustee and being a model prisoner.
> 
> The boat too freedom came a little early!
> With a well noted reminder of how things WILL be handled in the future.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who stuck by my side while I was doing my bid!  Especially [mention]jjanda [/mention] for posting my poorly edited little tale for me daily. & [mention]loomis82 [/mention] for all the crap you took trying to help me out!
> 
> And a big thanks to the staff here for turning the locks and sending the boat! I know I wouldn’t be here without you. I’m saving the parole letter forever! . Your doing a great job with the site and controlling the rif raf even if the rif raf was me this time.
> 
> Here’s a little fish porn from my exile files.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll be out in a little while trying to catch a bite there will be a report later and hopefully a little fish porn!
> 
> 
> 
> ,


Who did you have to do to get out early ?

I was never given that option.......just sayin


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Who did you have to do to get out early ?
> 
> I was never given that option.......just sayin



Damn auto correct


----------



## bobberbucket

Lots of dishes cooking and following rules.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> Welcome back BB. Don’t let the trolls get you again! I finally got out on the ice this weekend for the first time in awhile. We haven’t had enough ice to fish the last couple of years. Central Ohio report-I found 4.5” of good hard ice on one of my ponds. The shoreline ice was still a little soft around the cat tails. We bucket fished a couple hours and caught some monster gills, red ears, and a couple wipers. The shanty will be up later this week and the party is on.


Glad you finally got some ice down that way! It’s gonna be the best winter see all that snow your boy was saving worked magic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Who did you have to do to get out early ?
> 
> I was never given that option.......just sayin





bobberbucket said:


> Lots of dishes cooking and following rules.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...and he shared his homemade 'hooch' with the Warden whilst on the rock.

Welcome Back BB!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

fastwater said:


> ...and he shared his homemade 'hooch' with the Warden whilst on the rock.
> 
> Welcome Back BB!!!


I left him a whole jug!

Thanks Fastwater!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Excited about future fish porn...
...and...with as many reports lately of people/sleds going through the ice...future ice depth and safety reports as well.
Saw last night on news where they filmed an ice rescue on a man that went through. Didn't tune in till the last half of the news clip so don't know what lake but they said he was out about 70yds. and with temps. obviously very lucky to be alive.


----------



## johnboy111711

brad crappie said:


> where’s all those 7in bulls buddy


they are in peoples stomach's by now. reminds me, I have an idea of a location to fish that isn't getting much pressure, I want to see what your thoughts are.



IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Go find the captains Facebook!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NOW this might be the funniest thing you have said in a long time. I got some messages asking why you weren't the one catching the big perch and crappie. I explained that you were just a padawan. But I did tell them you would have some excellent footage and that you may be announcing a new sponsorship soon?!?!?!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> they are in peoples stomach's by now. reminds me, I have an idea of a location to fish that isn't getting much pressure, I want to see what your thoughts are.
> 
> 
> NOW this might be the funniest thing you have said in a long time. I got some messages asking why you weren't the one catching the big perch and crappie. I explained that you were just a padawan. But I did tell them you would have some excellent footage and that you may be announcing a new sponsorship soon?!?!?!


I do have excellent footage from Sunday. If you or anyone else wants to volunteer to come work for me so I can have time to put the video together that would be helpful! Maybe one day enough people will watch the videos and that’ll be my job. One can only hope right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Hey BB glad to see you back! Wish my recovery was at a faster pace but still looking at 8-9 weeks of stay at home and no bending,lifting or twisting or I would be out there with you and laying some on the ice. Have at it and send some porn out to the home bound. Welcome Back!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Welcome back bobber!!! Not the same with out you. Hopefully the perma troll will stay away......
We got that sweet ice done here round the cbus now.... 
Drilled thru 5-6" yesterday,an bout to go do the same right now!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Out doing the thing at a local puddle . It’s a blizzard fish are cooperative in 12- 15 fow thus far. 5-6.5” of ice everywhere I’ve been. Snow makes it tough to see the dangers so SPUD ,SPUD ,SPUD! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I do have excellent footage from Sunday. If you or anyone else wants to volunteer to come work for me so I can have time to put the video together that would be helpful! Maybe one day enough people will watch the videos and that’ll be my job. One can only hope right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the sponsorship finalized yet?


----------



## cement569

welcome back skipper, now its time to set sail on some hardcore fish porn


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> Is the sponsorship finalized yet?


Haven’t talked with him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Not bad action today bite wise. Not catching hogs but there’s some alright fish in the mixture. Electric perch forge minnow an waxie doing most of the damage for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Welcome back BB, good to see you (officially) posting again.


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Welcome back Bobber Buckitt. 
They'r biting at Portage lakes i






























Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Welcome back bobber!!! Not the same with out you. Hopefully the perma troll will stay away......
> We got that sweet ice done here round the cbus now....
> Drilled thru 5-6" yesterday,an bout to go do the same right now!!!


Dude I’m totally stoked that you got that much ice in CBUS! Do it up y’all been waiting longer than us! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> Welcome back Bobber Buckitt.
> They'r biting at Portage lakes i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


YEE YEEE I got to get away from this big water I’ve been playing on and make my way out there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Where’s [mention]BrodyC [/mention] ? I know it’s gotta be looking lil icy down around Chillicothe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Had a good time on the water today met up with [mention]Fish2Win [/mention] & [mention]kit carson [/mention] at a local puddle. Later on joined by the west Virginia fish doctor himself Mr[mention]Crappie brad [/mention]. Always good to see you ice thugs! 

Put some miles on my little legs but it was fun I caught probably a dozen crappie 7-10.5” another dozen gills 4-6.5” and a few perch set them all free. Fished 12-15 fow got 2 fish on a gold number 6 lite wire hook an minnow. The rest were on the northland forge minnow in electric perch. Ice was 5-6” nice black stuff snow made the drag a little more taxing but not bad with my skis. 

Not sure how the rest of the gang made out we all shot off in our own directions after awhile and I was the 1st to leave the water. Hopefully they stuck a few. All in all I’ll call it a good day!  ##ICELIFE


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoonDawg92

I went out for a walk by the Rocky River today to get some air. Two guys on buckets out in the middle right at the Emerald Marina. Walked a few hundred yards upstream and there was open flowing water. Further upstream guys wading for steelhead.

Seems crazy to me. Hopefully they knew what they were doing.


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Haven’t talked with him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll tell him you aren't interested. He kept asking me on Sunday why you wouldn't come over and introduce yourself. i told him you are shy. He had all this free stuff he wanted you to do R&D on. maybe BB and Brad are looking for a sponsorship?!?!


----------



## allwayzfishin

All packed up to hit Mogadore after work tomorrow... hopefully I can find some biters away from the crowds. Would love to take home a dozen of plump succulent perchies....


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> I'll tell him you aren't interested. He kept asking me on Sunday why you wouldn't come over and introduce yourself. i told him you are shy. He had all this free stuff he wanted you to do R&D on. maybe BB and Brad are looking for a sponsorship?!?!


I talked to him in the lot on the way out. Last time we talked he was supposed to call me lol. Never did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Next episode of polar fishing co! If you guys enjoy it would be greatly appreciated if you liked the video and hit the sub button! More to come soon! Thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

I'm confused. he walked out with me and left before you i think. you might be talking to strangers again... just remember, stranger danger!


----------



## King-Fish

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Next episode of polar fishing co! If you guys enjoy it would be greatly appreciated if you liked the video and hit the sub button! More to come soon! Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you use the Swedish pimple do you tip it with anything usually? Have a few but haven’t gotten anything on them yet. I’ve tipped them with spikes wondering if I should try bare hook or minnow head? Thanks in advance and nice catches and video!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> I'm confused. he walked out with me and left before you i think. you might be talking to strangers again... just remember, stranger danger!


Definitely talked to him in the lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

King-Fish said:


> When you use the Swedish pimple do you tip it with anything usually? Have a few but haven’t gotten anything on them yet. I’ve tipped them with spikes wondering if I should try bare hook or minnow head? Thanks in advance and nice catches and video!


Spikes, minnowhead, waxworms. All work. Typically I tip with a waxie but I have used all of them. They all produce


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

allwayzfishin said:


> All packed up to hit Mogadore after work tomorrow... hopefully I can find some biters away from the crowds. Would love to take home a dozen of plump succulent perchies....
> View attachment 463832
> View attachment 463833


Are you happy with the performance of the bike on the ice?


----------



## allwayzfishin

joekacz said:


> Are you happy with the performance of the bike on the ice?


Well yeah...if I wasn't, it wouldn't be in the back of my vehicle. Lol. It pulls easily. It's a 21 spd folding mountain bike. So you just switch gears to your comfort level. Sure beats walking slowly


----------



## swone

Good luck out there everyone and be safe!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellas! It’s a lovely 10 degrees outside and I see ENDLESS ice making temperatures in our future!  Seriously thinking about the March ice bite and how bananas it’s gonna be!

Today looks pretty good that NNE wind is pretty light almost non existent. The barometer is 30.43 they may want to eat this morning. I’d say conditions are pretty favorable if your headed out. 

I think I’m taking the day off today. I’m a a little sore and I need to rest up. . I’ve got a very special to me ice adventure in the works for tomorrow! 

It’s not time to get complacent with safety. Spikes, picks , rope & Spud bar in your hand when traveling across new to you ice. I know it’s very easy with all the great ice we have out there to get lazy on safety but it’s a bad gamble. 

(When in doubt spud it out! )

Best of luck to to those headed out today I’m looking forward to the fish porn an reports. 

Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

johnboy111711 said:


> I'll tell him you aren't interested. He kept asking me on Sunday why you wouldn't come over and introduce yourself. i told him you are shy. He had all this free stuff he wanted you to do R&D on. maybe BB and Brad are looking for a sponsorship?!?!
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> oh pick me I love free stuff


----------



## bobberbucket

As your official F2W rods prostaff and product tester . I strongly urge you to leave this type of stuff to the professionals.. Your too busy boss I’ll handle it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Just a fair warning to those with thoughts of fishing the PlX main chain especially on the weekends but really anytime after 3pm on the weekdays too. Better be paired for the massive amount of sled, atv & utv traffic. It’s not gonna be peaceful it’s going to be dangerous! They aren’t supposed to run after 11pm but we know how well that’s enforced. 

Be as visible as possible if your gonna be there. Try an stay away from the open areas where they are racing as much as possible. And off of main routes to the bars. Drunks and teenagers will be showing off high speed chasing ice riding clout. Not all of them but enough of them to cause concern. 

Be aware of those possible added dangers when you choose where your companions set up. 

There will be lots of outsiders unfamiliar with the lake out riding aimlessly what used to be some locals has turned into sorta a big deal to lots of people. 

The bars are excited about the money to be made and look to be doing a little promoting of the riding there. This will add to the traffic. Don’t blame them at all as it’s one of the few legal places to ice ride. I know winter is rough on those bars it’s a great boost for them Especially this year with covid. 

Hopefully EVERYONE ice fishermen & ice riders, all those people out walking there dogs. ALL of them even the idiots out on the hardwater at PLX have a great winter enjoying this ice we have SAFELY! 


Let’s be thankful we have enough ice out there to fight and bicker over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

King-Fish said:


> When you use the Swedish pimple do you tip it with anything usually? Have a few but haven’t gotten anything on them yet. I’ve tipped them with spikes wondering if I should try bare hook or minnow head? Thanks in advance and nice catches and video!


I have had good success with a pimple, most of the time un-tipped. Seems if I put a waxie on then I'll get more hits from dink perch.


----------



## bobberbucket

Had a chance to sneak out I’m set up at an neo puddle on 6” of ice sticking a few with a tungsten jig and a small tungsten fly. In 10 fow just happy to be on the hardwater instead of the couch.

#ICELIFE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> Had a chance to sneak out I’m set up at an neo puddle on 6” of ice sticking a few with a tungsten jig and a small tungsten fly. In 10 fow just happy to be on the hardwater instead of the couch.
> 
> #ICELIFE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s hard to beat that gold tungsten fly. It has to be my favorite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

They were biting on minnows this morning at Portage lakes









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> They were biting on minnows this morning at Portage lakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


I wish I could get these rascals to take a minnow they won’t touch it for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

They will take that tungsten and waxie tho so I’m still sticking an picking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

johnboy111711 said:


> View attachment 463765
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 463766
> 
> 
> I don't post many photos anymore, Got tired of the vultures, but here are a few from this weekend. The big Perch was given to me from IHD's brother. The big crappie was touching15".


What did that crappie eat? Strange looking lure.


----------



## bobberbucket

Twas a fun time on the water! Full report coming shortly. Heres a more pictures stupid taptalk only lets me post 3 at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Anyone going to get on ice tomorrow afternoon into the evening.......and would like some company? I'd like to get out somewhere...just prefer to not go out alone. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Woke up with all intentions of resting today. I’ve been racking up some hours on the hardwater. But when the wife came down the hall and said she had plans and was taking the kids with her. I couldn’t help myself as soon as she hit the door so did I! 

I’m hopelessly addicted to the #ICELIFE 

Made my way to the lake where a friend was already out and set up nearby. Action was slow to start with but after a little moving around I landed on some active fish. 

They were cruising structure in 12fow most of the crappie were very high in the column between 3.5-5ft down you cold spot them on the vexilar as they came in flying up over the gills that were ever present staring at my jigs. Caught over 20 crappie between 7- 10” & probably caught another 30-40 gills 4-7.5”. Brought home 12 crappie and 16 gills. The tungsten jig took more fish than the fly but the fly did work when I needed it too. 

Ice was 6” everywhere I drilled water looked pretty clear for my location 5-6ft visibility snow was falling hard when I came off the water. The fish got extra feisty towards dusk but I was out of propane and had to get going anyway left them with the feed bag on. 

Even tho I’m seriously tired i can’t wait to get back on the water tomorrow! On to new water in the morning hopefully it’s an equally fun day.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Slow night for me.fished a farm pond cought a few nice gills they went back for another day just a fun night out


----------



## wolfenstein

Smashed the cookie cutter 10.5" crappie on a local spot. Ice still sketchy 2.5-3" 22' of water biting 18-12' down. Released 11 yellow perch from ladue to hopefully get a population started.


----------



## johnboy111711

c. j. stone said:


> What did that crappie eat? Strange looking lure.


rattlin rippin rap


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning frosty fish pokers! It’s a balmy 18 outside. Light north wind 9mph barometer is 30.33 looks pretty decent for catching today conditions wise. I see that awesome cold isn’t going anywhere ! 

The daytime temperatures look to be more mild in the future by mild I mean mid 20s. Still gonna make ice nightly. I’m super excited to see just how much we can build before the cold relents. 

I’ll be headed out later this morning plan on meeting up with a fellow member at a local puddle. I’m also taking my Dad on his 1st ice fishing adventure ever today! Something I thought would never ever happen. 

I’m beyond stoked to put him on his first ice fish! Maybe he will catch the bug like the rest of us sickly addicted ice hounds! 

Idk tho he’s More the hit the little white ball and chase it and hit it again type. 

Might even have my middle son (5) out for a little this afternoon if my wife decides to untie the apron strings an bring him over. Either way I’m setup for a memorable day on the ice! Hopefully some fish wanna play today I’m gambling on a location I haven’t iced in several years. It might actually suck who knows. 

Hopefully everyone headed out has a SAFE day on the water. Spikes, Picks ,rope & when in doubt SPUD ,SPUD, SPUD. 






Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs &lips on hooks! 

#ICELIFE


----------



## joekacz

Having a hard time replying to your post,say's to many images,gonna try again.I'm sure your Dad is gonna enjoy the day with you and his grandson.Good Luck.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Having a hard time replying to your post,say's to many images,gonna try again.I'm sure your Dad is gonna enjoy the day with you and his grandson.Good Luck.


It will be a learning experience for both but my money is on the 5 year old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

When the fish start flying out of the holes let us know which one is the 5 year old! LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> When the fish start flying out of the holes let us know which one is the 5 year old! LOL LOL


I hope there’s fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Take hotdogs with you and that makes up for a slow day fishing but the laughs and conversation along with toasted dawg's is just as good as catching.


----------



## fishwithsons

joekacz said:


> Take hotdogs with you and that makes up for a slow day fishing but the laughs and conversation along with toasted dawg's is just as good as catching.


Oh yeah, hot dogs on the buddy heater and good snacks are the secret to staying on the ice longer with kids! My boys are in high school and college and it still works!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Getting both dad...and son out...it don't get any better than that.
Hope you guys slay em BB.


----------



## Outasync

Im taking a buddy out for his first ice trip tomorrow. Hes probably going to be on the lookout for his own equipment after lol


----------



## Dave_E

johnboy111711 said:


> rattlin rippin rap


You tips yours with anything?


----------



## kit carson

Stopped by marks baitshop yesterday there was a line of first time ice guys buying equipment. Glad they where buying local, help your small businesses fellas. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

I did not. I just use it one of many options. I like the rattle, it seemed to draw them up. i did better on a pimple


----------



## flyphisherman

Lately the fish have been playing me like a fiddle. They've been ganging up on me. They come in three at a time....one goes to each presentation, and one stays on the bottom..... Which rod to watch???? 
I got em this time! Double trouble


----------



## johnboy111711

I replaced the single hook on that little jigger and really like it. I went with a small treble off a jiggin rap. 


flyphisherman said:


> Lately the fish have been playing me like a fiddle. They've been ganging up on me. They come in three at a time....one goes to each presentation, and one stays on the bottom..... Which rod to watch????
> I got em this time! Double trouble
> View attachment 463914


----------



## joekacz

Well BB,are you having FUN!?!


----------



## johnboy111711

I am off tomorrow. anyone want to guide me to some top secret stuff?


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Well BB,are you having FUN!?!




















It’s been was tough going to start. But how’s this for answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> It’s been was tough going to start. But how’s this for answer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A thousand words my friend a thousand words!!! Your new partners are hooked! What's your dad want for his golf clubs??? LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> A thousand words my friend a thousand words!!! Your new partners are hooked! What's your dad want for his golf clubs??? LOL


I don’t think he’s sold yet. He got whipped by his grandson 3 to 1! It’s been a really really tough day bite wise. But he said he’d like to go again. 

There both gone now I’m still trying to pluck a few more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Have the day off tomorrow looking to chase crappies most likely be at nimi.any depth I should target? Thinking the campground bay or down by c1 is there any other areas I could target ?just want to figure these crappie out .


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Portage lakes. 
Little ant with maggots









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

ltroyer said:


> Have the day off tomorrow looking to chase crappies most likely be at nimi.any depth I should target? Thinking the campground bay or down by c1 is there any other areas I could target ?just want to figure these crappie out .


not sure about the campground bay, unless they brought the water level back up.was there in the fall and it couldnt have been 3 to 4 ft. deep


----------



## ltroyer

cement569 said:


> not sure about the campground bay, unless they brought the water level back up.was there in the fall and it couldnt have been 3 to 4 ft. deep


Ah I might of stated it wrong the one that on the right side as u pull into the campground drive sorry maybe it not considered a bay


----------



## partlyable

I got out today for my second trip of the year, started in 16 ft and it was slow caught 2 from 730-9 then picked up a little and had 12 by 11. Bite shut down for an hour so at noon we started hole hopping and caught a lot more fish about 60 percent throw backs but overall a very good day. When we ere hole hopping we were 18-20 ft and the marks were a lot better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Very very slow for me lately. Finally found a little action today but was rusty on the hookset going so long between bites. 
Today went 2 for 5 one keeper one toss back back.
Dropped fish on jigging rap,vibe,and jig/minnow. Hooked up on jig/minnow.
6 fow. Fishing on or near the bottom on 5-6" of ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well now for the reports. The lake I originally planned to fish was a total bust. Met up with [mention]King-Fish [/mention] a the nameless crap lake about 9:45. Get set up and my Dad joined in shortly after. Didn’t catch a fish after 3 hours. 

My son hadn’t joined us yet and I told my wife to hold off on bringing him until we were on some fish. Decided run to OSP it was surprisingly not busy probably because the bite was pretty sucky. But we managed to get on some always chasing occasionally biting fish. Dad was able to ice his first fish as well as Clayton! He only lasted like maybe 40 minutes but he caught three fish in that time. So it’s a start. 

Dad has agreed to join again me next week one day hopefully I’ll get him on some numbers to spark a little more interest in the sport. 

Thanks [mention]King-Fish [/mention] for coming out and toughing it out running all over with us Nice fishing with you again. Next time hopefully we will smack some fish up! 

Ice was 5-7.5” everywhere we were today.

When I finally really got time to fish I caught 3 myself lol I’ll call it a great day on the water! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

He was so proud of of his 10” perch he had to take it an show his momma when she picked him back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

BB...the smiles on both the lil guy...and big guys face says it all.
Priceless!!!


----------



## King-Fish

Even though the fishing wasn’t the greatest today we still managed fish and seeing Dave take his boy and his dad out as well as letting me tag along just shows what kind of person he is. Thanks again Dave, we will get on em next time!


----------



## King-Fish

Well I should say next time them suckers will be biting hopefully. Once we got to osp and I drilled a few recon holes we found em and our flashers were loaded up but they wouldn’t bite anything we threw at em. For a little bit they went bananas over minnow but didn’t last long they wised up and quit biting completely. Would chase lure hard but wouldn’t commit. Next time!


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Very very slow for me lately. Finally found a little action today but was rusty on the hookset going so long between bites.
> Today went 2 for 5 one keeper one toss back back.
> Dropped fish on jigging rap,vibe,and jig/minnow. Hooked up on jig/minnow.
> 6 fow. Fishing on or near the bottom on 5-6" of ice.
> View attachment 463937


Nice catch! I wish they give us some saugfish to catch through the ice. I bet that was a blast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

King-Fish said:


> Well I should say next time them suckers will be biting hopefully. Once we got to osp and I drilled a few recon holes we found em and our flashers were loaded up but they wouldn’t bite anything we threw at em. For a little bit they went bananas over minnow but didn’t last long they wised up and quit biting completely. Would chase lure hard but wouldn’t commit. Next time!


Those perch were so picky I wanted to scream down the hole! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

i was at osp early this morning, the bite was good untill the sun popped out and then nothing. good job getting pops and your son on fish, but cant help but thinking he has to get his looks from his mom....lol


----------



## Evinrude58

cement I was guessing the mail man.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> i was at osp early this morning, the bite was good untill the sun popped out and then nothing. good job getting pops and your son on fish, but cant help but thinking he has to get his looks from his mom....lol


It sure ain’t from me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

it has been kinda strange the last 2 mornings at osp, i was fishing 8 ft. of water but the fish were real high up. i was getting them 3 ft. under the ice,l yesterday tore them up but today like i said as soon as the sun popped out it was 20 or more minutes between bites. was going to mosquito tomorro but seen sunny skies and a ne. wind and thats a no go for me


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> cement I was guessing the mail man.


Some times when he’s acting ornery I always tell him “ if I knew who your daddy was I’d have him whoop ya” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

good looking young man you have there, just keep him interested in fishing. whatever you do .....do not buy him a pink fishing rod....lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> Nice catch! I wish they give us some saugfish to catch through the ice. I bet that was a blast!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There fun for sure,but can be just as aggravating! I know they're there,just really short feeding windows right now. They blocked off access to my bluegill spot for the winter so that's out of the question. Hoping to find a pond or find them(gills) on another lake next weekend hopefully.


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> good looking young man you have there, just keep him interested in fishing. whatever you do .....do not buy him a pink fishing rod....lol


Man I almost busted out the pink pig sticker today! I probably should have she’s going into full retirement soon. New younger brighter custom pink rod coming to attempt to fill her shoes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Great report BB. I sure miss those days when my kids were that little. 
That little guy is a cutie, he'll do well with the ladies when he gets older.
They would fish as long as the snacks held out.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> Great report BB. I sure miss those days when my kids were that little.
> That little guy is a cutie, he'll do well with the ladies when he gets older.
> They would fish as long as the snacks held out.


He was all good till I FaceTimed his mom to tell her about the fish he caught. After he found out she was at the store without him He was to ready to go. King fish heard all about how Clayton wanted to be at target with his mom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Hey bobber what shanty do u got? Im looking to upsize my hub from a quickfish 2i and cant decide how big or which i want next. Wife says i dont need bigger but whats she know


----------



## Bvil

Did some scouting at a local upground and found this guy in the rocks close to shore. First hardwater fish in many years!


----------



## muscleman

I’ve been on OSP for a week now slaying the red ears. I’ll be out there today if anyone wanna join me. Perch tungsten jig tipped with a waxy. I use 4lb test line with a St. Croix ice rod very sensitive for the light bite. Red Eskimo shanty. Get er done !


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

top of the morning freeze buds. Early bird gets the you know what. Bite has been light but consistent. Lost an absolute pig crappie at the hole right off the bat. O well, im in heaven.. good luck to all goin out today.


----------



## musclebeach22

bobberbucket said:


> He was all good till I FaceTimed his mom to tell here about the fish he caught. After he found out she was at the store without him He was to ready to go. King fish heard all about how Clayton wanted to be at target with his mom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey bobberbucket, I’m back! Couple year ban, but it was worth it! Let me know about Monday. I was at pymatuning last night, nothing but dink walleye. I need some crappies in my life. Glad to see your boy out there catching hogs!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

musclebeach22 said:


> Hey bobberbucket, I’m back! Couple year ban, but it was worth it! Let me know about Monday. I was at pymatuning last night, nothing but dink walleye. I need some crappies in my life. Glad to see your boy out there catching hogs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were on for Monday brother I’ll be in touch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 463949
> top of the morning freeze buds. Early bird gets the you know what. Bite has been light but consistent. Lost an absolute pig crappie at the hole right off the bat. O well, im in heaven.. good luck to all goin out today.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Outasync said:


> Hey bobber what shanty do u got? Im looking to upsize my hub from a quickfish 2i and cant decide how big or which i want next. Wife says i dont need bigger but whats she know


It’s an otter xth pro lodge or or something like that. I’ve had it for like 5-6 years i forget the exact mode. [mention]fishwithsons [/mention] has the exact same one but newer and with way better features. It’s light 40 lbs dry but it’s not suitable for run an gun style fishing it’s a process to pack down and make a move. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

would it offend anyone if i said id wish it'd stay like this year round🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Muggs1979

Hi all,

I used to be an active poster on these forums 15 years ago or so, I'm happy to see you guys are still going strong. I had been planning a trip on Erie, leaving from the mainland next weekend, but I'm not feeling positive about that happening. I'm wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a guide that works out of the islands? Thanks for any help, Eric.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning frozen puddle pirates! - 18 out there I love living where the air hurts my face! . I slept in this morning 4 days of fishing all over the place drilling and drilling and dragging and spudding has taken a toll on me. I needed a little recharge. I may sit it out today unless I decided to sneak off later this morning if an opportunity arises. But likely I’m going ride the couch today. 

Barometer is sitting at 30.28 sucky fishing ENE wind 10 mph it’s not terrible conditions I’m sure some will fire up and eat today. The ice I’ve see out there is amazing however I did see several areas of open water due to moving water in channels and dang birds keeping stuff open. 

Even though we got great ice it’s best you take and use your spud bar when cutting new track across the snow covered lakes. And please have your picks on! Next to a spud bar or float suit nothing in your safety arsenal is more valuable than the cheap picks around your neck Wear them! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!

NO ICE IS SAFE ICE)

,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Muggs1979 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I used to be an active poster on these forums 15 years ago or so, I'm happy to see you guys are still going strong. I had been planning a trip on Erie, leaving from the mainland next weekend, but I'm not feeling positive about that happening. I'm wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a guide that works out of the islands? Thanks for any help, Eric.


Welcome back! 

The Lake Erie forums would probably be the best place for information on the big pond. I believe there’s a couple site sponsors who are ice guides unsure though. You could get a flight into the islands and walk out unguided I know some guys do that. 

Best of luck in your hardwater adventures look forward to seeing some reports from you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

Im going to do some research on ice on Erie. Gonna try to booked a trip on an airboat. Seems that is the safe way to go! I heard they are bringing some slobs on the ice.


----------



## Muggs1979

muscleman said:


> Im going to do some research on ice on Erie. Gonna try to booked a trip on an airboat. Seems that is the safe way to go! I heard they are bringing some slobs on the ice.


Ice boat will get you there, but it can be a rough track and I'm not sure how they're faring with all the shove ice up there. I will report back with any good info I can find. You could always fly across, but that of course is subject to the weather and you may get delayed. I've learned over the years to keep some flexibility in your schedule. I've had to stay an extra day on S. Bass to allow for a storm to clean.

And thank you bobberbucket, I will check that out!


----------



## joekacz

BB you might rest for a bit but like a fat kid with chocolate cake in front of him sooner or later he's gonna dive into it and the same goes for you. You finally got the ice you were looking for and I can't see you staying home ALL DAY and not give it a go. My money is on you cracking from the pressure and sending some fish porn across the network. LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ve done both I’ve walked out and I’ve been out with a guid on an airboat. Airboat rides are worth every penny. Having a guid is extremely helpful. But sometimes not everyone wants or needs a guid. Some of the air boats used to run ice taxi to the pack & back. I don’t know if that’s still a thing or not. I haven’t been on the big pond since 15’ . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

Muggs1979 said:


> Ice boat will get you there, but it can be a rough track and I'm not sure how they're faring with all the shove ice up there. I will report back with any good info I can find. You could always fly across, but that of course is subject to the weather and you may get delayed. I've learned over the years to keep some flexibility in your schedule. I've had to stay an extra day on S. Bass to allow for a storm to clean.
> 
> And thank you bobberbucket, I will check that out!


I called an experienced Erie ice angler at Port Clinton, a guy I used to train. He said Char-Tom in Port Clinton is an excellent Ice Guide to go with. Airboats, plus all the equipment is included so you don’t have to lug all your gear with ya. They open at 9am. Do the Airboat not the Fly in. Hopes this helps.


----------



## Kenlow1

Griffing airline charges $95/round trip. You are not allowed to take any shanty’s or augers that run on propane or gas (hand augers or drill only). Like previous post stated, allow an extra day and overbite stay if bad weather and planes are grounded. Their hours are 8-5. Number is 419-734-5400.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> BB you might rest for a bit but like a fat kid with chocolate cake in front of him sooner or later he's gonna dive into it and the same goes for you. You finally got the ice you were looking for and I can't see you staying home ALL DAY and not give it a go. My money is on you cracking from the pressure and sending some fish porn across the network. LOL


I’m trying to resist but you know it does sound terrible to ride the couch with all this ice we have out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel

muscleman said:


> Im going to do some research on ice on Erie. Gonna try to booked a trip on an airboat. Seems that is the safe way to go! I heard they are bringing some slobs on the ice.


I believe the flight to PIB is 40$ one way, I looked it up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## bobberbucket

odell daniel said:


> I believe the flight to PIB is 40$ one way, I looked it up a couple weeks ago.


I think I saw the same one. Island air? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Ended up callin it quits for the day. Wanted to give a quick report for anyone heading out. Bite was hot from 4:30-7am. Once the daylight hit they scattered. Was fishing 14.5 fow. Fish were suspended all throughout the water column. The biggest and most aggressive fish seemed to be holding right around 10 fow. Got 9 keepers. I really wish i would of landed that pig on my first drop this morning. O well, ill be headed out earlier in the am tomorrow to grab him. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bobberbucket

[mention]joekacz [/mention] You read my book! You know me too well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

I did read your book but I also know if a person has a passion and dedication to what they "preach" and you definitely do. Your the real deal when it comes to ice fishing,no doubt. Enjoy your day and wish I was there with you instead of watching the Price is Right! LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> I did read your book but I also know if a person has a passion and dedication to what they "preach" and you definitely do. Your the real deal when it comes to ice fishing,no doubt. Enjoy your day and wish I was there with you instead of watching the Price is Right! LOL


Thanks for the kind words my friend! Looking forward to next season on the hardwater with you already! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggingJacks

Glad I’m out here today too! Work got canceled and the fish are biting what else could you want!! Good luck everyone and stay safe!


----------



## bobberbucket

Lots of shorties an a few eaters. The bite is pretty decent until the sun pops out. Waxie and light pinmins doing work on suspended fish in 10 fow they are down 3-5ft and they want the slow flutter and hover. Haven’t caught a fish on tungsten yet and nothing on the minnow. Ice is 6-6.5” visibility is good probably 7-8ft. I love it out here 

#ICELIFE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Fished out of ç4 this morning nothing but dink perch lot of lookers they'd come off the bottom 5 ft but wouldn't bite .only way for them to bite is a pink ant with waxie .where are those crappies can't seem to find em


----------



## cement569

your right dave, the fish are real high in the water column. hit osp this a.m for a while and was fishing 8 ft. of water and i could not believe my eyes, the craps were 2 ft. under the ice. i was sight fishing for them, just drop your jig down and you could watch them swim up and eat it....got a 12 and 3/4 incher


----------



## guppygill

That’s the way it’s at Long Lake, I was sight fishing for them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Took the pup for a quick walk,an drilled a couple holes an fished for an hour. Funnest hour of ice fishing yet! And I can't say enough good things about these acc ice rods. 
Small tungsten jig loaded with a waxie 2' down in 3' of water hit a few of these guys.


----------



## Frickster

cement569 said:


> your right dave, the fish are real high in the water column. hit osp this a.m for a while and was fishing 8 ft. of water and i could not believe my eyes, the craps were 2 ft. under the ice. i was sight fishing for them, just drop your jig down and you could watch them swim up and eat it....got a 12 and 3/4 incher


Hope it doesn't mean these lakes are losing oxygen with the fish moving up. We all know how many fish we lost a few years ago. I remember my buddy seeing the fish come up to the hole looking for oxygen on spencer. Then next weekend on couldn't catch a fish the rest of the ice season there.

Good Luck!!
Frickster


----------



## Southernsaug

While your out there waiting clear some snow off the ice and let some light through


----------



## musclebeach22

Skeeter is just producing nonstop giants... definitely coming back out tomorrow for this hot bite.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

musclebeach22 said:


> Skeeter is just producing nonstop giants... definitely coming back out tomorrow for this hot bite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on now Donnie! You can do better than that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

musclebeach22 said:


> Skeeter is just producing nonstop giants... definitely coming back out tomorrow for this hot bite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Monday we will fix that little problem in your hand! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Hitting osp early in the morning with my brother hopefully get on some fish his first time out in a couple yrs.dont have a shanty he wears brown coveralls and I wear black ones if you see us a shout


----------



## cement569

not fishing tomorro, its the weekend and there might be a crowd. but if your dead sticking a minnow 3 ft. off the bottom, if your jigging keep that bait moving because today it seems they wanted a moving target


----------



## crappieboo420

I just spend the day on Springfield and I was seeing the crappie through the hole as well got a lot of fish but nothing over 12 1/2. Got the on the jig today better than the pinmin.


----------



## cueman

musclebeach22 said:


> Skeeter is just producing nonstop giants... definitely coming back out tomorrow for this hot bite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think all of those perch are ganging up and eating the walleye! Haha


----------



## bobberbucket

Was a pretty good day on the water! Ending up heading out late morning the fish were pretty aggressive. Caught Lots of smalls and average eaters. Even busted out the ole lucky pink pig sticker an let her eat a little. Took home 12 crappie and 5 gills. They did not want the heavy jigs today slow falling fluttering baits were the ticket. Couldn’t get them to touch a minnow again not sure what that’s about .


----------



## muscleman

Tore em up again at OSP! Big red ears again. They are loving the tungsten perch color jig. Was close to the statue today in what I call the bowl that Crankit showed me. Saw a lot of OGF’ers out today. Won’t be out tomorrow. Got training to do.💪 All and all it was a great day. Caught just enough for a few good fresh fish meals. Don’t want to keep them all. I’ll be back Sunday


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> not fishing tomorro, its the weekend and there might be a crowd. but if your dead sticking a minnow 3 ft. off the bottom, if your jigging keep that bait moving because today it seems they wanted a moving target


My buddy was fishing a different Un tipped jig that he made himself with a constant jig & raising motion . He flat out smoked them! 

All my stuff was either too lite or too heavy today, Except the lite pinmins. And I was stopping after I raised them so high which may be why he caught more than I . he didn’t stop his cadence until he had them hooked.


----------



## crappieboo420

Hit springding up this evening ended with 71 gills and 4 crappie all caught on the friska tungsten 10 foot of water over some trees. An off you guys fish the bay behind the roller rink yesterday? Saw a shanty over there all day!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

bobberbucket said:


> My buddy was fishing a different Un tipped jig that he made himself with a constant jig & raising motion . He flat out smoked them!
> 
> All my stuff was either too lite or too heavy today, Except the lite pinmins. And I was stopping after I raised them so high which may be why he caught more than I . he didn’t stop his cadence until he had them hooked.


Interesting observation. Read an article in a recent In-Fisherman about this. The scenario they presented was 2 guys in a shanty, constantly jigging. One of the guys is watching his flasher like a hawk, and totally goes into "finesse mode" when a fish shows up, and doesn't get many bites. The other guy doesn't pay much attention to the flasher, just keeps jigging away, and nearly gets the rod ripped out of his hand when he gets bit!

The question the author posed was, why would you change the behavior of your baits that attracted the fish in the first place? I think that's a valid question.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Anyone fish Highlandtown? 
Im giving it a shot in the morning...


----------



## Ken Pfeiler

Trying to decide where to go in the morning. Any East Harbor reports?


----------



## Chendershot1231

Anybody been on salt fork? Or anywhere in southeast Ohio for that matter? Looking to hit the ice this weekend.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Caught these at Indian today. Very slow bite. Caught the eyes on a firetiger vibee and the other fish mostly on a Swedish pimple. Biggest crappie right at 13” and biggest Gill was almost 12”


----------



## tsw

Fished East Harbor today, very slow day. Fished from 7:45 to 1:30, moved 6 times, never caught a keeper.


----------



## Trouthunter

Chendershot1231 said:


> Anybody been on salt fork? Or anywhere in southeast Ohio for that matter? Looking to hit the ice this weekend.


Just checked in at the lodge and have not seen the lake yet. Didn’t bring my ice gear figuring I better pay attention to my sweetie. She cooks for me. Didn’t see any posts for ice conditions on Salt Fork.


----------



## Tailgrabber

Spent 4-5 hours at East Harbor Friday very slow, marked shad often and saw them on camera. Most guys were saying same thing. Ice was 8-9". Quit around 1:30


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze fam! - Nice chilly 18 to get things going this Morning. Looks like the ice maker will continue running till Thursday. Then it will warm up a bit not enough to stop the show or anything but will slow ice formation. Who knows hopefully there’s an Arctic blast or some kinda polar death slam coming after that! 

The fish should be in the mood today. Barometer 30.27 and it’s gonna be over cast. I say some folks are in for a mighty fishy day! 

I almost always fish this day since it’s my birthday but I’m sore & worn out from 5 days running the hardwater so I’m sitting it out. My wife was sorta in disbelief when I told her I wasn’t going. It’s the weekend the lakes are busy I won’t enjoy myself and my patience will be thin. So I’ll just wait for Monday. 

Hope everyone out there today SAFELY executes their plans! Spikes, picks, Rope at the very least.

I know with the thick ice lots of folks stopped toting them spuds but if your exploring trackless ice without a spud in your hand your.taking a bad gamble. STAY SAFE OUT THERE! 


Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes , & Lips on hooks!

Stay froze baby stay froze!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BB!! Whatever you today enjoy the heck out of it especially with the family. Remember what I told you about the fat kid and chocolate cake? Well I hope you get at least the chocolate cake.


----------



## swone

CHOPIQ said:


> Caught these at Indian today. Very slow bite. Caught the eyes on a firetiger vibee and the other fish mostly on a Swedish pimple. Biggest crappie right at 13” and biggest Gill was almost 12”
> View attachment 464018
> View attachment 464017


Apparently, a "slow bite" at Indian is a completely different thing than a slow bite at Mosquito?!?

That's a great catch and a great report. 

Here's a picture of everything I caught worthwhile 3/4 of a mile north of the causeway at Mosquito.

404 picture not found.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Top of the mornin ladies! Time to do some prefishing for next week! Happy birthday BB!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

In


----------



## viking

Happy birthday bb


----------



## Bass knuckles

Happy bday bobber!


----------



## kayakcrazy

Happy Birthday dude! Enjoy YOUR day.


----------



## cement569

happy birthday dave, how does it feel to be 21 again?


----------



## bobberbucket

Thanks EVERYONE! [mention]cement569 [/mention] It’s not too bad I think I’ll leave the 1800 alone this time around !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Hope you have a awesome Birthday Bobber.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Hope you have a awesome Birthday Bobber.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Go stick some hogs homie! s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks EVERYONE! [mention]cement569 [/mention] *I’ll leave the 1800 alone this time around* !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about that great 'hooch' you made???

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Thanks!

Oh I may have a little snort of that just in case I got snake bit out on the water yesterday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks EVERYONE! [mention]cement569 [/mention] It’s not too bad I think I’ll leave the 1800 alone this time around !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We all know if it's put in front of you're going to drink it! Have a great Birthday!


----------



## Outasync

Happy birthday bobberman!


----------



## joekacz

Good thing your not celebrating your b'day in the " Big House". LOL


----------



## set-the-drag

Happy birfday dave! Better save me a piece of cake


----------



## Shad Rap

CHOPIQ said:


> Caught these at Indian today. Very slow bite. Caught the eyes on a firetiger vibee and the other fish mostly on a Swedish pimple. Biggest crappie right at 13” and biggest Gill was almost 12”
> View attachment 464018
> View attachment 464017


Nice mix of fish...


----------



## guppygill

At Mosquito tight now. 305, catching whoppers


----------



## hailtothethief

Nice 12’ on chartreuse gulp minnow


----------



## guppygill

Bobberbucket fish....LOL


----------



## One guy and a boat

Welcome back & happy birthday BB

Kip


----------



## guppygill

Better


----------



## bobberbucket

guppygill said:


> View attachment 464044
> 
> 
> Bobberbucket fish....LOL


Put my fish back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster

Still not able to fish down here in SW Ohio, but got out yesterday by driving a little north. Hopefully next weekend!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

One guy and a boat said:


> Welcome back & happy birthday BB
> 
> Kip


Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Caught me a pickle back!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyes on te ice

musclebeach22 said:


> Skeeter is just producing nonstop giants... definitely coming back out tomorrow for this hot bite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No wonder you are catching giants look at the size of the bait you are using! Oh my bad thats the fish you cauht!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Took the kids an pup out for a bit... Daughters first fish thru the ice!


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Took the kids an pup out for a bit... Daughters first fish thru the ice!
> View attachment 464076


That’s awesome, Great work Dad! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

I lost my black back pack in the parking lot across from upper deck. It had all my tackle in it. Did anybody find it ? I already checked partyline beverage and bait.























Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Hit highlandtown this morning. 
Pretty slow bite, lots of nibbles, not many takers but the fish were down there. 
Got 2 decent channels and a few gills.
Hit a pond on the way home and got into the big gills really good, few small crappies and a hefty 13"er


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> I lost my black back pack in the parking lot across from upper deck. It had all my tackle in it. Did anybody find it ? I already checked partyline beverage and bait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Man sucks about your gear man!! I hope you get it back!  Nice fish though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

East harbor was on fire today until about 2-3 then fish kind of shut off. Were still down there but couldn’t get them to commit. Caught 50+ fish today. Had a slip bobber with live minnow in a hole all day changing it out for a live one every so often but couldn’t get one hit all day on it. All fish caught on tungsten or pin min tipped with spikes. Ice was almost 10”. Snowmobiles and four wheelers running around.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Hit up chip looking for eyes n specks, no eyes however did crush the crappi in 18’ little jigs worked best and blades gotta few, surprise got 3 cats one pushing 8-10 lbs, great day out w Allwayzfishin and few of my buds!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> Hit up chip looking for eyes n specks, no eyes however did crush the crappi in 18’ little jigs worked best and blades gotta few, surprise got 3 cats one pushing 8-10 lbs, great day out w Allwayzfishin and few of my buds!


The bird is hard to see but it’s a bald eagle


----------



## bobberbucket

Nice work guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Bass knuckles..........I didn't realize you / another OGF'er was out there. I met up with 1MoreKast and then met and was fishing near Allwayzfishin in the morning. Looks like we had similar success, although the bulk of my crappie came in 9 foot of water. I didn't weigh the big cat, but it came in at a bit over 24 inches.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk
View attachment 464128
View attachment 464129


----------



## allwayzfishin

Nice meeting up with everyone yesterday. Would love to get out again today but my legs are toast and I have shanty ass. Lol. Gotta do some adulting as well. I'll be out Thursday and Friday next week tho. Good luck to whomever goes today.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning Outlaws, Ice thugs & Couch captains! I see we warmed up a little to 21 this morning. Barometer sitting at 30.27 at the moment pretty good number for those chasing a bite this morning. Im sure there will be lots of folks out today. 

I really enjoyed the fish porn yesterday nice work out there fellas! & Thanks to all the birthday wishes yesterday I had a fantastic day!

Supposed to get a pile of snow tomorrow that’ll make things interesting. I’m sure it will hide some serious danger so please remember to have and be wearing and using your safety gear! 

ROPE, SPUD,SPIKES & PICKS. Never take the word of some fishermen on the internet over half of them can’t even measure a fish properly. Don’t take their word about how thick it really is under all that snow. CHECK IT YOUR SELF. 

I’ll be sitting it out again today. Letting the weekend crowds have their fun. I’ll be out Monday with a couple ice buds. I forgot it was Presidents’ Day so I’m sure I’ll have to adjust for a fairly busy day on the water.

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!

 FREEZE MORE BABY FREEZE MORE


----------



## bobberbucket

Anyone fish the PLX last night? I hear it was pretty wild with people riding heard about a golf cart in the drink over by the 619 bridge and a SXS on the bottom in Tfoot out in front of the bar. Anyone see or hear the same? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

went out there about 11.00 yesterday morning, like you i dont fish the weekend. took a walk out to see if my cousins 2 boys were catching, got back to shore and the parking lot looked like the pits from a nascar race. there were guys unloading sxs,s quads, and sleds. like i said before they think because we are out there everything is good. i met an ogfer out there itroyer and his brother....nice guys


----------



## Bass knuckles

Lil' Rob said:


> Bass knuckles..........I didn't realize you / another OGF'er was out there. I met up with 1MoreKast and then met and was fishing near Allwayzfishin in the morning. Looks like we had similar success, although the bulk of my crappie came in 9 foot of water. I didn't weigh the big cat, but it came in at a bit over 24 inches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk
> View attachment 464128
> View attachment 464129


I didn’t get there till about 730, he told me guy gotta few cats must of been you. I grew up w pike daddy on here and he said you were cool dude! Maybe we’ll catch up here in near future!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Bass knuckles said:


> I didn’t get there till about 730, he told me guy gotta few cats must of been you. I grew up w pike daddy on here and he said you were cool dude! Maybe we’ll catch up here in near future!


Most likely me...I got them cats while shacked up about 40 yards from him...I remember someone stopping by his rig and talking for a few. 

Yep...Pikedaddy is good guy...haven't talked to him in a long time.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Lil' Rob said:


> Most likely me...I got them cats while shacked up about 40 yards from him...I remember someone stopping by his rig and talking for a few.
> 
> Yep...Pikedaddy is good guy...haven't talked to him in a long time.


I’ll tell him you said what’s up! He’s been pretty tied up w family life


----------



## Lil' Rob

Bass knuckles said:


> I’ll tell him you said what’s up! He’s been pretty tied up w family life


Can certainly understand that!


----------



## ltroyer

cement569 said:


> went out there about 11.00 yesterday morning, like you i dont fish the weekend. took a walk out to see if my cousins 2 boys were catching, got back to shore and the parking lot looked like the pits from a nascar race. there were guys unloading sxs,s quads, and sleds. like i said before they think because we are out there everything is good. i met an ogfer out there itroyer and his brother....nice guys


Pleasure meeting you out there to .always enjoy meeting fellow ogf member on here .we struggled finding quality fish yesterday lots of small fish lots of lookers.a green moon jig tipped with waxie and just letting it sit there worked best .saw few crappie swim right under the ice but no takers


----------



## guppygill

At Long Lake today , fish are a tad slow, but no dinks so far


----------



## guppygill

Nice ones


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

When you take the day off from ice fishing, but it still consumes ur brain🤣. Had this hardshell pack layin around in my basement for the past 20 years. Gonna put er to use.


----------



## Nauti cat

34 days till spring


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Nauti cat said:


> 34 days till spring


And we will still be on ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake/Rob

Anyone having a terrible ice season so far?? Out 3 times and have 1 catfish and a bunch of tiny Perch. My confidence is shot😂


----------



## Shad Rap

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> When you take the day off from ice fishing, but it still consumes ur brain🤣. Had this hardshell pack layin around in my basement for the past 20 years. Gonna put er to use.


Better do those dishes...


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Shad Rap said:


> Better do those dishes...


haha. im working on those now. figured i'd give the old lady the day off


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Jake/Rob said:


> Anyone having a terrible ice season so far?? Out 3 times and have 1 catfish and a bunch of tiny Perch. My confidence is shot😂


Bite has defiantly been hit or miss this year. a lot of guys are heading out midday with minimal success. I've been having the best luck super early in the am. 3:00-6:00am.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Been out 10x sofar this ice season. Toughest season ever for me. Skunked more times than brought fish home. 3x at Mosquito yielded no walleye & dink Perch. Nimmy has been very spotty in the bite & slim yields too. Been very tough to find fish roaming and/or suspended. Have yet to have a successful day. IT'S CERTAINLY. BEEN A CHALLENGE SO FAR.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Been out 10x sofar this ice season. Toughest season ever for me. Skunked more times than brought fish home. 3x at Mosquito yielded no walleye & dink Perch. Nimmy has been very spotty in the bite & slim yields too. Been very tough to find fish roaming and/or suspended. Have yet to have a successful day. IT'S CERTAINLY. BEEN A CHALLENGE SO FAR.


Keep drilling John they are out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> And we will still be on ice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727

Pretty good afternoon on the ice. Gills, redears and crappie. Biggest redear was 10.5".


----------



## jackal_727

If anyone found a bag of tungsten jigs at East harbor, please let me know. I lost a bag full I just bought on Saturday. Tungsten vmc butterfly jigs in a fin feather fur bag.


----------



## Bass knuckles

jackal_727 said:


> Pretty good afternoon on the ice. Gills, redears and crappie. Biggest redear was 10.5".
> View attachment 464193
> View attachment 464194


Looks like the grease gonna be busy! Nice pile of fish.


----------



## guppygill

Been doing good everywhere, EXCEPT Mosquito. No walleyes yet, few nice crappie, but tons of dink perch. Put the camera down, seen literally thousands of them covering the bottom. Catching dinks everywhere, but one lake on Portage Lakes is producing nice gills and red ears.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Did very well this weekend. Fished 3 different lakes. One in PA yesterday, caught around 25 perch, some decent ones, 50 crappies, some decent ones as well. Hit another lake last night in Ohio and it was tough. Only a few crappies and a gill in couple hours. Met up with johnboy and kit carson today and got on some real nice slabs early, slow midday but still managed a few and decent again for the evening bite that has since died. It’s now time to pack it in and head home. All I can say is since I can only fish the weekends for the most part, thank goodness the lady worked all weekend and I was still able to get out! Tournament next Saturday and “Valentine’s Day” for the lady next Sunday. I’m still out on the ice but ready to get back on more!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Long lake was pretty good this afternoon.steady action with the gills about a hour before dark .they only wanted a pink tungsten with a maggot.even this ugly lookn one. Thought it was going to break my ultra light with 4 pound test.kept about 10 gills for the pan


----------



## muscleman

Bite was non existence today at Turkeyfoot. Hung my rods up, jumped on my Polaris 4 wheeler and went buzzing around the lake. We’ll see if the gills will bite tomorrow


----------



## cement569

itroyer, on my way back to shore i sent that cat your way....lol. if that was a channel thats some pretty good eating


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

cement569 said:


> itroyer, on my way back to shore i sent that cat your way....lol. if that was a channel thats some pretty good eating


Catfish through the ice is fantastic


----------



## ltroyer

cement569 said:


> itroyer, on my way back to shore i sent that cat your way....lol. if that was a channel thats some pretty good eating


Lol well at least you could've sent me a few crappie 🤣


----------



## ltroyer

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Catfish through the ice is fantastic


Catch way to many on erie they piss me off


----------



## set-the-drag

Welp i finally walked on water today. Nothing but pinky perch and a White perch. Next weekend new spot i let my brother pick today i knew better.....


----------



## icebucketjohn

Gonna hit PLX ice today (Monday 2/15/21) ahead of the predicted snowstorm. Could be the last time to use the shanty without a Smitty. Got a stogie to encourage the bite.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning hardwater fans! - I see it’s a balmy 19 out there. & from the forecast it doesn’t look like the ice marker will be shutting off until at least Sunday! 🎉🍴🍴🥶🕺. I love it the more we stack the longer we fish! Late February & early to mid March ice fishing is out of this world! We’re in for an extra special treat if this continues!🕺🤞🤞🍴🕺🥶🎉😎

Today looks nice and FISHY! Barometer sitting at 30.27 north lite wind about 7mph . It’s looking like the SNOWMAGEDDEN they are calling for will hold of really dumping until this evening. 🤞 

I have plans to meet up & fish with a couple fellow OGFers today. I’ve got a few fishy ideas that I’m hoping pan out for us. Either way I’m sure the company will be great and fun will be had.

Might explore some & cut some fresh track to new waters today. I know if I do I’ll be spudding. Hopefully I’ll have a little fish porn at some point today.🤞Good or bad there will be a report.

PLEASE 🙏 REMEMBER TO HAVE ALL OF YOUR SAFETY EQUIPMENT. .SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS & THROW ROPE. AT THE MINIMUM!

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks🕺🍴🥶🤞🎣🐷🤘🕺🕺🍴🍴🥶🍴😎🕺🥶🕺🤞🍴

🤘STACK THAT ICE🤘


----------



## fastwater

Best of luck to all heading out today.
Stay safe...and remember...post those pics...


----------



## joekacz

Get 'em this morning 'cause this evening looks like the real ice insulater coming in, 8"-12", oh boy! Good luck.


----------



## flyphisherman

Here you go fastwater


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Get 'em this morning 'cause this evening looks like the real ice insulater coming in, 8"-12", oh boy! Good luck.


I’m hoping that insulation will work for us on the back end. I know when we’re trying to make it it’s no good. But maybe it will help us for once. It could be very sloppy yet fishable for a long time after the cold relents.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

flyphisherman said:


> Here you go fastwater


Great pics fly...love all the color in the last one.


----------



## jjanda

This is from my adventure Saturday.
















Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> This is from my adventure Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

been at it since 4. Very slow bite on my water. Crappies moved out and its been nothin but dink gills.


----------



## Muddy

We fished Saturday and Sunday afternoon. The fish quit biting each day by around 4:00. After 4:00 we would get lookers, but no takers. We didn’t set the world on fire, but we got a few nice bass and bluegills.


----------



## bobberbucket

Having a pretty decent time on the water so far. Ice 7+“ Crappie and gills are hungry.


----------



## bobberbucket

Little cheap orange pinmin and a maggot doing most of the work. They want the lite stuff today 7-8 fow near some weeds.


----------



## bobberbucket

Couple sandwiches laying around 😎🤘🎣


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464248
> 
> Couple sandwiches laying around 😎🤘🎣


You got that right, they will make a great sandwich 🥪! They will also make one hell of a fish taco 🌮! Lightly bread the filets and get the rest of your favorite taco toppings and roll it all up in a tortilla! You can't go wrong with that! Nice job!


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> We fished Saturday and Sunday afternoon. The fish quit biting each day by around 4:00. After 4:00 we would get lookers, but no takers. We didn’t set the world on fire, but we got a few nice bass and bluegills.
> View attachment 464223
> View attachment 464227
> View attachment 464224
> View attachment 464225
> View attachment 464226


Great pictures! Looks like a good time was had by all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Had a great day at a local puddle! Fished with @avidhunter11 & @Travos wieland very nice fishing with you guys! 🤘
I probably stuck 30-35 crappie 8-10” mostly of the 8” variety & at least 40 gills 6-8” Took home 12 crappie 9-10” the rest went back.
Most fish came on little orange pinmin pictured earlier. with one or two maggots 3 was too many lol seriously! Caught one fish on a silverback pinmin and minnow. Fished along a weed line that ran from 6-10 fow. Best action right on the edge. Ice was in good shape 7+”. Visibility about 8ft

I know the other guys caught fish too I don’t think anyone left empty handed. I hope this Ice season never ends! had a fun day with some good folks on the water I’ll call it a win! 🤘🎣🍴🎣🕺🤘

#ICELIFE


----------



## cement569

didnt plan on fishing today because i had some things to do. but my wife insisted i go because my oldest son and his better half wanted a fish fry this weekend, so i hit a spot on plx that i havent fished in some years. the bite was pretty good, brought home a 22 mixed bag....perch, craps, gills and a few red ears. had the whole bay to myself nice and peaceful only seen 1 sled come by at 100 yrds. got a new phone and trying to figure out how to post pictures.....guess ill have to have my yougest son show me how


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Another "newbie" question to toss out there. 
How much snow will ice hold? I know this isn't an easy one answer question. And there's lots of variables. But say you have 6" ice. Top 2" white but still really hard ice,bottom 4" hard clear ice. And you get a fresh dumping of 8-10" of fairly wet packable snow. How much does this concern you pertaining to areas you have been fishing on in
say the above conditions? 
I realize it hides dangers,and spud,spud,spud. And also realize it will insulate ice,then when melts can eat at ice,ice holes,an the edges. 
I'm back to work this week so all kinds of fishing related stuff going through my head😂


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Another "newbie" question to toss out there.
> How much snow will ice hold? I know this isn't an easy one answer question. And there's lots of variables. But say you have 6" ice. Top 2" white but still really hard ice,bottom 4" hard clear ice. And you get a fresh dumping of 8-10" of fairly wet packable snow. How much does this concern you pertaining to areas you have been fishing on in
> say the above conditions?
> I realize it hides dangers,and spud,spud,spud. And also realize it will insulate ice,then when melts can eat at ice,ice holes,an the edges.
> I'm back to work this week so all kinds of fishing related stuff going through my head


I’ve fished 6” of ice with a foot of snow on top without concern many times. It will get sloppy and nasty though and you will hate moving around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Time to use or build a smitty sled...that, and bring a shovel.


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Got all my keepers from first light till 8am.
Portage lakes























Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice goblins! 23 out there at the moment and falling looks Ike it will be in the teens most of the day. Gotta stack that ice now we’re looking at a little warm up starting Sunday. Not enough to stop the show but it won’t be growing with the temperatures forecasted after Sunday. Hopefully it gets colder than expected .
The weatherman was certainly WRONG AGAIN. This time about Snowmaggedon. I think We only got 3-4” here last night they were calling for 6+. So on the the bright side you won’t need snowshoes to get to your fishing holes. 

Today looks sorta fishy the barometer is a little low for my liking though at 29.64. But it’s starting to rise some. They might start out a little tough on the take. But I think they will really start firing with the pressure gets up closer to an over 30.

Not sure if I’ll be out today gotta see what the wife has planned. If I don’t make it out today then tomorrow I’ll be on an poppin some holes. Hopefully someone gets out today and hits us with a report an some fish porn. 

Remember don’t sleep on safety or you’ll sleep with the fishes! Spud, Spud,Spud unfamiliar territory!
Wear your float suits or pfd’s it’s pretty simple if you go in you don’t sink which greatly increases your chances of not getting dead.

Tote that rope it could save not only your life but someone else’s! 

Wear those picks you’ll be you glad you did should you find yourself in the water. 

Wear your spikes broken bones take forever to heal and will never be the same. Plus it’s no fun fishing when your falling like Bambi on ice the entire time. 

NO ICE IS SAFE ICE


Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

,


----------



## joekacz

Same here BB in the "bubble" of Independence,only about 4" to maybe 5". Probably will make it a tuff go on the " ponds" today unless your one of those trailblazers like you.LOL Go all you young bucks and make some paths for the "elderly" icer's. Stay safe.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Same here BB in the "bubble" of Independence,only about 4" to maybe 5". Probably will make it a tuff go on the " ponds" today unless your one of those trailblazers like you.LOL Go all you young bucks and make some paths for the "elderly" icer's. Stay safe.


Pulling gear in that snow makes me feel more and more elderly everyday! . It’s usually not the drag out because I’m all excited to fish. But the drag back is always sucky and almost always involves some sorta stupid hill before I get back to the truck. 

Usually by the time I’ve crested one of those hills with my sled overflowing with crap I’ve aged 80 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Anyone pulling out on portage main chain today will probably have the best pull. It’s the one time you can be thankful for the sleds packing that crap down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster

bobberbucket said:


> It’s usually not the drag out because I’m all excited to fish. But the drag back is always sucky and almost always involves some sorta stupid hill before I get back to the truck.


Anyone know of an ice Sherpa for hire?


----------



## bobberbucket

Rooster said:


> Anyone know of an ice Sherpa for hire?


  Let me know I could use a couple!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Pulling gear in that snow makes me feel more and more elderly everyday! . It’s usually not the drag out because I’m all excited to fish. But the drag back is always sucky and almost always involves some sorta stupid hill before I get back to the truck.
> 
> Usually by the time I’ve crested one of those hills with my sled overflowing with crap I’ve aged 80 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it never fails that the wind is in YOOUR FACE,,,,,!!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> And it never fails that the wind is in YOOUR FACE,,,,,!!


Yeah that lovely wind blowing snow in my face like sand off a dune while I’m traversing the cliff with my gear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Don't know about the rest of you buy i only got a dusting. Thought geauga was getting hammered


----------



## icebucketjohn

Crusty morning on everything outside including the bird feeders


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Don't know about the rest of you buy i only got a dusting. Thought geauga was getting hammered


Snowmageddon was definitely another overblown fairytale from the weather man.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

A friend of mine south of Medina claims to have 8" of snow and plenty of drifting.


----------



## flyphisherman

The fire bite was in full effect for presidents day!!! Although you see a minnow head in the pic, waxies were the clear winner for the day.


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> View attachment 464321
> 
> The fire bite was in full effect for presidents day!!! Although you see a minnow head in the pic, waxies were the clear winner for the day.


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Anyone planning to fish the PLX Saturday specifically WEST RESERVOIR. Cross west off your list. Unless your wanting to watch some drag racing instead of fishing.


----------



## Frickster

We hit Mogadore on Saturday with only 4 perch and 2 gills. Very slow day. We drilled over 50 holes between 3 of us. We were by the Dam area. We went deep to shallow to deep. Best action was 17 feet. So far Mogadore has been tricky to figure out. The fish are there we see them on the camera look at the bait but swim away. Very neutral fish. Tried a lot of different baits and lures. Ice was 7”

Monday we hit Chippewa and got 4 gills in 9 feet of water on north end. Long walk in crappy weather. Our other buddy did good on crappie in 20 feet of water, got about 15 keepers. Ants were ticket for gills. Ice was 6-7”

I find best fishing is when weather is stable. Lows or highs coming in seems to make for slow day. Everybody else see this?

Good Luck!
Frickster


----------



## icebucketjohn

Hit Nimmy 7am-4:30pm Monday (Presidents Day). A lil better day with rod action & keeper Perch. 1 Channel Cat (2lb).


----------



## bobberbucket

Frickster said:


> We hit Mogadore on Saturday with only 4 perch and 2 gills. Very slow day. We drilled over 50 holes between 3 of us. We were by the Dam area. We went deep to shallow to deep. Best action was 17 feet. So far Mogadore has been tricky to figure out. The fish are there we see them on the camera look at the bait but swim away. Very neutral fish. Tried a lot of different baits and lures. Ice was 7”
> 
> Monday we hit Chippewa and got 4 gills in 9 feet of water on north end. Long walk in crappy weather. Our other buddy did good on crappie in 20 feet of water, got about 15 keepers. Ants were ticket for gills. Ice was 6-7”
> 
> I find best fishing is when weather is stable. Lows or highs coming in seems to make for slow day. Everybody else see this?
> 
> Good Luck!
> Frickster


Highs and lows are definitely no good. It’s when the fluctuation is going on thats when the magic happens! 

when that barometer is in the mid 30s or higher an starts falling like a rock. That’s when legendary fish stories happen. I don’t like a rising barometer at all if it’s already over 30.25 . I agree fishing is much more predictable and enjoyable fishing with pressure stable in the low to mid 30s. 

But those transitions, If you hit them right and you’re sitting in the right spot WOWZERS!  

I’ll see if I can dig up a picture of that cheap fishing Barometer on Google it’s actually a great little tool and the gauge is pretty accurate from what I’ve been experiencing firsthand with the fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## King-Fish

Well glad the snow missed you guys so you can still have some fishy fun but here in northwest Ohio we got hammered.


----------



## King-Fish

Oh and according to weather we’re supposed to get another 6-10” thursday and friday. This sucks


----------



## joekacz

King-Fish said:


> Oh and according to weather we’re supposed to get another 6-10” thursday and friday. This sucks


That's RARE for you guys in the N.W. part of the state. Got friends that live around Oak Harbor and they usually get about 12" for the season but it does get cold there.


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like it must’ve rained a lot of ice last night and stuff are roads are trash. I’m headed north on 44 and it’s pretty clean around . 
43 and 76 eastbound was a mess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Scratch that as soon as you get . Ravenna city limits the roads are a mess again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Toledo got 12.4 inches according to WTOL news. I’m saying we got about 10ish here at the house without having measured it. We have bad winters but have been lucky last several years with low snow amounts. Was overdue for sure. Still under level 3 since last night at about 8pm.


----------



## Outasync

We got about 2 inches then a thick layer of crusty ice on top. Not sure how im going to clear our driveway


----------



## REEL GRIP

Outasync said:


> We got about 2 inches then a thick layer of crusty ice on top. Not sure how im going to clear our driveway


I did mine, it was a 1hr, stress test, if that didn't kill me, nothin will.


----------



## bobberbucket

Today seems like a good day to catch up on cleaning at the office😁.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Same here BB, but that chore won't be started until after work.


----------



## Southernsaug

Cleared my lane for the 4th time in a week. Of course a 4 wheel drive tractor with a front end loader is a lot less of a stress test.


----------



## Muddy

I’m getting ready to do the same thing. What County are you in Southernsaug? I like the view.


----------



## bobberbucket

Anyone here using an air fryer on panfish? I’m thinking about giving it a try instead of the standard grease dunking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODD64

We use ours for Salmon and it works well. 400 degrees for 10 minutes. We have not done any panfish but i would cut the time back and give it a try. Me and the wife are going to plx sometime to try and get some keepers.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Think I’m gonna try coating them with a little mustard then a roll in the breading & little spray oil. 

Thinking 360 for 12 minutes should work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODD64

Sounds good. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Think I’m gonna try coating them with a little mustard then a roll in the breading & little spray oil.
> 
> Thinking 360 for 12 minutes should work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds interesting. Do you use a spicy mustard or just a regular yellow? Let us know how they taste when you get them done.


----------



## snag

I’ve used our air fryer on gills, it doesn’t take long at all, spray fillet a with oil flip half way through cooking time and spray again. Not to long or you’ll have fish .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> That sounds interesting. Do you use a spicy mustard or just a regular yellow? Let us know how they taste when you get them done.


Regular yellow it’s just a sticker it doesn’t effect taste. I like it better than using egg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug

Muddy, I am in Ross County. Here's a better view off my deck


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Regular yellow it’s just a sticker it doesn’t effect taste. I like it better than using egg.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never thought of trying mustard. I have used mayonnaise on pork chops that I've breaded and baked. Probably going to have to give that a try.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m a new fan of the air frying method. It was great! 

I need to play around with how long I cook them by thickness. Some I got a little too crunchy others perfect. 

Either way it was clean quick an my house doesn’t smell like fish. Which makes the wife happy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

wow, my son and his wife are coming over sat. for a fish fry. gonna have to try the air fry method. what temp. and how long for pan fish? and does it go good with beer?....dumb question


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> wow, my son and his wife are coming over sat. for a fish fry. gonna have to try the air fry method. what temp. and how long for pan fish? and does it go good with beer?....dumb question


I did mine at 360 for 12 minutes the first batch flipping half way through an given them a shot of spray oil 

2nd Bach 360 14 mins 

3rd batch 360 - 13 mins . 

All were good . As stated before they cook quick the smaller pieces will turn into crunchy chips if you let them go too long. 

You just gotta check them after the half a couple minutes after the half way flip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Try that mustard sticker I’ll never go back to egg. The ones where I got it a little heavy had a nice hint of mustard I may go a little bit heavier on it in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Try that mustard sticker I’ll never go back to egg. The ones where I got it a little heavy had a nice hint of mustard I may go a little bit heavier on it in the future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will definitely give that a try with mustard. It's on of my favorites for sandwiches 🥪, so I can't imagine not liking it on something breaded.


----------



## buckzye11

Just made a batch tonight... not in the air fryer, but wanted to recommend a spice, Acme has a seasoning called Fish Taco. Get some! You won’t be disappointed, that and half flour half panko for my favorite way.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Today seems like a good day to catch up on cleaning at the office😁.
> View attachment 464345


I hate you😑


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

best night on the hard stuff ive ever had. Started at 2pm and caught 2 right off the rip then it died for a few hours. From 6-9 it was complete madness. My vex was having a seizure. Thew back about as many as i kept. I could of limited out, but my boots were sitting in about 3" of water from all the snow melting in me shack. It was kinda fun dropping the runtz at my feet and watching them swim all around my shack until they found the hole back to freedom. Biggest was a hair under 11".


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Bprice1031 said:


> I will definitely give that a try with mustard. It's on of my favorites for sandwiches 🥪, so I can't imagine not liking it on something breaded.


The duck dynasty boys are the ones that turned me onto mustard frying fish. It is so damn good. They did a quarantine crappie episode where they used sour cream in place of the mustard and I gotta say, i think its even better. Strain your filets, make sure they are dry and room temp, season with salt and pepper, coat liberally in sour cream and roll in flour. Turns out like fried chicken. Im having a fish fry for my kids birthday on Sunday. Gonna do 3 seperate batches, mustard, sour cream, and a mix of both and see how it turns out.


----------



## bobberbucket

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 464417
> View attachment 464418
> View attachment 464419
> best night on the hard stuff ive ever had. Started at 2pm and caught 2 right off the rip then it died for a few hours. From 6-9 it was complete madness. My vex was having a seizure. Thew back about as many as i kept. I could of limited out, but my boots were sitting in about 3" of water from all the snow melting in me shack. It was kinda fun dropping the runtz at my feet and watching them swim all around my shack until they found the hole back to freedom. Biggest was a hair under 11".





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning Freezey Fishers! 5 degrees out there. 

Just how I like it COLD!. We have till Sunday to make as much extra ice as we can get! 

I see the warm up coming It’s not going to melt all of our ice overnight. But it will make things sloppy & dangerous in some areas. That being said we will continue to ice fish as long as the rain stays away. It takes awhile to get rid of 7-10” of ice without any rain. Even with high temperatures around 40 degrees. 

Alright enough about the impending doom of the warm front that may not even show up. 
Ain’t nobody busting the boats out until mid March!

Today looks pretty fishy Barometer is at 30.39 south wind at 1mph nearly non existent. My Dad called yesterday and he’s ready for another ice fishing lesson. I’m taking him out to a local lake hopefully we will have an enjoyable time & I’ll be able to put him on a few.. There will be a report and hopefully some fish porn throughout the day.

Please remember all safety gear if your headed out on the water today. SPUD, SPIKES, PICKS & ROPE! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & Lips On Hooks! 

FREEZE BABY FREEZE


----------



## joekacz

Glad to see your dads going out again. Hopefully the walk is an easy one. I know you know this but that heater is gonna make it wet inside the shanty,live well wet,rubber boots are in order for the day. Enjoy! By the way what brand of air fryers are you guys using ? Stay safe.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Glad to see your dads going out again. Hopefully the walk is an easy one. I know you know this but that heater is gonna make it wet inside the shanty,live well wet,rubber boots are in order for the day. Enjoy! By the way what brand of air fryers are you guys using ? Stay safe.



I don’t go anywhere without my Arctic pro ice mucks ever lol. Dads insulated rubber boots were fine last time but I know they are not nearly as good as mine. I told him he better up his boot game. I know one thing if he gets serious about it he’s gonna have to buy own stuff lolololol 

I’m going to seriously limit his time with my vexilar today. After this trip he’s not a rookie anymore he’s gonna have to start figuring some stuff out! 

I may put down some foam squares make sure he stays comfortable. 

I’ve also found that getting the heater a ft or two off the ice helps prevent excessive melt water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Lovin that pre dawn temp drop!🤘🍴🍴🍴🕺🥶
I bet she’s singing good right now!


----------



## wivywoo

I took my granddaughter out for the first time yesterday on the local farm pond. She got four nice bluegill. She's hooked. She can't wait to do it again.


----------



## bobberbucket

wivywoo said:


> View attachment 464425
> 
> I took my granddaughter out for the first time yesterday on the local farm pond. She got four nice bluegill. She's hooked. She can't wait to do it again.


Great picture! Looks like you’ll be making lots of memories in the future! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 464417
> View attachment 464418
> View attachment 464419
> best night on the hard stuff ive ever had. Started at 2pm and caught 2 right off the rip then it died for a few hours. From 6-9 it was complete madness. My vex was having a seizure. Thew back about as many as i kept. I could of limited out, but my boots were sitting in about 3" of water from all the snow melting in me shack. It was kinda fun dropping the runtz at my feet and watching them swim all around my shack until they found the hole back to freedom. Biggest was a hair under 11".


What was working best for you? Im going either Friday after work or Saturday evening


----------



## viking

You guys should try it with honey mustard your tongue will be slapping your forehead to get every drop 😜👍


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

set-the-drag said:


> What was working best for you? Im going either Friday after work or Saturday evening


I was catching them on a tungsten hair jig tipped with a waxie. Fishing 14 fow. Was catching them all over the place but the biggest ones were at the very top.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Tuesday 2/16/21 Mogadore:
Relative quiet day. A handful of guys off Ticknor Rd & Congrrss Lake Rd (East).
NOTE: Open water at Congress Lake Rd WEST side & St Rt 43 WEST side

Wedsnesday 2/17/21 9am Ladue:
1 lone guy off the Washington St Boathouse/Boatlaunch. Looks like he's fishing the old roadbed.

Wedsnesday 2/17/2021 9:45am. East Branch
Nobody on the ice at Headwaters Park.


----------



## johnboy111711

Made it out twice this past weekend. Biggest was 17in black crappie. A little over 2.5lbs.


----------



## set-the-drag

Ri


HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I was catching them on a tungsten hair jig tipped with a waxie. Fishing 14 fow. Was catching them all over the place but the biggest ones were at the very top.


Right on I'll probably have to cycle through 20 jigs before i catch something but i have some perdy hairy jigs i want to try. I got glow sabiki rigs with little shrimp on them i was thinking about trying them tipped with waxies for some stank to


----------



## muscleman

Went to Wingfoot yesterday mornin. Boy, my buddy and I got on the crappies!!! All big slabs. We filled a bucket up. GOOD EATS. 13 FOW of water. Gold tungsten jig tipped with a black nuggie, with 4lb line paired with an ultra lite fenwick ice rod with a micro diawa spinning reel. I found me a honey hole! Marked the location with my GPS. Can’t wait to hit her again


----------



## johnboy111711

Just to add perspective, here is another of the big one. Thinking hard about a mount.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

muscleman said:


> Went to Wingfoot yesterday mornin. Boy, my buddy and I got on the crappies!!! All big slabs. We filled a bucket up. GOOD EATS. 13 FOW of water. Gold tungsten jig tipped with a black nuggie, with 4lb line paired with an ultra lite fenwick ice rod with a micro diawa spinning reel. I found me a honey hole! Marked the location with my GPS. Can’t wait to hit her again


Pretty hard to find “slabs” in wingfoot. 99% of crappies in there are cookie cutter 8-10”. Would love some pics of them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I was catching them on a tungsten hair jig tipped with a waxie. Fishing 14 fow. Was catching them all over the place but the biggest ones were at the very top.





set-the-drag said:


> Ri
> Right on I'll probably have to cycle through 20 jigs before i catch something but i have some perdy hairy jigs i want to try. I got glow sabiki rigs with little shrimp on them i was thinking about trying them tipped with waxies for some stank to





set-the-drag said:


> Ri
> Right on I'll probably have to cycle through 20 jigs before i catch something but i have some perdy hairy jigs i want to try. I got glow sabiki rigs with little shrimp on them i was thinking about trying them tipped with waxies for some stank to


It took me a minute to figure out what they wanted.


johnboy111711 said:


> Just to add perspective, here is another of the big one. Thinking hard about a mount.


Dude i would totally mount that. Im still kicking myself in the ass for not mounting my 16".


----------



## johnboy111711

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> It took me a minute to figure out what they wanted.
> Dude i would totally mount that. Im still kicking myself in the ass for not mounting my 16".


I have the measurements. 17x 13.5 I felt better when I filet it, the egg sack was noticeably smaller than the 13in fish I had kept. I felt remorse for keeping a pan fish for the first time in a long time. But, as a breeder, i think this may have been the last few years of her life. and she will certainly taste good! She was also full of 4in shad...multiple. Big fish like that are apex predators and using full size plastics pays off. I started using cast cray minners earlier this winter and they have helped me catch my two largest crappie of my life.


----------



## bobberbucket

Having a ball with @Fish2Win & my pops. Trying out custom rod blanks and smoking fish report later🤘🔥


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464440
> 
> View attachment 464440
> View attachment 464446
> View attachment 464447
> 
> Having a ball with @Fish2Win & my pops. Trying out custom rod blanks and smoking fish report later🤘🔥


You stole my wonderbread jig you SOB!!! I skipped it twice Sunday and regret it although i was on nothing but dinky perch. I just hope i can get on some keepers this weekend i need some fresh feesh


----------



## set-the-drag

You had to get another pinky didn't you lol


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> You had to get another pinky didn't you lol


I haven’t picked one yet I’m just trying different blanks but yes it will be pink! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

it’s chaos fish laying everywhere 🤘🔥


----------



## Muddy

Nice. You need to practice some beverage safety in the shanty. That beverage could get spilled in the chaos. It’s not safe.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464454
> 
> 
> it’s chaos fish laying everywhere 🤘🔥


Is the old man holding up his end of the shanty?


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Is the old man holding up his end of the shanty?


He was but he’s gone now it’s just me an F2W 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The proof is in the pudding! Don’t let someone without any poof sell you their pudding!

I’m falling in love with these fish2win rods!


----------



## crappieboo420

Got out for 2 hours today on Springfield and they was on fire. Silver pinmin and a waxie did it for me ended with a nice pile of gills a bass and a cat only had to drill one hole as of late. Ice was close to 10 1/2 inches and growing.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Decided to take the night off and enjoy some of the spoils of last nights bonanza. Mustard fried Crappie, home- made hush puppies, cole slaw, mac salad. Wowza I'm stuffed. so damnnnn good!!!!


----------



## BassSlayerChris

It's been an eventful week! Pymatuning and metroparks


----------



## bobberbucket

Wow what a fantastic day on the ice! Caught a TON fish with my Dad & F2W and had a great time! Cannot thank @Fish2Win you enough for everything today!

& it didn’t hurt that he found the fish, let me try all his rods. Which were awesome can’t wait to own one!

He didn’t get mad when I lost 10 bucks worth of his jigs getting broke off. . Anyway he’s a swell guy and I value our friendship today wouldn’t have been great without you!

Now fished in 6 -10 fow ice about 7” visibility like 8-9ft caught fish on everything except minnows they don’t want them for some reason again. But they hit everything else including bare jigs & plastics as maggots waxies . They wanted it moving and they weren’t shy about it once that started to come for it.


One of the best times on the ice I’ve had in a long time!


----------



## bobberbucket

BassSlayerChris said:


> View attachment 464475
> View attachment 464476
> View attachment 464477
> View attachment 464478
> View attachment 464479
> View attachment 464480
> 
> 
> It's been an eventful week! Pymatuning and metroparks


SLABS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fish2win, if rods go on sale,let us know.
I ain't gonna lie pinks always been a favorite color of mine.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

F2W, interested in a sponsorship?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> F2W, interested in a sponsorship?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What’s in it for me? Will I be famous on the tube? Will bobber take me back to the sweet north end stumps again?? Lol


----------



## Fish2Win

Saugeyefisher said:


> Fish2win, if rods go on sale,let us know.
> I ain't gonna lie pinks always been a favorite color of mine.


I can take you out and let you use 4-5 different blanks and see what you want. Bobber was using 2 different noodle blanks and a glass rod with a ice strong titanium spring. Can build a st.croix style spring bobber rod too.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> What’s in it for me? Will I be famous on the tube? Will bobber take me back to the sweet north end stumps again?? Lol


Bobber won’t even take himself there. Too lazy for that kinda stuff, right BB?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Bobber won’t even take himself there. Too lazy for that kinda stuff, right BB?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve caught all the 4” skeeter jumbos I’m gonna catch. If I want to sit an catch dink perch I’ll go to Springfield much shorter commute. Plus word on the street is the crappie ain’t much bigger than the local crappie in numbers. 

Sure there’s still plenty of giants roaming but nobody’s pulling a sack full of 13-15” fish out of there if they are thank god they aren’t telling anyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Pretty hard to find “slabs” in wingfoot. 99% of crappies in there are cookie cutter 8-10”. Would love some pics of them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics are on Facebook


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

muscleman said:


> Pics are on Facebook


Shoot me the link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> F2W, interested in a sponsorship?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe you can tape him and put him on Polar fishing Co ??


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

muscleman said:


> Maybe you can tape him and put him on Polar fishing Co ??


Maybe I’ll just follow him around at the tournament on Saturday and not fish. Can prob get good content doing that! If not, I’ll come follow you around at wingfoot and film those slabs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Maybe I’ll just follow him around at the tournament on Saturday and not fish. Can prob get good content doing that! If not, I’ll come follow you around at wingfoot and film those slabs!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a plan big guy! I’ll be back at it on Friday


----------



## Fish2Win

No slabs at wingfoot trust me


----------



## muscleman

Fish2Win said:


> No slabs at wingfoot trust me


When was the last time you iced fished the foot? That’s ok, I put it out there please don’t go ! More slabs for me and less foot traffic 🕺🤟🕺🤟


----------



## jjanda

There were slabs in there when goodyear owned, they vanished shortly after the state took over. I've fished it from 96'- present. I haven't caught a crappie out of there that I would consider a slab in many years.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> There were slabs in there when goodyear owned, they vanished shortly after the state took over. I've fished it from 96'- present. I haven't caught a crappie out of there that I would consider a slab in many years.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


The 8s don’t e even have shoulders there anymore like they used to. I remember the 1st year it was opened to the public and all the buckets of stunted fish that got hualed out of there. 

For a brief period it was starting to put out nicer fish 2 years ago my son got one 12” there and that was the 2nd biggest fish I’ve seen come out of the lake. 

Past few years you’d be hard pressed to pull one 10” fish out of 150 8/34 9” skinny fish. I don’t know if it was the stunted fish problem was never resolved or if there’s a missing link somewhere in the food chain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice fans! - 🥶 19 degrees an looking fairly fishy barometer sitting at 30.33 at the moment. Wind out of the NE at 7mph not too bad at all out there.🕺🤘 I may head out later this morning to poke around a local lake somewhere.🎣.

Looking like a couple more days of ice making before we battle a little warm up.🍴🍴🕺🥶.

As much as I hate warm ups I have a feeling that the next one is going to trigger some magical late ice feeding frenzy’s. Those who’ve ice fished in neo in late February early March before know exactly what I’m talking about! It can be BANANAS! 🤘.

There was a layer of slush on the lakes under the crusted snow yesterday that made travel a real chore. I’m sure a rookie would have been nervous popping through that 1st layer. I warned my dad before he stepped on the water it was going to be like that I didn’t want him to have a heart attack.🤣

That snow and slush is hiding death traps out there no doubt in my mind. When Im cutting track today you betcha I’ll have a ROPE my SPIKES on my SPUD in my hand & my PICKS around my neck. 💯

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, safe trekking & Lips on hooks! 👍🕺🍴🔥🤘🥶🎣🥶🕺🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺

🤘ICELIFE 🤘

🅱🅱,


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ve also gotta say the THANK YOU to everyone who’s been sharing! The amount 1st hand reports, tips & quality fish porn that’s being posted on the thread is outstanding! Keep it coming! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

bobberbucket said:


> I’ve also gotta say the THANK YOU to everyone who’s been sharing! The amount 1st hand reports, tips & quality fish porn that’s being posted on the thread is outstanding! Keep it coming!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2 on that bb.
Reports and tips have been top notch. 
And the pics...well...they just make the day.
Even enjoyed the mustard tips on fish cooking.
Never to old to learn...thanks guys...


----------



## joekacz

fastwater said:


> X2 on that bb.
> Reports and tips have been top notch.
> And the pics...well...they just make the day.
> Even enjoyed the mustard tips on fish cooking.
> Never to old to learn...thanks guys...


I know it keeps me occupied during the day checking for reports. A THANKS from me also! Stay safe.


----------



## swone

It’s nice to see all the good reports and hear from diverse people, I really enjoy this thread as well. I went to Pymatuning yesterday and got skunked, but I’m glad that I tried to catch walleye instead of just doing the same old same old.

For me walleye have replaced Muskie as “the fish of 10,000 casts” this winter, but I’m going to keep trying


----------



## flyphisherman

swone said:


> For me walleye have replaced Muskie as “the fish of 10,000 casts” this winter, but I’m going to keep trying


I didn't catch one through the ice until I essentially gave up on them. I just focused on catching anything that would bite and trying to capitalize on my opportunities. And that's when it happened.....I assumed I was just fighting in another catfish, but when it swam past the hole i saw that magical golden glow that only a walleye has. I got it on a sweedish pimple tipped with a minnow head.....from a very random spot......almost dead on at noon.


----------



## flyphisherman




----------



## swone

I’ve caught them through the ice in years past, both inland and in Erie. but this year? 


Call me Ishmael.


----------



## steelhead1

jjanda said:


> There were slabs in there when goodyear owned, they vanished shortly after the state took over. I've fished it from 96'- present. I haven't caught a crappie out of there that I would consider a slab in many years.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


I started fishing the foot in 1970. Goodyear and the Engineers club used to put a lot of toothy critters in there (Northerns and Walleye). The fishing was amazing until the early to mid 90s or so. I iced fish it this year and a couple 8-9 skinny Crappie is all I managed. That and dink gills. I do manage some decent gills in the spring. But that's just a I'm bored place for me to go. More to reflect on my youth spent there.

Off to Port Clinton this weekend for some Walleye!


----------



## brad crappie

johnboy111711 said:


> Made it out twice this past weekend. Biggest was 17in black crappie. A little over 2.5lbs.


John boy how much for charter? Your on them craps for the record in Ohio I have caught them dink craps! Have not fished all the honey holes tho!


----------



## brad crappie

_third on 4th fish of the ice season _


----------



## brad crappie

Sad no mess of crappies for me yet! Bobber is all booked up! Captain don’t charter on the ice and Carlin is to busy building rods and my ass is usually prefishing a tourney to not pound fish!😞


----------



## brad crappie

I did not keep them but did keep some 7.5 to 8in gills and again public water! That Gill is not your 7in bull😉


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Sad no mess of crappies for me yet! Bobber is all booked up! Captain don’t charter on the ice and Carlin is to busy building rods and my ass is usually prefishing a tourney to not pound fish!


I could probably squeeze you in one day! I know a lake we can catch some 8/34” pig craps out of! Send out a Telegraph to the boys in the straw hat navy cause this honey hole is an unrestricted free for all! Yeeee haw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> I could probably squeeze you in one day! I know a lake we can catch some 8/34” pig craps out of! Send out a Telegraph to the boys in the straw hat navy cause this honey hole is an unrestricted free for all! Yeeee haw
> 
> 
> As long as you don’t take IHD there, were good!!! I don’t want johnboy to have my secret spot just because I have his or ihd’s. 😉
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m taking that one to the coffin! I had to stop myself killing you and my dad last night so nobody else would know about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I went back an forth with myself “you can’t kill him he took you there “. “ Yes you can that’s your spot now”. Luckily my cooler personality prevailed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> The 8s don’t e even have shoulders there anymore like they used to. I remember the 1st year it was opened to the public and all the buckets of stunted fish that got hualed out of there.
> 
> For a brief period it was starting to put out nicer fish 2 years ago my son got one 12” there and that was the 2nd biggest fish I’ve seen come out of the lake.
> 
> Past few years you’d be hard pressed to pull one 10” fish out of 150 8/34 9” skinny fish. I don’t know if it was the stunted fish problem was never resolved or if there’s a missing link somewhere in the food chain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the missing link is baitfish! The prob with a lack of baitfish is the huge number(and more coming all the time!) of voracious Channels-JMTCW!


----------



## brad crappie

Bobber with spots and lakes u can’t tell some of your good buddies if they keep everything or would keep going day after day to show people that wow that guys been there 2-3 days in a row he is not coming back not catching fish!🧐 remember unlimited supplies of 8in gills and ears plus 11in craps! Every lake every spot!👀 are every where just look at icbj


----------



## johnboy111711

brad crappie said:


> John boy how much for charter? Your on them craps for the record in Ohio I have caught them dink craps! Have not fished all the honey holes tho!


I sent you a message 2 weeks ago about fishing together! free of charge! you bring the vienna sausages!


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> I sent you a message 2 weeks ago about fishing together! free of charge! you bring the vienna sausages!


Pick me pick me  ! I’ll bring the pickled Rocky Mountain oysters! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

You already said you were done fishing mosquito! 


bobberbucket said:


> Pick me pick me  ! I’ll bring the pickled Rocky Mountain oysters!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> I think the missing link is baitfish! The prob with a lack of baitfish is the huge number(and more coming all the time!) of voracious Channels-JMTCW!


Surprisingly I haven’t pulled a catfish out of there in a long time. I’m not complaining about it! I wish the state would find better an easy to catch good fighting edible predator to stock in there.


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> You already said you were done fishing mosquito!


That I am! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

well how can i take you to my magic stump!


bobberbucket said:


> That I am!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> well how can i take you to my magic stump!


John, we don’t want to hear about your “magic stump”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> well how can i take you to my magic stump!


Is the love stump really that good? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

no, not really. But I have done a little IceHoleDestroying there


bobberbucket said:


> Is the love stump really that good?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Anyone been lurking around nesmeth ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

johnboy111711 said:


> I sent you a message 2 weeks ago about fishing together! free of charge! you bring the vienna sausages!


I went up north this sat Wilhelm against your young Jedi


----------



## brad crappie

Soon thi


----------



## brad crappie

Tho


----------



## johnboy111711

brad crappie said:


> I went up north this sat Wilhelm against your young Jedi


Does that make you Brad "Boba Fett" Crappie?


----------



## bobberbucket

First drop of the day!🤘


----------



## Ken Pfeiler

Looking to get out this afternoon. Any suggestions? About an hour away from everywhere


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Woah woah woah, who is the young Jedi?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Woah woah woah, who is the young Jedi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely not you he told me you were a Padawan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464499
> 
> 
> First drop of the day!🤘


You are good,the Vex isn't even lit up. LOL


----------



## johnboy111711

Brad-Boba fett the hired gun
ME- Mace Windu
BB- Obi wan
Kit- Yoda
IHD- Anikin


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> Brad-Boba fett the hired gun
> ME- Mace Windu
> BB- Obi wan
> Kit- Yoda
> IHD- Anikin


Idk Star Wars at all. Never seen it. I will say that kit fits yoda perfectly tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Idk Star Wars at all. Never seen it. I will say that kit fits yoda perfectly tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look, If you know, you know.


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> Look, If you know, you know.


Is young skywalker still to be determined? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> Is young skywalker still to be determined?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A special one, it must be.


----------



## Fish2Win

johnboy111711 said:


> Brad-Boba fett the hired gun
> ME- Mace Windu
> BB- Obi wan
> Kit- Yoda
> IHD- Anikin



Can IHD BE PRINCESS LEIA! Please please


----------



## johnboy111711

Fish2Win said:


> Can IHD BE PRINCESS LEIA! Please please


shaved chewbacca


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> A special one, it must be.


I agree we already know who it isn’t. I thought I had a potential but per my post where were clowning on the other social media platform he didn’t pan out. 

You know how these kids are these days always wanting to know but wayyy to willing to tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Can IHD BE PRINCESS LEIA! Please please


I’m a queen at the very least


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket

Dink action haven’t stuck a fish over 7.5” water is clear as gin ice 7+ . 

I’m up on the north side  since im down in the old neighborhood if Tuffy feels like it crawl up out the basement you know what they say run up get done up.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Lit with 5-7” perch I feel like I’m at skeeter with even less common walleye catches.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464503
> View attachment 464504
> View attachment 464505
> View attachment 464506


That Vex is lit up like Christmas Tree! Nice catch. Stay safe. And may the Force be with all of you ! LOL


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Portage lakes









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m a queen at the very least
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You really said a mouthful there!


----------



## crappieboo420

Ended with 11 dink gills at Springfield I hooked something that ran like a truck and broke me off. Anyone ever catch carp through the ice? Pretty sure it wasn’t a giant catfish but anything is possible at this point.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Ended with 11 dink gills at Springfield I hooked something that ran like a truck and broke me off. Anyone ever catch carp through the ice? Pretty sure it wasn’t a giant catfish but anything is possible at this point.


Any gar in there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> Any gar in there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No but people have been putting musky and flatheads in there


----------



## buckzye11

Fished some weed edges at PLX, 6-8 fow... kept 20 nice gills, really want some crappie just haven’t found a honey hole yet. Hopefully that’s still to come! Fire tiger jigs and wax did the best.


----------



## Bprice1031

buckzye11 said:


> Fished some weed edges at PLX, 6-8 fow... kept 20 nice gills, really want some crappie just haven’t found a honey hole yet. Hopefully that’s still to come! Fire tiger jigs and wax did the best.
> View attachment 464521


Love those PLX Red Ears!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning icy fishers! - It’s a mild 25 degrees out there this morning barometer sitting at 30.21 & the wind is lite out of the west at 9mph.

It looks like a mighty fishy day to me I’ll bet they slam today! . I’ve got some stuff to take care of today not sure if I’ll make it to a lake or not. If I do there will be a report & some fish porn.

Slush is going to be a real problem for all of us in the near future. It makes traveling across the ice very laborious & unpleasant. It both creates & hides dangerous situations so be vigilant in the the slush & SPUD,SPUD,SPUD! 

Have your picks around your neck!

Have your spikes on!

Have a rope!

Have a whistle!

Have dry clothing in your vehicle!

Have a backup plan should things not go according to plan. 

There’s many dangerous situations that can arise fishing the late ice & we will be dealing with them out there soon. I’ll be posting warnings of things to look out for as our ice starts to wind down.

Not that I think we are anywhere close to closing our ice season!

But I want everyone to be prepared for what’s eventually coming. & prepared the kinds of dangers they will deal with should they choose to.

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464524
> 
> 
> Good morning icy fishers! - It’s a mild 25 degrees out there this morning barometer sitting at 30.21 & the wind is lite out of the west at 9mph.
> 
> It looks like a mighty fishy day to me I’ll bet they slam today! . I’ve got some stuff to take care of today not sure if I’ll make it to a lake or not. If I do there will be a report & some fish porn.
> 
> Slush is going to be a real problem for all of us in the near future. It makes traveling across the ice very laborious & unpleasant. It both creates & hides dangerous situations so be vigilant in the the slush & SPUD,SPUD,SPUD!
> 
> Have your picks around your neck!
> 
> Have your spikes on!
> 
> Have a rope!
> 
> Have a whistle!
> 
> Have dry clothing in your vehicle!
> 
> Have a backup plan should things not go according to plan.
> 
> There’s many dangerous situations that can arise fishing the late ice & we will be dealing with them out there soon. I’ll be posting warnings of things to look out for as our ice starts to wind down.
> 
> Not that I think we are anywhere close to closing our ice season!
> 
> But I want everyone to be prepared for what’s eventually coming. & prepared the kinds of dangers they will deal with should they choose to.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!



You better charge that phone.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You better charge that phone.


Good catch Bill! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

🤣 He was up all night spanking it to fishing videos again


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> He was up all night spanking it to fishing videos again


You been peeping in my windows again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Hard not to see when your standing in the front window with the blinds open and lights focused on you like you want to be seen you dirty weirdo lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Someone lost their rickety homemade ice shack at the 619 bridge last night. Was it anyone here? Come on fess up. LOL. I sincerely hope whoever it was didn’t end up swimming and if they did I hope they got out aren’t on the bottom right now.


----------



## set-the-drag

Nooooo my shanty!!!! Pull it out pullit out!!


----------



## jjanda

And I thought pulling my otter was a pain. I hope they are okay.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

More worried about homeboys house! Looks like he stripped all the doors out


----------



## bobberbucket

Whoever was pulling that thing was pulling with a machine hopefully that machine isn’t where it could be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464531
> 
> 
> Someone lost their rickety homemade ice shack at the 619 bridge last night. Was it anyone here? Come on fess up. LOL. I sincerely hope whoever it was didn’t end up swimming and if they did I hope they got out aren’t on the bottom right now.


Lol that this was smack dab in the middle of osp channel last Saturday


----------



## cement569

was at osp this morning and a few guys were talking about that shanty saying it was under the bridge in the water. well about a half hour later here comes a quad across the golf course pulling the shanty and he brought it right back to where it had been sitting. guess a few locals thought it would be funny to take it down there and put it in the water. that shanty is made out of old house doors....for sure one of a kind


----------



## bobberbucket

Out on 7” of ice busting some dinks with my Dad. Maggots and pinmins in 10fow Report later.


----------



## Outasync

Ill be taking my dad out for his 2nd trip of the year tomorrow. Hopefully this time he can catch something besides dinks. Ill finally get to try my new fatfish out!


----------



## guppygill

At Nimisila, lots of guys out, I’m fishing an old hump I use to fish, camera showing lots of fish off drop off, 1st fis is a Bobberbucket special


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464536
> View attachment 464537
> View attachment 464538
> 
> 
> Out on 7” of ice busting some dinks with my Dad. Maggots and pinmins in 10fow Report later.


He's hooked for sure. A few perch on a sandwich and a side of slaw. Bingo!


----------



## guppygill

Little better


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket

At least there’s a happy ending to the sunken shack mystery. It belonged to someone who lived on the lake legally labeled with the owners information and left unattended. Some I’m wild guessing youngster hooked up to it an drug it off.

At least nobody’s dead & the hooligan came clean.[/ATTACH]


----------



## Muddy

That thing is hillbilly deluxe.


----------



## TheKing

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464536
> View attachment 464537
> View attachment 464538
> 
> 
> Out on 7” of ice busting some dinks with my Dad. Maggots and pinmins in 10fow Report later.


Great camera work. Sun is shining?


----------



## cement569

it has been rumored that the owner is a fan of the band....the doors


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464552


I need your help tomorrow can you shovel a path to a honey hole and set my stuff up. Oh and make sure the hut is around 70 inside i dont want to be uncomfortable


----------



## bobberbucket

TheKing said:


> Great camera work. Sun is shining?



It was bright out but overcast. I had two of the windows partially uncovered must have been perfect for photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I need your help tomorrow can you shovel a path to a honey hole and set my stuff up. Oh and make sure the hut is around 70 inside i dont want to be uncomfortable


I’d come join you but I think I’m taking the kids to a dink show somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> That thing is hillbilly deluxe.


I was looking for the sign that said historical birthplace of [mention]Bradcrappie [/mention]  That thing has wild & wonderful written all over it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Planning on hitting up osp in the morning.any one know if the ice holding up


----------



## cement569

was out this morning for a bit. still around 8 inches with no slush, just watch out for the snow machines as they will be out in full force


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I’d come join you but I think I’m taking the kids to a dink show somewhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a non stop dink perch spot lol


----------



## ltroyer

Thanks I may have a newbie coming along to try ice fishing for first time . Didn't know if the atvs had the ice all tore up.hopefully I can pull at least one crappie through the ice this ice so far it just been gills perch n a cat


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> was out this morning for a bit. still around 8 inches with no slush, just watch out for the snow machines as they will be out in full force


It’s gonna be insane all day! & the big ice ride is tomorrow night. There will be a ton of them riding 2x2 all around the lake in a pack. They have will have police blocked traffic at the 619 bridge for a period of time while all the participants cross the road they have ramps built north and south of the 619 bridge for the crossing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Anywhere except the main chain of portage is a good place to fish tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Gonna get there early hopefully for a hour or two it peacefull out there .any tips on the crappie r they in deeper water


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464554
> 
> 
> At least there’s a happy ending to the sunken shack mystery. It belonged to someone who lived on the lake legally labeled with the owners information and left unattended. Some I’m wild guessing youngster hooked up to it an drug it off.
> 
> At least nobody’s dead & the hooligan came clean.[/ATTACH]


That's rare now a days.


----------



## cement569

itroyer, the crappie bite was very good for about a week and then came the northeast wind for 4 days. it kinda shut them down but im thinking if your there early you should be able to get on some. i caught some real slabs untill monday but the wind has turned around so they will be about 3 to 4 ft. off bottom and keep your bait moving because it seemed they wanted a moving target. now im done with plx for the ice season and its on to mosquito for crappie and big gills....hell yea


----------



## bobberbucket

If you’ve never witnessed a PLX ice ride I dug up this vid from 2015 there was another one in 17 or 18 but I can’t find the vid. You’ll see in this video why you don’t want to be anywhere on the plx main chain Saturday night. 

I hear they have a lot more rules to follow and sure hope they stick to their guns about the rules especially the planned 2x2 formation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

I'll try for 2 three hours then I may venture to another lake. Maybe fish a different area on nimi that I don't normally fish try out new waters


----------



## cement569

you might want to try the place i seen you at the last time. i fished there tues. morning and caught some nice redears but like everywhere else you have to deal with the dinks


----------



## Muddy

That video looks like the frozen version of Mad Max.


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> That video looks like the frozen version of Mad Max.


The one a couple years was bigger I wish I could find the video it was cool. This years will be even bigger from all the chatter and local businesses supporting. Lots of SXS with fancy lighting and stuff I bet it will look neat out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Springfield. slabs galore









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> Springfield. slabs galore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

Only caught 2 today but not complaining lotta marks, slow bite. 14” crappie


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Top of the mornin ladies! It’s tourney day! Good luck to those getting out! Besides F2W and Brad crappie of course


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Top of the mornin ladies! It’s tourney day! Good luck to those getting out! Besides F2W and Brad crappie of course
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And a good morning to you IHD,and the best to you in the tourney. Instead of luck I wish you good " skill" today. What lake you fishing or is it a no tell one? Stay safe and bring home the GOLD! ( not goldfish ) LOL


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> And a good morning to you IHD,and the best to you in the tourney. Instead of luck I wish you good " skill" today. What lake you fishing or is it a no tell one? Stay safe and bring home the GOLD! ( not goldfish ) LOL


Today is Lake Wilhelm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning cold captains! - It’s a nice nippy 12 degrees outside. Things look pretty good for those headed out. Barometer 30.33 wind is WSW at 7mph not bad at all.

I see that stupid little warm up is nearly upon us we will have to see how it plays out. I don’t see anything in the forecast it’s going to bring in abrupt end to icefishing. As long as the rain stays away we should be ice fishing for a while. 🤞

Ill be headed out later with two of my son's ages 13 & 5. Looking forward to a memorable time on the hardwater with them today! I’ll have a report later and hopefully a few pictures to share.

Please remember all your safety gear out on the water today. SPUD ,SPIKES , PICKS , ROPE! STAY SAFE! 

Best of luck to to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 🤘💪🎣🥶🤘🍴🍴🍴🍴🍴🥶🥶🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🎣

🤘ICELIFE 🤘

🅱🅱,


----------



## Muddy

Good luck and have fun with your kids. I’m going to get my kids out this weekend. Hopefully we have some fish porn to post.


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> Good luck and have fun with your kids. I’m going to get my kids out this weekend. Hopefully we have some fish porn to post.


I hope y’all smack um up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

In my personal experience warm ups never bothered us until it caused water to drain into the holes like small rivers. It seemed to let you know to be watchful of rotten ice and deteriorating shorelines. I think we got more ice weather still coming for you icer's. If not then hit hard for the next week or two. Last ice is prime fishing if you can get out SAFELY! Stay safe.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> In my personal experience warm ups never bothered us until it caused water to drain into the holes like small rivers. It seemed to let you know to be watchful of rotten ice and deteriorating shorelines. I think we got more ice weather still coming for you icer's. If not then hit hard for the next week or two. Last ice is prime fishing if you can get out SAFELY! Stay safe.


When that water starts running down your holes like a flushing toilet get ready to pack it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

bobberbucket said:


> When that water starts running down your holes like a flushing toilet get ready to pack it up!
> 
> Not too good if it's coming up out of the hole either...the ice or the toilet!


----------



## Lil' Rob

joekacz said:


> In my personal experience warm ups never bothered us until it caused water to drain into the holes like small rivers. It seemed to let you know to be watchful of rotten ice and deteriorating shorelines. I think we got more ice weather still coming for you icer's. If not then hit hard for the next week or two. Last ice is prime fishing if you can get out SAFELY! Stay safe.


Yep...ice-out pike is a good time to target them...just never have the opportunities during that time of year.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Those trophy pike are what I have a passion for nowadays. Nothing like having a double digit water wolf peeling drag while your rod is dunked deep into that hole. Really gets your blood pumping. Lol. Thinking of taking another week off work soon and hitting Erie first then some primo pike waters.


----------



## buckzye11

Finally got the boy his first ice catches!... he’s been out 5-6 times now and couldn’t get the knack of a spring bobber, think he’s getting it now. We were fishing in 10 fow at Nimi, slow fishing overall, but we had a fun day!


----------



## fastwater

^^^Doesn't get any better than that buckzye11!
That face says it all...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Finally got my gill fix in. Plenty of numbers . But not nearly enough keepers. 
Maybe 7 I would of kept out of 30/40 fish.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

Buddy brought his boy over to my pond for his first ice experience. Caught a couple 11" crappie, fat 11" perch, couple 8" gills and 1.5 lb bass. I think he's hooked!


----------



## bobberbucket

Current situation tough bite so far missed a few. Wind is making moving around not a good option. But we’re in good spirits with plenty of snacks 🤘😎


----------



## Workingman

Loving all the pics guys! I'm going out in the morning for a couple of hours, hopefully I'll have some then!!


----------



## fastwater

GREAT to see all the dads taking the kids out getting them addicted to something that's actually good for them. Knowing the future of our outdoor lifestyles depends on it...again...it's GREAT to see these future outdoors addicts that will carry on, respect and support the outdoors.


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464624


Now get the crappie for the " TRIPLE CROWN" !


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Love the pics guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Love the pics guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IHD,how was the tourney? Gold,silver,bronze??


----------



## bobberbucket

Had the best day on the water with my sons! We didn’t catch that many but managed a few. The shack was filled with laughter the entire time! We released everything and walked of the lake with empty buckets & full hearts. 



Great to see all the other dads with their kids! Awesome pictures everyone!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Had the best day on the water with my sons! We didn’t catch that many but managed a few. The shack was filled with laughter the entire time! We released everything and walked of the lake with empty buckets & full hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see all the other dads with their kids! Awesome pictures everyone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well put BB,very well put and very memeroable ! I'm jealous.


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Long lake























Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> IHD,how was the tourney? Gold,silver,bronze??


82 teams, 9th place. Paid out money back. F2W and Brad with a 4th place finish. Next tournament in 2 weeks. Debating east harbor tournament next weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464620
> 
> Current situation tough bite so far missed a few. Wind is making moving around not a good option. But we’re in good spirits with plenty of snacks


Fishing on Saturday!? Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Nicely done gentlemen. Nicely done.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice hounds! - ONE is the loveliest number ! Pretty nice day for fishing other than battling bluebird skies and a rising barometer. That may make things a little tough especially at some of the gin clear lakes. Currently The barometer is at 30.57 and on the rise. The wind nearly non existent is out of the SE at 1mph. First thing this morning might be pretty good.

I got a feeling later today’s going to be a struggle. I hope for those had it out today that I’m wrong. 

Im sitting today out 6 days of dragging gear and drilling holes it’s time for a day off. I’ll be back in action tomorrow.

Over the next week with the forecast conditions will be changing rapidly. It’s gonna be sloppy nasty mess out there. Places with low quality ice will go down hill fast. 
With all the snow frozen to the ice and the slush layer in the middle rotten ice will be all over the place. Rotten ice is a killer it cold be 8” thick brittle like a cookie and it will eat you up without warning! It becomes very soft when hit with a spud it it’s like smacking through a snowcone the thickness of it is what fools people into feeling safe and then it eats them and their gear. It will likely have a different color than the rest of the ice but that’s not always the case. The only thing you can detected with other than visually is a SPUD BAR! PLEASE TOTE THOSE SPUDS!

I am hoping our ice will hold beyond this little warm up coming. I was on a little over 10 inches where I was yesterday. And I have seen ice as thick as 14 inches in the area it’s gonna take more than a little warm up and light rain to get rid of that. .

I say we still got 2 to 3 weeks of icefishing left barring any crazy rain. I hope I’m wrong and we have a whole month of ice left ! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

STAY FROZEN


----------



## joekacz

Hopefully the below freezing nights will give you some longevity. To me there was nothing more puckering than the refreeze of rotten ice if you dare to go out on it. Enjoy what you got for now. I know the water is a pain but you still got good ice below it for now. Stay safe,wish I was there and send the pics! Oh by the way BB,odds on favorite has you being out there today at sometime. LOL


----------



## swone

Looks like I picked the right day not to go back to Pymy. I have been there frequently lately, and jjanda and I are finally starting to figure a few things out. Had a good time yesterday, caught two short eyes and lost a decent fish at the hole, it scraped a jigging rap off on the bottom edge of the hole. It felt good that people I was with caught walleye two days in a row at places we decided to fish based on our own intuition. The Navionics map is really good for that lake.

I have really been enjoying the ice season, especially all the reports and family pictures on here. I'm going to go out with my son today, but he hates having his picture taken and really hates having it posted, so I will probably not be posting any pictures.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hopefully the below freezing nights will give you some longevity. To me there was nothing more puckering than the refreeze of rotten ice if you dare to go out on it. Enjoy what you got for now. I know the water is a pain but you still got good ice below it for now. Stay safe,wish I was there and send the pics! Oh by the way BB,odds on favorite has you being out there today at sometime. LOL


There ain’t nothing on the ice I fear more than rotten ice. You won’t catch me out a any refrozen rotten ice them days are long gone for me. It got me one time luckily I was walking out a boat ramp when it happened only waste deep . It was 6.5” thick and gave way without warning. 

The entire thing was my fault ignored the discoloration & wasn’t spudding because I had went out of there in the morning at all was fine. I didn’t factor in the warm sunshine and all the salty melt water running off the parking lot and down the boat ramp. And I took a nice cold ride home afterwards because of it. Had I have been out in 10 feet of water I may not be posting this right now. 

Although I know the odds are in your favor buddy I am not getting off the couch today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Looks like I picked the right day not to go back to Pymy. I have been there frequently lately, and jjanda and I are finally starting to figure a few things out. Had a good time yesterday, caught two short eyes and lost a decent fish at the hole, it scraped a jigging rap off on the bottom edge of the hole. It felt good that people I was with caught walleye two days in a row at places we decided to fish based on our own intuition. The Navionics map is really good for that lake.
> 
> I have really been enjoying the ice season, especially all the reports and family pictures on here. I'm going to go out with my son today, but he hates having his picture taken and really hates having it posted, so I will probably not be posting any pictures.


Get um buddy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

swone said:


> Looks like I picked the right day not to go back to Pymy. I have been there frequently lately, and jjanda and I are finally starting to figure a few things out. Had a good time yesterday, caught two short eyes and lost a decent fish at the hole, it scraped a jigging rap off on the bottom edge of the hole. It felt good that people I was with caught walleye two days in a row at places we decided to fish based on our own intuition. The Navionics map is really good for that lake.
> 
> I have really been enjoying the ice season, especially all the reports and family pictures on here. I'm going to go out with my son today, but he hates having his picture taken and really hates having it posted, so I will probably not be posting any pictures.


I HATE jigging raps for that exact same reason. I have friends that cut the two end hooks off and change the bottom treble to a #4 treble with better landing success. I have lost more then my share on that lure. But they DO produce .


----------



## Muddy

Yesterday was tough. All that we caught were bluegills. We caught some nice ones at least. Fish were in a very neutral mood. Lots of lookers on the Vex, but not many biters. 5” of good Ice with another 3” of junk ice and slush on top of it. My brother brought his son over and the boys spent most of there time running around since the fishing was slow.


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> View attachment 464644
> View attachment 464645
> View attachment 464646
> Yesterday was tough. All that we caught were bluegills. We caught some nice ones at least. Fish were in a very neutral mood. Lots of lookers on the Vex, but not many biters. 5” of good Ice with another 3” of junk ice and slush on top of it. My brother brought his son over and the boys spent most of there time running around since the fishing was slow.


Look at those faces with them pond studs!!  Great pictures I love those smiles looks like y’all had a blast! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

joekacz said:


> I HATE jigging raps for that exact same reason. I have friends that cut the two end hooks off and change the bottom treble to a #4 treble with better landing success. I have lost more then my share on that lure. But they DO produce .


Yeah, that's the thing, couldn't get them going on other baits, but getting them going with the jigging rap does work, but I sometimes wonder what the difference is because I ended up taking home the exact same number of fish either way!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The bite is on!! Huge perch


----------



## Beepum19

Well it’s been a nice season so far. Fish have been biting and got time off from work to fish everyday. All public water using maggots and small buckshots. Kept a bunch of fish and shared a lot. Now I’m off to try to catch some island walleye next week. Enjoy the thread and be careful this week.


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeye Tom said:


> The bite is on!! Huge perch
> View attachment 464660












After scanning the background carefully I recognize that spot. On my way!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Beepum19 said:


> Well it’s been a nice season so far. Fish have been biting and got time off from work to fish everyday. All public water using maggots and small buckshots. Kept a bunch of fish and shared a lot. Now I’m off to try to catch some island walleye next week. Enjoy the thread and be careful this week.


Great bunch of fish porn there!!!! Fish on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1

Muddy, you got them boys dressed to the hilt! Sometimes had to find youth bibs & jkts for cold weather, where did you find them at?


----------



## Kenlow1

Kenlow1 said:


> Muddy, you got them boys dressed to the hilt! Sometimes hard to find youth bibs & jkts for cold weather, where did you find them at?


----------



## Beepum19

few more pics. Good luck. 👍


----------



## Kenlow1

Tom, what size was the largest perch? Looks like between 5’ - 6’? Do you filet with a chain-saw or just run em thru the grinder and make fish patties?


----------



## Beepum19

kenlow. Thought this thread was supposed to be positive now.


----------



## bobberbucket

Beepum19 said:


> kenlow. Thought this thread was supposed to be positive now.


I think he had a valid question with STs Megalodon perch’s . 

Personally I think ST used a portable saw mill to fillet them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Kenlow1 said:


> Muddy, you got them boys dressed to the hilt! Sometimes had to find youth bibs & jkts for cold weather, where did you find them at?


My son is in the camo coveralls that are the Cabelas “Stalker Extreme Coveralls”. They are awesome coveralls. Waterproof and very warm. A buddy at work gave them to me after his boy out grew them. I’m thinking about getting a pair for myself. I’m not sure where my nephews clothing came from, but they are Columbia brand.


----------



## Outasync

All we managed yesterday were a few lookers. That drag on pymie was brutal!


----------



## swone

Outasync said:


> All we managed yesterday were a few lookers. That drag on pymie was brutal!


The March to Moscow!


----------



## set-the-drag

Almost had a stroke dragging out on ladue yesterday 10" of ice 3" of slush under 4" of snow absolutely terrible


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Almost had a stroke dragging out on ladue yesterday 10" of ice 3" of slush under 4" of snow absolutely terrible


But were there any fish?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

I even broke out the 2 sled method! Mine had shanty, auger and rod locker in it. Dad had flashers heater and minnows in his. I couldnt get out to where we wanted (didnt want him to have a heart attack and my history with hernias makes me a little hesitant. 5 repaired in the last 3 years) i did notice no one really stayed in one place long and driving by the marina it was a total zoo


----------



## fastwater

Hey guys...a bit of off topic info.
Check out the sticky post in 'the Lounge' section titled 'Rod and Reel Giveaway'.
Feel free to post a deserving candidate.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> But were there any fish?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably 50 perch and gills 4" or so. Also had a hiccup....... Didn't have my chuck tight on the drill. Lost my auger🤦‍♂️ got to bring the mega magnet when ice is off in 2 weeks and go auger fishing


----------



## Lil' Rob

set-the-drag said:


> Probably 50 perch and gills 4" or so. Also had a hiccup....... Didn't have my chuck tight on the drill. Lost my auger🤦‍♂️ got to bring the mega magnet when ice is off in 2 weeks and go auger fishing


That sucks.

I bought this drill-to-auger adapter from Amazon a couple of years ago...it works in Lazer/Mora augers...but, I made and added a round piece of 1/4" plywood to it, bolting it t the metal plate. I made the plywood bigger than my auger diameter, so if the assembly was to fall out of the drill, it won't fall through the hole in the ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Probably 50 perch and gills 4" or so. Also had a hiccup....... Didn't have my chuck tight on the drill. Lost my auger got to bring the mega magnet when ice is off in 2 weeks and go auger fishing


Chainsaw and mega magnet now perhaps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

had a few hrs. to kill this morning before we had a family fish fry this afternoon, so i slipped out and hit a spot on the south end of turkeyfoot in the plx chain that i havent fished in quite a while. 8 ft. of water and some weeds and the bite was good, caught gills, a few average crappie,redears, and 2 green carp. as soon as the sun got up a little high in the sky and the ice machines came to life it died. all fish were returned to be caught again because....didnt want to clean fish today


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> had a few hrs. to kill this morning before we had a family fish fry this afternoon, so i slipped out and hit a spot on the south end of turkeyfoot in the plx chain that i havent fished in quite a while. 8 ft. of water and some weeds and the bite was good, caught gills, a few average crappie,redears, and 2 green carp. as soon as the sun got up a little high in the sky and the ice machines came to life it died. all fish were returned to be caught again because....didnt want to clean fish today


But did you try out the air fryer ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Took my son to East Harbor today. Not sure if it was the barometric pressure or what but it was the worst fishing I’ve had there. We caught a total of 1 gill. Only fished for a few hours but they just wouldn’t hit anything we showed em. Talked to probably 20-25 other people and they all had the same luck. Screen was constantly lit up and they would follow just not commit. Tons of shad swimming around also. Sounds like yesterday it was the complete opposite at EH.


----------



## cement569

oh yea, it was the sh*t. deep fried the califlower and shrooms and the beer was outside in a snow drift keeping comfortable.everyone loved the air fried fish and we all walked away with happy and full bellies


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Chainsaw and mega magnet now perhaps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think ice will be trusting next weekend it was mostly white garbage ill wait. I got a spud bar if i can go out again


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I don't think ice will be trusting next weekend it was mostly white garbage ill wait. I got a spud bar if i can go out again


You want me to take my skinny self out there an get it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m really just after your hot spot tho. I’ll probably leave your auger there for structure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Lol you could fit in the hole 🤣 i got it marked its only in 6fow not concerned like i said if i get the opportunity to get out before the thaw I'll just muscle through it will make the first boat trip exciting


----------



## set-the-drag

Not in a hot spot i couldn't walk there i was to loaded down nobody to split the load i was just poking around. I wish i was in my spot it would have not been so disappointing


----------



## King-Fish

@set-the-drag for $20 I got a stainless steel drill adapter with a plate that doesn’t allow for auger to fall thru hole if drill come unchucked. Bears creek out of Michigan is brand bought it off eBay. Or build a stop plate yourself like @Lil' Rob did.


----------



## set-the-drag

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Took my son to East Harbor today. Not sure if it was the barometric pressure or what but it was the worst fishing I’ve had there. We caught a total of 1 gill. Only fished for a few hours but they just wouldn’t hit anything we showed em. Talked to probably 20-25 other people and they all had the same luck. Screen was constantly lit up and they would follow just not commit. Tons of shad swimming around also. Sounds like yesterday it was the complete opposite at EH.


Pressure was holding around 30.7 seen people out of cle got some perch and a steel


----------



## set-the-drag

King-Fish said:


> @set-the-drag for $20 I got a stainless steel drill adapter with a plate that doesn’t allow for auger to fall thru hole if drill come unchucked. Bears creek out of Michigan is brand bought it off eBay. Or build a stop plate yourself like @Lil' Rob did.


I know i know..... I was about to make up something for mine but just went. Lesson learned


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Lol you could fit in the hole  i got it marked its only in 6fow not concerned like i said if i get the opportunity to get out before the thaw I'll just muscle through it will make the first boat trip exciting


6 ft of water come on! Man up I know you’ve seen them videos of spear fishermen going down 12 feet after their dropped phones.

I’ll video tape it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

That plate was part of the unit I bought...picture I posted up was from the Amazon site...not my modified version...I added a round piece of plywood...bolting it to the existing metal plate.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> 6 ft of water come on! Man up I know you’ve seen them videos of spear fishermen going down 12 feet after their dropped phones.
> 
> I’ll video tape it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I forgot my trunks dude🤷‍♂️


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I forgot my trunks dude


That never stopped the Russians!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah well there brains are 80%vodka so that explains that


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Slow night. Things started pickin up again at dark but they were being stubborn tonight.


----------



## buckzye11

Yeah if Russian dude drunk af on vodka can swim.... I’m waiting to see the auger retrieval video😂 jk, get your magnet out!


----------



## Beepum19

Spent the day organizing ice equipment and drying shanty’s out. Met up with my brother just before dark yesterday at a local lake. Marked tons of fish but couldn’t get much going. Caught a few then wind picked up we left at 8 pm. Small buckshot with maggots. 25 ft of water.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buds! - I see the temperature is much different than yesterday’s one degrees. 36 to start things off .


Boy the barometer took a massive dive last night! I’ll bet the fish went bananas for a while when that went down. It’s at 29.87 and on it’s way back up. I’ll bet fishing starts out very tough this morning but will improve as the day go’s on. Wind is pretty stiff out of the south at 15mph so picking a spot to set up with a little protection isn’t a bad idea. 

This warm up is gonna make for an interesting week of ice fishing. I’ll be out as much as I can I think there’s gonna be some epic bites this week! 

I’ll be paying very close attention to the serious conditions changes we are going to be dealing with this week. I fear it’s not gonna be pretty out there. Rotten ice , working cracks , busted up shorelines , random ice shoves and pressure ridges appearing out of nowhere. That’s just a few of the things that are fixing to be happening.

Just cause you get can get out does mean that you can get back in make sure you have multiple exit strategies if things start turn ugly on you.

I’ll do what I can as far as reporting 1st hand what I’m encountering out there this week. I want to make folks aware of and prepared to handle what awaits them should they choose to step off the shore. 

ITS NOT THE TIME TO BE GOING OUT INEXPERIENCED & UNDER PREPARED! . SPUDS, SPIKES , PICKS & ROPE AT All TIMES! 

LET SOMEONE KNOW WHERE YOU ARE GOING AND WHEN YOU PLAN TO RETURN! ITS WISE TO FISH WITH A PARTNER IF POSSIBLE.

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks! 

ICELIFE


----------



## joekacz

Wind,rain and above freezing temps,this combo is a snow and ice eater for sure.Your advice should be heeded by all irreguardless of experience.IMHO Stay safe.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Wind,rain and above freezing temps,this combo is a snow and ice eater for sure.Your advice should be heeded by all irreguardless of experience.IMHO Stay safe.


It’s certainly hitting us with the big hammer this week! I hates it! 

I’ve been out side looking to the north where the cold air went with my arms open singing “Baby come back”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

We have been having a very good ice season safety wise especially considering the volume of ice fishermen. 

It’s been pretty great without a bunch of highly publicized incidents reflecting poorly on our community. Nothing I hate more than seeing a rescue or a recovery on television being linked to the sport of ice fishing. 

That’s when all the non ice fishing “Karen’s “come running to bash what we do and call it risky and say we should be fined and it should’ve outlawed and all the other crap we have heard from that crowd before. I’d rather not ever hear from that crowd again. 

We have been doing fabulous this season & I’d like to see the streak continue! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> It’s certainly hitting us with the big hammer this week! I hates it!
> 
> I’ve been out side looking to the north where the cold air went with my arms open singing “Baby come back”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I told you that you should of gone out yesterday instead of "couching". LOL Stay safe.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

It was just a matter of time








ATV and snowmobile collide on icy lake in Summit County; 20-year-old killed


The Summer County Sheriff’s Office is investigating a deadly crash involving an ATV and a snowmobile.




fox8.com





Prayers go out to family and friends


----------



## bobberbucket

FOWL BRAWL said:


> It was just a matter of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATV and snowmobile collide on icy lake in Summit County; 20-year-old killed
> 
> 
> The Summer County Sheriff’s Office is investigating a deadly crash involving an ATV and a snowmobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox8.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers go out to family and friends


Two young locals it’s a very sad situation. It’s not the first time and it won’t be the last. Fatal Accidents happen on the road at 3am more often than on the plx ice. 

Nothing good happens at 3am outside of your house unless you’re going fishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Yep...very sad indeed!
Hard to imagine the depth of the pain their family and friends are feeling today.
Prayers out to them...


----------



## K gonefishin

2:20 am? what could go wrong I'm sure booze was involved, sleds and quads are fun and all but come on, at 20 years old he's invincible until your not. So sad


----------



## flyphisherman

set-the-drag said:


> Yeah well there brains are 80%vodka so that explains that


This guy would get that auger back immediately....I believe he requires vodka as payment though


----------



## swone

flyphisherman said:


> This guy would get that auger back immediately....I believe he requires vodka as payment though


Dude had his picks tho


----------



## steelhead1

flyphisherman said:


> This guy would get that auger back immediately....I believe he requires vodka as payment though



I wish I could say that some of my ice fishing trips didn't look like this.....But I'd be lying. We do wear our picks though


----------



## fastwater

Rapid warming temps + rain + high,warm south winds + currents + thawing/rotting ice ='s danger.
Be extra careful out there guys:


https://madison.com/10-people-rescued-after-getting-stranded-on-lake-erie-ice/video_a412f153-aa8a-5221-b7e8-d35b5d1a06d9.html


----------



## Bprice1031

I didn't think we were supposed to get this much rain today. Be careful out there today guys and gals!


----------



## set-the-drag

flyphisherman said:


> This guy would get that auger back immediately....I believe he requires vodka as payment though


Umm that's actually me


----------



## bobberbucket

set up in a slush pit on about 10 1/2 inches with the wind just ripping! Drilled more than 20 holes without marking a fish before I decided I couldn’t take the beating from the winds anymore and just set up where I’m at hopefully some fish will come under me. If not I’ve got beer and snacks and radio. Ice is 6 1/2 inches of clear with 4 inches of cloudy. Lots of slush and slop out here but some spots have stayed firm, not where I’m at though it’s a slush pit.

The water is not draining down the hole so that’s a good sign my spud was thinking deep into some of that slush had me wondering if there was any ice down there at all for a minute.

Hope everyone stay safe out there today. And I honestly hope they’re catching more fish than I am right now.


----------



## fastwater

set-the-drag said:


> Umm that's actually me


When I went through as a kid...my escape didn't look as good as his.
I needed the picks...and maybe the vodka for a more graceful exit.
Definitely needed the vodka when I finally got out.


----------



## bobberbucket

at lest I got rid of the skunk


----------



## cement569

was out this morning in that wind as well, had a real good bite going for about an hour and a half. then i felt the wind shift and a drop in the temp and just like someone turned the switch to off and the bite died. the wind was so strong i layed my lattle on the ice and when i finally caught up to it i was about 30 yds. from where i was fishing....havent moved that fast in a while


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m not sure what it’s gusting out here but it’s a pretty good breeze! I’ve got all my Anchors out and it’s still wild my hubs getting abused! 

I’m up to three fish though so there’s that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464776
> View attachment 464777
> 
> 
> at lest I got rid of the skunk



Are you using 10# test?? No wonder you can’t catch anything


----------



## Lil' Rob

The fish are just so small that the line looks like 10lb test.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Are you using 10# test?? No wonder you can’t catch anything


3lb. Fool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Lil' Rob said:


> The fish are just so small that the line looks like 10lb test.


Exactly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Made it out to Ladue yesterday evening and had a pretty decent outing. Fished the north end of the lake in 17ft of water. The bite was fairly aggressive and I was basically marking fish the whole time. Started off catching a few perch, mostly toss backs, but kept 3 nice ones. Even had a surprise white bass thrown in the mix. I did have something really nice on for awhile, but lost it a few feet away from the hole, so I never got a look. I feel like it was an eye and not a cat because of how it fought, will never know. 

As the sun began to set, the perch moved away and I started getting a few crappie. They would float off the bottom and just stare at my bait. When they hit it was a very light bite. Ice was great, 9+ inches, but the slush and water in some areas was bad. The drag back was a new workout routine I like to call ice fishing CrossFit. Leggies are feeling it today. Most of the fish came on dropper style baits tipped with waxworms. Not a ton of action on minnows or mags. Didn’t take many pics, but here are a few. Get out while we can, the forecast looks like we could get shut down soon.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

I got out yesterday, that’s probably it for me. The fish wanted minnows and wouldn’t touch waxies. The bite was super light just like Saturday. I missed and lost way too many fish. The thaw is on big time here and I don’t think that we will have any good ice left by the weekend. The sun was so warm on Sunday that I fished in a t shirt in the shanty with out any heat on. I’m sad to see the cold and snow come to an end. I hope you guys up North can bang it out a while longer. I’m going to take advantage of the warmer days and chase some rabbits this week.


----------



## fishwithsons

Hey guys, I lost my bubble box tonight somewhere between the old boat launch at Mogadore and the fence where Lansinger Rd ends. If anyone finds it, I’d love to have it back.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Here’s a slabby from Saturday. Only fish pic I have at the moment from tournament


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobber slept in


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning hardwater enthusiasts! -36 out there down right disgusting  . It is what it is though I see some much warmer days in the future yuck. Hopefully those cold nights hold onto some of it and slow down this dreadful thaw. 

Either way I’ll be fishing it till it’s gone.  We could really use another Arctic SmackDown of some sort on the back end of this warm front. I’ll do some dancing and toss another pile of silverware in the freezer. Cause we aren’t ready to be done yet. I don’t think the fat lady has sung yet but I think that she is humming a few bars! 

The fishing yesterday was rough not really the fishing part but the wind was ridiculous! It ripped to the anchor points right off the bottom of my otter. I gotta get them sewn back on. When they let loose my shack was jumping all over the place twisting and flexing in the wind I thought it was gonna get destroyed. That’s about when I decided it was time to go.

The slush an slop was deep it made pulling gear a real workout my legs are singing today. It’s no time be out without safety gear! SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS & ROPE at the very least!

I’m not sure if I’ll make it out today. I’d like too but the wife my have other plans so I’ll have to see how things pan out. If I make it our I’ll give an update on conditions and catching if there’s any catching.

Got a phone call from one of my lifer buddies on the rock he said the boat showed up yesterday with some fresh inmates. He’s says he’s in love with the fussy one with the red Eskimo. Hope I get a wedding invitation! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks! 

FREEZE BABY FREEZE


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> bobber slept in


10 extra minutes and I needed it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Looking less and less favorable according to the forecasters but you never know. Better take advantage of what is at hand vs. what is coming. Some forecasts are even calling for a 50* on the weekend,not good at all. A slow warm up will at least maybe not cause the rivers to blowout and cause damage. Stay safe and get them thighs a burnin' with the ice and slush march!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Looking less and less favorable according to the forecasters but you never know. Better take advantage of what is at hand vs. what is coming. Some forecasts are even calling for a 50* on the weekend,not good at all. A slow warm up will at least maybe not cause the rivers to blowout and cause damage. Stay safe and get them thighs a burnin' with the ice and slush march!


The 10.5” of ice I was on yesterday was hanging tough hopefully it holds. I imagine with the forecast some places that thickened up later will be done after this week. 

But those places some of us were fishing since the week after Christmas have built a lot of Ice up to 15” in spots. Those spots should barring any large rain events fish for a couple weeks. 

I’ll bet the rivers are blown out an jammed up this week. I hope not cause I’ve got a killer river spot full of everything that I like to fish when the ice isn’t icy enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464797
> 
> 
> Good morning hardwater enthusiasts! -36 out there down right disgusting  . It is what it is though I see some much warmer days in the future yuck. Hopefully those cold nights hold onto some of it and slow down this dreadful thaw.
> 
> Either way I’ll be fishing it till it’s gone.  We could really use another Arctic SmackDown of some sort on the back end of this warm front. I’ll do some dancing and toss another pile of silverware in the freezer. Cause we aren’t ready to be done yet. I don’t think the fat lady has sung yet but I think that she is humming a few bars!
> 
> The fishing yesterday was rough not really the fishing part but the wind was ridiculous! It ripped to the anchor points right off the bottom of my otter. I gotta get them sewn back on. When they let loose my shack was jumping all over the place twisting and flexing in the wind I thought it was gonna get destroyed. That’s about when I decided it was time to go.
> 
> The slush an slop was deep it made pulling gear a real workout my legs are singing today. It’s no time be out without safety gear! SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS & ROPE at the very least!
> 
> I’m not sure if I’ll make it out today. I’d like too but the wife my have other plans so I’ll have to see how things pan out. If I make it our I’ll give an update on conditions and catching if there’s any catching.
> 
> Got a phone call from one of my lifer buddies on the rock he said the boat showed up yesterday with some fresh inmates. He’s says he’s in love with the fussy one with the red Eskimo. Hope I get a wedding invitation!
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!
> 
> FREEZE BABY FREEZE


Listen in 2 weeks when the ice is gone we can "ice" fish off my boat


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Listen in 2 weeks when the ice is gone we can "ice" fish off my boat


Listen In two weeks when we’re fishing 6” of ice in my shack with the heat on your baiting my hook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

By the weekend if not sooner it’s gonna be time to pack a board. That shore ice is gonna go to crap quick with all the slush and water weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sitting on Berlin slush crusted over last night easy walk out, 8+inches hopefully sun doesn't come out today, good luck everyone out today. I sure can use a good day been getting me a**handed to me lately!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Sitting on Berlin slush crusted over last night easy walk out, 8+inches hopefully sun doesn't come out today, good luck everyone out today. I sure can use a good day been getting me a**handed to me lately!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Get um Dad! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Do it up Kit!!

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Good luck on Berlin, Kit


----------



## kit carson

I'm hoping my boys , something has to give!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

kit, what happened to the mosquito bite? did it die? might go up in the morning depending on the wind


----------



## kit carson

Alot of shad and to.many dink.perch

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

[mention]Crappiebrad [/mention] Was right he’s been hollerin for awhile now that place was going down hill. Nobody listened they just kept hauling buckets & talking the lake up all over the internet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Listen In two weeks when we’re fishing 6” of ice in my shack with the heat on your baiting my hook.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok where we going Saturday?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Ok where we going Saturday?


No weekends for me except occasional dinks with the kids.

If ya wanna burn a vacay day we can go catch some tubby egg laden perches & some random crappie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Not anytime the next few weeks. That cold weather got a lot of old furnace to die i gots a lot of no heat systems to get in don't want to make bossman unhappy i want a nice raise this year


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> No weekends for me except occasional dinks with the kids.
> 
> If ya wanna burn a vacay day we can go catch some tubby egg laden perches & some random crappie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What days you planning on this week? I might just burn 🔥one of those vacay days I got and meet you somewhere.


----------



## cement569

bobber, if you thought the wind was bad yesterday, was out till 11.30 and it was brutal. seen something i didnt like, a few holes had the toilet swirl effect going on. as i was leaving i think i heard the fat lady in the back ground clearing her throat....hope not


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> What days you planning on this week? I might just burn one of those vacay days I got and meet you somewhere.


You sound sick what about tomorrow? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> bobber, if you thought the wind was bad yesterday, was out till 11.30 and it was brutal. seen something i didnt like, a few holes had the toilet swirl effect going on. as i was leaving i think i heard the fat lady in the back ground clearing her throat....hope not


She better get her fat butt back in the kitchen an make me a sandwich. We still got icefishing to do! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

The snow pack here in the bubble of Independence is being eaten away by the sun and wind. Even got some grass starting to appear in places. Not good for you icer's. Enjoy what you got till it gets hairy out there on the ice. Stay safe.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

That's it for me folks... Gotta lot of honey do stuff to do and found some open water that's been productive in the past near me. So unless I get lucky an get a day off in the next couple days I'm done. 
It was fun why it lasted. 
You guys keep hammering them as long as you can! Thanks for the winter time entertainment all!


----------



## johnboy111711

set-the-drag said:


> Not anytime the next few weeks. That cold weather got a lot of old furnace to die i gots a lot of no heat systems to get in don't want to make bossman unhappy i want a nice raise this year


Get the raise before the work. why pay for the cow if the milk is free?


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

put all my ice gear away and got the kayak cleaned and organized in hopes of jinxing everyone into another month of ice oblivion. If it really is over, I had an awesome season while it lasted, got to fish and meet a lot of great people and have a freezer full of crappie fillets. It's been fun while it lasted, Ima keep the Vex on charge, just incase


----------



## set-the-drag

johnboy111711 said:


> Get the raise before the work. why pay for the cow if the milk is free?


That's a utility worker speech right there its funny driving by them crews of 10 guys and only one is working while 6 watch and 3 sleep in there truck... Got the wrong carrier


----------



## allwayzfishin

Got out to Mogadore after work and found some big ole Gillies....took home what I wanted for a fry. Gonna try that mustard wash and breadcrumbs recipe.


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Mud lake. I saw little open spots in the middle that weren't open yesterday.





































Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice friends! - 36 out there it says oddly enough it feels cooler out there and I’ve still got plenty of snow in my yard. It doesn’t look like the warm weather will be cutting us any slack though the forecast flat out sucks! 


Today is lookin very fishy with the barometer working it’s way back into the money zone currently it’s a 29.95 dreadful south wind not too bad a 7mph. I hear it’s gonna get pretty gusty by the end of the day.

I never made it out anywhere yesterday I got tied up with some things. I’m gonna try an make it out today I’ll have a conditions report and hopefully some fish porn to share.

When I head out today before I step off the shore I will take inventory of my safety gear. I will make sure I have my ROPE , MY PICKS ON , MY SPIKES ON, SPUD BAR IN MY HAND!

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks! 

Stay frozen 

,


----------



## joekacz

Morning BB,good luck (skill) out there today.Just an observation on some of the more resent pics and that is that the white ice is extending further into the bottom of the holes.Not a good sign but one that everyone should pay attention to IMHO.Stay safe out there today and enjoy.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Morning BB,good luck (skill) out there today.Just an observation on some of the more resent pics and that is that the white ice is extending further into the bottom of the holes.Not a good sign but one that everyone should pay attention to IMHO.Stay safe out there today and enjoy.


I actually prefer that crappy white ice late in the season. It reflects the sunshine so your not warming vegetation in the shallows . & when go’s it it usually clearly shows discoloration a yellowing or greying. Those visual indicators are priceless for me when I’m spudding along . 

I know we talk a lot about the bad of white ice. But there is some good to it if you know how to use it to your advantage. I will likely be fishing white ice longer than the black ice out there as the season comes to a close.


----------



## bobberbucket

I do like my white ice to have at least a 2” black ring on the bottom though. And I never trust it it’s spud step. Just like Black alligator ice white ice will eat you up! 

Worst part about the white ice is if you get on some rotten stuff your picks may not get you out as it has a real tendency to keep breaking away with very little pressure. 

Usually you can inch up back on thin black ice if you’ve busted through. Not the case with the white stuff it will break away and you might die in a slush pit. That’s why you need your ROPE ! 

That’s why paying attention to both thickness and quality of ice while you’re out it’s very important.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I do like my white ice to have at least a 2” black ring on the bottom though. And I never trust it it’s spud step. Just like Black alligator ice white ice will eat you up!
> 
> Worst part about the white ice is if you get on some rotten stuff your picks may not get you out as it has a real tendency to keep breaking away with very little pressure.
> 
> Usually you can inch up back on thin black ice if you’ve busted through. Not the case with the white stuff it will break away and you might die in a slush pit. That’s what you need your ROPE !
> 
> That’s why paying attention to both thickness and quality of ice while you’re out it’s very important.


IMHO your spot on with your explanation of the differences of ice.The only person to make a judgement of the ice is the one that's on it.I was just pointing out on how with the wrong or right conditions that the ice can change its integrity.This weather is definitely NOT an icer's friend. Stay safe and send some pics.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> IMHO your spot on with your explanation of the differences of ice.The only person to make a judgement of the ice is the one that's on it.I was just pointing out on how with the wrong or right conditions that the ice can change its integrity.This weather is definitely NOT an icer's friend. Stay safe and send some pics.


None these conditions are our friend they are all working against us now.. I’ll make sure to snag a few gills today for a photo opp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

On the ice already top layer refroze last night . Ice is holding strong so far where I'm at. Seen a few blow holes, going to be a sloppy one later. Be safe to all that venture out today.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> On the ice already top layer refroze last night . Ice is holding strong so far where I'm at. Seen a few blow holes, going to be a sloppy one later. Be safe to all that venture out today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


 Get um


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

out on 7 1/2 inches of solid ice not even sloppy oddly enough. 3.5” white ice 4” clear


----------



## JiggingJacks

Been fishing a lot the last couple weeks with mixed results but mostly positive. I’ve improved so much this year, only made a few changes that really helped. Changed to 2lb line, inline reel, moving around way more to find fish, and having a journal to write down conditions. This thread has been super helpful.


----------



## Outasync

Im hoping it holds up until sunday for my last horrah this season. Didnt get out as much as id like but having 2 toddlers will do that to ya! My season started out strong but the last 2 trips were disappointing. Hoping to get the bad taste out of my mouth with some major catching!


----------



## joekacz

JiggingJacks said:


> Been fishing a lot the last couple weeks with mixed results but mostly positive. I’ve improved so much this year, only made a few changes that really helped. Changed to 2lb line, inline reel, moving around way more to find fish, and having a journal to write down conditions. This thread has been super helpful.
> View attachment 464869
> View attachment 464870
> View attachment 464871


The changes you made all lead to eventual success as you have proven. Real happy for you and don't forget to pass it on. Stay safe and enjoy.


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 464889
> View attachment 464890
> View attachment 464891
> View attachment 464892


I’m envious! Ice is wasting away in central Ohio. Not a chance for me to get out till the weekend and it’ll be gone by then I’m sure. Decided to put the gear away tonight and bring the boat from the shed to the heated garage this weekend to start getting her ready. It was fun while it lasted fellas! Good luck to everyone who can still make it out and be SAFE for crying out loud!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Ice was holding up good today. My spud made good solid hits the whole way out. There were a few spots with water laying on top but they were as solid as the rest of it.

The shore ice where I went out of turned from white to yellow almost brown. Definitely saw some rotting around the edges . That was mainly because the shore I went out of was full of drifted snow that melted while I was out. 

Lots Others were fishing the same area and accessed the ice from a different spot which was holding up nicely. 

The main sheet with its thick 3.5” of white ice and base layer of 4” black where I was set up was standing up great to the sun & wind. The white ice was doing amazing and reflecting the sunshine. 

Saw lots of folks bucket fishing lightly dressed getting the ice tan. Gotta love late ice days like this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

hate to say it but im seeing the mid 50.s sat. and sunday. pretty sure the fat lady is getting ready to take the stage. but hey it was a good ice season i got out 12 to 15 times and now its on to ice out crappie and gills. im thinking next season will be better and as soon as bb starts the thread this fall it will lift everyones spirits, two things i look forward to in the fall is....buckeye football and the new ice thread


----------



## kit carson

Don't give up that easy Dennis, if you know where to look there's still alot of fishing to do yet buddy!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

yep i know kit, but i dont like to tip toe around on the ice and then wondering if i will get back off or go for a swim at the end of the day. got the long rods all ready to go in a few weeks....cant wait


----------



## SportTroller

Fished Mogadore this evening, ice was a good 8" top 2" of white ice. Fishing was not good. Shore ice was gone were we got on last time, had to find a new spot.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning boys!- it’s 28 degrees out there and that makes me happy!🥶 Probably didn’t loose any last night being below freezing. Barometer is looking good for fishing today 30.25 and the wind is 1mph out of the west.

Could be one of them legendary late ice days out there. I’m hoping to make it out at some point today unsure if I’ll actually make it as I’ve got a few things to take care of today. But I’ll be trying my best to get out. If I do make it out there will be a report and some fish porn.

If your headed out today please keep an eye on conditions. Even something as simple as taking a break from fishing and spudding around and observing ice conditions. It would be an especially good idea to monitor your planned route back to shore. A little mid trip scouting mission might tell you some things you need to know sooner than later. 

As always be smart and have your SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS & ROPE!

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!💪🎣🍴🥶🍴🍴🍴🍴🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶🍴🍴🍴🍴🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺

🤘FREEZE BABY FREEZE 🤘

🅱🅱,


----------



## flyphisherman

I broke out and did some emergency fishing yesterday. The wind was ridiculous and so was the bite. It's tough to set the hook when you're hanging on to the shanty walls. It was ROWDY to the max. After hammering for several hours, I felt as though the wind was suggesting I leave....I took the suggestion and packed it in. As I was breaking down the shack, I found my ice anchors were BARELY anchored. I guess a combination of the ripping wind and the thawing temps led to the anchor holes enlarging and letting the anchors slip out. I've never had this happen before. I was probably about 30minutes away from having my shack rip off the ice and blow away for good.......so I guess check your anchors every once in awhile. I was set up on 8 inches of ice, 5 clear, 3 white. 

Minnow heads ruled the day, although they were happy to eat waxies too. I thought my vex was going to overheat from all the marks. Just look at that screen....wow

Big thanks to the guy who returned some of my gear. I had something blow out of my sled at the launch and he took the time to get it back to me. In return I told him where the hot bite was....hopefully he went out to check it out.


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> I broke out and did some emergency fishing yesterday. The wind was ridiculous and so was the bite. It's tough to set the hook when you're hanging on to the shanty walls. It was ROWDY to the max. After hammering for several hours, I felt as though the wind was suggesting I leave....I took the suggestion and packed it in. As I was breaking down the shack, I found my ice anchors were BARELY anchored. I guess a combination of the ripping wind and the thawing temps led to the anchor holes enlarging and letting the anchors slip out. I've never had this happen before. I was probably about 30minutes away from having my shack rip off the ice and blow away for good.......so I guess check your anchors every once in awhile. I was set up on 8 inches of ice, 5 clear, 3 white.
> 
> Minnow heads ruled the day, although they were happy to eat waxies too. I thought my vex was going to overheat from all the marks. Just look at that screen....wow
> 
> Big thanks to the guy who returned some of my gear. I had something blow out of my sled at the launch and he took the time to get it back to me. In return I told him where the hot bite was....hopefully he went out to check it out.
> View attachment 464956
> View attachment 464957



Great pictures & report!   

Great point about the anchors I had mine come loose yesterday same scenario melting I forgot all about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead1

With the weather called for this weekend I'm going to call it an ice season. Time to get my Walleye stuff together and pour some sinkers this weekend.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Congrats on some Nice slabs IHD...


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How big was that crappie? I know you and you holding that thing makes me think it's got to be close to somewhere between 15 and 16 inches.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> How big was that crappie? I know you and you holding that thing makes me think it's got to be close to somewhere between 15 and 16 inches.


Both fish at 15”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Well it’s been a great ice season this year fellas. Any season we can get 10+” of ice is a success in my book. Unless I can make it out tomorrow or Saturday, I think yesterday was my last trip. Hit nimi with a buddy from 3-630 for the evening bite. Found the perch right away off of a sunken island in around 12 feet of water. Most of them were in that 8-9” range but I got five that were 10” for the pan. Didn’t mark anything shallower around the island or deeper. Wanted to find the bigger ones, but ran out of time to locate them, so just enjoyed the action where I was. The bigger fish came on minnows or waxies on small spoons or droppers. Handled over 25 perch and a few tiny gills. Lost a nice cat as well. Ice was great at 6-8” clear with 2+” of white, but it had the grey spook on it, with significant water and slush in all areas. Shoreline held strong, but it’s hard to tell how it really was because of the packed down slush from the traffic. Spudding this time of year is deceiving because of the soft white on top, but there was still great ice under it. Here are a few pics.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Had a fun day on the water with @kit carson @IceHoleDestroyer @Bass knuckles. Even saw my pal @swone from afar. Slow day but a good time nonetheless . ice was between seven and 9 inches holding up very well. Shore ice was garbage!


----------



## ranger487

Drove across the causeway at skeeter and seen maybe one person sitting to the North by the big island nobody to the south that I could see


----------



## TheKing

dlancy said:


> Well it’s been a great ice season this year fellas. Any season we can get 10+” of ice is a success in my book. Unless I can make it out tomorrow or Saturday, I think yesterday was my last trip. Hit nimi with a buddy from 3-630 for the evening bite. Found the perch right away off of a sunken island in around 12 feet of water. Most of them were in that 8-9” range but I got five that were 10” for the pan. Didn’t mark anything shallower around the island or deeper. Wanted to find the bigger ones, but ran out of time to locate them, so just enjoyed the action where I was. The bigger fish came on minnows or waxies on small spoons or droppers. Handled over 25 perch and a few tiny gills. Lost a nice cat as well. Ice was great at 6-8” clear with 2+” of white, but it had the grey spook on it, with significant water and slush in all areas. Shoreline held strong, but it’s hard to tell how it really was because of the packed down slush from the traffic. Spudding this time of year is deceiving because of the soft white on top, but there was still great ice under it. Here are a few pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome camera work !


----------



## Trouthunter

bobberbucket said:


> Great pictures & report!
> 
> Great point about the anchors I had mine come loose yesterday same scenario melting I forgot all about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


second time out with the new to me flip over Clam and with that wind yesterday on a Lake Erie harbor, I need to outfit it with some anchors. Moved it 6”-9” with me sitting on it.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Great time on the ice today. The syndicate never fails to entertain. Caught some fish, had some laughs, perfect weather. The moments we live for. There’s no surprise it’s coming to an end. Always sad. Planning on hitting the night bite after work tomorrow and be on something somewhere Sunday. Last tournament is next weekend, obviously not looking good but their weather is cooler than here so ya never know. If it’s a no goal I’m gonna finish out the season at Chautauqua. Go get them while you can!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Mud lake.





































Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice fiends! - 21 out there to start things off. Should be nice an crunchy out there I imagine we didn’t loose much last night. Fishing today should be pretty good barometer is 30.43 and the south wind is nonexistent at 0mph at the moment. Be a really good day to get out for those wanting to make possibly their last trip of the season.

Not sure what Saturday and Sunday are going to do to the ice situation it may be over it may not. I see it’s going to get pretty warm but I also see it going back down to 16 on Monday night! 

There’s a real possibility that ice fishing continues in limited areas after the weekend. I hope that possibility becomes a reality. 

Yesterday was awesome out on the hardwater with some of the syndicate! Even though it was tough fishing the weather was amazing we strolled all over the lake with the sunshine just beaming it was almost like being at the beach.  My kinda icy beach anyway blue skies sunshine excellent fish whistles playing my favorite tune  . Good times!

Im done until Monday today is my youngest sons birthday so I’ll be doing family stuff all weekend. If there’s still any bergs to ride come Monday I’ll take a good hard look at them before I hop on.

If your headed out today please remember to keep an eye on conditions as they change around you. SPUDS, SPIKES,PICKS & ROPE is a must!

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks! 

STAY FROZEN BABY STAY FROZEN


----------



## King-Fish

Made the drive and getting on some ice today! Meeting up with another OGF member to have some fun and try our luck and I’m for sure learn quite a few things. If’n I catch anything or not will have a report later on this evening after the drive back home. Can’t say enough and give thanks to those who have helped me with tips or letting me tag along this first ice season. It’s been great and caught a lot of fish and learned a lot. Hopefully today’s not last time out for the year but if it was it’s been a blast!


----------



## bobberbucket

Trouthunter said:


> second time out with the new to me flip over Clam and with that wind yesterday on a Lake Erie harbor, I need to outfit it with some anchors. Moved it 6”-9” with me sitting on it.







The guys video is a little overly explanatory but it looks like a good easy do it yourself anchor concept for a flip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

King-Fish said:


> Made the drive and getting on some ice today! Meeting up with another OGF member to have some fun and try our luck and I’m for sure learn quite a few things. If’n I catch anything or not will have a report later on this evening after the drive back home. Can’t say enough and give thanks to those who have helped me with tips or letting me tag along this first ice season. It’s been great and caught a lot of fish and learned a lot. Hopefully today’s not last time out for the year but if it was it’s been a blast!


Y’all smack them up! . I hope you brought mace cause he’s for sure gonna try an touch you.   

If he shows up with lipstick on look out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Got me worried now. You vouched for him. I should’ve known better


----------



## bobberbucket

King-Fish said:


> Got me worried now. You vouched for him. I should’ve known better


If it helps he prolly has pizza too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Fat guys always like pizza lol


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 465030
> 
> 
> Good morning ice fiends! - 21 out there to start things off. Should be nice an crunchy out there I imagine we didn’t loose much last night. Fishing today should be pretty good barometer is 30.43 and the south wind is nonexistent at 0mph at the moment. Be a really good day to get out for those wanting to make possibly their last trip of the season.
> 
> Not sure what Saturday and Sunday are going to do to the ice situation it may be over it may not. I see it’s going to get pretty warm but I also see it going back down to 16 on Monday night!
> 
> There’s a real possibility that ice fishing continues in limited areas after the weekend. I hope that possibility becomes a reality.
> 
> Yesterday was awesome out on the hardwater with some of the syndicate! Even though it was tough fishing the weather was amazing we strolled all over the lake with the sunshine just beaming it was almost like being at the beach.  My kinda icy beach anyway blue skies sunshine excellent fish whistles playing my favorite tune  . Good times!
> 
> Im done until Monday today is my youngest sons birthday so I’ll be doing family stuff all weekend. If there’s still any bergs to ride come Monday I’ll take a good hard look at them before I hop on.
> 
> If your headed out today please remember to keep an eye on conditions as they change around you. SPUDS, SPIKES,PICKS & ROPE is a must!
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!
> 
> STAY FROZEN BABY STAY FROZEN


Happy Birthday to the little guy and enjoy the day.


----------



## Kenlow1

dlancy-the pic of the blue sky (after pic of the 5-perch) is unbelievable! I would get that blown up and have framed for the man cave. Don’t get many chances to get a photo like that.


----------



## Muddy

I would tolerate a mildly uncomfortable touchy-feely ice shack experience if I got pizza with bacon on it at the end😍. Bacon pizza makes for a happy ending. Good luck guys and have fun out there while it lasts. Hopefully you get on them. It’s getting ready to be wet and muddy for the next month, I’m not looking forward to it.


----------



## kit carson

Morning all don't get much better than this









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Morning all don't get much better than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Your an animal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Your an animal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Kit may be more dedicated to the ice than you this year?????    

Is that possible????


----------



## Outasync

Jealous! Ill be hitting pymie in the morning. See how waterproof my new shanty is lol


----------



## RMK

I m most likely done. Got one last morning in today. Private waters. Ice at first spot was 3" of rotting white ice with 1.5" clear under it. Second spot 4" of white and 2 of good ice. It might have another morning in it but the edges were getting thin and chance or rain tonight. Thanks for all the tips and fish pics this year. Favorite bait of the season for me this year was a 1/32 vmc flash champ spoon. I managed to hold on to the same spoon all season and it was tied on and used on every trip. It caught bass, bluegill, crappie, perch, and saugeye. Usually tipped with waxworms. Sometimes with a crappie nibble. And the perch loved it with a minnow head. 


















And a couple more pics that I don't think made it on here yet.
































Don't forget your spuds!


----------



## bobberbucket

RMK said:


> I m most likely done. Got one last morning in today. Private waters. Ice at first spot was 3" of rotting white ice with 1.5" clear under it. Second spot 4" of white and 2 of good ice. It might have another morning in it but the edges were getting thin and chance or rain tonight. Thanks for all the tips and fish pics this year. Favorite bait of the season for me this year was a 1/32 vmc flash champ spoon. I managed to hold on to the same spoon all season and it was tied on and used on every trip. It caught bass, bluegill, crappie, perch, and saugeye. Usually tipped with waxworms. Sometimes with a crappie nibble. And the perch loved it with a minnow head.
> 
> View attachment 465050
> 
> View attachment 465051
> 
> 
> And a couple more pics that I don't think made it on here yet.
> View attachment 465052
> 
> View attachment 465053
> 
> View attachment 465054
> 
> View attachment 465055
> 
> Don't forget your spuds!


Great pictures!!! Especially the last one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassthumb

I enjoyed following the thread, from a guy who has never ice fished before. I feel bad for you enthusiasts, that ended awful abruptly and to not know when you will get to do it again, thats rough.


----------



## Outasync

I know its a long shot but i saw on iceshanty a guy left his showdown at the ramp at snodgrass on pymie.


----------



## BudIce

I fear I walked off the water for last time this season w a skunk, ice was a solid 7” but I can’t fish again until later next week. It wasn’t a productive season for me but enjoyed being out when I could. Good luck to those that can still fish the ice 🎣


----------



## King-Fish

Was a slow but good day fishing today with another OGF member at a northeast Ohio lake. Really really light bite all day. Caught a few small perch 5-7”. A warmouth ( my first). A couple keeper crappie about 9”. And quite a few nice sized red ears including four over 9” and a 9 1/2” and a 9 3/4”. Also other member caught a HOG of a bass at least 18” (didn’t measure but a monster) and FAT. Ice today was 8” still but cut like butter with the auger it’s getting soft. Thanks today to ogf’er fish2win for the fishing tips and tutorial on several different rods and using a spring bobber for first time. Really appreciate it! Learned a lot. Gonna go out one more time tomorrow morning at a upground reservoir close to home and then putting stuff away for the season.


----------



## Skivvyskiv

The ice was pretty good at old st park and mud lake. Mud lake shore ain't looking good tho





































Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

bobberbucket said:


> The guys video is a little overly explanatory but it looks like a good easy do it yourself anchor concept for a flip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been watching videos about tricking’ your trap and just started with the ideas on what I need. Thinking ice season is over and I’ve spent more than I planned on. Have all summer/fall to get ‘r’ done.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning hardwater fanatics! Dreadfully warm 41 out there this morning! .

I didn’t get much if any rain at my house last night so that’s good. I see a line of showers on it’s way from the west though hoping it’s not too heavy. 

Fishing might be pretty decent for those headed out today. South wind is a little stiff at 11mph the barometer is sitting at 29.93 an it’s on the move ahead of the front.

I’ve got March ice on my mind and we’re so so so close!  

As long as this rain today and tomorrow doesn’t do too much damage I fully intend to be drilling March ice Monday morning! Anyone whose ever fished March ice knows why I’m soooooo Excited!  It can be some really memorable fishing!  I see the cold nights returning next week low teens and 20s at lest 8 nights projected below freezing.

Looks like we will still be fighting a loosing battle with high daytime temperatures in the 40-50 degree range. But those cold nights and no rain will make for a very slow thaw. 

Given the amount of ice still out there right now it’s safe to say the boyz won’t be busting the boats out for a couple weeks here in NEO. Maybe you’ll catch a bass boat in on the north side of long lake if the channel opens up but that’s probably the only place your gonna see a boat anytime soon around neo.

Those who are still fishing please remember your conditions are not gonna be predictable or stable from here on out. Please pay attention to the conditions around you out there as they change & please take the time to plan your trips including backup plans for exit should things turn unfavorable while your out.

I find it’s almost never a problem getting on the late Ice most often disaster strikes when walking off either due to deteriorating conditions or careless overconfidence.

SPUDS, SPIKES ,PICKS & ROPE. Are a must have!

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!

MARCH ICE!


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> The ice was pretty good at old st park and mud lake. Mud lake shore ain't looking good tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


I have this reoccurring nightmare where I die and reincarnate as a crappie only to end up in the skivvy death sled! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Sound advise for sure now.. I almost goofed up ,my fishing license expired yesterday, have to make a stop today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

snag said:


> Sound advise for sure now.. I almost goofed up ,my fishing license expired yesterday, have to make a stop today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude buy a 10 year ro something why forget every year anymore


----------



## snag

set-the-drag said:


> Dude buy a 10 year ro something why forget every year anymore


Nah , in our family I probably won’t be around in ten years. I’ll just get it a year at a time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> Nah , in our family I probably won’t be around in ten years. I’ll just get it a year at a time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always say what if I die and don’t get my money’s worth .  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman

bobberbucket said:


> I always say what if I die and don’t get my money’s worth .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Way I look at it BB is, one day of fishing, ice or open water makes it worth it. I Bought a lifetime and I'm 77


----------



## set-the-drag

snag said:


> Nah , in our family I probably won’t be around in ten years. I’ll just get it a year at a time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh don't say that you got time before you go to the big lake in the sky


----------



## snag

Hope so I’d like to be around for many more fishing seasons. Buying a year at a time gets me back in a bait to buy some more goodies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill

At Old State, good solid ice still, unfortunately, fish have lockjaw right now. Camera showing their around though. Guys behind me not doing good. Maybe pick up later. No snowmobile or quads yet.


----------



## bobberbucket

guppygill said:


> At Old State, good solid ice still, unfortunately, fish have lockjaw right now. Camera showing their around though. Guys behind me not doing good. Maybe pick up later. No snowmobile or quads yet.
> 
> View attachment 465138
> 
> View attachment 465139


 Get um! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill

bobberbucket said:


> Get um!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There on, LOL


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

guppygill said:


> At Old State, good solid ice still, unfortunately, fish have lockjaw right now. Camera showing their around though. Guys behind me not doing good. Maybe pick up later. No snowmobile or quads yet.
> 
> View attachment 465138
> 
> View attachment 465139


Need me to come show y’all how it’s done out there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill

No help needed when Lake Erie perch are coming up through the holes, LOL


----------



## Beepum19

Got out to a local lake this morning. Crappie and gills were biting. Buckshot with maggot. Ended with 52 keepers. Shore ice was bad but everywhere else was sound. Lots of water on top. Only seen one other guy fish near the boat ramp. Other than that just us today. . Good luck and be safe


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’ll be osp bound shortly for a bit of evening/dark fishin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKAbigchief

Got on a private pond this morning that still had decent ice. The bite was on from 7:30 to 10 but then absolutely died. Got a nice mess a fish though. Probably last trip for me


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob

Took my sister in law out for my last hurrah yesterday evening, not a ton of action but half a dozen crappie and some cats...her first fish just happened to be a stud of a papermouth 15 inches on the nose.









Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Not much going on at Springfield last night. The ice was in great shape
















Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Top of the mornin ladies! It’s go time! Headed to the promised land of slabbies. Hoping to get some fish on film today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning friends of the freeze! - muggy an 37 out there with the wind pretty light ESE at 7mph. Barometer is at 30.08 very slowly rising.

Things may start off a little slow this morning for those headed out but I think the fish will warm up with the temperature.

After tonight we will start 7 strait nights below freezing 1 night of teens (16). & 6 in the 20s!!!! 

I don’t see any rain after tonight so it’s ICE DANCE ICE DANCE ICE DANCE !  .

Cant wait for Monday day one of March ice! It’s gonna be epic!

Really been enjoying all the ice fishing porn and reports still coming in. Great Thank you everyone who’s been sharing!

For those headed out please remember your SPUDS, SPIKES,PICKS & ROPE! Remember things change fast on the late ice stay vigilant in monitoring conditions around you. Have a plan work your plan. in case things don’t go as planned have a backup or two.

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs and lips on hooks! 

STAY FROZEN


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Top of the mornin ladies! It’s go time! Headed to the promised land of slabbies. Hoping to get some fish on film today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Shoot us a thickness when you get out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

Trouthunter said:


> Been watching videos about tricking’ your trap and just started with the ideas on what I need. Thinking ice season is over and I’ve spent more than I planned on. Have all summer/fall to get ‘r’ done.


I watched that video before picking up the flip over thinking I should do that, but usually I don’t go out when it’s windy. Only having this Clam for four days and still working full time, got to make up my own list on tricking’ my Clam. Had it not been for the slick ice, I don’t think it would have moved much with some snow cover on the ice like a couple days before.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sitting on 7” of ice, it varies from 5.5-8” out here. Definitely soft ice no question. The bite this morning was INSANE! Late ice with this system coming thru and it was ON! Within 5 mins I had 5 crappies. Up to around 40 crappies and 10 gills now. Been at it about 3 hours and the last hour has been slow. Gills 4-8” and the crappies are 7-14” with most being over 10” got a lot on film and I’m excited to work on this video. Game plan is the have a PA video, OH video, and a NY video next weekend. All to come out soon. Here’s some porn!!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sitting on 7” of ice, it varies from 5.5-8” out here. Definitely soft ice no question. The bite this morning was INSANE! Late ice with this system coming thru and it was ON! Within 5 mins I had 5 crappies. Up to around 40 crappies and 10 gills now. Been at it about 3 hours and the last hour has been slow. Gills 4-8” and the crappies are 7-14” with most being over 10” got a lot on film and I’m excited to work on this video. Game plan is the have a PA video, OH video, and a NY video next weekend. All to come out soon. Here’s some porn!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sitting on 7” of ice, it varies from 5.5-8” out here. Definitely soft ice no question. The bite this morning was INSANE! Late ice with this system coming thru and it was ON! Within 5 mins I had 5 crappies. Up to around 40 crappies and 10 gills now. Been at it about 3 hours and the last hour has been slow. Gills 4-8” and the crappies are 7-14” with most being over 10” got a lot on film and I’m excited to work on this video. Game plan is the have a PA video, OH video, and a NY video next weekend. All to come out soon. Here’s some porn!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good IHD!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

We threw it down out there today! Well over 150 fish caught between 4 of us. That includes only like 15 dink perch. Easily 100+ crappies. Ice was solid... away from shore. I think we all got wet feet coming off. The last 15 feet of ice at the shore was trashed from the rain. Bust thru pretty easy, but that’s the way she goes! Bring on more cold!! Next weekend will be more than likely the last hoorah, ohio waters? Maybe. If not then it’ll be Chautauqua. The lady will sure be happy it’s over I’ll tell you that much. Little does she know Lake Erie shore walleyes and inland lake bobber fishing crappies is soon to follow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

waited till the rain quit today and went down and checked 2 spots i fish on plx. did not like the shoreline at all, and around the boat dock looked spooky. so its a done deal, my stuff is put away till next season because i have no desire to join the polor bear club. i can wait a few weeks and give em hell with the long rod


----------



## crappieboo420

everyone come have a last hurrah at Springfield. ice was great when I left a was spudding the lake and it was a good 8 spuds before I gave up. A lot of water on the spring field side so come on to lakemore...


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buddies! - Dreadfully warm 39 out there to kick off the 1st day of MARCH ICE FISHING ! Wind is a little breezy WNW at 13 mph hopefully it settles down a touch. The barometer is 29.84 not terrible it could be a fairly decent morning out there. 

I’m totally stoked for today! It’s been awhile since I’ve put boots on March ice  I’m all loaded up & will be hitting the water early. Looking to make some good memories today! Hopefully some fish wanna play out there.  I’m stepping out of my usual zone in honor of this LONG AWAITED MARCH ICE  Today’s gonna be an adventure. 

Conditions for the foreseeable future are gonna be very different everywhere you go. some places will be busting up some will be hanging tough. Plan your trips with backup plans and pre scout heavily. 

It’s wise Enter and Exit the ice in the daylight you need really to clearly see where your walking this time of year. 

As ALWAYS SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS & ROPE! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks! 


#ICELIFE

,












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> everyone come have a last hurrah at Springfield. ice was great when I left a was spudding the lake and it was a good 8 spuds before I gave up. A lot of water on the spring field side so come on to lakemore...


Keep us updated on it I may come over there one day this week an ride a berg!  I didn’t get to catch up with ya  once out there this winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Had to build us a bridge to get here but I am out with [mention]kit carson [/mention] and we are thoroughly enjoying 5-7 “ inches of march ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Had to build us a bridge to get here but I am out with [mention]kit carson [/mention] and we are thoroughly enjoying 5-7 “ inches of march ice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> The true ice outlaws!!!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Had to build us a bridge to get here but I am out with [mention]kit carson [/mention] and we are thoroughly enjoying 5-7 “ inches of march ice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice start for the day. The orange foliage in the background is a dead give away of where you're at,Disney World!! Say hi to Goofey. Stay safe and enjoy,the next 5 mornings are all below freezing,you lucky dawg's!!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Kit...I hope you didn't throw your beard away! I could use that to make clouser minnow jigs. 😂


----------



## kit carson

Sorry Adam just tucked down my Hoodia, very slim chance that the beard is coming off!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> We threw it down out there today! Well over 150 fish caught between 4 of us. That includes only like 15 dink perch. Easily 100+ crappies. Ice was solid... away from shore. I think we all got wet feet coming off. The last 15 feet of ice at the shore was trashed from the rain. Bust thru pretty easy, but that’s the way she goes! Bring on more cold!! Next weekend will be more than likely the last hoorah, ohio waters? Maybe. If not then it’ll be Chautauqua. The lady will sure be happy it’s over I’ll tell you that much. Little does she know Lake Erie shore walleyes and inland lake bobber fishing crappies is soon to follow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanted to add some clarity to what IHD posted. Of the 4 of us, not all of us go wet. I walked off with out getting wet feet, but I watch him pace back and forth for 15 minutes trying to make a plan on how to enter the 6in deep water to get to shore. And I wish I could have gotten a video of his speed walking/running off the ice so he didn't break through. picture a combination of Ben Roethlisberger and shaq trying to run while dragging 200lbs.

Ice was good except for all the bad spots. with the current of the water draining off the ice and clear ice, there were main drain holes that you couldn't see. I felt safe, my friends who were also out there were safe, but the ice was far from early february safe. There was a reason we were 5 of the 7 shanties on the lake. 

And I also want to call out the POS who decided to leave his flopping fish on the ice. I was a real dick move. 

One last thing, with the snow melted, over all, the trash issue out there was minor. picked up a few vibrato packages left at shallow holes and there was a car mat frozen in the ice on some shady ice, so we left it.


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> I wanted to add some clarity to what IHD posted. Of the 4 of us, not all of us go wet. I walked off with out getting wet feet, but I watch him pace back and forth for 15 minutes trying to make a plan on how to enter the 6in deep water to get to shore. And I wish I could have gotten a video of his speed walking/running off the ice so he didn't break through. picture a combination of Ben Roethlisberger and shaq trying to run while dragging 200lbs.
> 
> Ice was good except for all the bad spots. with the current of the water draining off the ice and clear ice, there were main drain holes that you couldn't see. I felt safe, my friends who were also out there were safe, but the ice was far from early february safe. There was a reason we were 5 of the 7 shanties on the lake.
> 
> And I also want to call out the POS who decided to leave his flopping fish on the ice. I was a real dick move.
> 
> One last thing, with the snow melted, over all, the trash issue out there was minor. picked up a few vibrato packages left at shallow holes and there was a car mat frozen in the ice on some shady ice, so we left it.


Thanks for leaving us enough shore ice to bridge out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> I wanted to add some clarity to what IHD posted. Of the 4 of us, not all of us go wet. I walked off with out getting wet feet, but I watch him pace back and forth for 15 minutes trying to make a plan on how to enter the 6in deep water to get to shore. And I wish I could have gotten a video of his speed walking/running off the ice so he didn't break through. picture a combination of Ben Roethlisberger and shaq trying to run while dragging 200lbs.
> 
> Ice was good except for all the bad spots. with the current of the water draining off the ice and clear ice, there were main drain holes that you couldn't see. I felt safe, my friends who were also out there were safe, but the ice was far from early february safe. There was a reason we were 5 of the 7 shanties on the lake.
> 
> And I also want to call out the POS who decided to leave his flopping fish on the ice. I was a real dick move.
> 
> One last thing, with the snow melted, over all, the trash issue out there was minor. picked up a few vibrato packages left at shallow holes and there was a car mat frozen in the ice on some shady ice, so we left it.


You’re in muck boots! Of course your feet are dry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You’re in muck boots! Of course your feet are dry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your not supposed to wear Crocs on the ice.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> Your not supposed to wear Crocs on the ice.


Those are for my ride there and ride home. I was in shorts all day yesterday tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You’re in muck boots! Of course your feet are dry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


for a supposed ice pro, you have questionable ice boots. and muck boots didn't save me, having ice knowledge and experience is paramount. And I am pretty sure Kit's feet stayed dry as well....


----------



## kit carson

Yes they did, let's hope that continues today.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

kit carson said:


> Yes they did, let's hope that continues today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


There is an old Indian saying that goes something like " Wise indian last on bad ice and first off"


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> for a supposed ice pro, you have questionable ice boots. and muck boots didn't save me, having ice knowledge and experience is paramount. And I am pretty sure Kit's feet stayed dry as well....


It was a foot of water. No one needed saved from anything. I was just looking for my best chance of not getting a wet foot is all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> It was a foot of water. No one needed saved from anything. I was just looking for my best chance of not getting a wet foot is all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't go getting all sensitive on me. I had to watch you sit on the juice and out fish me 5-1 or better and didn't say anything. And you did have to ask how deep the water was about 10 times. you are 6'5". I told you you would be ok.


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> Don't go getting all sensitive on me. I had to watch you sit on the juice and out fish me 5-1 or better and didn't say anything. And you did have to ask how deep the water was about 10 times. you are 6'5". I told you you would be ok.


He should’ve just listen to you because you were totally right. I’m 6’1” and I just personally verified exactly how deep it is & cold it is. 

It’s waist deep and very cold.


----------



## cement569

sounds like you took the polor plunge dave, ill bet that wind and sun chewed up the shorelines today. glad you made it out ok. by the way.....what was the pukker factor on that one?


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> sounds like you took the polor plunge dave, ill bet that wind and sun chewed up the shorelines today. glad you made it out ok. by the way.....what was the pukker factor on that one?


No plunge just some wet legs no pucker factor it was just aggravating because I was spitting distance from shore. 


That first 15 feet was bad news After that it’s all good in the hood except the barely visible holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Actually the ice didn’t even break the berg that I was standing on sank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

good to hear you didnt go for a swim, if you plan on going again....be very careful


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> good to hear you didnt go for a swim, if you plan on going again....be very careful


Ill probably leave that lake alone for another 7 years Headed to another lake with hopefully better shore ice tomorrow . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Had to get creative anchoring today as the wind ripped all day long. Fishing started off hot but once get got bright and that sun popped out the crappie were gone. Nothing but small perch after that. 

The wet feet were a small price to pay for the fun adventure we had today! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Actually the ice didn’t even break the berg that I was standing on sank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The real question everyone wants to know. Did Kit get off with being dry????????????


----------



## kit carson

Yeah I made it for the most part, I fell off the planks right at Shoreline, ended with a soaked pair of gloves. All good, be back trying to find some fishable ice tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good stuff guys!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice fans! It’s an awesome 19 degrees out there to start of day 2 of March ice! It’s looking pretty darn fishy out there to boot. Barometer is sitting at 30.04 NNW wind 7 mph ain’t too bad. 

I plan on hitting the hardwater later this morning likely with some of the of them wild syndicate boys. Hopefully I’ll make smarter exit choices than yesterday but then again we weren’t left with many choices lol. Either way I knew there’s was a reason I got two pairs of Arctic pro ice mucks.  Hopefully we find a good berg to ride today & some fish wanna play .

Hope everyone headed out on the hardwater today has a safe enjoyable outing. I hope they are toting the necessities SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS. & ROPE! 

Pay attention to conditions as things warm up today. It may be nice an tight if you head out this morning with the low temps but it could start getting shaky this afternoon. Multiple exit strategy is the best insurance for dry legs. 

We only really had one exit point in mind yesterday that was a bad gamble and it cost some wet gloves & boots an mild embarrassment as there were a few spectators in the lot watched us try to get off. 

When [mention]kit carson [/mention] hit the beach yesterday one of them concerned spectators hopped out of his car and said something like “sir are you alright” Kit had the best reply ever without missing a beat he says “ Hell yes we do this stuff all the time” 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dryness & Lips on hooks! 



FREEZE BABY FREEZE 


,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Carry 2 xl HD black garbage bags and duct tape and when you're getting close to exiting the ice sit on your bucket and put them bags on with duct tape holding them on at the ankles and at the top.Well worth the effort for them shallow exits off the ice. Stay safe and enjoy.


----------



## bobberbucket

I should mention that just as [mention]johnboy111711 [/mention] said I was also very pleasantly surprised at the minimal trash on the Ice given the amount of ice fishing that took place there. 

Did see a few areas where losers sunk the trash under the ice. I hope their ears were on fire yesterday cause we gave them a good cussing! 

We did run across some good lures and jigs out there turns out ice fisherman loose a lot of stuff.. if it wouldn’t have been so windy I could have walked around to all the old camps tackle shopping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Carry 2 xl HD black garbage bags and duct tape and when you're getting close to exiting the ice sit on your bucket and put them bags on with duct tape holding them on at the ankles and at the top.Well worth the effort for them shallow exits off the ice. Stay safe and enjoy.


Funny you say that I had my waders in the truck in the original plan was for me to put my waders on & ferry everything out. If we weren’t able to plank. I told Kit afterwards I wish I would’ve had my waders we would’ve had no trouble getting off but they were in the backseat of the truck.🥲


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Pro tip: A XL jet sled will float open water with 200+ lbs of gear loaded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning ice fans! It’s an awesome 19 degrees out there to start of day 2 of March ice! It’s looking pretty darn fishy out there to boot. Barometer is sitting at 30.04 NNW wind 7 mph ain’t too bad.
> 
> I plan on hitting the hardwater later this morning likely with some of the of them wild syndicate boys. Hopefully I’ll make smarter exit choices than yesterday but then again we weren’t left with many choices lol. Either way I knew there’s was a reason I got two pairs of Arctic pro ice mucks.  Hopefully we find a good berg to ride today & some fish wanna play .
> 
> Hope everyone headed out on the hardwater today has a safe enjoyable outing. I hope they are toting the necessities SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS. & ROPE!
> 
> Pay attention to conditions as things warm up today. It may be nice an tight if you head out this morning with the low temps but it could start getting shaky this afternoon. Multiple exit strategy is the best insurance for dry legs.
> 
> We only really had one exit point in mind yesterday that was a bad gamble and it cost some wet gloves & boots an mild embarrassment as there were a few spectators in the lot watched us try to get off.
> 
> When [mention]kit carson [/mention] hit the beach yesterday one of them concerned spectators hopped out of his car and said something like “sir are you alright” Kit had the best reply ever without missing a beat he says “ Hell yes we do this stuff all the time”
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dryness & Lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> 
> FREEZE BABY FREEZE
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got on some nice fish yesterday. Hope you get on some more today. Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## miked913

bobberbucket said:


> Pro tip: A XL jet sled will float open water with 200+ lbs of gear loaded.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should have gotten in to see if it'll float 250 lbs??

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> You should have gotten in to see if it'll float 250 lbs??
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


If I get an unwanted do over that’s happening. I think I might bring a paddle with me today. 

I did ride that jet sled for about 75 yards on top of the gear yesterday the wind had it trying to run me over on the way in so I jumped on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Getting that ice tan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> Getting that ice tan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gettem J


----------



## Muddy

A jet sled will float an average size human being. They aren’t very stable though. You can also stick a hose in it during the summer and turn it into jacuzzi.


----------



## johnboy111711

kit carson said:


> Yeah I made it for the most part, I fell off the planks right at Shoreline, ended with a soaked pair of gloves. All good, be back trying to find some fishable ice tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Kit, I'm glad you are two for two staying dry! you must be the wise Indian!


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Getting that ice tan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks a little crowded! Y'all fishing the same ice float i see hope you don't drift to far away


----------



## kit carson

Just a old hippy, we don't like getting wet, lol 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Looks a little crowded! Y'all fishing the same ice float i see hope you don't drift to far away


He’s with the crew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Having a ball with the ice thugs. Killing the lite bit on these F2W rods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Having a ball with the ice thugs. Killing the lite bit on these my F2W rods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't believe the new rod isn't pink....


----------



## Bprice1031

Don't let Brad see you keep those beautiful redears!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Can't believe the new rod isn't pink....


It’s a demo I’m just giving my expert opinion on it. And Brad 6 feet away from me so he knows what I’m up to I’ve been feeding dinks to the bird


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> It’s a demo I’m just giving my expert opinion on it. And Brad 6 feet away from me so man I’ve always he knows what I’m up to you I’ve been feeding links to the bird
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, you going to put an order in for one if it's pink?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> So, you going to put an order in for one if it's pink?


Negative my personal line has a lot more feel in the rod tip it’s super fast . But this this particular rod is great with plenty of backbone and has enough sensitivity to both feel and see a bite. But I’m partial to the BB style. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Who's making rhese prototypes


----------



## TheKing

The fins appear to be quite a bit different between those two gills. Maybe it's shadows.


----------



## bobberbucket

TheKing said:


> The fins appear to be quite a bit different between those two gills. Maybe it's shadows.


Looks Pretty webbed together on the one. I think it’s the shadow off my suit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing

bobberbucket said:


> Looks Pretty webbed together on the one. I think it’s the shadow off my suit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the photos. They're awesome !


----------



## bobberbucket

TheKing said:


> Thanks for the photos. They're awesome !


Thanks , Wish I would’ve taken more our days on the ice are numbered until December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

yep, already looking to the fall for the new ice fishing thread and buckeye football. your right about numbered days, they are saying 50,s and 60,s next week. hopeing to be out next weekend gettin after ice out crappie and gills


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

You should of come.oit and fished today Dennis, not often I get up in your neck of the woods!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> yep, already looking to the fall for the new ice fishing thread and buckeye football. your right about numbered days, they are saying 50,s and 60,s next week. hopeing to be out next weekend gettin after ice out crappie and gills


was hoping you’d stroll by with the dog today. We were in the neighborhood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> You should of come.oit and fished today Dennis, not often I get up in your neck of the woods!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Beat me to it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Nice bunch of fish 🐟 today Dave. Hope you get out and put up some more fish 🐟 porn tomorrow. Definitely one of the highlights of the day.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Nice bunch of fish  today Dave. Hope you get out and put up some more fish  porn tomorrow. Definitely on of the highlights of the day.


I’ve got adulting to do tomorrow....🥲 But I’ll be hunting a berg to ride Thursday for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

me and my puppy were out that way this morning but could not force myself to go home and get my gear back out, just oiled my auger blades up yesterday. those redears are a hoot to catch but they just cant lure my candy azz back on the ice. i alwas and will give em hell ice out. wished i could have fished with you kit as i havent seen you in many moons and dave i think i could have picked up some pointers from you


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> me and my puppy were out that way this morning but could not force myself to go home and get my gear back out, just oiled my auger blades up yesterday. those redears are a hoot to catch but they just cant lure my candy azz back on the ice. i alwas and will give em hell ice out. wished i could have fished with you kit as i havent seen you in many moons and dave i think i could have picked up some pointers from you


I’ll let go of one pointer. If you watch close I keep my beer in the bucket where it’s shady then pour it into a styrofoam cup lol  

I’m gonna try an catch some ice out bite before I become a slave to the company for a few months. I’d like to pitch some jigs with ya one of these days in the near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

This reminded me, I gotta go get some Gulp minnows and small jig heads. I'm pretty much out of the staples.


----------



## Fish2Win

Big thx to bobber for letting me have his fish today.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Big thx to bobber for letting me have his fish today.


I watched you give a half dozen keepers to that old man that followed you around for awhile . After I saw you racing the Herron for my dinks I knew it was only right to donate. 

Especially since I was catching fish with your rod with your jigs in a hole you drilled.  

Pretty sure you landed the stud of the day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I watched you give a half dozen keepers to that old man that followed you around for awhile . After I saw you racing the Herron for my dinks I knew it was only right to donate.
> 
> Especially since I was catching fish with your rod with your jigs in a hole you drilled.
> 
> Pretty sure you landed the stud of the day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You think he’d do that for me on tournament days?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice studs! - It’s a lovely 30 degrees out there ! Even though it’s gonna maybe get mid 50s today. Take a look at that forecast. Ice fishing shall go on! 4 very cold nights with daytime highs around freezing. 

In all reality it’s looking like ice season my be wrapping up Monday or Tuesday. We’ve had a good run this time so when it thaws out I won’t get too bummed about it. Oh who am I kidding I hates the thaw! 

Today looks very fishy for those in pursuit today. Barometer 30.02 ticking slowly upward wind is out of the SW at 8mph. I’ll bet they eat good today! 

Hopefully someone makes it out today and hits us with an ice report. I’m 100% stuck out of the game today.

It’s no time to be without your safety equipment. SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS,& ROPE with you everywhere you go! 

If your headed out it’s helpful to bring a plank the shore ice situations I’ve seen are ugly & uglier so pack a plank and put some thought into picking your spot. 


Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks! 

,


STAY FROZEN 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning ice studs! - It’s a lovely 30 degrees out there ! Even though it’s gonna maybe get mid 50s today. Take a look at that forecast. Ice fishing shall go on! 4 very cold nights with daytime highs around freezing.
> 
> In all reality it’s looking like ice season my be wrapping up Monday or Tuesday. We’ve had a good run this time so when it thaws out I won’t get too bummed about it. Oh who am I kidding I hates the thaw!
> 
> Today looks very fishy for those in pursuit today. Barometer 30.02 ticking slowly upward wind is out of the SW at 8mph. I’ll bet they eat good today!
> 
> Hopefully someone makes it out today and hits us with an ice report. I’m 100% stuck out of the game today.
> 
> It’s no time to be without your safety equipment. SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS,& ROPE with you everywhere you go!
> 
> If your headed out it’s helpful to bring a plank the shore ice situations I’ve seen are ugly & uglier so pack a plank and put some thought into picking your spot.
> 
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> STAY FROZEN
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey BB,you icer's ended up having a descent season of hard water. With the sun getting higher in the sky any March day spent on the ice around here is a bonus. Bet your family enjoyed those days out there with you but I'm thinking your dad is looking at Turkeyfoot G.C. today and do a little " hacking". Stay safe out there today for those of you that are going to give it a go.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB,you icer's ended up having a descent season of hard water. With the sun getting higher in the sky any March day spent on the ice around here is a bonus. Bet your family enjoyed those days out there with you but I'm thinking your dad is looking at Turkeyfoot G.C. today and do a little " hacking". Stay safe out there today for those of you that are going to give it a go.


It was definitely a great season! I feel very blessed to have been able to share my love of the hardwater with my family. I plotted all summer on getting my two oldest boys out in the shack together. That was the one thing I wanted the most out of this ice season. I’m beyond thrilled that it happened! 

And getting Dad out was a huge bonus! I never ever in a million years thought I’d hear him say he wanted to go. To the point I quit asking years ago so it was a shocker. And he likes it he would have went yesterday if I’d have asked. But I don’t feel comfortable taking him on the late stuff I don’t think he’s equipped to self rescue and he’s to fat for me to save.

Dad doesn’t care for Tfoot much but I know he’s eyeing his clubs! He’s probably thumbing through the pages of his golf course coupon book him and his golf buddies get all excited about lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I has been a good run for you ice guys this year and reading this thread and seeing the pics was a great way to pass these winter days. This thread is always a highlight for those winter days when I'm stuck at home. What little ice we did have down here is gone, the lakes, rivers and streams are flooded but it's time to hopefully get back out on the water again soon as the water recede.
My last day out was January 23rd before the ice and snow force us off the water. I'm getting my boat ready this week and hopefully we can get back at it next week. My wife is anxious to get me out of her way and out of the house. She can only handle so much of a good thing.
I look forward to your guys ice out crappie trips and everyone stay extra cautious fishing this late season ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> I has been a good run for you ice guys this year and reading this thread and seeing the pics was a great way to pass these winter days. This thread is always a highlight for those winter days when I'm stuck at home. What little ice we did have down here is gone, the lakes, rivers and streams are flooded but it's time to hopefully get back out on the water again soon as the water recede.
> My last day out was January 23rd before the ice and snow force us off the water. I'm getting my boat ready this week and hopefully we can get back at it next week. My wife is anxious to get me out of her way and out of the house. She can only handle so much of a good thing.
> I look forward to your guys ice out crappie trips and everyone stay extra cautious fishing this late season ice.


Looking forward to your 1st boat fishing report! 

I’ll be paying close attention to what colors and plastics y’all are throwing. I picked up a lot of fish with the red/chart tubes you mentioned last spring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> Looking forward to your 1st boat fishing report!
> 
> I’ll be paying close attention to what colors and plastics y’all are throwing. I picked up a lot of fish with the red/chart tubes you mentioned last spring.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crappie do seem to love those tube jigs early in the season. Red/chart is always a favorite. If the water is a little dingy black/chart is a good option and in dirty water I fish a little shallower.
I can't wait to get out of this house.


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> It was definitely a great season! I feel very blessed to have been able to share my love of the hardwater with my family. I plotted all summer on getting my two oldest boys out in the shack together. That was the one thing I wanted the most out of this ice season. I’m beyond thrilled that it happened!
> 
> And getting Dad out was a huge bonus! I never ever in a million years thought I’d hear him say he wanted to go. To the point I quit asking years ago so it was a shocker. And he likes it he would have went yesterday if I’d have asked. But I don’t feel comfortable taking him on the late stuff I don’t think he’s equipped to self rescue and he’s to fat for me to save.
> 
> Dad doesn’t care for Tfoot much but I know he’s eyeing his clubs! He’s probably thumbing through the pages of his golf course coupon book him and his golf buddies get all excited about lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If Pops needs some golf stuff, get a hold of me. I make the deals where I work. That applies to anyone else that might need golf stuff too.


----------



## Fish2Win

johnboy111711 said:


> If Pops needs some golf stuff, get a hold of me. I make the deals where I work. That applies to anyone else that might need golf stuff too.


Keep talking Johnny!! Whatcha got?? I’ll trade skeeter stumps for discounts


----------



## johnboy111711

Fish2Win said:


> Keep talking Johnny!! Whatcha got?? I’ll trade skeeter stumps for discounts


I work at the #1 used golf (and new) location in the US. (realistically, probably top 5?) send me a message or get my number from the syndicate. I see just about any and everything eventually.


----------



## joekacz

johnboy111711 said:


> I work at the #1 used golf (and new) location in the US. (realistically, probably top 5?) send me a message or get my number from the syndicate. I see just about any and everything eventually.


I can use a NEW and Better game.Whatcha you got?? LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> I can use a NEW and Better game.Whatcha you got?? LOL


Lmao! I’ve been waiting 7 hours for you to see that post!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Lmao! I’ve been waiting 7 hours for you to see that post!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you think that was funny wait until you see my fishing skills. OMG. LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> If you think that was funny wait until you see my fishing skills. OMG. LOL


Them big gills & red ears don’t stand a chance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Anyone make it out today?


----------



## crappieboo420

Good old Springfield is done for the year


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Guys, I'm glad you had a great ice season! Now the big fish time approaches!! I read a bunch of this thread this year and even though i went through the ice as a kid and had to ride my bike 2 miles home.....im thinking........


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeye Tom said:


> Guys, I'm glad you had a great ice season! Now the big fish time approaches!! I read a bunch of this thread this year and even though i went through the ice as a kid and had to ride my bike 2 miles home.....im thinking........


You might really enjoy it under the right conditions with the right guide.  You know what they say the first hits always free after that your hooked! 

Or in this case ending up with thousands of dollars in equipment you pray you get to use and if you do sometimes you get teased only 3 days or worse no season at all. 

An ice fisherman’s life is full of adventure and misery it’s as predictable as Ohio weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Good old Springfield is done for the year


Say it ain’t so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

crappieboo420 said:


> Good old Springfield is done for the year


What does Crappieboo get for the 6000 post in your thread Dave? 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> What does Crappieboo get for the 6000 post in your thread Dave?


I’m sure next time boo an I cross paths there will be something passed around! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Pymatuming was completely iced over still at 5pm this evening. It looked doable actually. I'm done tho. Getting my boat ready for some pre spawn fun now


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I do believe they have been fishing pymy still


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Kit I could possibly be down for that sat instead of chatauqua. Either works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Yep using the docks to get on. Lots of pressure cracks


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buddies!  Yeehaw it’s 32 out there and that’s as warm as it’s gonna be today!  I’m loving This it’s gonna get down around 20 tonight and then the next two nights in the teens! 

I’d say we’re walking on water until Monday/Tuesday then things start to get mighty spring like. 

Things look great for chasing a bite today! Barometer sitting at 30.1 and slightly rising nearly holding steady & the wind is out of the north with a little sting to it at 7mph. Overcast No nasty sunshine to make them shy they are gonna fly up an eat today I can feel it! 

I’ll be out later this morning I’ll be sure to give an ice report and toss up some pictures if I happen to sneak a hook into one. 

Hopefully everyone headed out on the late ice is experienced or with someone who has the experience. And it’s certainly no time to be out without a SPUD BAR, SPIKES, PICKS & ROPE! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks! 

#ICELIFE

,











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Good luck, I’m jealous!


----------



## archerjay1

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning freeze buddies!  Yeehaw it’s 32 out there and that’s as warm as it’s gonna be today!  I’m loving This it’s gonna get down around 20 tonight and then the next two nights in the teens!
> 
> I’d say we’re walking on water until Monday/Tuesday then things start to get mighty spring like.
> 
> Things look great for chasing a bite today! Barometer sitting at 30.1 and slightly rising nearly holding steady & the wind is out of the north with a little sting to it at 7mph. Overcast No nasty sunshine to make them shy they are gonna fly up an eat today I can feel it!
> 
> I’ll be out later this morning I’ll be sure to give an ice report and toss up some pictures if I happen to sneak a hook into one.
> 
> Hopefully everyone headed out on the late ice is experienced or with someone who has the experience. And it’s certainly no time to be out without a SPUD BAR, SPIKES, PICKS & ROPE!
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!
> 
> #ICELIFE
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interested to hear if the ice is still good. I will be checking for updates. Thanks again for the report


----------



## set-the-drag

No offense to anyone on here but 60 degrees next week is looking mighty fine to me might have to sit outside naked


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> No offense to anyone on here but 60 degrees next week is looking mighty fine to me might have to sit outside naked


Careful your inbox is gonna be bumpin with tanning buddies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Been reading this thread all winter. Question..how is it staying that cold over your way? You down in a valley? Here in north West we will be 60 today. We were 30 this morning

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

ress said:


> Been reading this thread all winter. Question..how is it staying that cold over your way? You down in a valley? Here in north West we will be 60 today. We were 30 this morning
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Some of it has to do with elevation and some of it has to do with catching the cold air just right off the lake without precipitation. I think it’s really A LOT of luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Next 3 days high about freezing and lows in high teens to low 20’s in NE Ohio, especially snowbelt areas. Amazing at Lake St Clair, Canadian Side, where I usually fish, when border is open, still many ATV’s on the ice and catching perch like crazy! 

Also - always interesting, how what seems like a short distance can make such a big difference in weather/ice.


----------



## johnboy111711

joekacz said:


> I can use a NEW and Better game.Whatcha you got?? LOL


I can't help with a game, but I am pretty good at setting up people with clubs that can help their game!


----------



## joekacz

johnboy111711 said:


> I can't help with a game, but I am pretty good at setting up people with clubs that can help their game!


Thanks for your offer.Still not allowed to BLT,(bend ,lift or twist,) from back surgery.Right now still try to find out when I'm gonna be allowed to drive.Gotta spring date for some gill's and red ears with a couple of "cuties",hopefully I can full fill that.When I start to swing the club again I will definitely contact you. Thank's


----------



## johnboy111711

joekacz said:


> Thanks for your offer.Still not allowed to BLT,(bend ,lift or twist,) from back surgery.Right now still try to find out when I'm gonna be allowed to drive.Gotta spring date for some gill's and red ears with a couple of "cuties",hopefully I can full fill that.When I start to swing the club again I will definitely contact you. Thank's


I have a few customers who had back surgery this year and are going through the same thing. So I am totally equiped to deal with those issues!


----------



## joekacz

johnboy111711 said:


> I have a few customers who had back surgery this year and are going through the same thing. So I am totally equiped to deal with those issues!


Thanks again. Hopefully none of them had the same surgery that I had because this SUCK'S!!!


----------



## johnboy111711

joekacz said:


> Thanks again. Hopefully none of them had the same surgery that I had because this SUCK'S!!!


A couple had disc surgery and a couple had fusion surgery. All have been doing well so far!


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Careful your inbox is gonna be bumpin with tanning buddies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you're talking bout a party


----------



## set-the-drag

Holy hell! Working lakefront in Euclid and the wind is HONKING off the lake sound like a nader hitting this house


----------



## bobberbucket

Setup fishing in neo on 5.5-6” The wind sucks it’s cold out there the bite sort of slow but I’m sticking a few.. Definitely spud bar territory I found ice variations from 3” or less up to 6.25” or so. 

Ice is nice and solid surprisingly not sloppy very firm several wacks of the spud bar and the temperatures should keep it that way until Monday-ish until then I’m going live it up

#icelife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Just watched Crappiebrad bring his 10th fish topside this year! Might be headed to the taxidermy this evening!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

Thats a BULL gill! he better let that one swim!


----------



## bobberbucket

Now he’s into the slabs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Hold on i need my magnifying glass


----------



## bobberbucket

Brad says it’s not a real fish O unless you got it on the tape! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Nice one Brad!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> Just watched Crappiebrad bring his 10th fish topside this year! Might be headed to the taxidermy this evening!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a eater to me


----------



## bobberbucket

Well boys it was fun out there today! 

Bite was a little slow but not terrible in 8fow fishing over some greenery that came up about 3ft off the bottom. 

Fish were thick In them weeds but wouldn’t bite deep. The active eating ones were suspended. 2-4 ft down they wanted the lightest smallest jigs you had. And they didn’t want a bunch of jiggin them big red ears would just eye the bait forever and sometimes just swim off. 

If they did take you had to set the hook before they blew it out or hope the sucked it up again. The mouths were so hard on the bigger ones a got broke off a couple times. 

I left the water little after 4. The angry hillbilly [mention]brad crappie [/mention] was still poking at them when I rolled out you know how them outlaws are. He wasn’t leaving until he had his first fish O. 

Wind was terrible it just swirled and swirled where we were and it had a bite to it. Ice was from 3-6” spudbar was very helpful. Open holes quickly iced over without the shack. 

We’re probably gonna make a little ice tonight with the temperatures.  

I wish winter was forever !

ICELIFE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

bobberbucket said:


> Brad says it’s not a real fish O unless you got it on the tape!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brad knows what’s up, pics or it didn’t happen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Great report Bobber! Wish Winter was forever too! We need to move to the Arctic... LOL


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> Well boys it was fun out there today!
> 
> Bite was a little slow but not terrible in 8fow fishing over some greenery that came up about 3ft off the bottom.
> 
> Fish were thick In them weeds but wouldn’t bite deep. The active eating ones were suspended. 2-4 ft down they wanted the lightest smallest jigs you had. And they didn’t want a bunch of jiggin them big red ears would just eye the bait forever and sometimes just swim off.
> 
> If they did take you had to set the hook before they blew it out or hope the sucked it up again. The mouths were so hard on the bigger ones a got broke off a couple times.
> 
> I left the water little after 4. The angry hillbilly [mention]brad crappie [/mention] was still poking at them when I rolled out you know how them outlaws are. He wasn’t leaving until he had his first fish O.
> 
> Wind was terrible it just swirled and swirled where we were and it had a bite to it. Ice was from 3-6” spudbar was very helpful. Open holes quickly iced over without the shack.
> 
> We’re probably gonna make a little ice tonight with the temperatures.
> 
> I wish winter was forever !
> 
> ICELIFE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a great spot IHD!! WHO SHOWED YOU that spot? Man I feel like johnboy, watching my spots get blown up on YouTube and the internet


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Sounds like a great spot IHD!! WHO SHOWED YOU that spot? Man I feel like johnboy, watching my spots get blown up on YouTube and the internet


I’m actually confused at the moment. Not sure what you’re talking about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Sounds like a great spot IHD!! WHO SHOWED YOU that spot? Man I feel like johnboy, watching my spots get blown up on YouTube and the internet


Easy Bernie it’s my spot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m actually confused at the moment. Not sure what you’re talking about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s got  envy right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> Great report Bobber! Wish Winter was forever too! We need to move to the Arctic... LOL


Agreed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Well boys it was fun out there today!
> 
> Bite was a little slow but not terrible in 8fow fishing over some greenery that came up about 3ft off the bottom.
> 
> Fish were thick In them weeds but wouldn’t bite deep. The active eating ones were suspended. 2-4 ft down they wanted the lightest smallest jigs you had. And they didn’t want a bunch of jiggin them big red ears would just eye the bait forever and sometimes just swim off.
> 
> If they did take you had to set the hook before they blew it out or hope the sucked it up again. The mouths were so hard on the bigger ones a got broke off a couple times.
> 
> I left the water little after 4. The angry hillbilly [mention]brad crappie [/mention] was still poking at them when I rolled out you know how them outlaws are. He wasn’t leaving until he had his first fish O.
> 
> Wind was terrible it just swirled and swirled where we were and it had a bite to it. Ice was from 3-6” spudbar was very helpful. Open holes quickly iced over without the shack.
> 
> We’re probably gonna make a little ice tonight with the temperatures.
> 
> I wish winter was forever !
> 
> ICELIFE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job getting on the fish again today BBD! Glad you got the angry hillbilly to put a smile on his face today. That really is kinda priceless!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Nice job getting on the fish again today BBD! Glad you got the angry hillbilly to put a smile on his face today. That really is kinda priceless!


Well he payed me, post dated check though hopefully he gets his reparations payment by 2030! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice fans ,outlaws, ice thugs & lot lurkers! - 18 out there this morning and I’m feeling it!  Looks like we’re still on with cold nights until Monday. I’m expecting fishable ice to be around until Tuesday then it might be over. 

Today looks pretty decent barometer is sitting 30.27 wnw wind at a very lite 4mph. I’ve got some stuff to take care of today but I’m hoping to get time to slide out on the water for a few hours. Hopefully I can make it happen.  

Safety is a top priority! Especially right now it’s unwise to be traipsing around any frozen waters without experience and first hand knowledge of that particular waterway. If you don’t know go with someone who does or don’t go at all. 

It’s no time to be fishing alone or without safety gear. what we have out there is very good ice in some places and just enough to get you killed in others. Take a BUDDY, SPUDBAR ,ROPE , PICKS, & Wear your SPIKES! 

Best of luck to to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks! 


Stay Frozen

,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Why did u leave me on the ice alone then??? Did not get a fish o either bite slowed down! Hard mouths on them 13in ears I usually use #2 hooks but I only had #4 yesterday!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Why did u leave me on the ice alone then??? Did not get a fish o either bite slowed down! Hard mouths on them 13in ears I usually use #2 hooks but I only had #4 yesterday!


That guy was watching you from the lot so I felt like you had plenty of company.  Plus I know what a great cold water swimmer you are. [mention]johnboy111711 [/mention] said you did the fastest backstroke in the Midwest at the marina! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> That guy was watching you from the lot so I felt like you had plenty of company.  Plus I know what a great cold water swimmer you are. [mention]johnboy111711 [/mention] said you did the fastest backstroke in the Midwest at the marina!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your right I was thinking Cj or ibj was watching!! They might of seen that I forgot to mention fish o golden shiner I caught!! I hope they didn’t see what I caught it on


----------



## johnboy111711

brad crappie said:


> Why did u leave me on the ice alone then??? Did not get a fish o either bite slowed down! Hard mouths on them 13in ears I usually use #2 hooks but I only had #4 yesterday!


brad,BB knew you would be ok alone because you have ended up in the water so many times I just though you were the original aquavu! part man part fish? maybe you are a Mer-man? at the very least you are an enigma. The fish side must be why you are so conservation oriented!


----------



## BudIce

I thought last Friday was my last day out, but was able to walk on and off safely today. Another skunk but a beautiful sunset and a bonus day on March ice. Today was definitely my last til December 🤞. Good luck to those that get out this weekend🎣


----------



## bobberbucket

BudIce said:


> I thought last Friday was my last day out, but was able to walk on and off safely today. Another skunk but a beautiful sunset and a bonus day on March ice. Today was definitely my last til December . Good luck to those that get out this weekend
> View attachment 465565


Good stuff & great picture! Glad you were able to get one more fix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning hardwater enthusiasts! - 27 out there feels pretty nice. I don’t think we made much ice last night but we didn’t lose any that’s for sure. Only gonna be mid 30s today with cold nights tonight & tomorrow. I should still have some ice to fish come Monday! 

Things look pretty good for those headed out today. Barometer is 30.25 an holding pretty steady. Wind is out of the NW at 8mph not too breezy but still a breeze I say if you land on them today they will bite.

It’s the weekend so I’m sure there will be some out getting their last fix on the hardwater. I’m looking forward to the reports as I’ll be stuck off the water with obligations until Monday. 

Hopefully those headed have a partner & have all their safety gear. 

Especially SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS & ROPE! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks! 

ICE ICE ICE

,











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning hardwater enthusiasts! - 27 out there feels pretty nice. I don’t think we made much ice last night but we didn’t lose any that’s for sure. Only gonna be mid 30s today with cold nights tonight & tomorrow. I should still have some ice to fish come Monday!
> 
> Things look pretty good for those headed out today. Barometer is 30.25 an holding pretty steady. Wind is out of the NW at 8mph not too breezy but still a breeze I say if you land on them today they will bite.
> 
> It’s the weekend so I’m sure there will be some out getting their last fix on the hardwater. I’m looking forward to the reports as I’ll be stuck off the water with obligations until Monday.
> 
> Hopefully those headed have a partner & have all their safety gear.
> 
> Especially SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS & ROPE!
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!
> 
> ICE ICE ICE
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There’s no question there’s still multiple places to fish today. Might have to do a little board walk to the main sheet or a little bobbing and weaving but as long as you have your spud you should be just fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

I fished old state park today. Ice was about 4" by the ranger house . It got really soft after noon.






























Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> I fished old state park today. Ice was about 4" by the ranger house . It got really soft after noon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


 Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

My winter catch:


----------



## cement569

nice catch, what were you using and how deep of water?


----------



## fastwater

cement569 said:


> nice catch, what were you using and how deep of water?


Usin hotdogs off the grill.
Fishin location...Pool in the backyard...depth 5'.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning solidified liquid fishers! -  It’s a glorious 19 degrees out there probably made a little back last night. Just enough to insure that I’ll be able to find a berg to ride Monday !. Going back down to 19 again tonight things look good for a couple more days of ice fishing!

I’m sure there will be a few out taking their last shot at the hardwater today. Fishing should be alright barometer at 30.27 wind is barley out of the east at 1mph. 

Hopefully everyone has a safe enjoyable time out there. I’m sure the cold left some deception out there that can and will eat you up! SPUD,SPUD SPUD if you wanna stay dry. 

It would be very unwise to head out without SPUDS, SPIKES,PICKS, ROPE! 


Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks! 


Stay Frozen 

, 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

When I left for work this am the black river had skim ice all the way back across it, and has been open and flowing for almost 2 weeks. 1 last cold blast to keep the fat lady away for another couple days, good luck!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## set-the-drag

I wanna feesh today


----------



## JBayer

Finally did the march ice thing! Fish were pretty fired up; but it wasnt on fire either. Puppet minnow among various spoons. No bait!


----------



## JBayer

Getting bad out there; had a good season this year though. Learned alot.


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Did anybody see anyone on the ice at old state park today? I wanted to go out today, but got sidetracked. So I'm thinking about going tomorrow morning 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning chosen frozen! - it’s a lovely 19 out there feels great! Bitter sweet though It’s very likely it’s the last time we’re gonna see ice making temps for awhile. Sad to see it go but happy we had a season.  

I’m all jacked up to to get out on the lake today with some of the outlaws to get what might be our last ice adventure of the season in the books! 

I’m not totally ruling out the possibility of another rodeo after today but from here on out I’ll be treating every trip like it’s the last.  

Today looks pretty solid for smacking them up! Barometer is at 30.05 with the wind out of the south at 5mph. I bet they go bananas today! I’ll have a report & hopefully some fish porn to share later. 

Safety will be a top priority today. It’s gonna be warm things are gonna change quickly I’ll be watching very closely for the visual indicators that it’s time to go. 

I’ll be SPUD, SPUD, SPUDDING everywhere & bet I’ll have a ROPE , SPIKES & PICKS! 

I did them soft water lovers a solid yesterday to help speed up the thaw. I shaved my face smooth as a baby yesterday for the first time since September. That ought to open a couple ramps for y’all lol.  

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs & lips on hooks!

Stay Frozen 

, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Sorry dave.. But hear comes them 60s baby whoo!!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 465697
> 
> Sorry dave.. But hear comes them 60s baby whoo!!


I was thinking Wednesday would be a fabulous day to put this to bed & for you to launch

“Tis the season “

Whatcha say?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Chautauqua will be good until the end or week I think yesterday had the thickest ice I drilled through this year! I think I caught my 13th fish of the ice season!😉😳 am a pro now!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Chautauqua will be good until the end or week I think yesterday had the thickest ice I drilled through this year! I think I caught my 13th fish of the ice season! am a pro now!


You know the rules old man pictures or it didn’t happen! Who’s tape measure did you measure this ice with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Forgot to mention they lone perch I caught was 17in very common there


----------



## Skivvyskiv

The ice is still pretty hard... but not for much longer . 1st fish of the day









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> The ice is still pretty hard... but not for much longer . 1st fish of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Early bird gets the bulls!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Bulls bulls bulls unlimited supplies! They come off the nests at 7in , I fill my freezer with nothing under 8in gills and 12in slabs! That’s how I roll , u guys are all haters!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Bulls bulls bulls unlimited supplies! They come off the nests at 7in , I fill my freezer with nothing under 8in gills and 12in slabs! That’s how I roll , u guys are all haters!!!


Somebody mixed up their coffee filters this morning! You sound like you got the jitters cowboy   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I was thinking Wednesday would be a fabulous day to put this to bed & for you to launch
> 
> “Tis the season “
> 
> Whatcha say?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This week is out unfortunately. Wont be anything for a week or so. Maybe i might be able to squeeze a afternoon shore patrol one day but not looking good. Johnnys got to work for the man and mamma this week and do taxed yay!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> This week is out unfortunately. Wont be anything for a week or so. Maybe i might be able to squeeze a afternoon shore patrol one day but not looking good. Johnnys got to work for the man and mamma this week and do taxed yay!


You could still start a nice discussion for us on Wednesday. Come on man you know I need a place to throw my fish porn up in the spring before I go back to work. By the end of this week I’ll be throwing plastics and hair jigs. 

Triple digit fish days are on the way!

You usually got a pretty solid spring crappie thread going I’m gonna need that in my life! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Don't worry ill get you your fix homie


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Don't worry ill get you your fix homie


Thank you sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

Skivvyskiv said:


> The ice is still pretty hard... but not for much longer . 1st fish of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


That's one hell of a gaff for that sucker 😄


----------



## bobberbucket

Beautiful day out here in the sunshine! slapping some gills around with some ice outlaws 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Am jealous


----------



## brad crappie

I might of got 1 or 2 more fish on the topside today


----------



## bobberbucket

Out here with[mention]Skivvyskiv [/mention]& [mention]Fish2Win [/mention] filling the death sled!  supposedly [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] is coming I think he’s scared tho he doesn’t want no whipping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Twas a fun time on the hardwater until it wasn’t.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Stuff got real out there today. After I gather my thoughts I’ll have a report. I can say with one hundred percent certainty that ice season 2020/2021 is officially over. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Jesus dave you couldn't wait to go swimming could you.


----------



## miked913

Spud, spud, spud

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## johnboy111711

I have already heard the run down from someone in the lot. The two that fell in a very luck to be alive right now. I know that it is a natural sentiment to joke when near disaster strikes, but this honestly isn't the time or place now. Save those jokes for that good 10in of february ice. This will be a scene repeated at a few lakes further east and North very soon, and those people may not be as lucky.


----------



## miked913

johnboy111711 said:


> I have already heard the run down from someone in the lot. The two that fell in a very luck to be alive right now. I know that it is a natural sentiment to joke when near disaster strikes, but this honestly isn't the time or place now. Save those jokes for that good 10in of february ice. This will be a scene repeated at a few lakes further east and North very soon, and those people may not be as lucky.


Ice water is cold, yes you can die, 99.9999 % of people dont, like I said before, try it with a pack basket full of beaver traps strapped to your back by yourself. BB's pride took a little beating but as soon the coin purse drops back down he's going to be just fine, this will make for plenty of future ogf funny fodder. We all go out there knowing its probably not if but when. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> I have already heard the run down from someone in the lot. The two that fell in a very luck to be alive right now. I know that it is a natural sentiment to joke when near disaster strikes, but this honestly isn't the time or place now. Save those jokes for that good 10in of february ice. This will be a scene repeated at a few lakes further east and North very soon, and those people may not be as lucky.


I hear E Moneys dad was close by.... I’m not gonna throw sugar on it. It was a rough go round made even rougher because none of us were smart enough to bring a rope. I’m not touting the events of today as I’m just glad to have all of my friends topside. 

Frankly everything you heard from the lot from people who don’t know and weren’t physically on the Ice means absolutely nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

did you make it off dry?


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> did you make it off dry?


Dry no., None of us!
. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

wow, you guys are very lucky. that water in that area is about chest deep not counting the mud......again glad everyone is ok


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Cant wait till next winter. ... And I plan on staying above of the ice!









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> did you make it off dry?


No I was the 1st in lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> Cant wait till next winter. ... And I plan on staying above of the ice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Next year brother!  looking forward already!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Very Thankful that all were Blessed today to make it out of the drink. 
Another hardwater season has come to an end.
Again...very Thankful for the safety of all here throughout this season.


----------



## kit carson

I really hate this time.of the year, we where blessed to HAVE A ICE SEASON this year for a change. I can count on one hand how many days I didn't fish this season, it was a down season for me as far as putting filets in the freezer, on a good note I met a fished with some damn nice fellas this season. Look forward to seeing more of you guys out there next season, have a great spring, summer and fall hope its short and we get ice the end of October, LATER ALL!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jessco

johnboy111711 said:


> I have already heard the run down from someone in the lot. The two that fell in a very luck to be alive right now. I know that it is a natural sentiment to joke when near disaster strikes, but this honestly isn't the time or place now. Save those jokes for that good 10in of february ice. This will be a scene repeated at a few lakes further east and North very soon, and those people may not be as lucky.


you are right,falling in ice is serious stuff,maybe taken a litt le tto lightly some times.its super fun getting out and experiancing the process, but nofish is worth going in ice cold drink!


----------



## bobberbucket

Was a great last day on the ice! Everything was fine until it wasn’t but we still adapted and overcame lol sorta. 

Ice was between” maybe and you better not” in hindsight probably should have been on an off by noon. 

Broke my own rules today and when it came time did regretfully not have a rope with me. 

Everything was fine I actually left the ice to go get some beer up the street when I got back skivvy was on shore talking some older gentleman out of venturing out on the ice. As we knew it wasn’t safe and getting worse out there no placed or rookies or pros lol. 

Then it happened I went maybe 15 ft off the boat house there was a working crack as I got closer I saw the ice dip I went to step over the crack and down I went! I wasn’t spudding and that’s what happens! So I popped out of the hole caught myself on the Ice only went waste deep thank god for these long arms . 

I had 3 brand new full beers and a 25 box of waxies that sank . I was able to get back out and roll onto the ice. Skivvy went to go around where I went in and he went down. 

It’s not a good feeling looking a man in the water right in the eyes knowing I wasn’t properly equipped to save him. I tried as hard as I could to pull him onto the hard stuff but it just broke away beneath my feet I was literally screaming at him to roll away from the hole and he was fighting me off screaming at me to get back at the same time I finally just threw him my picks and got back. 

F2W comes running literally (terrible idea) like captain save some hoes. and next thing you know I’m on the ice with F2W swimming on one side and skivvy on the other. Again NO ROPE STUPID ,STUPID, STUPID ! Luckily he was able to bust his way to where he could touch and get out. He at least floated unlike skivvy an I. 

It was crazy skivvy was swimming with a crowbar and I was saying drop the bar lol. I’m gonna laugh about that cause I’ve never seen such a grip on a crowbar while treading icy water!. 

I made a huge mistake in trying to pull him to me away from shore as we just busted further and further into the channel. I think skivvy was able to use the picks to get back on the solid stuff. 

I’m glad we all made it to shore and lived to fish another day. It’s been a great season and today is yet another experience I’ll remember forever.

I had fun and caught some fish already looking forward to next season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

did you guys lose any of your gear? hope not. and was that feller on the bike out there with you? i hope not because it would have been a bummer riding home wet


----------



## set-the-drag

T
Sounds like a 3 stooges moment but actually deadly


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> did you guys lose any of your gear? hope not. and was that feller on the bike out there with you? i hope not because it would have been a bummer riding home wet


He was an I drove him home and we had a beer an he’s all good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> T
> Sounds like a 3 stooges moment but actually deadly


It was stooges AF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Thanks for the safety picks bobber. At the time I thought an angel left them there for me! .. It's all good . I was hit by a bus 3 years ago, and I felt more in control of the situation than I was back when that happened. . I will definitely replace those safety picks I lost.. next time we fish, I'll buy the beers. And we'll all stay dry. 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> Thanks for the safety picks bobber. At the time I thought an angel left them there for me! .. It's all good . I was hit by a bus 3 years ago, and I felt more in control of the situation than I was back when that happened. . I will definitely replace those safety picks I lost.. next time we fish, I'll buy the beers. And we'll all stay dry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Don’t replace them put a set around your neck! 

We’re for sure gonna get out an give um some sore jaws.. Thanks for the  Twas top notch ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> It was stooges AF
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fitting way to cap off the ice season


----------



## crappieboo420

Thank you bobber bucket for what you did!!! He is fine and having a few beers with me at the moment. He is lucky for sure, how is fish to win?


----------



## One guy and a boat

Glad all you guys made it out safe. I really enjoyed this thread. Thank all of you guys for contributing and bobber bucket for starting it. This thread really helped take my mind off work during breaks and the boredom of the winter. Much appreciated and glad you guys had a season. But time to get the  on the water...

Kip


----------



## Muddy

I’m glad everyone made it out alright. This has been a great thread(as usual).


----------



## Lil' Rob

It's been an enjoyable season, thanks in part to this thread...partly for the information shared and the shear fun of reading some of the back and forth banter. Glad you guys are all good. Maybe next year I'll finally get to meet bobberbucket and some of his cronies.


----------



## thistubesforu

Glad everyone is ok but cmon bobber the king of the spud spud spud what were you thinking not spudding? I love reading this thread every year and agree with a lot of what bobber says as far as safety goes. From experience 95% of ice fisherman don’t own a spud bar and the remaining 5% that I see usually between 1% and 2% actually use them!! One thing mine is always in my hand no matter what assumed the way you acted bobber you were the same. SHAME!!😂😂second thing that was only one lake don’t put an end to ice season just yet. There has to be ice somewhere you can get on!! I’m actually heading up north Thursday to chase some lakers. Wish me luck!


----------



## joekacz

Well I'm not gonna beat a "dead horse" on safety of ice fishing.When I read all of the post's this morning I was VERY glad to see a happy ending.Like a kid putting his finger in a light socket rest assured the lesson learned will go a LONG way and add to your experience of no ice is safe ice.I sincerely enjoyed ALL,especially yours BB,of the posts it definitely helped me get thru this long rehab period for me.And doggone it STAY SAFE out there !! You guy's are all GREAT!


----------



## swone

thistubesforu said:


> Glad everyone is ok but cmon bobber the king of the spud spud spud what were you thinking not spudding? I love reading this thread every year and agree with a lot of what bobber says as far as safety goes. From experience 95% of ice fisherman don’t own a spud bar and the remaining 5% that I see usually between 1% and 2% actually use them!! One thing mine is always in my hand no matter what assumed the way you acted bobber you were the same. SHAME!!😂😂second thing that was only one lake don’t put an end to ice season just yet. There has to be ice somewhere you can get on!! I’m actually heading up north Thursday to chase some lakers. Wish me luck!





joekacz said:


> Well I'm not gonna beat a "dead horse" on safety of ice fishing.When I read all of the post's this morning I was VERY glad to see a happy ending.Like a kid putting his finger in a light socket rest assured the lesson learned will go a LONG way and add to your experience of no ice is safe ice.I sincerely enjoyed ALL,especially yours BB,of the posts it definitely helped me get thru this long rehab period for me.And doggone it STAY SAFE out there !! You guy's are all GREAT!


I can't think of any better way for me to put up my last post of the year, than by getting to put up a double SafetyShame, one of which just actually contains the word "shame". In caps lock. I'm glad everyone made it out and I hope we get another good season next year. It's been really fun kicking it with everyone on here this year.

Headed northwest tomorrow morning.


----------



## jjanda

I'm glad everyone made it out safely. Everyone involved seems to be in good spirits. I personally had a great ice season. Only got a wet leg once this year. Made some new friends out on the ice. Had some epic adventures. Been to some lakes I've never been before. I look forward to next ice seasons thread and ice season. I'm signing out. Hope everyone has a good softwater season if they choose to enjoy it.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Glad to see everyone is okay.
I got to say you guys fished the whole season from the very start of ice until (maybe a little past) the end of safe ice. 
You didn't leave any days for sure.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning gentlemen! Looking mighty warm out there. It’s safe to say that most if not all of the fishable ice in neo is gone. Glad I was able to spend another winter on the hardwater and able to share my experiences with everyone here. 

It’s been one of the best ice seasons had a chance to meet and fish with lots of great people. Was able to get my father and children in on the action which is probably the best memory I’ll take away from this season. 

Putting away the ice gear today! Good luck to all in the soft water season. I hope to see y’all in the fall when it’s time to fire up a new winter fishing thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Dave this morning


----------



## set-the-drag

Me this morning


----------



## bobberbucket

[mention]set-the-drag [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Well I'm not gonna beat a "dead horse" on safety of ice fishing.When I read all of the post's this morning I was VERY glad to see a happy ending.Like a kid putting his finger in a light socket rest assured the lesson learned will go a LONG way and add to your experience of no ice is safe ice.I sincerely enjoyed ALL,especially yours BB,of the posts it definitely helped me get thru this long rehab period for me.And doggone it STAY SAFE out there !! You guy's are all GREAT!


I can’t wait until your all healed up so we can grab the Sasquatch and go spank some big stud gills! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I can’t wait until your all healed up so we can grab the Sasquatch and go spank some big stud gills!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You better keep that a secret from Brad.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I can’t wait until your all healed up so we can grab the Sasquatch and go spank some big stud gills!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ME TO!! Going to get evaluated today at the surgeons office,oh boy.


----------



## Beepum19

Technically not a true ice report. But we took flashers and ice rods to the big lake. Definitely a lot of ice bergs and just as cold as ice season. Went towards put n bay and anchored up. Small jigging raps did the damage. Enjoy the thread. Can’t wait till next safe ice.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Anyone else more supportive of beepums profile pic than his fish pics, or is it just me? Lol! Nice fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Anyone else more supportive of beepums profile pic than his fish pics, or is it just me? Lol! Nice fish!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every time he posts pix, he should add his profile pic into the mix so we can see it better.


----------



## Lil' Rob

It just occurred to me...since I passed 50 last year...I think that statement officially makes me a dirty old man???


----------



## bobberbucket

Beepum19 said:


> Technically not a true ice report. But we took flashers and ice rods to the big lake. Definitely a lot of ice bergs and just as cold as ice season. Went towards put n bay and anchored up. Small jigging raps did the damage. Enjoy the thread. Can’t wait till next safe ice.


High quality fish porn.  I bet it was almost as fun as ice fishing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> High quality fish porn.  I bet it was almost as fun as ice fishing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A friendly reminder that 2 days of below freezing morning temperatures doesn’t account for it being called the beginning of the “hardwater “ season. Just in case some of you got the hankering to give it a try. LMAO


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> A friendly reminder that 2 days of below freezing morning temperatures doesn’t account for it being called the beginning of the “hardwater “ season. Just in case some of you got the hankering to give it a try. LMAO





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO? Left my auger on?


----------



## bobberbucket

Should I put the spud in the truck an head to palm road? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

If you do I will be right behind you

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I still have a set of picks in the truck. Just took the board out last weekend. Guess I should have left it in there.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> I still have a set of picks in the truck. Just took the board out last weekend. Guess I should have left it in there.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


I’ll lay down y’all can scamper across my back! I’m almost as wide as a 2x12. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll lay down y’all can scamper across my back! I’m almost as wide as a 2x12.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the pics I’ve seen you’re more like a 1x10 but definitely oak not pine. LOL You probably got the day off.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> From the pics I’ve seen you’re more like a 1x10 but definitely oak not pine. LOL You probably got the day off.


I’m waiting on someone to tell me I’m off . If I don’t hear anything I’ll be out there in a skidsteer somewhere in somebody’s woods today with the heat on. 

Edit : I’m working 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I’m waiting on someone to tell me I’m off . If I don’t hear anything I’ll be out there in a skidsteer somewhere in somebody’s woods today with the heat on.
> 
> Edit : I’m working
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna be a sloppy day today! A little slip and slide. Brrr!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Gonna be a sloppy day today! A little slip and slide. Brrr!












Every day is a slippery adventure. This was yesterday lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Every day is a slippery adventure. This was yesterday lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice looking woods you're in there Dave.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Nice looking woods you're in there Dave.


Naaa it was all timbered to death. I do get to travel through some nice ones though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I got you all beat. My shack and everything still remains in my truck bed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

